# True or False!!!



## Schizo

*True or False!!!  Let's PLAY!*

Post an answer to my question (true or false),
Then ask the next question...(could be anything!!)
It's a good way to learn little tidbits about people.

I'll start

The next person doesn't live in Southern Maryland.


----------



## teverheart2002

Schizo said:
			
		

> Post an answer to my question (true or false),
> Then ask the next question...(could be anything!!)
> It's a good way to learn little tidbits about people.
> 
> I'll start
> 
> The next person doesn't live in Southern Maryland.


True, I live in Oklahoma

The next person doesn't have animals.


----------



## rack'm

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> The next person doesn't have animals.




False


The next poster will have hair.


----------



## aps45819

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> The next person doesn't have animals.


True;   unless you count my 6 year old son.

The next person drives a gas suckin SUV


----------



## aps45819

rack'm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next poster will have hair.


That worked out well


----------



## Schizo

aps45819 said:
			
		

> True;   unless you count my 6 year old son.
> 
> The next person drives a gas suckin SUV



True.

The next person loves living in Southern Maryland.


----------



## vraiblonde

Schizo said:
			
		

> The next person loves living in Southern Maryland.


True, even though I don't live there anymore.

The next person uses a Macintosh.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> True, even though I don't live there anymore.
> 
> The next person uses a Macintosh.


True.

The next person has been divorced.


----------



## Dougstermd

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> True, even though I don't live there anymore.
> 
> The next person uses a Macintosh.


False I never got into that hollywood stuff after my apple 2 E
The next person lives in a trailer


----------



## Bustem' Down

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> True, even though I don't live there anymore.
> 
> The next person uses a Macintosh.


False.

The next person is retired military.


----------



## Dougstermd

migtig said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has been divorced.


False just seperated


----------



## Jameo

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is retired military.




False


The next person will have kids.


----------



## kwillia

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person will have kids.


True. I have two and am calling it quits.

The next person has had sex with Fddog.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. I have two and am calling it quits.
> 
> The next person has had sex with Fddog.


True.

The next person thinks Otter's a hottie.


----------



## Tigerlily

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. I have two and am calling it quits.
> 
> The next person has had sex with Fddog.


False

The next person will be a woman


----------



## Schizo

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be a woman



False.

The next person loves Sushi.


----------



## morganj614

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves Sushi.



True

the next person drinks


----------



## harleygirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person drinks


true......

The next person smokes


----------



## Tigerlily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> true......
> 
> The next person smokes


True

The next person is a virgin


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a virgin


come on in this forum
 false
the next person drives a pick up truck


----------



## Tigerlily

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> come on in this forum
> false
> the next person drives a pick up truck


True

The next person does not work on base


----------



## rack'm

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> The next person does not work on base




True


The next person has a red truck


----------



## Bustem' Down

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person does not work on base


False, what base.  

The next person lives in Virginia.


----------



## Schizo

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, what base.
> 
> The next person lives in Virginia.



True.

The next person is homely.


----------



## aps45819

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is homely.


False, I'm a hottie
The next person is under 30


----------



## Jameo

aps45819 said:
			
		

> False, I'm a hottie
> The next person is under 30



True

The next person will have a motorcycle


----------



## harleygirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will have a motorcycle


True!!

The next person has a minivan


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> *True*.
> 
> The next person thinks Otter's a hottie.


So the fact that I had sex with FD just whooooshed by everybody?


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So the fact that I had sex with FD just whooooshed by everybody?




You have our sympathy.


----------



## aps45819

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So the fact that I had sex with FD just whooooshed by everybody?


Doesn't seem to be a rare occurance :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> You have our sympathy.


Do you think I should tell everyone I was kidding?  I don't want to ruin his rep.


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Do you think I should tell everyone I was kidding?  I don't want to ruin his rep.




We know it's not true.........it  hasn't been posted in the  under conquered ass.


----------



## camily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person has a minivan


False
 The next person is an MPD.


----------



## Dupontster

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So the fact that I had sex with FD just whooooshed by everybody?



Not really...Mikey told me all about you.....Not surprised....J/K

The next person is a homosexual....


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> Not really...Mikey told me all about you.....Not surprised....J/K
> 
> The next person is a homosexual....


False.


The next person picks their nose.


----------



## Boogerman

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person picks their nose.



TRUE!

The next person is a .


----------



## Dupontster

Boogerman said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person is a .



FALSE!!

The next person has 11 fingers..


----------



## CMC122

Dupontster said:
			
		

> FALSE!!
> 
> The next person has 11 fingers..


False.



The next person has a hairy chest.


----------



## Dupontster

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a hairy chest.



TRUE

The next person has hairy legs


----------



## camily

Dupontster said:
			
		

> TRUE
> 
> The next person has hairy legs


False
The next person has been arrested.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has been arrested.



False.

The next person's boobs are in my avatar.


----------



## morganj614

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's boobs are in my avatar.



True

The next person has chicken for lunch


----------



## nomoney

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has chicken for lunch


false (fish) 

the next person wears boxer briefs


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:
			
		

> false (fish)
> 
> the next person wears boxer briefs


TRUE..

Next person is wearing a pink thong!


----------



## teverheart2002

itsbob said:
			
		

> TRUE..
> 
> Next person is wearing a pink thong!


False, it's red.

The next person is wearing nothing


----------



## rack'm

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> The next person is wearing nothing




False, I'm smiling.....


The next person is wet


----------



## nomoney

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> False, it's red.
> 
> The next person is wearing nothing


false (dam dress code)


the next person like to play scrabble


----------



## Jameo

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I'm smiling.....
> 
> 
> The next person is wet



True   I went to the car wash and found out my sun roof leaks  

The next person likes Pepsi better than Coke.


----------



## morganj614

Jameo said:
			
		

> True   I went to the car wash and found out my sun roof leaks
> 
> The next person likes Pepsi better than Coke.



True

the next person likes to ski


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I'm smiling.....
> 
> 
> The next person is wet


Wet how? 
:clarification:


----------



## Chasey_Lane

morganj614 said:
			
		

> the next person likes to ski


False.  
The next person has more than one tattoo.


----------



## harleygirl

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has more than one tattoo.


True!!

The next person has started xmas shopping already


----------



## CMC122

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person has started xmas shopping already


False.


The next person has their Xmas tree up already.


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has their Xmas tree up already.


 

 waiting on elle


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has their Xmas tree up already.


False.  The next person received a noogie rub last night.


----------



## CMC122

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> False. The next person received a noogie rub last night.


False.  I gave one though



The next person has an MPD.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I gave one though
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has an MPD.


Do shared MPD's count?


----------



## itsbob

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I gave one though
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has an MPD.


False

The next person has more then two cats!!


----------



## CMC122

itsbob said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has more then two cats!!


False!



The next person love's Jameo's dog pictures.


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> 
> 
> The next person love's Jameo's dog pictures.


effin dog pics




the next person thinks nomo rocks


----------



## itsbob

Jameo has dogs??


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:
			
		

> effin dog pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the next person thinks nomo rocks



TRUE!!

But what the hardness of her head has to do with anything is beyond me..


The next person is looking at a computer monitor!!


----------



## mainman

itsbob said:
			
		

> Jameo has dogs??


Three of em, one has tatoos...


----------



## CMC122

mainman said:
			
		

> Three of em, one has tatoos and jingles...


:fixed:


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:
			
		

> Three of em, one has tatoos...





the next person thinks MM is an asshat!


----------



## nomoney

itsbob said:
			
		

> TRUE!!
> 
> But what the hardness of her head has to do with anything is beyond me..
> 
> 
> The next person is looking at a computer monitor!!


 
false :sad:  must you constantly make fun of me being blind?  :ahole:


the next person thinks itsbob is a wanker


----------



## mainman

Jameo said:
			
		

> the next person thinks MM is an asshat!


but nomo loves me dammit....


----------



## itsbob

mainman said:
			
		

> Three of em, one has tatoos...


Must be difficult to buy a bra


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:
			
		

> false :sad:  must you constantly make fun of me being blind?  :ahole:
> 
> 
> the next person thinks itsbob is a wanker


I gots a wanker... Jeaous??  Wanker envy??


----------



## nomoney

mainman said:
			
		

> but nomo loves me dammit....


 
Only on Thursdays.     and today aint thursday. 




(hey-you're the one that made the love schedule)


----------



## nomoney

itsbob said:
			
		

> I gots a wanker... Jeaous?? Wanker envy??


 
just keep your wanker away from my woohoo


----------



## itsbob

nomoney said:
			
		

> just keep your wanker away from my woohoo


is it a chocolate Woo Hoo??


----------



## itsbob

<img src="http://www.freakingnews.com/entries/6000/6294FKmj_w.jpg">

Had to share!


----------



## itsbob

I killed this thread...


----------



## mainman

itsbob said:
			
		

> I killed this thread...


true...


----------



## Bustem' Down

mainman said:
			
		

> true...


----------



## camily

Ok, we'll try again.
The next person is a thread killer.


----------



## Bustem' Down

camily said:
			
		

> Ok, we'll try again.
> The next person is a thread killer.


False

The next person is itsbob.


----------



## camily

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is itsbob.


----------



## CMC122

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is itsbob.


False.


The next person has green eyes.


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has green eyes.



true

the next person is tall


----------



## harleygirl

morganj614 said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person is tall


No, 5'5

The next person is dieting.......


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person is tall


False, false, false.
 The next person is pregnant.


----------



## Bustem' Down

camily said:
			
		

> False, false, false.
> The next person is pregnant.


God I hope not.

The next person has big feet.


----------



## mainman

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> God I hope not.
> 
> The next person has big feet.


 Is 10.5 Inches big?

 The next person got caught jerkin off in a closet...


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Is 10.5 Inches big?
> 
> The next person got caught jerkin off in a closet...


Are we still talking about feet?


----------



## Bustem' Down

camily said:
			
		

> Are we still talking about feet?


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Is 10.5 Inches big?
> 
> The next person got caught jerkin off in a closet...


FALSE!!
The next person caught someone jerking off.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> FALSE!!
> The next person caught someone jerking off.



False.

The next person plays video games.


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person plays video games.


False.

The next person keeps a blog.


----------



## jaie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person keeps a blog.


False.

The next person has a piecing.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a piecing.


True, Guess where?
The next person has seen it.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True, Guess where?
> The next person has seen it.


False.

The next person is a male.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a male.


true,
the next person is kinky- way kinky!!!


----------



## morganj614

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true,
> the next person is kinky- way kinky!!!





the next person can carry a tune


----------



## Midnightrider

morganj614 said:
			
		

> the next person can carry a tune



:whodidn'tknowthat:
 


True

the next perosn   a forumite


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> :whodidn'tknowthat:
> 
> 
> 
> True
> 
> the next perosn   a forumite


False

The next person has had sex with a forumite.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has had sex with a forumite.


False



The next person has been divorced.


----------



## jaie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has been divorced.


True. 

The next person has an exotic animal.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has an exotic animal.


false

the next person likes feet in strappy highheels


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person likes feet in strappy highheels


True.

The next person has a sports car.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has a sports car.


False.


The next person has been to Australia.


----------



## BadGirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has been to Australia.


False.

The next person has eaten their own booger(s) before.


----------



## K_Jo

BadGirl said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has eaten their own booger(s) before.


 FALSE! 

The next person wants to order a pizza and pay for it and have it delivered to me!


----------



## jaie

K_Jo said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wants to order a pizza and pay for it and have it delivered to me!


False.

The next person has had sex with someone of the same sex.


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has had sex with someone of the same sex.



False.

The next person is an exhibitionist.


----------



## Wenchy

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is an exhibitionist.



True!  Just waiting for a Tiki opening or for N.O. to clear up.  

The next person loves porn.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True! Just waiting for a Tiki opening or for N.O to clear up.
> 
> The next person loves porn.


True.

Next person has a years supply of D-cell batteries


----------



## Kerad

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!  Just waiting for a Tiki opening or for N.O to clear up.
> 
> The next person loves porn.



True..though I refer to it as "study material".

The next person secretly loves watching "Xena: Warrior Princess".


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> Next person has a years supply of D-cell batteries


False. I stopped needing those after I chipped a tooth...

Next person lies on their taxes.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I stopped needing those after I chipped a tooth...
> 
> Next person lies on their taxes.


False.

Next person just had sex.


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> True..though I refer to it as "study material".
> 
> The next person secretly loves watching "Xena: Warrior Princess".


True.

The next person is married.


----------



## K_Jo

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is married.


True.

The next persons is married, but doesn't want to be.


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person just had sex.



False.

Next person wishes they had lovely relations within the last 48 hours, but hasn't.


----------



## Wenchy

You all are SO going out of order.  

KK, I've had my big "O" just typing that.


----------



## jaie

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person wishes they had lovely relations within the last 48 hours, but hasn't.


True.

The person has masturbated while on the forums.


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The person has masturbated while on the forums.



False...but I'm new here.

The next person was thinking of someone else while having "relations".


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person loves to eat veggies.


True.

The next person has kids.


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has kids.



False.

The next person loves to play "20 Questions".


----------



## kwillia

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves to play "20 Questions".


False. 

The next person drinks alone.


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves to play "20 Questions".


False.

The next person has no life.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has no life.


False 

The next person likes cold weather


----------



## jaie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes cold weather


False.

The next person likes chocolate.


----------



## sweetpea

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person likes chocolate.


True


The next person hates seafood


----------



## Mikeinsmd

sweetpea said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person hates seafood


False 

The next person is a good skier


----------



## jaie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a good skier


False.

The next person is a good swimmer.


----------



## rack'm

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> The next person is a good skier




False 


I can't ski to save my sack. 


The next abuser will be happy.


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> I can't ski to save my sack.
> 
> 
> The next abuser will be happy.


True!! 

The next person likes bald!


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person likes bald!



Too True......

  


The next person loves a voluptuous set of YUMMIES!!


----------



## Agee

rack'm said:
			
		

> Too True......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person loves a voluptuous set of YUMMIES!!


True

Next person will have a "voluptuous set of YUMMIES!!  "


----------



## jaie

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person will have a "voluptuous set of YUMMIES!!  "


True.

The next person has a small penis.


----------



## K_Jo

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has a small penis.


True.


The next person has stinky feet.


----------



## Wenchy

True.  Almost knocked myself out when I took my pantyhose off today.  

Next person has a yeast infection.


----------



## CMC122

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True. Almost knocked myself out when I took my pantyhose off today.
> 
> Next person has a yeast infection.


False


The next person eats grapes at the grocey store before they check out.


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person eats grapes at the grocey store before they check out.




False, I hate grapes. :bleck:

The next person will like a good licking..


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I hate grapes. :bleck:
> 
> The next person will like a good licking..


Like anyone would say False to that 

The next person was a virgin on their wedding day.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Like anyone would say False to that
> 
> The next person was a virgin on their wedding day.


Time out... if you grow it back like Sleuthy is trying to do...does that count...


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person was a virgin on their wedding day.




False, my kids were the ring bearer and flower girl. 


The next person would love a good


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Time out... if you grow it back like Sleuthy is trying to do...does that count...


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> YES!  I mean...True...:schoolgirl:
> 
> The next person likes to discipline.  ...




HELL YES!!  

The next person likes a good feather treatment.


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> HELL YES!!
> 
> The next person likes a good feather treatment.



True...get down on it.

The next person is a wimp.


----------



## CMC122

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...get down on it.
> 
> The next person is a wimp.


False


The next person had a fringe leather jacket back in the day.


----------



## harleygirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...get down on it.
> 
> The next person is a wimp.


False
The next person has a BOB at home (battery operated boyfriend)..........


----------



## camily

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...get down on it.
> 
> The next person is a wimp.


False
The next person thinks this thread is very informative


----------



## camily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has a BOB at home (battery operated boyfriend)..........


True
The next person wishes they had one.


----------



## Kerad

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person thinks this thread is very informative



True.

The next person is surprised at the entertainment value of this thread.


----------



## camily

Kerad said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is surprised at the entertainment value of this thread.


True
The next person goes to forumite lunches.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person goes to forumite lunches.


False.

The next person owns a motorcycle.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person owns a motorcycle.


False
The next person goes to church.


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person owns a motorcycle.


True.

The next person has an Alan Parsons Project on LP


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person goes to church.


False.

The next person puts foil on their windows.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person owns a motorcycle.


EHEM.......


----------



## kwillia

Pete said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has an Alan Parsons Project on LP



I will speak for Kyle... he says true.

Then he wants me to say... the next person talks dirty in his/her sleep.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has an Alan Parsons Project on LP


True

Next up has a GI Joe


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next up has a GI Joe


False

The next person has gotten his ass waxed on the golf course 8 times in a row.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> I will speak for Kyle... he says true.
> 
> Then he wants me to say... the next person talks dirty in his/her sleep.


False
The next person talks dirty when awake.


----------



## Pete

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person talks dirty when awake.


True

The next person tossed a 5 iron across the 18th fairway.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person talks dirty when awake.


True.

The next person has had sex in a car.


----------



## camily

Pete said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person tossed a 5 iron across the 18th fairway.


False, is there something you want to talk about?
The next person see's a psychiatrist.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person has had sex in a car.




True....


The next person had sex in a car in a cemetary.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> False, is there something you want to talk about?
> The next person see's a psychiatrist.


False.

The next person is missing a body part.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has had sex in a car.


True
The next person has had sex in someone else's car.


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person tossed a 5 iron across the 18th fairway.


False, 6 iron on the 8th. Almost made the runway. 

Next up sings Barry Manilow in the shower


----------



## Kyle

rack'm said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> 
> The next person had sex in a car in a cemetary.


 False

The next person was once so drunk they urinated in a public place.


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, 6 iron on the 8th. Almost made the runway.
> 
> Next up sings Barry Manilow in the shower


Oh Mandyyyyyyyyy False

The next person has lost about 3 dozen golf balls in the water hazzard on #15 at Cedar Point Golf course.


----------



## Agee

rack'm said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> 
> The next person had sex in a car in a cemetary.


False.

Next person had sex in the snow


----------



## jaie

Kyle said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person was once so drunk they urinated in a public place.


False.

The next person has paid for sex.


----------



## Kyle

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person had sex in the snow


True

The next person is obsessed with Golf.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person has paid for sex.




ALL OF US HAVE, one way or another...



The next person got paid to nail his friends sister to get her out of the brothers hair.


----------



## camily

Pete said:
			
		

> Oh Mandyyyyyyyyy False
> 
> The next person has lost about 3 dozen golf balls in the water hazzard on #15 at Cedar Point Golf course.


Um, False.
The next person waits for the kids to go to bed to eat ice cream so they don't have to share. hehehehe


----------



## jaie

rack'm said:
			
		

> ALL OF US HAVE, one way or another...


I meant with cash.


----------



## Agee

Kyle said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is obsessed with Golf.


False

Next person is Pete


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> Um, False.
> The next person waits for the kids to go to bed to eat ice cream so they don't have to share. hehehehe


True.

The next person has had sex with a friends partner.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has had sex with a friends partner.


False
The next person has had sex with their friend and their friends partner.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has had sex with their friend and their friends partner.



False....


The next person got high....


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> 
> The next person got high....


True  
The next person prefers beer over liquor.


----------



## harleygirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> 
> The next person got high....


True.......but I did not inhale   

The next person drinks too much


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person prefers beer over liquor.




false....

The next person inhaled.


----------



## camily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.......but I did not inhale
> 
> The next person drinks too much


False
The next person is drinking now.


----------



## harleygirl

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is drinking now.


True......coffee
The next person has more than one pet


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> false....
> 
> The next person inhaled.


True
the next person got high today.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is drinking now.


False.

The next person can't have what he/she wants most.


----------



## camily

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True......coffee
> The next person has more than one pet


True, very true.
The next person is over 30.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't have what he/she wants most.



False.  Anything is within reach if you try hard enough.  

The next person has had sex on a beach...


----------



## jaie

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Anything is within reach if you try hard enough.
> 
> The next person has had sex on a beach...


False.

The next person has had sex in a movie theater


----------



## Shutterbug

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Anything is within reach if you try hard enough.
> 
> The next person has had sex on a beach...


False.

The next person has faked an illness.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has had sex in a movie theater


True
The next person went to college.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person went to college.


True.

The next person is watching Wife Swap with a sexy man.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person went to college.


VERY true.

The next person has stolen from a store.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is watching Wife Swap with a sexy man.


True, well, I'm watching it anyway.
The next person thinks the skinny lady is a wack job.


----------



## jaie

jazz lady said:
			
		

> VERY true.
> 
> The next person has stolen from a store.


False.

The next person has had plastic surgery.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> VERY true.
> 
> The next person has stolen from a store.


False.

The next person has got a speeding ticket within the last year.


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> VERY true.
> 
> The next person has stolen from a store.


True
The next person got caught doing it.


----------



## Marley

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person got caught doing it.



True  

The next person calls in sick to hang out with friends


----------



## camily

Marley said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person calls in sick to hang out with friends


False, stay at home mom
The next person works too much.


----------



## meangirl

Marley said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person calls in sick to hang out with friends



False

The next person has broken a bone


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> The next person has broken a bone




Bunches. 

The next person has been arrested.


----------



## rack'm

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person has broken someone elses bone.




Bunches. 


The next person loves work.


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> Bunches.
> 
> 
> The next person loves work.



True!

The next person has to worry about being paid to work.


----------



## jazz lady

rack'm said:
			
		

> Bunches.
> 
> 
> The next person loves work.



True, but not what I'm doing now.

The next person has had a car accident in the last year.


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person has to worry about being paid to work.


True, but only because I need to be able to afford to keep my kids in daycare.

The next person wishes he/she did something else for a living.


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person has to worry about being paid to work.




  Yeah....it helps.

The next person is finer that dinner wine


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person has to worry about being paid to work.



False

The next person does not have to worry about being paid to work.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> True, but only because I need to be able to afford to keep my kids in daycare.
> 
> The next person wishes he/she did something else for a living.


False
The next person has a new car.


----------



## LexiGirl75

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has a new car.


 (I always roll in late to these)

True (It's still 2005)

The next person will have a secret they want to share and will.


----------



## LexiGirl75

rack'm said:
			
		

> Yeah....it helps.
> 
> The next person is finer that dinner wine



Amazing, you got me again (True)


----------



## K_Jo

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> (I always roll in late to these)
> 
> True (It's still 2005)
> 
> The next person will have a secret they want to share and will.


TRUE:  My real name is Portia de la Rossi and I'm a beautiful homosexual.

The next person loves me!


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> TRUE:  My real name is Portia de la Rossi and I'm a beautiful homosexual.
> 
> The next person loves me!


 True

The next person cures their sadness with food


----------



## rack'm

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> The next person will have a secret they want to share and will.




False......

The next person will have a shuttering experience


----------



## harleygirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> False......
> 
> The next person will have a shuttering experience


False........I wish
The next person gives shuttering experiences


----------



## rack'm

harleygirl said:
			
		

> The next person gives shuttering experiences



It's been known to happen 


The next person just squirmed


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person cures their sadness with food


False, I use alcohol   
The next person has gross habit.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> It's been known to happen
> 
> 
> The next person just squirmed


True
The next person ate a good dinner.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person ate a good dinner.




False..fish sticks. 


The next person uses obects for satisfaction.....


----------



## harleygirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> False..fish sticks.
> 
> 
> The next person uses obects for satisfaction.....


Yes, okay I have a Bob........(battery operated boyfriend)

The next person will sleep alone..


----------



## rack'm

harleygirl said:
			
		

> The next person will sleep alone..




False....


The next person will yawn.....


----------



## Nickel

harleygirl said:
			
		

> Yes, okay I have a Bob........(battery operated boyfriend)
> 
> The next person will sleep alone..


 False

The next person will run a mile tomorrow


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will run a mile tomorrow


False   
The next person cries at sad movies.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person cries at sad movies.




  true 


The next person just laughed at me......


----------



## K_Jo

rack'm said:
			
		

> true
> 
> 
> The next person just laughed at me......


False. 

The next person is eating a snack.


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> true
> 
> 
> The next person just laughed at me......



False. 

The next person has read "The Five People You Meet in Heaven, " and did not cry.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating a snack.


False
The next person is watching football.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating a snack.


 False (but now that you mention it )

The next person prefers chocolate to vanilla


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is watching football.



True (go Eagles!)

The next person has one or more MPDs.


----------



## rack'm

Nickel said:
			
		

> The next person prefers chocolate to vanilla




  Chocoholic.....

The next person rides a cowboy


----------



## harleygirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> Chocoholic.....
> 
> The next person rides a cowboy


True.......save a horse

The next person talks about nookie alot because they never get any


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> Chocoholic.....
> 
> The next person rides a cowboy



True.  ( Cowgirl style rocks)  

The next person needs to read the before mentioned book.


----------



## vraiblonde

harleygirl said:
			
		

> The next person talks about nookie alot because they never get any


That would be a double false.  

The next person drinks Coors Lite.


----------



## Wenchy

True:  My connection sucks monkey wang

False:  DSL is the she-bang...

carry on without me.


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person needs to read the before mentioned book.



True...I've never heard of it. :shrug:


The next abuser types without thinking....


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> carry on with my she-bang...


----------



## jazz lady

rack'm said:
			
		

> True...I've never heard of it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> The next abuser types without thinking....



Definitely false.

The next person has never met any other forumite.


----------



## vraiblonde

rack'm said:
			
		

> The next abuser types without thinking....


Hey!  That's me!  True - I like to keep it fair.  

The next person despises mushrooms.


----------



## Schizo

rack'm said:
			
		

> True...I've never heard of it. :shrug:
> 
> 
> The next abuser types without thinking....



True.

The next person is chatting on somd chat alone..


----------



## harleygirl

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is chatting on somd chat alone..


True!   
The next person will have nookie alone tonight


----------



## Kerad

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True!
> The next person will have nookie alone tonight



False.

I'm sorry to report the current poster will go nookie-less this evening.

gotta suss that out!

the next person did not expect me to answer the previous post.


----------



## morganj614

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> I'm sorry to report the current poster will go nookie-less this evening.
> 
> gotta suss that out!
> 
> the next person did not expect me to answer the previous post.



False...why didn't I?

The next person has cleavage.


----------



## Dougstermd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False...why didn't I?
> 
> The next person has cleavage.


True but it's not mine
The next person has a hairy lip


----------



## rack'm

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> The next person has a hairy lip




True


The next person is a bald eagle.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> True but it's not mine
> The next person has a hairy lip


True.

The next person is blonde.


----------



## Railroad

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is blonde.


False.

The next person has blisters from raking leaves.


----------



## slotted

Railroad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has blisters from raking leaves.



False

The next person believes in a large invisible person in the sky.


----------



## morganj614

Railroad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has blisters from raking leaves.



False...rake leaves?


The next person has a run in their pantyhose.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False...rake leaves?
> 
> 
> The next person has a run in their pantyhose.


False
The next person drives a Honda.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> The next person drives a Honda.


False
The next person is surprised to see this still going this morning.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is surprised to see this still going this morning.



False.  It keeps going and going and going.  

The next person is as happy as me to be at work today.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  It keeps going and going and going.
> 
> The next person is as happy as me to be at work today.



True, nothing but problems here   


The next person has an outie.


----------



## jaie

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, nothing but problems here
> 
> 
> The next person has an outie.


False.

The next person is single.


----------



## kwillia

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is single.


False.

The next person gives lap dances.


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, nothing but problems here
> 
> 
> The next person has an outie.


False
The next person is left handed.


----------



## morganj614

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is left handed.



True

The next person knows how to ice skate


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is left handed.


False.

The next person is over 40.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is left handed.




Close, ambidextrous


The next person likes a foot rub


----------



## jaie

rack'm said:
			
		

> Close, ambidextrous
> 
> 
> The next person likes a foot rub


True.

The next person hates feet.


----------



## thakidistight

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person hates feet.



As long as they arent being stuck in my face, I dont have a problem....

The next person loves the snow


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> As long as they arent being stuck in my face, I dont have a problem....
> 
> The next person loves the snow


True, True, True!!!
The next person lives on a farm.


----------



## Midnightrider

camily said:
			
		

> True, True, True!!!
> The next person lives on a farm.


false

the next person knows what Meddle is


----------



## morganj614

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person knows what Meddle is



Music by Pink Floyd

The next person can play an  instrument


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person knows what Meddle is


True, have you seen my avatar   
the next person has been to a pink floyd show


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Music by Pink Floyd
> 
> The next person can play an  instrument


False, unless you count the skin flute.
The next person doesn't know what a skin flute is.


----------



## otter

camily said:
			
		

> True, have you seen my avatar
> the next person has been to a pink floyd show



True

The next person has the hots for Elaine.


----------



## Midnightrider

camily said:
			
		

> False, unless you count the skin flute.
> The next person doesn't know what a skin flute is.


false, and if you need one to pratice on......

the next person has long hair


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, and if you need one to pratice on......
> 
> the next person has long hair


True
The next person likes Italian food.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person likes Italian food.


True.

The next person is an old pervert.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person is an old pervert.




I'm not that old.....


The next person dreams of  at work.


----------



## Midnightrider

rack'm said:
			
		

> I'm not that old.....
> 
> 
> The next person dreams of  at work.


false

the next person thought i was going to be the old pervert


----------



## rack'm

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> the next person thought i was going to be the old pervert




You are, just too slow. 


The next person will be drinking


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person thought i was going to be the old pervert


True.


----------



## jaie

rack'm said:
			
		

> You are, just too slow.
> 
> 
> The next person will be drinking


False.

The next person is eating.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> You are, just too slow.
> 
> 
> The next person will be drinking


true
The next person had sex this morning.


----------



## thakidistight

camily said:
			
		

> true
> The next person had sex this morning.



True, then I woke up....


The next person has hairy toes


----------



## Bustem' Down

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True, then I woke up....
> 
> 
> The next person has hairy toes


True, I'm a guy.

The next person has a hairy chest.


----------



## camily

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, I'm a guy.
> 
> The next person has a hairy chest.


False, I'm a girl.
The next person has a hairy back.


----------



## jaie

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, I'm a guy.
> 
> The next person has a hairy chest.


False.

The next person shaves their pubic hairs.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> False, I'm a girl.
> The next person has a hairy back.



False.

The next person has (.)(.)


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person shaves their pubic hairs.


false
the next person has shaved someone else's


----------



## jaie

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has (.)(.)


True.

The next person is sick.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person shaves their pubic hairs.


True, soft as a baby's bottom.
The next person doesn't.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True, soft as a baby's bottom.
> The next person doesn't.


False.

The next person has kids.


----------



## Bustem' Down

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has kids.


False

The next person has big (.) (.)


----------



## Jameo

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has kids.



False!!!!

The next person wants to bring me a French Vanilla Cappuccino from wawa


----------



## camily

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has big (.) (.)


True
The next person has little ones.


----------



## Bustem' Down

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has little ones.


How you doing?


----------



## jaie

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has big (.) (.)


They are not huge but their a good size.

The next person has a big penis.


----------



## jwwb2000

Jameo said:
			
		

> False!!!!
> 
> The next person wants to bring me a French Vanilla Cappuccino from wawa



False....but if u ask nice enough could be true 

The next person has had an affair.


----------



## jaie

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False....but if u ask nice enough could be true
> 
> The next person has had an affair.


True.

The next person is having one now.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is having one now.


false, but if you ask nice enough it might be true


the next person wants to be having one


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, but if you ask nice enough it might be true
> 
> 
> the next person wants to be having one


Oh Please!   

True.

The next person is a guy.


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, but if you ask nice enough it might be true
> 
> 
> the next person wants to be having one


False, I just want my man to straighten up.
The next person has swallowed a goldfish.


----------



## morganj614

jaie said:
			
		

> Oh Please!
> 
> True.
> 
> The next person is a guy.




False, I just checked.

The next person has old lady hair


----------



## dustin

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, I just checked.
> 
> The next person has old lady hair


 True

The next person doesn't own a computer.


----------



## jaie

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, I just checked.
> 
> The next person has old lady hair


False. I have purddy long hair  

The next person drives a truck.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I have purddy long hair
> 
> The next person drives a truck.


False, unless I have to drive my drunk ass husband home.
The next person knows how to make him stop.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I have purddy long hair
> 
> The next person drives a truck.


true, but only on the weekends

the next person has a purddy mouth


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> False, unless I have to drive my drunk ass husband home.
> The next person knows how to make him stop.


True. Kick him in the nuts!

The next person whats to see camily kick her man in the nuts.


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, but only on the weekends
> 
> the next person has a purddy mouth


True.

The next person has purddy eyes.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has purddy eyes.


True, big brown eyes.
The next person is ghey.


----------



## thakidistight

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has purddy eyes.



True, get told so all the time!


The next person drinks whiskey


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True. Kick him in the nuts!
> 
> The next person whats to see camily kick her man in the nuts.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True, big brown eyes.
> The next person is ghey.


Only everyother day.

The next person is chubby.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> Only everyother day.
> 
> The next person is chubby.


false

the next person feels like today is one of "those" days

edited for format


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> today is one of "those" days


False, so far so good.
The next person has a dog.


----------



## jwwb2000

camily said:
			
		

> False, so far so good.
> The next person has a dog.



True.


The next person is pure evil.


----------



## Schizo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is pure evil.



True.  at leat one of my personalities.   BAWAH HAH HAH HAH

The next person is 7 foot tall.


----------



## camily

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  at leat one of my personalities.   BAWAH HAH HAH HAH
> 
> The next person is 7 foot tall.


False 4'10 1/2"
The next person is short like me.


----------



## morganj614

camily said:
			
		

> False 4'10 1/2"
> The next person is short like me.



true but...  hahahaha, I am taller ..5 feet


The next person is wearing a dress


----------



## Midnightrider

morganj614 said:
			
		

> true but...  hahahaha, I am taller ..5 feet
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a dress


false

the next person takes direction well


----------



## itsbob

camily said:
			
		

> False 4'10 1/2"
> The next person is short like me.


false...


6'3"

Next person is hung like a hampster!


----------



## virgovictoria

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person takes direction well


true, as well as I like to interpret them...

the next person crunches ice...


----------



## virgovictoria

itsbob said:
			
		

> false...
> 
> 
> 6'3"
> 
> Next person is hung like a hampster!


   a hamper or a hamster?


----------



## itsbob

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> a hamper or a hamster?


http://www.hampsterdance.com/hampsterdanceredux.html

Sorry, used the Web Spelling!!


----------



## camily

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> true, as well as I like to interpret them...
> 
> the next person crunches ice...


false
The next person likes pickles.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> false
> The next person likes pickles.


False. 

The next person thinks cats kick ass and dogs suck!


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person thinks cats kick ass and dogs suck!


False, I have both.
The next person has saltwater fish, like me!!!


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> False, I have both.
> The next person has saltwater fish, like me!!!


False.

The next person hates cats.


----------



## Jameo

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person hates cats.



TRUE!!

The next person is a smoker


----------



## jwwb2000

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person hates cats.



False.


The next person is obsessed with ketchup.


----------



## kwillia

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is obsessed with ketchup.


False. I prefer to call it a flavorful relationship.

The next person keeps blackmail PMers to use against others at opportune times.


----------



## Dougstermd

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is obsessed with ketchup.


false
never thought of using ketchup
The next person is very bored and needs to get a life


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I prefer to call it a flavorful relationship.
> 
> The next person keeps blackmail PMers to use against others at opportune times.



False.  I don't play those games.

The next person is eating lunch at their desk today.


----------



## harleygirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I don't play those games.
> 
> The next person is eating lunch at their desk today.


True....

The next person will have   for lunch today


----------



## morganj614

*Bump for Jazz*





			
				kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person gives lap dances.


----------



## jazz lady

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person will have   for lunch today



False.  Rum and coke maybe, but not beer.  

The next person dressed up for Halloween.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Bump for jazz



  True.  Give AND get, tyvm.


----------



## Railroad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. Rum and coke maybe, but not beer.
> 
> The next person dressed up for Halloween.


False.  Gave away over 5 lbs of candy, though.

The next person enjoys lunchtime gossip.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> The next person enjoys lunchtime gossip.


False. I like eating in peace.
The next person enjoys girlie magazines.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I like eating in peace.
> The next person enjoys girlie magazines.


False. I outgrew TigerBeat decades ago.

The next person wishes they were taller.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person wishes they were taller.


False. I'm only 5'2 and I love it.
The next person in line can sing.


----------



## bresamil

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I outgrew TigerBeat decades ago.
> 
> The next person wishes they were taller.


True.  I sometimes think most of my problems would be solved if I were just 3 inches taller.

The next person ate Chinese food for lunch


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I outgrew TigerBeat decades ago.
> 
> The next person wishes they were taller.



False.  I like my height because I rarely have to hem pants.  

The next person loves homemade cookies.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The next person loves homemade cookies.


True. Snickerdoodles 
The next person hates their body.


----------



## jaie

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Snickerdoodles
> The next person hates their body.


On bad days.

The next person wishes they were skinnier.


----------



## Railroad

jaie said:
			
		

> On bad days.
> 
> The next person wishes they were skinnier.


True.  

The next person is having a battle with heartburn.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Railroad said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is having a battle with heartburn.


False

The next person has a zit!


----------



## Midnightrider

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a zit!


false- had!!!
the next person is about to fall asleep


----------



## Wenchy

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false- had!!!
> the next person is about to fall asleep



False.

The next person is drinking a cup of coffee.


----------



## Vixen

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking a cup of coffee.




True. 

The next person has pet hair on their clothes.


----------



## Wenchy

Vixen said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has pet hair on their clothes.





The next person is doing laundry.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person is doing laundry.


False

The next person is at work.


----------



## Vixen

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is at work.




False  

Working at home is going just as I expected.  

The next person thinks liver is pretty darn good.


----------



## Wenchy

Vixen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Working at home is going just as I expected.
> 
> The next person thinks liver is pretty darn good.



True.  

The next person hates cauliflower.


----------



## morganj614

Vixen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Working at home is going just as I expected.
> 
> The next person thinks liver is pretty darn good.



true..awesome with fried onions

the next person is from a foreign country


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person hates cauliflower.


False

The next persons favorite color is red.


----------



## HollowSoul

morganj614 said:
			
		

> true..awesome with fried onions
> 
> the next person is from a foreign country


false


the next person likes to pop their significant others zits


----------



## Vixen

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next persons favorite color is red.




Only on a corvette.

The next person hasn't taken a shower today.


----------



## Wenchy

Vixen said:
			
		

> Only on a corvette.
> 
> The next person hasn't taken a shower today.



False, only because my feet smelled SO bad.  

The next person shaved their legs today.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False, only because my feet smelled SO bad.
> 
> The next person shaved their legs today.


False, they keep me warm in the winter.

The next person spends all day on the forum and get's paid for it.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, they keep me warm in the winter.
> 
> The next person spends all day on the forum and get's paid for it.


True

The next person is Italian.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is Italian.


True
The next person watches too much TV.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person watches too much TV.


False

The next person swallows.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person swallows.


OMG!!!! True!  
The next person has a strange fetish.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> OMG!!!! True!
> The next person has a strange fetish.


True

The next person likes all positions.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes all positions.


True, I think.
The next person wants to tell us what his fetish is.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True, I think.
> The next person wants to tell us what his fetish is.


False (he says guess)
The next person sleeps in the buff.


----------



## jwwb2000

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (he says guess)
> The next person sleeps in the buff.



True

The next person likes role playing


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (he says guess)
> The next person sleeps in the buff.


False (sorry)  T-shirt
The next person still has wet dreams.


----------



## mainman

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes role playing


 Sure, whatever...
 The next person is a holla back girl...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes role playing


True

The next person is bi.


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> Sure, whatever...
> The next person is a holla back girl...


False, I ain't no holla back girl!
The next person hasn't been on messenger today!!!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is bi.


False, stricktly dickly
The next person is VERY friendly.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, I ain't no holla back girl!
> The next person hasn't been on messenger today!!!


True (what's messenger?)

The next person is fat.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (what's messenger?)
> 
> The next person is fat.


Yahoo messenger silly.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> Yahoo messenger silly.


  I'm computer illigitamate.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (what's messenger?)
> 
> The next person is fat.


False, just a little soft, but I'm working on it. 
The next person likes it rough.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, just a little soft, but I'm working on it.
> The next person likes it rough.


True/false Depends

The next person has green eyes.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True/false Depends
> 
> The next person has green eyes.


false, brown
The next person tans vs. burning.


----------



## danceintherain

camily said:
			
		

> false, brown
> The next person tans vs. burning.


True only after I burn once.
The next person loves dressing up like Santa.


----------



## camily

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True only after I burn once.
> The next person loves dressing up like Santa.


False, but maybe Mrs. Clause
The next person watches Oprah.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, but maybe Mrs. Clause
> The next person watches Oprah.


False

the next person is under 25 years of age.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, but maybe Mrs. Clause
> The next person watches Oprah.


False.


The next person needs an oil change.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person needs an oil change.


True! OMG!

The next person will change my oil for me.


----------



## Wenchy

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True! OMG!
> 
> The next person will change my oil for me.



False, knowing perfectly well that you know how to do it yourself.  

Next person wants a lube.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False, knowing perfectly well that you know how to do it yourself.
> 
> Next person wants a lube.


True (doesn't that come with an oil change?)

The next person is rude.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (doesn't that come with an oil change?)
> 
> The next person is rude.




True  (BTW, I don't think Wenchy was...)

The next person is drunk


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> True  (BTW, I don't think Wenchy was...)
> 
> The next person is drunk


False

The next person will get drunk tonight.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will get drunk tonight.



True.  this week has been quite a week already!

The next person still plays with dolls.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  this week has been quite a week already!
> 
> The next person still plays with dolls.


True (blow up)
The next person is an MPD.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (blow up)
> The next person is an MPD.



True and False.  depending on my personality at the moment 

The next person wears diapers


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> True and False.  depending on my personality at the moment :biggrin
> 
> The next person wears diapers


False (Depends)

The next person likes cold coffee.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (blow up)
> The next person is an MPD.


False, I can barely keep up with one of me.
The next person is very tired.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (Depends)
> 
> The next person likes cold coffee.


False   
The next person likes milk shakes.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person likes milk shakes.


True

The next person has gray hair.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has gray hair.


False
The next person has to pee.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has to pee.


False

The next person doesn't get enough.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person doesn't get enough.


True, sad, but true.
The next person can fix that!


----------



## Midnightrider

true

the next person can't


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person doesn't get enough.


By the way, congratulations on your 100th post!!!


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person can't


Was that for me?


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person can't


Well you never know.

The next person is horny.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> Well you never know.
> 
> The next person is horny.


true, but when isn't it?

the next person wants to try something new


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, but when isn't it?
> 
> the next person wants to try something new


True.

The next person wants to try it with me.


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, but when isn't it?
> 
> the next person wants to try something new


True, no matter what you meant exactly   
The next person is a free spirit.


----------



## Midnightrider

camily said:
			
		

> Was that for me?


you know it baby  

and you knew what i meant, you just need to work on little miss free spirit


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> you know it baby
> 
> and you knew what i meant, you just need to work on little miss free spirit


I can't give you any more Karma right now, but thanks just the same!!


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants to try it with me.


true, sorry i missed it earlier

the next person want to try it tomorrow


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, sorry i missed it earlier
> 
> the next person want to try it tomorrow


True.

The next person will give me a time.


----------



## maroon2185

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will give me a time.


Give you a time? what do you mean?


----------



## jaie

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> Give you a time? what do you mean?


Read the posts before that.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> Read the posts before that.


  
The next person's kids just got home from school.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> The next person's kids just got home from school.


True.

The next person wishes they could take ther kid back to school.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wishes they could take ther kid back to school.


True
The next persons cat just took a dump and it stinks.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next persons cat just took a dump and it stinks.


False. I dont have a cat.

The next person is cooking dinner.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I dont have a cat.
> 
> The next person is cooking dinner.


True I eat alone.

The next person drinks beer.


----------



## maroon2185

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I dont have a cat.
> 
> The next person is cooking dinner.


False.

The next person wishes they were home from work to be able to cook dinner because they know they'll have to at work for the next 3 hours dealing with nuckleheads


----------



## maroon2185

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes they were home from work to be able to cook dinner because they know they'll have to at work for the next 3 hours dealing with nuckleheads


Wait, i drink beer. TRUE.


----------



## jaie

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes they were home from work to be able to cook dinner because they know they'll have to at work for the next 3 hours dealing with nuckleheads


----------



## maroon2185

jaie said:
			
		

>


You have no idea how much i really needed that...... sigh....


----------



## jaie

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much i really needed that...... sigh....


Well how about this


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> Well how about this


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

>


 :shrug: I guess he didn't like it.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> :shrug: I guess he didn't like it.


Don't see how anyone wouldn't.....


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> :shrug: I guess he didn't like it.



You must have intimidated him...


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> You must have intimidated him...


 :sad:


----------



## Midnightrider

Kerad said:
			
		

> You must have intimidated him...


false
the next person wants their


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> the next person wants their


True. 

The next person wants to give it to me.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants to give it to me.


True

The next person likes it hard.


----------



## thakidistight

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes it hard.




Not from you....

the next person likes it soft...


----------



## morganj614

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Not from you....
> 
> the next person likes it soft...



False...go hard or go home.

The next person has a secret technique


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False...go hard or go home.
> 
> The next person has a secret technique



True.  :fluteplayer:  

The next person has NO technique.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  :fluteplayer:
> 
> The next person has NO technique.



False.  I am a freak, and that's my "technique."

The next person has no teeth.


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  :fluteplayer:
> 
> The next person has NO technique.


Oh, false false false
The next person is thinking about what it is.


----------



## camily

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I am a freak, and that's my "technique."
> 
> The next person has no teeth.


False, full grill here
The next person is over 6 feet tall.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I am a freak, and that's my "technique."
> 
> The next person has no teeth.



False.  I have all of mine except for my 4 wisdom teeth.  

The next person wears ugly shoes.


----------



## Nickel

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I have all of mine except for my 4 wisdom teeth.
> 
> The next person wears ugly shoes.


 Definitely False

The next person owns a stun gun


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> Definitely False
> 
> The next person owns a stun gun


False

The next person likes scrapple.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes scrapple.



True.  Kirby and Holloway  but you can't get it around here any more.  

The next person hates broccoli.


----------



## maroon2185

jaie said:
			
		

> :shrug: I guess he didn't like it.


No, I liked it!  do it again! lol.

I had to leave my office for a bit.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Kirby and Holloway  but you can't get it around here any more.
> 
> The next person hates broccoli.


False!


The next person eats Head Cheese


----------



## MJ

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person eats Head Cheese


False 

The next person is sitting on her cell phone and doesn't know it


----------



## K_Jo

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is sitting on her cell phone and doesn't know it


  False!

The next person is going to find a half-eaten bird under her pillow!


----------



## jaie

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> No, I liked it!  do it again! lol.
> 
> I had to leave my office for a bit.


----------



## Wenchy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is going to find a half-eaten bird under her pillow!



False.  I just checked, no squirrel bits either.

The next person has been vaccinated for the flu.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I just checked, no squirrel bits either.
> 
> The next person has been vaccinated for the flu.


 False

The next person reads romance novels while taking bubble baths.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is going to find a half-eaten bird under her pillow!


 Gross. False, but I do have cats too so you never know.
The next person just got a call from their husband who should have been home hours ago saying he will be home in about 45 minutes because he was inconsiderate and went hunting at 2:00 and didn't bother to call anyone and probably has been drinking by now.


----------



## Vixen

camily said:
			
		

> Gross. False, but I do have cats too so you never know.
> The next person just got a call from their husband who should have been home hours ago saying he will be home in about 45 minutes because he was inconsiderate and went hunting at 2:00 and didn't bother to call anyone and probably has been drinking by now.




False - a husband like that would get divorce papers crammed up his a-hole.    

The next person has not said one single curse word all day.


----------



## camily

Vixen said:
			
		

> False - a husband like that would get divorce papers crammed up his a-hole.
> 
> The next person has not said one single curse word all day.


Oh, definitely false (and he is closer than he thinks to the papers)
The next person knows a good lawyer.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> Oh, definitely false (and he is closer than he thinks to the papers)
> The next person knows a good lawyer.


True.

The next person is bi-sexual.


----------



## Wenchy

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is bi-sexual.



True.  Women are just prettier than men, and I prefer looking at them, and...

The next person is a homo-phobe.


----------



## jaie

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Women are just prettier than men, and I prefer looking at them, and...
> 
> The next person is a homo-phobe.


False.

The next person has tattoos.


----------



## Nickel

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has tattoos.


 True

The next person has chipped fingernail polish.


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has chipped fingernail polish.


False.


The next person wears fake eyelashes.


----------



## DMJ

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wears fake eyelashes.


False 

The next person is a man


----------



## Kerad

DMJ said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a man



True.  

The next person could use a good one.


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person could use a good one.


True.

The next person already has one.


----------



## Nickel

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person already has one.


 True

The next person has more than one.


----------



## jaie

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has more than one.


False.

The next person wants more than one.


----------



## gumbo

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants more than one.


False

The next person has a hairy butt


----------



## kwillia

gumbo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a haity butt


False. My butt ain't ever been haity...


The next person has been in a bar fight.


----------



## Shutterbug

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. My butt ain't ever been haity...
> 
> 
> The next person has been in a bar fight.


Sort of....not physical, just verbal.

The next person has an addiction.


----------



## kwillia

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> Sort of....not physical, just verbal.
> 
> The next person has an addiction.


True... But I'm not saying what it is...

The next person snores.


----------



## Vixen

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> Sort of....not physical, just verbal.
> 
> The next person has an addiction.




True... 

The next person is ready for the kids to go to bed...


----------



## kwillia

Vixen said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is ready for the kids to go to bed...


You love ketchup too, huh...


----------



## Vixen

kwillia said:
			
		

> You love ketchup too, huh...




  Nah, you can have the ketchup.  Mine is salt.


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is ready for the kids to go to bed...


I don't have any, but TRUE.


The next person is in desperate need of a Xanax.


----------



## Shutterbug

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't have any, but TRUE.
> 
> 
> The next person is in desperate need of a Xanax.


True.  

The next person has no desire to ever have children.


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has no desire to ever have children.


False.


The next person needed extra time to graduate from high school.


----------



## K_Jo

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has no desire to ever have children.


True, at the moment.


The next person doesn't understand why her husband can't COMPLETE a task.  EVER.


----------



## Schizo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True, at the moment.
> 
> 
> The next person doesn't understand why her husband can't COMPLETE a task.  EVER.



False.  Have wife... LOL

The next person is nice


----------



## Nickel

False

The next person licks the cheese off their fingers after eating cheetos.


----------



## Shutterbug

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Have wife... LOL
> 
> The next person is nice


False....(see my line)

The next person actually likes liver and onions.


----------



## Schizo

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> False....(see my line)
> 
> The next person actually likes liver and onions.



True!  Yummy!

The next person is a schizo


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> True! Yummy!
> 
> The next person is a schizo


False.


The next person likes Pina Colada's and getting caught in the rain.


----------



## janey83

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person likes Pina Colada's and getting caught in the rain.



True. 

The next person drinks coffee.


----------



## Shutterbug

janey83 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person drinks coffee.


False. 


The next person likes Britney Spears.


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person likes Britney Spears.


False.


The next person lost a trashcan lid.


----------



## janey83

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person lost a trashcan lid.



False. 

The next person watches "That 70's Show"


----------



## jaie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person lost a trashcan lid.


False.

The next person wishes they did not get married.


----------



## CMC122

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person watches "That 70's Show"


True.



The next person had Wonder Woman Under Roo's.


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person lost a trashcan lid.





You thought you got me, huh?


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> You thought you got me, huh?


Nah, the Under Roo's one was for you


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Nah, the Under Roo's one was for you


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person had Wonder Woman Under Roo's.


True
The next person still does 
:careyhartfan:


----------



## Mary Roach

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person still does
> :careyhartfan:


True!  


The next person has a big butt.


----------



## camily

Mary Roach said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> 
> The next person has a big butt.


True, and pround of it.
The next person has a flat but.


----------



## BS Gal

camily said:
			
		

> True, and pround of it.
> The next person has a flat but.


True and trying to hold my pants up with a belt.
The next person spies on their neighbors.


----------



## Mary Roach

BS Gal said:
			
		

> True and trying to hold my pants up with a belt.
> The next person spies on their neighbors.


True.



The next person isn't wearing pants.


----------



## kwillia

Mary Roach said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person isn't wearing pants.


True.

The next person pulled groin muscle.


----------



## Vixen

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person pulled groin muscle.




Last week.  

But it is better now.  

The next person worked out today.


----------



## Mary Roach

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person pulled groin muscle.


True if it's in my armpit.


The next person is prettier than a gerbera daisy.


----------



## K_Jo

Vixen said:
			
		

> Last week.
> 
> But it is better now.
> 
> The next person worked out today.


I slipped and fell down three steps and got up after about 10 minutes and kept going.  So TRUE.


The next person hopes the Biggest Loser girl with the funky eyebrows goes home tonight because she ate nine brownies the night before and doesn't deserve to be there.


----------



## BS Gal

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I slipped and fell down three steps and got up after about 10 minutes and kept going.  So TRUE.
> 
> 
> The next person hopes the Biggest Loser girl with the funky eyebrows goes home tonight because she ate nine brownies the night before and doesn't deserve to be there.


False.  I hope she wins even though she ate the brownies.

The next person saw their parents naked.


----------



## K_Jo

BS Gal said:
			
		

> False.  I hope she wins even though she ate the brownies.
> 
> The next person saw their parents naked.


I don't really want her to go home because of the brownies; I just can't look at those eyebrows anymore.  But, too late.  Dr. Jeff is going home. :sad:  I really like him.


----------



## BS Gal

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I don't really want her to go home because of the brownies; I just can't look at those eyebrows anymore.  But, too late.  Dr. Jeff is going home. :sad:  I really like him.


Um, you missed the part about:

The next person saw their parents nekid.


----------



## maroon2185

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Um, you missed the part about:
> 
> The next person saw their parents nekid.


False.... thank god

The next person has a third nipple.


----------



## maroon2185

jaie said:
			
		

>


I feel soooo loved (is that love?  I think I know what love is. But maybe ists lust.  Oh yea! one time in band camp I......)


----------



## jaie

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> I feel soooo loved (is that love?  I think I know what love is. But maybe ists lust.  Oh yea! one time in band camp I......)


----------



## K_Jo

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Um, you missed the part about:
> 
> The next person saw their parents nekid.


No, I didn't.  I just couldn't handle the thought.


----------



## Nickel

KJo must be drunk, she forgot how to play.


----------



## gumbo

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> False.... thank god
> 
> The next person has a third nipple.



False


The next person has got a pimple


----------



## Nickel

gumbo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person has got a pimple


True 

The next person has a boil!


----------



## gumbo

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a boil!


False
The next person has stink foot


----------



## mainman

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a boil!


True, I have a shrimp boil every Wednesday night....

 The next person purged after lunch today....


----------



## meangirl

mainman said:
			
		

> True, I have a shrimp boil every Wednesday night....
> 
> The next person purged after lunch today....



False

The next person is getting ready to go to bed...


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go to bed...


True. 

The next person is posting from a laptop in bed.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is posting from a laptop in bed.



False.  I'm still wide awake.

The next person has cooties.


----------



## janey83

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.  I'm still wide awake.
> 
> The next person has cooties.



False.

The next person is watching "Office Space" on AMC.


----------



## RoseRed

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching "Office Space" on AMC.


False.  Never seen it.

Who has something better to do?


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.  Never seen it.
> 
> Who has something better to do?


Everybody who gets blamed for leaving red karma? :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False. Never seen it.
> 
> Who has something better to do?


True



The next person runs around naked in the snow


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> The next person runs around naked in the snow



True, I have after getting out of a hot tub.

The next person has joined the Mile High Club.


----------



## camily

False, but I want to.
The next person wasn't ready to get up this morning but had to.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I want to.
> The next person wasn't ready to get up this morning but had to.


True

The next person got some this morning.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person got some this morning.


False.


The next person has a hole in their sock today.


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person has a hole in their sock today.




False, new pair..........


The next person works with a whackjob!


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, new pair..........
> 
> 
> The next person works with a whackjob!


True, the sad thing is that I am a stay at home mom.
The next person still needs to take a shower.


----------



## Railroad

camily said:
			
		

> True, the sad thing is that I am a stay at home mom.
> The next person still needs to take a shower.


True!  I'll do that shortly.

The next person needs a new car.


----------



## CMC122

Railroad said:
			
		

> True! I'll do that shortly.
> 
> The next person needs a new car.


False.

The next person dosen't like pumpkin pie.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person dosen't like pumpkin pie.


False.

The next person doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person doesn't drink coffee.


False.

The next person has dandruff.


----------



## jaie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has dandruff.


False.

The next person owns handcuffs.


----------



## thakidistight

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person owns handcuffs.



True..


the next person reaaallly wants Wednesday to be over already


----------



## CMC122

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True..
> 
> 
> the next person reaaallly wants Wednesday to be over already


False.


The next person has gray hair.


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has gray hair.


 
false

the next person thinks mainman is a wuss


----------



## rack'm

nomoney said:
			
		

> the next person thinks mainman is a <img src="http://grouse.net.au/~sirrobin/asshat.jpg">




True.......


The next person is ducking for cover......


----------



## Schizo

rack'm said:
			
		

> True.......
> 
> 
> The next person is ducking for cover......



False.

The next person is farting up a storm!


----------



## jaie

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is farting up a storm!


False.

The next person is a MPD.


----------



## Schizo

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a MPD.



True and False.  Depends on my mental state 

The next person is purdy.


----------



## jaie

Schizo said:
			
		

> True and False.  Depends on my mental state :big grin:
> 
> The next person is Purdue.


True.  

The next person is mentally ill.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is mentally ill.


True  
The next person needs a back rub.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person needs a back rub.



TRUE!!!!!!!!

The next person is online in their underwear.


----------



## jaie

Schizo said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The next person is online in their underwear.


False.

The next person is looking at internet porn.


----------



## Midnightrider

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is looking at internet porn.


false
the next person is touching themselves


----------



## jaie

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is touching themselves


I touch myself all the time.

The next person is married.


----------



## camily

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is touching themselves


False  
The next person will later.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> I touch myself all the time.
> 
> The next person is married.


True
The next person wants a day off.


----------



## itsbob

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person wants a day off.


True.. and did.. called in sick today.. *Cough*

Next person is deciding where to go for lunch!!


----------



## jaie

itsbob said:
			
		

> True.. and did.. called in sick today.. *Cough*
> 
> Next person is deciding where to go for lunch!!


False. I know where I'm going.

The next person is going to eat lunch alone.


----------



## camily

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I know where I'm going.
> 
> The next person is going to eat lunch alone.


True
The next person has seen a ghost before.


----------



## danceintherain

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has seen a ghost before.


False but I do have one on video.

The next person loves the taste of chicken.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has seen a ghost before.


False.

The next person doesn't believe in ghosts.


----------



## thakidistight

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person doesn't believe in ghosts.




False

The next person does not wear socks unless necessary


----------



## jaie

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person does not wear socks unless necessary


True.

The next person doesn't were underwear's.


----------



## thakidistight

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person doesn't were underwear's.



Depends (not the diaper) on the occasion

The next person sings in the shower, regaurdless of who is home


----------



## CMC122

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Depends (not the diaper) on the occasion
> 
> The next person sings in the shower, regaurdless of who is home


True.


The next person has had the chicken pox.


----------



## jaie

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has had the chicken pox.


True.

The next person hasn't.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has had the chicken pox.


True

The next person drives a Toyota.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person hasn't.


False

The next person jumps ahead in line.


----------



## thakidistight

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person jumps ahead in line.



False cause I HATE it when other people do it...dont wanna be too hypocritical  

The next person enjoys outings to Wal Mart


----------



## Justanotherjoe

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False cause I HATE it when other people do it...dont wanna be too hypocritical
> 
> The next person enjoys outings to Wal Mart


True I love rubbing booty with the ladies.

The next lady is going to meet me at Wal-mart.


----------



## CMC122

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False cause I HATE it when other people do it...dont wanna be too hypocritical
> 
> The next person enjoys outings to Wal Mart


False.


The next person is a night owl.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is a night owl.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is a night owl.



True.

The next person is at home..


----------



## harleygirl

meangirl said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is at home..


False..

The next person wishes they were home


----------



## Justanotherjoe

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False..
> 
> The next person wishes they were home


True

The next person likes skiing.


----------



## thakidistight

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes skiing.



Close enough (I like snowboarding)

The next person likes snowboarders


----------



## Justanotherjoe

thakidistight said:
			
		

> Close enough (I like snowboarding)
> 
> The next person likes snowboarders


False My balance sucks

The next person likes 69.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False My balance sucks
> 
> The next person likes 69.


It's ok I guess, but really not my favorite. 
The next person wishes they were eating stuffed shells with me.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> It's ok I guess, but really not my favorite.
> The next person wishes they were eating stuffed shells with me.


True

The next person is a foriegn national.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a foriegn national.


False
The next person has never been out of the country.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has never been out of the country.


False

The next person doesn't wear underwear.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person doesn't wear underwear.


False, thongs
The next person has a good sense of style.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, thongs
> The next person has a good sense of style.


True

The next person has big jugs.


----------



## HollowSoul

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has big jugs.


false

the next person didn't wipe very well after their last poop


----------



## Justanotherjoe

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person didn't wipe very well after their last poop


False

The next person tosses salads.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has big jugs.


True
The next person is shy.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is shy.


True

The next person likes it a lot!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person tosses salads.


If you mean   then false
If you mean eats salad, true
The next person


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> If you mean   then false
> If you mean eats salad, true
> The next person


True

The next person smokes doobies.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person smokes doobies.


True   
The next person does too.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person does too.


True

The next person will offer some.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will offer some.


  Ok, true 
The next person got the munchies.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> Ok, true
> The next person got the munchies.


DEFINITELY TRUE!!!!

The next person needs sex as bad as I do.


----------



## maroon2185

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> DEFINITELY TRUE!!!!
> 
> The next person needs sex as bad as I do.


I dunno... how bad is it?

The next person likes cannolis.


----------



## camily

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> I dunno... how bad is it?
> 
> The next person likes cannolis.


True (Italian)
The next person just took a nap, like me!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> DEFINITELY TRUE!!!!
> 
> The next person needs sex as bad as I do.


TRUE!!


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True (Italian)
> The next person just took a nap, like me!


False


The next person likes playing in the rain.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> TRUE!!


----------



## jazz lady

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person likes playing in the rain.



True.    I still like to stomp in mud puddles, too.  

The next person watches too much TV.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.    I still like to stomp in mud puddles, too.
> 
> The next person watches too much TV.


False. I'm on here too much to watch TV/

The next person is wearing green.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person likes playing in the rain.


True, but haven't for a long time
The next person like playing in the snow.


----------



## jazz lady

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I'm on here too much to watch TV/
> 
> The next person is wearing green.



False.  Purple and black.

The next person is wearing more than one ring.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Purple and black.
> 
> The next person is wearing more than one ring.


False

The next person has earrings.


----------



## thakidistight

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Purple and black.
> 
> The next person is wearing more than one ring.



False I aint wearin none!

The next person enjoys overcast days


----------



## DMJ

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False I aint wearin none!
> 
> The next person enjoys overcast days


true

the next person has herpes


----------



## camily

DMJ said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person has herpes


False
The next person didn't answer the last question because they do have herpes.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person didn't answer the last question because they do have herpes.


False

The next person will be a female.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be a female.


True.

The next person will have short hair.


----------



## meangirl

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be a female.



True

The next person is skinny..


----------



## Justanotherjoe

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is skinny..


False (average)

the next person has black hair.


----------



## meangirl

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (average)
> 
> the next person has black hair.



False

The next person has a computer...  (  )


----------



## Daddy_O

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a computer...  (  )


true

the next person wants a new pc


----------



## CMC122

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person wants a new pc


False.


The next person still has little green army men.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person still has little green army men.



False.  Never had them, but I still have my teddy bear.

The next person still sleeps with their teddy bear.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. Never had them, but I still have my teddy bear.
> 
> The next person still sleeps with their teddy bear.


False.



The next person watches Sponge Bob.


----------



## danceintherain

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person watches Sponge Bob.



True Square Pants

The next person will buy our lunch tomorrow.


----------



## AllAboutMe

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True Square Pants
> 
> The next person will buy our lunch tomorrow.


False.


The next person has a bridge phobia.


----------



## itsbob

AllAboutMe said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has a bridge phobia.


False but I used to.. and was TERRIFIED of heights.


The next person does not own a computer!!


----------



## DMJ

itsbob said:
			
		

> False but I used to.. and was TERRIFIED of heights.
> 
> 
> The next person does not own a computer!!


true

The next person has dirty kids


----------



## camily

DMJ said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person has dirty kids


False, for the most part, but you should smell an 8 year old boy after a hard day of playing.
The next person had catfish for dinner (we did).


----------



## janey83

camily said:
			
		

> False, for the most part, but you should smell an 8 year old boy after a hard day of playing.
> The next person had catfish for dinner (we did).



False.

The next person has started their Christmas shopping.


----------



## kwillia

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has started their Christmas shopping.


True.

The next person is just dying to see the remake of "Yours, Mine and Ours".


----------



## janey83

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is just dying to see the remake of "Yours, Mine and Ours".



False.

The next person has read "Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe"


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is just dying to see the remake of "Yours, Mine and Ours".


True

Next person buys cheesey T-Shirts as Christmas presents.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person buys cheesey T-Shirts as Christmas presents.


False. 

The next person will be getting coal for Christmas.


----------



## kwillia

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has read "Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe"


True X 7!!!

The next person can't wait to see the L, W and W movie being released December 9th.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> True X 7!!!
> 
> The next person can't wait to see the L, W and W movie being released December 9th.


True.


The next person likes turnips.


----------



## wileyCoyote

False

The next person likes to read books


----------



## Nickel

wileyCoyote said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes to read books


 True 

The next person has long hair.


----------



## kwillia

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has long hair.


True.

The next person loves to make snow angels.


----------



## wileyCoyote

True

The next person likes making snowmen better.


----------



## CMC122

wileyCoyote said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes making snowmen better.


Define "better"


----------



## kwillia

wileyCoyote said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes making snowmen better.


True, but each snowman requires two carrots.

The next person likes walking in the rain.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Define "better"


Add an extra carrot...


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> Add an extra carrot...


O


----------



## janey83

kwillia said:
			
		

> True, but each snowman requires two carrots.
> 
> The next person likes walking in the rain.



False.

The next person is married.


----------



## wileyCoyote

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Define "better"



warm apple pie would be better than oatmeal


----------



## harleygirl

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is married.


True

The next person wishes they were not


----------



## TWLs wife

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wishes they were not


False

The next person wants to be a parent.


----------



## Schizo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to be a parent.



True.

The next person is sleeping.


----------



## TWLs wife

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is sleeping.


False

The next person wants to make more money in their life.


----------



## janey83

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to make more money in their life.



TRUE!

The next person likes Family Guy.


----------



## TWLs wife

janey83 said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person likes Family Guy.


True

The next person want feel younger then they are.


----------



## maroon2185

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person want feel younger then they are.


false

the next person takes long hot baths...


----------



## meangirl

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person takes long hot baths...



true

the next person should be in bed


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person should be in bed


True

The next person is trying to relax alittle on the forums.


----------



## crabcake

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is trying to relax alittle on the forums.


 FALSE! 

 The next person wants to pick a fight in Fight Club.


----------



## meangirl

crabcake said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wants to pick a fight in Fight Club.



False

The next person drinks coffee


----------



## janey83

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person drinks coffee



True.

The next person is already hungry for Thanksgiving.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person drinks coffee


True

The next person loves to eat ice cream.


----------



## jazz lady

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves to eat ice cream.



True.  But not right now.  I don't think it would go well with the drinks I had.  

The next person wishes tomorrow started the weekend.


----------



## janey83

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  But not right now.  I don't think it would go well with the drinks I had.
> 
> The next person wishes tomorrow started the weekend.



Oh, god...TRUE

The next person can't wait to go to sleep.


----------



## Agee

janey83 said:
			
		

> Oh, god...TRUE
> 
> The next person can't wait to go to sleep.


False

The next person wants to stay up all night.


----------



## janey83

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to stay up all night.



False. 

The next person hates MTV.


----------



## jazz lady

janey83 said:
			
		

> Oh, god...TRUE
> 
> The next person can't wait to go to sleep.



False.  Queen of insomnia strikes again.  

The next person hates country music.


----------



## janey83

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Queen of insomnia strikes again.
> 
> The next person hates country music.



TRUE!!!

The next person loves road trips.


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to stay up all night.



True!

The next person's DH is ready to drag her right off the chair, haul her butt upstairs, and chastise her.


----------



## jazz lady

janey83 said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person loves road trips.



True, true, TRUE.  I love to travel.  

The next person gets motion sickness.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, true, TRUE.  I love to travel.
> 
> The next person gets motion sickness.



True (on small boats) otherwise false.

The next person likes oysters.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person's DH is ready to drag her right off the chair, haul her butt upstairs, and chastise her.


False, hiting the hay, not such a bad idea

The next person has an un-made bed


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, hit the hay.
> 
> The next person has an un-made bed



Very true.  I hate making my bed and just like to dive in to the rumpled sheets and scrunch them up around me. 

The next person has dirty dishes in the sink.


----------



## janey83

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true.  I hate making my bed and just like to dive in to the rumpled sheets and scrunch them up around me.
> 
> The next person has dirty dishes in the sink.



False, no sink...:shrug:

The next person is going to bed.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true.  I hate making my bed and just like to dive in to the rumpled sheets and scrunch them up around me.
> 
> The next person has dirty dishes in the sink.


False

Next person has an alarm set for 6:00 am


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true.  I hate making my bed and just like to dive in to the rumpled sheets and scrunch them up around me.
> 
> The next person has dirty dishes in the sink.



False.  I'm anal-retentive about that kind of crap.

The next person just realized there is a cobweb in the corner of the room...


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. I'm anal-retentive about that kind of crap.
> 
> The next person just realized there is a cobweb in the corner of the room...


True, actually two corners of the room.

Next person is wondering if they left the oven on


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person has an alarm set for 6:00 am



False.  It's set for 6:30.  

The next person isn't going to get up right away when the alarm goes off in the morning.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, actually two corners of the room.
> 
> Next person is wondering if they left the oven on



False.  I haven't been home long enough in the last two days TO have the oven on.  

The next person needs to do laundry.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. It's set for 6:30.
> 
> The next person isn't going to get up right away when the alarm goes off in the morning.


True

The next persons' snooze button no longer functions


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next persons' snooze button no longer functions



True.  *whack-whack-whack*  You know me too well.  

The next person needs a new alarm clock.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. *whack-whack-whack* You know me too well.
> 
> The next person needs a new alarm clock.


False.

The next person sleeps with a stuffed animal.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person sleeps with a stuffed animal.



True.  And a few lives ones, too.  

The next person sleeps in the nude.


----------



## Wenchy

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person sleeps with a stuffed animal.



False.

The next person sleeps with a 6 foot body pillow.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person sleeps with a 6 foot body pillow.



False.  I have one but don't use it.  I'd rather it be a live person.  

The next person has a dust ruffle on their bed.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. And a few lives ones, too.
> 
> The next person sleeps in the nude.


True

The next person sleeps on silk sheets


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person sleeps on silk sheets



False.

The next person sleeps under 600 thread count Egyptian cotton.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True


 



> The next person sleeps on silk sheets



Sometimes true.  

The next person is still drinking.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person sleeps under 600 thread count Egyptian cotton.


False... "600 thread", show me the way!

The next person enjoys sleeping outside


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False... "600 thread", show me the way!


You don't know what you're missing.  uuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr:



> The next person enjoys sleeping outside


True.  Nothing like the stars twinkling above and a cool breeze blowing.  

The next person should have gone to sleep an hour ago.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You don't know what you're missing.  uuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrr:
> 
> 
> True.  Nothing like the stars twinkling above and a cool breeze blowing.
> 
> The next person should have gone to sleep an hour ago.



False. Should have gone to sleep 2 hours ago.

Next person is going to pee before going to bed.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. Should have gone to sleep 2 hours ago.


 Me too.  



> Next person is going to pee before going to bed.


God, I hope so.    Nothing like a 4am stumble to the john and fall into the bowl to wake you up.  

The next person still has the TV on.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The next person still has the TV on.



False.  What is a TV?

The next person will log off right after their next post.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. What is a TV?
> 
> The next person will log off right after their next post.


True

The next person will log back-on and wonder where everyone is


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will log back-on and wonder where everyone is



False.  She's going to take her tipsy arse to bed.

The next person will say "Goodnight Gracie."


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. She's going to take her tipsy arse to bed.
> 
> The next person will say "Goodnight Gracie."


True... "Goodnight Gracie"

The next person, Dan Rowen, imparts his famous words...

Say Goodnight Dick!


----------



## BuddyLee

Good night JohnBoy Walton.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True... "Goodnight Gracie"
> 
> The next person, Dan Rowen, imparts his famous words...
> 
> Say Goodnight Dick!



False.  I'm not Dan, but they're words to live by.  

The next person loves Laugh-In.


----------



## morganj614

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I'm not Dan, but they're words to live by.
> 
> The next person loves Laugh-In.



True, I _loved_ Laugh-In and The Smothers Brothers Show.

The next person has a fireplace and a bearskin rug..


----------



## Justanotherjoe

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, I _loved_ Laugh-In and The Smothers Brothers Show.
> 
> The next person has a fireplace and a bearskin rug..


False but the plans are in work.

The next person didn't want to get out of a warm bed this morning.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False but the plans are in work.
> 
> The next person didn't want to get out of a warm bed this morning.




TRUE!  brrrrr  37 degrees F this AM

The next person frags.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> TRUE!  brrrrr  37 degrees F this AM
> 
> The next person frags.


False (if it's what I think it is)

The next person has goose bumps.


----------



## virgovictoria

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (if it's what I think it is)
> 
> The next person has goose bumps.


So True!

The next person will complain about the weather....


----------



## Schizo

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> So True!
> 
> The next person will complain about the weather....



True!  @#$^@$# weather.

The next person frags.  (not what you are thinking, those who know know)


----------



## meangirl

Schizo said:
			
		

> True!  @#$^@$# weather.
> 
> The next person frags.  (not what you are thinking, those who know know)



False (husband frags though...it's a game peeps)

The next person is in a great mood..


----------



## Daddy_O

meangirl said:
			
		

> False (husband frags though...it's a game peeps)
> 
> The next person is in a great mood..



false, hopefully the day will get better..


the next person wants a new job..


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false, hopefully the day will get better..
> 
> 
> the next person wants a new job..


 
TRUE.


The next person wants to go have coffee and read something thoughtful at Starbucks...


----------



## Daddy_O

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> TRUE.
> 
> 
> The next person wants to go have coffee and read something thoughtful at Starbucks...



false, don't like coffee and rather be at home..

next person wants a new house


----------



## virgovictoria

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false, don't like coffee and rather be at home..
> 
> next person wants a new house


  so true!

The next person wants a new career.


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> so true!
> 
> The next person wants a new career.



True, but as what I'm not sure.

The next person didn't eat breakfast this morning.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but as what I'm not sure.
> 
> The next person didn't eat breakfast this morning.



True.  Don't eat breakfast.

The next person is anal about spelling.


----------



## Daddy_O

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Don't eat breakfast.
> 
> The next person is anal about spelling.



flsae, if I make a mistake, I will try to correct...

the next person is unemployed


----------



## Tri

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> flsae, if I make a mistake, I will try to correct...
> 
> the next person is unemployed


 False, but sometimes I wish I was!

The next person is obsessed with cats


----------



## harleygirl

Tri said:
			
		

> False, but sometimes I wish I was!
> 
> The next person is obsessed with cats



True!!

The next person will decorate for Xmas next weekend.......


----------



## morganj614

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person will decorate for Xmas next weekend.......



False, but I will wrap gifts.

The next person has a snake.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, but I will wrap gifts.
> 
> The next person has a snake.


True (so to speak)

The next person just ate a large lunch.


----------



## teverheart2002

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (so to speak)
> 
> The next person just ate a large lunch.


False

The next person is a Lost fan


----------



## Daddy_O

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a Lost fan



false, i like my Earl...

the next person is wearing women's underwear


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false, i like my Earl...
> 
> the next person is wearing women's underwear


  

The next person was looking through my windows....


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> The next person was looking through my windows....


False.

The next person is a chocaholic.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a chocaholic.



TRUE!!!

The next person is having a company thanksgiving lunch


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person is having a company thanksgiving lunch


True (burp)

The next person has cold feet.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True (burp)
> 
> The next person has cold feet.


False.


The next person has fake nails.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has fake nails.


False

The next person got some this morning!


----------



## meangirl

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person got some this morning!



True

The next person likes to shop...


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes to shop...




depends what I'm shopping for 

the next person is tired


----------



## Daddy_O

rack'm said:
			
		

> depends what I'm shopping for
> 
> the next person is tired



true

the next person dyes there hair


----------



## virgovictoria

rack'm said:
			
		

> depends what I'm shopping for
> 
> the next person is tired


nthenose: BINGO!!!

the next person keeps looking at the clock, as if by doing so, it brings the end of the work day closer....


----------



## virgovictoria

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person dyes there hair


my last reply works for this as well   


> nthenose: BINGO!!!
> 
> the next person keeps looking at the clock, as if by doing so, it brings the end of the work day closer....


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> nthenose: BINGO!!!
> 
> the next person keeps looking at the clock, as if by doing so, it brings the end of the work day closer....


False.

The next person jogged on the treadmill this morning...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person jogged on the treadmill this morning...


False, what's a treadmill?

The next person is cooking ham for T-giving.


----------



## meangirl

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False, what's a treadmill?
> 
> The next person is cooking ham for T-giving.



False

The next person has kids..


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False, what's a treadmill?
> 
> The next person is cooking ham for T-giving.


I dunno yet, so false.

The next person went to church this past Sunday...


----------



## Midnightrider

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has kids..


singularly true

the next person can't wait for it to be 430!!! (the weekend's here and we'll have a can of beer)


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has kids..


False.

The next person went to church this past Sunday..


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> singularly true
> 
> the next person can't wait for it to be 430!!! (the weekend's here and we'll have a can of beer)


False.

The next person is chewing gum...


----------



## rack'm

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> The next person is chewing gum...




False....


The next person works out


----------



## meangirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> 
> The next person works out



False, but I need to

The next person is listening to the radio...


----------



## fddog

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but I need to
> 
> The next person is listening to the radio...


true

the next person has to use the bathroom


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but I need to
> 
> The next person is listening to the radio...




False, Chopin on CD.

The next person wears a watch


----------



## Tina2001aniT

fddog said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person has to use the bathroom


True (but not until you brought it up)

The next person hasn't had lunch yet...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, Chopin on CD.
> 
> The next person wears a watch


False.

The next person is talking on their cellphone right now...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True (but not until you brought it up)
> 
> The next person hasn't had lunch yet...


False.

The next person is talking on their cell phone...


----------



## meangirl

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is talking on their cell phone...



False

The next person is a blonde...


----------



## harleygirl

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a blonde...



True...thanks to my hairdresser!!

The next person has no hair


----------



## rack'm

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True...thanks to my hairdresser!!
> 
> The next person has no hair




  True!!


The next person waxes


----------



## itsbob

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True...thanks to my hairdresser!!
> 
> The next person has no hair


Where??


----------



## meangirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> 
> The next person waxes




True

The next person has brown eyes...


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has brown eyes...


False.


The next person goes to church.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has brown eyes...



True.  :browneyedgirl:

The next person needs to go grocery shopping.


----------



## TWLs wife

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person goes to church.


True

The next person likes to play on their computer.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  :browneyedgirl:
> 
> The next person needs to go grocery shopping.



True

The next person likes ice cream...


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes ice cream...


True.


The next person likes cranberry sauce.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes ice cream...


True

The next person has three kids.


----------



## mainman

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has three kids.


 False (2)

 The next person thinks that nomoneys ass is big enough to park his and her Cadillac Escalades in.


----------



## meangirl

mainman said:
			
		

> False (2)
> 
> The next person thinks that nomoneys ass is big enough to park his and her Cadillac Escalades in.



 False

The next person is a geek.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a geek.



True.   

The next person likes talking to themselves.


----------



## TWLs wife

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person likes talking to themselves.


False

The person love to eat Pizza.


----------



## meangirl

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The person love to eat Pizza.




True

The next person likes Diet Coke.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes Diet Coke.


False

The next person likes to eat candy.


----------



## Tri

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes to eat candy.


 False


The next person is planning on getting drunk tonite


----------



## CMC122

Tri said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is planning on getting drunk tonite


False.


The next person has frito feet.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has frito feet.



False.

The next person is chewing on the end of a pen.


----------



## Daddy_O

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is chewing on the end of a pen.



false
the next person is an only child


----------



## jwwb2000

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is an only child


 
True.

The next person just dropped the kids off.


----------



## TWLs wife

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person just dropped the kids off.


False

The next person is cooking everything for Thanksgiving.

OOppsss!! Fixed


----------



## jwwb2000

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is making cooking everything for Thanksgiving.



True/False (not sure yet )

The next person loves cheesecake


----------



## Wenchy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True/False (not sure yet )
> 
> The next person loves cheesecake



True.  

The next person doesn't know what to make for dinner tonight, and really doesn't want to make anything.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person doesn't know what to make for dinner tonight, and really doesn't want to make anything.


 
True

The next person picks their nose....


----------



## jwwb2000

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person doesn't know what to make for dinner tonight, and really doesn't want to make anything.




You just don't know how TRUE that really is 

The next person is still at work.


----------



## Wenchy

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person picks their nose....



True.  :flick:

The next person masturbates.


----------



## Daddy_O

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person picks their nose....




with a tissue if I have too..

the next person has an attitude


----------



## jwwb2000

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  :flick:
> 
> The next person masturbates.



Who doesn't.

The next person is getting ready to leave to go home.


----------



## Tri

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Who doesn't.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave to go home.


 True - Thank God!


The next person has had sex today


----------



## TWLs wife

Tri said:
			
		

> True - Thank God!
> 
> 
> The next person has had sex today


True

The next person is going to get drunk tonight.


----------



## jaie

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to get drunk tonight.


I wish.

The next person is going to get high tonight.


----------



## sushisamba

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to get drunk tonight.



False

The next person is yawning...


----------



## TWLs wife

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is yawning...


True

The next person is going to talk to someone on the phone.


----------



## camily

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to talk to someone on the phone.


True, sometime
The next person has alot going on tonight.


----------



## Tigerlily

camily said:
			
		

> True, sometime
> The next person has alot going on tonight.


True (Shuffle bowl, Meet up with man, Maybe bangbang)
The next person will spend the evening reading a good book


----------



## camily

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> True (Shuffle bowl, Meet up with man, Maybe bangbang)
> The next person will spend the evening reading a good book


False, I have TONS going on tonight.
The next person is thinking of what to make for dinner.


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> False, I have TONS going on tonight.
> The next person is thinking of what to make for dinner.


True

The next person is going to take a long Hot Bath tonight, because of their long day today.


----------



## crabcake

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to take a long Hot Bath tonight, because of their long day today.


 trualse ... takin' a long hot bath, but not cuz my day was all that rough. 

 The next person wanted to be a rock star when they were a kid.


----------



## Agee

crabcake said:
			
		

> trualse ... takin' a long hot bath, but not cuz my day was all that rough.
> 
> The next person wanted to be a rock star when they were a kid.


True, Drummer.

The next person was or is a hippie


----------



## camily

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, Drummer.
> 
> The next person was or is a hippie


another trualse
I am a hippie at heart 
The next person is going to a boy scout meeting tonight (I am, so bye for now).


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> another trualse
> I am a hippie at heart
> The next person is going to a boy scout meeting tonight (I am, so bye for now).


False!

The next person is about to drink some wine for the first time in a very long while and the results could either be amusing or devastating.


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is about to drink some wine for the first time in a very long while and the results could either be amusing or devastating.


False

The next person is going to have painkillers with their wine.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to have painkillers with their wine.


False. Don't need either.

The next person would never be dumb enough to take a 13 year old shopping with them.


Edited... after the recent trip to the store... maybe I do need both.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. Don't need either.
> 
> The next person would never be dumb enough to take a 13 year old shopping with them.
> 
> 
> Edited... after the recent trip to the store... maybe I do need both.


 
False

The next person enjoys shopping @ Wally World.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False


You would of probably let him buy the cookie making kits, wouldn't you...


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person enjoys shopping @ Wally World.


False.

The next person is going to hand out gift cards for Christmas instead of actual gifts.


----------



## TWLs wife

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. Don't need either.
> 
> The next person would never be dumb enough to take a 13 year old shopping with them.
> 
> 
> Edited... after the recent trip to the store... maybe I do need both.


True,  But I have a two year old who trys to grab everything in the store.

The next person is going to rent a movie tonight.


----------



## kwillia

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True,  But I have a two year old who trys to grab everything in the store.
> 
> The next person is going to rent a movie tonight.


False. I rarely have time to sit down through a whole movie.

The next person will come in late, take a long lunch and leave early from work tomorrow.


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I rarely have time to sit down through a whole movie.
> 
> The next person will come in late, take a long lunch and leave early from work tomorrow.




False, I get off at 2:30 anyway...........

The next person should be housecleaning


----------



## K_Jo

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False, I get off at 2:30 anyway...........
> 
> The next person should be housecleaning


False.

The next person is trying to crochet scarves for the whole family for Christmas because she's on short-term disability and has   but she can't figure out how to keep the rows even and it keeps getting smaller and smaller and she's about to throw a  !!!


----------



## kwillia

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False, I get off at 2:30 anyway...........
> 
> The next person should be housecleaning



True. I have to try out my newfound toilet cleaning techniques.

The next person has a hired housecleaner to help out around the house.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. I have to try out my newfound toilet cleaning techniques.
> 
> The next person has a hired housecleaner to help out around the house.


What's your new technique?


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What's your new technique?


Catt posted link to a website that was dedicated exclusively to properly cleaning one's toilet. I think I would lose you at "plunge until all the remaining water leaves the trap"...


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is trying to crochet scarves for the whole family for Christmas because she's on short-term disability and has   but she can't figure out how to keep the rows even and it keeps getting smaller and smaller and she's about to throw a  !!!


 False

The next person just made a pumpkin roll for work tomorrow but is tempted to stay home and eat it all.


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just made a pumpkin roll for work tomorrow but is tempted to stay home and eat it all.


False, I made pumpking gobs  I passed them out to the neighbors and there's a plate in the fridge for my hubby to take to work tomorrow


The next person was a cheerleader in high school.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False, I made pumpking gobs  I passed them out to the neighbors and there's a plate in the fridge for my hubby to take to work tomorrow


  I'm going to have to make some more of those. They were a BIG hit.



> The next person was a cheerleader in high school.


Definitely false.  I was in the band.  

The next person is watching the news.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to make some more of those. They were a BIG hit.
> 
> 
> Definitely false.  I was in the band.
> 
> The next person is watching the news.



False

The next person is listening to music.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is listening to music.



False

The next person is in love?


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is in love?



True

The next person is going to bed.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to bed.


False ( maybe soon)

The next person is in their peejays.


----------



## jazz lady

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False ( maybe soon)
> 
> The next person is in their peejays.


False.  Sweat pants for now.  I don't wear pajamas either.

The next person is yawning like me.


----------



## TWLs wife

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Sweat pants for now.  I don't wear pajamas either.
> 
> The next person is yawning like me.


True

The next person is waiting like me for their other to get home from work soon.


----------



## camily

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is waiting like me for their other to get home from work soon.


False
The next person says good morning to all!!!


----------



## thakidistight

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person says good morning to all!!!



True...  Good Morning All!!

The next person is gonna party like it's 1999 tonight!


----------



## rack'm

thakidistight said:
			
		

> The next person is gonna party like it's 1999 tonight!




*FALSE*


The next person is half awake


----------



## BS Gal

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True...  Good Morning All!!
> 
> The next person is gonna party like it's 1999 tonight!


False.

The next person is going to shampoo their carpets soon.


----------



## Bustem' Down

BS Gal said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to shampoo their carpets soon.


False.

The next person is going to shampoo thier dogs soon.


----------



## thakidistight

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to shampoo thier dogs soon.



True

The next person is going to see Harry Potter tonight


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to see Harry Potter tonight


False, though the kids would like that.
The next person is glad it is Friday.


----------



## Jameo

camily said:
			
		

> False, though the kids would like that.
> The next person is glad it is Friday.



TRUE!!

The next person hates cold weather


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person is glad it is Friday.




<img src="http://www.planetsmilies.com/smilies/party/party0028.gif">


The next person smiled


----------



## camily

Jameo said:
			
		

> TRUE!!
> 
> The next person hates cold weather


True, unless it's snowing.
The next person loves the snow too.


----------



## sushisamba

camily said:
			
		

> True, unless it's snowing.
> The next person loves the snow too.



True...

The next person is going to see Liquid Jaxx tomorrow.


----------



## thakidistight

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is going to see Liquid Jaxx tomorrow.



False, have no idea what/who that is


The next person wishes the clock would start moving faster


----------



## CMC122

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, have no idea what/who that is
> 
> 
> The next person wishes the clock would start moving faster


False!


The next person has funny slippers.


----------



## sushisamba

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, have no idea what/who that is
> 
> 
> The next person wishes the clock would start moving faster



True

Liquid JAZZ, sorry.  Fingers are still sleeping


----------



## thakidistight

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Liquid JAZZ, sorry.  Fingers are still sleeping



Still dont know what that is......


----------



## Tina2001aniT

next question???  :geesh:

The next person is sick


----------



## camily

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Liquid JAZZ, sorry.  Fingers are still sleeping


Is that like liquid nails?


----------



## CMC122

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> next question??? :geesh:
> 
> The next person is sick


False



The next person misses me.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person misses me.


TRUE TRUE TRUE

The next person is shopping for my christmas present as we speak....


----------



## mainman

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> TRUE TRUE TRUE
> 
> The next person is shopping for my christmas present as we speak....


True, I hope you like nuts.

 The next person drives a BMW.


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> True, I hope you like nuts.
> 
> The next person drives a BMW.


FALSE. Far from it.
The next person is playing with theirself right now.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> FALSE. Far from it.
> The next person is playing with theirself right now.


False, but now that you mention it.....
The next person is tired already.


----------



## thakidistight

camily said:
			
		

> False, but now that you mention it.....
> The next person is tired already.


 True

The next person really wanted to win the smilie contest...


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person really wanted to win the smilie contest...


True. I never win anything. 
The next person really hates this forum.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I never win anything.
> The next person really hates this forum.


False.



The next person has a cold nose.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a cold nose.


True. I'm very hot and cold today.
The next person has to fart.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a cold nose.



True.  I was just outside dumping the flower boxes from the front porch while STILL waiting for the furnace people to show (sometime between 9 and 12  ).  

The next person is thinking about lunch.


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I'm very hot and cold today.
> The next person has to fart.



True 

The next person is getting paid today


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is getting paid today


False.


The next person is making me some chili for dinner.


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is getting paid today


True.
The next person is happy with their paycheck.


----------



## virgovictoria

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is making me some chili for dinner.


    I mean, sorry, I can't....

The next person is very very sleepy...


----------



## jazz lady

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I mean, sorry, I can't....


Sure you can.  



> The next person is very very sleepy...


False.  Are you trying to hypnotize me or something.  

The next person has to pee.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sure you can.
> 
> 
> False.  Are you trying to hypnotize me or something.
> 
> The next person has to pee.


False. Just went. Gimme another 10 minutes.
The next person has hard nipples.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just went. Gimme another 10 minutes.
> The next person has hard nipples.


True

The next person has already eaten lunch.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just went. Gimme another 10 minutes.
> The next person has hard nipples.



True.  Could poke and eye out today.

The next person is drinking Diet Coke.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just went. Gimme another 10 minutes.
> The next person has hard nipples.



I was just outside.  What do YOU think?  

The next person is still waiting for the furnance people to show up.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I was just outside.  What do YOU think?
> 
> The next person is still waiting for the furnance people to show up.


False. Ours works fine. 
The next person is hungry.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Ours works fine.
> The next person is hungry.


False
The next person needs to have a shower still.


----------



## Jameo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Ours works fine.
> The next person is hungry.



False :burp: Just had lunch!

The next person wants to hurry up and go home


----------



## jazz lady

Jameo said:
			
		

> False :burp: Just had lunch!
> 
> The next person wants to hurry up and go home



Nest person?  Do I need to be a bird to answer this?    Anyhoo...false...I am home.

The next person is listening to music.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Ours works fine.


The furnace is fine.  It's just the semi-annual checkup and they're STILL not here.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Nest person?  Do I need to be a bird to answer this?    Anyhoo...false...I am home.
> 
> The next person is listening to music.



True

The next person is getting ready to eat lunch.


----------



## Tri

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is getting ready to eat lunch.


 False, I am skipping lunch today


The next person works with a fellow forumite


----------



## jazz lady

Tri said:
			
		

> False, I am skipping lunch today
> 
> 
> The next person works with a fellow forumite



True.  Several in fact.  

The next person is watching the clock until quitting time.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Several in fact.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Several in fact.
> 
> The next person is watching the clock until quitting time.


True. Work is slow. 
The next person is dreaming of another forumite.


----------



## Agee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Work is slow.
> The next person is dreaming of another forumite.


True 

The next person has a blind date tonight


----------



## Tri

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Work is slow.
> The next person is dreaming of another forumite.


 False, have never seen one in person

The next person is singing "the never ending thread ed ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ahhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## sockgirl77

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a blind date tonight


False. Thank God.
The next person is a lefty.


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a blind date tonight



False, but send Andrea Bocelli over.

The next person will have pork chops tonight for dinner.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thank God.
> The next person is a lefty.


 

False.

The next person needs a nap.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, but send Andrea Bocelli over.
> 
> The next person will have pork chops tonight for dinner.


Gosh I hope not!!!

The next person will go shopping this weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a nap.


True. Hell yeah.
The next person needs a drink.


----------



## Agee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thank God.
> The next person is a lefty.


True and False. Depends on the activity 

The next person thinks it will snow next week.


----------



## meangirl

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> Gosh I hope not!!!
> 
> The next person will go shopping this weekend



True

The next person is having pizza for dinner.


----------



## Daddy_O

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is having pizza for dinner.



true!

the next person will only get to enjoy part of the weekend


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True and False. Depends on the activity
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1221513&postcount=821
> 
> The next person thinks it will snow next week.



True, on Wednesday.

The next person has fake fingernails.


----------



## Tri

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, on Wednesday.
> 
> The next person has fake fingernails.


 False


The next person works for Dyncorp


----------



## otter

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, on Wednesday.
> 
> The next person has fake fingernails.



False

The next person started the rumor about MM and the watermelon.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person started the rumor about MM and the watermelon.



True.    But it's not a rumor.  

The next person has heartburn.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.    But it's not a rumor.
> 
> The next person has heartburn.


False. 
The next person in line is married.


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person in line is married.



True

The next person is going out tonight.


----------



## morganj614

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person in line is married.



False.

The next person is planning on more children.


----------



## Jameo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is planning on more children.



YES!  I wanna another puppy!! 

The next person has a headache


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:
			
		

> YES!  I wanna another puppy!!
> 
> The next person has a headache


False.
The next person needs to


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person needs to



True, after seeing camel-toe Elvis again.  

The next person needs an afternoon snack.


----------



## Jameo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, after seeing camel-toe Elvis again.
> 
> The next person needs an afternoon snack.



False

The next person would like an afternoon


----------



## sockgirl77

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person would like an afternoon


True. Can you have one for me?
The next person hears cars from their office.


----------



## Agee

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person would like an afternoon


True   

The next person howls at a full moon


----------



## jwwb2000

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person howls at a full moon



Only when dancing nekkid around a fire 

The next person likes to play drinking games.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person howls at a full moon



Most definitely.  The ones up in the sky, too.  

The next person knows how to play cribbage.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Most definitely.  The ones up in the sky, too.
> 
> The next person knows how to play cribbage.


False. Would like to.
The next person knows how to play Parcheesi.


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Most definitely.  The ones up in the sky, too.
> 
> The next person knows how to play cribbage.


Fasle, the only cribbage I know is the one my daughter sleeps in.  
The next person didn't laugh at that joke.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Would like to.
> The next person knows how to play Parcheesi.


I just had a ham and parchessi sammich.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> Fasle, the only cribbage I know is the one my daughter sleeps in.
> The next person didn't laugh at that joke.



True.   

The next person doesn't like some of the new smilies.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person doesn't like some of the new smilies.


True. --->  Oh brother...

The next person likes to put lime in their coke, you nut.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person doesn't like some of the new smilies.


True,  

The next person has a fantasy they will never admit to.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. --->  Oh brother...
> 
> The next person likes to put lime in their coke, you nut.


False. 
The next person drink wine.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True,
> 
> The next person has a fantasy they will never admit to.


False. What good is a fantasy if you don't share it. 

The next person sleeps with there toes hanging out of the covers.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. What good is a fantasy if you don't share it.
> 
> The next person sleeps with there toes hanging out of the covers.



True.  It's my heat regulator.  

The next person has a high tolerance for pain.


----------



## jazz lady

*Mr. Gasm...*

 You are SOOOO lucky you deleted that post.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  It's my heat regulator.
> 
> The next person has a high tolerance for pain.


False. I'm a wussy.
The next person is a wussy too.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You are SOOOO lucky you deleted that post.


What'd I miss...


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm a wussy.
> The next person is a wussy too.



False.

The next person likes to be in a good bar bawl.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> What'd I miss...



Something about <img src="http://wbab.com/images/camel/camel-toe-elvis.jpg"> and his bed.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person likes to be in a good bar brawl.


False. I like peace.
The next person likes sushi.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I like peace.
> The next person likes sushi.


True.  I love smoked eel.  

The next person is as glad as I am that the furnace people finally showed up at the crack of 2.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I like peace.
> The next person likes sushi.


False. If you are sitting next to me and they bring you sushi, I'm throwing it on the grill.

The next person likes to bit ice cream from the cone rather than lick it.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You are SOOOO lucky you deleted that post.


:shrug:


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. If you are sitting next to me and they bring you sushi, I'm throwing it on the grill.
> 
> The next person likes to bite ice cream from the cone rather than lick it.


False. I like mine in a cup.
The next person likes correcting all the forumite spelling errors.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. If you are sitting next to me and they bring you sushi, I'm throwing it on the grill.
> 
> The next person likes to bit ice cream from the cone rather than lick it.



Oh, definitely false.  I like to lick.  

The next person is a post-deleting freak.


----------



## Agee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I like mine in a cup.
> The next person likes correcting all the forumite spelling errors.


Fsale, I be lsot wthiuot spllechk

The next person is going to buy a chainsaw this afternoon


----------



## morganj614

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Fsale, I be lsot wthiuot spllechk
> 
> The next person is going to buy a chainsaw this afternoon



False, I'm not leaving the comfort of home.

The next person loves vodka.


----------



## sockgirl77

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, I'm not leaving the comfort of home.
> 
> The next person loves vodka.


False. Clear liquor makes me sicker.
The next person goes to the movies alone.


----------



## kwillia

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, I'm not leaving the comfort of home.
> 
> The next person loves vodka.




The next person giggles when they are drunk.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person giggles when they are drunk.



True, among other things.  

The next person wishes they were drunk.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person giggles when they are drunk.


False, more like belly laughs and snorts

The next person doesn't mind going to a reataurant alone.


----------



## CMC122

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, more like belly laughs and snorts
> 
> The next person doesn't mind going to a reataurant alone.


False.


The next person wants homemade pizza for dinner.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wants homemade pizza for dinner.


True! What time should I come over...

The next person wants me to pick them up on the way to CMC's house for homemade pizza later this evening.


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wants homemade pizza for dinner.



False, I think it'll be vodka and cran..

The next person has no curtains.


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False, I think it'll be vodka and cran..
> 
> The next person has no curtains.



What curtains you taking about 

The next person is a natural blonde.


----------



## Agee

kwillia said:
			
		

> True! What time should I come over...
> 
> The next person wants me to pick them up on the way to CMC's house for homemade pizza later this evening.


True, I'll bring the Wine and Pepperoni  

The next person will be a peeping Tom this evening.


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What curtains you taking about
> 
> The next person is a natural blonde.



 window curtains...not the other. again


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> window curtains...not the other. again


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What curtains you taking about
> 
> The next person is a natural blonde.



False.

The next person is cold.


----------



## jazz lady

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is cold.



False.  I stay hot all the time.  

The next person is not doing any work right now.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I stay hot all the time.
> 
> The next person is not doing any work right now.


False. I am doing SOME.
The next person is staring out the window.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I am doing SOME.
> The next person is staring out the window.



False.

The next person will see a dead deer on way home.


----------



## Tri

True - Most likely



The next person plays on the internet at work more than they do actual work


----------



## kwillia

I sure wish whoever just left that karma comment would of signed it...


----------



## jazz lady

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will see a dead deer on way home.



False.  I am home but I'm sure I'll see some live ones shortly as they usually start coming out around dusk.

The next person is wondering what DoWhat is up to right now.


----------



## kwillia

Tri said:
			
		

> True - Most likely
> 
> 
> 
> The next person plays on the internet at work more than they do actual work


False. I get tons of praise and letters of recognition on a regular basis because of all the things I get accomplished.

The next person has no ability to multi-task.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. I get tons of praise and letters of recognition on a regular basis because of all the things I get accomplished.
> 
> The next person has no ability to multi-task.


False. I am great it. I do it all day.
The next person is bitter.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I am great it. I do it all day.
> The next person is bitter.



False.  I've been told I'm actually quite sweet.  

The next person just coughed.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I've been told I'm actually quite sweet.
> 
> The next person just coughed.


False.

The next person lied to Jazz and told her she was sweet.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I've been told I'm actually quite sweet.
> 
> The next person just coughed.


True. 
The next person just sniffled.


----------



## TWLs wife

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I've been told I'm actually quite sweet.
> 
> The next person just coughed.


True

The next person will be leaving work soon.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person just sniffled.



True.  And then I sneezed.  

The next person is ignoring kwillia like I am.


----------



## Tri

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will be leaving work soon.


 False


The next person lives in mechanicsville


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. And then I sneezed.
> 
> The next person is ignoring kwillia like I am.


False, how could you possibly iggie Kwillia 

The next person is going to buy flowers for that someone special


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, how could you possibly iggie Kwillia
> 
> The next person is going to buy flowers for that someone special


True. I send myself flowers all the time... I learned it from dems...

The next person will tell Jazz I was just kidding...... for me since she has me on iggie.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. I send myself flowers all the time... I learned it from dems...







> The next person will tell Jazz I was just kidding...... for me since she has me on iggie.



False, but K_Jo just PM'd me with the news.  What a gal!  

The next person needs to get money from the bank.


----------



## otter

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  And then I sneezed.
> 
> The next person is ignoring kwillia like I am.



False

The next 20 people are ignoring Jazz like I am.


----------



## jazz lady

otter said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next 20 people are ignoring Jazz like I am.


----------



## Schizo

otter said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next 20 people are ignoring Jazz like I am.



True.  

The next person likes pizza.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person likes pizza.


True....

The next person listens to country music....


----------



## mainman

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person listens to country music....


 True

 The next person is a skins fan.


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a skins fan.



False

The next person thinks football is lame


----------



## K_Jo

mainman said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a skins fan.


True.

The next person loves the Steelers even more!


----------



## mainman

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks football is lame


 False 

 The next person thinks you are lame.


----------



## Jameo

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks you are lame.



Way false, I'm the bestest ever 

The next person think Jimmy Johnson is gonna win the race sunday


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> Way false, I'm the bestest ever
> 
> The next person think Jimmy Johnson is gonna win the race sunday


I have no idea



The next person likes big butts.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> The next person likes big butts.


and I can not lie, true 

The next person is homophobic


----------



## camily

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> and I can not lie, true
> 
> The next person is homophobic


False
The next person is having chilli for dinner.


----------



## Tri

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is having chilli for dinner.


 False



The next person is drives a pick up truck


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Tri said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is drives a pick up truck


 
False, I am not a pick-up truck nor do I drive one...


The next person will cry once this weekend.....


----------



## camily

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False, I am not a pick-up truck nor do I drive one...
> 
> 
> The next person will cry once this weekend.....


  
True
The next person is having the family over for the Holidays.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is having the family over for the Holidays.


I hope not!  False!

The next person's mom is cleaning her living room right now.


----------



## jaie

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I hope not!  False!
> 
> The next person's mom is cleaning her living room right now.


False.

The next person wishes they were out drinking.


----------



## TWLs wife

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes they were out drinking.


True & False

The next person has a headache.

Fixed.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person wishes they were out drinking.



False, I don't drink. :shrug:


The next person wishes they were sleeping.


----------



## Nickel

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True & False
> 
> The next person has a headack.


 False

The next person has a headache


----------



## jaie

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I don't drink. :shrug:
> 
> 
> The next person wishes they were sleeping.


False. I took a nap earlier today.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## TWLs wife

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a headache



Thank you Nickel.


----------



## jaie

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a headache


True. A big one.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person is hungry.




False, I had tuna helper. 


The next person is watching TV


----------



## jaie

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I had tuna helper.
> 
> 
> The next person is watching TV


False.

the next person is horny.


----------



## TWLs wife

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> the next person is horny.


True ( can't wait to see my hubby tonight)

The next person is on pms.


----------



## jaie

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True ( can't wait to see my hubby tonight)
> 
> The next person is on pms.


FALSE!. 

The next person is talking on the phone.


----------



## rack'm

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person is talking on the phone.




False....getting ready to grab a shower and go to bed. 


The next person is thirsty


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> FALSE!.
> 
> The next person is talking on the phone.


False.


The next person is on dial-up.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is on dial-up.


False.

The next person gets veeery talkative when she's had a 2nd drink she didn't even realize she had...


----------



## otter

answer yourself, Kwillia


----------



## Kain99

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person gets veeery talkative when she's had a 2nd drink she didn't even realize she had...


True and    ....  

The next person envisions everyone posting naked.


----------



## kwillia

Kain99 said:
			
		

> True and    ....
> 
> The next person envisions everyone posting naked.


Otter wasn't typing with his fingers, huh...


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Otter wasn't typing with his fingers, huh...



Damn, Kwillia, you just scared Kain away, she's not responding to my PMers now....


----------



## Kain99

kwillia said:
			
		

> Otter wasn't typing with his fingers, huh...


Nope!


----------



## Kain99

otter said:
			
		

> Damn, Kwillia, you just scared Kain away, she's not responding to my PMers now....


Wassamata? I didn't tell them about the penicular cast baby!


----------



## otter

Kain99 said:
			
		

>



Neber mind, she just did


----------



## Kain99

otter said:
			
		

> Neber mind, she just did


Nice Cover...


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> Neber mind, she just did


----------



## camily

Kain99 said:
			
		

> True and    ....
> 
> The next person envisions everyone posting naked.


False   
The next person is wearing jeans today.


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is wearing jeans today.


True

The next person has sick child at home.


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has sick child at home.


False.  The kitties are very healthy.

The next person is still lying in bed.


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.  The kitties are very healthy.
> 
> The next person is still lying in bed.


False

The next person is off on Thanksgiving week.


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is off on Thanksgiving week.


False.


The next person is making Pineapple Macaroons


----------



## TWLs wife

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is making Pineapple Macaroons


False ( Cmc can you post that recipe up.  It sounds good.)

The next person is cleaning up the house for guests.


----------



## camily

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False ( Cmc can you post that recipe up.  It sounds good.)
> 
> The next person is cleaning up the house for guests.


False
The next person is trying to find something to do tonight. :shrug:


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is trying to find something to do tonight. :shrug:


False

The next person is bored right now.


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is bored right now.


False!

The next person just lied to Maroon about meeting for coffee at 2:00.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person just lied to Maroon about meeting for coffee at 2:00.


 False

The next person just bought lots of hair care products.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just bought lots of hair care products.


False, but I need to buy some color, just can't decide which color I want this time!
The next person is clinically insane.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I need to buy some color, just can't decide which color I want this time!
> The next person is clinically insane.


True.

The next person thinks Mrs. Jones is my MPD.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person thinks Mrs. Jones is my MPD.


 False

The next person thinks I am Mainman's MPD


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person thinks Mrs. Jones is my MPD.


Trualse  :shrug: 
The next person read my thread about "Mars Madness" in the "Life in Southern Maryland" section and has some input.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> Trualse :shrug:
> The next person read my thread about "Mars Madness" in the "Life in Southern Maryland" section and has some input.


False, although I agree it would be pretty cool


The next person was born with an extra digit.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False, although I agree it would be pretty cool
> 
> 
> The next person was born with an extra digit.


  False
The next person still has one.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person still has one.


False


The next person has a unibrow.


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person has a unibrow.


  False.


The next person is hungry.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is hungry.


False, just ate.
The next person is going to preplan their funeral. http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=61788&page=1&pp=15


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> False, just ate.
> The next person is going to preplan their funeral. http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=61788&page=1&pp=15


 False!

The next person has a big brian.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person has a big brian.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person has a big brian.


FALSE!!!  
The next person thinks we need to get a life other than the forums on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.


----------



## morganj614

camily said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!
> The next person thinks we need to get a life other than the forums on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.



True. Does that include wine?

The next person raked/blew leaves today.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!
> The next person think we need to get a life other than the forums on a beautiful Saturday afternoon.


False!  Don't leave me all alone -- I really have nothing else to do!

The next person wants to come over and massage my neck and maybe bring me a sammich, too!


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!  Don't leave me all alone -- I really have nothing else to do!
> 
> The next person wants to come over and massage my neck and maybe bring me a sammich, too!


I thought you had a birthday party and a coffee date?


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> I thought you had a birthday party and a coffee date?


No.  I was the one who went.


----------



## camily

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> No.  I was the one who went.


How was it?


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> I thought you had a birthday party and a coffee date?


Sometimes I tell lies to get attention.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Sometimes I tell lies to get attention.


----------



## camily

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Sometimes I tell lies to get attention.


I would NEVER do that!


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> How was it?


It was nice.  Even with my baby girl there. she was good.


----------



## camily

Ok, back to the game. 
The next person is going to go out for dinner.


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!  Don't leave me all alone -- I really have nothing else to do!
> 
> The next person wants to come over and massage my neck and maybe bring me a sammich, too!



False
The next person wishs they went on the coffee shop forum meeting.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wishs they went on the coffee shop forum meeting.


False, last time I was on a coffee shop, I pushed K_Jo off the roof

Next will claim to be my niece


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False, last time I was on a coffee shop, I pushed K_Jo off the roof


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False, last time I was on a coffee shop, I pushed K_Jo off the roof
> 
> Next will claim to be my niece


 True.  Uncle Mikey, are you coming to Stoney's tonight? 

The next person is watching Son in Law


----------



## BuddyLee

Nickel said:
			
		

> True. Uncle Mikey, are you coming to Stoney's tonight?
> 
> The next person is watching Son in Law


Falsity!

The next person is a HUGE Redskins fan.


----------



## Nickel

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Falsity!
> 
> The next person is a HUGE Redskins fan.


 False

The next person is a Manning Brothers fan.


----------



## BuddyLee

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a Manning Brothers fan.


False. Boo hiss! Although I do like a few of Payton's commercials.

The next person has had sexual activity in their place of employment.


----------



## camily

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False. Boo hiss! Although I do like a few of Payton's commercials.
> 
> The next person has had sexual activity in their place of employment.


True
The next person has had sex in their partners place of empoyment. (true   )


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has had sex in their partners place of empoyment. (true   )


False

The next person is having a smoke break.


----------



## Nickel

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having a smoke break.


 False. I value my life.

The next person ate breakfast this morning.


----------



## camily

Nickel said:
			
		

> False. I value my life.
> 
> The next person ate breakfast this morning.


false
the next person is watching VH1.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is watching VH1.


False.


The next person is watching Good Eats.


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is watching Good Eats.


False.  I'm helping the FBI solve the largest bank heist in US history!

The next person thinks Riverbunny is my new MPD.  :rr:


----------



## Nickel

True

The next person is on prescription medication.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is on prescription medication.




True.  But not _that _ much!  :

The next person's husband better get home soon because she's hungry and cranky!


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.  But not _that _ much!  :
> 
> The next person's husband better get home soon because she's hungry and cranky!


 True.  Except he hasn't left to get the pizza yet.

The next person is wearing footy pajamas.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> True.  Except he hasn't left to get the pizza yet.
> 
> The next person is wearing footy pajamas.


False.

The next person needs help shaving her legs before she turns into Sasquatch.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs help shaving her legs before she turns into Sasquatch.


False.

The person I just quoted should tie her leg hairs with bows to surprise her husband.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The person I just quoted should tie her leg hairs with bows to surprise her husband.


  Maybe Chasey_Lane would let me borrow a kooter bow. :shrug:


----------



## CMC122

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Maybe Chasey_Lane would let me borrow a kooter bow. :shrug:


True



The next person would like brillo to clean their eyes.


----------



## morganj614

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person would like brillo to clean their eyes.



True, for more than one scenario.

The next person likes scrapple.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, for more than one scenario.
> 
> The next person likes scrapple.


True

next is going fishin tomorrow


----------



## harleygirl

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True
> 
> next is going fishin tomorrow



False......I am going target shooting!!
The next person will eat way too much this thursday


----------



## Mikeinsmd

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False......I am going target shooting!!
> The next person will eat way too much this thursday


True

Next person is going skydiving tomorrow


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person is going skydiving tomorrow


False, going to New Jersey.

The next person is going clubbing tonight...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, going to New Jersey.
> 
> The next person is going clubbing tonight...


False
The next person is very tired.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is very tired.



False

The next person is having a snack.


----------



## camily

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having a snack.


False, but thinking about it.
The next person's bedroom has been taken over by her kids watching a movie.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> False, but thinking about it.
> The next person's bedroom has been taken over by her kids watching a movie.



False, but the living room has.

The next person is getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## camily

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but the living room has.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go to bed.


False, still thinking about that snack.
The next person is freezing!


----------



## LooseTooth

camily said:
			
		

> False, still thinking about that snack.
> The next person is freezing!



False - I just got back with some more kerosene.

The next person flogs dead horses.


----------



## camily

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> False - I just got back with some more kerosene.
> 
> The next person flogs dead horses.


OMG!!TRUE!!!  
The next person needs a serious massage.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> OMG!!TRUE!!!
> The next person needs a serious massage.



True

The next person is watching tv.


----------



## LooseTooth

True

The next person has an MPD


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has an MPD



False

The next person is a total whack job.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a total whack job.


False (in denial)

The next person loves winter...


----------



## camily

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a total whack job.


Thank God Mikeinsmd didn't read that one. 
:hisfaultthethreadwaspulled:


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False (in denial)
> 
> The next person loves winter...


True, but only because I can stay home for days and drink coffee and wear my jammies.  
The next person likes to do that too.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> True, but only because I can stay home for days and drink coffee and wear my jammies.
> The next person likes to do that too.



True, I do that all the time except instead of coffee it's diet coke

The next person likes to jog.


----------



## camily

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, I do that all the time except instead of coffee it's diet coke
> 
> The next person likes to jog.


True, jog to the fridge and back.  
The next person has cold tootsies.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> True, jog to the fridge and back.
> The next person has cold tootsies.


True, just a lil chilly.

The next person is watching the news now...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, just a lil chilly.
> 
> The next person is watching the news now...


True, now that you mention it. 
The next person wants to get a new pet.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> True, now that you mention it.
> The next person wants to get a new pet.


True, but I don't have the time for anymore right now.

The next person is going to sleep late tomorrow...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, but I don't have the time for anymore right now.
> 
> The next person is going to sleep late tomorrow...


False, I have nursery at church.  Going to bed now.
The next person is surprised I go to church.


----------



## LooseTooth

camily said:
			
		

> False, I have nursery at church.  Going to bed now.
> The next person is surprised I go to church.



True - Shocked!

The next person is reading a good book.


----------



## K_Jo

camily said:
			
		

> False, I have nursery at church.  Going to bed now.
> The next person is surprised I go to church.


False!  You need the brownie points. 


The next person is going to watch SNL, even though that pesky Eva Longoria is hosting.


----------



## StarCat

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False! You need the brownie points.
> 
> 
> The next person is going to watch SNL, even though that pesky Eva Longoria is hosting.


False
The next person is in for a surprise...


----------



## LooseTooth

StarCat said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is in for a surprise...



true - surpised no one os reading a book

The next person is sorry for ignoring LT


----------



## meangirl

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> true - surpised no one os reading a book
> 
> The next person is sorry for ignoring LT



True...and I am always reading a good book

The next person has a plan.


----------



## K_Jo

meangirl said:
			
		

> True...and I am always reading a good book
> 
> The next person has a plan.


True.  Planning how to knock the snore out of C_Jo without leaving marks. 

The next person sleeps with a snorer.


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True. Planning how to kock the snore out of C_Jo without leaving marks.
> 
> The next person sleeps with a snorer.


False. I hate snorers. I've thrown shoes at my brother in the past.

The next person likes Shirley Temple's.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False. I hate snorers. I've thrown shoes at my brother in the past.
> 
> The next person likes Shirley Temple's.


False.  Nor do I care for Shirley Temple.

The next person has never seen The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False. Nor do I care for Shirley Temple.
> 
> The next person has never seen The Wizard of Oz.


False.

The next person is a math whiz...


----------



## LooseTooth

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a math whiz...



True

The next person is a night owl.


----------



## Schizo

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a night owl.



hoot hoot

The next person is laughing


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Schizo said:
			
		

> hoot hoot
> 
> The next person is laughing


False, but I was a minute ago.

The next person is older than 40...


----------



## Schizo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, but I was a minute ago.
> 
> The next person is older than 40...



False.

The next person is a rocket scientist.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a rocket scientist.


False, far from it.

The next person has to work on Monday...


----------



## Schizo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, far from it.
> 
> The next person has to work on Monday...



True.

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is sleepy.


True, but my friend won't lemme get off the phone.

The next person was drinking tonight...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, but my friend won't lemme get off the phone.
> 
> The next person was drinking tonight...


False.


The next person is making bacon and pancakes to put their blueberry syrup on


----------



## Jameo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is making bacon and pancakes to put their blueberry syrup on



False, but that sounds sssooo gooodd! 

The next person wants to go back to sleep


----------



## crabcake

Jameo said:
			
		

> False, but that sounds sssooo gooodd!
> 
> The next person wants to go back to sleep


 False, I'm a morning person! 

 The next person is gonna watch the last race of the season today.


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> False, but that sounds sssooo gooodd!
> 
> The next person wants to go back to sleep


False.


The next person is so excited about Turkey Day!


----------



## harleygirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is so excited about Turkey Day!



True!!

The next person also only has a 2 day work week coming up


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is so excited about Turkey Day!


True! 
The next person has a great appetizer recipe they want to share with me!


----------



## Kyle

camily said:
			
		

> True!
> The next person has a great appetizer recipe they want to share with me!


True - Sauerkraut Borsht w/Okra   (I'll PM it to ya)


The next person can belch at 160db.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> True!
> The next person has a great appetizer recipe they want to share with me!


True~ No Bean Chili + Velveta Cheese + Tortilla Chips. Great dip!
The next person wonders why God does the things he does.


----------



## Sharon

camily said:
			
		

> The next person has a great appetizer recipe they want to share with me!


Roadkill Squirrel Squares

1. Find a flattened Roadkill squirrel and pick out all the little hairs. Take it to the country kitchen and cut it into one inch squares.

2. Marinate squirrel overnight in a bowl of some homemade booze. Then dice some veggies mix with squirrel and fry `em in a skillet.

3. Take the homemade booze left in your bowl and tip it up, and kill it.

4. Cook your diced veggies and your squirrel until they smell real nice.

5. Serve `em with some collard greens upon a pile of cooked white rice.


----------



## camily

Sharon said:
			
		

> Roadkill Squirrel Squares
> 
> 1. Find a flattened Roadkill squirrel and pick out all the little hairs. Take it to the country kitchen and cut it into one inch squares.
> 
> 2. Marinate squirrel overnight in a bowl of some homemade booze. Then dice some veggies mix with squirrel and fry `em in a skillet.
> 
> 3. Take the homemade booze left in your bowl and tip it up, and kill it.
> 
> 4. Cook your diced veggies and your squirrel until they smell real nice.
> 
> 5. Serve `em with some collard greens upon a pile of cooked white rice.


We had that last year.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Sharon said:
			
		

> Roadkill Squirrel Squares
> 
> 1. Find a flattened Roadkill squirrel and pick out all the little hairs. Take it to the country kitchen and cut it into one inch squares.
> 
> 2. Marinate squirrel overnight in a bowl of some homemade booze. Then dice some veggies mix with squirrel and fry `em in a skillet.
> 
> 3. Take the homemade booze left in your bowl and tip it up, and kill it.
> 
> 4. Cook your diced veggies and your squirrel until they smell real nice.
> 
> 5. Serve `em with some collard greens upon a pile of cooked white rice.


  no thanks..


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True~ No Bean Chili + Velveta Cheese + Tortilla Chips. Great dip!
> The next person wonders why God does the things he does.


That sounds good!
True, but I have faith He knows what He is doing, even if I don't.
The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## harleygirl

camily said:
			
		

> True!
> The next person has a great appetizer recipe they want to share with me!


Mix cream cheese, ham and whatever else you want to use, I like spring onion, spread it on a tortilla, roll tightly, refrigerate a little while, take it out and slice, it looks like pinwheels!!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> That sounds good!
> True, but I have faith He knows what He is doing, even if I don't.
> The next person is drinking coffee.


False

The next person is going out of town on thanksgiving


----------



## sockgirl77

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going out of town on thanksgiving


True. If Dentsville counts. It is out of my town. 
The next person hasn't started Xmas shopping yet.


----------



## StarCat

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. If Dentsville counts. It is out of my town.
> The next person hasn't started Xmas shopping yet.


True
The next person only uses the computer at work...


----------



## sockgirl77

StarCat said:
			
		

> True
> The next person only uses the computer at work...


True for the most part. I'm at my parents now. 
The next person is pregnant


----------



## harleygirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True for the most part. I'm at my parents now.
> The next person is pregnant


  False!! I would be sucking on the end of a gun if that was true!!
The next person wishes they had a houseful of kids


----------



## sockgirl77

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False!! I would be sucking on the end of a gun if that was true!!
> The next person wishes they had a houseful of kids


False.
The next person is married.


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is married.



True

The next person has a cat.


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a cat.


False. My son is allergic.
The next person has a snake.


----------



## StarCat

False!
The next person doesnt like lapdogs...


----------



## meangirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> False!
> The next person doesnt like lapdogs...



False

The next person is listening to the top 40 countdown.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is listening to the top 40 countdown.


False

The next person spends an hour or more doing their hair each morning...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person spends an hour or more doing their hair each morning...


False




The next person wants to come hang my Christmas lights.


----------



## Kyle

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person wants to come hang my Christmas lights.


False  <img src="http://mywebpages.comcast.net/princeton62/lights.gif"/>

The next person will eat Santas Cookies Christmas Eve!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

False...I don't steal



The next person will speed to work tomorrow morning...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False...I don't steal
> 
> 
> 
> The next person will speed to work tomorrow morning...


False.


The next person has been out enjoying the beautiful weather today.


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has been out enjoying the beautiful weather today.


False. 

The next person will be going outside soon to grill some Super Delicious Extra Fast #20 Home Depot Weber Burgers!


----------



## MysticalMom

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be going outside soon to grill some Super Delicious Extra Fast #20 Home Depot Weber Burgers!



False.

The Next person is considering selling their children on ebay.


----------



## jaie

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The Next person is considering selling their children on ebay.


True. 

The next person wants to buy mine.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants to bye mine.


False  It's "buy"

The next person knows Tony will become 2005 champion today!!


----------



## CMC122

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False  It's "buy"
> 
> The next person knows Tony will become 2005 champion today!!


False:shrug:



The next person is ready for a nap.


----------



## jaie

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False  It's "buy"
> 
> The next person knows Tony will become 2005 champion today!!


 :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for a nap.


True.  

The next person knows that when CMC said "False" she meant "True" because Tony WILL BE the Champion!


----------



## CMC122

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person knows that when CMC said "False" she meant "True" because Tony WILL BE the Champion!


True 




The next person knows absolutely nothing about Nascar just like me.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person knows that when CMC said "False" she meant "True" because Tony WILL BE the Champion!


True because I know CMC knows these things!! 

Next will be coming to try my  bean soup!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> The next person knows absolutely nothing about Nascar just like me.


False

The next knows that CMC is


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True because I know CMC knows these things!!
> 
> Next will be coming to try my  bean soup!!


False, just ate a huge pre-thanksgiving dinner.
The next person wants the Redskins to win.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> False, just ate a huge pre-thanksgiving dinner.
> The next person wants the Redskins to win.


False..not really into football.

The next person has a bad habit of biting their nails...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

camily said:
			
		

> False, just ate a huge pre-thanksgiving dinner.
> The next person wants the Redskins to win.


True but the next person knows they'll blow it like they did last week.


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..not really into football.
> 
> The next person has a bad habit of biting their nails...


Oh my God False! My husband has a thing for nails.  
The next person didn't get enough sleep last night.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> Oh my God False! My husband has a thing for nails.
> The next person didn't get enough sleep last night.



True

The next person likes mountain dew code red.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes mountain dew code red.


False.


The next person could go for a Jack and Coke right now.


----------



## MysticalMom

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person could go for a Jack and Coke right now.



False :givemeabeer:

The next person drank TOO many Jack and Cokes last night.


----------



## CMC122

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False :givemeabeer:
> 
> The next person drank TOO many Jack and Cokes last night.


False.



The next person has laundry going on.


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has laundry going on.


False, but I need to.

The next person is about to take a shower so she's squeaky clean for Tony!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False, but I need to.
> 
> The next person is about to take a shower WITH MIKEY so she's squeaky clean for Tony!


:fixed:
True

Next is wishing it were summer again


----------



## LooseTooth

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> True
> 
> Next is wishing it were summer again



True.

Next is going to avoid Christmas shopping untill the very last minute.


----------



## kwillia

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> :fixed:
> True
> 
> Next is wishing it were summer again


False! I loooove the fall!

The next person is rocking to music as they clean, freakin' the children out and making the dogs howl...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> Next is going to avoid Christmas shopping untill the very last minute.


TRUE!!!! (as always)   

next will go snow skiing this winter


----------



## LooseTooth

True, if all works out.

The next person is still fishing this time of year.


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!! (as always)
> 
> next will go snow skiing this winter


 False. I'm not designed for skiing.

The next person wants to go to sleep.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Nickel said:
			
		

> False. I'm not designed for skiing.
> 
> The next person wants to go to sleep.


False..I'm soooo awake right now...

The next person has red hair and green eyes...


----------



## Nickel

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..I'm soooo awake right now...
> 
> The next person has red hair and green eyes...


 False

The next person has green hair and red eyes


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has green hair and red eyes


lol false

The next person loves the color pink...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> lol false
> 
> The next person loves the color pink...



True.

The next person is scared of the dark.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is scared of the dark.


False, just scared of evil people who hide in the dark.

The next person loves to read...


----------



## Nickel

True

The next person is an artist


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is an artist


True

The next person has read the Bible from beginning to end.


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has read the Bible from beginning to end.


False
The next person has a soar throat.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has a soar throat.


False

The next person has a clean car on the inside and out...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a clean car on the inside and out...


False.



The next person needs a haircut.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person needs a haircut.


False.

The next person has been outside of the U.S...


----------



## Nickel

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has been outside of the U.S...


 True

The next person has gray hair


----------



## LooseTooth

LooseTooth said:
			
		

> True, if all works out.
> 
> The next person is still fishing this time of year.



Tru.

The next person knows how to play this game.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has gray hair


False

Next is eating Tostitos Scoops


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next is eating Tostitos Scoops


 False

The next person wishes they were eating Tostitos Scoops, but their beloved used all the remaining salsa to make salsa con queso with American cheese.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wishes they were eating Tostitos Scoops, but their beloved used all the remaining salsa to make salsa con queso with American cheese.


 
True,  I'll share....

Next is not going to watch the race today


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True,  I'll share....
> 
> Next is not going to watch the race today


 Definitely True

The next person hopes they can stay awake long enough to start the Law and Order SVU marathon at 7, and additionally, hopes they don't stay up too late watching it.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> Definitely True
> 
> The next person hopes they can stay awake long enough to start the Law and Order SVU marathon at 7, and additionally, hopes they don't stay up too late watching it.


False

Next is gonna go to Nickels house & make her watch the race


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next is gonna go to Nickels house & make her watch the race


 False.  I don't see the point of me leaving and then coming back.

The next person has a turkey made out of a pumpkin sitting on their dining room table.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Nickel said:
			
		

> False. I don't see the point of me leaving and then coming back.
> 
> The next person has a turkey made out of a pumpkin sitting on their dining room table.


False

The next person is addicted to caffeine...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is addicted to caffeine...


False.


The next person would like some fried oysters for dinner.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person would like some fried oysters for dinner.


 but false.  I am stuffed.

Next is allergic to peanuts


----------



## Nickel

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> but false.  I am stuffed.
> 
> Next is allergic to peanuts


 False. Pistachios 

Next is allergic to work


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Nickel said:
			
		

> False. Pistachios
> 
> Next is allergic to work


False although I wish I were rich.

Next likes white chocolate


----------



## CMC122

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False although I wish I were rich.
> 
> Next likes white chocolate


False.


The next likes whipped cream on their hot chocolate.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next likes whipped cream on their hot chocolate.


True.

The next likes Irish Creme Liquor in their coffee.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next likes Irish Creme Liquor in their coffee.


True. 

The next person finally decided to drink  that bottle of wine she's been thinking about drinking for a couple months and she can't get it open!


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next likes Irish Creme Liquor in their coffee.


True.


The next person wants a slice of pecan pie with that coffee.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person wants a slice of pecan pie with that coffee.


True

Next doesn't wanna go to work tomorrow


----------



## morganj614

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next doesn't wanna go to work tomorrow



True but it's only 3 days of work.

The next person is bringing lunch to work tomorrow


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True but it's only 3 days of work.
> 
> The next person is bringing lunch to work tomorrow


False.  

The next person still has no idea what she's doing for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoseRed

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True but it's only 3 days of work.
> 
> The next person is bringing lunch to work tomorrow


1.5 days for me.  

False, I have nothing to bring.

The next person will watch Desperate Housewives.


----------



## morganj614

RoseRed said:
			
		

> 1.5 days for me.
> 
> False, I have nothing to bring.
> 
> The next person will watch Desperate Housewives.



1.5 

False.

The next person needs gas.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> 1.5 days for me.
> 
> False, I have nothing to bring.
> 
> The next person will watch Desperate Housewives.


True!

The next person liked the little bottle of wine so well, her husband's opening the BIG bottle!


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person liked the little bottle of wine so well, her husband's opening the BIG bottle!



False.  I have no husband.  

The next person will read a magazine.  Or at least flip through it.


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.  I have no husband.
> 
> The next person will read a magazine.  Or at least flip through it.


True, I just did that.
The next person bought a new bra today


----------



## Mikeinsmd

camily said:
			
		

> True, I just did that.
> The next person bought a new bra today


False

Next is coming down with a cold


----------



## camily

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next is coming down with a cold


True
The next person knows that Tony Stewart can't win the title in 15th place.


----------



## CMC122

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next is coming down with a cold


False.


The next person is waiting for their husband to come home from the ER


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is waiting for their husband to come home from the ER


What happened? And why are you on the forums numbskull!


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is waiting for their husband to come home from the ER


False. 

The next person is wondering why someone's husband would chose to spend a Sunday evening in the ER.


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wondering why someone's husband would chose to spend a Sunday evening in the ER.


 False...(I'm not even gonna point out your error) 

 The next person prepared a homemade kick ass dinner...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person knows that Tony Stewart can't win the title in 15th place.


FALSE!!!  He sure can and WILL!!  

next knows CMC's hubby was bitten by a dog cuz they read the forums.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

mainman said:
			
		

> False...(I'm not even gonna point out your error)
> 
> The next person prepared a homemade kick ass dinner...


True

Next is happy as I am we are the champion!!!


----------



## CMC122

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> FALSE!!! He sure can and WILL!!
> 
> next knows CMC's hubby was bitten by a dog cuz they read the forums.




Next person is ready for some snow.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Next person is ready for some snow.


So True!
The next person hasn't had dinner yet.


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> So True!
> The next person hasn't had dinner yet.


False

The next person is getting the kids to bed.


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting the kids to bed.


True.


The next person is wearing slippers.


----------



## sweetpea

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing slippers.


False



The next person is wearing what they sleep in...


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing what they sleep in...


True.  Minus the bra.


The next person is so excited because his/her favorite racer just won the championship!


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.  Minus the bra.
> 
> 
> The next person is so excited because his/her favorite racer just won the championship!



False.  But I am boobie-bagless.

The next person is going for a cold beverage.


----------



## TWLs wife

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.  But I am boobie-bagless.
> 
> The next person is going for a cold beverage.


True

The next person is watching *The Posedion Adventure on NBC*. NOW


----------



## CMC122

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False. But I am *boobie-bagless*.
> 
> The next person is going for a cold beverage.


That is too much information


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is watching *The Posedidon Adventure on NBC*. NOW


Is that like Titantic, upside down, except it never happened?


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is watching *The Posedidon Adventure on NBC*. NOW


False.

The next person is wishing they had stopped and gotten a bottle of wine while they were out.


----------



## K_Jo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wishing they had stopped and gotten a bottle of wine while they were out.


False.  I haven't left the house in over a week.  


The next person has a headache from the wine she drank earlier.


----------



## RoseRed

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wishing they had stopped and gotten a bottle of wine while they were out.



False.

The next person never left the house today.


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is that like Titantic, upside down, except it never happened?


I'm not sure.  I've never seen the movie yet. :shrug:


----------



## TWLs wife

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person never left the house today.


True

The next person is a parent.


----------



## CMC122

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person never left the house today.


False.


The next person will be at Christmas on the Square.


----------



## RoseRed

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be at Christmas on the Square.


True.

Who will be a proud parent... again.


----------



## TWLs wife

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be at Christmas on the Square.


False


The next person wants a cold beer.


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person wants a cold beer.


False.


The next person has naturally curly hair.


----------



## MysticalMom

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has naturally curly hair.



True.

The next person is traveling for Turkey Day.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is traveling for Turkey Day.


 :worthless  :curleyhair:


----------



## K_Jo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> :worthless


----------



## Mikeinsmd

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


OUCH~!!


----------



## Wenchy

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is traveling for Turkey Day.



True.

The next person has to be at work at 6:00AM for BLACK FRIDAY.


----------



## CMC122

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has to be at work at 6:00AM for BLACK FRIDAY.


False.


The next person will be shopping on Black Friday.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be shopping on Black Friday.



False, no way no how  

The next person will shop online on Black Friday.


----------



## MysticalMom

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> :worthless  :curleyhair:



Ok here ya go.


----------



## MysticalMom

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, no way no how
> 
> The next person will shop online on Black Friday.



True.

But then I shop online almost everyday. :shopaholic:

The next person likes to eat green eggs and ham.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> But then I shop online almost everyday. :shopaholic:
> 
> The next person likes to eat green eggs and ham.


False

The next person drives a really nice car...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person drives a really nice car...


False

The next person is getting ready for bed.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready for bed.


False....I'm a late nighter

The next person is married...


----------



## Agee

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False....I'm a late nighter
> 
> The next person is married...


False

The next person has slept in a tent


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has slept in a tent



True.  With two wet dogs and a thousand mosquitoes.  

The next person had seafood for dinner.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. With two wet dogs and a thousand mosquitoes.
> 
> The next person had seafood for dinner.


True

The next person walked outside and looked at the moon.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person walked outside and looked at the moon.


  True.  I just did.  How the heck did you know that?

The next person took photographs today.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I just did. How the heck did you know that?
> 
> .


I've got a video feed from Do Whats' Porta-Potty


----------



## K_Jo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  I just did.  How the heck did you know that?
> 
> The next person took photographs today.


True!

The next person DVR'd Curb Your Enthusiasm and is about to watch it.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> I've got a video feed from Do Whats' Porta-Potty



  I just KNEW that thing was rigged.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person DVR'd Curb Your Enthusiasm and is about to watch it.



False.  Never heard of it.

The next person needs to go tip over a Porta-Potty.   lol


----------



## Agee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person DVR'd Curb Your Enthusiasm and is about to watch it.


False

The next person changes AV's like they change panties


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. Never heard of it.
> 
> The next person needs to go tip over a Porta-Potty.  lol


False.

The next person has to get up rrreeally early tomorrow...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person changes AV's like they change panties


False.

The next person has to get up rreeally early tomorrow...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has to get up rreeally early tomorrow...



True.  At least it is for me.  

The next person just heard an echo in this thread.


----------



## Agee

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has to get up rreeally early tomorrow...


True, *True*, True, True

The next person would rather stay-up


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, *True*, True, True


 


> The next person would rather stay-up


Way too true.  Too much of a night owl for my own good.

The next person is drinking a cold beverage.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Way too true.  Too much of a night owl for my own good.
> 
> The next person is drinking a cold beverage.



True

The next person is going to bed right now.


----------



## MysticalMom

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to bed right now.



Seems everyones asleep, like most normal people. 

So......

True. :sleeptight:

The next person needs to brush their teeth.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Seems everyones asleep, like most normal people.
> 
> So......
> 
> True. :sleeptight:
> 
> The next person needs to brush their teeth.


False  I brush three times a day.

The next person feel lucky to have survived the weekend.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False  I brush three times a day.
> 
> The next person feel lucky to have survived the weekend.


False, boring weekend for me. 
The next person slept horribly last night, again!!!


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, boring weekend for me.
> The next person slept horribly last night, again!!!


False, like a log.

The next person can't wait for the snow.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False, like a log.
> 
> The next person can't wait for the snow.


True.



The next person has already started preparing foods for Turkey Day


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has already started preparing foods for Turkey Day


False I can't cook

The next person loves cranberry sauce.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False I can't cook
> 
> The next person loves cranberry sauce.


Eww, false, but my loves it as long as I leave it "can shaped".
The next person thinks their coming down with a cold.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> Eww, false, but my loves it as long as I leave it "can shaped".
> The next person thinks their coming down with a cold.


False I feel great!

The next person hasn't bought their turkey yet.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False I feel great!
> 
> The next person hasn't bought their turkey yet.


False!  It's thawing in the frigidator



The next person likes to bird watch.


----------



## mainman

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False!  It's thawing in the frigidator
> 
> 
> 
> The next person likes to bird watch.


 True (I gaze whenever I get the chance)

 The next person will deep fry their bird...


----------



## CMC122

mainman said:
			
		

> True (I gaze whenever I get the chance)
> 
> The next person will deep fry their bird...


False:sad:  I really want to though.


The next person will not have Turkey for Turkey day.twitch


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False:sad:  I really want to though.
> 
> 
> The next person will not have Turkey for Turkey day.twitch



FALSE (but my dd won't )

The next person will have an apple pie for Turkey day.


----------



## camily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> FALSE (but my dd won't )
> 
> The next person will have an apple pie for Turkey day.


False, unless someone else brings it.
The next person is in charge of appetizers and corn this year! Corn


----------



## mainman

camily said:
			
		

> False, unless someone else brings it.
> The next person is in charge of appetizets and corn this year! Corn


 False, cuz I have no fricken idea what an appetizet is...

 The next person just scratched themselves...


----------



## camily

Very funny.   
:fixed:


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, unless someone else brings it.
> The next person is in charge of appetizers and corn this year! Corn


Corn

12 ears fresh corn, shucked 
4 slices thick slab bacon 
1/2 stick butter 
Freshly ground black pepper 


Remove corn from cobs by using a corn grater or knife, and mash the whole kernels a little. Slice bacon into 1-inch pieces. Cook bacon until brown in a large skillet. Remove bacon from skillet and add 1/2 stick butter to bacon grease. Over medium-high heat, pour in the corn. Fry in the grease and butter mixture. Lower the temperature and cook for 5 minutes, then put on simmer until corn is done, 10 to 15 minutes. Add black pepper, to taste. If corn seems too dry, add a little milk or water.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Corn
> 
> 12 ears fresh corn, shucked
> 4 slices thick slab bacon
> 1/2 stick butter
> Freshly ground black pepper
> 
> 
> Remove corn from cobs by using a corn grater or knife, and mash the whole kernels a little. Slice bacon into 1-inch pieces. Cook bacon until brown in a large skillet. Remove bacon from skillet and add 1/2 stick butter to bacon grease. Over medium-high heat, pour in the corn. Fry in the grease and butter mixture. Lower the temperature and cook for 5 minutes, then put on simmer until corn is done, 10 to 15 minutes. Add black pepper, to taste. If corn seems too dry, add a little milk or water.


----------



## morganj614

mainman said:
			
		

> False, cuz I have no fricken idea what an appetizet is...
> 
> The next person just scratched themselves...



False.

The next person wrapped Christmas presents this weekend.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Corn
> 
> 12 ears fresh corn, shucked
> 4 slices thick slab bacon
> 1/2 stick butter
> Freshly ground black pepper
> 
> 
> Remove corn from cobs by using a corn grater or knife, and mash the whole kernels a little. Slice bacon into 1-inch pieces. Cook bacon until brown in a large skillet. Remove bacon from skillet and add 1/2 stick butter to bacon grease. Over medium-high heat, pour in the corn. Fry in the grease and butter mixture. Lower the temperature and cook for 5 minutes, then put on simmer until corn is done, 10 to 15 minutes. Add black pepper, to taste. If corn seems too dry, add a little milk or water.


YUM!!


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wrapped Christmas presents this weekend.


False, you have to buy presents before you can wrap them.
The next person is


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, you have to buy presents before you can wrap them.
> The next person is


True!


The next person is going to vacuum out their vehicle this morning.


----------



## Jameo

camily said:
			
		

> False, you have to buy presents before you can wrap them.
> The next person is



False

the next person hates Mondays


----------



## morganj614

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> the next person hates Mondays



True/False. It depends on the Monday.


The next person scuba dives.


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True/False. It depends on the Monday.
> 
> 
> The next person scuba dives.


Hey, awesome avatar! 
False (not scubaboy)
The next person wonders where he went to.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> Hey, awesome avatar!
> False (not scubaboy)
> The next person wonders where he went to.


False.



The next person is celebrating their birthday today.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is celebrating their birthday today.


True! 

The next person likes Altoids, the curiously stong mint.


----------



## morganj614

kwillia said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person likes Altoids, the curiously stong mint.



True, I love the ginger, black licorice and cinnamon.

The next person wears holiday sweaters.


----------



## rack'm

kwillia said:
			
		

> The next person likes Altoids, the curiously stong mint.




True....


The next person wants a TON of snow this year...


----------



## MysticalMom

rack'm said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> 
> The next person wants a TON of snow this year...



Completely and totally false. Hate snow.

The next person wants eggs for breakfast.


----------



## rack'm

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> The next person wants eggs for breakfast.




True, I had eggs for breakfast...


The next person is ready to go back to sleep.


----------



## Tri

rack'm said:
			
		

> True, I had eggs for breakfast...
> 
> 
> The next person is ready to go back to sleep.


 False, caffiene is a miracle drug



The next person wishes it was Wednesday


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> True, I had eggs for breakfast...
> 
> 
> The next person is ready to go back to sleep.


True, wait, was that sleep or bed?
The next person thinks their baby just pooped.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> True, wait, was that sleep or bed?
> The next person thinks their baby just pooped.


True. Daycare gets to deal with it today. 
The next person filled their car up with gas this morning.


----------



## baswm

True.  Stopped by Wawa's this morning on the way in.

The next person has a classic muscle car.


----------



## sunflower

baswm said:
			
		

> True. Stopped by Wawa's this morning on the way in.
> 
> The next person has a classic muscle car.


False.. But I want one

The next person has never owned a new car.


----------



## MysticalMom

sunflower said:
			
		

> False.. But I want one
> 
> The next person has never owned a new car.



False. 

The next person can't believe they are still playing this game.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't believe they are still playing this game.


False. It's gonna be a slow week at work.
The next person is in love.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. It's gonna be a slow week at work.
> The next person is in love.


False.

The next person is looking for love.


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person is looking for love.


False. Love stinks.
The next person is allergic to pollen.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Love stinks.
> The next person is allergic to pollen.



True.

The next person is eating a peanut butter sammich.


----------



## CMC122

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is eating a peanut butter sammich.


False.



The next person has cold ears.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person has cold ears.


True.
The next person has long hair.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has long hair.


False.

The next person has short hair..


----------



## mainman

sunflower said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has short hair..


 True..

 The next person dislikes raisens...


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> The next person dislikes raisens...


True. 
The next person hates chocolate.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person hates chocolate.


False.

The next person pees in the snow.


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person pees in the snow.


False. 
The next person eats snow.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person eats snow.


False.



The next person does catch snowflakes on their tongue though.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person does catch snowflakes on their tongue though.


 
True....that is almost a safe bet it hasn't been peed in, lol

The next person hates snow


----------



## mainman

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True....that is almost a safe bet it hasn't been peed in, lol


Right, it has just traveled through our oh so clean air...


----------



## meangirl

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True....that is almost a safe bet it hasn't been peed in, lol
> 
> The next person hates snow



False, if it's gotta be cold I want lots of snow. 

The next person is going shopping today.


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, if it's gotta be cold I want lots of snow.
> 
> The next person is going shopping today.


False. 
The next person has most of their Xmas shopping done.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has most of their Xmas shopping done.


False



The next person is gonna have Clam Chowda for lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person is gonna have Clam Chowda for lunch.


False. 
The next person is gonna have Chinese for lunch.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is gonna have Chinese for lunch.



False.

The next person is debating on whether to have lunch or not.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is debating on whether to have lunch or not.


False. I'm starving.
The next person is drinking a soda.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm starving.
> The next person is drinking a soda.


False coffee all day long.

The next person was out in the rain.


----------



## mainman

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm starving.
> The next person is drinking a soda.


 False (water)
 The next person likes macadamia nuts...


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> False (water)
> The next person likes macadamia nuts...


False. This person LOVES macadamia nuts.
The next person likes cucumbers.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. This person LOVES macadamia nuts.
> The next person likes cucumbers.


True......but I don't like to eat them.     JK
The next person was thinking the same thing.


----------



## rack'm

The next person dips their fries in tater sauce......


----------



## Midnightrider

rack'm said:
			
		

> The next person dips their fries in tater sauce......


true

the next person has had fried pickles


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> The next person dips their fries in tater sauce......


Sometimes.



Now the next person wants Fish N Chips.


----------



## camily

What, you people are just going to let that cucumber remark go? I am so dissapointed.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True......but I don't like to eat them.     JK
> The next person was thinking the same thing.


True

The next person wants a cucumber now.


----------



## camily

You want to hear something funny, if I need a cucumber for a dish, I won't buy just one, I always buy a few and pick up other items because I don't want to be standing there with a cucumber, all alone. Just me and my cucumber. Do I have issues?


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> You want to hear something funny, if I need a cucumber for a dish, I won't buy just one, I always buy a few and pick up other items because I don't want to be standing there with a cucumber, all alone. Just me and my cucumber. Do I have issues?


You should just get one that takes batteries and it will never go bad.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> The next person wants a cucumber now.


False. Cucumbers can get you in trouble.
The next person wants to scream.


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Now the next person wants Fish N Chips.




TRUE, I had some this weekend too. 


The next person cracked up at Camily and her cucumber story.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> You should just get one that takes batteries and it will never go bad.


:beentothebookstorethanks:


----------



## morganj614

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person has had fried pickles



I LOVE fried pickles. True true true!

The next person needs a massage.


----------



## sockgirl77

morganj614 said:
			
		

> The next person needs a massage.


True. Paging BL, Paging BL. 
The next person loves fried Oreos.


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I LOVE fried pickles. True true true!
> 
> The next person needs a massage.


True


The next person is watching Ellen.
Hey, how do you fry a pickle? Never heard of it.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is watching Ellen.
> Hey, how do you fry a pickle? Never heard of it.


True

The next person is at work right now...


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is watching Ellen.
> Hey, how do you fry a pickle? Never heard of it.


FRIED PICKLES 
Recipe Courtesy of Emeril Lagasse 

12 dill pickle spears 
Essence, recipe follows 
3 cups flour 
2 egg yolks 
3/4 to 1 cup beer 
Pinch of baking powder 
Salt and pepper 
Oil for frying 

Preheat the fryer. Season the pickles with Essence. Season 1 cup of flour with Essence. In a mixing bowl, whisk the yolks and 3/4 cup of the beer. Season the mixture with salt and pepper. Whisk in enough flour to form a batter. If the batter is too thick add the remaining beer to thin the batter. Dredge the spears in the seasoned flour. Dip the spears in the batter, letting the excess drip off and coating the spears completely. Gently lay the spears in the hot oil and fry until golden brown, about 3 to 4 minutes. Remove the spears from the oil and drain on a paper-lined plate. Season the spears with Essence. Serve the spears with ketchup 

Emeril's ESSENCE Creole Seasoning (also referred to as Bayou Blast): 

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons salt 
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon onion powder 
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon dried oregano 
1 tablespoon dried thyme 

Combine all ingredients thoroughly. 

Yield: 2/3 cup 

Yield: 4 servings 
Prep Time: 12 minutes
Cooking Time: 5 minutes
__________________________________
False. No T.V. at work.
The next person will use this recipe.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

False, not into pickles

The next person is happy right now...


----------



## sockgirl77

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, not into pickles
> 
> The next person is happy right now...


True. Life could be worse!
The next person hates rain.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Life could be worse!
> The next person hates rain.



False.  I love rain, especially warm showers in the summer with thunder and lightning.  :shiver:

The next person has already eaten lunch.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I love rain, especially warm showers in the summer with thunder and lightning. :shiver:
> 
> The next person has already eaten lunch.


True.


The next person has freckles.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has freckles.


False. 
The next person has green eyes.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has green eyes.


False.  They're a very deep brown.

The next person still likes to play board games.


----------



## rack'm

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  They're a very deep brown. *full of it*
> 
> The next person still likes to play board games.




True.

The next person had a liquid lunch


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person had a liquid lunch


True, but coffee.
The next person is already planning dinner.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> True, but coffee.
> The next person is already planning dinner.


False. I'm to sick to care about food. 

The next person needs a hair cut.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> False. I'm to sick to care about food.
> 
> The next person needs a hair cut.


False.



The next person messed up when they waxed their left eyebrow and now only has half a brow.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person messed up when they waxed their left eyebrow and now only has half a brow.


 False. 

The next person needs THIS website. :


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs THIS website. :


False, I wonder why they don't have pictures on that web site? lol I bet they look like catterpillars.  
The next person is going to take a nap.


----------



## jaie

camily said:
			
		

> False, I wonder why they don't have pictures on that web site? lol I bet they look like catterpillars.
> The next person is going to take a nap.


True. 

The next person whats to join me.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

camily said:
			
		

> False, I wonder why they don't have pictures on that web site? lol I bet they look like catterpillars.
> The next person is going to take a nap.


False.

The next person will be at Starbucks tomorrow at 11:45 am


----------



## kwillia

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be at Starbucks tomorrow at 11:45 am


False. The coffee forum meet was this past weekend... you missed it. 

The next person thinks K_Jo is Mrs. Jones.


----------



## Schizo

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. The coffee forum meet was this past weekend... you missed it.
> 
> The next person thinks K_Jo is Mrs. Jones.



True 

The next person drives a BMW Z4.


----------



## gumbo

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. The coffee forum meet was this past weekend... you missed it.
> 
> The next person thinks K_Jo is Mrs. Jones.


False...Mrs Jones don't walk up & down Great Mills Rd.  


The next person has a butt itch.


----------



## MJ

gumbo said:
			
		

> False...Mrs Jones don't walk up & down Great Mills Rd.
> 
> 
> The next person has a butt itch.


False 

The next person just hit herself in the face with her own phone receiver.


----------



## meangirl

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just hit herself in the face with her own phone receiver.



False, but I wanted to hit someone else with it.

The next person just ate lunch.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but I wanted to hit someone else with it.
> 
> The next person just ate lunch.



True.  That and a couple of Tylenol.  

The next person is cranky.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but I wanted to hit someone else with it.
> 
> The next person just ate lunch.


True

The next person just came from the doctors.


----------



## jwwb2000

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just came from the doctors.



False.

The next person needs a reality check.


----------



## Schizo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a reality check.



True

The next person is on cloud 9.


----------



## itsbob

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a reality check.


False, I only take cash!!

the next person wants me so bad it hurts!!

(I hope FD doesn't reply next)


----------



## Schizo

itsbob said:
			
		

> False, I only take cash!!
> 
> the next person wants me so bad it hurts!!
> 
> (I hope FD doesn't reply next)



FALSE!

The next person has sent naked pictures to another forumite.


----------



## itsbob

Schizo said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person has sent naked pictures to another forumite.


Well, now I know for sure Schizo isn't JWWB's MPD!!


----------



## jwwb2000

itsbob said:
			
		

> Well, now I know for sure Schizo isn't JWWB's MPD!!



All ya had to do was ask...gesh.


----------



## meangirl

Schizo said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person has sent naked pictures to another forumite.



True  j/k 

The next person only has a 2 day work week.


----------



## Daddy_O

meangirl said:
			
		

> True  j/k
> 
> The next person only has a 2 day work week.



false
the next person is dreading having to travel on turkey day


----------



## thakidistight

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is dreading having to travel on turkey day


False, Im only driving about 5 miles



The next person is going to try some Turducken this Thanksgiving


----------



## CMC122

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, Im only driving about 5 miles
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is going to try some Turducken this Thanksgiving


False  I did try and talk my husband into one for Christmas though




The next person likes Mince Meat pie.


----------



## Tri

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, Im only driving about 5 miles
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is going to try some Turducken this Thanksgiving


 False, what the hell is that?



The next person is going to ABC's tonite


----------



## jwwb2000

Tri said:
			
		

> False, what the hell is that?
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is going to ABC's tonite



False.

The next person is jammin out at work.


----------



## meangirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is jammin out at work.



False, jammin out at home

The next person is wanting to   .


----------



## backdatazzup

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, jammin out at home
> 
> The next person is wanting to   .


True
The next person has a dirty secret


----------



## camily

backdatazzup said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has a dirty secret


True, doesn't everyone have one to some degree?
The next person is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> True, doesn't everyone have one to some degree?
> The next person is a hermaphrodite.


False.


The next person has junk in the trunk.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has junk in the trunk.



True 

The next person is tired.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is tired.


False.


The next person used to play Duke's of Hazzard on their bike when they were a kid.


----------



## Midnightrider

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person used to play Duke's of Hazzard on their bike when they were a kid.


true, we used to fight over who had to be luke

the next person just had a firedrill


----------



## StarCat

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, we used to fight over who had to be luke
> 
> the next person just had a firedrill


False

The next person has red hair...


----------



## meangirl

StarCat said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has red hair...



False

The next person is going to come over my house for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jwwb2000

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to come over my house for Thanksgiving.



False.

The next person wants a wing/ring fix.


----------



## Midnightrider

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants a wing/ring fix.


false
the next person wants a hoover/wang fix


----------



## jwwb2000

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> the next person wants a hoover/wang fix



False.

The next person wants to take a nap.


----------



## meangirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to take a nap.



True

The next person is getting ready to leave work.


----------



## Midnightrider

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work.


true enough

the next person's nick name is sugarmama


----------



## meangirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true enough
> 
> the next person's nick name is sugarmama



False 

The next person likes baseball.


----------



## Midnightrider

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes baseball.


true
the next person likes football better


----------



## meangirl

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true
> the next person likes football better



true

The next person has a great sense of humor.


----------



## mainman

meangirl said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person has a great sense of humor.


 True 

 The next person has a hole in their underwear...


----------



## teverheart2002

meangirl said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person has a great sense of humor.


True

The next person wants a beer


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> The next person has a hole in their underwear...


True. How else would I get my legs through? 
The next person has "tracks" in their underwear.


----------



## meangirl

mainman said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a hole in their underwear...



False 

The next person likes cereal.


----------



## StarCat

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes cereal.


True

The next person eats cereal out of the box...


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person eats cereal out of the box...



True.  Apple-cinnamon Cheerios.  

The next person has more than 3 boxes of cereal in their house.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Apple-cinnamon Cheerios.
> 
> The next person has more than 3 boxes of cereal in their house.


False.


The next person is glad they can't see the crappy, dreary, and rainy day outside anymore.


----------



## Agee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is glad they can't see the crappy, dreary, and rainy day outside anymore.


True

"The next person left their cake out in the rain, and they don't think they can take it, because it took so long to make it "...  

for any old movie buffs.


----------



## kwillia

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> "The next person left their cake out in the rain, and they don't think they can take it, because it took so long to make it "...
> 
> for any old movie buffs.


This post has been reported.


----------



## Pete

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> "The next person left their cake out in the rain, and they don't think they can take it, because it took so long to make it "...
> 
> for any old movie buffs.


False

The next person wore Donna Summer gogo boots


----------



## Agee

Pete said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wore Donna Summer gogo boots


False

The next person wore a leisure suit


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wore a leisure suit



False

The next person wore a zoot suit.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wore a zoot suit.


False.



The next person has a relative who uses a spitoon.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a relative who uses a spitoon.


I'm gonna have to say true, because I'm sure there was one somewhere.
The next person is ready to put their kids to bed!!!!


----------



## BuddyLee

camily said:
			
		

> I'm gonna have to say true, because I'm sure there was one somewhere.
> The next person is ready to put their kids to bed!!!!


True.  I'm about to put BuddyLee jr. and BuddyLea to bed right now.

The next person has had a paranormal experience.


----------



## camily

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True.  I'm about to put BuddyLee jr. and BuddyLea to bed right now.
> 
> The next person has had a paranormal experience.


True, I did see a ghost oncce!
The next person is going to take a sleeping pill tonight and rest peacfully.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> True, I did see a ghost oncce!
> The next person is going to take a sleeping pill tonight and rest peacfully.


False.


The next person is gonna clean the floors tonight so they'll atleast be clean while the kids are sleeping.


----------



## BuddyLee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person is gonna clean the floors tonight so they'll atleast be clean while the kids are sleeping.


 I can't wait for kids.


----------



## CMC122

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I can't wait for kids.


I can't wait either


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is gonna clean the floors tonight so they'll atleast be clean while the kids are sleeping.


False.

The next person can play a musical instrument.


----------



## MysticalMom

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can play a musical instrument.



True.

The next person knows what a honky tonk badonkadonk is.


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can play a musical instrument.


True.



The next person likes to have their feet rubbed.


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person likes to have their feet rubbed.


I had no idea!  


I LOVE having my feet rubbed!


The next person can answer Mystical Mom's question and knows what a honky tonk badonkadonk is.


----------



## sunflower

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person knows what a honky tonk badonkadonk is.


TRUE
The next person loves long hot baths...


----------



## CMC122

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> I had no idea!
> 
> 
> I LOVE having my feet rubbed!
> 
> 
> The next person can answer Mystical Mom's question and knows what a honky tonk badonkadonk is.


True, I think it's a butt



The next person agree's with me.


----------



## sunflower

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True, I think it's a butt
> 
> 
> 
> The next person agree's with me.


True..

The next person has a nice badonkadonk


----------



## aps45819

sunflower said:
			
		

> True..
> 
> The next person has a nice badonkadonk


True and  thank you 
 The next person is single


----------



## CMC122

aps45819 said:
			
		

> True and thank you
> The next person is single


False.




The next person has their Xmas cards ready to be put in the mail.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has their Xmas cards ready to be put in the mail.



False, I need to buy them first.

The next person is one of those super organized people.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, I need to buy them first.
> 
> The next person is one of those super organized people.


False

The next person had a really long day today.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, I need to buy them first.
> 
> The next person is one of those super organized people.


False, that was the last person.


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, that was the last person.



I know.  I can tell.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> I know. I can tell.


 

Make some pumpkin globs, you'll be in there


----------



## Agee

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person had a really long day today.


True, 28 hours

The next person wonders where summer went.


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Make some pumpkin globs, you'll be in there



I don't even know what they are.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, 28 hours
> 
> The next person wonders where summer went.


 
SOOOOO TRUEEE!! 


The next person would love to teach me how to ski this winter....:bono:


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, 28 hours
> 
> The next person wonders where summer went.


False...I'm waiting for the snow actually.

The next person is walking in the nude right now...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> SOOOOO TRUEEE!!
> 
> 
> The next person would love to teach me how to ski this winter....:bono:


False..I have no clue how to ski, sorry!

The next person is walking in the nude right now...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False...I'm waiting for the snow actually.
> 
> The next person is walking in the nude right now...



False.  A little chilly for that right now.  

The next person is watching the cool lightning show outside.


----------



## Agee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> SOOOOO TRUEEE!!
> 
> 
> The next person would love to teach me how to ski this winter....:bono:


True

The next person is listening to thunder


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is listening to thunder



False, not storming here

The next person needs to go to bed.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, not storming here
> 
> The next person needs to go to bed.


True, but I'm fully awake so I'll stay uuupp.

The next person drinks at least 64 ounces of H20 per day...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, but I'm fully awake so I'll stay uuupp.
> 
> The next person drinks at least 64 ounces of H20 per day...



I sincerely doubt it, but I try.    I know I get at least 64 ounces of SOMETHING a day.  

The next person is watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I sincerely doubt it, but I try.  I know I get at least 64 ounces of SOMETHING a day.
> 
> The next person is watching Monday Night Football.


 oh jeez!


False. 

The next person talked to themselves at least once today...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> oh jeez!
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person talked to themselves at least once today...



True.  More like muttering under my breath at the dingbats in my office. 

The next person wishes they had another job.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. More like muttering under my breath at the dingbats in my office.
> 
> The next person wishes they had another job.


LOL 

ummm I would have to say False...except for when those damn kids with the attitudes decide to talk back to me for no reason.

The next person vacumed their floors today or are planning to before Thanksgiving...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> ummm I would have to say False...except for when those damn kids with the attitudes decide to talk back to me for no reason.
> 
> The next person vacuumed their floors today or are planning to before Thanksgiving...



True.  With two dogs and two cats in the house, it's a must.  :hairballs:

The next person needs a manicure.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. With two dogs and two cats in the house, it's a must. :hairballs:
> 
> The next person needs a manicure.


True.  And some nails! I'm a chronic biter!

The next person shops at Target....


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True.  And some nails! I'm a chronic biter!
> 
> The next person shops at Target....



True...sometimes.  Not a big shopper just to shop.

The next person is craving something sweet.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. With two dogs and two cats in the house, it's a must. :hairballs:
> 
> The next person needs a manicure.


False

The next person would lay down a 10 spot on seeing snow in the next three days...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> If the next person is a betting type, they'd put a 10 spot down on seeing snow in the next three days...



  It had better be FALSE, else my shopping for a 4WD vehicle is going to kick into high gear.

The next person isn't wearing socks.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It had better be FALSE, else my shopping for a 4WD vehicle is going to kick into high gear.
> 
> The next person isn't wearing socks.


True

The next person is talking on the phone right now...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> It had better be FALSE, else my shopping for a 4WD vehicle is going to kick into high gear.


You know the weather around here. Snow on Thanksgiving...Hah!


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> You know the weather around here. Snow on Thanksgiving...Hah!


That I do.  I've had 90 degree days and also snow on my birthday in early November.


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is talking on the phone right now...



False.

The next person has a doctor's appointment in the next two weeks.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a doctor's appointment in the next two weeks.


False, I sure hope I don't.

The next person has had at least five speeding tickets in their lifetime...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I sure hope I don't.
> 
> The next person has had at least five speeding tickets in their lifetime...


False,  I only got one ticket my whole life so far.

The next person is cold for some weird reason.


----------



## jazz lady

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,  I only got one ticket my whole life so far.
> 
> The next person is cold for some weird reason.



True.  I was just outside and the wind is definitely whipping.

The next person is going to bed like me.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I was just outside and the wind is definitely whipping.
> 
> The next person is going to bed like me.


True, as soon as I get off this phone...

The next person thinks gardening is fun...


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I was just outside and the wind is definitely whipping.
> 
> The next person is going to bed like me.


T-rue  

The next person had somebody turn-down the bed, and place choco-latte on the pillow.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Airgasm said:
			
		

> T-rue
> 
> The next person had somebody turn-down the bed, and place choco-latte on the pillow.


lol false

The next person thinks gardening is fun...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> T-rue
> 
> The next person had somebody turn-down the bed, and place choco-latte on the pillow.



False.  I wish.

The next person is REALLY going to bed now.   

Night all!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I wish.
> 
> The next person is REALLY going to bed now.
> 
> Night all!


Nighty Night!

False..still on the phonee grrr

The next person drives a blue car...


----------



## Jameo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Nighty Night!
> 
> False..still on the phonee grrr
> 
> The next person drives a blue car...



Fasle

The next person would love a white Christmas


----------



## morganj614

Jameo said:
			
		

> Fasle
> 
> The next person would love a white Christmas



True.

The next person parts their hair on the left.


----------



## Jameo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person parts their hair on the left.



False, parts in the middle 

The next person hates this yucky weather


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> False, parts in the middle
> 
> The next person hates this yucky weather


True.


The next person has their nose pierced.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has their nose pierced.


False
The next person has their nipple pierced.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has their nipple pierced.


False but if you want to do that for me just call!

The next person got very wet and cold this morning.


----------



## jazz lady

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False but if you want to do that for me just call!
> 
> The next person got very wet and cold this morning.



True.  I had a tree down across my driveway this morning and had to remove it in the pouring rain and gusty wind.  

The next person is eating breakfast now.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False but if you want to do that for me just call!
> 
> The next person got very wet and cold this morning.


Meaning you want it done, or if I want it done?


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  I had a tree down across my driveway this morning and had to remove it in the pouring rain and gusty wind.
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast now.


False,   
The next person is afraid of the dark.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

camily said:
			
		

> False,
> The next person is afraid of the dark.


 
True, but only when I'm in the house alone..Outside in the dark doesn't seem to bother me..



The next person has a runny  nose.


----------



## TWLs wife

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> True, but only when I'm in the house alone..Outside in the dark doesn't seem to bother me..
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a runny  nose.



False

The next person is still sleepy.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is still sleepy.


True. I'm turning into an insomniac. 
The next person is doing payroll.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> Meaning you want it done, or if I want it done?


Yes


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I'm turning into an insomniac.
> The next person is doing payroll.



False
I'm surffing the net! Slacking at work!

The next person is home watching TV.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> I'm surffing the net! Slacking at work!
> 
> The next person is home watching TV.


False Sitting at work watcing the rain.

The next person has already thawed out the turkey to be cooked.


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> I'm surffing the net! Slacking at work!
> 
> The next person is home watching TV.


False. I wish.
The next person is watching cars drive by.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I wish.
> The next person is watching cars drive by.


False.


The next person loves pimento cheese and celery.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person loves pimento cheese and celery.



False.

The next person doesn't want to be at work.


----------



## CMC122

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person doesn't want to be at work.


False.


The next person hopes it snows thursday morning.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person hopes it snows thursday morning.


True. 
The next person can't wait to build their first snowman with their child!


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person can't wait to build their first snowman with their child!



True, not the first but still.

The next person is jamming out.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, not the first but still.
> 
> The next person is jamming out.


False.


The next person has already broke into the pumpkin pie.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person has already broke into the pumpkin pie.


False. If I had one nearby I would!
The next person is in college.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. If I had one nearby I would!
> The next person is in college.


False.


The next person will be using Stove Top for stuffing this year.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be using Stove Top for stuffing this year.


False. I'm bringing the corn pudding like I do every year.
The next person loves cheesecake.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be using Stove Top for stuffing this year.


True

The next person loves white meat.


----------



## sunflower

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves white meat.


True 

The next person loves dark meat


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves dark meat


False. Not my taste.
The next person likes blueberries.


----------



## meangirl

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves dark meat



False

The next person is going away for Thanksgiving.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Not my taste.
> The next person likes blueberries.


True
The next person hates strawberries (YUCK!)


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person hates strawberries (YUCK!)


False.
The next person loves cherries.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person loves cherries.



True.  My favorite fruit.  

The next person is now hungry from all the food talk.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person loves cherries.


False...

The next person is ready for an adventure!


----------



## jwwb2000

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is ready for an adventure!



True.

The next person chews his/her nails.


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is ready for an adventure!


False. 
The next person is on the telephone.


----------



## CMC122

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is ready for an adventure!


Define adventure


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is on the telephone.


False. 

The next person is waiting for the phone to ring hoping it's that certain someone.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is waiting for the phone to ring hoping it's that certain someone.


False.
The next person has to work on Friday.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  My favorite fruit.
> 
> The next person is now hungry from all the food talk.



False

The next person needs to go to the store.


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person needs to go to the store.


True. I need some meat.
The next person has met Mr. Right.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I need some meat.
> The next person has met Mr. Right.


True.
The next person is with Mr. RightNow.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is with Mr. RightNow.


False. I give up.
The next person has neckpain.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I give up.
> The next person has neckpain.


False I got rid of her.

The next person likes to eat out.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I give up.
> The next person has neckpain.


False.

The next person lives with a pain in the neck.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person lives with a pain in the neck.


False. 
The next person is in a closed office.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is in a closed office.


False.


The next person is so happy to see the sun is out


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is so happy to see the sun is out


False. It's not out here. 
The next person is low on gas.


----------



## Tigerlily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is so happy to see the sun is out


True 

The next person is having chicken for lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

Tigerlily said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is having chicken for lunch


True. South Beach Southwest Wrap! 
The next person has a calendar in front of them.


----------



## Pegster710

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. South Beach Southwest Wrap!
> The next person has a calendar in front of them.



True!

The next person is wearing pink today!


----------



## sockgirl77

Pegster710 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is wearing pink today!


False.
The next person loves eggsalad sammiches.


----------



## Pegster710

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person loves eggsalad sammiches.



True!

The next person is butt ugly!


----------



## meangirl

Pegster710 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is butt ugly!



True 

The next person is really HOT looking.


----------



## kwillia

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is really HOT looking.


I can't help it I was born with oily skin...


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is really HOT looking.


False. Blah.
The next person likes meatloaf.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is really HOT looking.


 

False, I'm average I guess but by arse is big...

The next person has a huge......

































Dog in their back yard.


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> I can't help it I was born with oily skin...



That's ok...I still think you're a HOTTIE!


----------



## jwwb2000

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False, I'm average I guess but by arse is big...
> 
> The next person has a huge......
> 
> 
> dog in their back yard.



False.

The next person is wrapping birthday presents.


----------



## meangirl

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wrapping birthday presents.



False

The next person has a webpage.


----------



## thakidistight

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a webpage.



True

The next person has a webcam....


----------



## meangirl

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a webcam....



True

The next person watches others webcams.  LOL


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person watches others webcams.  LOL


False.
The next person is starving.


----------



## thakidistight

False


The next person is just plain bored


----------



## morganj614

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is just plain bored



So true.

The next person is going to the gym today.


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is just plain bored


True.
The next person is wearing glasses.


----------



## Toxick

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is wearing glasses.




True.
The next person is leaving for the day, like me.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person is wearing glasses.




True.....


The next person is about to leave for the day!


----------



## thakidistight

morganj614 said:
			
		

> So true.
> 
> The next person is going to the gym today.



If you consider rugby practice the gym


The next person is just now eating lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> If you consider rugby practice the gym
> 
> 
> The next person is just now eating lunch


True.
The next person needs someone to go fetch a soda.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person needs someone to go fetch a soda.


False.

The next person needs someone to go fetch them a Cafe Americano with an extra shot and sugar free vanilla syrup


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs someone to go fetch them a Cafe Americano with an extra shot and sugar free vanilla syrup


True. Sounds great. 
The next person just asked her boss if she can leave early.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Sounds great.
> The next person just asked her boss if she can leave early.


False...Im a guy

The next person has Friday off as well


----------



## Weezy

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False...Im a guy
> 
> The next person has Friday off as well


 
True (yay)


The next person has a job with somd.com


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> True (yay)
> 
> 
> The next person has a job with somd.com


False. Thank God.
The next person works on base.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thank God.
> The next person works on base.


False

The next person is wearing eye shadow...


----------



## thakidistight

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is wearing eye shadow...


False

The next person likes guys in eyeshadow


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes guys in eyeshadow


False. :brettmichaelsteehee:
The next person loves what they drive.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes guys in eyeshadow


 
 No thanks! False...


The next person has graduated from College...


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. :brettmichaelsteehee:
> The next person loves what they drive.



TRUE!!

The next person hates turkey.


----------



## Weezy

sushisamba said:
			
		

> TRUE!!
> 
> The next person hates turkey.


 False, I love it


The next person needs to stop f in around and do some work


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. :brettmichaelsteehee:
> The next person loves what they drive.


False..I don't love it, but it's been good to me!

The next person has graduated from college...


----------



## Weezy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..I don't love it, but it's been good to me!
> 
> The next person has graduated from college...


 False


The next person has seen the baby panda in DC


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person has seen the baby panda in DC


True. On T.V. 
The next person works next to a forumite.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. On T.V.
> The next person works next to a forumite.


False


The next person is a diva.


----------



## Weezy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is a diva.


 False


The next person's human resource manager is an idiot


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is a diva.



True.   

The next person can't believe it's only 3 o'clock.


----------



## CMC122

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person's human resource manager is an idiot


False.


The next person dosen't know who's stupider; their Dr.'s office billing personnel or the insurance company.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person dosen't know who's stupider; their Dr.'s office billing personnel or the insurance company.


True.
The next person is leaving within an hour.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is leaving within an hour.


True

The next person doesn't work tomorrow.


----------



## virgovictoria

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesn't work tomorrow.




The next person also wants to confess to liking guys in eye shadow... just a little...


----------



## jwwb2000

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The next person also wants to confess to liking guys in eye shadow... just a little...



True if they look good in it 

The next person is awaiting on some christmas pics.


----------



## meangirl

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> The next person also wants to confess to liking guys in eye shadow... just a little...



True   

The next person has plans this evening.


----------



## thakidistight

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has plans this evening.



False (ladies I am free tonight   )


The next person wants to hang out with thakid tonight!


----------



## mainman

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False (ladies I am free tonight   )
> 
> 
> The next person wants to hang out with thakid tonight!


 False...

 The next person will receive a shot of karma...


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person will receive a shot of karma...


True! Hit me baybay, one more time...

The next person will paint their bathroom before the week is over.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> True! Hit me baybay, one more time...
> 
> The next person will paint their bathroom before the week is over.


False.


The next person still needs a shower.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person still needs a shower.


False...

The next person takes medication for depression...


----------



## kwillia

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person takes medication for depression...


False. Life is good.

The next person should be taking medication for depression, but isn't.


----------



## Kerad

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. Life is good.
> 
> The next person should be taking medication for depression, but isn't.



False.  But the Silly Season is just getting started..hit me up in a month and 1/2 !!!

The next person is taking medication they have NOT been prescribed.


----------



## jazz lady

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.  But the Silly Season is just getting started..hit me up in a month and 1/2 !!!
> 
> The next person is taking medication they have NOT been prescribed.



False.  I hate even taking Tylenol unless I absolutely have to.

The next person is in a drug-induced stupor (also known as work).


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I hate even taking Tylenol unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> The next person is in a drug-induced stupor (also known as work).


False..Just sitting at the computer at the college.

The next person has talked to at least ten different people today...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..Just sitting at the computer at the college.
> 
> The next person has talked to at least ten different people today...


Very true.  Meeting after meeting after meeting...  

The next person is hoping to get off of work early tomorrow.


----------



## Kerad

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..Just sitting at the computer at the college.
> 
> The next person has talked to at least ten different people today...



True (if swearing at them under my breath counts as "talking"...)

The next person thinks they may be bored tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Kerad said:
			
		

> True (if swearing at them under my breath counts as "talking"...)
> 
> The next person thinks they may be bored tonight.


True..yeah most def

The next person is getting along with everyone in their family....


----------



## maroon2185

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True..yeah most def
> 
> The next person is getting along with everyone in their family....


True, but the day aint over yet.....

The next person likes martinis...


----------



## meangirl

maroon2185 said:
			
		

> True, but the day aint over yet.....
> 
> The next person likes martinis...



False, rum and coke if anything

The next person is going to have a few drinks tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, rum and coke if anything
> 
> The next person is going to have a few drinks tonight.


False..unfortunately no.

The next person has parents that are still living...


----------



## Agee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person loves pimento cheese and celery.


True, also Celery and Peanut Butta

The next person has used crushed pretzels in a stuffing


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, also Celery and Peanut Butta
> 
> The next person has used crushed pretzels in a stuffing


False..sounds good though

The next person has had a cell phone bill larger than $500...


----------



## kwillia

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..sounds good though
> 
> The next person has had a cell phone bill larger than $500...


False.

The next person spends too much time on their cell phone...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..sounds good though
> 
> The next person has had a cell phone bill larger than $500...



False. HOLY moon! The ole man would KILL me! 

The next person sees dead people.


----------



## MysticalMom

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person spends too much time on their cell phone...



Must fix this.

False. 

The next person has no cell phone.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Must fix this.
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person has no cell phone.


lol False

The next person likes to talk baby talk to their pets...


----------



## kwillia

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> lol False
> 
> The next person likes to talk baby talk to their pets...


Truey wooey... my widdle fuzzy faces wuv it...

The next person talks baby talk to their significant other.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

kwillia said:
			
		

> Truey wooey... my widdle fuzzy faces wuv it...
> 
> The next person talks baby talk to their significant other.


 

False..Never would I talk baby talk to anyone. I don't see a point!

The next person is still a virgin...


----------



## sunflower

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..Never would I talk baby talk to anyone. I don't see a point!
> 
> The next person is still a virgin...




The next person wishes they were still a virgin.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person wishes they were still a virgin.


 False

The next person has more than 100,000 miles on their car...


----------



## MDTerps

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person wishes they were still a virgin.



False, then I wouldn't have my son

The next person is getting ready for bed


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has more than 100,000 miles on their car...


True

The next person is ready for Thanksgiving already.


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person wishes they were still a virgin.


Oh heavens no, way too much fun!
The next person is going grocery shopping tonight for Thanksgiving.


----------



## camily

Oops, I was a little slow. hehe


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> Oh heavens no, way too much fun!
> The next person is going grocery shopping tonight for Thanksgiving.


False.. Done

The next person will cook the turkey tomorrow


----------



## sunflower

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is ready for Thanksgiving already.


true..

The next person will cook so much food you will have leftovers for days


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> Oh heavens no, way too much fun!
> The next person is going grocery shopping tonight for Thanksgiving.


False ( I'm already ready for Turkey day) lol

The next person is going to be cooking most of the day tomorrow to get ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:
			
		

> true..
> 
> The next person will cook so much food you will have leftovers for days


True

The next person will be sick of Turkey for another year. lol


----------



## MDTerps

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False ( I'm already ready for Turkey day) lol
> 
> The next person is going to be cooking most of the day tomorrow to get
> 
> ready for Thanksgiving.




Flase, I'll be working

The next person will be off work tomorrow


----------



## sunflower

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False ( I'm already ready for Turkey day) lol
> 
> The next person is going to be cooking most of the day tomorrow to get ready for Thanksgiving.


False. have to work

The next person is having more than 10 ppl over


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:
			
		

> False. have to work
> 
> The next person is having more than 10 ppl over


False

The next person just wants to relax now.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just wants to relax now.


False. I'm hyperr

The next person is either a really fast walker or a really slow walker...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False. I'm hyperr
> 
> The next person is either a really fast walker or a really slow walker...



True

The next person is happy today.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is happy today.


True, for the most part

The next person has a problem with making fun of people...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, for the most part
> 
> The next person has a problem with making fun of people...


False 

The next person is finnally allowed time for themselfs.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is finnally allowed time for themselfs.


True

The next person wore braces when they were a teenager...


----------



## sunflower

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is finnally allowed time for themselfs.


True. I have to much free time

The next person has a crush on someone


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sunflower said:
			
		

> True. I have to much free time
> 
> The next person has a crush on someone


True

The next person wore braces as a teenager...


----------



## TWLs wife

sunflower said:
			
		

> True. I have to much free time
> 
> The next person has a crush on someone


True ( my hubby)

The next person is giving a smoke break.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True ( my hubby)
> 
> The next person is giving a smoke break.


False..Nevvverrrrr

The next person wore braces as a teen...


----------



## sunflower

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..Nevvverrrrr
> 
> The next person wore braces as a teen...


True

The next perosn use to smoke


----------



## jaie

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next perosn use to smoke


False.

The next person is single.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is single.


True

The next person has been punched in the face before...


----------



## Vixen

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has been punched in the face before...




Yep, and I wasn't happy about it one bit.  

The next person has had a broken nose before.


----------



## crabcake

Vixen said:
			
		

> Yep, and I wasn't happy about it one bit.
> 
> The next person has had a broken nose before.


 False (hard to believe, huh? )

 The next person had too much to drink last weekend.


----------



## meangirl

crabcake said:
			
		

> False (hard to believe, huh? )
> 
> The next person had too much to drink last weekend.



False

The next person is having a few tonight.


----------



## itsbob

False... Tomorrow night maaybe

The next person is chattin in the nude too..


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

itsbob said:
			
		

> False... Tomorrow night maaybe
> 
> The next person is chattin in the nude too..


haha. There are people around me so I can't..False

The next person has put on their make up while driving before...


----------



## meangirl

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> haha. There are people around me so I can't..False
> 
> The next person has put on their make up while driving before...



True

The next person is off tomorrow.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow.


No,  I'm always busy being a mommy.

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## meangirl

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> No,  I'm always busy being a mommy.
> 
> The next person is sleepy.



False

The next person is happy.


----------



## TWLs wife

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is happy.


True,  I love my life even though it is hard.

The next person got scared during supernatural.


----------



## gumbo

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is happy.


True Happy Happy Joy Joy  

The next person is a tard


----------



## Agee

itsbob said:
			
		

> False... Tomorrow night maaybe
> 
> The next person is chattin in the nude too..


True

The next person just caught a breeze up the nickers


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True, I love my life even though it is hard.
> 
> The next person got scared during supernatural.


False

The next person gave someone the finger today....


----------



## Vixen

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person gave someone the finger today....




Not to their face but in my mind I was :extending:  

The next person is thirsty.


----------



## meangirl

gumbo said:
			
		

> True Happy Happy Joy Joy
> 
> The next person is a tard



True   

The next person is a rocket scientist.


----------



## gumbo

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a rocket scientist.


False...I never studied Rockets.


Next person ate green beans with dinner


----------



## Agee

gumbo said:
			
		

> True Happy Happy Joy Joy
> 
> The next person is a tard


True Happy Happy Joy Joy  

The next person rode a mini-bike


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True Happy Happy Joy Joy
> 
> The next person rode a mini-bike


False

The next person sleeps with a night light...


----------



## gumbo

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True Happy Happy Joy Joy
> 
> The next person rode a mini-bike


True

The next person played guitar


----------



## BuddyLee

gumbo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person played guitar


True.  I can play but not very well.

The next person has a very unique hobby.


----------



## StarCat

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True. I can play but not very well.
> 
> The next person has a very unique hobby.


False

The next person is watching Letterman...


----------



## Vixen

StarCat said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is watching Letterman...




I am not watching it, but I do hear it on the other TV.

The next person just had a husband walk thru the door.


----------



## jazz lady

Vixen said:
			
		

> I am not watching it, but I do hear it on the other TV.
> 
> The next person just had a husband walk thru the door.



False.

The next person is angry enough to chew nails.


----------



## candoez

true, ten penny nails taste the best!


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is angry enough to chew nails.


False. I'm very content this morning

The next person is not who you believe you are.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I'm very content this morning
> 
> The next person is not who you believe you are.


False.

The next person has a big secret.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a big secret.


True but it may not be a secret long.

The next person is going to the in-laws for dinner tomorrow.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but it may not be a secret lond.
> 
> The next person is going to the in-laws for dinner tomorrow.


Hell no.

The next person is glad they are not going to their in-laws.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> Hell no.
> 
> The next person is glad they are not going to their in-laws.


False I don't have in-laws.

The next person is having duck for T-day.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False I don't have in-laws.
> 
> The next person is having duck for T-day.


False.


The next person feels like sh!t.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person feels like sh!t.


False

The next person wants to be felt!


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to be felt!


True.

The next person is a old pervert.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is a old pervert.


True

The next person likes old perverts.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes old perverts.


Maybe how old?

The next person might be going back to bed soon.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> Maybe how old?
> 
> The next person might be going back to bed soon.


False too much to get done today.

The next person worked on Noah's Ark.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False too much to get done today.
> 
> The next person worked on Noah's Ark.


False.

The next person whats to go to bed with me.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person whats to go to bed with me.


???

The next person doesn't know what happened to this thread.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> The next person doesn't know what happened to this thread.


Oh man it was a joke.


----------



## jaie

The next person is putting up a x-mas tree today.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> The next person is putting up a x-mas tree today.


False Tomorrow

The next person will rake leaves tomorrow.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False Tomorrow
> 
> The next person will rake leaves tomorrow.


False.

The next person will be having lots of people over tomorrow.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be having lots of people over tomorrow.


False just me and my shadow.

The next person has thre different pies ready.


----------



## jaie

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False just me and my shadow.
> 
> The next person has thre different pies ready.


Not yet.

The next person is getting hungry thinking about tomorrow.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jaie said:
			
		

> Not yet.
> 
> The next person is getting hungry thinking about tomorrow.


True, can't wait.

The next person has a 15 pound pluss turket to cook.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True, can't wait.
> 
> The next person has a 15 pound plus turkey to cook.


False.
The next person is not cooking for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jaie

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is not cooking for Thanksgiving.


True.

The next person wants snow.


----------



## sunflower

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants snow.


True

The next person plays in the snow all day long


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person plays in the snow all day long


False. I get cold and bored, but I'm good for a few hours.
The next person is chewing gum.


----------



## CMC122

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person plays in the snow all day long


True, or until I'm shaking so bad that I have to come in


The next person puts carrots in their stuffing.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True, or until I'm shaking so bad that I have to come in
> 
> 
> The next person puts carrots in their stuffing.


No carrots, but I do toss in all the turkey innards.  

The next person doesn't celebrate Christmas.


----------



## harleygirl

CableChick said:
			
		

> No carrots, but I do toss in all the turkey innards.
> 
> The next person doesn't celebrate Christmas.


False!! I am going to start decorating this weekend!

The next person is ready to fight the crowds tomorrow


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> No carrots, but I do toss in all the turkey innards.
> 
> The next person doesn't celebrate Christmas.


Is there a reason you aren't checking your PM's


----------



## sockgirl77

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False!! I am going to start decorating this weekend!
> 
> The next person is ready to fight the crowds tomorrow


False.
The next person is already ready for lunch.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is already ready for lunch.


False, just got up, the kids slept in!  
The next person thinks that sounds wonderful!


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, just got up, the kids slept in!
> The next person thinks that sounds wonderful!


False. I woke up well rested before the alarm went off. :ballofenergy:
The next person is bored.


----------



## Kerad

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I woke up well rested before the alarm went off. :ballofenergy:
> The next person is bored.



False.  Still a bit early in the day to be bored...but give it time!

The next person is stressing over Thanksgiving preparations...


----------



## thakidistight

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.  Still a bit early in the day to be bored...but give it time!
> 
> The next person is stressing over Thanksgiving preparations...



False

The next person is frying their turkey


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is frying their turkey


False, my sister is doing the turkey
The next person thinks Aps has huge balls for riding his bike this morning.


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> False, my sister is doing the turkey
> The next person thinks Aps has huge balls for riding his bike this morning.


True 

The next perosn is leaving work in 5 min.


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next perosn is leaving work in 5 min.


False.
The next person is eating right now.


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next perosn is leaving work in 5 min.


False, my kids would wonder what happened to me.
The next person is still drinking coffee


----------



## Kerad

camily said:
			
		

> False, my kids would wonder what happened to me.
> The next person is still drinking coffee



True...cup #3.    

The next person could really use another cup...


----------



## thakidistight

Kerad said:
			
		

> True...cup #3.
> 
> The next person could really use another cup...



false, dont touch the stuff


the next persons thanksgiving festivities will resemble an episode of


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> false, dont touch the stuff
> 
> 
> the next persons thanksgiving festivities will resemble an episode of


trualse depends on how much  
The next person has alot of cleaning to do today.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> trualse depends on how much
> The next person has alot of cleaning to do today.


False.
The next person has a job.


----------



## Kerad

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has a job.



True...however I haven't yet checked the Lottery #'s from yesterday...so maybe not for long!

The next person needs a job...or at least a better one.


----------



## camily

Kerad said:
			
		

> True...however I haven't yet checked the Lottery #'s from yesterday...so maybe not for long!
> 
> The next person needs a job...or at least a better one.


True, the old man is stingy with the moolah.
The next person needs to get their butt in gear and get off these dang forums.


----------



## meangirl

camily said:
			
		

> True, the old man is stingy with the moolah.
> The next person needs to get their butt in gear and get off these dang forums.



True

The next person has a house full of kids today.


----------



## Softballkid

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a house full of kids today.




False....


The next person will have a female Rotti they want to breed..... PLEASE..haha


----------



## Weezy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> 
> The next person will have a female Rotti they want to breed..... PLEASE..haha


 False, Sorry


The next person has a black lab


----------



## jazz lady

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, Sorry
> 
> 
> The next person has a black lab



False.  A couple of Heinz 57 mutts: shep/goldie and rotti/husky mixes.  

The next person has Friday off.


----------



## Midnightrider

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, Sorry
> 
> 
> The next person has a black lab


true, well a mix anyway


the next person like giblets in their gravey


----------



## CMC122

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, well a mix anyway
> 
> 
> the next person like giblets in their gravey


False.


The next person is making homemade rolls.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is making homemade rolls.


False

The next person is a procrastinator...


----------



## sockgirl77

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a procrastinator...


False. My biggest pet peeve.
The next person is anal retentive.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. My biggest pet peeve.
> The next person is anal retentive.


True? I have no idea what that means

The next person likes to blast their music when driving...


----------



## Midnightrider

only when the top is down....

the next person clicked the link to see what anal retetive is....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_retentive


----------



## sockgirl77

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> only when the top is down....
> 
> the next person clicked the link to see what anal retetive is....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_retentive


False. I already knew b/c I am. 
The next person is leaving work in 18 minutes.


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I already knew b/c I am.
> The next person is leaving work in 18 minutes.



False

The next person is still at work.


----------



## Midnightrider

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is still at work.


true, but only for that 18 mins...

the next person is sitting in their jammies


----------



## Dougstermd

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I already knew b/c I am.
> The next person is leaving work in 18 minutes.


False I am scheduled till 1600
the next person will have beer with thanksgiving dinner


----------



## sockgirl77

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> False I am scheduled till 1600
> the next person will have beer with thanksgiving dinner


False. I do not drink around children.
The next person will be drunk on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dougstermd

[url]http://www.pages2send.com/bigbird/bigbird.jpg[/URL]


----------



## meangirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I do not drink around children.
> The next person will be drunk on Thanksgiving.



False

The next person is bored.


----------



## Dougstermd

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> [url]http://www.pages2send.com/bigbird/bigbird.jpg[/URL]


most likely
look I think I got the ernie link working.
the next person will have oyster stuffing


----------



## Dougstermd

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is bored.



Every person on here right now is bored


----------



## meangirl

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> Every person on here right now is bored



Not everyone.


----------



## Wickedwrench

The next person really is annoyed by this thread and doesn't really want to participate.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> The next person really is annoyed by this thread and doesn't really want to participate.


True!


----------



## jazz lady

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> The next person really is annoyed by this thread and doesn't really want to participate.



False.  

The next person is glad like I am that this thread really annoys people.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is glad like I am that this thread really annoys people.


True


The next person has vanity tags.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person has vanity tags.



True.    Thanks for reminding me I owe the State $178 to renew them.  

The next person has Bay tags.


----------



## Flipside

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.    Thanks for reminding me I owe the State $178 to renew them.
> 
> The next person has Bay tags.


False

The next person has flowers on their underwear


----------



## jazz lady

Flipside said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has flowers on their underwear



False.  They're just one color.

The next person isn't WEARING underwear.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  They're all one color.
> 
> The next person isn't WEARING underwear.



True. I'm in a towel.

The next person is eating stuffed ham.


----------



## Kerad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  They're just one color.
> 
> The next person isn't WEARING underwear.



True...just sweatpants.

The next person would rather be wearing nothing at all.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. I'm in a towel.
> 
> The next person is eating stuffed ham.



False - for the moment.  I'm going to have the other half of my stuffed ham sandwich from last night shortly.  

The next person is trying not to eat much tonight so they have room tomorrow for all the goodies.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False - for the moment. I'm going to have the other half of my stuffed ham sandwich from last night shortly.
> 
> The next person is trying not to eat much tonight so they have room tomorrow for all the goodies.


True  We just finished dinner



The next person is ready for some wine.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True  We just finished dinner
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for some wine.



True.  It's been a hell of a week so far and I'm ready to RELAX.  

The next person has a special something they collect.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. It's been a hell of a week so far and I'm ready to RELAX.
> 
> The next person has a special something they collect.


True.



The next person has a birthmark.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a birthmark.



True.  But not many people get to see it.  

The next person has never had chickenpox.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. But not many people get to see it.
> 
> The next person has never had chickenpox.


False.


The next person is an only child.


----------



## Flipside

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is an only child.


False
The next person wants to go home


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is an only child.



False.  Youngest of four.

The next person's grandparents are still alive.


----------



## jazz lady

Flipside said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wants to go home



True.  Leaving NOW.  

The next person will be on the forums later tonight.


----------



## Flipside

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Youngest of four.
> 
> The next person's grandparents are still alive.


False 
the next person wants it to snow


----------



## jaie

Flipside said:
			
		

> False
> the next person wants it to snow


Hell no.

The next person wants to move somewhere warm.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> Hell no.
> 
> The next person wants to move somewhere warm.


False.  I love the season change.


The next person likes to dance.


----------



## Nickel

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I love the season change.
> 
> 
> The next person likes to dance.


 True! 

The next person likes to sing.


----------



## jaie

Nickel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person likes to sing.


True.

The next person can't sing.


----------



## Nickel

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person can't sing.


 True.  But that doesn't stop me. 

The next person is cold.


----------



## jaie

Nickel said:
			
		

> True.  But that doesn't stop me.
> 
> The next person is cold.


False.

The next person has a fire going.


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a fire going.



False (will have a candles going later on, though...)

The next person will watch a movie at home later on.


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> False (will have a candles going later on, though...)
> 
> The next person will watch a movie at home later on.


Maybe.

The next person will be going bed early because of tomorrow.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> Maybe.
> 
> The next person will be going bed early because of tomorrow.


False.  I'll be too excited to sleep


The next person will be watching "LOST" tonight.


----------



## Flipside

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I'll be too excited to sleep
> 
> 
> The next person will be watching "LOST" tonight.


False

The next person thinks of sex more than 5 times a day


----------



## jaie

Flipside said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks of sex more than 5 times a day


True.

The next person has sex 5 times a day.


----------



## Kerad

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has sex 5 times a day.



False.  If I did...i wouldn't be on these boards.

The next person thinks they would be interested in sex 5 times a day. (tiring work, if done correctly...)


----------



## jaie

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.  If I did...i wouldn't be on these boards.
> 
> The next person thinks they would be interested in sex 5 times a day. (tiring work, if done correctly...)


Maybe.

The next person wants it to snow.


----------



## Kerad

True.

The next person has made snow devils before.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Kerad said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has made snow devils before.


True, I think so.

The next person wears boots on a daily basis...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, I think so.
> 
> The next person wears boots on a daily basis...


False

The next person is looking outside for snow.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is looking outside for snow.


WAHOOO YES I've been looking at it since it started a couple of hours ago!!!

The next person is having a happy night so far...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> WAHOOO YES I've been looking at it since it started a couple of hours ago!!!
> 
> The next person is having a happy night so far...


true, the kids went out and played!
The next person got alot of cooking done tonight.


----------



## morganj614

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True, on Wednesday.
> 
> The next person has fake fingernails.



 Where's my SOMD.com thong? I said snow on wednesday

See post #'s  

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1221513&postcount=821


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> true, the kids went out and played!
> The next person got alot of cooking done tonight.


False

The next person is wearing bundled up and cozy right now...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is wearing bundled up and cozy right now...


False, just a t-shirt
The next person is holding their snake.   Mine is a ball python.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> False, just a t-shirt
> The next person is holding their snake.  Mine is a ball python.


hahahah false, no snakes here!

The next person wishes they were a teenager again...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> hahahah false, no snakes here!
> 
> The next person wishes they were a teenager again...



Oh hell no. 100% false.

The next person wishes they knew then what they know now.


----------



## BuddyLee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh hell no. 100% false.
> 
> The next person wishes they knew then what they know now.


True.  I want to know everything!

The next person has a sexual toy.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh hell no. 100% false.
> 
> The next person wishes they knew then what they know now.


True, most definitely would be a good thing.

The next person has a dirty mouth...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, most definitely would be a good thing.
> 
> The next person has a dirty mouth...


true, unfortunately.
The next person has asthma.


----------



## BuddyLee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True. I want to know everything!
> 
> The next person has a sexual toy.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True.  I want to know everything!
> 
> The next person has a sexual toy.



True.  I have you.  

The next person is now blushing.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True. I want to know everything!
> 
> The next person has a sexual toy.


hmmm True.

The next person has asthma...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I have you.
> 
> The next person is now blushing.


False.

The next person has asthma..


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has asthma..



You're just going to keep asking until someone answers, aren't you?  

False.

The next person has broken a bone in their body.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I have you.
> 
> The next person is now blushing.


Dohness...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> You're just going to keep asking until someone answers, aren't you?
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person has broken a bone in their body.


 

False, and I never want to experience that kinda pain...

The next person has driven themselves to the emergency room before...


----------



## itsbob

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, and I never want to experience that kinda pain...
> 
> The next person has driven themselves to the emergency room before...


TRUE.. more then once!!

Next person is an airhead!!


----------



## jazz lady

itsbob said:
			
		

> TRUE.. more then once!!
> 
> Next person is an airhead!!



Like true, man.   

The next person doesn't floss their tetth.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

itsbob said:
			
		

> TRUE.. more then once!!
> 
> Next person is an airhead!!


False

The next person has overdue charges on their library card...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Like true, man.
> 
> The next person doesn't floss their tetth.


False, everyday

The next person has overdue charges on their library card...


----------



## itsbob

Whats a library card??


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, everyday
> 
> The next person has overdue charges on their library card...



False.  I think my library card expired in '88.  

The next person owes a lot on their credit cards.


----------



## itsbob

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I think my library card expired in '88.
> 
> The next person owes a lot on their credit cards.


FALSE FALSE FALSE... only have three and the TOTAL owed on all three is about $500

The next person is going to write their name in the snow!!


----------



## meangirl

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True.  I want to know everything!
> 
> The next person has a sexual toy.



True, I have a LOT of toys. 

The next person is getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

itsbob said:
			
		

> FALSE FALSE FALSE... only have three and the TOTAL owed on all three is about $500
> 
> The next person is going to write their name in the snow!!


True, if I remember in the morning

The next person chews gum like a cow...


----------



## meangirl

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, if I remember in the morning
> 
> The next person chews gum like a cow...



False, I detest people who chomp.  Shudder.


The next person is having a drink. Or two or three.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, I detest people who chomp. Shudder.
> 
> 
> The next person is having a drink. Or two or three.


LOL false, of course I wish

The next person has good posture...


----------



## meangirl

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> LOL false, of course I wish
> 
> The next person has good posture...



False

The next person is on a laptop.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is on a laptop.


False

The next person as not seen the new Harry Potter movie...


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is on a laptop.



False

The next person wishes he was on a lap


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person as not seen the new Harry Potter movie...



True.

The next person lives in the same area where they were born.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person lives in the same area where they were born.


There's a certain name for that, what is it?


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person lives in the same area where they were born.


True

The next person likes to stare at other people in their cars when sitting at a red light...


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> There's a certain name for that, what is it?



"Homey"


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes to stare at other people in their cars when sitting at a red light...



True.  I'm a people-watcher and it's interesting to see what people do when they think no one is looking.

The next person is listening to music.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I'm a people-watcher and it's interesting to see what people do when they think no one is looking.
> 
> The next person is listening to music.


True

The next person likes to blow their horn while sitting at a red light and then look around confused as if they don't know who blew the horn looking as if someone is blowing a horn at them...understand? yes it's fun to do that


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes to blow their horn while sitting at a red light and then look around confused as if they don't know who blew the horn looking as if someone is blowing a horn at them...understand? yes it's fun to do that



False, but now I'll know the next time who is doing that stupid stuff.  

The next person ate pasta today.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False, but now I'll know the next time who is doing that stupid stuff.
> 
> The next person ate pasta today.


 

Thinking thinking...false, I don't think I had pasta today

The next person has at least 3 rings on their fingers...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Thinking thinking...false, I don't think I had pasta today
> 
> The next person has at least 3 rings on their fingers...



False.  I took them off already and I usually only wear two.

The next person has a dry mouth.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I took them off already and I usually only wear two.
> 
> The next person has a dry mouth.


False, I don't think I do, not really sure!

The next person is doing laundry right now...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I don't think I do, not really sure!
> 
> The next person is doing laundry right now...



True.  Somebody is reading ALL the threads.  

The next person is hoping the phone doesn't ring at 2 am again.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Somebody is reading ALL the threads.
> 
> The next person is hoping the phone doesn't ring at 2 am again.


LOL 

True, it's not going to ring because I'm already on it, not by choice, just have talkaholic friends...

The next person likes to visit museums...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> True, it's not going to ring because I'm already on it, not by choice, just have talkaholic friends...
> 
> The next person likes to visit museums...



True, although I haven't really gone to any in awhile.  

The next person has never been to the West Coast.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, although I haven't really gone to any in awhile.
> 
> The next person has never been to the West Coast.


True, not really interested in California, I would like to visit Washington though

The next person has been stung by a jellyfish before...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, not really interested in California, I would like to visit Washington though
> 
> The next person has been stung by a jellyfish before...



True - many times.  Worst sting was when one got snagged around a fishing line and the line whipped it across my neck, chest, and arms.  

The next person like to crab.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True - many times. Worst sting was when one got snagged around a fishing line and the line whipped it across my neck, chest, and arms.
> 
> The next person like to crab.


OMG  ouch....sorry you had to go through that! That sounds like some extreme pain.  Good night, thanks for playing this evening!

False, I haven't tried crabbing before, it could be interesting to try one of these days though.

The next person uses a sunless tan product...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> OMG  ouch....sorry you had to go through that! That sounds like some extreme pain.  Good night, thanks for playing this evening!
> 
> False, I haven't tried crabbing before, it could be interesting to try one of these days though.
> 
> The next person uses a sunless tan product...



False.  I'd rather get my sun naturally.  

The next person is going to bed like a sane person.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I'd rather get my sun naturally.
> 
> The next person is going to bed like a sane person.



True.

The next person is an insomniac (sp?)


----------



## jaie

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is an insomniac (sp?)


True.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is hungry.


 False.


The next person is already cooking their turkey.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is already cooking their turkey.


False.

The next person is not having turkey at all today.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is not having turkey at all today.


False.


The next person is having turducken.


----------



## TWLs wife

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is having turducken.



Fasle

The next person woke up to early.


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> Fasle
> 
> The next person woke up to early.


False.  Woke up at my usual 6am


The next person is having company today.


----------



## Schizo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  Woke up at my usual 6am
> 
> 
> The next person is having company today.



False.  Going to.. vice have 

The next person is going to get trampled on Black Friday.


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> False. Going to.. vice have
> 
> The next person is going to get trampled on Black Friday.


True!


I've decided to hit JC Penny at 5AM


The next person likes Big Band music.


----------



## Schizo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> 
> I've decided to hit JC Penny at 5AM *You can make yourself a shopping list:  http://jcpenney.shoplocal.com/jcpen...ncode=JCPenney-051125&fsid=127773130212624119 *
> 
> 
> The next person likes Big Band music.



False. 

The next person will have to roll themselves home tonight.


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will have to roll themselves home tonight.


False.  I'll be rolling myself around my house


The next person has to run to the store today for a forgotten item.


----------



## mainman

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I'll be rolling myself around my house
> 
> 
> The next person has to run to the store today for a forgotten item.


 False

 The next person stuffed their bird...


----------



## otter

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person stuffed their bird...



Fasle

The next person is parading around the kitchen in the nude


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Fasle
> 
> The next person is parading around the kitchen in the nude


true

The next person is wearing a "Kiss the Cook" apron


----------



## camily

Pete said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person is wearing a "Kiss the Cook" apron


False
The next person is watching the parade.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is watching the parade.



True.  I've watched it every year for as long as I can remember.  

The next person likes stuffed ham.


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  I've watched it every year for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The next person likes stuffed ham.


True, if your making it, I'll be over.
The next person loves the holidays!


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I've watched it every year for as long as I can remember.
> 
> The next person likes stuffed ham.


True!


The next person has brown hair.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> True, if your making it, I'll be over.


No, I bought it this year from Bear Creek.  My aunt makes the BEST stuffed ham.  



> The next person loves the holidays!


True.  Just a big kid at heart.  

The next person still needs to jump in the shower.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, I bought it this year from Bear Creek.  My aunt makes the BEST stuffed ham.
> 
> 
> True.  Just a big kid at heart.
> 
> The next person still needs to jump in the shower.


True.

The next person woke up early and painted their bathroom like I just did...


----------



## jaie

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person woke up early and painted their bathroom like I just did...


False.

The next person woke up early because of their kid.


----------



## CMC122

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person woke up early because of their kid.


True, everyday like clockwork  6AM is still way better then the 5AM wake up call I used to get everyday


The next person's house smell delicious!


----------



## jazz lady

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No, I bought it this year from Bear Creek.  My aunt makes the BEST stuffed ham.



My mom just told me she has some stuffed ham from my aunt for me.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True, everyday like clockwork  6AM is still way better then the 5AM wake up call I used to get everyday
> 
> 
> The next person's house smell delicious!



True.  Amaretto, almonds, vanilla, stuffed ham...mmm...

The next person already has company.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> My mom just told me she has some stuffed ham from my aunt for me.



Did you make it?


----------



## jazz lady

dems4me said:
			
		

> Did you make it?



What part of "from my aunt" didn't you get?    They (my aunt and uncle) butcher their own hogs and make a ton of stuffed ham every year.  But it is hot, hot, HOT...just the way it should be.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> What part of "from my aunt" didn't you get?    They (my aunt and uncle) butcher their own hogs and make a ton of stuffed ham every year.  But it is hot, hot, HOT...just the way it should be.



from?? ?for??? same difference...:  Enjoy!!


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Amaretto, almonds, vanilla, stuffed ham...mmm...
> 
> The next person already has company.


False, not yet:schwoo:






The next person will be going to the movies tonight.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False, not yet:schwoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person will be going to the movies tonight.




False 


Next person will be watching football rooting for Broncos!!


----------



## jaie

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> Next person will be watching football rooting for Broncos!!


False.

The next person will eat so much today it will take the the whole weekend to recover.


----------



## dems4me

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will eat so much today it will take the the whole weekend to recover.




False



The next person will be cooking soo much food they will be cleaning out thei fridge to make room for the food. :smil:


----------



## jaie

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person will be cooking soo much food they will be cleaning out thei fridge to make room for the food. :smil:


False.

The next person family are pigs and won't have any left overs.


----------



## dems4me

jaie said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person family are pigs and won't have any left overs.




False,  but I dounderstand we are zoned if we do want pigs... :lol


Next person will start a thread on turkey leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## harleygirl

dems4me said:
			
		

> False,  but I dounderstand we are zoned if we do want pigs... :lol
> 
> 
> Next person will start a thread on turkey leftovers tomorrow.


True.....

The next person ate at 2 today and still feels like this


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.....
> 
> The next person ate at 2 today and still feels like this


False, I exercised afterwards so I wouldn't feel like crap...

The next person gained weight today...


----------



## TWLs wife

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.....
> 
> The next person ate at 2 today and still feels like this


True

The next person is done cooking for awhile. lol


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I exercised afterwards so I wouldn't feel like crap...
> 
> The next person gained weight today...


I don't know.

The next person take a long nap today after cooking all day. lol


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> I don't know.
> 
> The next person take a long nap today after cooking all day. lol


False

The next person has a tattoo on their body...


----------



## TWLs wife

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a tattoo on their body...


True,  A tigger on my ankle.

The next person tummy hurts from eattong to much.


----------



## harleygirl

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a tattoo on their body...



True

The next person is planning on getting one


----------



## TWLs wife

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is planning on getting one


True

The next person is bored right now.


----------



## K_Jo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is bored right now.


False!  is keeping me company! 


The next person is watching The Donald Trump Show.


----------



## gumbo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False!  is keeping me company!
> 
> 
> The next person is watching The Donald Trump Show.


False

The next person thinks From Texas is Gay !


----------



## sockgirl77

gumbo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks From Texas is Gay !


False.
The next person is not shopping today.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is not shopping today.



True

The next person loves this cold weather


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves this cold weather


True
The next person is eating spicy food.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is eating spicy food.



False, I am chewing on a pen......


The next person is gonna partay tonight!


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, I am chewing on a pen......
> 
> 
> The next person is gonna partay tonight!


False.
The next person wants a nap right now.


----------



## dems4me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person wants a nap right now.




False....

the next person is more bored today than me.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> the next person is more bored today than me.



False.  

The next person ran around work today wearing antlers on their head and jinglebells around their neck.


----------



## sockgirl77

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person ran around work today wearing antlers on their head and jinglebells around their neck.


False.  Didn't work today. Ask again on Monday.   
The next person is watching Dora for the third time today.


----------



## dems4me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.  Didn't work today. Ask again on Monday.
> The next person is watching Dora for the third time today.



Definately false as I do feel as though I'm baby sitting 

Next person will be getting ready to pour themselves a drink to start the weekend!!


----------



## KaZamm1061

dems4me said:
			
		

> Definately false as I do feel as though I'm baby sitting
> 
> Next person will be getting ready to pour themselves a drink to start the weekend!!




False, I wont start pouring a drink until Later Later tonight.

Next Person is driving a Station Wagon going to get Grocery's for thier 30 kids.


----------



## dems4me

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False, I wont start pouring a drink until Later Later tonight.
> 
> Next Person is driving a Station Wagon going to get Grocery's for thier 30 kids.



Definately false... 

Next person is happily in love


----------



## sockgirl77

dems4me said:
			
		

> Definately false...
> 
> Next person is happily in love


False. Really False.
The next person wants to be in love.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Really False.
> The next person wants to be in love.




True..

The next person wants to eat IceCream with Cherries.


----------



## sockgirl77

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True..
> 
> The next person wants to eat IceCream with Cherries.


True. 
The next person does not flirt.


----------



## K_Jo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person does not flirt.


True.


The next person is full of crap.


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is full of crap.


False, but you are b/c you are a great flirt.  :trainedmonkey:
The next person is drinking juice.


----------



## KaZamm1061

K_Jo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is full of crap.



False. I already took my dump for the day.

The next person is taking a trip to Cancun.


----------



## K_Jo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> :trainedmonkey:


----------



## sockgirl77

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


----------



## sockgirl77

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False. I already took my dump for the day.
> 
> The next person is taking a trip to Cancun.


False. 
The next person has back pain.


----------



## dems4me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has back pain.




False - not the minute. 

The next person is watching Dr. Phil regarding to spank or not to spank...


----------



## sockgirl77

dems4me said:
			
		

> False - not the minute.
> 
> The next person is watching Dr. Phil regarding to spank or not to spank...


False. Weather Channel
The next person is chasing their puppy with a rolled up newspaper.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Weather Channel
> The next person is chasing their puppy with a rolled up newspaper.




False He's not a puppy anymore And i cant Spank my Dog Dr Phil said so. )   

The next person will go Dancing tonight in thier underwear.


----------



## dems4me

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False He's not a puppy anymore And i cant Spank my Dog Dr Phil said so. )
> 
> The next person will go Dancing tonight in thier underwear.



 

False

The next person is single...


----------



## sockgirl77

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is single...


True.
The next person is getting ready to logoff.


----------



## Wenchy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is getting ready to logoff.



False.

The next person has no plans for the evening...


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has no plans for the evening...




true unless you call staring at walls entertainment/plans... 

the next person will run a quick errand


----------



## KaZamm1061

dems4me said:
			
		

> true unless you call staring at walls entertainment/plans...
> 
> the next person will run a quick errand




True

The next person will eat dinner in 30 minutes


----------



## Wenchy

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will eat dinner in 30 minutes



False.  Still thawing out the pork tenderloin.

The next person is thinking about delivery.


----------



## otter

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Still thawing out the pork tenderloin.
> 
> The next person is thinking about delivery.



False..saw one delivery, never doing that again..

Next person is gonna spend the night on the 'net.


----------



## KaZamm1061

otter said:
			
		

> False..saw one delivery, never doing that again..
> 
> Next person is gonna spend the night on the 'net.




False, im going to dinner then out for the night


Next person will Watch a Sitcom tonight while eatting popcorn.


----------



## dems4me

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False, im going to dinner then out for the night
> 
> 
> Next person will Watch a Sitcom tonight while eatting popcorn.



False...

next person will over imbibe in alcohol tonight


----------



## Angel

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False, im going to dinner then out for the night
> 
> 
> Next person will Watch a Sitcom tonight while eatting popcorn.


False.  I will be watching a sitcom, however I will not be eatting popcorn.
 

The next person is planning a trip for Christmas.


----------



## Wenchy

Angel said:
			
		

> False.  I will be watching a sitcom, however I will not be eatting popcorn.
> 
> 
> The next person is planning a trip for Christmas.



True, but only 3 hours away, driving distance. ( A tank of gas IS considered a trip, right)?

The next person got all of their Christmas shopping finished today.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True, but only 3 hours away, driving distance. ( A tank of gas IS considered a trip, right)?
> 
> The next person got all of their Christmas shopping finished today.


False, screw that, I am sooooooo not into all the shoving and fighting and everything else.

The next person likes to go hiking...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, screw that, I am sooooooo not into all the shoving and fighting and everything else.
> 
> The next person likes to go hiking...



True...exploring what is left of the great outdoors is awesome.

The next person would pitch a tent in the cold and rain...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...exploring what is left of the great outdoors is awesome.
> 
> The next person would pitch a tent in the cold and rain...


Define "pitch a tent"   

False on the kind you sleep in.

Next will blow leaves tomorrow


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Define "pitch a tent"
> 
> False on the kind you sleep in.
> 
> Next will blow leaves tomorrow


False, I don't see a point

The next person will spend at least a $200 tomorrow...


----------



## BuddyLee

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I don't see a point
> 
> The next person will spend at least a $200 tomorrow...


False, that was today.

The next person has half of their X-Mas shopping done already.


----------



## mainman

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False, that was today.
> 
> The next person has half of their X-Mas shopping done already.


 False, about a third....

 The next person has a headache like a mule kicked them in the head..


----------



## BuddyLee

mainman said:
			
		

> False, about a third....
> 
> The next person has a headache like a mule kicked them in the head..


False, last week a major sinus headache...ya' know the type where your eye-balls throb.

The next person prefers a Christmas real tree to a fake one.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False, last week a major sinus headache...ya' know the type where your eye-balls throb.
> 
> The next person prefers a Christmas real tree to a fake one.


False, I don't have time do deal with a real one.

The next person plans on hanging a wreath on the front of their vehicle...


----------



## harleygirl

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False, last week a major sinus headache...ya' know the type where your eye-balls throb.
> 
> The next person prefers a Christmas real tree to a fake one.


True, but I have a fake.  Kitties try to climb up a real one and my dog pees on it, so I bought a fake. 

The next person hangs outside xmas lights


----------



## BuddyLee

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I don't have time do deal with a real one.
> 
> The next person plans on hanging a wreath on the front of their vehicle...


I hate fake tree's, it's like having a fake Christmas. It only comes but once a year.

...and false, that's just tacky.

The next person likes Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I hate fake tree's, it's like having a fake Christmas. It only comes but once a year.
> 
> ...and false, that's just tacky.
> 
> The next person likes Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers.



True, but he's not my favorite.

The next person didn't go near any stores today.


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but he's not my favorite.
> 
> The next person didn't go near any stores today.


 True,

 The next person shopped on the internet today...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but he's not my favorite.
> 
> The next person didn't go near any stores today.


True!! Screw the madness seriously, I can't take it.

The next person has tinted car windows...


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> True,
> 
> The next person shopped on the internet today...



True, but I didn't buy anything...yet.  The night is young.  

The next person has NEVER shopped online.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

mainman said:
			
		

> True,
> 
> The next person shopped on the internet today...


False. No credit cards for me.

The next person has tinted windows...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but I didn't buy anything...yet. The night is young.
> 
> The next person has NEVER shopped online.


True

The next person has tinted windows


----------



## mainman

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False. No credit cards for me.
> 
> The next person has tinted windows...


 Depends, (does dirt count?)

 The next person will spend $1K or more this christmas season.....


----------



## BuddyLee

mainman said:
			
		

> Depends, (does dirt count?)
> 
> The next person will spend $1K or more this christmas season.....


False, does SFW pay that much in a season?

The next person has a pickle in their tree.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False, does SFW pay that much in a season?
> 
> The next person has a pickle in their tree.



False.  The tree isn't up yet.  

The next person put up Christmas decorations today.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  The tree isn't up yet.
> 
> The next person put up Christmas decorations today.



False

The next person is really tired.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is really tired.



False.  I took a nap today.  

The next person will still be awake after midnight.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I took a nap today.
> 
> The next person will still be awake after midnight.



True, I took a nap too.  

The next person is listening to music.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, I took a nap too.
> 
> The next person is listening to music.



True.  Listening to the new Santana album.  

The next person has bought music in the last month.


----------



## Sharon

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Listening to the new Santana album.
> 
> The next person has bought music in the last month.



False, it was a five-finger discount. 

The next person is sick of turkey.


----------



## jazz lady

Sharon said:
			
		

> False, it was a five-finger discount.
> 
> The next person is sick of turkey.



False.  I didn't cook a 25+ pound turkey and only took a little home as leftovers.  

The next person could eat stuffed ham every day.


----------



## StarCat

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I didn't cook a 25+ pound turkey and only took a little home as leftovers.
> 
> The next person could eat stuffed ham every day.


False? I've never had stuffed ham

The next person is freezing their ass off...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. I didn't cook a 25+ pound turkey and only took a little home as leftovers.
> 
> The next person could eat stuffed ham every day.


Sounds good, but I'm sure I would get tired of it after awhile!

The next person has kissed a stranger on the lips before...


----------



## jazz lady

StarCat said:
			
		

> False? I've never had stuffed ham


  Just how long have you lived in SoMD?  



> The next person is freezing their ass off...


Nope.  Toasty warm with oil heat and some antifreeze.  

The next person is dreading going outside in the morning when it's 18 degrees out.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Just how long have you lived in SoMD?
> 
> 
> Nope. Toasty warm with oil heat and some antifreeze.
> 
> The next person is dreading going outside in the morning when it's 18 degrees out.


True, that is why I will not do such a crrrazzzzy thing

The next person has kissed a stranger before...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, that is why I will not do such a crrrazzzzy thing
> 
> The next person has kissed a stranger before...



Fasle. But Ive kissed some one who turned out to be a stranger.  

The next person had too much to drink tonight


----------



## Vixen

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Fasle. But Ive kissed some one who turned out to be a stranger.
> 
> The next person had too much to drink tonight



False.... I have only had MAYBE 6 alcoholic beverages in 3 1/2 months.  

The next person cleaned out their closet tonight.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Vixen said:
			
		

> False.... I have only had MAYBE 6 alcoholic beverages in 3 1/2 months.
> 
> The next person cleaned out their closet tonight.


False.  Why clean them out? I work so hard getting that junk in there!

The next person is cold and wants to go back to bed to lay next to a warm body.


----------



## Jameo

Vixen said:
			
		

> False.... I have only had MAYBE 6 alcoholic beverages in 3 1/2 months.
> 
> The next person cleaned out their closet tonight.



Waayy false

The next person is making sausage gravy for breakfast


----------



## river rat

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False.  Why clean them out? I work so hard getting that junk in there!
> 
> The next person is cold and wants to go back to bed to lay next to a warm body.





False, time to get to work.

The next person loves fishing.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

river rat said:
			
		

> False, time to get to work.
> 
> The next person loves fishing.


True but the season is over.

The next person hates the fact they have to get moving now!


----------



## CableChick

Jameo said:
			
		

> Waayy false
> 
> The next person is making sausage gravy for breakfast


No ... but we did make cinnamon rolls!  

The next peson is saying to hell w/ putting up decorations in this cold today!


----------



## KaZamm1061

CableChick said:
			
		

> No ... but we did make cinnamon rolls!
> 
> The next peson is saying to hell w/ putting up decorations in this cold today!




False Not putting up any This year.

The next person has a santa on thier roof.


----------



## Jameo

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False Not putting up any This year.
> 
> The next person has a santa on thier roof.



False I do have one on top of my decorated TV 

The next person is bored already this morning


----------



## meangirl

Jameo said:
			
		

> False I do have one on top of my decorated TV
> 
> The next person is bored already this morning



False

The next person is going to shop online today.


----------



## KaZamm1061

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to shop online today.



False

The next person will end this Game and start a new one.


----------



## Wenchy

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will end this Game and start a new one.



False.

The next person thinks that the true/false game is


----------



## ajhkmr97

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person thinks that the true/false game is






False - I dont think it is cool...but a time killer

The next person will wear a hat today


----------



## camily

ajhkmr97 said:
			
		

> False - I dont think it is cool...but a time killer
> 
> The next person will wear a hat today


False, not a hat person, but my daughter is.
The next person is home with the kids today while the husband is pretending to be a tree.


----------



## KaZamm1061

camily said:
			
		

> False, not a hat person, but my daughter is.
> The next person is home with the kids today while the husband is pretending to be a tree.



False

The next person will put decorations up today.


----------



## Shutterbug

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will put decorations up today.


True.

The next person will be on SOMD.COM all day.


----------



## Wenchy

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will be on SOMD.COM all day.



True/False.  Household chores are never ending, but a somd.com break is...

The next person is going to take a nap.


----------



## camily

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True/False.  Household chores are never ending, but a somd.com break is...
> 
> The next person is going to take a nap.


False, but I wish!
The next person has to pee.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I wish!
> The next person has to pee.


False.

The next person is going to make homemade pizza for dinner.


----------



## dems4me

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to make homemade pizza for dinner.




False

The next person is a super nice person.


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a super nice person.



Again, true/false, depending on if I get my nap.  

The next person's cat just planted a hairball on the "light neutral" carpet.


----------



## kwillia

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a super nice person.


Pssst... dems, there is no such thing... we all have our evil side. Don't let the "super nicies" fool you into thinking they are always that way.


----------



## dems4me

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Again, true/false, depending on if I get my nap.
> 
> The next person's cat just planted a hairball on the "light neutral" carpet.




True 

Next person will be just getting in from walking the dog


----------



## Wenchy

dems4me said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person will be just getting in from walking the dog



False.  Just cats here for the time being.  

The next person is going out for seafood tonight.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Just cats here for the time being.
> 
> The next person is going out for seafood tonight.



True, I see food and eat it!

The next person is sleeping right now.


----------



## dems4me

Schizo said:
			
		

> True, I see food and eat it!
> 
> The next person is sleeping right now.




false - how can someone sleep and play this at the same time?


Next person will be kicking there shoes off and putting their feet up on something.


----------



## Schizo

dems4me said:
			
		

> false - how can someone sleep and play this at the same time?
> 
> 
> Next person will be kicking there shoes off and putting their feet up on something.



True, a dog makes for a great foot rest!

The next person is picking their nose!


----------



## KaZamm1061

Schizo said:
			
		

> True, a dog makes for a great foot rest!
> 
> The next person is picking their nose!



True, those green boogers are great for pasting post-it notes.. J/K

Next person will be taking a shower in 20 min.


----------



## Wenchy

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True, those green boogers are great for pasting post-it notes.. J/K
> 
> Next person will be taking a shower in 20 min.



False.  I DID get out of the shower 20 minutes ago.

The next person will be putting on makeup to look "purty."


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I DID get out of the shower 20 minutes ago.
> 
> The next person will be putting on makeup to look "purty."



True, just did that.  

The next person is staying home tonight.


----------



## dems4me

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, just did that.
> 
> The next person is staying home tonight.




true

next person is looking forward to the Redskins winning tomorrw


----------



## KaZamm1061

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, just did that.
> 
> The next person is staying home tonight.


False Hate football

Next person will watch movies all night


----------



## meangirl

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False Hate football
> 
> Next person will watch movies all night



False, I have none to watch.  

The next person will be online all night.


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, I have none to watch.
> 
> The next person will be online all night.



False.

The next person will be checking in when they get home, and might make some drunken rambling posts...


----------



## tomchamp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be checking in when they get home, and might make some drunken rambling posts...



False...unless Fishnguy comes in

The next person is stone cold sober?


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:
			
		

> False...unless Fishnguy comes in
> 
> The next person is stone cold sober?



True

The next person doesn't plan to be for long.


----------



## KaZamm1061

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesn't plan to be for long.




True, Thinking of going to ABC to throw darts

Next person will order pizza for dinner.


----------



## dems4me

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesn't plan to be for long.




false, I plan to be for long time... 


next person is decorating for Christmas


----------



## camily

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True, Thinking of going to ABC to throw darts
> 
> Next person will order pizza for dinner.


False, leftovers
The next person is making another pot of coffee.


----------



## CableChick

camily said:
			
		

> False, leftovers
> The next person is making another pot of coffee.


false, planning on eating up some spicy lo mein ... 

The next person can't keep a job longer than a few months.


----------



## Vixen

CableChick said:
			
		

> false, planning on eating up some spicy lo mein ...
> 
> The next person can't keep a job longer than a few months.




False.... I just hit my 18th year with the gooberment. 

The next person spent the day shopping again.


----------



## CMC122

Vixen said:
			
		

> False.... I just hit my 18th year with the gooberment.
> 
> The next person spent the day shopping again.


False.


The next person loves to gaze at their Xmas tree.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person loves to gaze at their Xmas tree.


False. Don't have one yet. 
The next person is printing out Christmas cards.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Don't have one yet.
> The next person is printing out Christmas cards.


False.  I ordered them from Snapfish





The next person is turkey'd out.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False. I ordered them from Snapfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is turkey'd out.


Not a chance!!

The next person is planning a weekend getaway!


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  I ordered them from Snapfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is turkey'd out.


False. One thing about not having the big dinner at one's own house is that there are no leftovers.

The next person thought the homemade pumpkin pie was the best thing about this year's Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. One thing about not having the big dinner at one's own house is that there are no leftovers.
> 
> The next person thought the homemade pumpkin pie was the best thing about this year's Thanksgiving holiday.


True. Thanks Aunt F.
The next person still has a Turkey hangover.


----------



## dems4me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Thanks Aunt F.
> The next person still has a Turkey hangover.



False

The next person won't have the NASTY habit of putting their ciggerettes out on the plate after they eat or throw their ciggerette butts in the sink and leave them there on their dishes they can't walk 1 foot over to place in the dishwasher


----------



## sockgirl77

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person won't have the NASTY habit of putting their ciggerettes out on the plate after they eat or throw their ciggerette butts in the sink and leave them there on their dishes they can't walk 1 foot over to place in the dishwasher


False. Eeeeeeeeeew.
The next person needs to quit smoking.


----------



## dems4me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Eeeeeeeeeew.
> The next person needs to quit smoking.



False

The next person just needs to give a crap and realize its a very disgusting and abnormal habit no matter how many times I ask this person not to do it - I'm tired of making note of what dishes to EAT off of and which one's not too ever again...


----------



## CableChick

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Eeeeeeeeeew.
> The next person needs to quit smoking.


 
False.  I gave up that nasty habit 4 years ago!

The next person hasn't put their kids to bed yet.


----------



## sockgirl77

CableChick said:
			
		

> False.  I gave up that nasty habit 4 years ago!
> 
> The next person hasn't put their kids to bed yet.


False. 2 hours ago!
The next person has heartburn.


----------



## CableChick

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 2 hours ago!
> The next person has heartburn.


False, but I do have a sore throat!  : 

The next person is getting ready to get some action.


----------



## sockgirl77

CableChick said:
			
		

> False, but I do have a sore throat!  :
> 
> The next person is getting ready to get some action.


False. 
The next person bought herself a Christmas present today.


----------



## dems4me

CableChick said:
			
		

> False, but I do have a sore throat!  :
> 
> The next person is getting ready to get some action.




False! yet again : :  

the next person is rooting for notre dame tonight


----------



## CableChick

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person bought herself a Christmas present today.


 
False, but there is always tomorrow!  

The next person is heading to bed ... like me!

Night ya'll!


----------



## dems4me

CableChick said:
			
		

> False, but there is always tomorrow!
> 
> The next person is heading to bed ... like me!
> 
> Night ya'll!




True

Sleep well 


Next person is going to post something funny


----------



## dems4me

dems4me said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Sleep well
> 
> 
> Next person is going to post something funny




False

Next person is wondering where everyone went? :scratcheshead:


----------



## Kerad

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person is wondering where everyone went? :scratcheshead:



False.  It's a hoilday weekend.  People are trying to shake off the strangeness of it all...

The next person is un-complicated by the silly season...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Kerad said:
			
		

> False. It's a hoilday weekend. People are trying to shake off the strangeness of it all...
> 
> The next person is un-complicated by the silly season...


False

The next person likes to go hunting...


----------



## dems4me

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes to go hunting...




True



(j/k   )


Next person likes to plant trees


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

dems4me said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> (j/k  )
> 
> 
> Next person likes to plant trees


True, it's always fun to plant anything.

The next person likes to read the newspaper each morning...


----------



## dems4me

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, it's always fun to plant anything.
> 
> The next person likes to read the newspaper each morning...




true

next person is getting ready for bed


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

dems4me said:
			
		

> true
> 
> next person is getting ready for bed


False

The next person has a friend who's depressed...


----------



## dems4me

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a friend who's depressed...



true


next person is depressed...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

dems4me said:
			
		

> true
> 
> 
> next person is depressed...


True, as shown by the results of the online depression test

The next person plays the lottery...


----------



## dems4me

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, as shown by the results of the online depression test
> 
> The next person plays the lottery...




true, but it determines on your definition of "plays" the lottery... 


The next person is a republican and has a big heart


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

dems4me said:
			
		

> true, but it determines on your definition of "plays" the lottery...
> 
> 
> The next person is a republican and has a big heart


True 

The next person wears a lotta eye liner...


----------



## Kerad

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wears a lotta eye liner...



False.  Not since my Motley Crue days...

The next person doesn't know whether to have another drink or go to bed...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be checking in when they get home, and might make some drunken rambling posts...


True but I'm not going to ramble.

The next person has a lot on their minds.....


----------



## KaZamm1061

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but I'm not going to ramble.
> 
> The next person has a lot on their minds.....




True So much my brain might explode

Next person will be going to bed after posting the next message.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True So much my brain might explode
> 
> Next person will be going to bed after posting the next message.


False, for the last Fu cking time, I'm not going to bed now!

The next person likes to eat cherries...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, for the last Fu cking time, I'm not going to bed now!
> 
> The next person likes to eat cherries...



True.  They're probably my favorite fruit.  

The next person is cold.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. They're probably my favorite fruit.
> 
> The next person is cold.


True, maybe a little after having this cold sobe

The next person has gotten angry at a store employee before...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, maybe a little after having this cold sobe
> 
> The next person has gotten angry at a store employee before...



True.  Haven't we all at one time or another?  

The next person has more than one vehicle.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Haven't we all at one time or another?
> 
> The next person has more than one vehicle.


True

Next has worked at a fast food joint


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Haven't we all at one time or another?
> 
> The next person has more than one vehicle.


False. I only drive one vehicle and I don't even own it, my parents do

The next person goes to rock concerts...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next has worked at a fast food joint


False, my parents would never let me

The next person goes to rock concerts..


----------



## Kerad

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, my parents would never let me
> 
> The next person goes to rock concerts..



True...most certainly.

The next person has woken up at the SAME rock concert....


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Kerad said:
			
		

> True...most certainly.
> 
> The next person has woken up at the SAME rock concert....


False, don't really go to rock concerts

The next person has white walls...


----------



## KaZamm1061

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, don't really go to rock concerts
> 
> The next person has white walls...



False
Next person likes Comedy Movies.


----------



## river rat

true



next person loves to go shopping


----------



## CableChick

river rat said:
			
		

> true
> 
> 
> 
> next person loves to go shopping


Yes!  

The next person woke up with a horrid cough and a cold!


----------



## river rat

CableChick said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> The next person woke up with a horrid cough and a cold!




false,   sorry to hear that

the next person loves to read stock quotes


----------



## Jameo

river rat said:
			
		

> false,   sorry to hear that
> 
> the next person loves to read stock quotes



False

The next person has 2 dogs that are driving them crazy this morning. Why can't they understand it's to cold to be outside chasing squirrels


----------



## KaZamm1061

False

Next person wants to take a shower.


----------



## CMC122

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person wants to take a shower.


True.

The next person wants to go to the grocery store for me.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants to go to the grocery store for me.


FALSE!    And judging by the time you posted I've answered for everyone and you've already left and not come back yet.

The next person is trying to get their significant others ass in gear.


----------



## Shutterbug

CableChick said:
			
		

> FALSE!    And judging by the time you posted I've answered for everyone and you've already left and not come back yet.
> 
> The next person is trying to get their significant others ass in gear.


False.  (He's trying to get mine in gear....  )



The next person is going to make out Christmas cards today.


----------



## camily

CableChick said:
			
		

> FALSE!    And judging by the time you posted I've answered for everyone and you've already left and not come back yet.
> 
> The next person is trying to get their significant others ass in gear.


False, he is up and out already.
The next person wants to come over and cut up and grind two deer today. GROSS!!!!


----------



## dems4me

camily said:
			
		

> False, he is up and out already.
> The next person wants to come over and cut up and grind two deer today. GROSS!!!!




False 


Next person is eating breakfast


----------



## camily

dems4me said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> Next person is eatin breakfast


False,   
The next person is a gynecologist  and is going to offer me a free pap because it is way past time and I don't have insurance.


----------



## CableChick

camily said:
			
		

> False,
> The next person is a gynecologist and is going to offer me a free pap because it is way past time and I don't have insurance.


 
 

I can't wait to see the responses to this.


----------



## dems4me

CableChick said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the responses to this.




  In the meantime I thought this was cute


----------



## KaZamm1061

dems4me said:
			
		

> In the meantime I thought this was cute


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False,
> The next person is a gynecologist and is going to offer me a free pap because it is way past time and I don't have insurance.


False.  But you know they have programs for that kind of stuff



The next person is doing laundry today.


----------



## virgovictoria

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  But you know they have programs for that kind of stuff
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is doing laundry today.


  True - Pre trip home laundry

The next person is not looking forward to Sunday chores...


----------



## CMC122

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> True - Pre trip home laundry
> 
> The next person is not looking forward to Sunday chores...


False.  



The next person has some crows feet(the plant) that I can make a wreath out of.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has some crows feet(the plant) that I can make a wreath out of.


False, I only know some places to pick it...

The next person had a good weekend...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I only know some places to pick it...
> 
> The next person had a good weekend...


True.


The next person hung Xmas lights on their house today.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person hung Xmas lights on their house today.


False
The next person is wishing it would snow 12" tonight!


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is wishing it would snow 12" tonight!


True

The next person is bored right now.


----------



## meangirl

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is bored right now.



False

The next person is getting ready to eat dinner.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to eat dinner.


False.  The kids are getting ready to though

The next person collects snowman figures.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  The kids are getting ready to though
> 
> The next person collects snowman figures.



False - I like chicken figures 


Next person is getting ready to make themselves another turkey,stuffing and cranberry (for the first time) sandwhich with a touch of Hellmans.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> False - I like chicken figures
> 
> 
> Next person is getting ready to make themselves another turkey,stuffing and cranberry (for the first time) sandwhich with a touch of Hellmans.


False.  That person is still stuffed from the first one



The next person has icicle lights on their house.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  That person is still stuffed from the first one
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has icicle lights on their house.




false

next person has already started their Christmas shopping.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> false
> 
> next person has already started their Christmas shopping.


True 



The next person is hosting a Forumite Holiday Party.


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is hosting a Forumite Holiday Party.



don't know yet :shrug:


Next person will attend all forumite parties.


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> don't know yet :shrug:
> 
> 
> Next person will attend all forumite parties.


False.



The next person can't believe it's only 5:35.


----------



## MysticalMom

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person can't believe it's only 5:35.



False. It's 6:01.  

The next person is sick of Thanksgiving leftovers.


----------



## KaZamm1061

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. It's 6:01.
> 
> The next person is sick of Thanksgiving leftovers.




False i havent had any yet.

Next person is bored to death.


----------



## MysticalMom

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False i havent had any yet.
> 
> Next person is bored to death.



true. Why else would I be sitting here playing true or false AGAIN?   

The next person likes purple pickled eggs.


----------



## CMC122

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> true. Why else would I be sitting here playing true or false AGAIN?
> 
> The next person likes purple pickled eggs.


False



The next person likes pigs feet.


----------



## MysticalMom

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person likes pigs feet.



FALSE!

The next person can't think of a true or false question.


----------



## Jameo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> The next person likes purple pickled eggs.





			
				S.U.B. said:
			
		

> The next person likes pigs feet.



True - when I little I used to tear them things up, but now :yucky:


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person can't think of a true or false question.


False

The next person knows how to change a flat tire...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person knows how to change a flat tire...


Duh! True.

The next person wears jammies to bed.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Passed up shoot but i do wear jammies


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> Duh! True.
> 
> The next person wears jammies to bed.


False, just shorts and tank most of the time

The next person has keyed someone's car before...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, just shorts and tank most of the time
> 
> The next person has keyed someone's car before...


False. Not into that.

The next person has three cats.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Not into that.
> 
> The next person has three cats.




False

The next person has a secret to tell.


----------



## Jameo

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will ask you if you have a secret to tell.



True - So whats your secret?  

The next person does not wanna go to work tomorrow


----------



## KaZamm1061

Jameo said:
			
		

> True - So whats your secret?
> 
> The next person does not wanna go to work tomorrow


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Jameo said:
			
		

> True - So whats your secret?
> 
> The next person does not wanna go to work tomorrow


False

The next person knows how to drive a motorcycle...


----------



## CableChick

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person knows how to drive a motorcycle...


True, but I'm a beginner!

The next person can't wait for the first snow!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CableChick said:
			
		

> True, but I'm a beginner!
> 
> The next person can't wait for the first snow!


True, and technically the second snow for my area

The next person knows how to drive a tractor trailer...


----------



## virgovictoria

CableChick said:
			
		

> True, but I'm a beginner!
> 
> The next person can't wait for the first snow!



  This person already experienced the first snow...  Just the other day....  So, I guess the answer is false :shrug:

The next person prefers traditional underpants (full coverage bikini/briefs).....


----------



## Justanotherjoe

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> This person already experienced the first snow...  Just the other day....  So, I guess the answer is false :shrug:
> 
> The next person prefers traditional underpants (full coverage bikini/briefs).....


False Commando

The next person has a bearskin rug.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False Commando
> 
> The next person has a bearskin rug.


Ummmm false!

The next person knows how to fly an airplane..


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Ummmm false!
> 
> The next person knows how to fly an airplane..


True

The next person has several drinks tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has several drinks tonight.


False..just powerades

The next person gets sick when flying in airplanes...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False..just powerades
> 
> The next person gets sick when flying in airplanes...



True.

The next person is watching Desperate Housewives at 9 tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is watching Desperate Housewives at 9 tonight.


True, ahhh 57 more minutes!

The next person doesn't know how to swim...


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is watching Desperate Housewives at 9 tonight.



True, if I stop running around long enough to watch it.  BIG to-do list.  

The next person writes lists like me so they don't forget to do stuff.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, 48 more minutes!
> 
> The next person doesn't know how to swim...


False. Like a fish.

The next person had cheerio's for breakfast.


----------



## The Jackoholic

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is watching Desperate Housewives at 9 tonight.


false unless you can be here before it cums on.

the next person believes the eagles have a chance to win the division this year


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, if I stop running around long enough to watch it. BIG to-do list.
> 
> The next person writes lists like me so they don't forget to do stuff.


False, I just try and remember it in my head unfortunately  

The next person knows how to swim...


----------



## morganj614

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> false unless you can be here before it cums on.
> 
> the next person believes *the eagle * have a chance to win the division this year



And which eagle would that be?


----------



## Wenchy

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Like a fish.
> 
> The next person had cheerio's for breakfast.



False.  Eww.   Make me some hash browns and bacon?

The next person wants a tin of sardines for a snack.


----------



## The Jackoholic

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. Eww.  Make me some hash browns and bacon?
> 
> The next person wants a tin of sardines for a snack.


false eww what do ya think we're jabba and bg

next person is on vacation like me this up coming week


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Eww.   Make me some hash browns and bacon?
> 
> The next person wants a tin of sardines for a snack.


True or even some anchovis

The next person has a pimple.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True or even some anchovis
> 
> The next person has a pimple.


I would not want to know if someone had one of those or not...and False

The next person wears a lot of jewelry...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> I would not want to know if someone had one of those or not...and False
> 
> The next person wears a lot of jewelry...



True.

The next person sleeps/showers with all of their jewelry on (exception of earrings)


----------



## Nickel

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> I would not want to know if someone had one of those or not...and False
> 
> The next person wears a lot of jewelry...


 False

The next person wears a lot of makeup


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Nickel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wears a lot of makeup


False, I wear makeup but not layers and layers of that crap like some people

The next person went to church today...


----------



## Schizo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I wear makeup but not layers and layers of that crap like some people
> 
> The next person went to church today...



False.

The next person loves Indian food.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves Indian food.




TRUEEEEEEEE.. 


Next person is getting ready to go to bed cuz they are drunk


----------



## Wenchy

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> TRUEEEEEEEE..
> 
> 
> Next person is getting ready to go to bed cuz they are drunk



False.

The next person just said good night to the person they love, and told them that they love them.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just said good night to the person they love, and told them that they love them.


False, but I should have

The next person is an organized person...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, but I should have
> 
> The next person is an organized person...



True...chaotic in a way, but well organized.

The next person is going to eat a HUGE slice of pizza before going to bed.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...chaotic in a way, but well organized.
> 
> The next person is going to eat a HUGE slice of pizza before going to bed.


 False

The next person has a fast metabolism...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a fast metabolism...



True.

The next person is thinking about bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns and 3 cups of coffee for breakfast.


----------



## CableChick

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is thinking about bacon, sausage, eggs, hashbrowns and 3 cups of coffee for breakfast.


False, except for the coffee!!

The next person is going to call in sick to work.


----------



## bresamil

CableChick said:
			
		

> False, except for the coffee!!
> 
> The next person is going to call in sick to work.


Tempting....but false.

The next person will just have arrived at work.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

bresamil said:
			
		

> Tempting....but false.
> 
> The next person will just have arrived at work.


False. Been here for w while.

The next person Raked leaves all weekend.


----------



## baswm

false

Next person split wood this weekend.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

baswm said:
			
		

> false
> 
> Next person split wood this weekend.


False. No place to use it.

The next person has a birthday today!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. No place to use it.
> 
> The next person has a birthday today!


False, it's not yours is it?
The next person is having asthma problems today.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, it's not yours is it?
> The next person is having asthma problems today.


False (yes it is)

This person hopes the next person will be okay!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False (yes it is)
> 
> This person hopes the next person will be okay!


True lol I feel better already!
The next person must go to work very early!


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True lol I feel better already!
> The next person must go to work very early!


True. I like to beat the traffic.

The next person will go home early today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True. I like to beat the traffic.
> 
> The next person will go home early today.


False. 9.5 hours for me today.
The next person is drinking cold coffee.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 9.5 hours for me today.
> The next person is drinking cold coffee.


False   
The next person wishes there was something to do today.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person wishes there was something to do today.




False, there always IS something to do today.....


The next person is drinking tea......


----------



## Tina2001aniT

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, there always IS something to do today.....
> 
> 
> The next person is drinking tea......


 
False, hot chocolate



The next person is sick


----------



## camily

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False, hot chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is sick


True, sick in the head.
The next person just noticed they have a flat tire so they can't go ANYWHERE today.


----------



## Midnightrider

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False, hot chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is sick


true, but only in the head

the next person should really get back to working


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person just noticed they have a flat tire so they can't go ANYWHERE today.




:fixaflat: 

False, all donuts are up and rolling....


The next abuser is tired...


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> :fixaflat:
> 
> False, all donuts are up and rolling....
> 
> 
> The next abuser is tired...


False.



The next person loves monday


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person loves monday


False
The next person wants to trade cars with me.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person loves monday


True. I got cabin fever this weekend.
The next person has too much work piled up.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person wants to trade cars with me.




False, but a ride could be arranged. 


The next person is calling AAA......


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, but a ride could be arranged.
> 
> 
> The next person is calling AAA......


False.
The next person hates the sound of a phone ring.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, but a ride could be arranged.
> 
> 
> The next person is calling AAA......


Rack'm, I think I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person hates the sound of a phone ring.


False......I turn down the ringer. 


The next person is wishing it was the weekend already.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Rack'm, I think I'm falling in love with you.




<img src="http://deephousepage.com/smilies/spank2.gif">


----------



## Tina2001aniT

rack'm said:
			
		

> False......I turn down the ringer.
> 
> 
> The next person is wishing it was the weekend already.


 
True!!!

The next person doesn't feel like working today


----------



## rack'm

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> The next person doesn't feel like working today




True!!!  


The next person isn't going to get much done today.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> True!!!
> 
> 
> The next person isn't going to get much done today.


True, if I keep talking to you.
The next person is going to bring me $1,000,000 today.


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> True, if I keep talking to you.
> The next person is going to bring me $1,000,000 today.


True.. In quarters

the next person plays BINGO


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> True.. In quarters
> 
> the next person plays BINGO


Great, I'll take it.
False
The next person plays the lottery.


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> Great, I'll take it.
> False
> The next person plays the lottery.


True

The next person has won the lottery


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has won the lottery


False, unfortunately.
The next person is getting hungry.


----------



## CMC122

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has won the lottery


False.


The next person bites their nails.


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person bites their nails.


True.

The next person is going out to lunch today.


----------



## camily

Shutterbug said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going out to lunch today.


Is that an offer?   
Maybe true, maybe false
The next person needs more coffee.


----------



## Railroad

camily said:
			
		

> Is that an offer?
> Maybe true, maybe false
> The next person needs more coffee.


False - I figured out yesterday that coffee, since I stopped drinking it on a daily basis, upsets my stomach 

The next person wants the sun to come back out.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Railroad said:
			
		

> False - I figured out yesterday that coffee, since I stopped drinking it on a daily basis, upsets my stomach
> 
> The next person wants the sun to come back out.


True but it doesn't matter.

The next person is having a great day.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but it doesn't matter.
> 
> The next person is having a great day.


True


The next person has already mailed out their holiday cards.


----------



## Railroad

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person has already mailed out their holiday cards.


 False!  Thanks, I almost forgot!!

The next person is having a yummy lunch!


----------



## Pegster710

Railroad said:
			
		

> False!  Thanks, I almost forgot!!
> 
> The next person is having a yummy lunch!




False!  Campbell's Chunky Chicken Soup...


The next person is done with Christmas shopping.


----------



## Tri

Pegster710 said:
			
		

> False!  Campbell's Chunky Chicken Soup...
> 
> 
> The next person is done with Christmas shopping.


 False, not even close


The next person is depressed


----------



## sockgirl77

Tri said:
			
		

> False, not even close
> 
> 
> The next person is depressed


False. Just moody.
The next person is paying bills.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just moody.
> The next person is paying bills.


False.


The next person is glad they have their life and not someone else's.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is glad they have their life and not someone else's.


True. I am happy on the inside.
The next person needs a new car.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I am happy on the inside.
> The next person needs a new car.


True!
The next person is sneezing like crazy today.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I am happy on the inside.
> The next person needs a new car.



Kind of true.  I need another vehicle but it doesn't need to be new, just 4WD.  

The next person is still full from lunch.  :souvlaki&spanokopita:


----------



## Justanotherjoe

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Kind of true.  I need another vehicle but it doesn't need to be new, just 4WD.
> 
> The next person is still full from lunch.  :souvlaki&spanokopita:


False. I love souvlaki! 

The next person is ready to go home.


----------



## CMC122

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I love souvlaki!
> 
> The next person is ready to go home.


True



The next person is getting ready to have a baby.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is getting ready to have a baby.


  false  
The next person is still sneezing.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> false
> The next person is still sneezing.


False


The next person wears spongey pink curlers to bed.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person wears spongey pink curlers to bed.



Hell no.  At least not since I was a little girl.  :mommyscarredmeforlife:

The next person saw someone in a store recently wearing slippers.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Hell no.  At least not since I was a little girl.  :mommyscarredmeforlife:
> 
> The next person saw someone in a store recently wearing slippers.


True. Wal*Mart
The next person has oily skin.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Wal*Mart
> The next person has oily skin.


False.  

The next person has dry crocodile skin


----------



## Shutterbug

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has dry crocodile skin


It's winter isn't it?  I'm working on making it a little less crocodily.


The next person has a headache and feels like poo.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has dry crocodile skin


 
False

The next person is bloated


----------



## camily

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is bloated


True ms:
The next person's nose hurts from blowing it so much today.


----------



## CableChick

camily said:
			
		

> True ms:
> The next person's nose hurts from blowing it so much today.


True!  

The next person is scared of spiders


----------



## Wenchy

CableChick said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is scared of spiders



False...but I'm not happy if one is in my hair, or crawling anywhere on my body.  

The next person is scared to fly.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False...but I'm not happy if one is in my hair, or crawling anywhere on my body.
> 
> The next person is scared to fly.



False.

The next person is a hot brunette.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a hot brunette.


So True!

The next person wants a date.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> So True!
> 
> The next person wants a date.


False

The next person has a good sense of humor...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a good sense of humor...



True.  It's kept me semi-sane all these years.  

The next person is amazed how warm it still is outside.


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a good sense of humor...



True.   It's a must have survival skill if you are going to stay here...

The next person is going through the change of life.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.   It's a must have survival skill if you are going to stay here...
> 
> The next person is going through the change of life.



True... I've changed.  

The next person is a hottie.  ;-)


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Schizo said:
			
		

> True... I've changed.
> 
> The next person is a hottie. ;-)


False

The next person is a daydreamer...


----------



## Schizo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a daydreamer...



True.

The next person snores.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person snores.



True.  

The next person drools...


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person drools...



True.   DDDrrrooooolllll

The next person sleepwalks.


----------



## camily

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.   DDDrrrooooolllll
> 
> The next person sleepwalks.


False
The next person got up late today and had to rush the kids.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person got up late today and had to rush the kids.



False.....


The next person is getting ready to eat eggs and sausage....


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False.....
> 
> 
> The next person is getting ready to eat eggs and sausage....


Sausage, hehe.
False, still   
The next person is making a deer roast in the slow cooker today.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> Sausage, hehe.
> False, still
> The next person is making a deer roast in the slow cooker today.


False I wish.

The next person drinks foo foo coffee.


----------



## thakidistight

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False I wish.
> 
> The next person drinks foo foo coffee.



False, dont drink ANY coffee


The next person is giving away some venison :fingerscrossed:.....


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, dont drink ANY coffee
> 
> 
> The next person is giving away some venison :fingerscrossed:.....


true, I have over 50lbs of it now.
The next person has some great recipes for me.


----------



## thakidistight

camily said:
			
		

> true, I have over 50lbs of it now.
> The next person has some great recipes for me.



False, I dont know all that many recipies, but I can grill like a champ!

The next person will give me some venison in exchange for making them some jerkey!


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, I dont know all that many recipies, but I can grill like a champ!
> 
> The next person will give me some venison in exchange for making them some jerkey!


TRUE!!! Is a roast ok for jerky? He has it cut into roast and we ground up the rest.
The next person's mouth is watering.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> TRUE!!! Is a roast ok for jerky? He has it cut into roast and we ground up the rest.
> The next person's mouth is watering.


True but I will be getting some Elk meat this afternoon! I also have a Wild Game Book of recipes.

The next person will be happy to give me some!


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but I will be getting some Elk meat this afternoon! I also have a Wild Game Book of recipes.
> 
> The next person will be happy to give me some!


Give you some what? hehehehe


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but I will be getting some Elk meat this afternoon! I also have a Wild Game Book of recipes.
> 
> The next person will be happy to give me some!


Money? False.  Sex? False.  Advice? Sure

The next person likes to go to bars...


----------



## camily

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Money? False.  Sex? False.  Advice? Sure
> 
> The next person likes to go to bars...


False, been there done that, but occasionally is ok.
The next person just got a phone call.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> False, been there done that, but occasionally is ok.
> The next person just got a phone call.


True. Wrong number

The next person loves to lay in bed and listen the rain.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True. Wrong number
> 
> The next person loves to lay in bed and listen the rain.


True, I sleep like a log during a storm. 
The next person hasn't had lunch yet.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> True, I sleep like a log during a storm.
> The next person hasn't had lunch yet.



False.  Went to Mickey D's... :-(

The next person has fleas.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> False. Went to Mickey D's... :-(
> 
> The next person has fleas.


False. I wear a flea collar.

The next person wants to scratch my itch.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I wear a flea collar.
> 
> The next person wants to scratch my itch.



False.

The next person just picked their nose.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I wear a flea collar.
> 
> The next person wants to scratch my itch.


  
I thought it was going to say "scratch my crotch" lol


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> I thought it was going to say "scratch my crotch" lol


I can scratch my own crotch.

The next person is leaving early.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> I can scratch my own crotch.
> 
> The next person is leaving early.


False, as I said before, the kids would wonder where I was going.
The next person has to pee.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> False, as I said before, the kids would wonder where I was going.
> The next person has to pee.



True....

Whew....   The next person likes to watch


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> Whew.... The next person likes to watch


False!

The next person isn't wearing a jacket today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person isn't wearing a jacket today.


True.
The next person has on black shoes.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has on black shoes.


True. Thanks

The next person is thinking about the rain coming!


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True. Thanks
> 
> The next person is thinking about the rain coming!


False. Rain is here.
The next person is hungry.


----------



## Wenchy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Rain is here.
> The next person is hungry.



False.

The next person is sick, and has no appetite.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick, and has no appetite.


False. Feel great actually.

The next person is having chicken for dinner.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Feel great actually.
> 
> The next person is having chicken for dinner.


False. I think. Not sure yet.
The next person has a zit.


----------



## Wenchy

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Feel great actually.
> 
> The next person is having chicken for dinner.



False.  London Broil for the family tonight.

The next person loves to cook.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. London Broil for the family tonight.
> 
> The next person loves to cook.


False. Don't know how.

The next person will cook for me.


----------



## Wenchy

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Don't know how.
> 
> The next person will cook for me.



True.

The next person will take care of the clean up duties.


----------



## sockgirl77

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will take care of the clean up duties.


False.
The next person is cleaning.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is cleaning.




False

The next person Played Twister, Naked at one point!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person Played Twister, Naked at one point!


False, never doing that crap sober

The next person likes children...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, never doing that crap sober
> 
> The next person likes children...



true. I guess. I have 4.

The next person loves the rain.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> true. I guess. I have 4.
> 
> The next person loves the rain.


True, of course not my hair though, complete frizzball

The next person thinks they can sing really well...


----------



## Schizo

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, of course not my hair though, complete frizzball
> 
> The next person thinks they can sing really well...



True.  (but only after a "few" beers LOL)

The next person likes Hummers.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. (but only after a "few" beers LOL)
> 
> The next person likes Hummers.


Which ones???

The next person is very serious today.


----------



## Softballkid

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> Which ones???
> 
> The next person is very serious today.



Falso...

Its to early in the A.M to be serious yet..half the people I work with just walked through the door..so the fun hasnt begun....

The next person will be drinkin that nasty ol coffee (grab a DEW haha)


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Falso...
> 
> Its to early in the A.M to be serious yet..half the people I work with just walked through the door..so the fun hasnt begun....
> 
> The next person will be drinkin that nasty ol coffee (grab a DEW haha)


True. Dew?  Talk about something that's bad for you!

The next person has to work outside.


----------



## Jameo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True. Dew?  Talk about something that's bad for you!
> 
> The next person has to work outside.



False

the next person has PMS


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Jameo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> the next person has PMS


True. Life sucks...

The next person loves seeing the sunshine.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True. Life sucks...
> 
> The next person loves seeing the sunshine.


True.
The next person is soooo ready for snow.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is soooo ready for snow.



True..if its gonna be under 60, it might as well snow...haha..bring me snow, or bring back my 90 degree weather

The next person will buy someone the new Garth Brooks box set for christmas.....


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True..if its gonna be under 60, it might as well snow...haha..bring me snow, or bring back my 90 degree weather
> 
> The next person will buy someone the new Garth Brooks box set for christmas.....


False.
The next person won't get crap for Christmas.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person won't get crap for Christmas.


True but Christmas isn't about that.

The next person is having ham for Christmas.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True but Christmas isn't about that.
> 
> The next person is having ham for Christmas.


True. Honey ham.  
The next person goes to mass on Christmas Eve.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Honey ham.
> The next person goes to mass on Christmas Eve.


False. Not Catholic anymore, but maybe church.
The next person wish's they could call k_Jo and tell her Tony Stewart is on Today right now.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False. Not Catholic anymore, but maybe church.
> The next person wish's they could call k_Jo and tell her Tony Stewart is on Today right now.


False. 
The next person hates their slow ass printer.


----------



## Railroad

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person hates their slow ass printer.


False - it gives me a chance to go do other stuff.

The next person is anxious for the end of the work week.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> False - it gives me a chance to go do other stuff.
> 
> The next person is anxious for the end of the work week.


True.
The next person needs to get off the computer and eat some damn lunch.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person needs to get off the computer and eat some damn lunch.


False. Lunch is over and I want dinner.

The next person has already made their Christmas wish list.


----------



## thakidistight

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Lunch is over and I want dinner.
> 
> The next person has already made their Christmas wish list.



False, I have no idea what I want or need


The next person has free, seasoned, split firewood to a good home


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, I have no idea what I want or need
> 
> 
> The next person has free, seasoned, split firewood to a good home


False. No, thanks.
The next person has a fireplace.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. No, thanks.
> The next person has a fireplace.



False,  did... :-(

The next person is at work.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False,  did... :-(
> 
> The next person is at work.


True.
The next person drives a blue car.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person drives a blue car.



False...its not a car  

The next person drives a Ford


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False...its not a car
> 
> The next person drives a Ford


False. Chevy 
The next person drives a rice burner.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Chevy
> The next person drives a rice burner.


BITE YOUR LIP!

The next person has expensive car insurance payments.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> BITE YOUR LIP!
> 
> The next person has expensive car insurance payments.


False. 
The next person has a clean (100%) driving record.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has a clean (100%) driving record.


BITE YOUR LIP AGAIN. I'm a guy! LOL.

The next person likes white Christmas trees.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> BITE YOUR LIP AGAIN. I'm a guy! LOL.
> 
> The next person likes white Christmas trees.


False. Tacky!
The next person likes green bulbs on green trees.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Tacky!
> The next person likes green bulbs on green trees.


True with the other Christmas colors.

The next person eats a lot of Mexican foods.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True with the other Christmas colors.
> 
> The next person eats a lot of Mexican foods.


True. 
The next person loves to eat taco.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person loves to eat taco.


True, especially fish tacos.

The next person thinks my answer was dirty.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, especially fish tacos.
> 
> The next person thinks my answer was dirty.


False. Used to it. I work for a construction company. 
The next person has earned his red wings.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Used to it. I work for a construction company.
> The next person has earned his red wings.




*FALSE*

The next person cannot wait till 10 am tomorrow....


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> *FALSE*
> 
> The next person cannot wait till 10 am tomorrow....


True, I guess. I don't have anything planned. Do you?
The next person is getting off early.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True, I guess. I don't have anything planned. Do you?
> The next person is getting off early.



True...5 minutes early 

(and yeah I do have something planned for 10 am tomorrow)

The next person has to pee.


----------



## KaZamm1061

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is getting ready to have a baby.




BUMP BUMP BUMP


----------



## camily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True...5 minutes early
> 
> (and yeah I do have something planned for 10 am tomorrow)
> 
> The next person has to pee.


True
The next person is getting ready for dinner.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person is getting ready for dinner.




False, we've already eaten. 


The next person is tired......


----------



## jazz lady

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, we've already eaten.
> 
> 
> The next person is tired......


True.  Way late night last night with too much to drink.  

The next person is going out tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. Way late night last night with too much to drink.
> 
> The next person is going out tonight.


Nahhh just got home from class

The next person has the new Shakira cd!


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Nahhh just got home from class
> 
> The next person has the new Shakira cd!


False.


The next person got the Martina McBride Christmas CD in the mail today


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person got the Martina McBride Christmas CD in the mail today


False, but I'm guessing you did? 
The next person is ready to put the kids to bed so they can get some peace and quiet!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I'm guessing you did?
> The next person is ready to put the kids to bed so they can get some peace and quiet!


False, but I'm glad ur getting some peace and quiet.

The next person is about to watch LOST!


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, but I'm glad ur getting some peace and quiet.
> 
> The next person is about to watch LOST!


Done!





The next person couldn't believe the ending


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person couldn't believe the ending


True, it was the bestest!

The next person thinks Sawyer and Sayid have sweet azzes...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, it was the bestest!
> 
> The next person thinks Sawyer and Sayid have sweet azzes...






The next person has cold feet.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person has cold feet.


True

The next person is a stripper...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a stripper...



true. But only for the ole man. 

The next person has a Harley.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> true. But only for the ole man.


That works!



			
				MysticalMom said:
			
		

> The next person has a Harley.


False and I don't plan on getting one either

The next person is a messy writer...


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> The next person is a messy writer...



I think this is false, but I also type faster than I write.

The next person has a messy house.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I think this is false, but I also type faster than I write.
> 
> The next person has a messy house.


True, but only because my family has clutter issues. I am a neat freak.

The next person just spent four hours writing a lit. paper and are relieved that they are finished finally.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, but only because my family has clutter issues. I am a neat freak.
> 
> The next person just spent four hours writing a lit. paper and are relieved that they are finished finally.


True

The next person has their weekend planned out already...


----------



## Justanotherjoe

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has their weekend planned out already...


False. I take it as it comes.

The next person hasn't had enough coffee yet!


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. I take it as it comes.
> 
> The next person hasn't had enough coffee yet!


False. Just one cup for me.
The next person used the snooze button today.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just one cup for me.
> The next person used the snooze button today.



True.

The next person had to get gas before rolling into work this morning.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just one cup for me.
> The next person used the snooze button today.


True and I think I broke it.

The next person didn't want to get out of the shower.


----------



## sockgirl77

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True and I think I broke it.
> 
> The next person didn't want to get out of the shower.


False. Got too steamy.
The next person saw Jameo this morning.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Got too steamy.
> The next person saw Jameo this morning.


False. Who's Jameo?

The next person is going shopping tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Got too steamy.
> The next person saw Jameo this morning.



False.  Talked to her on the phone 

The next person wants to take a vacation.


----------



## CMC122

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False. Talked to her on the phone
> 
> The next person wants to take a vacation.


True.


The next person has green eyes.


----------



## Softballkid

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has green eyes.




False, I have blue

The next person hasnt done ANY christmas shopping yet


----------



## Railroad

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has green eyes.


False, they're ummm, Hazel (stupid name for a color).

The next person has the day off tomorrow.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> False, they're ummm, Hazel (stupid name for a color).
> 
> The next person has the day off tomorrow.


False. 
The next person is putting in O.T. this week.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is putting in O.T. this week.


False. It's not allowed.

The next person just can't seem to get warm this morning.


----------



## sunflower

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. It's not allowed.
> 
> The next person just can't seem to get warm this morning.


True

The next person is working a half day today


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is working a half day today


False. Dammit.
The next person is working O.T. today.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Dammit.
> The next person is working O.T. today.


True (stay at home mom,   )
The next person will take their son to scouts tonight.


----------



## stockgirl

camily said:
			
		

> True (stay at home mom,   )
> The next person will take their son to scouts tonight.


False. Maybe in a few years.
The next person gets their paycheck today.


----------



## sunflower

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. Maybe in a few years.
> The next person gets their paycheck today.


False. Got mine on Tuesday

The next person doesnt get paid until next week.


----------



## MysticalMom

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. Maybe in a few years.
> The next person gets their paycheck today.



False. Stay at home mom. Lousy pay and no 401k. 

The next person's next paycheck is aleady spent.


----------



## stockgirl

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. Stay at home mom. Lousy pay and no 401k.
> 
> The next person's next paycheck is aleady spent.


False. Not completly.
The next person has an MPD.


----------



## MysticalMom

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. Not completly.
> The next person has an MPD.



True. I'm a Gemini. Can't help it. 

The Next person obeys the voices in their head.


----------



## stockgirl

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. I'm a Gemini. Can't help it.
> 
> The Next person obeys the voices in their head.


True.   
The next person has long nails.


----------



## sockgirl77

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has long nails.


True. Always
The next person had long hair.


----------



## rack'm

sunflower said:
			
		

> The next person doesnt get paid until next week.




True....

The next person has a tourney to shoot in this weekend.


----------



## MysticalMom

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has long nails.



False. I'm a biter.

The next person has long FAKE nails.


----------



## MysticalMom

rack'm said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person has a tourney to shoot in this weekend.



False.

The next person is going to sleep the weekend away.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to sleep the weekend away.


False. Not possible. Lil Man is hitting the terrible two's early.
The next person wishes they could.


----------



## camily

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to sleep the weekend away.


False, I wish.
The next person is going to watch ER tonight, if it's new.


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> False, I wish.
> The next person is going to watch ER tonight, if it's new.


False . Law and order and CSI repeats 

The next person is going away this weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> False . Law and order and CSI repeats
> 
> The next person is going away this weekend


False. 
The next person loves to wrap presents.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person loves to wrap presents.


True

The next person has the stores wrap the  presents


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has the stores wrap the  presents


False, but I do HATE doing it. 
The next person an animal LOVER!!!


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I do HATE doing it.
> The next person an animal LOVER!!!


False. I like them just fine, but I'm not a LOVER anymore.
The next person is a snake lover.


----------



## sunflower

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I do HATE doing it.
> The next person an animal LOVER!!!


True I love a wild man 

The next person has more than 3 animals


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I like them just fine, but I'm not a LOVER anymore.
> The next person is a snake lover.


False....

The next person has a snake


----------



## KingFish

False

Next person is from a large family.


----------



## camily

sunflower said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person has a snake


True, her name is peanut and she is a ball python.
The next person has a saltwater tank.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

camily said:
			
		

> True, her name is peanut and she is a ball python.
> The next person has a saltwater tank.


False but would like to get one someday.

The next person is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## camily

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False but would like to get one someday.
> 
> The next person is enjoying the sunshine.


Let me know when you do and I will help you with it.
False, too cold for me.
The next person just had a hotdog for lunch.


----------



## Softballkid

camily said:
			
		

> Let me know when you do and I will help you with it.
> False, too cold for me.
> The next person just had a hotdog for lunch.




False, shake n bake porkchops an mashtaters...mmmmmmm mmmmmm good

The next person wants to help me cut some trees up this weekend and take some of the wood...haha... PLEASE


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False, shake n bake porkchops an mashtaters...mmmmmmm mmmmmm good
> 
> The next person wants to help me cut some trees up this weekend and take some of the wood...haha... PLEASE


False. Really false!!! 
The next person should ask some guys from the ball teams to come help. I'll come watch.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Really false!!!
> The next person should ask some guys from the ball teams to come help. I'll come watch.




Haha...I do have 1 guy from my ball team comming, Ill see if I can get a few more for ya...


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Haha...I do have 1 guy from my ball team comming, Ill see if I can get a few more for ya...


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>




      aw shucks....     haha


----------



## Railroad

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False, shake n bake porkchops an mashtaters...mmmmmmm mmmmmm good
> 
> The next person wants to help me cut some trees up this weekend and take some of the wood...haha... PLEASE


False - sorry.

The next person made lunch vs. buying it.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> False - sorry.
> 
> The next person made lunch vs. buying it.


True. Beef Stew.  
The next person just got their check.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Beef Stew.
> The next person just go their check.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

>


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


 

The next person hates bare feet.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> The next person hates bare feet.


True. WTF did you think I'd say?
The next person's boss just walked in.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. WTF did you think I'd say?
> The next person's boss just walked in.


Flase.
The next person has thier own office.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Flase.
> The next person has thier own office.


True. 
The next person has lots of pics on their desk.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has lots of pics on their desk.


False.


The next person  blindly throws things over their cubicle walls to see if they get a response.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person  blindly throws things over their cubicle walls to see if they get a response.


False. Though, it does sound amusing. 
The next person is gonna smack the twit who keeps effing with the thermostat.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person  blindly throws things over their cubicle walls to see if they get a response.



True!!  Ding fries are done 

The next person just needs to go home for the day.


----------



## bresamil

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True!!  Ding fries are done
> 
> The next person just needs to go home for the day.



TRUE!!!!!

The next person is already home.


----------



## Schizo

bresamil said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!!
> 
> The next person is already home.



False.  In one hour, it will be true!

The next person's favorite color is Green.


----------



## jwwb2000

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  In one hour, it will be true!
> 
> The next person's favorite color is Green.



False.

The next person is going to the parade on base to see the cheerleaders.


----------



## Schizo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to the parade on base to see the cheerleaders.



False... :-( , should be quite nipply. :

The next person is thinking about gaining weight over the holidays.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False... :-( , should be quite nipply. :
> 
> The next person is thinking about gaining weight over the holidays.


False. Hope not. 
The next person will have a stocking this year.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Hope not.
> The next person will have a stocking this year.


False....living on your own does have its downfalls


The next person wants to make me a stocking!


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False....living on your own does have its downfalls
> 
> 
> The next person wants to make me a stocking!


False, just buy one mannnnn!! Or use a sock!  yeeeeahhh

The next person secretly wants to be a stripper...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, just buy one mannnnn!! Or use a sock!  yeeeeahhh
> 
> The next person secretly wants to be a stripper...



False.

The next person has lived out their dreams.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has lived out their dreams.


False, that's a nice thought though

The next person likes to wear dresses...


----------



## CMC122

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, that's a nice thought though
> 
> The next person likes to wear dresses...


False.


The next person likes chitlins.


----------



## Wenchy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person likes chitlins.



I SO want to try them!  Can't give a true/false at this point.

The next person loves pickled pig's feet...


----------



## CMC122

Wenchy said:
			
		

> I SO want to try them! Can't give a true/false at this point.
> 
> The next person loves pickled pig's feet...


False


The next persons Dad used to keep a jar of head cheese in the fridgidator


----------



## Wenchy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next persons Dad used to keep a jar of head cheese in the fridgidator




True.   

The next person's dad brewed their own beer, and let their 3 year old sample it...


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person's dad brewed their own beer, and let their 3 year old sample it...


False, It was my grandfather, down in the basement, and it stunk!

The next person actually liked the taste of beer prior to being twelve.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, It was my grandfather, down in the basement, and it stunk!
> 
> The next person actually liked the taste of beer prior to being twelve.



False.  It was a little after twelve.  

The next person hates sloe gin.


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, It was my grandfather, down in the basement, and it stunk!
> 
> The next person actually liked the taste of beer prior to being twelve.



False.  Puked it up until the age of 17.

The next person LOVES the taste of beer (now)


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Puked it up until the age of 17.
> 
> The next person LOVES the taste of beer (now)



True.  Sam Adams.. and Pebst Blue Ribbon 

The next person is teary eyed.


----------



## jazz lady

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Sam Adams.. and Pebst Blue Ribbon


Sam yes.  Pabst no.  



> The next person is teary eyed.



True.  I just broke one of my hand-painted wine glasses.  

The next person doesn't have to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Sam yes. Pabst no.
> 
> 
> 
> True. I just broke one of my hand-painted wine glasses.
> 
> The next person doesn't have to go to work tomorrow.


False  I think my hand painted wine glasses left town 

The next person has an itch.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False  I think my hand painted wine glasses left town


  I had 4 and am now down to two.



> The next person has an itch.


True.  

The next person has a backscratcher to get that itch.


----------



## Railroad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I had 4 and am now down to two.
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> The next person has a backscratcher to get that itch.


True - a door frame.

Next person loves eggs for breakfast.


----------



## morganj614

Railroad said:
			
		

> True - a door frame.
> 
> Next person loves eggs for breakfast.



True and crispy scrapple.

The next person is looking for a new hobby.


----------



## camily

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True and crispy scrapple.
> 
> The next person is looking for a new hobby.


I thought that said hubby and I was thinking TRUE!! lol
False.
The next person just changed a poopy diaper. Yuck!


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> I thought that said hubby and I was thinking TRUE!! lol
> False.
> The next person just changed a poopy diaper. Yuck!



False.

The next person is happy and sad at the same time.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is happy and sad at the same time.


True. The next person was in the hospital all night last night.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. The next person was in the hospital all night last night.



False, although I should have stopped by for a skull check



The next person has never had surgery


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, although I should have stopped by for a skull check
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has never had surgery


False. 4 of them
The next person has spent too much time in hospitals.


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, although I should have stopped by for a skull check
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has never had surgery


False
The next person is getting ready to watch Harry Connick Jr. on Ellen. Yum!


----------



## jwwb2000

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is getting ready to watch Harry Connick Jr. on Ellen. Yum!



False.

The next person  over Nascar drivers.


----------



## camily

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person  over Nascar drivers.


False, but I do like NASCAR.
The next person just spilled their coffe all over the place trying to get to the Tv to see Harry.


----------



## jwwb2000

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I do like NASCAR.
> The next person just spilled their coffe all over the place trying to get to the Tv to see Harry.



False.

The next person wants to go home for a nooner.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to go home for a nooner.


False.
The next person is already at home.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is already at home.



True, but not for much longer.  Time to head to Waldorf and buy my furniture.  

The next person is sipping on a hot beverage.  (Amaretto hot chocolate for me.   )


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but not for much longer. Time to head to Waldorf and buy my furniture.
> 
> The next person is sipping on a hot beverage. (Amaretto hot chocolate for me.  )


  True.  



The next person would like to start today all over.


----------



## Railroad

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but not for much longer. Time to head to Waldorf and buy my furniture.
> 
> The next person is sipping on a hot beverage. (Amaretto hot chocolate for me.  )


Great idea, but...false.  Son is on his way here to take me to have another doc knock me out and stick a tube in where it doesn't belong .  Think I'll take my son out to lunch.

The next person is enjoying the sight of the sunshine.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> Great idea, but...false.  Son is on his way here to take me to have another doc knock me out and stick a tube in where it doesn't belong .  Think I'll take my son out to lunch.
> 
> The next person is enjoying the sight of the sunshine.


False. Blinds are closed.
The next person has chased a running nose all day.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Blinds are closed.
> The next person has chased a running nose all day.



False...

The next person is frozen stiff.


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is frozen stiff.


True.  Was outside with the boys



The next person wants to come make me dinner tonight.


----------



## Schizo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.  Was outside with the boys
> 
> 
> 
> The next person wants to come make me dinner tonight.



True.. Chitterlings   http://www.chitterlings.com/chitterling.html

The next person is watching TV.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.. Chitterlings   http://www.chitterlings.com/chitterling.html
> 
> The next person is watching TV.



False.

The next person just made a whole forum go "POOF"

(need to change my location...)


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just made a whole forum go "POOF"
> 
> (need to change my location...)


 False.

The next person is sick.


----------



## CMC122

Nickel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick.


False.


The next person is ready to put the kids to bed


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick.



True.  Going to the urgent care center tomorrow...either bronchitis or walking pneumonia.

The next person pays 8K a year for CRAPPY health insurance.


----------



## Nickel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Going to the urgent care center tomorrow...either bronchitis or walking pneumonia.
> 
> The next person pays 8K a year for CRAPPY health insurance.


 False. Mine is much cheaper and pretty good.  But pretty soon I'll be going back to the free military insurance. 

The next person just charmed her way into an Applebee's dinner Curbside to Go.


----------



## Wenchy

Nickel said:
			
		

> False. Mine is much cheaper and pretty good.  But pretty soon I'll be going back to the free military insurance.
> 
> The next person just charmed her way into an Applebee's dinner Curbside to Go.



False.

The next person just talked their daughter through fixing dinner for the family.


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just talked her daughter through fixing dinner for the family.


False. She's at a sleepover.

The next person is afraid to knock on any private forum doors cause when they get let in the forum goes kaputz...


----------



## Wenchy

kwillia said:
			
		

> False. She's at a sleepover.
> 
> The next person is afraid to knock on any private forum doors cause when they get let in the forum goes kaputz...



False, but that does stink...wish you had knocked earlier.  

The next person still believes that people are intrinsically good.


----------



## kwillia

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False, but that does stink...wish you had knocked earlier.
> 
> The next person still believes that people are intrinsically good.


True.

The next person wants to go take a long, hot bubble bath.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants to go take a long, hot bubble bath.


Ewwwww! I suppose you drink wine too?

The next person loves chili!


----------



## Nupe2

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> Ewwwww! I suppose you drink wine too?
> 
> The next person loves chili!



true.

the next person has a squishy butt!


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> the next person has a squishy butt!



True.  

The next person has, "Squeezed the Charmin."


----------



## Nupe2

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has, "Squeezed the Charmin."



True

The next person is hairy!


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is hairy!



False.  I shave.  

The next person waxes.


----------



## Nupe2

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I shave.
> 
> The next person waxes.



False...I Shave Too!   

The next person is a fashion queen.


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False...I Shave Too!
> 
> The next person is a fashion queen.



True.  "I'm a, 'Very Stylish Girl' "  (ghey song, but funny)

The next person has stinky feet.


----------



## river rat

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person has stinky feet.




False.

The next person has decorated for Easter already


----------



## Nupe2

river rat said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has decorated for Easter already



False.

The next person's second toe is longer than their big toe.


----------



## Wenchy

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's second toe is longer than their big toe.



True.

The next person has "monkey toes."


----------



## dustin

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has "monkey toes."


 what the h-e-double-hockey sticks is monkey toes?


----------



## Wenchy

dustin said:
			
		

> what the h-e-double-hockey sticks is monkey toes?



  Didn't I pinch you with them?

They are long toes that can basically do what fingers can do...


----------



## dustin

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Didn't I pinch you with them?
> 
> They are long toes that can basically do what fingers can do...


 i dont remember being pinched by them. you just showed me the bottom of your  and said you had  and they had to be removed.


----------



## Wenchy

dustin said:
			
		

> i dont remember being pinched by them. you just showed me the bottom of your  and said you had  and they had to be removed.



Lovely...


----------



## dustin

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Lovely...


 

ok along with the game...

False, but I do have really short big-toe toenails...

The next person likes to pick their scabs


----------



## Wenchy

dustin said:
			
		

> ok along with the game...
> 
> False, but I do have really short big-toe toenails...
> 
> The next person likes to pick their scabs



True!   Is that SICK, or what?!

The next person heals quickly.


----------



## dustin

I do it too...

True, my cuts and bruises heal super quick! I'm like Wolverine, except with like half the body hair.

The next person prefers a plain, common flavored ice-cream over fancy shmancy stuff with all the toppings.


----------



## Wenchy

dustin said:
			
		

> I do it too...
> 
> True, my cuts and bruises heal super quick! I'm like Wolverine, except with like half the body hair.
> 
> The next person prefers a plain, common flavored ice-cream over fancy shmancy stuff with all the toppings.



True.  Nothing better than a "quality" vanilla. 

The next person loves a double cheeseburger from McDonald's.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Nothing better than a "quality" vanilla.
> 
> The next person loves a double cheeseburger from McDonald's.



True...

The next person is bored.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is bored.



False.  Bored is not in my vocabulary...

The next person is listening to someone snore.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Bored is not in my vocabulary...
> 
> The next person is listening to someone snore.



False.  Just got back from a going away party.

The next person is in bed online.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Just got back from a going away party.
> 
> The next person is in bed online.



False.

The next person is turning off their desktop, and going to bed.   Sweet dreams!


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is turning off their desktop, and going to bed.   Sweet dreams!



True.. nighty night!

The next person just woke up.


----------



## Nupe2

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.. nighty night!
> 
> The next person just woke up.



True...(a little worried about the huggy thing...be ye male or be ye female?)   

The next person is a metro-sexual.


----------



## CMC122

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> True...(a little worried about the huggy thing...be ye male or be ye female?)
> 
> The next person is a metro-sexual.


False.


The next person carries a leatherman's tool and a tire gauge in their purse


----------



## Railroad

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person carries a leatherman's tool and a tire gauge in their purse


 No purse - I'm a Mr. 

The next person is Christmas Shopping this weekend.


----------



## camily

Railroad said:
			
		

> No purse - I'm a Mr.
> 
> The next person is Christmas Shopping this weekend.


False   
The next person just ordered chinese.


----------



## TWLs wife

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person just ordered chinese.


False, We just ordered Pizza

The next person is cooking a Ham for Christmas dinner this year.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False, We just ordered Pizza
> 
> The next person is making a Ham for Christmas dinner this year.


False. Someone else does the big cooking.
The next person knows how to make ham.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Someone else does the big cooking.
> The next person knows how to make ham.


True.


The next person thinks today is gonna be a good day to make some bread


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person thinks today is gonna be a good day to make some bread


True. Great idea, banana walnut!
The next person is watching cartoons.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Great idea, banana walnut!
> The next person is watching cartoons.


True.  


The next person knows what time Santa is available at the mall during the week.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person knows what time Santa is available at the mall during the week.


False. I stay away from the mall.
The next person is going to Bubby Knott's to see Santa.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I stay away from the mall.
> The next person is going to Bubby Knott's to see Santa.


False. Day and time?

The next person has already seen santa


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I stay away from the mall.
> The next person is going to Bubby Knott's to see Santa.


False.  (but can you send me the details on that


The next person is going to watch Desperate Housewive's tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  (but can you send me the details on that
> 
> 
> The next person is going to watch Desperate Housewive's tonight.


True.
The next person is going to watch football today.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is going to watch football today.



False... I must be the only guy who's not into football.  

The next person acts like a primate.


----------



## CMC122

Schizo said:
			
		

> False... I must be the only guy who's not into football.
> 
> The next person acts like a primate.


False.



The next person has been married 3 or more times.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has been married 3 or more times.



False

The next person thinks Fight Club is gonna be really busy today.


----------



## harleygirl

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks Fight Club is gonna be really busy today.


True.........
The next person is out of milk and bread


----------



## meangirl

harleygirl said:
			
		

> True.........
> The next person is out of milk and bread



False, thank God.  

The next person needs to go to the store anyway.


----------



## Railroad

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, thank God.
> 
> The next person needs to go to the store anyway.


True!  Stocked up on BEANS and ham.  Making BEAN SOUP for supper.  

The next person's wrapping presents this weekend!


----------



## meangirl

Railroad said:
			
		

> True!  Stocked up on BEANS and ham.  Making BEAN SOUP for supper.
> 
> The next person's wrapping presents this weekend!



False, but I did get a lot of them hidden.

The next person has their tree up already.


----------



## janey83

meangirl said:
			
		

> False, but I did get a lot of them hidden.
> 
> The next person has their tree up already.




False.

The next person can see snow from their window.


----------



## CMC122

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can see snow from their window.


False.

The next person wants chinese food for dinner.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants chinese food for dinner.



True 

The next person can't wait for the snow.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person can't wait for the snow.


True.


The next person still needs to go grocery shopping for the week.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person still needs to go grocery shopping for the week.



False  (do you? LOL)

The next person wants some fresh baked brownies.


----------



## CMC122

meangirl said:
			
		

> False (do you? LOL)
> 
> The next person wants some fresh baked brownies.


True.  (throw in some peppermint patties)  (And yes we still need to go grocery shopping)


The next person likes mince meat pie.


----------



## MJ

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person likes mince meat pie.


False

The next person can't decide what to make for dinner.


----------



## TWLs wife

Mrs. Jones said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person can't decide what to make for dinner.


True

The next person is not ready for the storm that's coming tonight.


----------



## CMC122

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is not ready for the storm that's coming tonight.


False. 



The next person has a Santa Clause suit.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a Santa Clause suit.


False.
The next person has mistletoe hung.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has mistletoe hung.


False.


The next person wears glasses.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wears glasses.


True. When needed.
The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## meangirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.  (throw in some peppermint patties)  (And yes we still need to go grocery shopping)
> 
> 
> The next person likes mince meat pie.



OMG, I would rather do anything than have to go to the grocery store today. I feel for you girl.      (and  on the peppermint patties..too bad I already made them. )


----------



## Wenchy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. When needed.
> The next person is drinking coffee.



False.  Busch N/A for me.  

The next person is NOT fixing dinner tonight.


----------



## stockgirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Busch N/A for me.
> 
> The next person is NOT fixing dinner tonight.


True. Mommy is.
The next person is cooking now.


----------



## Wenchy

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True. Mommy is.
> The next person is cooking now.



False.  DH can use the microwave to reheat some leftovers.  

The next person will probably be sound asleep before Desperate Housewive's starts.


----------



## stockgirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  DH can use the microwave to reheat some leftovers.
> 
> The next person will probably be sound asleep before Desperate Housewive's starts.


False, hope not.
The next person is enjoying quiet time right now.


----------



## Half Shell

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False, hope not.
> The next person is enjoying quiet time right now.



True.

The next person, finally threw away the Thanksgiving leftovers today.


----------



## stockgirl

Half Shell said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person, finally threw away the Thanksgiving leftovers today.


False. Eew.
The next person has wrapped presents.


----------



## MysticalMom

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. Eew.
> The next person has wrapped presents.



True. LOTS.

The next person won't have an Xmas tree this year.


----------



## KaZamm1061

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. LOTS.
> 
> The next person won't have an Xmas tree this year.



True

The next person doesnt wanna go to work this morning


----------



## CMC122

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesnt wanna go to work this morning


I'm already there



The next person saw a forumite's wife at Giant last night.


----------



## harleygirl

CMC122 said:
			
		

> I'm already there
> 
> 
> 
> The next person saw a forumite's wife at Giant last night.


False, I went to the base, store was empty!!

The next person has a child that cannot get up in the am, but got up at 5 this morning to watch the weather!!


----------



## slik

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False, I went to the base, store was empty!!
> 
> The next person has a child that cannot get up in the am, but got up at 5 this morning to watch the weather!!




True - all three

The next person doesn't think it is going to snow at all


----------



## thakidistight

slik said:
			
		

> True - all three
> 
> The next person doesn't think it is going to snow at all



True, some freezing rain maybe but not any snow



The next person is tired of all the snow threads


----------



## camily

thakidistight said:
			
		

> True, some freezing rain maybe but not any snow
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is tired of all the snow threads


False, I love it.
The next person just got an email from schoolsout.com that charles county schools are out 2 hours early.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, I love it.
> The next person just got an email from schoolsout.com that charles county schools are out 2 hours early.


False.


The next person is ready for lunch.


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> The next person is ready for lunch.




False, only if lunch is a nap. 



The next person is ready for the weekend........


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, only if lunch is a nap.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for the weekend........


True as long as it snows.
The next person is out of coffee.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True as long as it snows.
> The next person is out of coffee.



True. :-(

The next person will be shoveling snow tomorrow morning.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. :-(
> 
> The next person will be shoveling snow tomorrow morning.


False. Hell no.
The next person has hard nipples.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person has hard nipples.




False, but you sure have the market cornered. 



The next person is eating a snack.


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, but you sure have the market cornered.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is eating a snack.


False.


The next person bites their finger nails.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person bites their finger nails.


False. Never.
The next person twirls their hair.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person bites their finger nails.


Ewww! False, long and strong baby!
The next person wonders if I'm still talking about nails.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person wonders if I'm still talking about nails.




False, I know you're not..


The next person is going to sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I know you're not..
> 
> 
> The next person is going to sleep late tomorrow.


True, until the kids get up and I have to get them all bundled up.
The next person will make a snow angel.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person will make a snow angel.




Does writing your name in yellow in the snow count......?  


The next person wants to go shoot pool.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Does writing your name in yellow in the snow count......?
> 
> 
> The next person wants to go shoot pool.


TRUE
The next person will go shoot pool.


----------



## CMC122

rack'm said:
			
		

> Does writing your name in yellow in the snow count......?
> 
> 
> The next person wants to go shoot pool.


False.


The next person had eye boogies this morning.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person had eye boogies this morning.



False.

The next person has talked to one too many customer service people this morning.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person will go shoot pool.




After work.......


The next person has plans for lunch


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> After work.......
> 
> 
> The next person has plans for lunch


Is that an invitation?
False
The next person has pleanty of beer for the storm. hehe


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> Is that an invitation?
> False
> The next person has pleanty of beer for the storm. hehe




Tomorrow??


False, I don't drink beer. :shrug:


The next person had Carrabba's for dinner.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Tomorrow??
> 
> 
> False, I don't drink beer. :shrug:
> 
> 
> The next person had Carrabba's for dinner.


Yum, that sounds good, but false.
The next person is still drinking coffee.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person is still drinking coffee.




False

The next person is done their Christmas shopping.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is done their Christmas shopping.


False, I still have to buy for you.  
The next person is going to buy me a beautiful tennis bracelet for Christmas.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> False, I still have to buy for you.
> The next person is going to buy me a beautiful tennis bracelet for Christmas.



TRUE...  and false

The next person is leaving work early.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Schizo said:
			
		

> TRUE...  and false
> 
> The next person is leaving work early.



True, gotta pick my car up from Goodyear.

True or False, 

The next person will not go out for lunch because of the inclement weather.


----------



## CMC122

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> True, gotta pick my car up from Goodyear.
> 
> True or False,
> 
> The next person will not go out for lunch because of the inclement weather.


False.  


The next person wishes their house smelled like brownies right now


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wishes their house smelled like brownies right now


True. 
The next person is having lunch delivered in a few minutes.


----------



## rack'm

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person wishes their house smelled like brownies right now




False, I wouldn't be there to enjoy it.

The next person is making white chocolate and macadamia nut cookies tonight.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I wouldn't be there to enjoy it.
> 
> The next person is making white chocolate and macadamia nut cookies tonight.


False, but you can bring me some.
The next person wish's they had a lunch date. Really.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> False, but you can bring me some.
> The next person wish's they had a lunch date. Really.



True and Possibly......  


The next person is about to watch a movie.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> True and Possibly......
> 
> 
> The next person is about to watch a movie.


True, porn.  
the next person has long hair.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> the next person has long hair.




Does hair on my back count?? 



The next person is wondering if you're gonna slide off your chair.


----------



## camily

rack'm said:
			
		

> Does hair on my back count??
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is wondering if you're gonna slide off your chair.


  
Possibly
The next person wants a new puppy.


----------



## MysticalMom

camily said:
			
		

> Possibly
> The next person wants a new puppy.



False. Already have a zoo.

The next person needs new carpet because of their bad puppy.


----------



## Softballkid

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. Already have a zoo.
> 
> The next person needs new carpet because of their bad puppy.




True and False.....I need new carpet, but its because the people who owned the house before us ruined it...not my puppy...

The next person is hates snow


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True and False.....I need new carpet, but its because the people who owned the house before us ruined it...not my puppy...
> 
> The next person is hates snow


False. 
The next person is watching the pretty snow fall.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is watching the pretty snow fall.



True.

The next person will give birth to a snowman.


----------



## KaZamm1061

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will give birth to a snowman.




True if there is enough snow.

Next person will Knock over every snowman they see.


----------



## CMC122

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True if there is enough snow.
> 
> Next person will Knock over every snowman they see.


False.


The next person will take a walk in the snow tonight.


----------



## jazz lady

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will take a walk in the snow tonight.



True, if any of it actually sticks to the ground.  The dogs love to play in it.  

The next person will bake cookies tonight.  (Chocolate macadamia for me!  )


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, if any of it actually sticks to the ground.  The dogs love to play in it.
> 
> The next person will bake cookies tonight.  (Chocolate macadamia for me!  )


Cravings already Jazz?   
False
The next person is laughing to themselves now.


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> Cravings already Jazz?


  Only my officemates.  They love my cookies.  



> The next person is laughing to themselves now.


True.  I've been laughing all afternoon.   

The next person is dreading driving home with all the nitwits on the road.


----------



## CMC122

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Only my officemates. They love my cookies.
> 
> 
> True. I've been laughing all afternoon.
> 
> The next person is dreading driving home with all the nitwits on the road.


False.



The next person can't believe that the half waxed eyebrow still isn't grown back yet.


----------



## KaZamm1061

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person can't believe that the half waxed eyebrow still isn't grown back yet.


    True

Next person will Get rogain to repair that eyebrow.


----------



## Agee

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person will Get rogain to repair that eyebrow.


False, I've got plenty of wild hairs

The next has to be loving the beauty of the snow


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, I've got plenty of wild hairs


No doubt.  



> The next has to be loving the beauty of the snow


True.  I was just outside listening to the snow softly falling in the incredible quietness of the night.  

The next person won't be so poetic when they're scrapping the "beauty" off their vehicle in the morning.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> No doubt.
> 
> 
> True. I was just outside listening to the snow softly falling in the incredible quietness of the night.
> 
> The next person won't be so poetic when they're scrapping the "beauty" off their vehicle in the morning.


False, Carport 

The next person will check the weather channel more than once through-out the evening.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, Carport


One day...  



> The next person will check the weather channel more than once through-out the evening.



False.  I checked it once and that was enough.  

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> One day...
> 
> 
> 
> False. I checked it once and that was enough.
> 
> The next person is sleepy.


True... 

But will not be a detriment to the next person


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> But will not be a detriment to the next person



False.  It sure was and I crashed HARD.

The next person enjoyed the beauty of the snow on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Bustem' Down

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  It sure was and I crashed HARD.
> 
> The next person enjoyed the beauty of the snow on the way to work this morning.


False, I came in at 5:30, it was dark.

Then next person decided to skip work.


----------



## Railroad

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, I came in at 5:30, it was dark.
> 
> Then next person decided to skip work.


Partly true - I'm goofing off a bit today.

The next person is already thinking about what to do for lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> Partly true - I'm goofing off a bit today.
> 
> The next person is already thinking about what to do for lunch.


True. Chinese.
The next person is munching now.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Chinese.
> The next person is munching now.


True, but on a cookie while I decide what I want to have for lunch.  

The next person is sad to see all the snow melt.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but on a cookie while I decide what I want to have for lunch.
> 
> The next person is sad to see all the snow melt.


True. 
The next person has a headache.


----------



## Bustem' Down

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but on a cookie while I decide what I want to have for lunch.
> 
> The next person is sad to see all the snow melt.


True, but only because that means warmer weather.  I like cold.

The next person is scared to drive in the snow.


----------



## jazz lady

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, but only because that means warmer weather.  I like cold.
> 
> The next person is scared to drive in the snow.



False.  I'm just scared of all the idiots on the road who ARE afraid to drive in the snow.  

The next person still hasn't decided what the heck to have for lunch.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I'm just scared of all the idiots on the road who ARE afraid to drive in the snow.
> 
> The next person still hasn't decided what the heck to have for lunch.



False.  Already ate.

The next person is pregnant.


----------



## Softballkid

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Already ate.
> 
> The next person is pregnant.



Now, I may carry a 12 pack around in my stomach....but I aint pregnant.... False.... though, if I was...Id be rich.....     hahaha

The next person will have take out for dinner tonight


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Now, I may carry a 12 pack around in my stomach....but I aint pregnant.... False.... though, if I was...Id be rich.....     hahaha
> 
> The next person will have take out for dinner tonight


False  
The next person is very tired today.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is very tired today.


False. Suprisingly.
The next person just got a burst of energy.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Suprisingly.
> The next person just got a burst of energy.



True- but only cuz of you my stalkin love   

The next person wakes up before 5am every morning


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True- but only cuz of you my stalkin love
> 
> The next person wakes up before 5am every morning


True. Not by choice.
The next person is eating grapes now.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Not by choice.
> The next person is eating grapes now.



False.

The next person has the highest post count on this thread (223).


----------



## Railroad

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has the highest post count on this thread (223).


How d'ya check that?  False.

The next person loves Cheetos.


----------



## Schizo

Railroad said:
			
		

> How d'ya check that?  False.   (click on the replies number)
> 
> The next person loves Cheetos.



True.


The next person has 15 posts on this thread.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has 15 posts on this thread.



False.  More like 30 or 40  (if you want to take the time to search.  )

The next person is the only one left posting on somd.com tonight.  (in this thread)


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  More like 30 or 40  (if you want to take the time to search.  )  * try 70 *
> 
> The next person is the only one left posting on somd.com tonight.  (in this thread)



Ture..

The next person is bored out of their mind and wants to chat.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> Ture..
> 
> The next person is bored out of their mind and wants to chat.



AH!  You did a search on me.  This IS one of my favorite threads.  

The next person has found mucho entertainment and some special friends on somd.com.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False. More like 30 or 40 (if you want to take the time to search. )
> 
> The next person is the only one left posting on somd.com tonight. (in this thread)


True and False, who knows who will show up...

The next person is craving something fattning?


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True and False, who knows who will show up...
> 
> The next person is craving something fattning?




True.  Nachos...have all the fixin's...Oh My!

The next person will resist the urge for late night snacking.


----------



## meangirl

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Nachos...have all the fixin's...Oh My!
> 
> The next person will resist the urge for late night snacking.



False, just had 2 cupcakes.  

The next person is browsing online stores.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Nachos...have all the fixin's...Oh My!
> 
> The next person will resist the urge for late night snacking.



True.  Went to my work's Christmas party tonight and pigged out too much.  

The next person is thinking about tomorrow already.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Nachos...have all the fixin's...Oh My!
> 
> The next person will resist the urge for late night snacking.



True.

The next person is in the chat room alone.  :-(


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True. Nachos...have all the fixin's...Oh My!
> 
> The next person will resist the urge for late night snacking.


False.. to late, left overs in the nuke oven!

The next person enjoyed a long distance talk with familiy members.


----------



## Schizo

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False.. to late, left overs in the nuke oven!
> 
> The next person enjoyed a long distance talk with familiy members.



False.  Too cold!

The next person is eating


----------



## Wenchy

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False.. to late, left overs in the nuke oven!
> 
> The next person enjoyed a long distance talk with familiy members.



True.

The next person is grateful for the Verizon unlimited long distance plan.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is grateful for the Verizon unlimited long distance plan.


False, only because I have no idea!

The next person will watch one of the many versions of a "Christmas Carol"...


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False, only because I have no idea!
> 
> The next person will watch one of the many versions of a "Christmas Carol"...



True.  I love the story, although some versions are better than others.

The next person still doesn't have any Christmas decorations up.


----------



## Agee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. I love the story, although some versions are better than others.
> 
> The next person still doesn't have any Christmas decorations up.


True, unless you count strands of lights wrapped around an old blue spruce...

The next person would love to throw another log on the fire.


----------



## jazz lady

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, unless you count strands of lights wrapped around an old blue spruce...


  More than I've done unless you count the boxes of decorations sitting on the front porch as "decorating."



> The next person would love to throw another log on the fire.



True, but I'd have to fire the woodstove up first and tramp outside to get more wood.  

The next person gets mesmerized watching the flames dance.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The next person gets mesmerized watching the flames dance.


True. yro:
The next person didn't have time to stop off and get coffee this morning.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. yro:
> The next person didn't have time to stop off and get coffee this morning.


False.



The next person is on a roll today accomplishing stuff.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is on a roll today accomplishing stuff.


True. I'm beginning to see my desk now.
The next person is ready for lunch.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I'm beginning to see my desk now.
> The next person is ready for lunch.


True
The next person is going to tell me they are glad my baby is home from the hospital today!!! yeah!!!! (long story, but she's ok now)


----------



## janey83

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is going to tell me they are glad my baby is home from the hospital today!!! yeah!!!! (long story, but she's ok now)




True!  

The next person is listenin to The Beatles!


----------



## Justanotherjoe

janey83 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is listenin to The Beatles!


False Aren't they dead?

The next person is hoping for a weather day tomorrow.


----------



## arnert23

janey83 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is listenin to The Beatles!



False.

The next person is thinking about what they should ask for a question...


----------



## CMC122

arnert23 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is thinking about what they should ask for a question...


True.


The next person has clothes pin reindeer ornaments on their Xmas tree.


----------



## CableChick

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has clothes pin reindeer ornaments on their Xmas tree.


True!!  I have one!



The next person hides a pickle in their Christmas tree


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has clothes pin reindeer ornaments on their Xmas tree.


True!!!
The  next person has one their kid made, but it is soooo heavy you always have to find a real strong branch to hang it on.


----------



## CMC122

CableChick said:
			
		

> True!! I have one!
> 
> 
> 
> The next person hides a pickle in their Christmas tree


False.  But I've been meaning to get one each Christmas 




The next person puts a bird nest in their tree.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  But I've been meaning to get one each Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person puts a bird nest in their tree.


Hmmmm....False
The next person just ran into a gorgeous guy that they used to date that is now a cop.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Hmmmm....False
> The next person just ran into a gorgeous guy that they used to date that is now a cop.


False, thank God, nevermind, you'd have to see me right now to understand.
The next person is going to take a shower now


----------



## Ernie

false, will do so later tonight.

Next person is knocked up


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, thank God, nevermind, you'd have to see me right now to understand.
> The next person is going to take a shower now


False.  Already did



The next person hears voices in their heads


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  Already did
> 
> 
> 
> The next person hears voices in their heads


True. They are screaming at me for not flirtting with the sexy cop.
The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  Already did
> 
> 
> 
> The next person hears voices in their heads


True, shut up, it is true!
She meant false. 
No true.
Shut up!!
The next person is taking their meds right now.


----------



## Ernie

False, do not need any.

Next person is leaving work and going home.


----------



## jazz lady

Ernie said:
			
		

> False, do not need any.
> 
> Next person is leaving work and going home.



False.  Have a Christmas Open House to go to shortly first.

The next person is tired of meetings.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Have a Christmas Open House to go to shortly first.
> 
> The next person is tired of meetings.


False. Haven't had any lately.
The next person is tired of going to the Courthouse.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Haven't had any lately.
> The next person is tired of going to the Courthouse.


False.  Haven't been in years


The next person likes cool whip in their hot chocolate.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  Haven't been in years
> 
> 
> The next person likes cool whip in their hot chocolate.


True. 
The next person likes lots of cherries in their Shirley Temples. :bl:


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person likes lots of cherries in their Shirley Temples. :bl:


True, with alot of vodka too, oh wait, it's not a Shirley Temple anymore that way, oh well.
The next person is freezing!


----------



## jazz lady

camily said:
			
		

> True, with alot of vodka too, oh wait, it's not a Shirley Temple anymore that way, oh well.
> The next person is freezing!



True.  It's like a freaking windtunnel in my office.  

The next person is listening to music.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  It's like a freaking windtunnel in my office.   :blondes:
> 
> The next person is listening to music.


True. Someone in another off left their radio on.
The next person is listen to a song stuck in their head. :heymacarena:


----------



## calvertcrazy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  It's like a freaking windtunnel in my office.
> 
> The next person is listening to music.



True, some idiot in my office is so stinkin loud that I gotta listen to music...  The next person is traveling over the Christmas Holidays?


----------



## sockgirl77

calvertcrazy said:
			
		

> True, some idiot in my office is so stinkin loud that I gotta listen to music...  The next person is traveling over the Christmas Holidays?


False.
The next person just heard an amish buggy clop by.


----------



## harleygirl

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person just heard an amish buggy clop by.


False.........
The next person hopes we do not have an ice storm and lose power for six days like we did ten years ago............


----------



## Jameo

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False.........
> The next person hopes we do not have an ice storm and lose power for six days like we did ten years ago............



PLEASE NO ICE STORM PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!

The next person wishes for sunny 80 degree weather tomorrow!!


----------



## crabcake

Jameo said:
			
		

> PLEASE NO ICE STORM PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!
> 
> The next person wishes for sunny 80 degree weather tomorrow!!


 Dayum skippy!  

 The next person got their nails or hair did today.


----------



## harleygirl

crabcake said:
			
		

> Dayum skippy!
> 
> The next person got their nails or hair did today.


False!! I am so in need of a pedicure!!  

The next person hopes the weather can keep them home from work tomorrow........


----------



## KaZamm1061

harleygirl said:
			
		

> False!! I am so in need of a pedicure!!
> 
> The next person hopes the weather can keep them home from work tomorrow........




So True

Next person has no shovel to get rid of that snow..


----------



## Jameo

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> So True
> 
> Next person has no shovel to get rid of that snow..



True, but a rake works pretty good too 

The next person is ready for bed


----------



## crabcake

Jameo said:
			
		

> True, but a rake works pretty good too
> 
> The next person is ready for bed


 No way! Just slammed a cup of java! 

 The next person has two left feet on the dance floor.


----------



## Wenchy

crabcake said:
			
		

> No way! Just slammed a cup of java!
> 
> The next person has two left feet on the dance floor.



True...

The next person likes to sing, but can't carry a tune...


----------



## harleygirl

crabcake said:
			
		

> No way! Just slammed a cup of java!
> 
> The next person has two left feet on the dance floor.


False........

The next person is going to sit in a corner and rock back and forth if thier child says "do you think we will have school tomorrow!?


----------



## crabcake

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person likes to sing, but can't carry a tune...


  TRUE! 

 The next person has more speeding tickets than years of driving experience.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

crabcake said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person has more speeding tickets than years of driving experience.


False, I was drivin today with a cop right behind me on Route Six though and my friend sitting in the back seat was being a smart butt and kept on turning his head around real fast and looking straight at the cop out my back window, you know makin it look like we were up to something  

The next person is afraid of heights...


----------



## MysticalMom

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I was drivin today with a cop right behind me on Route Six though and my friend sitting in the back seat was being a smart butt and kept on turning his head around real fast and looking straight at the cop out my back window, you know makin it look like we were up to something
> 
> The next person is afraid of heights...



False.

The next person is drinking a beer.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking a beer.


False, I only once or twice in my life when I absolutely am desperate for something.

The next person is unhappy about something in their lives right now...


----------



## Kerad

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, I only once or twice in my life when I absolutely am desperate for something.
> 
> The next person is unhappy about something in their lives right now...



True.  The explanation iis way too deep to discuss here.

the next person is completely THRILLED with their life...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Kerad said:
			
		

> True. The explanation iis way too deep to discuss here.
> 
> the next person is completely THRILLED with their life...


False, Although I am happy with most of the people and situations in my life.

The next person is a good surfer...


----------



## crabcake

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, Although I am happy with most of the people and situations in my life.
> 
> The next person is a good surfer...


 If kneeboarding counts as a form of surfing ... 

 The next person consumes at least a pot of coffee each morning.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

crabcake said:
			
		

> If kneeboarding counts as a form of surfing ...
> 
> The next person consumes at least a pot of coffee each morning.


True  

The next person had an experience to remember this morning.


----------



## Softballkid

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person had an experience to remember this morning.



False....just had to shovel the driveway


The next person didn go to work today


----------



## arnert23

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False....just had to shovel the driveway
> 
> 
> The next person didn go to work today



False...Left half an hour earlier.

The next person is wondering WHY they are at work today!!


----------



## CMC122

arnert23 said:
			
		

> False...Left half an hour earlier.
> 
> The next person is wondering WHY they are at work today!!


False.


The next person is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is going out of town this weekend.


False. 
The next person has been disappointed in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has been disappointed in the last 24 hours.



True.  This thread hasn't reached 1,000,000 views.

The next person loves to slip and slide in their car.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  This thread hasn't reached 1,000,000 views.
> 
> The next person loves to slip and slide in their car.


False. I'm a wussy.
The next person can't wait to leave today.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm a wussy.
> The next person can't wait to leave today.



True.

The next person is a   fan.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is a   fan.


False. Too fake.
The next person is an Oprah fan.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Too fake.
> The next person is an Oprah fan.


Oh, true true true. 
The next person loves the movie The Color Purple.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> Oh, true true true.
> The next person loves the movie The Color Purple.


False. 
The next person is a Ellen fan.


----------



## thakidistight

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is a Ellen fan.



FALSE


The next person is a Braking Bonaduce fan!


----------



## sockgirl77

thakidistight said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> 
> The next person is a Braking Bonaduce fan!


False.
The next person is a Extreme Makeover Home Edition addict.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is a Extreme Makeover Home Edition addict.



False.  Not into makeup LOL

The next person wishes they got some TP last night.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Not into makeup LOL Neither am I. Did you miss the Home Edition part?
> 
> The next person wishes they got some TP last night.


False. Went to BJ's last weekend.
The next person is eating Sirloin Burger Chunky Soup right now.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Went to BJ's last weekend.
> The next person is eating Sirloin Burger Chunky Soup right now.



False.

The next person feels like   ing someone.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person feels like   ing someone.


True. A certain forum member who broke my heart. 
The next person person needs a new car.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. A certain forum member who broke my heart.
> The next person person needs a new car.


OMG True, is that an offer!   
The next person is just now having lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> OMG True, is that an offer!   Sure, but I don't think that you are in the market for my car
> The next person is just now having lunch.


False. 3 hours ago.
The next person wants to buy a station wagon.


----------



## arnert23

camily said:
			
		

> OMG True, is that an offer!
> The next person is just now having lunch.



False! Had it 3 hours ago!

The next person is a Ghost Whisperer fan...


----------



## camily

arnert23 said:
			
		

> False! Had it 3 hours ago!
> 
> The next person is a Ghost Whisperer fan...


False, never heard of it, but I do like ghosts.
The next person is looking for something to do today.


----------



## CMC122

camily said:
			
		

> False, never heard of it, but I do like ghosts.
> The next person is looking for something to do today.


False.


The next person is thinking some kind of buffalo chicken for lunch


----------



## bcp

False.

 the next person is going to do a little shopping today then come home and relax.
 or get drunk, or high or both.


----------



## camily

bcp said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> the next person is going to do a little shopping today then come home and relax.
> or get drunk, or high or both.


False, I'm not going shopping.  
The next person smells good.


----------



## KaZamm1061

camily said:
			
		

> False, I'm not going shopping.
> The next person smells good.




True i smell like chicken.  

Next person doesnt feel like doing a thing today!


----------



## CMC122

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True i smell like chicken.
> 
> Next person doesnt feel like doing a thing today!


False.


The next person was outside so long that their teef froze and they couldn't talk right


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person was outside so long that their teef froze and they couldn't talk right


False
The next person is exhausted today.


----------



## MysticalMom

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is exhausted today.



True. 4 girls. Need I say more?

The next person is staying in today.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. 4 girls. Need I say more?
> 
> The next person is staying in today.


True. Very true.
The next person would like to go out for a bit but can't find the energy.


----------



## TWLs wife

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. 4 girls. Need I say more?
> 
> The next person is staying in today.


True & bored.

The next person is going to go eat lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True & bored.
> 
> The next person is going to go eat lunch.


False. I already ate lunch
The next person is tired of the phone ringing.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I already ate lunch
> The next person is tired of the phone ringing.


False, forgot to charge my cell last night so I turned the darn thing off

The next person is in the library right now...


----------



## sockgirl77

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> False, forgot to charge my cell last night so I turned the darn thing off
> 
> The next person is in the library right now...


False.
The next person is hungover.


----------



## Wenchy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is hungover.



False.

The next person is drinking N/A, and will NOT have a hangover tomorrow.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking N/A, and will NOT have a hangover tomorrow.


False. Water and no hangover there either.

The next person is cold.


----------



## Schizo

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Water and no hangover there either.
> 
> The next person is cold.



False.  It's amazing what heaters do. 

The next person just drove 60 miles.


----------



## muwha8

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  It's amazing what heaters do.
> 
> The next person just drove 60 miles.


 False, it be 1:30 in da mornin and I'm sittin at my computer


The next person is listening to someone snore.


----------



## K_Jo

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False, it be 1:30 in da mornin and I'm sittin at my computer
> 
> 
> The next person is listening to someone snore.


False.  He's not home yet. 


The next person is a new mpd?


----------



## Bustem' Down

K_Jo said:
			
		

> False.  He's not home yet.
> 
> 
> The next person is a new mpd?


False.  I have none.

Then next person _is_ an MPD.


----------



## river rat

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.  I have none.
> 
> Then next person _is_ an MPD.




False.
The next person played likes athletics


----------



## sockgirl77

river rat said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person played likes athletics


False, I guess. 
The next person has no idea what in the hell you just asked.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False, I guess.
> The next person has no idea what in the hell you just asked.


True
The next person likes to play athletic games.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True
> The next person likes to play athletic games.


True. 
The next person hasn't gotten any shopping done yet.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person hasn't gotten any shopping done yet.


False, got some done.
Then next person has done more shopping for themselves than others.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, got some done.
> Then next person has done more shopping for themselves than others.


False. 
The next person is doing laundry.


----------



## Vixen

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is doing laundry.




True   It NEVER ends.....

The next person is done Christmas shopping.  eyebrow


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is doing laundry.


Nope, I'm at work.
The next person is watching football. GO TEXANS!


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm at work.
> The next person is watching football. GO TEXANS!


False.
The next person is getting ready to logoff.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is getting ready to logoff.


False. (You leaving me?)
The next person juggled boobies.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False. (You leaving me?) in a bit
> The next person juggled boobies.


False.
The next person has had their boobies juggled.


----------



## Lugnut

False (I have pecs)

The next person has never been skiing


----------



## sockgirl77

Lugnut said:
			
		

> False (I have pecs)
> 
> The next person has never been skiing


False. I've been water skiing.
The next person is getting a Holiday bonus.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I've been water skiing.
> The next person is getting a Holiday bonus.


True. I better be.

The next person doesnt recieve money has a bonus


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> True. I better be.
> 
> The next person doesnt recieve money has a bonus


False. Money and a turkey. 
The next person works across from a gas station.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Money and a turkey.
> The next person works across from a gas station.


False.



The next person has 2 different colored eyes.


----------



## kwillia

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has 2 different colored eyes.


True. They are blue and white on most days, however, this past Saturday night they were blue and red...

The next person will attend a school holiday concert this week.


----------



## CMC122

kwillia said:
			
		

> True. They are blue and white on most days, however, this past Saturday night they were blue and red...
> 
> The next person will attend a school holiday concert this week.


True.  Thursday evening


The next person went shoe shopping for said event last night and got an incredible deal at JC Penny's on the cutest pair of shoes for the child in the concert.


----------



## mainman

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.  Thursday evening
> 
> 
> The next person went shoe shopping for said event last night and got an incredible deal at JC Penny's on the cutest pair of shoes for the child in the concert.


 False

 The next person annoys me...


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person annoys me...


True. 
The next person is ready to go home.


----------



## CMC122

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person annoys me...


False



The next person annoys Mainman.


----------



## camily

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person annoys Mainman.


False, he loves me.
The next person sneezed alot this morning.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, he loves me.
> The next person sneezed alot this morning.


False.
The next person can't see their desk.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person can't see their desk.



True.  It's my organized mess.  

The next person is stuck in traffic.


----------



## bknarw

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  It's my organized mess.
> 
> The next person is stuck in traffic.




False, but I am, ironically, listening to "Traffic"!  (Too weird).

The next person still doesn't have the Christmas Spirit.


----------



## Wenchy

bknarw said:
			
		

> False, but I am, ironically, listening to "Traffic"!  (Too weird).
> 
> The next person still doesn't have the Christmas Spirit.



True, but trying!

The next person HAS the Christmas Spirit!


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True, but trying!
> 
> The next person HAS the Christmas *Spirit*!



False.  I'm a teetotaler. 

The next person is NOT a Grinch!


----------



## janey83

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  I'm a teetotaler.
> 
> The next person is NOT a Grinch!



TRUE!

The next person has the next 2 days to do nothing but study & pack.


----------



## bkjguy

False

The next person has not started xmas shopping yet.


----------



## Wenchy

bkjguy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has not started xmas shopping yet.



False.  Working in a mall does have it's benefits...

The next person doesn't have to work tomorrow.


----------



## janey83

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  Working in a mall does have it's benefits...
> 
> The next person doesn't have to work tomorrow.



True.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## Wenchy

janey83 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has a headache.



False.

The next person is having a serious case of the "late night munchies."


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person is having a serious case of the "late night munchies."


False.  Still stuffed from supper.  

The next person saw some snow falling tonight.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False. Still stuffed from supper.
> 
> The next person saw some snow falling tonight.


Nope, I wish

The next person likes soup...


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> Nope, I wish
> 
> The next person likes soup...



True, and all varieties.

The next person should be in bed.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True, and all varieties.
> 
> The next person should be in bed.



True, but I've had too much caffeine today.  

The next person is going to have a hard time getting up tomorrow morning.


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True, and all varieties.
> 
> The next person should be in bed.


False, I wouldn't be able to get to sleep this early

The next person likes to take a lot of pictures...


----------



## ViolaceousTiger

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but I've had too much caffeine today.
> 
> The next person is going to have a hard time getting up tomorrow morning.


True, never thrilled about english class in the morning

The next person likes to take pictures...


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but I've had too much caffeine today.
> 
> The next person is going to have a hard time getting up tomorrow morning.




False.  It's nice knowing you can get up, and then crawl back into bed once the kids are off to school.

The next person is doing ALL of their Christmas shopping on Thursday.


----------



## jazz lady

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, never thrilled about english class in the morning


Been there, done that.  



> The next person likes to take pictures...


True.  My poor animals.  

The next person is watching the football game.


----------



## Wenchy

ViolaceousTiger said:
			
		

> True, never thrilled about english class in the morning
> 
> The next person likes to take pictures...



True.

The next person has just posted to two posts out of sequence, thus messing up the flow of this game.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has just posted to two posts out of sequence, thus messing up the flow of this game.



False I hope.  

The next person doesn't send out Christmas cards.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False I hope.
> 
> The next person doesn't send out Christmas cards.



True, but I decorate my tree with the one's I receive.  (BAD ME!)

The next person WILL have a tree up by this weekend.


----------



## BuddyLee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True, but I decorate my tree with the one's I receive. (BAD ME!)
> 
> The next person WILL have a tree up by this weekend.


True, its been up for a few weeks now.  

The next person is stressed out.


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True, its been up for a few weeks now.
> 
> The next person is stressed out.



True, but it's getting much, much better very shortly.  

The next person can't believe that Frank Sinatra would have been 90 today if he was still alive.


----------



## Wenchy

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> True, its been up for a few weeks now.
> 
> The next person is stressed out.



True.  Closing a store during the holidays is a downer, but I still smile.  The stress is on the inside.  http://www.startribune.com/stories/535/5756353.html

The next person is stress-free.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True. Closing a store during the holidays is a downer, but I still smile. The stress is on the inside. http://www.startribune.com/stories/535/5756353.html
> 
> The next person is stress-free.


False. Stress is a wonderful thing.

The next person doesn't like hot tea.


----------



## Railroad

Justanotherjoe said:
			
		

> False. Stress is a wonderful thing.
> 
> The next person doesn't like hot tea.


Almost true....I can tolerate it.

The next person wants to shut down for the holidays NOW.


----------



## Schizo

Railroad said:
			
		

> Almost true....I can tolerate it.
> 
> The next person wants to shut down for the holidays NOW.



True.

The next person is happy Williams was executed.


----------



## Railroad

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is happy Williams was executed.


Almost true.  I don't feel a whole lot either way.

The next person like ice-cold milk.


----------



## camily

Railroad said:
			
		

> Almost true.  I don't feel a whole lot either way.
> 
> The next person like ice-cold milk.


True, ONLY ice cold milk.
The next person wants more snow already.


----------



## Railroad

camily said:
			
		

> True, ONLY ice cold milk.
> The next person wants more snow already.


TRUE!  'Deed I do!! 

The next person likes to hibernate.


----------



## camily

Railroad said:
			
		

> TRUE!  'Deed I do!!
> 
> The next person likes to hibernate.


Very true.
The next person needs more coffee.


----------



## bcp

camily said:
			
		

> Very true.
> The next person needs more coffee.


  very very true

  the next person is thinking of an excuse to call out sick today.


----------



## Railroad

bcp said:
			
		

> very very true
> 
> the next person is thinking of an excuse to call out sick today.


True.  And since I'm the boss, I believe me. 

The next person is trying to decide what else to buy for Christmas presents.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> True.  And since I'm the boss, I believe me.
> 
> The next person is trying to decide what else to buy for Christmas presents.


True.
The next person's stomach is growling.


----------



## hootay

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person's stomach is growling.


 True, I'm freaking starving


The next person wishes they had a roast beef sandwich right now.


----------



## sockgirl77

hootay said:
			
		

> True, I'm freaking starving
> 
> 
> The next person wishes they had a roast beef sandwich right now.


True. If it were an Arby Q but they no longer serve them. 
The next person is eating soup for lunch.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. If it were an Arby Q but they no longer serve them.
> The next person is eating soup for lunch.



True.  Chicken Corn Chowder.  

The next person's hands are cold.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Chicken Corn Chowder.
> 
> The next person's hands are cold.



True.

The next person has cold feet.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has cold feet.



False.  It's hot in my office and my feet are more than toasty.  

The next person is very sleepy.


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has cold feet.




Guilty.   But she's hot, and made me nerky and jervous.  

The next person will think I'm just kidding about that.


----------



## jazz lady

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Guilty.   But she's hot, and made me nerky and jervous.
> 
> The next person will think I'm just kidding about that.



False.  I know you too well.   

The next person is surprised it's already 5 o'clock.


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I know you too well.
> 
> The next person is surprised it's already 5 o'clock.



False

The next person is having a few drinks tonight.


----------



## janey83

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having a few drinks tonight.



False.

The next person will be having quite a few drinks tomorrow night.


----------



## meangirl

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be having quite a few drinks tomorrow night.



False 

The next person loves shopping.


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person loves shopping.



False.

The next person loves shopping ONLINE...


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves shopping ONLINE...



True, both actually

The next person has a really HOT avatar.


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:
			
		

> True, both actually
> 
> The next person has a really HOT avatar.



False.  Ms. Hurley was unavailable.

The next person has a teddy bear fetish..


----------



## meangirl

Kerad said:
			
		

> False.  Ms. Hurley was unavailable.
> 
> The next person has a teddy bear fetish..



Tralse? 


The next person is jammin' out.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> Tralse?
> 
> 
> The next person is jammin' out.



True.  Was jamming at Monks and now at home.  

The next person is not looking forward to the nasty weather tomorrow.


----------



## Kerad

meangirl said:
			
		

> Tralse?
> 
> 
> The next person is jammin' out.



True!  Garbage: "I'm Only Happy When It Rains"...this moment.

The next person is a confirmed Fighter of Foo...


----------



## meangirl

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Was jamming at Monks and now at home.
> 
> The next person is not looking forward to the nasty weather tomorrow.



True,  just great. ugh.

The next person will one night go to Stables with me and see live jazz.


----------



## Wenchy

meangirl said:
			
		

> True,  just great. ugh.
> 
> The next person will one night go to Stables with me and see live jazz.



True.  That's a definite possibility...

The next person HAS to get their shopping done tomorrow.

Bad weather?


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  That's a definite possibility...


Most definitely!  



> The next person HAS to get their shopping done tomorrow.



True.  That and Friday.  I haven't done hardly anything yet.  

The next person is going to have company this weekend.


----------



## Vixen

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Most definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> True.  That and Friday.  I haven't done hardly anything yet.
> 
> The next person is going to have company this weekend.




I certainly hope not.  I've had company every weekend for months.  

The next person is out of beer.


----------



## jazz lady

Vixen said:
			
		

> I certainly hope not.  I've had company every weekend for months.
> 
> The next person is out of beer.



False.  I have plenty of beer AND alcohol but I really don't need any more tonight.  

The next person loves to laugh.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I have plenty of beer AND alcohol but I really don't need any more tonight.
> 
> The next person loves to laugh.



True!

The next person just smoked their last ciggie for the night.


----------



## Agee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person just smoked their last ciggie for the night.


False

The next person likes to accenuate the positive


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes to accenuate the positive



True...even if it doesn't seem so tonight.

The next person loves to cook.


----------



## Agee

meangirl said:
			
		

> True...even if it doesn't seem so tonight.


----------



## meangirl

Airgasm said:
			
		

>



  Some people just hit a nerve.


----------



## sockgirl77

meangirl said:
			
		

> True...even if it doesn't seem so tonight.
> 
> The next person loves to cook.


True. When I have someone else to cook for.
The next person hates to bake.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. When I have someone else to cook for.
> The next person hates to bake.


Absolutely false.  I love to bake.  

The next person is having a good day.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Absolutely false.  I love to bake.
> 
> The next person is having a good day.


True. Very True. My lil man is 18 months old today. 
The next person is enjoying warm coffee.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Very True. My lil man is 18 months old today.
> The next person is enjoying warm coffee.



False.  A glass of cold milk and a bunch of goodies from an office party.  

The next person is not going to eat lunch because of all the stuff they ate this morning.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  A glass of cold milk and a bunch of goodies from an office party.
> 
> The next person is not going to eat lunch because of all the stuff they ate this morning.


False. I'm feeling like some hot soup today.
The next person is getting paid today.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm feeling like some hot soup today.
> The next person is getting paid today.


False, never any monetary pay, just paid in love, Yes, it sucks.  
The next person will send me some money!


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, never any monetary pay, just paid in love, Yes, it sucks.
> The next person will send me some money!


False. 
The next person is staring at the ugliest Santa decoration in the world. 
When did Santa turn into a blonde?


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is staring at the ugliest Santa decoration in the world.
> When did Santa turn into a blonde?




False
Im staring at the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen in my life! Just wish they were not in a pic. 

The next person wishes they had a chocolate malt in hand!


----------



## Bustem' Down

cbprather said:
			
		

> False
> Im staring at the most beautiful eyes I have ever seen in my life! Just wish they were not in a pic.
> 
> The next person wishes they had a chocolate malt in hand!


False, I'd rather have a beer right about now.

Then next person is utterly bored with thier job.


----------



## Tri

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, I'd rather have a beer right about now.
> 
> Then next person is utterly bored with thier job.


 True, and thats not even the half of it.


The next person will be attending the somd Christmas party.


----------



## cbprather

Tri said:
			
		

> True, and thats not even the half of it.
> 
> 
> The next person will be attending the somd Christmas party.



False= I'm new to this... Don't know about a party.

The next person will have green eyes and a broken heart.


----------



## camily

cbprather said:
			
		

> False= I'm new to this... Don't know about a party.
> 
> The next person will have green eyes and a broken heart.


ersonals:


----------



## jwwb2000

cbprather said:
			
		

> False= I'm new to this... Don't know about a party.
> 
> The next person will have green eyes and a broken heart.



False.

The next person wants to go home.


----------



## cyphertext69

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to go home.



True!

The next person is bored as hell at work.


----------



## jazz lady

cyphertext69 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is bored as hell at work.



False.  I'm at home.  

The next person is impatiently waiting for a delivery.


----------



## Ponytail

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I'm at home.
> 
> The next person is impatiently waiting for a delivery.



True.  Is a smokin Blonde that loves horses too much to ask?  

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1260084&postcount=1




The next person is wishing they had the nuts to ask the neighbors kids to take of the ice in their driveway.


----------



## RoseRed

Ponytail said:
			
		

> The next person is wishing they had the nuts to ask the neighbors kids to take of the ice in their driveway.


False.

The next person is also wondering what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Tri

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is also wondering what the hell you are talking about.


 Very True


The next person got off work early today.


----------



## RoseRed

Tri said:
			
		

> Very True
> 
> 
> The next person got off work early today.



True.

The next person is also watching trashy TV.


----------



## Ponytail

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is also watching trashy TV.




False.  And I know what i was talking about.  I'm just a few weeks ahead of ya'll.   

The next person doesn't realize how "nostradumbass-like" I can be.


----------



## RoseRed

Ponytail said:
			
		

> False.  And I know what i was talking about.  I'm just a few weeks ahead of ya'll.
> 
> The next person doesn't realize how "nostra*dumbass*-like" I can be.


----------



## Railroad

Ponytail said:
			
		

> False. And I know what i was talking about. I'm just a few weeks ahead of ya'll.
> 
> The next person doesn't realize how "nostradumbass-like" I can be.


True!  

The next person is wondering what all the weather fuss was about.


----------



## Tri

Railroad said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is wondering what all the weather fuss was about.


 True


The next person is bored


----------



## jazz lady

Tri said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is bored



False.  I never get bored.  There's so much of life to explore.    Plus I'm having fun putting my furniture together and in place.

The next person has aching joints.


----------



## bcp

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I never get bored.  There's so much of life to explore.    Plus I'm having fun putting my furniture together and in place.
> 
> The next person has aching joints.


  As a matter of fact, I did go to the doctors office this morning because the area in my back that was repaired after breaking it 13 years ago was acting up so bad that I could not sit or lay down without unbelievable pain. He gave me muscle relaxers, stuff to stop the swelling, and a free trip for another MRI...

  How did you know???


  the next person will be taking the week between Christmas and New Years off to entertain out of town guests.


----------



## jazz lady

bcp said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I did go to the doctors office this morning because the area in my back that was repaired after breaking it 13 years ago was acting up so bad that I could not sit or lay down without unbelievable pain. He gave me muscle relaxers, stuff to stop the swelling, and a free trip for another MRI...
> 
> How did you know???


Psychic.    Hope you feel better.  



> the next person will be taking the week between Christmas and New Years off to entertain out of town guests.


False.  I'm not taking off any time this year.  

The next person still needs to do tons of stuff before Christmas.


----------



## teverheart2002

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Psychic.  Hope you feel better.
> 
> 
> False. I'm not taking off any time this year.
> 
> The next person still needs to do tons of stuff before Christmas.


False.  That is the only good thing about moving away from family just before Christmas.

The next person still has Christmas decorations to put up.


----------



## Schizo

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> False.  That is the only good thing about moving away from family just before Christmas.
> 
> The next person still has Christmas decorations to put up.



False.

The next person has the runs.


----------



## sunflower

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has the runs.


False . But thats a good excuse to get out of work tomorrow 

The next person is off tomorrow and is going shopping


----------



## jazz lady

sunflower said:
			
		

> False . But thats a good excuse to get out of work tomorrow
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow and is going shopping



Partially true.  It's my normal CWS day, but I'm working 4 hours to make up for taking today.    But I am going shopping.  

The next person is going to soak in the tub before going to bed.


----------



## Dede

False,,,, would love to soak in a tub, but the drain is broken.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Partially true.  It's my normal CWS day, but I'm working 4 hours to make up for taking today.    But I am going shopping.
> 
> The next person is going to soak in the tub before going to bed.


False. The next person has a great cookie recipe to give me.


----------



## jazz lady

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False. The next person has a great cookie recipe to give me.



True.  Lookie here.  There's more recipes in that thread.  

The next person is going Christmas shopping this afternoon.


----------



## Ponytail

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False. The next person has a great cookie recipe to give me.




False.  But I think Migtig would be the best one to contact for that.  

The next person is looking at the sun through their office window, and actually happy about that because they are not out there fighting the shopping crowd.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

Ponytail said:
			
		

> False.  But I think Migtig would be the best one to contact for that.
> 
> The next person is looking at the sun through their office window, and actually happy about that because they are not out there fighting the shopping crowd.


True, I get paid to sit here. 
The next person likes this forum


----------



## Railroad

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> True, I get paid to sit here.
> The next person likes this forum


True - I do!

The next person is NOT having liverwurst for lunch.


----------



## jazz lady

Railroad said:
			
		

> True - I do!
> 
> The next person is NOT having liverwurst for lunch.


Probably not, but I do love liverwurst.  I haven't had it in ages.

The next person is making a to-do list.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

Railroad said:
			
		

> True - I do!
> 
> The next person is NOT having liverwurst for lunch.


TRUE.
The next person is eating a candy cane.


----------



## Schizo

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> TRUE.
> The next person is eating a candy cane.



False, tempted to grab one off the decorations!

The next person is eating a Subway (R) sandwich.


----------



## camily

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> TRUE.
> The next person is eating a candy cane.


False, all this cookie talk from the other thread put me in the mood for cookies, actually, it's cookie dough I wanted!
The next person is bringing me a treadmil.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, all this cookie talk from the other thread put me in the mood for cookies, actually, it's cookie dough I wanted!
> The next person is bringing me a treadmil.


True. It makes a great dust collecting coat rack!
The next person will bring me some crab soup.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. It makes a great dust collecting coat rack!
> The next person will bring me some crab soup.



False.

The next person will be leaving work in half hour.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be leaving work in half hour.


False.
The next person will be leaving work in one hour.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person will be leaving work in one hour.


False, I am working late.
The next person is drinking Peppermint Mocha Coffee...


----------



## Schizo

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False, I am working late.
> The next person is drinking Peppermint Mocha Coffee...



False.  I wish I was :-(

The next person is freezing their tush off.


----------



## camily

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  I wish I was :-(
> 
> The next person is freezing their tush off.


True, and I'm inside
The next person knows where I can get more wood for free!


----------



## mainman

camily said:
			
		

> The next person knows where I can get more wood for free!


 I'm not touchin this one...


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm not touchin this one...


You sayin' you charge...


----------



## mainman

kwillia said:
			
		

> You sayin' you charge...


Have I ever charged you?


----------



## kwillia

mainman said:
			
		

> Have I ever charged you?


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> True, and I'm inside
> The next person knows where I can get more wood for free!



True.  But I'm not telling unless I'm paid upfront.  ;-)
The next person loves rabbits.


----------



## Railroad

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. But I'm not telling unless I'm paid upfront. ;-)
> The next person loves rabbits.


I hear they're yummy!  

(False)
The next person wants some snow to go with these cold temps!


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> I hear they're yummy!
> 
> (False)
> The next person wants some snow to go with these cold temps!


True. 
The next person wants some hot chocolate w/ marshmallows.


----------



## camily

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm not touchin this one...


I didn't even notice that. I must be slipping.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person wants some hot chocolate w/ marshmallows.



True 

The next person wants a new Porsche 911.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants a new Porsche 911.


False. I prefer something more practical. 
The next person has a sick child.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I prefer something more practical.
> The next person has a sick child.



False. no kids.

The next person wants a more practical car like this


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False. no kids.
> 
> The next person wants a more practical car like this


False. Can't be good on gas.
The next person wants a Jetta.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Can't be good on gas.
> The next person wants a Jetta.



True. The mini 915b http://www.jetta.com/

The next person want to go home.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. The mini 915b http://www.jetta.com/
> 
> The next person want to go home.


True. I miss my lil man.
The next person is nipply.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I miss my lil man.
> The next person is nipply.



Always 

The next person is gonna have to suffer through a team luncheon for the next two days.


----------



## Schizo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Always
> :worthless
> The next person is gonna have to suffer through a team luncheon for the next two days.



False.

The next person is going away for Christmas, Hannukah, Kwanza, Pizza, etc.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going away for Christmas, Hannukah, Kwanza, Pizza, etc.


False.
The next person says Thank You.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person says Thank You.


False. You dayumed near poked my eye out...

The next person is gonna go to SFW to pick up lunch and spy on BuddyLee.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person says Thank You.



True.    except for the writing. 

The next person loves pretzel salad.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.    except for the writing.
> 
> The next person loves pretzel salad.


False. Never tried it.
The next person loves macaroni salad.


----------



## Justanotherjoe

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Never tried it.
> The next person loves macaroni salad.


False.

The next person has cold feet.


----------



## MysticalMom

false. toe socks.

The next person STILL can't believe we are still playing this game.


----------



## Schizo

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> false. toe socks.
> 
> The next person STILL can't believe we are still playing this game.



True.  Goal is for 1,000,000,000,000,000 views.    

The next person has a runny nose.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Goal is for 1,000,000,000,000,000 views.
> 
> The next person has a runny nose.


False.
The next person is hungry.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is hungry.



False.  Just ate. 

The next person feels  today.


----------



## Softballkid

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Just ate.
> 
> The next person feels  today.




True - but thats everyday...


The next person has done all there christmas shoppin already


----------



## stockgirl

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - but thats everyday...
> 
> 
> The next person has done all there christmas shoppin already


False. 
The next person almost fell asleep just now.


----------



## Schizo

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person almost fell asleep just now.



HUH, WWW WHAT? True

The next person is starting a


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> HUH, WWW WHAT? True
> 
> The next person is starting a


False. 
The next person lost their coffee buzz.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person lost their coffee buzz.



False.  Still have a cup on my desk.

The next person likes to


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Still have a cup on my desk.
> 
> The next person likes to


False. I hate the sound of it. (and I am talking about whistling)
The next person has neck pain.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I hate the sound of it. (and I am talking about whistling)
> The next person has neck pain.



True.

The next person is a pain in the neck.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is a pain in the neck.


True. Usually
The next person loves me.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Usually
> The next person loves me.



True.  Don't know you, but with a name like Sock...  

The next person just ate Indian food.  :yummyinthetummy:


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Don't know you, but with a name like Sock...
> 
> The next person just ate Indian food.  :yummyinthetummy:



False.  I've never had it, but would love to try it...

The next person is VERY much looking forward to Christmas Day being here (right now...please?)


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I've never had it, but would love to try it...
> 
> The next person is VERY much looking forward to Christmas Day being here (right now...please?)



True. (also days off )

The next person just received a virtual


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. (also days off )
> 
> The next person just received a virtual



True!  

The next person wishes that the virtual could have been real.


----------



## Ponytail

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person wishes that the virtual could have been real.



True.  


And I'm speechless at the thought of it.  I got nuthin'.


----------



## Wenchy

Ponytail said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> And I'm speechless at the thought of it.  I got nuthin'.



False.  You have more hair than I do!  

The next person is grateful to be alive.


----------



## Schizo

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  You have more hair than I do!
> 
> The next person is grateful to be alive.



True.  Drove off US1 in Califonia by Monterey before...

The next person is going commando tomorrow.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Drove off US1 in Califonia by Monterey before...
> 
> The next person is going commando tomorrow.


False, OMG.
The next person is happy today...


----------



## camily

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False, OMG.
> The next person is happy today...


True! 
The next person wants to come over and tell me a bedtime story so I can go to sleep like a little cherub.


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

camily said:
			
		

> True!
> The next person wants to come over and tell me a bedtime story so I can go to sleep like a little cherub.


False, I think
The next person is drinking tea from a can...


----------



## Tri

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False, I think
> The next person is drinking tea from a can...


 False, ewww can tea!


The next person is thinking....damn this thread is still going


----------



## Wenchy

Tri said:
			
		

> False, ewww can tea!
> 
> 
> The next person is thinking....damn this thread is still going



False.  I like it, and here it is again!   

The next person has been able to glean much information from this thread.


----------



## crabcake

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I like it, and here it is again!
> 
> The next person has been able to glean much information from this thread.


 False. 

 The next person is chain smoking while reading this post.


----------



## Wenchy

crabcake said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is chain smoking while reading this post.



False!  I just put my last one out, and I am typing this without lighting a new one.  

The next person just found out they have more Christmas presents to shop for.


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person just found out they have more Christmas presents to shop for.



False, I'm done with that crap. 

The next person is about to go to bed.


----------



## crabcake

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I'm done with that crap.
> 
> The next person is about to go to bed.


 True  

 The next person is also mesmerized by the backs of their eyelids.


----------



## rack'm

crabcake said:
			
		

> The next person is also mesmerized by the backs of their eyelids.



False, but it's a good thing they are not translucent.

The next person is ready for Christmas to be over.......


----------



## Nickel

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, but it's a good thing they are not translucent.
> 
> The next person is ready for Christmas to be over.......


 False. 

The next person has set off their car alarm from the inside of the car twice in the last week.


----------



## jazz lady

Nickel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has set off their car alarm from the inside of the car twice in the last week.



False.  It was only once.  

The next person is addressing Christmas cards that should have been in the mail a week ago.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  It was only once.
> 
> The next person is addressing Christmas cards that should have been in the mail a week ago.



False.

The next person is a grown adult still living with their parents.


----------



## jazz lady

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a grown adult still living with their parents.



Not hardly.    Mom is a couple of miles away and Dad is in Phoenix.

The next person still has presents to wrap.


----------



## Wenchy

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Not hardly.    Mom is a couple of miles away and Dad is in Phoenix.
> 
> The next person still has presents to wrap.



True.  I haven't wrapped a single one.  I'm thinking Ziploc's/Hefty's and ties.

The next person won't have to worry about preparing the Christmas dinner.


----------



## jazz lady

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  I haven't wrapped a single one.  I'm thinking Ziplocs/Hefty's and ties.


At this point, I'm thinking the same.  



> The next person won't be cooking the Christmas dinner.


True.  That's my sister's job.  Of course, she's not much of a cook.  

The next person just went outside and realized how effing cold it is.  Brrrr...


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> At this point, I'm thinking the same.
> 
> 
> True.  That's my sister's job.  Of course, she's not much of a cook.
> 
> The next person just went outside and realized how effing cold it is.  Brrrr...




T-t-t-t-true.

The next person's favorite color is lime green.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> T-t-t-t-true.
> 
> The next person's favorite color is lime green.


False. Sage Green
The next person's favorite scent is Vanilla.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Sage Green
> The next person's favorite scent is Vanilla.



False.  Like it, but not my favorite.

The next person is wishing for a white christmas.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Like it, but not my favorite.
> 
> The next person is wishing for a white christmas.


True. But I know that it's not going to happen.
The next person is wearing stripes today.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. But I know that it's not going to happen.
> The next person is wearing stripes today.



False.  Not incarcerated. 

The next person is off of work tomorrow.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Not incarcerated.
> 
> The next person is off of work tomorrow.


False. Half day. 
The next person is wearing jeans.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Half day.
> The next person is wearing jeans.



False.  I always wear the same darn color.  I soooo feel like a Homer. LOL

The next person is celebrating Festivus.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  I always wear the same darn color.  I soooo feel like a Homer. LOL
> 
> The next person is celebrating Festivus.


False.
The next person is done with their work for the day.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is done with their work for the day.



True.  In my mind, but my body is still here.   

The next person is hungry for IHOP.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  In my mind, but my body is still here.
> 
> The next person is hungry for IHOP.


True. I'd love a Cheese Blintz. Your treat? 
The next person is wearing Christmas socks.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I'd love a Cheese Blintz. Your treat?  --- SURE, meet me at the IHOP at Potomac Yards?
> The next person is wearing Christmas socks.



False.  I'm a Homer Simpson, the same clothes.

The next person has tried and loved chitterlings.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  I'm a Homer Simpson, the same clothes.
> 
> The next person has tried and loved chitterlings.


False. Haven't tried.
The next person loves cream cheese.


----------



## sockgirl77

*Here ya go...*

http://images.google.com/imgres?img.../images?q=homer+socks&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Haven't tried.
> The next person loves cream cheese.



True.  Mmmmm, cream cheese.

The next person wants a woody.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Mmmmm, cream cheese.
> 
> The next person wants a woody.


False.
The next person wants a toy for Christmas.


----------



## Daddy_O

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person wants a toy for Christmas.



false, I want relaxation and time with my family.

the next person will be going out of state for christmas


----------



## sockgirl77

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false, I want relaxation and time with my family.
> 
> the next person will be going out of state for christmas


False. St.Mary's and Chuck County
The next person will fly for Christmas.


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. St.Mary's and Chuck County
> The next person will fly for Christmas.



False.

The next person will take kissing under the mistletoe a little too far...


----------



## sunflower

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will take kissing under the mistletoe a little too far...


False 

The next person already opened a gift


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person already opened a gift


True. I already knew that it was a Visa Gift Card and I needed it. 
The next person is eating spaghetti.


----------



## Softballkid

sunflower said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person already opened a gift



False... 

The next person is having Christmas dinner at there house this year....


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is having Christmas dinner at their house this year....


False. 
The next person has someone to kiss under the mistletoe.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has someone to kiss under the mistletoe.




True - Its you my love    

The next person maxed out there credit card shopping this year


----------



## Daddy_O

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - Its you my love
> 
> The next person maxed out there credit card shopping this year



false, I can proudly say my wife and I are credit card free!

the next person spent way more this year than they did last year on gifts


----------



## sockgirl77

Daddy_O said:
			
		

> false, I can proudly say my wife and I are credit card free!
> 
> the next person spent way more this year than they did last year on gifts


False. Learned my lesson. Boy would rather play with an empty paper towel roll.
The next person is going shopping tonight.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Learned my lesson. Boy would rather play with an empty paper towel roll.
> The next person is going shopping tonight.



False.   Call me the Grinch!    

The next person is leaving. . . . .. . . . . . . . NOW!


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.   Call me the Grinch!
> 
> The next person is leaving. . . . .. . . . . . . . NOW!


False. Waiting for my paycheck/bonus to come in.
The next person is wearing tennis shoes.


----------



## jazz lady

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Waiting for my paycheck/bonus to come in.
> The next person is wearing tennis shoes.


False.  Black booties.

The next person is listening to Christmas carols.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Black booties.


You really took to that whole Halloween goth get up, huh...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> You really took to that whole Halloween goth get up, huh...



Actually...YES.    Dress-up is fun.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Black booties.
> 
> The next person is listening to Christmas carols.


False. 
The next person is getting impatient.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is getting impatient.


 False


The next persons work Christmas party is tomorrow.


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next persons work Christmas party is tomorrow.


Goggleboy?


----------



## Weezy

False, but I've just got done reading the post


----------



## Tri

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next persons work Christmas party is tomorrow.


 True!!! Damn last minute company


The next person works at Wal-Mart


----------



## kwillia

Tri said:
			
		

> The next person works at Wal-Mart


You know Nomo was turned down for the greeter job... must you rub her face in it...


----------



## hootay

Tri said:
			
		

> True!!! Damn last minute company
> 
> 
> The next person works at Wal-Mart


 False


The next person hates cold weather


----------



## Qurious

hootay said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person hates cold weather



False

I love cold weather...the next person doesn't like me....


----------



## mainman

Qurious said:
			
		

> False
> 
> I love cold weather...the next person doesn't like me....


 False

 The next person likes steak...


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes steak...



Is this a trick question?  

True.  Medium-rare, grilled, with a little Canadian steak seasoning.  

The next person knows they're going to get hammered for their last answer.


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Is this a trick question?
> 
> True.  Medium-rare, grilled, with a little Canadian steak seasoning.
> 
> The next person knows they're going to get hammered for their last answer.


 False.

 The next person wishes you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## jazz lady

mainman said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes you a Merry Christmas.


Very true.  

The next person wishes you a Happy New Year, too.


----------



## MysticalMom

rack'm said:
			
		

> Chocoholic.....
> 
> The next person rides a cowboy



False. ( but I'd like one for Xmas)

The next person IS a cowboy.


----------



## MysticalMom

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. ( but I'd like one for Xmas)
> 
> The next person IS a cowboy.



Oh I totally screwed that ALL up.  <<---myself. Before anyone else does it.


----------



## MysticalMom

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true.
> 
> The next person wishes you a Happy New Year, too.



True.

The next person is in the mood for some holiday cheer.


----------



## jazz lady

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is in the mood for some holiday cheer.



True.  I had some leftover wine from Saturday night that is going down real smooth right now.  

The next person received more Christmas card than they sent this year.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  I had some leftover wine from Saturday night that is going down real smooth right now.
> 
> The next person received more Christmas card than they sent this year.



True.

The next person is a person.


----------



## jazz lady

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is a person.



True the last time I checked.  

The next person has their Christmas lights on timers.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True the last time I checked.
> 
> The next person has their Christmas lights on timers.



False....just moved in my house not to long ago, no outside lights this year, just the tree inside....

The next person has off all next week


----------



## rack'm

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False....just moved in my house not to long ago, no outside lights this year, just the tree inside....
> 
> The next person has off all next week



False, most of it. 

The next person should have taken off today too.....


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, most of it.
> 
> The next person should have taken off today too.....



AMEN....I mean true


The next person is leaving early today to do some christmas shopping...



please dont say Im the only one that aint done...haha, well, aint started yet...


----------



## rack'm

Softballkid said:
			
		

> AMEN....I mean true
> 
> 
> The next person is leaving early today to do some christmas shopping...
> 
> 
> 
> please dont say Im the only one that aint done...haha, well, aint started yet...



True, as soon as the car pool rider is able to leave. 

False, I'm done done done.....


The next person will take a nap today.


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> True, as soon as the car pool rider is able to leave.
> 
> False, I'm done done done.....
> 
> 
> The next person will take a nap today.



True - we have training from 8-11...(if I make it)

The next person has answered atleast 50 of these true false questions


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - we have training from 8-11...(if I make it)
> 
> The next person has answered atleast 50 of these true false questions


True. Probably.
The next person is leaving at 11:30.


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Probably.
> The next person is leaving at 11:30.



True, I will be leaving around that time!

The next peson just got out of bed.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Probably.
> The next person is leaving at 11:30.




False.....10:45ish..haha


The next person knows what happened this morning with why Wildwood and 4-235 had no power


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False.....10:45ish..haha
> 
> 
> The next person knows what happened this morning with why Wildwood and 4-235 had no power


False.
The next person is going to make a call and try to find out.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is going to make a call and try to find out.



True - Ive been callin....haha

The next person is staying home for new years


----------



## HunterJJD

True Cuz I am Chubby   

The next person is watching the clock because they are leaving early


----------



## sockgirl77

HunterJJD said:
			
		

> True Cuz I am Chubby
> 
> The next person is watching the clock because they are leaving early


True. 
The next person is rubbing their eyes.


----------



## Schizo

HunterJJD said:
			
		

> True Cuz I am Chubby
> 
> The next person is watching the clock because they are leaving early



True.

The next person is not a scrooge.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is rubbing their eyes.



False - 3 MDX mountain Dew drinks have me wide awake..


The next person watches Dukes of Hazzard at 7 oclock on CMT religiously.....



If not, ya should....


----------



## Softballkid

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is not a scrooge.



True/False - Im not big on any holiday...but Im not goin to ruin it for anyone else....


The next person has had 3 cups of coffee already


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True/False - Im not big on any holiday...but Im not goin to ruin it for anyone else....
> 
> 
> The next person has had 3 cups of coffee already


False. WaWa wouldn't let me come in. 
The next person is balancing a check book.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. WaWa wouldn't let me come in.
> The next person is balancing a check book.



False.  No scales.

The next person ate eggs last night.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  No scales.
> 
> The next person ate eggs last night.


False. This morning.
The next person at chocolate this morning.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. This morning.
> The next person at chocolate this morning.



True.  

The next person talks to themselves.


----------



## MDTerps

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person talks to themselves.



True, for some reason I don't get the answers I'm looking for   

The next person is not doing any work today.


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, for some reason I don't get the answers I'm looking for
> 
> The next person is not doing any work today.



TRUE- I aint doin shiat ....haha

The next person wants to go have a drink at Toots after work today


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> TRUE- I aint doin shiat ....haha
> 
> The next person wants to go have a drink at Toots after work today


False. Have one for me.
The next person has to see the ex today.


----------



## HollowSoul

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Have one for me.
> The next person has to see the ex today.


false!!! 
the next person has a dingleberry hangin


----------



## sockgirl77

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> false!!!
> the next person has a dingleberry hangin


False. Eeeeeew.
The next person just farted.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Eeeeeew.
> The next person just farted.




SSSSHHHH, dont tell nobody.....geez..I cant tell you nothing..haha!!


The next person listens to alot of christmas music


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> SSSSHHHH, dont tell nobody.....geez..I cant tell you nothing..haha!!
> 
> 
> The next person listens to alot of christmas music


False!!!!
The next person does not own one Christmas CD!


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False!!!!
> The next person does not own one Christmas CD!



False.

The next person is praying for snow.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is praying for snow.


False. But it would be nice
The next person needs to get some work done.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. But it would be nice
> The next person needs to get some work done.



False, I aint doin jack today...haha..an the bosses arent here


The next person is goin out to eat tonight


----------



## MDTerps

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False, I aint doin jack today...haha..an the bosses arent here
> 
> 
> The next person is goin out to eat tonight



False, but I am going to my dads for dinner!   

The next person still needs to wrap gifts.


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, but I am going to my dads for dinner!
> 
> The next person still needs to wrap gifts.


True. Oh so true.
The next person is eating Bruschetta Bites.


----------



## jazz lady

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, but I am going to my dads for dinner!
> 
> The next person still needs to wrap gifts.



True.  I fell asleep on the couch last night and didn't get to it.  

The next person is not doing ANY work today.


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> The next person is not doing ANY work today.




True.  The next person will bring me alka seltzer.


----------



## MDTerps

elaine said:
			
		

> True.  The next person will bring me alka seltzer.



True, just tell me where you are!

The next person has red balls, on their christmas tree that is


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> True.  The next person will bring me alka seltzer.



False.  I would if I had any.  

The next person wants to take a nap.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I would if I had any.
> 
> The next person wants to take a nap.



I do now, sittin here being bored...haha


The next person has a work christmas party today


----------



## MDTerps

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I would if I had any.
> 
> The next person wants to take a nap.



Oh so true!!!!

The next person drives an SUV.


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Oh so true!!!!
> 
> The next person drives an SUV.


False. 
The next person wants to bring me cheesecake.


----------



## smiley_bookworm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person wants to bring me cheesecake.



False - I don't have cheesecake.

The next person enjoys cold weather.


----------



## rack'm

smiley_bookworm said:
			
		

> The next person enjoys cold weather.




True 


The next person will have some cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## MDTerps

rack'm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person will have some cheesecake for dessert.



False

The next person will have lunch at Lonestar.


----------



## Softballkid

rack'm said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person will have some cheesecake for dessert.



False, I dont like cheescake

The next person is counting down the minutes till they go home


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False, I dont like cheescake you don't have to like it.
> 
> The next person is counting down the minutes till they go home


True. 
The next person needs a massage.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person needs a massage.



True - what time is my appt. with ya??   

The next person, is like me, leavin for the day after they hit post...haha


yall have a very merry christmas, an happy new year


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - what time is my appt. with ya??
> 
> The next person, is like me, leavin for the day after they hit post...haha
> 
> 
> yall have a very merry christmas, an happy new year


False. 34 minutes to go.
The next person is going shopping today.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person needs a massage.




True.....

The next person is done shopping for Christmas....


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> True.....
> 
> The next person is done shopping for Christmas....


False. 
The next person can kiss my ass.


----------



## sunflower

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person can kiss my ass.


True 

The next person has next week off


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person can kiss my ass.






			
				sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has next week off




 


Most of it, but not all.


The next person will be driving around looking at Christmas lights tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> Most of it, but not all.
> 
> 
> The next person will be driving around looking at Christmas lights tonight.


False.
The next person will be out all night searching for the perfect present.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person will be out all night searching for the perfect present.




False......


The next person will sleep like the dead tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False......
> 
> 
> The next person will sleep like the dead tonight.


True. When it's possible
The next person will sleep alone tonight.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person will sleep alone tonight.




False.......


The next person will shoot pool tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False.......
> 
> 
> The next person will shoot pool tonight.


False. 
The next person will watch it on T.V. instead.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person will watch it on T.V. instead.




If there is a TV close, I will do that too. 

The next person is starving.......


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> If there is a TV close, I will do that too.
> 
> The next person is starving.......


False. Been munching all day.
The next person has 5 minutes left at work.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person has 5 minutes left at work.




Possibly...  Waiting for someone to be ready to go to lunch so we can go.

Have a good one! 


The next person is past ready to leave!


----------



## jazz lady

rack'm said:
			
		

> Possibly...  Waiting for someone to be ready to go to lunch so we can go.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> 
> The next person is past ready to leave!



Very, VERY true.  

The next person is going to join the hordes of last-minute shoppers out there.


----------



## SAHRAB

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very, VERY true.
> 
> The next person is going to join the hordes of last-minute shoppers out there.



He!! no, leared my lesson last few years.  

the nextest person has a holiday party to go to today


----------



## camily

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> He!! no, leared my lesson last few years.
> 
> the nextest person has a holiday party to go to today


False, unless that is an invitation??????
The next person is eating ravioli.


----------



## SAHRAB

camily said:
			
		

> False, unless that is an invitation??????
> The next person is eating ravioli.



Sadly i am not entering BlueBallBiker2 territory   

False (had wendy's for lunch)

The Next person isnt celebrating Christmas


----------



## sunflower

SAHRAB said:
			
		

> Sadly i am not entering BlueBallBiker2 territory
> 
> False (had wendy's for lunch)
> 
> The Next person isnt celebrating Christmas


False Merry Christmas

The next person hasn't opened any gifts yet


----------



## deadbeatdad

sunflower said:
			
		

> False Merry Christmas
> 
> The next person hasn't opened any gifts yet


True

The next person has opened a boatload of gifts!


----------



## onebdzee

False

Didn't get a single thing....kids got alot of stuff tho

The next person has today off


----------



## MysticalMom

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Didn't get a single thing....kids got alot of stuff tho
> 
> The next person has today off



False. I NEVER get a day off. 

The next person is glad Xmas is over.


----------



## Railroad

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. I NEVER get a day off.
> 
> The next person is glad Xmas is over.


False - it ain't over yet for us (brother and co. from Northern VA on Wednesday).  And besides, I do love it so, I'll miss it when it's gone.

The next person is enjoying a little rest.


----------



## onebdzee

*FALSE, FALSE, FALSE!*

Single mom, 5 kids(4 of which are non-driving teenagers) do you think I get a little rest  

The next person was invited to a New Years Eve party


----------



## mainman

onebdzee said:
			
		

> *FALSE, FALSE, FALSE!*
> 
> * Single mom, 5 kids*
> 
> The next person was invited to a New Years Eve party


(Do you find it hard to post laying down?) 

 True.. 

 The next person is taking down their tree...


----------



## onebdzee

(can't lay down....it leads to 4 non-driving teenagers....well, it did....figured out what causes them and had that "fixed"  )

false....

still have presents under it

next person finally found that blown out bulb on the tree on X-mas eve


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> (can't lay down....it leads to 4 non-driving teenagers....well, it did....figured out what causes them and had that "fixed"  )
> 
> false....
> 
> still have presents under it
> 
> next person finally found that blown out bulb on the tree on X-mas eve


False. No blown out bulb.
The next person had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. No blown out bulb.
> The next person had a wonderful Christmas.


Ehh it was all right.
Next person got socks for christmas.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Ehh it was all right.
> Next person got socks for christmas.


True. 6 pairs.
The next person got their stocking stuffed or they stuffed a stocking.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. 6 pairs.
> The next person got their stocking stuffed.


Nope, did you??    

Then next person hates the weather we're having.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Nope, did you??
> 
> Then next person hates the weather we're having.


False. It's not raining
Then next person is out of coffee.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. It's not raining
> Then next person is out of coffee.


Oh no never!

The next person is getting ready to leave work.


----------



## jazz lady

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Oh no never!
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work.



False.  I wish.  

The next person is eyeing the leftover Christmas goodies.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Oh no never!
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work.


False. Here until 2pm.
The next person ate homemade cookies this weekend.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Here until 2pm.
> The next person ate homemade cookies this weekend.




True- and they was nasty  

The next person is eating left overs for lunch today....


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True- and they was nasty
> 
> The next person is eating left overs for lunch today....


False. Left them in the fridge. 
The next person wants to bring me lunch today.


----------



## sugarmama

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Left them in the fridge.
> The next person wants to bring me lunch today.



False.   
The next person is going to a wedding this weekend.


----------



## duzzey1a

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is going to a wedding this weekend.



False.

The next person will be hung over in 6 days


----------



## Doggy

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be hung over in 6 days



False

The next person will be sitting home on the 1st!


----------



## onebdzee

False!

Just finalized the plans to go ring in the new year with my best friend!....Didn't want to hang drywall anyway   

The next person is wearing fuzzy slippers


----------



## meangirl

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> Just finalized the plans to go ring in the new year with my best friend!....Didn't want to hang drywall anyway
> 
> The next person is wearing fuzzy slippers



False

The next person is wide awake.


----------



## jazz lady

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> Just finalized the plans to go ring in the new year with my best friend!....Didn't want to hang drywall anyway
> 
> The next person is wearing fuzzy slippers



False.  Tennies that I'm getting ready to kick off.

The next person is has to work tomorrow and is taking their tipsy butt to bed.


----------



## Schizo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  Tennies that I'm getting ready to kick off.
> 
> The next person is has to work tomorrow and is taking their tipsy butt to bed.



True to work, false to slushed.  

The next person feels sick today...


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.    Actually, I feel great today.
> 
> The next person still has wrapped Christmas presents under their tree.


False
The next person still has way too much food leftover and tempting them.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.    Actually, I feel great today.
> 
> The next person still has wrapped Christmas presents under their tree.



True- but they will all be gone tonight   

The next person likes to sing karaoke


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True- but they will all be gone tonight
> 
> The next person likes to sing karaoke


OMG! False, but Santa brought my daughter a Karaoke machine with a video recorder so I better start liking it!
The next person is soooo tired.


----------



## itsbob

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False, even though I only slept about 5 hours, I feel great.
> 
> The next person is already thinking about lunch.


False I'm thinking about SLEEP!

The next person likes ponies...


----------



## duzzey1a

itsbob said:
			
		

> False I'm thinking about SLEEP!
> 
> The next person likes ponies...
> .



True! And I have one.

The next person want it to be Friday already!


----------



## itsbob

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> True! And I have one.
> 
> The next person want it to be Friday already!


is it a Pony Boy, or a Pony Girl??


----------



## kwillia

itsbob said:
			
		

> is it a Pony Boy, or a Pony Girl??


Hey... don't you have a baby to be birthing...


----------



## itsbob

kwillia said:
			
		

> Hey... don't you have a baby to be birthing...


Not yet, she's at work, and so am I.. 

Thought we didn't follow the doctors orders last night either.


----------



## Softballkid

itsbob said:
			
		

> Not yet, she's at work, and so am I..
> 
> Thought we didn't follow the doctors orders last night either.



The next person is readin this an wonderin what happened to the question chain....  :shrug:


----------



## camily

itsbob said:
			
		

> is it a Pony Boy, or a Pony Girl??


Speaking of Ponyboy, I got the Outsiders dvd for Christmas. I love that movie!


----------



## duzzey1a

Hello? :shrug: 

The next person wants to keep this thing going.


----------



## Schizo

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> Hello? :shrug:
> 
> The next person want to keep this thing going.



True!  (I started it.  )

The next person is a chocoholic.


----------



## Softballkid

Schizo said:
			
		

> True!  (I started it.  )
> 
> The next person is a chocoholic.



False...I dont eat much....


The next person wants the SKINS to win the division


----------



## Weezy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...I dont eat much....
> 
> 
> The next person wants the SKINS to win the division


 TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The next person is loving life.


----------



## mainman

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Very true.  Life is good.
> 
> The next personis drinking a soda.


 False, (water)

 The next person owns a musical instrument....


----------



## SRV

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  Several in fact: flute (2), guitar, recorder, harmonica.
> 
> The next person thinks the clock has stopped and the work day will never end.


True I own a harmonica, bass guitar, and radio


----------



## SRV

SRV said:
			
		

> True I own a harmonica, bass guitar, and radio


The next person is eating a sandwich.


----------



## jazz lady

SRV said:
			
		

> True I own a harmonica, bass guitar, and radio



  But I don't think 'radio' qualifies as a musical instrument.  



> The next person is eating a sandwich.


False.  I did have half a stuffed ham sammich for lunch though.  

The next person is going out tonight.


----------



## camily

jazz lady said:
			
		

> But I don't think 'radio' qualifies as a musical instrument.
> 
> 
> False.  I did have half a stuffed ham sammich for lunch though.
> 
> The next person is going out tonight.


Oh God, False! Unless Toys 'R' Us counts?
The next person is going to watch The Forty Year Old Virgin tonight.


----------



## Doggy

camily said:
			
		

> Oh God, False! Unless Toys 'R' Us counts?
> The next person is going to watch The Forty Year Old Virgin tonight.




False,

The next person will sleep the day away tomorrow!


----------



## jazz lady

Doggy said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> The next person will sleep the day away tomorrow!



False.  I have to work and put in a 10-hour day.  

The next person will have a 4-day weekend coming up.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I have to work and put in a 10-hour day.
> 
> The next person will have a 4-day weekend coming up.




False- I took Tuesday, so 5...haha...but if I didn, 4 


The next person likes to save there leave for hunting season


----------



## Schizo

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False- I took Tuesday, so 5...haha...but if I didn, 4
> 
> 
> The next person likes to save there leave for hunting season



False. 

The next person is partying on New Years Eve.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is partying on New Years Eve.


False. 
The next person is still kissing under the mistletoe.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is still kissing under the mistletoe.



mistletoe :shrug: I need a mistletoe  ....

The next person eats breakfast every morning


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> mistletoe :shrug: I need a mistletoe  ....
> 
> The next person eats breakfast every morning


True. Breakfast Burrito. 
The next person skips breakfast every morning.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Breakfast Burrito.
> The next person skips breakfast every morning.




True - except on weekends.....


The next person is leavin early today to start the long weekend off


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - except on weekends.....
> 
> 
> The next person is leavin early today to start the long weekend off


False. 
The next person is wearing boots today.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is wearing boots today.



true- steel toes are a requirement...

The next person sits by a window an is watchin the rain


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> true- steel toes are a requirement...
> 
> The next person sits by a window an is watchin the rain


False. There is a window and it is raining, but I'm not watching.
The next person has a crush on a forumite.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. There is a window and it is raining, but I'm not watching.
> The next person has a crush on a forumite.


True. 

The next person won't stop calling Elaine.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person won't stop calling Elaine.


True. Sorry, Elaine. I just can't stop agreeing with you. 
The next person has their thumb up their ass.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person has their thumb up their ass.


Timeout... I don't think FromTexas reads this thread...


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> Timeout... I don't think FromTexas reads this thread...


Screw him.
The next person just stubbed their toe.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Screw him.
> The next person just stubbed their toe.



False...

The next person wants to go run through a mud pubble....


----------



## jazz lady

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person wants to go run through a mud pubble....



True, if it were a little warmer and I could do it barefoot.  One of my weaknesses in the summer.  

The next person needs caffeine to make it through the day.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, if it were a little warmer and I could do it barefoot.  One of my weaknesses in the summer.
> 
> The next person needs caffeine to make it through the day.



Mountain Dew does the trick   


The next person would rather be at home watchin soaps than being where they are


----------



## jazz lady

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Mountain Dew does the trick
> 
> 
> The next person would rather be at home watchin soaps than being where they are



False.  I'd rather rip out my ovaries with tweezers than watch soaps.  

The next person would rather be home PERIOD.


----------



## Softballkid

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I'd rather rip out my ovaries with tweezers than watch soaps.
> 
> The next person would rather be home PERIOD.



D*mn, your hard core..   

AMEN...Im outta here soon 


The next person will end up at a bar before New Years


----------



## jazz lady

Softballkid said:
			
		

> D*mn, your hard core..


TY.  I try.  



> The next person will end up at a bar before New Years



True.  Friday night is coming.  

The next person is wearing a rainjacket today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person wants to go run through a mud puddle....


False. I am dressed up today.
The next person wants to take a shower.


----------



## Tri

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I am dressed up today.
> The next person wants to take a shower.


 True


The next person NEEDS to take a shower.


----------



## sockgirl77

Tri said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person NEEDS to take a shower.


False. Fresh and Clean.
The next person's lunch delivery is late.


----------



## sockgirl77

jazz lady said:
			
		

> False.  I need to go out and get some lunch, but it's pouring.
> 
> The next person had/is going to have soup for lunch.


False. Taco Supremo Salad. 
The next person is having back pain.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Taco Supremo Salad.
> The next person is having back pain.



False:     Do yoga in the morning and lost weight....no more back pain for me  

The next person saw someone eating a messy sammich in their car while sitting at a light today


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:     Do yoga in the morning and lost weight....no more back pain for me
> 
> The next person saw someone eating a messy sammich in their car while sitting at a light today


False.
The next person has the hershey squirts.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has the hershey squirts.


True.  The next person is carrying


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has the hershey squirts.


Everytime I see your avatar, for a split second, I think there is something else going on.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> Everytime I see your avatar, for a split second, I think there is something else going on.


----------



## Railroad

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> True. The next person is carrying


False....I think.....

The next person plans to diet beginning January 1.


----------



## sockgirl77

Railroad said:
			
		

> False....I think.....
> 
> The next person plans to diet beginning January 1.


False. 
The next person is listening to a fax machine.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is listening to a fax machine.



False, already received my fax for today.

The next person is going home at noon.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False, already received my fax for today.
> 
> The next person is going home at noon.


False. 11:30
The next person is done with their work for the day.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 11:30
> The next person is done with their work for the day.


 
False.

The next person hasn't started their work for the day


----------



## sockgirl77

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person hasn't started their work for the day


False. Almost done! 
The next person is hungry.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Almost done!
> The next person is hungry.



False.  Just had my Mickey D's  

The next person is going to build two rabbit hutches this weekend.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Schizo said:
			
		

> False. Just had my Mickey D's
> 
> The next person is going to build two rabbit hutches this weekend..



No and dont know what those are.

I bet the next person starts a chit chat thread that will bring life back to this place for us today.


----------



## onebdzee

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> No and dont know what those are.
> 
> I bet the next person starts a chit chat thread that will bring life back to this place for us today.



True????....I did post a really good joke about a cat and a pill  

The next person wonders why they pay for 215 channels and there is nothing on


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True????....I did post a really good joke about a cat and a pill
> 
> The next person wonders why they pay for 215 channels and there is nothing on


I don't pay that....

Next wishes they were rich


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True????....I did post a really good joke about a cat and a pill


you called that a good joke???


----------



## teverheart2002

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I don't pay that....
> 
> Next wishes they were rich


True, doesn't everyone??  

The next person isn't going to make it to midnight.


----------



## Wenchy

teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> True, doesn't everyone??
> 
> The next person isn't going to make it to midnight.




False.

The next person will have a hangover tomorrow.    (not me!)


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will have a hangover tomorrow.    (not me!)


  next will wake up with me


----------



## Schizo

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> next will wake up with me



False. and HELL false.

The next person partied like it was 1999 tonight.


----------



## Wenchy

Schizo said:
			
		

> False. and HELL false.
> 
> The next person partied like it was 1999 tonight.



False.  I remember that year, and I went crazy (in a good way) 

The next person celebrates their 10 year wedding anniversary...today!


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person celebrates their 10 year wedding anniversary...today!




False, not till October....*Happy Anniversary!!!!!*


the next person is ready for bed.


----------



## Wenchy

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, not till October....*Happy Anniversary!!!!!*
> 
> 
> the next person is ready for bed.



False.   and wake up!

The next person will not post until after 6:00am.


----------



## rack'm

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person will not post until after 6:00am.




False, you know how to keep me up. 



The next person just grinned.


----------



## onebdzee

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, you know how to keep me up.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person just grinned.



True: 80lb kid wrestling 180lb dog....pretty funny at times   

Next person slept till 10 this morning


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: 80lb kid wrestling 180lb dog....pretty funny at times
> 
> Next person slept till 10 this morning


False. 8 am
The next person is going to sleep soon.


----------



## Doggy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 8 am
> The next person is going to sleep soon.



False..no work tomorrow because of the rain!
The next person would rather see it snow then rain!


----------



## sockgirl77

Doggy said:
			
		

> False..no work tomorrow because of the rain!
> The next person would rather see it snow then rain!


True. Oh so true!
The next person has bigger boobs today.


----------



## CMC122

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Oh so true!
> The next person has bigger boobs today.


False.  (thank God!)

The next person wears fake eyelashes.


----------



## sockgirl77

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  (thank God!)
> 
> The next person wears fake eyelashes.


False.
The next person would've given almost anything to be a fly on the wall at the Pub with a camera last night.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person would've given almost anything to be a fly on the wall at the Pub with a camera last night.


true
The next person is wondering how you wake up with bigger boobs?


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> true
> The next person is wondering how you wake up with bigger boobs?


False. 2 blue lines. 
The next person just used whiteout.


----------



## rack'm

camily said:
			
		

> The next person is wondering how you wake up with bigger boobs?




You don't remember?? 


False, lactation....

The next person is ready to call it a day.


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> You don't remember??
> 
> 
> False, lactation....
> 
> The next person is ready to call it a day.


False. Glad to be here today.
The next person was just skipped.


----------



## camily

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 2 blue lines.
> The next person just used whiteout.


I didn't know you were pregnant!! Congratulations!! When are you due? Am I out of the loop or is it new news? I have a crib for sale.   With a lamp and valances and the the extras, but you are probably set on that stuff. Anyhow, boy or girl?


----------



## muwha8

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Glad to be here today.
> The next person was just skipped.


 False


The next person is drinking coffee


----------



## sockgirl77

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is drinking coffee


False. It's brewing now.
The has a funeral to go to this week.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. It's brewing now.
> The [next person] has a funeral to go to this week.



False.  

The next person wishes they were not working today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes they were not working today.


True. 
The next person is wearing red today.


----------



## kwillia

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is wearing red today.


True!

The next person needs to leave work early today.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person needs to leave work early today.


True. 2:30 for me.
The next person is wearing black pants.


----------



## Tri

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. 2:30 for me.
> The next person is wearing black pants.


 True, with stripes


The next person hates their job.


----------



## muwha8

Tri said:
			
		

> True, with stripes
> 
> 
> The next person hates their job.


 False

The next person is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## Softballkid

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going out of town this weekend.



False...I wish though....

The next person doesnt have a 4 day holiday this weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going out of town this weekend.


False.
The next person got a perm this weekend.


----------



## sunflower

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...I wish though....
> 
> The next person doesnt have a 4 day holiday this weekend


 False

The next perosn is working 6 days this week


----------



## Softballkid

sunflower said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next perosn is working 6 days this week



True/False - Depends whether or not the navy does its job correctly or not   

The next person has 3 kids...


----------



## sunflower

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True/False - Depends whether or not the navy does its job correctly or not
> 
> The next person has 3 kids...


False 1

The next person wants more kids


----------



## sockgirl77

sunflower said:
			
		

> False 1
> 
> The next person wants more kids


True. 
The next person is done having kids.


----------



## Wetnoodle

False i want a son .....   The next person can make me one


----------



## Softballkid

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False i want a son .....   The next person can make me one



True - So where ur old lady, an Ill get started    
(sorry, ya set urself up for that one)


The next person is goin out to dinner over the weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - So where ur old lady, an Ill get started
> (sorry, ya set urself up for that one)
> 
> 
> The next person is goin out to dinner over the weekend


False. I think.
The next person already has a son.


----------



## camily

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - So where ur old lady, an Ill get started
> (sorry, ya set urself up for that one)
> 
> 
> The next person is goin out to dinner over the weekend


  That was funny!

True, I'm sure we will. 
The next person loves General Tso's Chicken.


----------



## Wetnoodle

True mixed with brown rice                                                                       the next person drives a ford


----------



## Schizo

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> True mixed with brown rice                                                                       the next person drives a ford




False.  I had to Fix Or Repair Daily my last one... J/K

The next person wants to join the YMCA.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  I had to Fix Or Repair Daily my last one... J/K
> 
> The next person wants to join the YMCA.


False. 
The next person wants to join Big Brothers/Big Sisters.


----------



## muwha8

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person wants to join Big Brothers/Big Sisters.


 True, why not.


The next person hates their boss


----------



## sockgirl77

muwha8 said:
			
		

> True, why not.
> 
> 
> The next person hates their boss


False.
The next person just had a hot flash.


----------



## muwha8

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person just had a hot flash.


 False


The next person is very hungry.


----------



## sockgirl77

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is very hungry.


False. Big and Tasty 
The next person is thirsty.


----------



## Tri

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Big and Tasty
> The next person is thirsty.


 True, just ate a biscuit


The next person thinks its insane to think about killing people.


----------



## sockgirl77

Tri said:
			
		

> True, just ate a biscuit
> 
> 
> The next person thinks its insane to think about killing people.


True. 
The next person has thought about it.


----------



## everson121

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has thought about it.


 False


The next person is new here


----------



## Schizo

everson121 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is new here



True.   everyone.


The next person wants to go home right now!


----------



## everson121

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.   everyone.
> 
> 
> The next person wants to go home right now!


 True


The next person is already home


----------



## Schizo

everson121 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is already home




False.  :-(

The next person loves j-e-l-l-o


----------



## everson121

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  :-(
> 
> The next person loves j-e-l-l-o


 True


The next person is bored.


----------



## camily

everson121 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is bored.


False, kids just got home.
The next person is thinking of what to make for dinner.


----------



## everson121

camily said:
			
		

> False, kids just got home.
> The next person is thinking of what to make for dinner.


 False, I'll be ordering out.


The next person is married with kids.


----------



## RoseRed

False.

Who is putting off emptying the trash.


----------



## everson121

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Who is putting off emptying the trash.


 False, I'm a man, and men empty trash.


The next person has a nice legs


----------



## RoseRed

everson121 said:
			
		

> False, I'm a man, and men empty trash.
> 
> 
> The next person has a nice legs



False.

I just emptied the trash.


----------



## everson121

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> I just emptied the trash.


 Awww sorry sweet thang


The next person thinks rosered shouldn't have to empty her own trash


----------



## RoseRed

everson121 said:
			
		

> Awww sorry sweet thang
> 
> 
> The next person thinks rosered shouldn't have to empty her own trash



False, for obvious reasons...    

The next person just gave their kid a bath.


----------



## onebdzee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False, for obvious reasons...
> 
> The next person just gave their kid a bath.



False, but he needs one

The next person is trying to explain multiplication to their kid


----------



## RoseRed

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False, but he needs one
> 
> The next person is trying to explain multiplication to their kid



False!

Whose kid is already in bed!


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> Whose kid is already in bed!


False, and someone else just dropped by and asked me to watch theirs for a couple hours! WTF? I said ok.
The next person is pulling their hair out.


----------



## Schizo

camily said:
			
		

> False, and someone else just dropped by and asked me to watch theirs for a couple hours! WTF? I said ok.
> The next person is pulling their hair out.



False.

The next person is pulling HER hair out.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is pulling HER hair out.



True (comes with teaching multiplication tables  )

The next person is watching Drew Carey


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True (comes with teaching multiplication tables  )
> 
> The next person is watching Drew Carey



False....no Drew this early in the A M


The next person isnt wearing underwear today.....


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False....no Drew this early in the A M
> 
> 
> The next person isnt wearing underwear today.....



False....overalls don't feel right without them(chaffing might happen)  

The next person doesn't want it to ran on Saturday


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....*overalls don't feel right without them(chaffing might happen)  *  (fixed)
> The next person doesn't want it to ran on Saturday




True/False - goin 4 wheeling, dont matter either way to me   


The next person also has an ATV...


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True/False - goin 4 wheeling, dont matter either way to me
> 
> 
> The next person also has an ATV...



False - mini bike and go carts(don't think that qualifies)

The next person is think what they are going to have for lunch


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False - mini bike and go carts(don't think that qualifies)
> 
> The next person is think what they are going to have for lunch




True?  Subway.


The next person own a home.


----------



## mamissa3

True.

The next person is cleaning their house???


----------



## mainman

mamissa3 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is cleaning their house???


 False

 The next person is going to lie and claim they are not an idiot.


----------



## Softballkid

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to lie and claim they are not an idiot.



:shrug: depends who ya ask I guess...haha

The next person is divorced...


----------



## morganj614

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :shrug: depends who ya ask I guess...haha
> 
> The next person is divorced...



True... Very happily

The next person is in a good mood


----------



## mainman

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True... Very happily
> 
> The next person is in a good mood


 True! 

 The next person will be starting a new job soon...


----------



## onebdzee

mainman said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person will be starting a new job soon...



False - expanding my business(does that count as true? )

The next person is going grocery shopping on their way home


----------



## everson121

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False - expanding my business(does that count as true? )
> 
> The next person is going grocery shopping on their way home


 False


The next person doesn't have money to go grocery shopping


----------



## muwha8

everson121 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person doesn't have money to go grocery shopping


 False


The next person is wearing a pink thong


----------



## Schizo

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a pink thong




False.  Please shoot me if I ever do.  


The next person is going commando.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Please shoot me if I ever do.(you know you wear them when no ones looking)
> 
> 
> The next person is going commando.



fixed
False - going Postal....not commando!  

The next person is not going back to work till Monday


----------



## JOOP

false, I work and make my own hours. Kinda nice working for a family own bussiness.  


True or false,


the next person is Older than me, 32.


----------



## onebdzee

JOOP said:
			
		

> false, I work and make my own hours. Kinda nice working for a family own bussiness.
> 
> 
> True or false,
> 
> 
> the next person is Older than me, 32.



TRUE!!!....be the BIG 40 next month!!!

the next person likes frosted brown sugar pop-tarts


----------



## muwha8

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!....be the BIG 40 next month!!!
> 
> the next person likes frosted brown sugar pop-tarts


 False, they give me heartburn


The next person had fast food for breakfast this morning


----------



## sockgirl77

muwha8 said:
			
		

> False, they give me heartburn
> 
> 
> The next person had fast food for breakfast this morning


False. Doughnut!
The next person is still hungry.


----------



## muwha8

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Doughnut!
> The next person is still hungry.


 True, its almost lunch time


The next person works in La Plata


----------



## onebdzee

muwha8 said:
			
		

> True, its almost lunch time
> 
> 
> The next person works in La Plata



False:  In Hollywood(my garage)

the next person spilled some of their lunch on their shirt


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:  In Hollywood(my garage)
> 
> the next person spilled some of their lunch on their shirt



False - nothing to spill in there

The next person wants more snow


----------



## morganj614

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - nothing to spill in there
> 
> The next person wants more snow



True..a blizzard in Feb.

The next person has naturally curly hair


----------



## onebdzee

morganj614 said:
			
		

> True..a blizzard in Feb.
> 
> The next person has naturally curly hair



TRUE!!!!...."shirley temple curls"....wear a hat when I don't want to "deal with" them

the next person wants to go home and do nothing for the rest of the day


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!...."shirley temple curls"....wear a hat when I don't want to "deal with" them
> 
> the next person wants to go home and do nothing for the rest of the day



True False - I wanna go home, but I got a few things I have to do


The next person wants a different job than the one they currently have


----------



## Tri

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True False - I wanna go home, but I got a few things I have to do
> 
> 
> The next person wants a different job than the one they currently have


 TRUE to the 10th power


The next person works with a bunch of idiots


----------



## sockgirl77

Tri said:
			
		

> TRUE to the 10th power
> 
> 
> The next person works with a bunch of idiots


False. Just a few.
The next person has to pee for the 50th time today.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just a few.
> The next person has to pee for the 50th time today.


False, I've been alseep AAALLLLLL day.


The next person woul love to have a big fat piece of chocolate cake with milk.


----------



## sockgirl77

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False, I've been alseep AAALLLLLL day.
> 
> 
> The next person woul love to have a big fat piece of chocolate cake with milk.


False. I don't like chocolate cake. 
The next person would rather have cheesecake.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I don't like chocolate cake.
> The next person would rather have cheesecake.


ALWAYS TRUE!! But I'm having pot roast instead.

The next person is always happy to see me.....


----------



## Wetnoodle

Id be happpy just to sniff the person before ya!                                                                      the next person has a fetish


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Id be happpy just to sniff the person before ya! the next person has a fetish


 
:blush: True





The next person is curious what my fetish is........


----------



## onebdzee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> :blush: True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is curious what my fetish is........



TRUE!

the next person already know what the fetish is


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> the next person already know what the fetish is



True.  She likes to  with  at least twice a day.

The next person wants a  from


----------



## sunflower

Schizo said:
			
		

> True. She likes to  with  at least twice a day.
> 
> The next person wants a  from


False unless its  

The next person will take what schizo has to offer


----------



## onebdzee

sunflower said:
			
		

> False unless its
> 
> The next person will take what schizo has to offer



False:....eeeewwwwww  

the next person thinks schizo is a hotty


----------



## gumbo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....eeeewwwwww
> 
> the next person thinks schizo is a hotty


false 


the next person on is in their underwear


----------



## missperky

gumbo said:
			
		

> false
> 
> 
> the next person on is in their underwear


False.


The next person is ready for bed.


----------



## Wetnoodle

False im ready for head         The next person is so easy


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False im ready for head       The next person is so easy


False.
The next person has a clue on wtf he was trying to say.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has a clue on wtf he was trying to say.



True....he's saying your easy and you want to give him head (sublimanal messages work sometimes)

It just dawned on the next person what he was trying to say


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....he's saying your easy and you want to give him head (sublimanal messages work sometimes) :dumbass:
> 
> It just dawned on the next person what he was trying to say


False. It was just explained to me in dawg terms.
The next person just burped.


----------



## Wetnoodle

Yup i did.............................The next person just queefed


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Yup i did.............................The next person just queefed (Jameo?)


False.
The next person just dove into their bank account.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person just dove into their bank account.



False.  

The next person has a 1/2 day.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.   _I just took alot out _
> 
> The next person has a 1/2 day.


False. I leave at 2:30 then go to the courthouse for weekly paperwork.
The next person has a headache.


----------



## Wetnoodle

False ...Id like to have head tonite though.The next person is scared to meet men like me at the county parks!


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False ...Id like to have head tonite though.The next person is scared to meet men like me at the county parks!


False. I think that you are an MPD, which means that you aren't real. 
The next person is getting head tonight.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I think that you are an MPD, which means that you aren't real.
> The next person is getting head tonight.




Dunno have to see how the night pans out...

Next person wishes they were giving head tonight.


----------



## Dede

Gave it last nite,
Next person hopes they are the recipient of it


----------



## sockgirl77

Dede said:
			
		

> Gave it last nite,
> Next person hopes they are the recipient of it


False. 
The next person has great DSL's.


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has great DSL's.




False
The Next Person has sexy eyes!


----------



## sockgirl77

cbprather said:
			
		

> False
> The Next Person has sexy eyes!


True. 
The next person rarely posts.


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person rarely posts.



TRUE ; Kisses
The next person would love to be loved like never before !


----------



## sockgirl77

cbprather said:
			
		

> TRUE ; Kisses
> The next person would love to be loved like never before !


True.
The next person is leaving in 36 minutes!


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is leaving in 36 minutes!



False
Te next person will make a phone call in about 30 minutes


----------



## KaZamm1061

cbprather said:
			
		

> False
> Te next person will make a phone call in about 30 minutes



False already made it


Next person is going out tonight.


----------



## cbprather

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False already made it
> 
> 
> Next person is going out tonight.



False ??? I only wish! 
The next person would love to be invited out tonight !


----------



## Dede

False, its miserable out, ill just stay in and chill
The next person is trying to find a place to go to tonite


----------



## sockgirl77

cbprather said:
			
		

> False ??? I only wish!
> The next person would love to be invited out tonight !


False. No time.


----------



## hootay

Dede said:
			
		

> False, its miserable out, ill just stay in and chill
> The next person is trying to find a place to go to tonite


 True


The next person is going out to dinner tonite.


----------



## Weezy

hootay said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is going out to dinner tonite.


 False eating at home


The next person wasn't able to get to work this morning because of the bomb threat


----------



## onebdzee

Weezy said:
			
		

> False eating at home
> 
> 
> The next person wasn't able to get to work this morning because of the bomb threat



False: work at home and if I get the kids on the bus, none of them can make a bomb threat :

The next person is leaving early from work


----------



## KaZamm1061

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: work at home and if I get the kids on the bus, none of them can make a bomb threat :
> 
> The next person is leaving early from work



False CWS Today

Next person will be getting thier drink on at ABC Lounge tonight. While parking in the front not the back


----------



## Wetnoodle

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I think that you are an MPD, which means that you aren't real.
> The next person is getting head tonight.


I am real go to yahoo ill prove it ill show u my tools on cam you aint never seen me before !!!


----------



## RoseRed

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> I am real go to yahoo ill prove it ill show u my tools on cam you aint never seen me before !!!


Sorry, no results were found for:
"cervixtickler777@yahoo.com".


----------



## Wetnoodle

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Sorry, no results were found for:
> "cervixtickler777@yahoo.com".


Check my new pro cervixtickler is my joking name or try that one agian in like 10, mins im puttin a pic up now!!


----------



## RoseRed

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Check my new pro cervixtickler is my joking name or try that one agian in like 10, mins im puttin a pic up now!!


Sorry, no results were found for:
"sirredneck777@yahoo.com". 

:shrug:

I have to go, I'll check back later.


----------



## MMDad

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Check my new pro cervixtickler is my joking name or try that one agian in like 10, mins im puttin a pic up now!!



Way to kill a thread, dumba$$


----------



## MMDad

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False CWS Today
> 
> Next person will be getting thier drink on at ABC Lounge tonight. While parking in the front not the back



False, that place reeks.

The next person thinks wetnoodle is an idiot.


----------



## onebdzee

MMDad said:
			
		

> False, that place reeks.
> 
> The next person thinks wetnoodle is an idiot.



Dayum if you didn't sneek yours in before me, MMdad....I need to learn to type faster than 95 words a min 

True/False: think he is a MPD that is trying to pull the wool over our eyes

the next person has to take their kid to Hyperspace for "middle school night"


----------



## sunflower

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Dayum if you didn't sneek yours in before me, MMdad....I need to learn to type faster than 95 words a min
> 
> True/False: think he is a MPD that is trying to pull the wool over our eyes
> 
> the next person has to take their kid to Hyperspace for "middle school night"


False. 

The next person is happy today


----------



## onebdzee

sunflower said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is happy today



True:....Happy everyday!

The next person has absolutely nothing to do tonight


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True:....Happy everyday!
> 
> The next person has absolutely nothing to do tonight


true
next person is going to drink tonight, alot


----------



## onebdzee

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true
> next person is going to drink tonight, alot



False....don't drink alone

The next person isn't going to drink alone tonight


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....don't drink alone
> 
> The next person isn't going to drink alone tonight


false my 14 year old is not allowed to drink

next person will be online most of the night


----------



## onebdzee

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> false my 14 year old is not allowed to drink
> 
> next person will be online most of the night



True: unless I get a better offer 

the next person is thinking about ordering pizza for dinner


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: unless I get a better offer
> 
> the next person is thinking about ordering pizza for dinner


false not ordering, picking up with a bottle of jack

next person is going to watch "HG Wells's War of the Worlds" on the scifi channel


----------



## onebdzee

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> false not ordering, picking up with a bottle of jack
> 
> next person is going to watch "HG Wells's War of the Worlds" on the scifi channel



TRUE!!!!....Love that movie....have it on DVD!

the next person is going to sleep in tomorrow


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!....Love that movie....have it on DVD!
> 
> the next person is going to sleep in tomorrow


true depends on the amount of jack and this is the scifi channel version of the movie new tonight

next person will be upset if the skins lose tonight


----------



## onebdzee

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true depends on the amount of jack and this is the scifi channel version of the movie new tonight
> 
> next person will be upset if the skins lose tonight



False....Miami fan(please stop laughing)

the next person is wondering when it's gonna stop being so windy


----------



## Wetnoodle

MMDad said:
			
		

> Way to kill a thread, dumba$$


 2  words BOY step up??


----------



## MMDad

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> 2  words BOY step up??



The previous person is stupid.

True

The next person is older than 30.


----------



## Wetnoodle

True 36>>>>

The latter person is a skeeered BOY                                                                                                               The next person hates the cold.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> True 36>>>>
> 
> The latter person is a skeeered BOY                                                                                                               The next person hates the cold.




TRUE....'specially when the gas man was scheduled to come a month ago and I ran out this morning  

The next person is nice and warm


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE....'specially when the gas man was scheduled to come a month ago and I ran out this morning
> 
> The next person is nice and warm


true someone called

the next person is still crying over the game


----------



## sockgirl77

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true someone called
> 
> the next person is still crying over the game


False. Panthers won 
The next person is working today.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Panthers won
> The next person is working today.



True: work everyday(own business + single mom = working everyday)

the next person slept in till 8


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: work everyday(own business + single mom = working everyday)
> 
> the next person slept in till 8


False. I did let myself sleep until 5:30, though. 
The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## Wetnoodle

true with french vanilla and a lot of sugar.  the next person is off today and wants to go get lunch with someone they never met.


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> true with french vanilla and a lot of sugar.  the next person is off today and wants to go get lunch with someone they never met.


False. I'm not off today. 
The next person wants to know how your noodle got wet.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm not off today.
> The next person wants to know how your noodle got wet.



False:....some of us already know(and/or don't care to know) how it got wet 

The next person wants to go out for dinner


----------



## Bustem' Down

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....some of us already know how it got wet and how wet it is
> 
> The next person wants to go out for dinner


False, just get my noodle wet. 

The next person is going out for dinner.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, just get my noodle wet.
> 
> The next person is going out for dinner.


False. 
The next person has to pee.


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has to pee.



True
The next person cant wait for the weekend already  ! !!! !!


----------



## sockgirl77

cbprather said:
			
		

> True
> The next person cant wait for the weekend already  ! !!! !!


True.
The next person has 15 left.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has 15 left.


False. 5 hours.

The next person didn't have work today.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False. 5 hours.
> 
> The next person didn't have work today.


False.
The next person is looking at their calendar.


----------



## cbprather

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is looking at their calendar.



False Lookin at this thread 

The next person would like a little romance in thier life !


----------



## Weezy

cbprather said:
			
		

> False Lookin at this thread
> 
> The next person would like a little romance in thier life !


 False, I gots lots of romance in my life


The next person is going to a tropical island this summer


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, I gots lots of romance in my life
> 
> 
> The next person is going to a tropical island this summer


False.
The next person is having another baby this summer.


----------



## Wetnoodle

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is having another baby this summer.


 true .........Only if she can make me a son. The next person hopes it snows all through febuary>


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> true .........Only if she can make me a son. The next person hopes it snows all through febuary>



make you a son?....I got a few that you can have....sell 'em to ya cheap  

OMG!....FALSE!....too cold....no one to keep me warm that is over the age of 30

The next person is making dinner


----------



## Wetnoodle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> make you a son?....I got a few that you can have....sell 'em to ya cheap
> 
> OMG!....FALSE!....too cold....no one to keep me warm that is over the age of 30
> 
> The next person is making dinner


Im making chicken noodle soup im warm, and im 36. The next person didnt see my son reply its jan no way i could MAKE a son now and him be born in the summer.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> Im making chicken noodle soup im warm, and im 36. The next person didnt see my son reply its jan no way i could MAKE a son now and him be born in the summer.




False: did see it....ever heard of a pre-me?....BTDT....twice!

next person is having Mac & Cheese for dinner


----------



## Wetnoodle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: did see it....ever heard of a pre-me?....BTDT....twice!
> 
> next person is having Mac & Cheese for dinner


 true That would still be hard you ever been around a female in the summer at 8 or 9 months prego WOW. The next person has off friday.


----------



## OrneryPest

True!  I'm retired so I have every day off.
The next person lives in a seven-room house.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> ever been around a female in the summer at 8 or 9 months prego WOW



how about just pregnant....I have kids in the "summer months"...1 in May, 1 in June and 1 in July



			
				OrneryPest said:
			
		

> True!  I'm retired so I have every day off.
> The next person lives in a seven-room house.



False:....nine....unless you count the room over the garage

the next person is going out on a blind date this weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> how about just pregnant....I have kids in the "summer months"...1 in May, 1 in June and 1 in July
> 
> 
> 
> False:....nine....unless you count the room over the garage
> 
> the next person is going out on a blind date this weekend


False. Thank God. Never will do that one again.
The next person is eating soup right now.


----------



## Wetnoodle

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thank God. Never will do that one again.
> The next person is eating soup right now.


False ,drinkin coffee                                                                               The next person has no clue.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False ,drinkin coffee                                                                               The next person has no clue.



False....I have a clue....just don't know what to do with it 

the next person is thinking about take out for lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....I have a clue....just don't know what to do with it
> 
> the next person is thinking about take out for lunch


True.
The next person went to court today.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person went to court today.



False...plan to go by the court house though(does that count?)

the next person is really hungry


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False...plan to go by the court house though(does that count?)
> 
> the next person is really hungry



True - thats why Im eatin my lunch now...    

The next person is upset the skins lost...


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - thats why Im eatin my lunch now...
> 
> The next person is upset the skins lost...


False.
The next person is making a pot of coffee.


----------



## Wetnoodle

false ..... Im makin a melting pot with my other half lol the next person is bored!!


----------



## LexiGirl75

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> false ..... Im makin a melting pot with my other half lol the next person is bored!!



Not at all. This forum is up 


The next person is probably going to beat me to Wetnoodles post.


----------



## Softballkid

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Not at all. This forum is up
> 
> 
> The next person is probably going to beat me to Wetnoodles post.



:shrug:  guess not....


The next person grew up around here (St. Marys)


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> :shrug:  guess not....
> 
> 
> The next person grew up around here (St. Marys)


True. Mostly.
The next person is a hick.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Mostly.
> The next person is a hick.



False.

The next person's noodle is wet.


----------



## Wetnoodle

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's noodle is wet.


False its just semi..the next person gives in way to easy!!


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False its just semi..the next person gives in way to easy!!



DEFININETLY FALSE....just ask softballkid 

the next person is going to get some "action" tonight


----------



## Wetnoodle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> DEFININETLY FALSE....just ask softballkid
> 
> the next person is going to get some "action" tonight


true ...where,who,and when is a diff story,Any ideas? The next person has a fetish !!


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> DEFININETLY FALSE....just ask softballkid
> 
> the next person is going to get some "action" tonight


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> true ...where,who,and when is a diff story,Any ideas? The next person has a fetish !!


True.
The next person can type this in the correct format.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person can type this in the correct format.



True

The next person wants some ice cream


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants some ice cream



False....lactose intolerant

the next person just got some ice cream


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....lactose intolerant
> 
> the next person just got some ice cream




False - I cant leave work just for ice cream 


The next person is wondering when we are goin to get some snow


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - I cant leave work just for ice cream
> 
> 
> The next person is wondering when we are goin to get some snow



False....don't want snow....makes the kids stay home from school and I can't get any work done

the next person wants to go home


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....don't want snow....makes the kids stay home from school and I can't get any work done
> 
> the next person wants to go home



True - 27 more minutes    gym time next


The next person hasnt worked a full 5 day weekn since the week before christmas.......


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - 27 more minutes    gym time next
> 
> 
> The next person hasnt worked a full 5 day weekn since the week before christmas.......



False....(single mom + own business = NO TIME OFF! and no life)

the next person needs a drink


----------



## Wetnoodle

I WISH my job stops me from drinking on weekdays. The next person likes to fish.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> I WISH my job stops me from drinking on weekdays. The next person likes to fish.



True....it's the "redneck" in me

the next person wishes appyday is gonna have good night after all


----------



## Wetnoodle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....it's the "redneck" in me  <<<<GITrdone babe
> 
> the next person wishes appyday is gonna have good night after all


    yeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## MysticalMom

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....it's the "redneck" in me
> 
> the next person wishes appyday is gonna have good night after all



true!!!!!!!!

The next person can't think of a true of false question cause her ass should be in bed..


----------



## MysticalMom

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> yeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwww



gotta love a man who yeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwws.


----------



## onebdzee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> true!!!!!!!!
> 
> *1)*The next person can't think of a true of false question cause *2)*her ass should be in bed..



this is a 2 part question, right?

part one is false....part 2 is TRUE

the next person is eating eggs for breakfast


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> this is a 2 part question, right?
> 
> part one is false....part 2 is TRUE
> 
> the next person is eating eggs for breakfast



False

The next person wishes they could go home and get back in bed


----------



## Schizo

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wishes they could go home and get back in bed



True.

The next person wants snow.


----------



## sunflower

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants snow.


True

The next person wants it to keep raining


----------



## Softballkid

sunflower said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants it to keep raining



False - wish the rain was snow   

The next person wishes they had someone to plow there driveway when it snows


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - wish the rain was snow
> 
> The next person wishes they had someone to plow there driveway when it snows



....False?....don't wish I had....already have someone to plow out my driveway(see, every once in a while it pays to be a truck driver)


the next person has a headache


----------



## Weezy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> ....False?....don't wish I had....already have someone to plow out my driveway(see, every once in a while it pays to be a truck driver)
> 
> 
> the next person has a headache


 False, not yet anyways


The next person is getting ready to go to lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, not yet anyways
> 
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go to lunch


True. 
The next person is drinking the Dew.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is drinking the Dew.


 False, water


The next person works in St. Marys county


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, water
> 
> 
> The next person works in St. Marys county


True.
The next person works too far from home.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person works too far from home.



Eh...its about 15 miles ish.......


The next person has kids who play sports


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Eh...its about 15 miles ish.......
> 
> 
> The next person has kids who play sports


True. He played basketball in the tub last night. 
The next person does not want kids.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. He played basketball in the tub last night.
> The next person does not want kids.



False....but definitly want a boy first....

The next person is thinking about whats for dinner  (grilled chicken   )


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False....but definitly want a boy first....
> 
> The next person is thinking about whats for dinner  (grilled chicken   )


True. 
The next person does NOT feel like cooking tonight.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person does NOT feel like cooking tonight.



False....I like to cook

the next person is listening to the wind


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....I like to cook
> 
> the next person is listening to the wind


True. It's kinda relaxing.
The next person is leaving early.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. It's kinda relaxing.
> The next person is leaving early.



Trying to...aint lookin good yet.....


The next person owns a hot tub


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Trying to...aint lookin good yet.....
> 
> 
> The next person owns a hot tub


False. Jacuzzi tub!
The next person is falling asleep.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Jacuzzi tub!
> The next person is falling asleep.



False - gettin off very soon, its gym time 

The next person goes to a gym ?


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - gettin off very soon, its gym time
> 
> The next person goes to a gym ?



False:....don't have to I get a good enough work-out just working

the next person doesn't work-out....but, should


----------



## Weezy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....don't have to I get a good enough work-out just working
> 
> the next person doesn't work-out....but, should


 False, I do work out


The next person goes to Pro Fitness Gym


----------



## Wetnoodle

False i free weight alone in my house with sponge bob boxers on .....  The next person shouldnt work off there butt they are nice.


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False i free weight alone in my house with sponge bob boxers on .....  The next person shouldnt work off there butt they are nice.



umm....True?....I have a nice butt(at least that's what I've been told) and I don't need to loose any of it

the next person is watching sponge bob


----------



## Wetnoodle

onebdzee said:
			
		

> umm....True?....I have a nice butt(at least that's what I've been told) and I don't need to loose any of it
> 
> the next person is watching sponge bob


false.......Please dont i might need a palce to lay my head down one day.lmao       the next person goes commando 3 seasons


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> false.......Please dont i might need a palce to lay my head down one day.lmao       the next person goes commando 3 seasons



False:....thong in the summer and spring(good enough image?)...."boy pants" in the fall and winter

the next person wears boxers to bed


----------



## Wetnoodle

False ...I like to free load year round,I hate to get all twisted. The next person drinks so-co straight


----------



## onebdzee

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False ...I like to free load year round,I hate to get all twisted. The next person drinks so-co straight



False....Jack is my man

the next person just finished dinner


----------



## MysticalMom

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....Jack is my man
> 
> the next person just finished dinner



False. That was hours ago. We had Sushi from Asahi. YUM.

The next person is bored half to death.


----------



## BuddyLee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. That was hours ago. We had Sushi from Asahi. YUM.
> 
> The next person is bored half to death.


 I am on page 3 of 80 in my Film History book.

The next person has been tired alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day.


----------



## sockgirl77

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I am on page 3 of 80 in my Film History book.
> 
> The next person has been tired alllllllllllllllllllllllllllll day.


True.
The next person has met the person that posted above them.


----------



## mainman

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has met the person that posted above them.


 True

 The next person is white...


----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is white...


True.
The next person is not.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is not.




Uh, True - Im Vanilla YO!   

The next person hasnt had a drink in atleast 2 months


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Uh, True - Im Vanilla YO!
> 
> The next person hasnt had a drink in atleast 2 months


False. I just had a drink of coffee and a drink of water. 
The next person meant alcohol!


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I just had a drink of coffee and a drink of water.
> The next person meant alcohol!



    True though

haha....


The next person wants some platinum in there life


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True though
> 
> haha....
> 
> 
> The next person wants some platinum in there life


False. I am platinum.
The next person is has a Dr.'s appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Wetnoodle

False ...........But if they do im a OBGYN and i do house calls for free. the next person hates the OBGYN


----------



## sockgirl77

Wetnoodle said:
			
		

> False ...........But if they do im a OBGYN and i do house calls for free. the next person hates the OBGYN


False. Mine is great.
The next person is never going to get laid b/c he's a moron.


----------



## Wetnoodle

False .........Gettin laid is as easy as sayin    The next person is off tommorow!


----------



## Toxick

False :

The next person has ended their boycott against GEICO, for propogating bigotted stereotyped views about cave-men.


----------



## sockgirl77

Toxick said:
			
		

> False :
> 
> The next person has ended their boycott against GEICO, for propogating bigotted stereotyped views about cave-men.


True. I love the lizard. 
The next person is paying bills.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I love the lizard.
> The next person is paying bills.




False - Still at work


The next person is goin to the gym after work


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - Still at work
> 
> 
> The next person is goin to the gym after work


False.
The next person is going out to eat after work.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is going out to eat after work.



True.

The next person is ________ (fill in the blank.)


----------



## KaZamm1061

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is _Bored_______ (fill in the blank.)




True



The next person is ________ (fill in the blank.)


----------



## daydreamer

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is ________ (fill in the blank.)


Is going to marry sxyprincess/chasey_lane.

The next person is going to ___________


----------



## Weezy

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Is going to marry sxyprincess/chasey_lane.
> 
> The next person is going to ___________


 Eat arbys for lunch

The next person doesn't eat meat


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> Eat arbys for lunch
> 
> The next person doesn't eat meat


False.
The next person only eats white meet.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person only eats white meet.



True if its shaped like a Taco.

Next person is having twins.


----------



## Schizo

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> True if its shaped like a Taco.
> 
> Next person is having twins.



True, if its shaped like melons.

The next person is laughing.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True, if its shaped like melons.
> 
> The next person is laughing.


False. 
The next person is leaving in 30 minutes.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is leaving in 30 minutes.




False

Next person doesnt know who the father of thier baby is.


----------



## sockgirl77

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person doesnt know who the father of thier baby is.


False. 
The next person is bored with this crap.


----------



## KaZamm1061

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is bored with this crap.



Not really

Next person was only messing the ya.


----------



## The Jackoholic

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> Not really
> 
> Next person was only messing the ya.


i though i was a bad typer
the next three people will be getting their freak on tonight


----------



## Toxick

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> i though i was a bad typer
> the next three people will be getting their freak on tonight



True


----------



## onebdzee

Toxick said:
			
		

> True



False


----------



## The Jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False


then go *GET-R-DONE*!

next person wishes they were 21 again knowing what they know now


----------



## onebdzee

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> then go *GET-R-DONE*!
> 
> next person wishes they were 21 again knowing what they know now



False....love being the age I am knowing what I know now

the next person is meeting friends to night


----------



## Wenchy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....love being the age I am knowing what I know now
> 
> the next person is meeting friends to night



True...(virtually)  

The next person will be parked in front of their computer tonight.


----------



## onebdzee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True...(virtually)
> 
> The next person will be parked in front of their computer tonight.



False:....going out with a friend

the next person really wishes they were going out tonight


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....going out with a friend
> 
> the next person really wishes they were going out tonight


False. I hate the rain.
The next person has to pee. (Again, for the 30th time today  )


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I hate the rain.
> The next person has to pee. (Again, for the 30th time today  )



haha, true actually..gettin ready to go when I get done readin my mail...

The next person is goin to eat salad for lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> haha, true actually..gettin ready to go when I get done readin my mail...
> 
> The next person is goin to eat salad for lunch


True. Taco Supremo.
The next person like round hamburgers.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Taco Supremo.
> The next person like round hamburgers.



False....not much for red meat

the next person has been up for a while


----------



## Softballkid

ProMax said:
			
		

> true  ..... the next person dont need caffiene to be up all nite/morning



Depends....haha....but my caffiene is Mountain Dew..not coffee....


The next person couldn find crap on the tube last night to watch


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Depends....haha....but my caffiene is Mountain Dew..not coffee....
> 
> The next person couldn find crap on the tube last night to watch




True....ended up watching "after dark(I think)" on Cartoon Network

the next person wants to go back to bed


----------



## summer75

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....ended up watching "after dark(I think)" on Cartoon Network
> 
> the next person wants to go back to bed



False. I'm up and ready to roll.

The next person has nothing planned for today.


----------



## onebdzee

summer75 said:
			
		

> False. I'm up and ready to roll.
> 
> The next person has nothing planned for today.



Oh God I wish this were True   

the next person is going to a friends house today


----------



## Railroad

ProMax said:
			
		

> False ....................The next person is goin to burchmart today


Thankfully, False!

The next person is hibernating today.


----------



## onebdzee

Railroad said:
			
		

> Thankfully, False!
> 
> The next person is hibernating today.



False....I wish though

the next person has to go get some food


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....I wish though
> 
> the next person has to go get some food


False. Pop'ems.
The next person spent the whole weekend sick.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Pop'ems.
> The next person spent the whole weekend sick.


 False, Thank God


The next person hates their job


----------



## onebdzee

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, Thank God
> 
> 
> The next person hates their job



Absolutely False....love it

the next person is feeling the "head cold from he11" coming on


----------



## janey83

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Absolutely False....love it
> 
> the next person is feeling the "head cold from he11" coming on



false.

the next person had cereal for breakfast.


----------



## Softballkid

janey83 said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> the next person had cereal for breakfast.



false...no breakfast


The next person is goinb to enjoy this 50 degree week....


----------



## sockgirl77

janey83 said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> the next person had cereal for breakfast.


False, but I ate cereal all weekend.
The next person had donut holes for breakfast.


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False, but I ate cereal all weekend.
> The next person had donut holes for breakfast.


False, just coffee.

The next person hung out at Applebees in PF Friday night.


----------



## janey83

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False, just coffee.
> 
> The next person hung out at Applebees in PF Friday night.



False.

The next person watched the new Family Guy on fox last night and saw Stewie kick the crap out of Brian. Oh yeah, and Tom Brady was on there.


----------



## onebdzee

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person watched the new Family Guy on fox last night and saw Stewie kick the crap out of Brian. Oh yeah, and Tom Brady was on there.



TRUE!!!!....I love Stewie   

the next person is thinking about lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!....I love Stewie
> 
> the next person is thinking about lunch


True. BeefARoni 
The next person just yawned.


----------



## sockgirl77

ProMax said:
			
		

> true........makin fried oysters now ..................................................................................................................  The next person is going to enjoy the afternoon on their bike


False. Do not have one.
The next person just sneezed.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Do not have one.
> The next person just sneezed.



True....made my head hurt even more

the next person is trying to concentrate on work


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....made my head hurt even more
> 
> the next person is trying to concentrate on work


False. Easy jobs today.
The next person is eating.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Easy jobs today.
> The next person is eating.



fasle, just finished a few min ago...

The next person rented a movie this weekend


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> fasle, just finished a few min ago...
> 
> The next person rented a movie this weekend


False. PPV last night, though.
The next person has heartburn.


----------



## janey83

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. PPV last night, though.
> The next person has heartburn.



nah, false.

the next person is wearing berry-blistex.


----------



## sockgirl77

janey83 said:
			
		

> nah, false.
> 
> the next person is wearing berry-blistex.


False. This great Bigelow stuff from B&BW. 
The next person is better now. :tums:


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. This great Bigelow stuff from B&BW
> 
> Uh....no....no tums....
> 
> 
> The next person is leaving work early


----------



## janey83

Softballkid said:
			
		

> sockgirl77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False. This great Bigelow stuff from B&BW
> 
> Uh....no....no tums....
> 
> 
> The next person is leaving work early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking pepsi.
Click to expand...


----------



## sockgirl77

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking pepsi.


False. Water.
The next person is sucking on a Halls.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Water.
> The next person is sucking on a Halls.




False...good grief girl...u stuck on this medicine kick aint ya...

The next person is on a diet


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...good grief girl...u stuck on this medicine kick aint ya...
> 
> The next person is on a diet


True. But not to lose weight. To control sugar.
The next person just wrote a check.


----------



## janey83

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. But not to lose weight. To control sugar.
> The next person just wrote a check.



False. Hopefully not for awhile.

The next person is going to start running soon. And she means it this time.


----------



## jwwb2000

janey83 said:
			
		

> False. Hopefully not for awhile.
> 
> The next person is going to start running soon. And she means it this time.



True.  How did ya know 

The next person needs/wants to go home and go to sleep.


----------



## Softballkid

janey83 said:
			
		

> False. Hopefully not for awhile.
> 
> The next person is going to start running soon. And she means it this time.



True /False - I plan on startin my runnin Feb 1st..but Imma guy


The next person has a gym membership they dont use


----------



## meangirl

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True /False - I plan on startin my runnin Feb 1st..but Imma guy
> 
> 
> The next person has a gym membership they dont use


False

The next person is listening to Carly Simon singing You're So Vain.


----------



## janey83

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is listening to Carly Simon singing You're So Vain.



Oooh I love Carly! False, though....

The next person wishes they were outside in the sunshine today.


----------



## Weezy

janey83 said:
			
		

> Oooh I love Carly! False, though....
> 
> The next person wishes they were outside in the sunshine today.


 True, hells yeah


The next person decided to wear shorts today


----------



## janey83

Weezy said:
			
		

> True, hells yeah
> 
> 
> The next person decided to wear shorts today



siiigh. false.

the next person is listening to oldies on the radio.


----------



## Weezy

janey83 said:
			
		

> siiigh. false.
> 
> the next person is listening to oldies on the radio.


 True, thats funny, the woman next to me plays the oldie station all day, I wish it were 94.7 though

The next person works at a retirement home


----------



## janey83

Weezy said:
			
		

> True, thats funny, the woman next to me plays the oldie station all day, I wish it were 94.7 though
> 
> The next person works at a retirement home



False. That'd be interesting, I'm sure.

The next person has an excel manual on their desk.


----------



## Weezy

janey83 said:
			
		

> False. That'd be interesting, I'm sure.
> 
> The next person has an excel manual on their desk.


 False


The next person is married


----------



## Schizo

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is married




TRUE!

The next person was married.


----------



## duzzey1a

Schizo said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person was married.



FALSE!

The next person wishes the person in the cubicle next to them would turn their music down!


----------



## sockgirl77

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wishes the person in the cuble next to them would turn their music down!


How do you cuble?


----------



## onebdzee

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wishes the person in the cuble next to them would turn their music down!



False....I don't have a cuble(whatever that is) or a cubicle for that matter 

The next person is on their way out the door


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....I don't have a cuble(whatever that is) or a cubicle for that matter
> 
> The next person is on their way out the door


False.
The next person is I.M.ing.


----------



## MysticalMom

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is I.M.ing.



False.

The next person is thinking about cooking dinner.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is thinking about cooking dinner.


False. 
The next person has a doctor's appt in an hour.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has a doctor's appt in an hour.



False....went this morning

the next person is getting ready to go out


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....went this morning
> 
> the next person is getting ready to go out



false.

The next person is watching TV.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person is watching TV.



True....State of the Union....getting ready to have it watch me in a minute

The next person watched the State of the Union tonight


----------



## missperky

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....State of the Union....getting ready to have it watch me in a minute
> 
> The next person watched the State of the Union tonight


False.


The next person is drinking a beer.


----------



## MysticalMom

missperky said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is drinking a beer.



False. Cheap wine.

The next perosn WISHES they were drinking a beer.


----------



## MysticalMom

missperky said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is drinking a beer.



Oh and Mp..love the new av.


----------



## missperky

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. Cheap wine.
> 
> The next perosn WISHES they were drinking a beer.


True. I need one.


The next person just got out the shower.


----------



## missperky

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> Oh and Mp..love the new av.


TY.


----------



## Softballkid

missperky said:
			
		

> True. I need one.
> 
> 
> The next person just got out the shower.



Sorta, I got out around 5 am....


The next person is having a super bowl party at there house


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Sorta, I got out around 5 am....
> 
> 
> The next person is having a super bowl party at there house



False:....going to one at someone else's house(I think)

the next person drinks green tea


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....going to one at someone else's house(I think)
> 
> the next person drinks green tea



True.

The next person loves oysters.


----------



## sunflower

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person loves oysters.


True!!

The next person wants oyster stew for lunch..


----------



## onebdzee

sunflower said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person wants oyster stew for lunch..



False....making home-made beef stew for dinner....trying that(mmmmmmmm)

the next person has been awake for a long time


----------



## sushisamba

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....making home-made beef stew for dinner....trying that(mmmmmmmm)
> 
> the next person has been awake for a long time


Just since 5:45.

The next person is eating breakfast.


----------



## sockgirl77

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Just since 5:45.
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast.


False. Finished it almost 2 hours ago.
The next person is bored.


----------



## MysticalMom

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Finished it almost 2 hours ago.
> The next person is bored.



True.

The next person is still yawning.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is still yawning.


False. I just shoved a donut hole in my mouth. 
The next person chose a soda instead of coffee this morning and regrets it.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I just shoved a donut hole in my mouth.
> The next person chose a soda instead of coffee this morning and regrets it.



False...mountain dew is my coffee....

The next person wants a big ol steak for dinner


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...mountain dew is my coffee....
> 
> The next person wants a big ol steak for dinner


False. Not much of a red meat eater unless it comes on a bun.
The next person is having a slow day at work.


----------



## mv_princess

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Not much of a red meat eater unless it comes on a bun.
> The next person is having a slow day at work.


 True............i have nothing to do...

The next person has something red on their desk...other than a pen


----------



## MDTerps

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True............i have nothing to do...
> 
> The next person has something red on their desk...other than a pen



True- a red zip disk

The next person is going to Ruby Tuesdays for lunch.....


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True- a red zip disk
> 
> The next person is going to Ruby Tuesdays for lunch.....


False. I wish.
The next person has something blue on their desk. (other than a pen)


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I wish.
> The next person has something blue on their desk. (other than a pen)




True.  Coffee mug.

The next person is blue.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.  Coffee mug.
> 
> The next person is blue.


False. Just sleepy.
The next person is writing with a red pen.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Just sleepy.
> The next person is writing with a red pen.



False.  It ruins self-esteem.  LOL

The next person is getting ready for lunch.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  It ruins self-esteem.  LOL
> 
> The next person is getting ready for lunch.


False.
The next person is eating in today.


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is eating in today.




False, eating out is much more fun....


The next person is still laughing at the


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, eating out is much more fun....
> 
> 
> The next person is still laughing at the


False. 
The next person is really hungry.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is really hungry.




False.  Was.

The next person is going to Fuddruckers to eat lunch.


----------



## mv_princess

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Was.
> 
> The next person is going to Fuddruckers to eat lunch.


 False I wish!!!

the next person is leaving work early today


----------



## sockgirl77

mv_princess said:
			
		

> False I wish!!!
> 
> the next person is leaving work early today


False.
The next person has a cell phone.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has a cell phone.


 True


The next person is wearing pink


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing pink


True, kinda. Magenta.
The next person is wearing black pants.


----------



## Bustem' Down

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True, kinda. Magenta.
> The next person is wearing black pants.


False, Navy Blue!

The next person isn't wearing underwear.


----------



## sockgirl77

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, Navy Blue!
> 
> The next person isn't wearing underwear.


False. Thongs.
The next person always goes commando.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thongs.
> The next person always goes commando.


 False


The next person is in the Navy


----------



## Bustem' Down

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is in the Navy



True.

The next person has served in the Army.


----------



## Weezy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has served in the Army.


 False


The next person has more than 10 pairs of shoes


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person has more than 10 pairs of shoes


False. What kind of woman am I?
The next person has more than 10 pairs of socks.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. What kind of woman am I?
> The next person has more than 10 pairs of socks.


 True, hells yeah and the more I buy the more they seem to disappear


The next person lives far from where they work


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> True, hells yeah and the more I buy the more they seem to disappear
> 
> 
> The next person lives far from where they work


True. 40 miles one way.
The next person is still  hungry.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. 40 miles one way.
> The next person is still  hungry.


 True, I need to go to lunch


The next person wants to give me a suggestion on what to eat for lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> True, I need to go to lunch
> 
> 
> The next person wants to give me a suggestion on what to eat for lunch


True. Depends on where you are.
The next person wants a Wendy's Taco Supremo Salad.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Depends on where you are.
> The next person wants a Wendy's Taco Supremo Salad.


 True, that sounds tastey


The next person work in La Plata


----------



## rack'm

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> The next person wants a Wendy's Taco Supremo Salad.




False, I had the Mandarin Chicken...


The next person is going to shoot pool tonight.


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I had the Mandarin Chicken...
> 
> 
> The next person is going to shoot pool tonight.


 False............I have to work.........

The next person would love to take a nap....


----------



## sockgirl77

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I had the Mandarin Chicken...
> 
> 
> The next person is going to shoot pool tonight.


False. 
The next person just smacked their printer.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person just smacked their printer.


 False, but I do see it happening in the near future


The next person hates the people they work with


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, but I do see it happening in the near future
> 
> 
> The next person hates the people they work with


False. 
The next person has a headache.


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> The next person would love to take a nap....




  We've already talked about that.......

The next person is ready to go home........


----------



## Weezy

rack'm said:
			
		

> We've already talked about that.......
> 
> The next person is ready to go home........


 True, I was ready when I walked in the door this morning


The next person loves to play pool


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> We've already talked about that.......
> 
> The next person is ready to go home........


 oh.......I'm sorry...........I forgot......it's because I have too many bebe's daddies


----------



## rack'm

Weezy said:
			
		

> The next person loves to play pool




Oh hell  yes.....


The next person is reading an online pool mag now.....


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> oh.......I'm sorry...........I forgot......it's because I have too many bebe's daddies





Damn, when you told me you had two dogs, I never imagined they were your kids.


----------



## Weezy

rack'm said:
			
		

> Oh hell  yes.....
> 
> 
> The next person is reading an online pool mag now.....


 False, I suck at pool


The next person is going to Monks tonite


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, I suck at pool
> 
> 
> The next person is going to Monks tonite


False. I'm too old for that place now. Maybe a few years ago.
The next person is eating Yogurt Covered Raisins.


----------



## rack'm

rack'm said:
			
		

> Oh hell  yes.....
> 
> 
> The next person is reading an online pool mag now.....




  Some poor whiner gave me *red* for this.......


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. *I'm too old for that place now. Maybe a few years ago.*The next person is eating Yogurt Covered Raisins.




HAHAH       Monks... another 1 of the counties sh*tholes...Im not as old as you (no offense) an wont waste a 10 cents on that place


----------



## Weezy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> HAHAH       Monks... another 1 of the counties sh*tholes...Im not as old as you (no offense) an wont waste a 10 cents on that place


 Really, SBK, please share, I haven't been since....hmmm let me think now, I wasn't 21 yet when I went there so I'm going to go with 5 years ago, yup that was the last time I was there


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> Really, SBK, please share, I haven't been since....hmmm let me think now, I wasn't 21 yet when I went there so I'm going to go with 5 years ago, yup that was the last time I was there


Hey, that's about the last time I was there1


----------



## Softballkid

Weezy said:
			
		

> Really, SBK, please share, I haven't been since....hmmm let me think now, I wasn't 21 yet when I went there so I'm going to go with 5 years ago, yup that was the last time I was there



I dont think I really need to go there...the last time I went I was 19, maybe 20....oh wait, I went after a softball game once for about 10 minutes, until the free beer was gone...havent been back since...


----------



## Weezy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> I dont think I really need to go there...the last time I went I was 19, maybe 20....oh wait, I went after a softball game once for about 10 minutes, until the free beer was gone...havent been back since...


 That says it all, I bet I can guess what you mean, Ok gotcha ya.


The next person has been to Baltimore


----------



## Softballkid

Weezy said:
			
		

> That says it all, I bet I can guess what you mean, Ok gotcha ya.
> 
> 
> The next person has been to Baltimore



Used to go every other week.....aint been in a while though..all my friends have graduated from college now...   

The next person drives a truck


----------



## mv_princess

rack'm said:
			
		

> Damn, when you told me you had two dogs, I never imagined they were your kids.


 Well yeah............but i don't get any child support.........


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Used to go every other week.....aint been in a while though..all my friends have graduated from college now...
> 
> The next person drives a truck


 False but I wish!!

The next person drives a stick shift


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well yeah............but i don't get any child support.........




I'm sure we can work out a barter system.....


----------



## MsErica

mv_princess said:
			
		

> False but I wish!!
> 
> The next person drives a stick shift




True. Wouldn't have it any other way.

The next person chews their toenails.


----------



## sockgirl77

mv_princess said:
			
		

> False but I wish!!
> 
> The next person drives a stick shift


No. Not anymore.
The next person's lunch order got massively effed up.


----------



## rack'm

mv_princess said:
			
		

> The next person drives a stick shift




False, I did for years though.....


The next person is about to roll out of here......


----------



## Weezy

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I did for years though.....
> 
> 
> The next person is about to roll out of here......


 False, two more hours


The next person drives a foreign car


----------



## Softballkid

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, two more hours
> 
> 
> The next person drives a foreign car



False...I own 2 Fords, a 93, and an 03   


The next person will tell me : "bye, talk to ya lata"


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False...I own 2 Fords, a 93, and an 03
> 
> 
> The next person will tell me : "bye, talk to ya lata"


False. I do not speak that way.
The next person has just one more hour to go.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I do not speak that way.
> The next person has just one more hour to go.


 False, two


The next person smokes cigs


----------



## bcp

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, two
> 
> 
> The next person smokes cigs


 true

  the next person is looking forward to a beer or two or more after work


----------



## Weezy

bcp said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person is looking forward to a beer or two or more after work


 True


The next person is pro choice


----------



## Schizo

Weezy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person is pro choice



True.

Then next person likes hot dogs.


----------



## Weezy

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> Then next person likes hot dogs.


 True


The next person drinks alcohol on a regular basis


----------



## Schizo

Weezy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> The next person drinks alcohol on a regular basis




False.

The next person is falling asleep.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is falling asleep.



False....want to though....been up since 3

the next person is needs a drink


----------



## Weezy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....want to though....been up since 3
> 
> the next person is needs a drink


 True, I'd love a drink


The next person, is thinking Thank God the day is almost over


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> True, I'd love a drink
> 
> 
> The next person, is thinking Thank God the day is almost over


True. 
The next person is logging off now.


----------



## bcp

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has been arrested.


 true

  the next person has murdered 27 innocent hookers and sank their bodies in the patuxent river and is still hiding from the polcie because they dont know who they are yet.


----------



## Ponytail

bcp said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person has murdered 27 innocent hookers and sank their bodies in the patuxent river and is still hiding from the polcie because they dont know who they are yet.



Why would ANYONE want to hide from the *polcie* ?  They are such a nice bunch, normally.  You just can't let them get wet.  Of course, that might be why he's hiding by the river?  It's just that if they DO find him there, and they fall in or something, we had ALL better be wearing our tin foil hats.  That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## bcp

*polcie* ?


----------



## KaZamm1061

bcp said:
			
		

> *polcie* ?



Anything like *POLOCK*?


----------



## Ponytail

bcp said:
			
		

> *polcie* ?



What...do you know of another polcie?


----------



## Ponytail

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> Anything like *POLOCK*?



Nah, I've seen them get wet before.  And drunk.  They're a hoot when they're drunk.


----------



## onebdzee

Ponytail said:
			
		

> What...do you know of another polcie?



they haven't figured out who they are yet....how could anyone know of another one?


----------



## Ponytail

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> Anything like *POLOCK*?



Almost forgot about the *polcoks*.  Now there's a bunch to be reckoned with.


----------



## camily

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Almost forgot about the *polcoks*.  Now there's a bunch to be reckoned with.


I like polcoks.


----------



## MysticalMom

camily said:
			
		

> I like polcoks.



How many camilys does it take to change a light bulb?


----------



## onebdzee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> How many camilys does it take to change a light bulb?



I have a feeling I'm gonna regret this



....how many?


----------



## camily

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> How many camilys does it take to change a light bulb?


Two, one to change the light bulb and one to


----------



## RoseRed

camily said:
			
		

> Two, one to change the light bulb and one to


  

I need to buy lightbulbs.


----------



## camily

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I need to buy lightbulbs.


Don't call me to change it, I'm busy with my own burnt out lights.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> Don't call me to change it, I'm busy with my own burnt out lights.


False. 

The next person thinks Camily forgot how to play this game.


----------



## RoseRed

camily said:
			
		

> Don't call me to change it, I'm busy with my own burnt out lights.



I buy them, who says I change them?


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person thinks Camily forgot how to play this game.


Game? What game?  
BTW, I heard a rumor about you on another thread........


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> Game? What game?
> BTW, I heard a rumor about you on another thread........


If it's from nomo then don't believe her. She is trying to get money out of me via blackmail.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> If it's from nomo then don't believe her. She is trying to get money out of me via blackmail.


----------



## camily

kwillia said:
			
		

> If it's from nomo then don't believe her. She is trying to get money out of me via blackmail.


So I should take the bassinette back? Rats! I love other peoples babies.


----------



## Schizo

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



pucker


----------



## camily

Schizo said:
			
		

> pucker


False
The next person thinks we should just pretend Kwillia is pregnant.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:
			
		

> So I should take the bassinette back? Rats! I love other peoples babies.


If you are talking about FT... don't believe him either... he thinks he got me pregnant because I shoke his hand and we all know he never washes his hands...even after he


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> If you are talking about FT... don't believe him either... he thinks he got me pregnant because I *shoke  * his hand and we all know he never washes his hands...even after he



How does one shoke someones hand?


----------



## kwillia

That's it. I'm leaving and I'm never coming back until maybe tomorrow.


----------



## MMDad

camily said:
			
		

> False
> The next person thinks we should just pretend Kwillia is pregnant.



True.

The next person thinks these hot chickies are drunk.


----------



## RoseRed

MMDad said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person thinks these hot chickies are drunk.



False.

Others were watching American Idol.


----------



## bcp

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Others were watching American Idol.


 false.
 the next person is wishing that his/her vacation started tomorrow


----------



## Agee

bcp said:
			
		

> false.
> the next person is wishing that his/her vacation started tomorrow


True, straight to New Zealand 

Next Up, forgot to kiss their kid(s) goodnight!


----------



## MMDad

Airgasm said:
			
		

> True, straight to New Zealand
> 
> Next Up, forgot to kiss their kid(s) goodnight!



False. My kids don't let me forget.

The next person has been to Australia.


----------



## onebdzee

MMDad said:
			
		

> False. My kids don't let me forget.
> 
> The next person has been to Australia.



False:....want to though

the next person hit the snooze button 3 times this morning


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....want to though
> 
> the next person hit the snooze button 3 times this morning



No, just twice...

The next person woke up alot during the night...


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> No, just twice...
> 
> The next person woke up alot during the night...



False:....didn't sleep at all

the next person is having an egg for breakfast


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:....didn't sleep at all
> 
> the next person is having an egg for breakfast



False - but the guy in the cubicle behind me had a mickey d's ammich with egg on it... 

The next person doesnt eat breakfast....unless its a weekend...


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - but the guy in the cubicle behind me had a mickey d's ammich with egg on it...
> 
> The next person doesnt eat breakfast....unless its a weekend...



False....unless you consider coffee a breakfast

the next person needs to re-fill their coffee


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....unless you consider coffee a breakfast
> 
> the next person needs to re-fill their coffee



True- but that would make it 3 cups and 2 will have to do!

The next person is eating a bacon egg and cheese biscuit.


----------



## camily

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True- but that would make it 3 cups and 2 will have to do!
> 
> The next person is eating a bacon egg and cheese biscuit.


False, coffee.
The next person thinks their 2 year old would love your AV!!


----------



## onebdzee

camily said:
			
		

> False, coffee.
> The next person thinks their 2 year old would love your AV!!



False....no 2 year old here....12 year old daughter would though

the next person didn't have breakfast and is starting to get hungry


----------



## Ponytail

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....no 2 year old here....12 year old daughter would though
> 
> the next person didn't have breakfast and is starting to get hungry


False.  I've been hungry for a couple of hours now.  Playing hooky makes me hungry though.  

The next person WISHES they played hooky too, but unlike me, at least knew what day it was when they woke up and wouldn't have missed any important meetings by playing hooky, like I did.


----------



## kwillia

Ponytail said:
			
		

> False.  I've been hungry for a couple of hours now.  Playing hooky makes me hungry though.
> 
> The next person WISHES they played hooky too, but unlike me, at least knew what day it was when they woke up and wouldn't have missed any important meetings by playing hooky, like I did.


True!  I would of given just about anything to stay home today, but knew if I did the captain would need something ASAP...

The next person is seriously considering spending their lunch hour curled up in the backseat of their burb...


----------



## sockgirl77

Ponytail said:
			
		

> False.  I've been hungry for a couple of hours now.  Playing hooky makes me hungry though.
> 
> The next person WISHES they played hooky too, but unlike me, at least knew what day it was when they woke up and wouldn't have missed any important meetings by playing hooky, like I did.


False. Pay Day!
The next person is wearing jeans today.


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Pay Day!
> The next person is wearing jeans today.



False- I wore slacks, and now I'm in my sweat pants watching tv.

The next person is going to watch CSI at 9:00


----------



## Meatloaf Maker

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False- I wore slacks, and now I'm in my sweat pants watching tv.
> 
> The next person is going to watch CSI at 9:00


False-I did watch it last night.
The next person has been too busy to post in a month.


----------



## sockgirl77

Meatloaf Maker said:
			
		

> False-I did watch it last night.
> The next person has been too busy to post in a month.


False. 
The next person is done with work for the day.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is done with work for the day.



False... Getting Excel poisoning!  LOL

The next person is partying tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False... Getting Excel poisoning!  LOL
> 
> The next person is partying tonight.


False. Not possible.
The next person is logging off in 6 minutes.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Not possible.
> The next person is logging off in 6 minutes.



False.  logged off after 60 minutes.

The next person is looking for a home to buy.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  logged off after 60 minutes.
> 
> The next person is looking for a home to buy.



False....home to rent....don't need 5 bdrms in 2 years so, why buy now

the next person has no plans tonight


----------



## Leelee

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....home to rent....don't need 5 bdrms in 2 years so, why buy now
> 
> the next person has no plans tonight


True..  Thanks to rain.

The next person owns a pair of toe socks


----------



## psycho85

Leelee said:
			
		

> True..  Thanks to rain.
> 
> The next person owns a pair of toe socks



False:  they make my toes feel funny

the next person wants to spend the rest of this rainy day in bed


----------



## faststrat02

psycho85 said:
			
		

> False:  they make my toes feel funny
> 
> the next person wants to spend the rest of this rainy day in bed




False...looking for apartments this afternoon. 

The next person will be having a big superbowl party tomorrow


----------



## onebdzee

faststrat02 said:
			
		

> False...looking for apartments this afternoon.
> 
> The next person will be having a big superbowl party tomorrow



False: sitting at home cleaning my house....unless that was an invite?   

the next person got drunk at the last superbowl party


----------



## CMC122

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: sitting at home cleaning my house....unless that was an invite?
> 
> the next person got drunk at the last superbowl party


False.  What's the Super Bowl



The next person has already had the first glass tonight


----------



## MDTerps

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  What's the Super Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has already had the first glass tonight



False, had to many last night.


The next person had lunch at CICI's


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, had to many last night.
> 
> 
> The next person had lunch at CICI's



False: dinner there last Wednesday night(know the mgr, and I get a discount   )

the next person has nothing to do tonight


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: dinner there last Wednesday night(know the mgr, and I get a discount   )
> 
> the next person has nothing to do tonight



False.

The next person likes true or false.


----------



## river rat

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person likes true or false.



False....bored
The next person always tells the truth on true and false


----------



## dems4me

river rat said:
			
		

> False....bored
> The next person always tells the truth on true and false



true

Next person will be getting down pours of rain in about 10 minutes


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> true
> 
> Next person will be getting down pours of rain in about 10 minutes


True, I think.


The next person is bored out of their mind right now!


----------



## CMC122

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True, I think.
> 
> 
> The next person is bored out of their mind right now!


Yep, it's raining it's toooosheee  off


----------



## dems4me

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Yep, it's raining it's toooosheee  off




 

True (was) down here

Next person likes this smiliey ---->


----------



## river rat

dems4me said:
			
		

> True (was) down here
> 
> Next person likes this smiliey ---->


 false i like 

next person is afraid of lightning


----------



## CMC122

dems4me said:
			
		

> True (was) down here
> 
> Next person likes this smiliey ---->


True, it used to be my favorite



The next person has red toe nails.


----------



## MDTerps

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True, it used to be my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has red toe nails.



Flase- I only have them done in the summer time

The next person is on their way to bed


----------



## dems4me

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase- I only have them done in the summer time
> 
> The next person is on their way to bed




false

Next person likes to


----------



## onebdzee

dems4me said:
			
		

> false
> 
> Next person likes to



uumm....False: 

the next person just burped


----------



## dems4me

onebdzee said:
			
		

> uumm....False:
> 
> the next person just burped




no 

Next person is fat and smelly


----------



## river rat

dems4me said:
			
		

> no
> 
> Next person is fat and smelly




false!!

the next person is :cranky:


----------



## dems4me

river rat said:
			
		

> false!!
> 
> the next person is :cranky:



false

the next person enjoys making people cranky


----------



## river rat

dems4me said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person enjoys making people cranky




false

the next person has a dog that eats dead presidents


----------



## dems4me

river rat said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person has a dog that eats dead presidents



false (not my dog) 

The next person has a dog that eats broccili


----------



## onebdzee

dems4me said:
			
		

> false (not my dog)
> 
> The next person has a dog that eats broccili



True:  she'll eat anything my youngest gives to her as long as he it's it first   

the next person is going to be up for another hour


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True:  she'll eat anything my youngest gives to her as long as he it's it first
> 
> the next person is going to be up for another hour




False.  getting too drunk!

The next person likes Japanese Food.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  getting too drunk!
> 
> The next person likes Japanese Food.



TRUE! Love it!....spent 2 and a half years on Okinawa and ate out in town all the time

the next person is getting ready for their Superbowl party


----------



## faststrat02

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE! Love it!....spent 2 and a half years on Okinawa and ate out in town all the time
> 
> the next person is getting ready for their Superbowl party



False..no big party here.

The next person is already drinking..for their super bowl party and is a steelers fan.


----------



## onebdzee

faststrat02 said:
			
		

> False..no big party here.
> 
> The next person is already drinking..for their super bowl party and is a steelers fan.



False? drinking diet coke and if I HAVE to pick one it is the Seahawks!

the next person had to much to drink last night


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False? drinking diet coke and if I HAVE to pick one it is the Seahawks!
> 
> the next person had to much to drink last night



False

The next person is late to work.


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is late to work.



False - I was here at 5:45 this a.m


The next person is hoping for smow later this week


----------



## onebdzee

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - I was here at 5:45 this a.m
> 
> 
> The next person is hoping for smow later this week



False:  and I don't want it for my birthday either  

the next person woke up with a headache


----------



## sockgirl77

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False:  and I don't want it for my birthday either
> 
> the next person woke up with a headache


True. Damn sinuses.
The next person can only take Tylenol ES.


----------



## MysticalMom

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Damn sinuses.
> The next person can only take Tylenol ES.



False.

The next person is glad that it's sockgirl and not them that's preggers.


----------



## sockgirl77

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is glad that it's sockgirl and not them that's preggers.


I can't answer this one.


----------



## Softballkid

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is glad that it's sockgirl and not them that's preggers.



  true false... I am, but if it was me, that would be some type of scientific miracle, and Id be rich   


The next person is goin on vacation soon


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> true false... I am, but if it was me, that would be some type of scientific miracle, and Id be rich
> 
> 
> The next person is goin on vacation soon


False. Never.
The next person's pen just ran out of ink.


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Never.
> The next person's pen just ran out of ink.



False, using a pencil

The next person is getting ready to leave work for the day


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, using a pencil
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work for the day


False. 4:30
The next person going to hell.


----------



## onebdzee

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. 4:30
> The next person going to hell.



False: earned my wings and I plan on taking over

the next person just got off work


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: earned my wings and I plan on taking over
> 
> the next person just got off work




False, left work at 3:50

The next person just finished eating dinner


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, left work at 3:50
> 
> The next person just finished eating dinner



False: fed the kids about an hour ago....haven't had dinner yet

the next person wants to go to sleep


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: fed the kids about an hour ago....haven't had dinner yet
> 
> the next person wants to go to sleep




True!!!!!! Just put the kiddo down and I'm not far behind

The next person is eating ICE CREAM!


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True!!!!!! Just put the kiddo down and I'm not far behind
> 
> The next person is eating ICE CREAM!


False. NutriGrain bar.
The next person is ordering office supplies online.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. NutriGrain bar.
> The next person is ordering office supplies online.



False.

The next person is also playing word association.


----------



## sockgirl77

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is also playing word association.


True. 
The next person is just plain bored.


----------



## persimmoncf

False.
The next person is preparing their taxes


----------



## Softballkid

persimmoncf said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is preparing their taxes



Nope..waiting for the lady to call back...


The next person is about to go to lunch


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Nope..waiting for the lady to call back...
> 
> 
> The next person is about to go to lunch


False. It's here.
The next person has pediatrician issues.


----------



## KingFish

Nope

Next person wishes it was time to go home now.


----------



## Softballkid

KingFish said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> Next person wishes it was time to go home now.




True - but it wont be long, 30 minutes or so


The next person is doin a search and find dinner night


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> True - but it wont be long, 30 minutes or so
> 
> 
> The next person is doin a search and find dinner night


 false I know what I am having for dinner!!

The next person is looking to buy a new vehicle


----------



## Weezy

mv_princess said:
			
		

> false I know what I am having for dinner!!
> 
> The next person is looking to buy a new vehicle


 False


The next person is cold


----------



## MDTerps

Weezy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is cold



False, I'm nice and warm now, but at work today I thought my toes were going to freeze off!

The next person drives a yellow truck


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I'm nice and warm now, but at work today I thought my toes were going to freeze off!
> 
> The next person drives a yellow truck



False: ORANGE!!!!!

the next person like to watch the Simpsons


----------



## Schizo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: ORANGE!!!!!
> 
> the next person like to watch the Simpsons




True.

The next person is addicted to Law and Order.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is addicted to Law and Order.



False: Never seen it

the next person doesn't watch much TV


----------



## mrweb

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: Never seen it
> 
> the next person doesn't watch much TV


True, mostly news and the occasional Steelers game.

The next person listens to satellite radio.


----------



## onebdzee

mrweb said:
			
		

> True, mostly news and the occasional Steelers game.
> 
> The next person listens to satellite radio.



False: don't have it in my shop (102.9 is my channel of choice at the moment)

the next person is going to bed


----------



## MysticalMom

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: don't have it in my shop (102.9 is my channel of choice at the moment)
> 
> the next person is going to bed



False. I'm a night owl. ( thats code for insomniac)

The next person sings in the shower.


----------



## onebdzee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. I'm a night owl. ( thats code for insomniac)
> 
> The next person sings in the shower.



False: unless you count talking to myself as singing

the next person has been up for the last hour


----------



## KingFish

wrong, I was up at 4am.

Next person gets off of work at 3pm.


----------



## MDTerps

KingFish said:
			
		

> wrong, I was up at 4am.
> 
> Next person gets off of work at 3pm.



False, 4pm

The next person is drinking coffee


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, 4pm
> 
> The next person is drinking coffee



False - Deer Park water


The next person ate breakfast this morning


----------



## MDTerps

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - Deer Park water
> 
> 
> The next person ate breakfast this morning



True, I'm eating it right now


The next person has a 9:00 meeting


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, I'm eating it right now
> 
> 
> The next person has a 9:00 meeting


False.
The next person is cold.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is cold.



False.

The next person should go to lunch but is probably gonna pass.


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person should go to lunch but is probably gonna pass.


False. 
The next person broke a nail today.


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person broke a nail today.



Flase


The next person is wearing a hot pink shirt


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a hot pink shirt


False. Denim and really cute!
The next person just ate a sub.


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a hot pink shirt



False: grey with "Stop reading my shirt" printed on it

the next person just saw Oprah drink Tequila


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: grey with "Stop reading my shirt" printed on it
> 
> the next person just saw Oprah drink Tequila



False

The next person was late getting to work


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person was late getting to work



False


The next person keeps runnin out of questions


----------



## sockgirl77

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person keeps runnin out of questions


True. 
The next person found a friend of YOURS on the internet.


----------



## Schizo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person found a friend of YOURS on the internet.




False.  No internet friends. 

The next person wants to space travel.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  No internet friends.
> 
> The next person wants to space travel.



ABSOLUTELY TRUE!!!!

the next person "star gazes" all the time


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY TRUE!!!!
> 
> the next person "star gazes" all the time



false

the next person is off work tomorrow


----------



## CMC122

MDTerps said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person is off work tomorrow


False.



The next person is hoping we get smow.


----------



## Schizo

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is hoping we get smow.




TRUE!!! LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS.  

The next person will go for a drive in the snow.


----------



## onebdzee

Schizo said:
			
		

> TRUE!!! LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS AND LOTS.
> 
> The next person will go for a drive in the snow.



True....love getting "first tracks"   

the next person is getting ready for bed


----------



## mrweb

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....love getting "first tracks"
> 
> the next person is getting ready for bed



True, just after this post.

The next person will watch TV until they fall asleep.


----------



## onebdzee

mrweb said:
			
		

> True, just after this post.
> 
> The next person will watch TV until they fall asleep.



False: started reading the new Stephen King book

the next person likes to read before they go to sleep


----------



## Bustem' Down

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: started reading the new Stephen King book
> 
> the next person likes to read before they go to sleep



Sometimes true.

The next person has to fight for the covers with thier pets.


----------



## onebdzee

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Sometimes true.
> 
> The next person has to fight for the covers with thier pets.



False: unless you count a 7 yr old boy a pet   

the next person is watching the weather channel


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: unless you count a 7 yr old boy a pet
> 
> the next person is watching the weather channel



False, just got my lazy tail into work 

The next person has a cold


----------



## camily

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, just got my lazy tail into work
> 
> The next person has a cold


True!!!
The next person is going to bring  me some of those tissues with lotion built in.


----------



## onebdzee

camily said:
			
		

> True!!!
> The next person is going to bring  me some of those tissues with lotion built in.



False: wasn't up your way today

the next person thinks it's gonna smow at least a foot


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: wasn't up your way today
> 
> the next person thinks it's gonna smow at least a foot




True, false, I really don't care if we get any or not

The next person had pizza for dinner


----------



## Ricky Racer

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, false, I really don't care if we get any or not
> 
> The next person had pizza for dinner


True

The next person stuck their tongue out behind their boss's back yesterday.


----------



## onebdzee

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person stuck their tongue out behind their boss's back yesterday.



False: It is impossible for me to stick my tongue out behind my back  

the next person is watching it rain


----------



## Ricky Racer

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: It is impossible for me to stick my tongue out behind my back
> 
> the next person is watching it rain


True

The next person is drinking


----------



## onebdzee

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is drinking



False: I wish though....I need a few

the next person is going to stay in tonight and watch movies


----------



## Leelee

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: I wish though....I need a few
> 
> the next person is going to stay in tonight and watch movies


False ..I'm going shopping

The next person has been married more than once.


----------



## onebdzee

Leelee said:
			
		

> False ..I'm going shopping
> 
> The next person has been married more than once.



uummmm....True?....If you marry the same a**hole twice does that count as more than once? 

the next person is watching it smow finally


----------



## Ricky Racer

onebdzee said:
			
		

> uummmm....True?....If you marry the same a**hole twice does that count as more than once?
> 
> the next person is watching it smow finally


False..I don't see any snow

the next person thinks politicians are all liars.


----------



## onebdzee

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> False..I don't see any snow
> 
> the next person thinks politicians are all liars.



ABSOLUTELY TRUE: with the exception of Russ Cullins(for financial reasons I had to say that)

the next person wants to go to the movies


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY TRUE: with the exception of Russ Cullins(for financial reasons I had to say that)
> 
> the next person wants to go to the movies


False

The next person sees snow right now!


----------



## onebdzee

Rachii said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person sees snow right now!



False: not doing anything at all out there

the next person thinks that the smow is going to fizzle out


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: not doing anything at all out there
> 
> the next person thinks that the smow is going to fizzle out


False it better not

The next person is optimistic


----------



## onebdzee

Rachii said:
			
		

> False it better not
> 
> The next person is optimistic



False: Optimistically/Pessimistic

the next person wishes the smow would hurry up all ready


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: Optimistically/Pessimistic
> 
> the next person wishes the smow would hurry up all ready


True but now the snow I saw just turned into rain...yuck

The next person is doing nothing right now just like me


----------



## sunflower

Rachii said:
			
		

> True but now the snow I saw just turned into rain...yuck
> 
> The next person is doing nothing right now just like me


True. Just got home from work

The next person is watching snow right now?


----------



## Rachii

sunflower said:
			
		

> True. Just got home from work
> 
> The next person is watching snow right now?


False it's rain

The next person has plans for tonight


----------



## onebdzee

Rachii said:
			
		

> False it's rain
> 
> The next person has plans for tonight



False: haven't had plans for any night in 21 years :godthat'ssad:

the next person is getting ready to go to the grocery store


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: haven't had plans for any night in 21 years :godthat'ssad:
> 
> the next person is getting ready to go to the grocery store


lol don't worry at least you DID have plans when you were my age, unlike me hahaha

False, no grocery store today, good luck with drivin on the roads now, they shouldn't be too bad yet.

The next person likes stare at Smow falling!


----------



## onebdzee

Rachii said:
			
		

> lol don't worry at least you DID have plans when you were my age, unlike me hahaha
> 
> False, no grocery store today, good luck with drivin on the roads now, they shouldn't be too bad yet.
> 
> The next person likes stare at Smow falling!



Somewhat True: gets old watching it melt when it hits the ground though

the next person is going to brave the roads   and go to the liquor store


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Somewhat True: gets old watching it melt when it hits the ground though
> 
> the next person is going to brave the roads  and go to the liquor store


LOL yeah the roads should never stop ANYONE from going to the liquor store, false though, not of age..

The next person wishes they could make a snowman tomorrow


----------



## onebdzee

Rachii said:
			
		

> LOL yeah the roads should never stop ANYONE from going to the liquor store, false though, not of age..
> 
> The next person wishes they could make a snowman tomorrow



True: youngest is out there trying right now   

the next person WILL make a smowman tomorrow


----------



## CableChick

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: youngest is out there trying right now
> 
> the next person WILL make a smowman tomorrow


 
I know my 3 1/2 year old will be up bright and early dragging us out.    Can't wait!!

Next person will try to write their name in the smow!


----------



## onebdzee

CableChick said:
			
		

> I know my 3 1/2 year old will be up bright and early dragging us out.    Can't wait!!
> 
> Next person will try to write their name in the smow!



False: but, youngest(again) already did on the back porch  

the next person has had a few


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: but, youngest(again) already did on the back porch
> 
> the next person has had a few


True, I'm having a few SkITTles right now..I want liquor though

The next person has there nails painted now


----------



## MDTerps

Rachii said:
			
		

> True, I'm having a few SkITTles right now..I want liquor though
> 
> The next person has there nails painted now



False, I don't like to draw attention to my nails, if thats what you call them

The next person needs to go to the grocery store


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I don't like to draw attention to my nails, if thats what you call them
> 
> The next person needs to go to the grocery store



True: Munchfest last night while watching the smow

the next person needs to shovel smow


----------



## mrweb

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: Munchfest last night while watching the smow
> 
> the next person needs to shovel smow


False, did it about an hour before your post.

The next person has kids hoping to get out of school tomorrow.


----------



## KYWoman

I am woman, hear me roar....


----------



## onebdzee

KYWoman said:
			
		

> I am woman, hear me roar....



What ya roaring about?



> False, did it about an hour before your post.
> 
> The next person has kids hoping to get out of school tomorrow.



True: they hoped....I didn't....2 hour delay....I WIN!!!!!!

the next person has already put their kids to bed


----------



## Mikeinsmd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> What ya roaring about?


She forgot the KY?? :shrug:


----------



## onebdzee

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> She forgot the KY?? :shrug:


----------



## Bowhuntress

onebdzee said:
			
		

> What ya roaring about?
> 
> 
> 
> True: they hoped....I didn't....2 hour delay....I WIN!!!!!!
> 
> the next person has already put their kids to bed


 Kid not in bed yet. 

Next person is finding this silly and wants to join in!


----------



## Boogerman

Bowhuntress said:
			
		

> Kid not in bed yet.
> 
> Next person is finding this silly and wants to join in!



True.

The next person loves liver and onions.


----------



## Keesa

True.  Hated it as a child, but now really like it. WEIRD.

The next person has gone skydiving.


----------



## Schizo

Keesa said:
			
		

> True.  Hated it as a child, but now really like it. WEIRD.
> 
> The next person has gone skydiving.




False.  Would like to. 


The next person is bored.


----------



## MDTerps

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.  Would like to.
> 
> 
> The next person is bored.



True, I'm ready to leave for the day!

The next person has to work tomorrow


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, I'm ready to leave for the day!
> 
> The next person has to work tomorrow


False. Going the the Baltimore Aquarium. 
The next person is eating a midmorning snack.


----------



## forever jewel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Going the the Baltimore Aquarium.
> The next person is eating a midmorning snack.




False, its the afternoon!

The next person is going to see Date Movie this weekend.


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, its the afternoon!
> 
> The next person is going to see Date Movie this weekend.


False. Looks funny as hell, though!
The next person still has one hour to go.


----------



## Bowhuntress

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Looks funny as hell, though!
> The next person still has one hour to go.


True.

The next person loves old songs.


----------



## onebdzee

Bowhuntress said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person loves old songs.



TRUE

the next person really needs a drink


----------



## Keesa

False, well.....it's 5 o'clock somewhere, right?

The next person has a really, really big secret from their significant other.....


----------



## forever jewel

nope, well not anymore...that came out when my man and I started dating.  

Next person has to go on travel next week.


----------



## FatAlbert

forever jewel said:
			
		

> nope, well not anymore...that came out when my man and I started dating.
> 
> Next person has to go on travel next week.


 False.

The next person likes to play buck-buck.


----------



## MegaManFan

FatAlbert said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person likes to play buck-buck.



False I don't even know what that game is.

Please Private Message me about, thank you!

I am new here!

True or False the next person likes The Super Nintendo Entertainment System game Breath Of Fire T or False?


----------



## forever jewel

MegaManFan said:
			
		

> False I don't even know what that game is.
> 
> Please Private Message me about, thank you!
> 
> I am new here!
> 
> True or False the next person likes The Super Nintendo Entertainment System game Breath Of Fire T or False?



False, never played it!  Next person has an exam tomorrow!

Welcome Megamanfan


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, never played it!  Next person has an exam tomorrow!
> 
> Welcome Megamanfan





False: Finished school about 15 years ago

the next person has plans this weekend


----------



## CMC122

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: Finished school about 15 years ago
> 
> the next person has plans this weekend


False.  Canceled them


The next person is watching Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## onebdzee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.  Canceled them
> 
> 
> The next person is watching Sweet Home Alabama.



False: Walk the line

the next person is going to bed


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: Walk the line
> 
> the next person is going to bed



False, I got out of bed   

Next person thinks this week was way too long!


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I got out of bed
> 
> Next person thinks this week was way too long!


False. 
The next person is having a girl!


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is having a girl!


FALSE!

The next person is trying to think of an original post.


----------



## onebdzee

sushisamba said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person is trying to think of an original post.



True:

the next person would like to rent out their teenagers
(I would pay)


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True:
> 
> the next person would like to rent out their teenagers
> (I would pay)


 
False, no kids
The next person is doing something fun this weekend..


----------



## forever jewel

Rachii said:
			
		

> False, no kids
> The next person is doing something fun this weekend..



True   

The next person is going to the gym today.


----------



## Rachii

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to the gym today.


umm false, just the treadmill at my house

The next person is going to wash their car today...


----------



## sockgirl77

Rachii said:
			
		

> umm false, just the treadmill at my house
> 
> The next person is going to wash their car today...


False.
The next person doesn't match today.


----------



## Weezy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person doesn't match today.


 False, I do so


The next person really really didn't want to go to work this morning


----------



## sockgirl77

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, I do so
> 
> 
> The next person really really didn't want to go to work this morning


True. 
The next person is about to fall asleep.


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person is about to fall asleep.


True.

The next person hasn't eaten breakfast yet.


----------



## sockgirl77

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person hasn't eaten breakfast yet.


True. I tried. Wouldn't stay down. 
The next person has the cold chills.


----------



## Softballkid

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I tried. Wouldn't stay down.
> The next person has the cold chills.



Flase, I feel fine 

The next person is bored today...


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Flase, I feel fine
> 
> The next person is bored today...



True, but I have work todo.........

The next person is ready for a nap?


----------



## sockgirl77

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True, but I have work todo.........
> 
> The next person is ready for a nap?


True.
The next person is eating Samoas.


----------



## forever jewel

False, I wish I was!!!

The next person is eating lunch!


----------



## Weezy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I wish I was!!!
> 
> The next person is eating lunch!


 False, not yet.


The next person knows all the rights in the first amendment


----------



## onebdzee

Weezy said:
			
		

> False, not yet.
> 
> 
> The next person knows all the rights in the first amendment



False: forgot most of them until "we" study them next year with #3 son

the next person needs a nap


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: forgot most of them until "we" study them next year with #3 son
> 
> the next person needs a nap



True, but I think that applies to everybody!

The next person is about to leave work.


----------



## MysticalMom

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, but I think that applies to everybody!
> 
> The next person is about to leave work.



False. I'm a stay at home mom. I never get to leave.  

The next person wants chinese food for dinner.


----------



## Keesa

True!  Sesame Chicken and Potstickers - YUMMY.

The next person really likes Country Western Music.


----------



## MysticalMom

Keesa said:
			
		

> True!  Sesame Chicken and Potstickers - YUMMY.
> 
> The next person really likes Country Western Music.



True. I'm a country music gal.  

The next person is a drama queen.


----------



## Nickel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. I'm a country music gal.
> 
> The next person is a drama queen.


 True!

The next person really wants a soda.


----------



## onebdzee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, mixed with a LOT of Bacardi and a twist of lime.
> 
> The next person is going out tonight.



True: Basketball practice

the next person wants to join Jazz


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: Basketball practice
> 
> the next person wants to join Jazz




False...not so much.

The next person is going to the movies tonight


----------



## jazz lady

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...not so much.


Aww, you would have had fun.  Drunken darts and playing dodge the cue ball from the pool table.  



> The next person is going to the movies tonight


Well, the bar used to be a movie house years ago, so kind of true.  

The next person is going to make a major purchase soon.


----------



## forever jewel

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Aww, you would have had fun.  Drunken darts and playing dodge the cue ball from the pool table.
> 
> 
> Well, the bar used to be a movie house years ago, so kind of true.
> 
> The next person is going to make a major purchase soon.



Not planning on it...but who knows.  So I guess that's false   

The next person is going to a theme park in a couple weeks.


----------



## camily

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Not planning on it...but who knows.  So I guess that's false
> 
> The next person is going to a theme park in a couple weeks.


False, but I wish!
The next person wants to give Bella a forever home.


----------



## forever jewel

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I wish!
> The next person wants to give Bella a forever home.



I don't know...who's Bella???


----------



## camily

forever jewel said:
			
		

> I don't know...who's Bella???


My little Beagle rescue I am fostering.


----------



## sockgirl77

camily said:
			
		

> False, but I wish!
> The next person wants to give Bella a forever home.


False. They bark too much. Sorry.
The next person has 7 boxes of cookies on their desk.


----------



## Geek

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. They bark too much. Sorry.
> The next person has 7 boxes of cookies on their desk.




False, but I would tackle a girl scout for box of thin mints...

The next person has farted in public


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> False, but I would tackle a girl scout for box of thin mints...
> 
> The next person has farted in public



False.

The next person is secretly in love with Tom Cruise.


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:
			
		

> False, but I would tackle a girl scout for box of thin mints...


I have 2 boxes of those right here.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is secretly in love with Tom Cruise.


Eeeew. False. Too short and too effed up in the head. 
The next person really has a thing for Matthew McConahey (sp?).


----------



## just.me

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Eeeew. False. Too short and too effed up in the head.
> The next person really has a thing for Matthew McConahey (sp?).


  False! As hot as he is, not having used deodorant for 20 yrs throws me off.......
Next person -- will wear shorts this weekend!


----------



## sockgirl77

just.me said:
			
		

> False! As hot as he is, not having used deodorant for 20 yrs throws me off.......
> Next person -- will wear shorts this weekend!


False. Kankles. 
The next person has made plans for the 4th weekend in a row that will probably get cancelled.


----------



## forever jewel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Kankles.
> The next person has made plans for the 4th weekend in a row that will probably get cancelled.



hahaha, true!  I was planning on going to NYC to see RENT on broadway, but too much came up...had to back out   

The next person is going sailing today!


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> hahaha, true!  I was planning on going to NYC to see RENT on broadway, but too much came up...had to back out
> 
> The next person is going sailing today!


False. Work 
The next person is buying someone lunch today.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Work
> The next person is buying someone lunch today.



False :emptypockets:.

The next person will have McDonald's for dinner tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False :emptypockets:.
> 
> The next person will have McDonald's for dinner tonight.


False. Capt. Pat's.
The next person has a backache.


----------



## Speedy70

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Capt. Pat's.
> The next person has a backache.




False.

The next person will get caught surfing somd.com while at work.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will get caught surfing somd.com while at work.



False, not at work!

The next person will go to Panera's for lunch/dinner.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not at work!
> 
> The next person will go to Panera's for lunch/dinner.



True (Are you following me?  We went there for dinner).

The next person will walk outside barefoot.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True (Are you following me?  We went there for dinner).
> 
> The next person will walk outside barefoot.



I wish I did follow you last night!   I haven't been to Panera's in a few weeks!!! 

True, I haven't yet, but I probably will eventually.

The next person will listen to 99.5 HOT.


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True (Are you following me?  We went there for dinner).
> 
> The next person will walk outside barefoot.



TRUE!....if it's above 60, the shoes get left in the house(ex would get upset 'cause we'd go somewhere and I _always_ forgot my shoes)

the next person is going to grill today


----------



## MysticalMom

onebdzee said:
			
		

> TRUE!....if it's above 60, the shoes get left in the house(ex would get upset 'cause we'd go somewhere and I _always_ forgot my shoes)
> 
> the next person is going to grill today



False. But I'm making the old man do it.  

The next person is gonna work on cleaning up their garden beds.


----------



## onebdzee

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. But I'm making the old man do it.
> 
> The next person is gonna work on cleaning up their garden beds.



True: soon as I find an extension cord(150 mph leave blower should do the trick  )

the next person has all their "spring cleaning" done


----------



## camily

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: soon as I find an extension cord(150 mph leave blower should do the trick  )
> 
> the next person has all their "spring cleaning" done


True, just about!
The next person wants to come and have Smores with us. Hubby is cleaning up the yard and we are cooking hot dogs over the fire and have Smores makin's a waiting!


----------



## forever jewel

camily said:
			
		

> True, just about!
> The next person wants to come and have Smores with us. Hubby is cleaning up the yard and we are cooking hot dogs over the fire and have Smores makin's a waiting!



True!  I love smores!!!

The next person is watching Desperate Housewives tonight!


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!  I love smores!!!
> 
> The next person is watching Desperate Housewives tonight!



False: have never watched it....gonna try to watch "jarhead"

the next person wants to call in sick tomorrow


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: have never watched it....gonna try to watch "jarhead"
> 
> the next person wants to call in sick tomorrow




OoOoOo!!!  Good movie! I enjoyed it very much! Or should I say, I enjoyed Jake Gyllenhaal   

False, I need the money   

The next person plans on going to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> OoOoOo!!!  Good movie! I enjoyed it very much! Or should I say, I enjoyed Jake Gyllenhaal
> 
> False, I need the money
> 
> The next person plans on going to the gym tomorrow.



False!    

The next person will say a prayer before hitting the hay.


----------



## MysticalMom

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person will say a prayer before hitting the hay.



False. I don't pray.

The next person is wayyyyyyyyy too happy their kids are in bed.(I know I am)


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. I don't pray.
> 
> The next person is wayyyyyyyyy too happy their kids are in bed.(I know I am)



False.  No kids   

The next person has to be at work by 7:30 tomorrow


----------



## Geek

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  No kids
> 
> The next person has to be at work by 7:30 tomorrow



False I'm on 24/7 (mom)

The next person has sunburn


----------



## sockgirl77

Geek said:
			
		

> False I'm on 24/7 (mom)
> 
> The next person has sunburn


False. Olive skin. Rarely burn.
The next person has a zit.


----------



## mwiggi1

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Olive skin. Rarely burn.
> The next person has a zit.



False... I have zitS...

The next person fell asleep at work today.


----------



## Speedy70

mwiggi1 said:
			
		

> False... I have zitS...
> 
> The next person fell asleep at work today.



False.  I was home sick today.

The next person will watch the amazing 24 tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I was home sick today.
> 
> The next person will watch the amazing 24 tonight.


   True!!!!!!  I need to watch last week's two hour episode first...so excited!!!

The next person is pissed that its going storm tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!!!!!!  I need to watch last week's two hour episode first...so excited!!!
> 
> The next person is pissed that its going storm tonight.


False. It didn't.
The next person needs a carwash even if it does rain.


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. It didn't.
> The next person needs a carwash even if it does rain.



False, washed my truck on Saturday. 

The next person is ready for lunch?


----------



## Rachii

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, washed my truck on Saturday.
> 
> The next person is ready for lunch?


false

The next person thinks the wind feels so good today...


----------



## janey83

Rachii said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person thinks the wind feels so good today...



True.

The next person just got hired for an amazing full time job today.


----------



## BuddyLee

janey83 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person just got hired for an amazing full time job today.


True in a sense, just waiting for the security clearance.

The next person is about to read something complicated.


----------



## Keesa

False.  Reading "brain candy"  J.R.Ward - fiction

The next person is getting hungry for dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

Keesa said:
			
		

> False.  Reading "brain candy"  J.R.Ward - fiction
> 
> The next person is getting hungry for dinner.



False!  Not anymore, ate dinner a couple hr ago!

The next person is extremely glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Geek

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!  Not anymore, ate dinner a couple hr ago!
> 
> The next person is extremely glad tomorrow is Friday!




true, I love Friday!

The next person will be lighting up the leaves in their yard this weekend..


----------



## justbeachy

Geek said:
			
		

> true, I love Friday!
> 
> The next person will be lighting up the leaves in their yard this weekend..


False just rakeing & picking up pine cones.

The next person will be   tonight.


----------



## Softballkid

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False just rakeing & picking up pine cones.
> 
> The next person will be   tonight.



  true :shrug:


The next person wants to go home


----------



## forever jewel

False...I'm already home...but I want to go to bed....too early though.


The next person is sleeping in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Rachii

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I'm already home...but I want to go to bed....too early though.
> 
> 
> The next person is sleeping in tomorrow morning.


False, I'm tired of sleeping, I wanna wake up early

The next person cannot wait to start gardening this spring..


----------



## river rat

Rachii said:
			
		

> False, I'm tired of sleeping, I wanna wake up early
> 
> The next person cannot wait to start gardening this spring..




True. True. True

The next person owns a roto-tiller


----------



## camily

river rat said:
			
		

> True. True. True
> 
> The next person owns a roto-tiller


True
The next person is listening to their cat meow very loudly!


----------



## forever jewel

camily said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is listening to their cat meow very loudly!



False, but my cat did just run across the house like a maniac! lol

The next person is in the mood for sushi


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but my cat did just run across the house like a maniac! lol
> 
> The next person is in the mood for sushi



False: Ribs(thanks to Mikey)

the next person is getting ready to go shopping


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: Ribs(thanks to Mikey)
> 
> the next person is getting ready to go shopping



True, for a bunch of random stuff!!!

The next person is listening to the wind blow outside.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, for a bunch of random stuff!!!
> 
> The next person is listening to the wind blow outside.




False.  I didn't know the wind was blowing.  :shrug:

The next person drank too much green beer last night.


----------



## jackoholic

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False. I didn't know the wind was blowing. :shrug:
> 
> The next person drank too much green beer last night.


false never too much if your irish

next person had hot irish sex last night


----------



## forever jewel

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false never too much if your irish
> 
> next person had hot irish sex last night



False.  With the family last night 

The next person is checking weather.com for tomorrow's weather.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  With the family last night
> 
> The next person is checking weather.com for tomorrow's weather.


True... is it gonna smow?

Next person is having a chef salad for lunch..


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> True... is it gonna smow?
> 
> Next person is having a chef salad for lunch..



False...had teryaki (sp?) chicken, a salad and little macaroni salad   

The next person wants to take a nap!


----------



## Midnightrider

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...had teryaki (sp?) chicken, a salad and little macaroni salad
> 
> The next person wants to take a nap!


true

the next person needs to get back to studying!!!


----------



## Speedy70

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person needs to get back to studying!!!



False.  I'm not a student.

The next person will watch 24 tonight.


----------



## Jameo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I'm not a student.
> 
> The next person will watch 24 tonight.



False

The next person will be having wings and rings tonight for dinner


----------



## forever jewel

False, shrimp pasta!!!   

The next person is drinking Crystal Light.


----------



## jackoholic

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, shrimp pasta!!!
> 
> The next person is drinking Crystal Light.


false. Merlot

next person wants hot irish sex


----------



## SamSpade

True.



The next person is going to answer false.


----------



## justbeachy

SamSpade said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is going to answer false.


false my answer is true  

next person had frosted mini wheats for breakfast


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> false my answer is true
> 
> next person had frosted mini wheats for breakfast



False, a sweet'n'salty bar, banana and a bottle of Silk   

The next person is going to Panera for lunch!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, a sweet'n'salty bar, banana and a bottle of Silk
> 
> The next person is going to Panera for lunch!




False! 

The next person is meeting their husband for a nice "romantic" lunch.


----------



## Softballkid

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is meeting their husband for a nice "romantic" lunch.




Um....false.....

The next person has a window seat and is watching the snow


----------



## filhermore slim

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Um....false.....
> 
> The next person has a window seat and is watching the snow


Um. yes.

The next person has had lunch with a friend this week.


----------



## Speedy70

filhermore slim said:
			
		

> Um. yes.
> 
> The next person has had lunch with a friend this week.



False.  I work too far away from my friends.  

The next person is about to leave work.


----------



## Masey

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I work too far away from my friends.
> 
> The next person is about to leave work.



False.  I don't have a job.

The next person likes Starbucks' coffee


----------



## forever jewel

Masey said:
			
		

> False.  I don't have a job.
> 
> The next person likes Starbucks' coffee



True!  

The next person is starving for dinner!!!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is starving for dinner!!!



False-- Not quite yet STARVING. 

The next person is excited for American Idol tonight!!


----------



## justbeachy

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False-- Not quite yet STARVING.
> 
> The next person is excited for American Idol tonight!!



no not tonight it's a new LOST night  

The next person watching LOST tonight


----------



## sugarmama

justbeachy said:
			
		

> no not tonight it's a new LOST night
> 
> The next person watching LOST tonight




False. I've never even seen the show. 

The next person is bored right to death.


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False. I've never even seen the show.
> 
> The next person is bored right to death.



False, I wish!  I have an environmental paper to write that's keeping my attention....  

The next person is snacking.


----------



## jackoholic

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I wish! I have an environmental paper to write that's keeping my attention....
> 
> The next person is snacking.


False  i'm drinking

next person is getting ready to go to bed alone!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

False..... I always find at least one kiddo with me by morning....

The next person is going to take a pill soon.


----------



## forever jewel

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False..... I always find at least one kiddo with me by morning....
> 
> The next person is going to take a pill soon.



False, did that a couple hrs ago.

The next person is going to bed right about now.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, did that a couple hrs ago.
> 
> The next person is going to bed right about now.


 
Nope.. I"m off for the next 4 days!!

Let the debauchery begin!!


----------



## jackoholic

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, did that a couple hrs ago.
> 
> The next person is going to bed right about now.


false off to work  go

next person is a tard


----------



## Softballkid

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false off to work  go
> 
> next person is a tard



Nope...well, depends who ya ask I guess...


The next person is ready for the long weekend


----------



## justbeachy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Nope...well, depends who ya ask I guess...
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for the long weekend



True but I wish the weather would be warmer, nicer

The next person is gonna call in sick today


----------



## sugarmama

justbeachy said:
			
		

> True but I wish the weather would be warmer, nicer
> 
> The next person is gonna call in sick today



False--I wish though!

The next person has a weekend full of NOT fun work ahead of them.


----------



## jackoholic

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False--I wish though!
> 
> The next person has a weekend full of NOT fun work ahead of them.


true lawn maintenance

next person is going to have an erotic weekend


----------



## vraiblonde

jackoholic said:
			
		

> next person is going to have an erotic weekend


Possibly.

The previous person better fix his email account before I beat him to death with a wooden spoon.


----------



## jackoholic

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Possibly.
> 
> The previous person better fix his email account before I beat him to death with a wooden spoon.


true

next person will thank him for doing so


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

jackoholic said:
			
		

> true
> 
> next person will thank him for doing so


 
FALSE. Cuz I don't email ya...


The next person won't have a chance in Hades of taking a nap at work tomorrow......


----------



## Flipside

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> FALSE. Cuz I don't email ya...
> 
> 
> The next person won't have a chance in Hades of taking a nap at work tomorrow......


True that. thats why I'm taking off early.

The next person is wondering why in the Sam Hell they are reply to me.


----------



## sunflower

Flipside said:
			
		

> True that. thats why I'm taking off early.
> 
> The next person is wondering why in the Sam Hell they are reply to me.


False I think 

The next person has to work tomorrow.


----------



## jackoholic

sunflower said:
			
		

> False I think
> 
> The next person has to work tomorrow.


false

the next person will rake leaves like me tomorrow


----------



## MysticalMom

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person will rake leaves like me tomorrow



False. I do NOTHING on Saturdays.

The next person had too many beers tonight.


----------



## mrweb

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. I do NOTHING on Saturdays.
> 
> The next person had too many beers tonight.


False, did that last weekend in Old Town Alexandria.

The next person will wash their car in the morning.


----------



## sxymthrefr

mrweb said:
			
		

> False, did that last weekend in Old Town Alexandria.
> 
> The next person will wash their car in the morning.


false

my car get washed in the summer

next person likes coronas


----------



## forever jewel

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> false
> 
> my car get washed in the summer
> 
> next person likes coronas



False, not much of a beer drinker...

The next person is procrastinating


----------



## sxymthrefr

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not much of a beer drinker...
> 
> The next person is procrastinating



I'll tell you later

next person is going out to dinner tonight


----------



## forever jewel

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> I'll tell you later
> 
> next person is going out to dinner tonight



False, staying home. 

The next person isn't really hungry, but eating anyway.


----------



## The Jackoholic

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, staying home.
> 
> The next person isn't really hungry, but eating anyway.


false drinking morning coffee

next person need a good boinking


----------



## virgovictoria

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> false drinking morning coffee
> 
> next person need a good boinking


False, this person is too irritated to boink trying to decipher the previous person's post and latent sexual maladjustment...

The next person is perplexed...


----------



## The Jackoholic

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False, this person is too irritated to boink trying to decipher the previous person's post and latent sexual maladjustment...
> 
> The next person is perplexed...


true  what did you just say?


next peron need a drink after ready previous post


----------



## forever jewel

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true  what did you just say?
> 
> 
> next peron need a drink after ready previous post



True 'dat!

The next person has a headache.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True 'dat!
> 
> The next person has a headache.



False.

The next person is wearing red today.


----------



## justbeachy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wearing red today.


False.. wearing purple

The next person is having soup/salad for lunch today


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False.. wearing purple
> 
> The next person is having soup/salad for lunch today



False, chicken Stir-fry!!!

The next person is loving the warmer weather!


----------



## ShaunaNJoe

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, chicken Stir-fry!!!
> 
> The next person is loving the warmer weather!



True

The next person hates peas


----------



## forever jewel

ShaunaNJoe said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person hates peas



TRUE!!!! One of the few veggies I hate with a passion!

The next person is calling about credit card fraud...


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!! One of the few veggies I hate with a passion!
> 
> The next person is calling about credit card fraud...



False....

The next person is eating a bowl of cereal before bed.


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person is eating a bowl of cereal before bed.



False: ate it for lunch

the next person is going to bed


----------



## Rachii

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: ate it for lunch
> 
> the next person is going to bed


False

The next person knows some really cool dance moves.


----------



## sushisamba

Rachii said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person knows some really cool dance moves.


False.  Can't teach an old dog new tricks.

The next person is going to the Final Four on Saturday.


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.  Can't teach an old dog new tricks.
> 
> The next person is going to the Final Four on Saturday.



False

The next person is going to wear jeans to work


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to wear jeans to work



True, Dressing up for my job is a rarity!

The next person is waiting for a phone call.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, Dressing up for my job is a rarity!
> 
> The next person is waiting for a phone call.



True, many actually I work in a call center.

The next person forgot their umbrella today (spose to rain)


----------



## sushisamba

justbeachy said:
			
		

> True, many actually I work in a call center.
> 
> The next person forgot their umbrella today (spose to rain)


True dat!

The next person was late getting out of the house this morning, got stuck in traffic, was late to work and hasn't had coffee yet.


----------



## sunflower

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True dat!
> 
> The next person was late getting out of the house this morning, got stuck in traffic, was late to work and hasn't had coffee yet.


False. Havent left yet.

The next person called out sick today


----------



## greyhound

sunflower said:
			
		

> False. Havent left yet.
> 
> The next person called out sick today



False, but I did think about it.

The next person is watching Rosanne


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False, but I did think about it.
> 
> The next person is watching Rosanne



False, I'm surfing the web and eating breakfast before class.

The next person needs a vacation.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I'm surfing the web and eating breakfast before class.
> 
> The next person needs a vacation.



very true

the next person is in a good mood today


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> very true
> 
> the next person is in a good mood today



True, but very stressed   

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## Speedy70

justbeachy said:
			
		

> very true
> 
> the next person is in a good mood today



True.  I could always use a nap.

The next person has blonde hair.


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

No









  Next person celebrating anniversary soon.


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next person celebrating anniversary soon.



True!!! (And no, your hair is NOT blonde he he.)

The next person secretly watches American Idol.


----------



## stockgirl

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True!!! (And no, your hair is NOT blonde he he.)
> 
> The next person secretly watches American Idol.


False. I watch it loud and proud!
The next person is an MPD.


----------



## Freakyfreak

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True!!! (And no, your hair is NOT blonde he he.)
> 
> The next person secretly watches American Idol.


Not !


The next person sings in the shower.


----------



## forever jewel

Freakyfreak said:
			
		

> Not !
> 
> 
> The next person sings in the shower.



False.

The next person needs a cup of coffee.


----------



## mrweb

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a cup of coffee.


True

The next person is cooking dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

mrweb said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is cooking dinner.



False, typing a paper.

The next person is distracted...


----------



## sxymthrefr

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, typing a paper.
> 
> The next person is distracted...


False.   Frustrated 

Next person likes to get freaky!


----------



## forever jewel

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> False.   Frustrated
> 
> Next person likes to get freaky!



Depends on the day   

The next person is wearing shorts today.


----------



## KaZamm1061

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Depends on the day
> 
> The next person is wearing shorts today.



False

Next Person Is heading to Va Beach For the Weekend!


----------



## stockgirl

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next Person Is heading to Va Beach For the Weekend!


False.
The next person's water pump broke last night.


----------



## forever jewel

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person's water pump broke last night.



False...Good luck getting it fixed today   

The next person took today off of work to enjoy the weather


----------



## stockgirl

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...Good luck getting it fixed today
> 
> The next person took today off of work to enjoy the weather


False. I wish.
The next person got paid yesterday.


----------



## mrweb

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. I wish.
> The next person got paid yesterday.


False, I get paid today.

The next person will take a walk for lunch.


----------



## stockgirl

mrweb said:
			
		

> False, I get paid today.
> 
> The next person will take a walk for lunch.


True. I'm going to visit a forumite!
The next person brought Lean Cuisine today.


----------



## justbeachy

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True. I'm going to visit a forumite!
> The next person brought Lean Cuisine today.


False chicken noodle soup & a salad

Next person is in love with their best friend


----------



## stockgirl

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False chicken noodle soup & a salad
> 
> Next person is in love with their best friend


False. Hell no.
The next person feels like a human punching bag.


----------



## forever jewel

stockgirl said:
			
		

> False. I wish.
> The next person got paid yesterday.



False, paid last week.

The next person is works with a computer everyday.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, paid last week.
> 
> The next person is works with a computer everyday.


true

the next person is gonna pretend to be sick so they can go home early


----------



## sushisamba

justbeachy said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person is gonna pretend to be sick so they can go home early


False, I'm holdin' down the fort.

The next person has a hangover.


----------



## onebdzee

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False, I'm holdin' down the fort.
> 
> The next person has a hangover.



False: ask me again on Sunday(I might  )

the next person has a date tonight


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: ask me again on Sunday(I might  )
> 
> the next person has a date tonight



False, not tonight, but tomorrow   

The next person is watching Trading Spaces.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not tonight, but tomorrow
> 
> The next person is watching Trading Spaces.



False...I'm reading the forums  

The next person is drinking Iced Tea


----------



## sxymthrefr

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'm reading the forums
> 
> The next person is drinking Iced Tea


false Merlot

next person like to suck weeny


----------



## greyhound

To much Merlot


----------



## onebdzee

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> false Merlot
> 
> next person like to suck weeny



I'm pleading the 5th on this one, because there's too much Merlot involved  

the next person can't sleep


----------



## jazz lady

onebdzee said:
			
		

> the next person can't sleep



True.  

The next person is going to play an April's Fool prank on someone.


----------



## onebdzee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going to play an April's Fool prank on someone.



True *insertpetesav*

the next person has been up all night


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True *insertpetesav*
> 
> the next person has been up all night



False, just woke up.

The next person is thirsty.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just woke up.
> 
> The next person is thirsty.



True

The next person is is opening the windows to let the warm air in


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is is opening the windows to let the warm air in



True!

The next person just got a new puppy!(just like me)


----------



## jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person just got a new puppy!(just like me)


false new pussy

next person wishes they had a cat and not a dog


----------



## Wenchy

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false new pussy
> 
> next person wishes they had a cat and not a dog



False.  I have 3 cats.

The next person would like to have a dog, but doesn't have a fence.


----------



## sxymthrefr

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.  I have 3 cats.
> 
> The next person would like to have a dog, but doesn't have a fence.


false Dated too many dogs, looking for a cat


next person likes bubble baths


----------



## Wenchy

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> false Dated too many dogs, looking for a cat
> 
> 
> next person likes bubble baths



True.  Mr Bubble.

The next person needs to shave their legs.


----------



## sxymthrefr

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Mr Bubble.
> 
> The next person needs to shave their legs.


False not for a couple of day

next person needs to shave somewhere else


----------



## onebdzee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  Mr Bubble.
> 
> The next person needs to shave their legs.



False: did it this morning

the next person thinks they need a tan


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: did it this morning
> 
> the next person thinks they need a tan



OH yes

The next person had pasta for lunch


----------



## sxymthrefr

greyhound said:
			
		

> OH yes
> 
> The next person had pasta for lunch


False pasta is off the menu for awhile

Next person is going to the gym regularly.


----------



## Freakyfreak

sxymthrefr said:
			
		

> False pasta is off the menu for awhile
> 
> Next person is going to the gym regularly.


True


Next person woke up with a stiffy.


----------



## forever jewel

Freakyfreak said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> Next person woke up with a stiffy.



...false.

The next person is exhausted from a fantastic weekend!!!


----------



## Freakyfreak

forever jewel said:
			
		

> ...false.
> 
> The next person is exhausted from a fantastic weekend!!!


True

The next person has on PJ's


----------



## forever jewel

Freakyfreak said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has on PJ's



False, I wish I still did   

The next person is starving!!!


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I wish I still did
> 
> The next person is starving!!!



Not starving, but wondering what to have for lunch.

Next person would like to swim with the dolphins someday


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> Not starving, but wondering what to have for lunch.
> 
> Next person would like to swim with the dolphins someday



True.  In fact, I had a chance to swim with the manatees, but the timing and money wasn't right 

The next person is hot!


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.  In fact, I had a chance to swim with the manatees, but the timing and money wasn't right
> 
> The next person is hot!



False...my feet are freezing

The next person is afraid of lightning.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...my feet are freezing
> 
> The next person is afraid of lightning.



False.  Fascinated maybe, but not frightened. 

The next person wants to go to bed.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  Fascinated maybe, but not frightened.
> 
> The next person wants to go to bed.


True but it's only 11:00 am

The next person has the munchies.


----------



## Speedy70

justbeachy said:
			
		

> True but it's only 11:00 am
> 
> The next person has the munchies.



False, I'm eating lunch.


The next person will have soup for lunch today.


----------



## camily

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I'm eating lunch.
> 
> 
> The next person will have soup for lunch today.


True! Homemade chicken noodle. I even made the noodles!
The next person wants my soup now.


----------



## Speedy70

camily said:
			
		

> True! Homemade chicken noodle. I even made the noodles!
> The next person wants my soup now.




True!!  

The next person has two kids.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person has two kids.



False!!!

The next person is leaving work early.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!!!
> 
> The next person is leaving work early.



True...I left work early to take my son to the Dr

The next person is going to work early tomarrow


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...I left work early to take my son to the Dr
> 
> The next person is going to work early tomorrow



False, not tomorrow, but maybe thursday...

The next person took a nap today.


----------



## Geek

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not tomorrow, but maybe thursday...
> 
> The next person took a nap today.




False, I wish...

The next person  would like a chocolate martini


----------



## forever jewel

Geek said:
			
		

> False, I wish...
> 
> The next person  would like a chocolate martini



False.  Never tried one, but sure sounds good!

The next person needs caffeine.


----------



## jazz lady

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  Never tried one, but sure sounds good!


They ARE good.  



> The next person needs caffeine.


True...and mixed with some rum and a twist of lime.  

The next person is having computer problems.


----------



## onebdzee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> They ARE good.
> 
> 
> True...and mixed with some rum and a twist of lime.
> 
> The next person is having computer problems.



False: just got it back from the shop 

the next person wants it to be summer


----------



## duzzey1a

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: just got it back from the shop
> 
> the next person wants it to be summer



TRUE: Yes, its about time for the summertime.

The next person is drinking right now and is waiting for Idol!


----------



## onebdzee

duzzey1a said:
			
		

> TRUE: Yes, its about time for the summertime.
> 
> The next person is drinking right now and is waiting for Idol!



False: ordering supplies

the next person is watching Discovery Channel


----------



## gumbo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: ordering supplies
> 
> the next person is watching Discovery Channel


Wrong! I'm on here





The next person is a horn honker


----------



## Schizo

gumbo said:
			
		

> Wrong! I'm on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is a horn honker



True... BEEEEEEPPPP!!

The next person loves to gamble.


----------



## greyhound

Schizo said:
			
		

> True... BEEEEEEPPPP!!
> 
> The next person loves to gamble.



False...

The next person needs to let the dog in


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person needs to let the dog in



False: dogs are in bed

the next person needs to go to bed


----------



## BuddyLee

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: dogs are in bed
> 
> the next person needs to go to bed


False: It's EARLY!!!

The next person has their wood stove going tonight.


----------



## Speedy70

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False: It's EARLY!!!
> 
> The next person has their wood stove going tonight.



False.  They can be unhealthy.

The next person is


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  They can be unhealthy.
> 
> The next person is



True: I think I'm always  

the next person is watching the news


----------



## Softballkid

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: I think I'm always
> 
> the next person is watching the news



False - wondering where everyone is this morning

The next person stayed up way to late last night


----------



## MDTerps

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - wondering where everyone is this morning
> 
> The next person stayed up way to late last night



True

The next person had WaWa Coffee this morning


----------



## onebdzee

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person had WaWa Coffee this morning



False: but, I still have the cup from yesterday(don't get caught without it  )

the next person wants to go back to bed


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: but, I still have the cup from yesterday(don't get caught without it  )
> 
> the next person wants to go back to bed



True

The next person just pizzed off a co-worker


----------



## justbeachy

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just pizzed off a co-worker



False, my co-workers are cool!

Next person is meeting a forumite for lunch.


----------



## Softballkid

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False, my co-workers are cool!
> 
> Next person is meeting a forumite for lunch.



False- staying in for lunch...like normal...

The next person is thinking about taking some time off today...


----------



## forever jewel

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False- staying in for lunch...like normal...
> 
> The next person is thinking about taking some time off today...



False, I don't have enough time as it is   

The next person is glad tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't have enough time as it is
> 
> The next person is glad tomorrow is Friday!



True!

The next person will shop at Wal-Mart tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person will shop at Wal-Mart tomorrow.



False, not tomorrow, today!

The next person listening to 99.5 HOT.


----------



## sushisamba

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not tomorrow, today!
> 
> The next person listening to 99.5 HOT.


Never!

The next person is keeping tabs on the Master's as we speak (type, post, etc.)


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> Never!
> 
> The next person is keeping tabs on the Master's as we speak (type, post, etc.)


 False, False...golf, right? Can't watch it.

The next person had Key Lime Pie for dessert


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False, False...golf, right? Can't watch it.
> 
> The next person had Key Lime Pie for dessert



False.  No dessert tonight.

The next person has several dogs.


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  No dessert tonight.
> 
> The next person has several dogs.



True: a 2 yr old lab/rotty mix a 9 week old collie(I think) mix that I just picked up last Saturday

the next person has to go out this morning but doesn't want to get wet


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: a 2 yr old lab/rotty mix a 9 week old collie(I think) mix that I just picked up last Saturday
> 
> the next person has to go out this morning but doesn't want to get wet



False...Hubby went to DC this morning, I decided to stay home 

The next person just put in a load of laundry


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Hubby went to DC this morning, I decided to stay home
> 
> The next person just put in a load of laundry



False: did that when I got up at 2:30 this morning

the next person is going to get the movie Narnia today


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: did that when I got up at 2:30 this morning
> 
> the next person is going to get the movie Narnia today




False.  I think it looks dumb. :shrug:

The next person is wearing green today.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I think it looks dumb. :shrug:
> 
> The next person is wearing green today.



False...But I am still in my PJs

The next person is already cooking dinner


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...But I am still in my PJs
> 
> The next person is already cooking dinner




That couldn't be any more false!  I just ate breakfast.   

The next person is still in their pajamas.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> That couldn't be any more false!  I just ate breakfast.
> 
> The next person is still in their pajamas.



False, just changed back into them! 

The next person is waking up at 6 am tomorrow morn.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just changed back into them!
> 
> The next person is waking up at 6 am tomorrow morn.



False...I get to sleep in...No work until next tuesday!!!!!!

the next person is eating cookies


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I get to sleep in...No work until next tuesday!!!!!!
> 
> the next person is eating cookies



False: drinking coffee

the next person hasn't filed their taxes


----------



## Wenchy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: drinking coffee
> 
> the next person hasn't filed their taxes



True.  DH will present that to me on the 15th to sign.

The next person will owe for last year.


----------



## onebdzee

Wenchy said:
			
		

> True.  DH will present that to me on the 15th to sign.
> 
> The next person will owe for last year.



False: I think I broke even on federal and get something back from state(go figure :shrug

the next person is watching Nick at Nite


----------



## Wenchy

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: I think I broke even on federal and get something back from state(go figure :shrug
> 
> the next person is watching Nick at Nite



False.

the next person's TV blew up and they are not going to replace it.


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: drinking coffee
> 
> the next person hasn't filed their taxes



False.  We did that last week.

The next person will have to go to the bank today.


----------



## justbeachy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  We did that last week.
> 
> The next person will have to go to the bank today.



false went yesterday

the next person is having a good day


----------



## sushisamba

justbeachy said:
			
		

> false went yesterday
> 
> the next person is having a good day


So far, so good 

The next person went to the immigration rally yesterday.


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: drinking coffee
> 
> the next person hasn't filed their taxes



False...finished them a while ago 

The next person is going to take a nap.


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> So far, so good
> 
> The next person went to the immigration rally yesterday.



FALSE!!!!!!!!! If you want to be in the United States of America, do it the legal way! My grandfather came here from Chile (legally). Lied about his age so that he could join the Navy and fight for his new country, eventualy received a purple heart, wounded while battling in Guadalcanal.  He never spoke Spanish unless he was mad. He believed that he was a true American and he would do everything as an American, including learning and speaking english. I will now step down off my soap box.

The next person is angered by the immigration rally


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...finished them a while ago
> 
> The next person is going to take a nap.



Umm, you skipped a few posts.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!!!!!! If you want to be in the United States of America, do it the legal way! My grandfather came here from Chile (legally). Lied about his age so that he could join the Navy and fight for his new country, eventualy received a purple heart, wounded while battling in Guadalcanal.  He never spoke Spanish unless he was mad. He believed that he was a true American and he would do everything as an American, including learning and speaking english. I will now step down off my soap box.
> 
> The next person is angered by the immigration rally




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to greyhound again.

The next person is wearing shorts today.


----------



## sugarmama

greyhound said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!!!!!! If you want to be in the United States of America, do it the legal way! My grandfather came here from Chile (legally). Lied about his age so that he could join the Navy and fight for his new country, eventualy received a purple heart, wounded while battling in Guadalcanal.  He never spoke Spanish unless he was mad. He believed that he was a true American and he would do everything as an American, including learning and speaking english. I will now step down off my soap box.
> 
> The next person is angered by the immigration rally



TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't understand why ILLEGAL immigrants think they are entitled to live here without at LEAST speaking english!! It should be against the law to speak anything else while out in public!!  

The next person is off work for the rest of the week!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sugarmama said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't understand why ILLEGAL immigrants think they are entitled to live here without at LEAST speaking english!! It should be against the law to speak anything else while out in public!!
> 
> The next person is off work for the rest of the week!


 

FALSE.. But I am off Easter Sunday..


:jobhunt:


----------



## Leelee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> FALSE.. But I am off Easter Sunday..
> 
> 
> :jobhunt:


False ..I'm employed

The next person has their toe nails painted pink.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Leelee said:
			
		

> False ..I'm employed
> 
> The next person has their toe nails painted pink.


 

False, they are almost lavender.



The next person is very handy with tools...


----------



## Ricky Racer

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False, they are almost lavender.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is very handy with tools...


True that ..and I have a very handy tool you can handle too.

Next person is horny


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> True that ..and I have a very handy tool you can handle too.
> 
> Next person is horny


Well if your so good with tools, why not come over here and ...





Open my new pack of AA batteries for me...

:struggle:

Then next person is going to laugh at me for fretting my front end was falling off when it was only a piece of plastic the size of a dime in my hubcap..


----------



## Ricky Racer

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Well if your so good with tools, why not come over here and ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open my new pack of AA batteries for me...
> 
> :struggle:
> 
> Then next person is going to laugh at me for fretting my front end was falling off when it was only a piece of plastic the size of a dime in my hubcap..


True  
The next person is wondering how long it's going to take me to get my ass over there and open them batteries for you.


----------



## Speedy70

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is wondering how long it's going to take me to get my ass over there and open them batteries for you.



False :shrug:

The next person is


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False :shrug:
> 
> The next person is



True...and my new coffee maker is awful!!!!!

The next person is doing "spring cleaning"


----------



## justbeachy

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> True that ..and I have a very handy tool you can handle too.
> 
> Next person is horny



uuuuuummmmmm  maaaaybe!  

The next person is an exibititionist.


----------



## mainman

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...and my new coffee maker is awful!!!!!


What's his name?


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...and my new coffee maker is awful!!!!!
> 
> The next person is doing "spring cleaning"


True.. 
Well, mentally I am....

 I hate to clean, I should just move.....



The next person hasn't met me yet....


----------



## greyhound

mainman said:
			
		

> What's his name?



Mr. Coffee...


----------



## Speedy70

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> True..
> Well, mentally I am....
> 
> I hate to clean, I should just move.....
> 
> 
> 
> The next person hasn't met me yet....




True!

The next person wants to buy a new coffee maker!


----------



## sushisamba

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person wants to buy a new coffee maker!


True!!  I do!  Was just talking about it.   

The next person is dressing up like the Easter Bunny this weekend.


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True!!  I do!  Was just talking about it.
> 
> The next person is dressing up like the Easter Bunny this weekend.



False...But I did see some very cute Easter Bunny costumes on Monday.

The next person is having potatoes for lunch....yumm


----------



## Softballkid

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...But I did see some very cute Easter Bunny costumes on Monday.
> 
> The next person is having potatoes for lunch....yumm




 I had mashed potatoes for lunch 


The next person is done Easter shopping


----------



## justbeachy

Softballkid said:
			
		

> I had mashed potatoes for lunch
> 
> 
> The next person is done Easter shopping


False, thanks for reminding me.

Next person is having company this weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> Next person is having company this weekend.



False, but I'm going to be someone else's company   

The next person is sick


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I'm going to be someone else's company
> 
> The next person is sick



False, i don't get sick   

The next person is in pain


----------



## Speedy70

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False, i don't get sick
> 
> The next person is in pain



False.

The next person loves chocolate.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person loves chocolate.



True...I'm going to the Godiva shop tomorrow to get a dark chocolate raspberry bar. Yummmmmm

The next person is trying to decide what to have for dessert


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...I'm going to the Godiva shop tomorrow to get a dark chocolate raspberry bar. Yummmmmm
> 
> The next person is trying to decide what to have for dessert



False!  I just ate three triple chocolate indulgence cookies.  Yummy!

The next person wants to know where the Godiva shop is!


----------



## greyhound

Oh, I forgot to mention that while I'm at Godiva I will also get hand dipped chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False!  I just ate three triple chocolate indulgence cookies.  Yummy!
> 
> The next person wants to know where the Godiva shop is!



TRUE!!! mmmm, chocolate and raspberries!!!

The next person is watching American Idol tonight!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!! mmmm, chocolate and raspberries!!!
> 
> The next person is watching American Idol tonight!




Girl, you know that's TRUE!!! Gotta watch my man Taylor stay on!!

The next person is bored right now.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sugarmama said:
			
		

> Girl, you know that's TRUE!!! Gotta watch my man Taylor stay on!!
> 
> The next person is bored right now.


SOOOO TRUE~~~~!!!!!


The next person wishes they were somewhere else...


----------



## sugarmama

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> SOOOO TRUE~~~~!!!!!
> 
> 
> The next person wishes they were somewhere else...



TRUE indeed!

The next person is hot and wants to go outside to enjoy the weather!


----------



## greyhound

sugarmama said:
			
		

> TRUE indeed!
> 
> The next person is hot and wants to go outside to enjoy the weather!



False...It's to cold out there now.

The next person has been following the forest Glen Semenary thread and wants to go on one of the walking tours.


----------



## sugarmama

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...It's to cold out there now.
> 
> The next person has been following the forest Glen Semenary thread and wants to go on one of the walking tours.




False. 

The next person is ready for bed.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is ready for bed.


False. I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead.


Then next person is going to PM about a get together...


----------



## greyhound

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False.


 sugarmama....http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=71913 Forest Glen Semenary thread


----------



## sugarmama

greyhound said:
			
		

> sugarmama....http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=71913 Forest Glen Semenary thread



thanks


----------



## forever jewel

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False. I'll get all the sleep I need when I'm dead.
> 
> 
> Then next person is going to PM about a get together...



False.

The next person is going to Panera Bread for lunch!!!


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to Panera Bread for lunch!!!


 
False...I'm having Godiva chocolate for lunch

The next person is going to stay outside all day.


----------



## sugarmama

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'm having Godiva chocolate for lunch
> 
> The next person is going to stay outside all day.




False--I wish.

The next person is ready for summer vacation already.


----------



## thakidistight

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False--I wish.
> 
> The next person is ready for summer vacation already.




False, dont get a summer vacation....


The next person is ready for boating season to begin


----------



## Speedy70

thakidistight said:
			
		

> False, dont get a summer vacation....
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for boating season to begin



False.  I don't have a boat. :shrug:

The next person is still wondering where the Godiva Chocolate store is.


----------



## sushisamba

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I don't have a boat. :shrug:
> 
> The next person is still wondering where the Godiva Chocolate store is.


False, I like Neuhaus.  

The next person is about to get a cup of coffee to get them through the afternoon.


----------



## justbeachy

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False, I like Neuhaus.
> 
> The next person is about to get a cup of coffee to get them through the afternoon.


 
False, I don't drink coffee

Next person wishes they had a tall Long Island Iced Tea


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The next person is still wondering where the Godiva Chocolate store is.



Godiva is in the Annapolis mall. I ate the whole chocolate bar on the way home. Yumm, I wish I had bought more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Godiva is in the Annapolis mall. I ate the whole chocolate bar on the way home. Yumm, I wish I had bought more!!!!!!!!!



Oh.  I don't "do" Annapolis Mall.  No wonder I didn't know!


----------



## forever jewel

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False, I don't drink coffee
> 
> Next person wishes they had a tall Long Island Iced Tea



False...never had one before!

The next person is _hyper_!!!!


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...never had one before!
> 
> The next person is _hyper_!!!!



False.  I'm close to going to bed! 

The next person is going to enjoy a day off tomorrow.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I'm close to going to bed!
> 
> The next person is going to enjoy a day off tomorrow.



True...But I've had off since last Saturday. Going to Baltimore.

The next person had strawberries for dessert.


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I'm close to going to bed!
> 
> The next person is going to enjoy a day off tomorrow.



 Day off....what's that

the next person has a headache


----------



## greyhound

Hey, you skipped mine


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...But I've had off since last Saturday. Going to Baltimore.
> 
> The next person had strawberries for dessert.



False: didn't have dessert

the next person wants spring break to be over

Happy now?


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: didn't have dessert
> 
> the next person wants spring break to be over
> 
> Happy now?


 
Ah...TY, much better now.


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> Ah...TY, much better now.



YW


----------



## gumbo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> YW


True ..I am

Next person needs to clip their toe nails


----------



## onebdzee

gumbo said:
			
		

> True ..I am
> 
> Next person needs to clip their toe nails



False: they do that when I get my pedicure/manicure(tomorrow)

the next person is going out tomorrow night


----------



## gumbo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: they do that when I get my pedicure/manicure(tomorrow)
> 
> the next person is going out tomorrow night


True I'm going Racing ..Are you coming out ???


next person has a sticky mouse


BTW: If your gettin a pedicure tommorow isn't it because your toe nails need to be cliped ?


----------



## jwwb2000

gumbo said:
			
		

> True I'm going Racing ..Are you coming out ???
> 
> 
> next person has a sticky mouse
> 
> 
> BTW: If your gettin a pedicure tommorow isn't it because your toe nails need to be cliped ?



False.

The next person is going dark with their drapes.


----------



## onebdzee

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going dark with their drapes.



False: don't have drapes I have honey oak wood shutters

the next person is reading a good book

and Gumbo....toenails don't need clipping they file them and then put on clear nail polish....you should try it, really relaxing


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: don't have drapes I have honey oak wood shutters
> 
> the next person is reading a good book
> 
> and Gumbo....toenails don't need clipping they file them and then put on clear nail polish....you should try it, really relaxing



False.  

The next person is surfing the web on a Mac.


----------



## gumbo

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: don't have drapes I have honey oak wood shutters
> 
> the next person is reading a good book
> 
> and Gumbo....toenails don't need clipping they file them and then put on clear nail polish....you should try it, really relaxing


True ..I'm reading Dead Witch Walking By Kim Harrison

Next person is chewing gum


No Way Jose..I can't stand for my feet to be messed with.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is surfing the web on a Mac.



I'm not going to skip you!

False....

Next person is confused as to which post they are supposed to reply to


----------



## gumbo

greyhound said:
			
		

> I'm not going to skip you!
> 
> False....
> 
> Next person is confused as to which post they are supposed to reply to


False ..your next twinkle toes.  

Next person is drinking Kool Aid


----------



## BuddyLee

gumbo said:
			
		

> False ..your next twinkle toes.
> 
> Next person is drinking Kool Aid


False.  Sweet Iced tea.

The next person will be working three jobs this summer.


----------



## greyhound

gumbo said:
			
		

> False ..your next twinkle toes



Who are you calling twinkle toes?  J/K


----------



## onebdzee

gumbo said:
			
		

> False ..your next twinkle toes.
> 
> Next person is drinking Kool Aid



  twinkle toes

False: drinking coffee

the next person got a ticket for speeding recently


----------



## greyhound

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False.  Sweet Iced tea.
> 
> The next person will be working three jobs this summer.


Hey Buddy....Tell "Rita" I said "Hi".


----------



## BuddyLee

greyhound said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy....Tell "Rita" I said "Hi".


As you wish nameless poster.


----------



## greyhound

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> As you wish nameless poster.


 Just use my screen name...She knows who it is.


----------



## BuddyLee

greyhound said:
			
		

> Just use my screen name...She knows who it is.


...but I don't.  Do I know you?


----------



## onebdzee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> False.  Sweet Iced tea.
> 
> The next person will be working three jobs this summer.



True: I think more than 3 though....running my business, running my kids, driving that truck, etc.

the next person wishes they could keep up with the posts on this tread


----------



## greyhound

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> ...but I don't.  Do I know you?



I don't think we have met. I never get across the bridge, but I'll be at Rita's on Sunday.


----------



## BuddyLee

greyhound said:
			
		

> I don't think we have met. I never get across the bridge, but I'll be at Rita's on Sunday.


Fair enough.  When you see her, tell her I said "SFW sucks."


----------



## greyhound

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  When you see her, tell her I said "SFW sucks."



    "I will"


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> "I will"



Can we PALEEEEEZE get back to this


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: I think more than 3 though....running my business, running my kids, driving that truck, etc.
> 
> the next person wishes they could keep up with the posts on this tread



False...I kept up fine.....  

The next person has heart burn.


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I kept up fine.....
> 
> The next person has heart burn.



False: don't get that....get upset stomachs from milk(lactose intolerant)

the next person wants ice cream


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: don't get that....get upset stomachs from milk(lactose intolerant)
> 
> the next person wants ice cream



False, breakfast foods!

The next person is meeting several people for breakfast this morning


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, breakfast foods!
> 
> The next person is meeting several people for breakfast this morning



True: work, work and more work  

the next person needs coffee


----------



## MDTerps

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True: work, work and more work
> 
> the next person needs coffee



False, already had two cups

The next person will eat dinner out tonight


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, already had two cups
> 
> The next person will eat dinner out tonight




Maybe....

The next person is already ready to go home


----------



## daydreamer

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Maybe....
> 
> The next person is already ready to go home


Yep....only 2 or 3 more hours and I will be.

The next person will be at work late into the night.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy....Tell "Rita" I said "Hi".


----------



## Speedy70

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Yep....only 2 or 3 more hours and I will be.
> 
> The next person will be at work late into the night.



False.  I'm off today (Good Friday).

The next person will cut their grass today.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

>


 Speedy, Isn't it funny how everyone knows each other here. Well almost everyone.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Speedy, Isn't it funny how everyone knows each other here. Well almost everyone.




Yeah!  I keep wondering if I know anybody else on here, but just don't know it yet!     (Did that make sense? )


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Yeah!  I keep wondering if I know anybody else on here, but just don't know it yet!     (Did that make sense? )



perfect.


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I'm off today (Good Friday).
> 
> The next person will cut their grass today.



False: me and the 17 yr old mutt did it yesterday(both of us were barefoot, of course )

the next person is watching the news


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: me and the 17 yr old mutt did it yesterday(both of us were barefoot, of course )
> 
> the next person is watching the news



False...Just got back from Baltimore. Dinner at Amiccis and dessert at Vacarros(sp?). I came home with 5 caramel apples from the Fudgery. Yumm

The next person is just going to relax the rest of the evening.


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Just got back from Baltimore. Dinner at Amiccis and dessert at Vacarros(sp?). I came home with 5 caramel apples from the Fudgery. Yumm
> 
> The next person is just going to relax the rest of the evening.



False: just got home

the next person is wondering why they aren't tired


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: just got home
> 
> the next person is wondering why they aren't tired



False,  I'm wondering why I'm the computer, instead of napping. 

The next person is skipping dinner.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False,  I'm wondering why I'm the computer, instead of napping.
> 
> The next person is skipping dinner.


False, I just stuffed myself.

Next is watching the Busch race.


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False, I just stuffed myself.
> 
> Next is watching the Busch race.


False.

I think the news is on, I'm not watching...


----------



## forever jewel

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> I think the news is on, I'm not watching...



False, watching friend's home videos.

The next person is procrastinating...


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, watching friend's home videos.
> 
> The next person is procrastinating...



False: doing laundry(and finishing up my taxes *UGH*)

the next person is going to have dinner with family tonight


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: doing laundry(and finishing up my taxes *UGH*)
> 
> the next person is going to have dinner with family tonight



True (sort of).  We're having dinner at noon.

The next person is craving turkey!


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True (sort of).  We're having dinner at noon.
> 
> The next person is craving turkey!



False: don't really like it(not much of a meat eater, unless it's seafood)

the next person hid eggs for their kids


----------



## greyhound

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: don't really like it(not much of a meat eater, unless it's seafood)
> 
> the next person hid eggs for their kids



False...the kids are to old, but they did dye eggs last night.

The next person  had jelly beans for breakfast.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...the kids are to old, but they did dye eggs last night.
> 
> The next person  had jelly beans for breakfast.



False.  Frosted mini-wheats (maple and brown sugar).

The next person will eat too much today.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  Frosted mini-wheats (maple and brown sugar).
> 
> The next person will eat too much today.


True, that's everyday for me 

The next person LOVES reeses peanut butter eggs


----------



## Speedy70

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> True, that's everyday for me
> 
> The next person LOVES reeses peanut butter eggs




VERY TRUE!!!

The next person is getting ready for church.


----------



## MDTerps

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> VERY TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person is getting ready for church.



False, just taking a break from cleaning

The next person had chocolate for breakfast


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, just taking a break from cleaning
> 
> The next person had chocolate for breakfast



False, half a blueberry bagel and some sausage   

The next person is going to Easter Mass this morning!


----------



## MMDad

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, half a blueberry bagel and some sausage
> 
> The next person is going to Easter Mass this morning!


 False. Going to church just because it's cave man day is hypocritical.

The next person wishes there was a race today.


----------



## Leelee

MMDad said:
			
		

> False. Going to church just because it's cave man day is hypocritical.
> 
> The next person wishes there was a race today.


False

The next person is dressed in their Sunday best


----------



## forever jewel

Leelee said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is dressed in their Sunday best



False, earlier this morning I was...but now its shorts and a t-shirt.

The next person is playing a game on their computer.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, earlier this morning I was...but now its shorts and a t-shirt.
> 
> The next person is playing a game on their computer.



False...I'm on somd forums

The next person is watching the sciFi channel


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'm on somd forums
> 
> The next person is watching the sciFi channel



False, reading Cosmo.

The next person is exhausted!!!


----------



## Katt

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, reading Cosmo.
> 
> The next person is exhausted!!!



True!  I am exhausted!  

The next person is walking the dog in the rain!  (sounds like fun)


----------



## forever jewel

Katt said:
			
		

> True!  I am exhausted!
> 
> The next person is walking the dog in the rain!  (sounds like fun)



False...umm, no.

The next person is heading to bed.


----------



## Katt

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...umm, no.
> 
> The next person is heading to bed.


TRUE AGAIN!  You are good!
I guess, the next person will be up too late, sleepless in so. md.


----------



## Softballkid

Katt said:
			
		

> TRUE AGAIN!  You are good!
> I guess, the next person will be up too late, sleepless in so. md.




Kinda true, didnt sleep much last night, Rotti kept growling when the thunder would shake the house or make to much noise 


The next person is thinking of taking a day or 2 off this week


----------



## MDTerps

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Kinda true, didnt sleep much last night, Rotti kept growling when the thunder would shake the house or make to much noise
> 
> 
> The next person is thinking of taking a day or 2 off this week



True, Thinking of it but probably won't happen

The next person had MC D's for breakfast


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, Thinking of it but probably won't happen
> 
> The next person had MC D's for breakfast



False, cereal and bananas and a cup of coffee.

The next person barely got 6 hrs of sleep last night.


----------



## camily

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, cereal and bananas and a cup of coffee.
> 
> The next person barely got 6 hrs of sleep last night.


True, the baby gets scared during storms....
The next person is going to have leftover ham today.


----------



## greyhound

camily said:
			
		

> True, the baby gets scared during storms....
> The next person is going to have leftover ham today.



True...in fresh kale

The next person does not want to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...in fresh kale
> 
> The next person does not want to go back to work tomorrow.



True (even though I like my job)!

The next person had to go back to work today.


----------



## juggy4805

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True (even though I like my job)!
> 
> The next person had to go back to work today.




True 

The next person has a hangover.


----------



## MDTerps

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a hangover.




False, althought I feel like I do with the darn headache

The next person is getting ready to leave work


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, althought I feel like I do with the darn headache
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work



Hopefully very shortly....


The next person has errands to run tonight


----------



## mv_princess

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Hopefully very shortly....
> 
> 
> The next person has errands to run tonight


 False I have to work.........

The next person has had their heart broke more than once..........


----------



## daydreamer

mv_princess said:
			
		

> False I have to work.........
> 
> The next person has had their heart broke more than once..........


Nope

Next person has been at home since 12.


----------



## jwwb2000

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Nope
> 
> Next person has been at home since 12.



False.....I wish.


Next person just wants to sleep the rest of the day.


----------



## forever jewel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.....I wish.
> 
> 
> Next person just wants to sleep the rest of the day.



TRUE! (if only I had the time... )

The next person is finishing up their work for the day.


----------



## sushisamba

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE! (if only I had the time... )
> 
> The next person is finishing up their work for the day.


False.  Watching Wife Swap 

The next person is eating dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.  Watching Wife Swap
> 
> The next person is eating dinner.



False...debating eating a lil easter candy...

The next person is watching 24 tonight


----------



## daydreamer

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...debating eating a lil easter candy...
> 
> The next person is watching 24 tonight


Nope.....didn't watch it last night either...

The next person is going crazy cause its only Tuesday.


----------



## forever jewel

daydreamer said:
			
		

> Nope.....didn't watch it last night either...
> 
> The next person is going crazy cause its only Tuesday.



Very true!  

The next person is hungry.


----------



## vanbells

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Very true!
> 
> The next person is hungry.




Sooo True.

The next person is going to give me positive karma/rep.


----------



## justbeachy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Very true!
> 
> The next person is hungry.


Nope, just had a banana.

Next person has spring cleaning to do


----------



## forever jewel

vanbells said:
			
		

> Sooo True.
> 
> The next person is going to give me positive karma/rep.



True!  Here you go   

The next person is procrastinating until lunch!!!


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!  Here you go
> 
> The next person is procrastinating until lunch!!!



True.  Procrastination is my middle name.

The next person loves popcorn.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True.  Procrastination is my middle name.
> 
> The next person loves popcorn.



TRUE!!!  

The next person wishes they could enjoy the sunny weather.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person wishes they could enjoy the sunny weather.



True! 

The next person is going to cut grass tonight?


----------



## misslady67

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is going to cut grass tonight?



True
The next person is going to the Tiki bar opening on Friday?


----------



## Softballkid

misslady67 said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is going to the Tiki bar opening on Friday?




Nope  no fights this year 

The next person is wondering why their still at work instead of home right now


----------



## jwwb2000

Softballkid said:
			
		

> Nope  no fights this year
> 
> The next person is wondering why their still at work instead of home right now



False.

The next person wants to go home and :bangbangbang:


----------



## MDTerps

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to go home and :bangbangbang:



True, SBK you ready?

the next person is eating dinner out tonight?


----------



## Softballkid

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to go home and :bangbangbang:




 kinda true, I wanna bangbangbang, but that dont mean I need to go home to do it 


The next person is about to leave for the day


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, SBK you ready?
> 
> the next person is eating dinner out tonight?




Only if your my dinner 


Imma get myself in trouble


----------



## jwwb2000

Softballkid said:
			
		

> kinda true, I wanna bangbangbang, but that dont mean I need to go home to do it
> 
> 
> The next person is about to leave for the day




False.

The next person will be watching kids kick soccer balls around this evening.


----------



## BS Gal

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be watching kids kick soccer balls around this evening.


False.

The next person will be riding their motorcycle this evening.


----------



## jwwb2000

BS Gal said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be riding their motorcycle this evening.



False.

The next person likes the smell of Forever Romance.


----------



## forever jewel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person likes the smell of Forever Romance.



False, Clinique Happy and B&BW Black Rasberry Vanilla 

The next person has a headache...


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, Clinique Happy and B&BW Black Rasberry Vanilla
> 
> The next person has a headache...



False. (I did last night though.)

The next person will eat dinner out tonight.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False. (I did last night though.)
> 
> The next person will eat dinner out tonight.



True...but not at a restaurant, just on the road.

The next person woke up to early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.


----------



## justbeachy

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...but not at a restaurant, just on the road.
> 
> The next person woke up to early this morning and couldn't get back to sleep.


False, but I do that about once a week.

Next person had a banana for breakfast.


----------



## Speedy70

justbeachy said:
			
		

> False, but I do that about once a week.
> 
> Next person had a banana for breakfast.



False.  Frosted Mini-wheats & orange juice.

The next person wishes they played hooky from work today.


----------



## MDTerps

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False. (I did last night though.)
> 
> The next person will eat dinner out tonight.



Not sure yet...

The next person has a meeting this afternoon


----------



## Speedy70

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Not sure yet...
> 
> The next person has a meeting this afternoon



You missed a few posts!


----------



## OldHillcrestGuy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You missed a few posts!




 False you never miss a post.


----------



## Speedy70

OldHillcrestGuy said:
			
		

> False you never miss a post.


Watch it!


----------



## MDTerps

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> You missed a few posts!




Yeah guess I was typing a little to slow


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  Frosted Mini-wheats & orange juice.
> 
> The next person wishes they played hooky from work today.



True!  I never can enjoy the weather 

The next person is listening to Mambo No. 5!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!  I never can enjoy the weather
> 
> The next person is listening to Mambo No. 5!




Hey! That's the only song that has my name in it!!   FALSE--I hate that song.   

The next person just got back from outback.


----------



## MDTerps

sugarmama said:
			
		

> Hey! That's the only song that has my name in it!!   FALSE--I hate that song.
> 
> The next person just got back from outback.




Flase, went to the tides, a ball game and then subway

The next person had too much junk food today


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase, went to the tides, a ball game and then subway
> 
> The next person had too much junk food today



False, starting the day off right with some cheerios and green tea   

The next person is camping this weekend.


----------



## Railroad

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, starting the day off right with some cheerios and green tea
> 
> The next person is camping this weekend.


 
Nope, I'm not waterproof and don't like sleeping in mud.

The next person prefers scrambled eggs to Cheerios.


----------



## Speedy70

Railroad said:
			
		

> Nope, I'm not waterproof and don't like sleeping in mud.
> 
> The next person prefers scrambled eggs to Cheerios.



True.

The next person will drink too much this weekend at the Tiki Bar.


----------



## MysticalMom

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will drink too much this weekend at the Tiki Bar.



False. No Tiki for this gal.

The next person will sleep until at least noon on Saturday.


----------



## justbeachy

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. No Tiki for this gal.
> 
> The next person will sleep until at least noon on Saturday.



True.. I'd like to but I always wake up earlier and can't go bake to sleep.

The next person is gonna do some gardening this weekend, if weather permits


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. No Tiki for this gal.
> 
> The next person will sleep until at least noon on Saturday.



False, I have to head out the door by 6:30 am tomorrow morn  

The next person wishes for more sunny days!


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I have to head out the door by 6:30 am tomorrow morn
> 
> The next person wishes for more sunny days!



TRUE!

The next person wants a cup of coffee


----------



## Mikeinsmd

greyhound said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person wants a cup of coffee


Nope, had one already....

Next is watching TV


----------



## Speedy70

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Nope, had one already....
> 
> Next is watching TV



False, reading somd.com.


The next person is going grocery shopping today.


----------



## The Jackoholic

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, reading somd.com.
> 
> 
> The next person is going grocery shopping today.


true got to make a cheese cake today

next person wants a slice of my cheese cake


----------



## MDTerps

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true got to make a cheese cake today
> 
> next person wants a slice of my cheese cake




True 

Next person doesn't have to work tomorrow


----------



## MysticalMom

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Next person doesn't have to work tomorrow



True.

The next person is having take out for dinner.


----------



## MMDad

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is having take out for dinner.



False. Pork Chops braised in white wine (from the AHA cookbook), pierogies, and beets.

The next person was shocked when they finally met someone from the forums.


----------



## MysticalMom

MMDad said:
			
		

> False. Pork Chops braised in white wine (from the AHA cookbook), pierogies, and beets.
> 
> The next person was shocked when they finally met someone from the forums.



False. (who shocked you?)

The next person thinks MMDads dinner sounds


----------



## MMDad

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. (who shocked you?)


  I thought Penn was around 30. Other than that, no real shocks. You are younger than I thought, but that wasn't shocking.


----------



## MysticalMom

MMDad said:
			
		

> I thought Penn was around 30. Other than that, no real shocks. You are younger than I thought, but that wasn't shocking.



Hey thanks!   34. Well until June 8th anyway. You are just as I imagined. Only not as tall.


----------



## The Jackoholic

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False. (who shocked you?)
> 
> The next person thinks MMDads dinner sounds


false mine was better

next person want my apple studdle cheese cake.  god it smells ssssssssooooooooo good


----------



## MysticalMom

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> false mine was better
> 
> next person want my apple studdle cheese cake.  god it smells ssssssssooooooooo good




mmmmm TRUE. I'm a sucker for cheesecake! 

The next person is wishing they could get sleepy.


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> mmmmm TRUE. I'm a sucker for cheesecake!
> 
> The next person is wishing they could get sleepy.



False, need to stay awake for class and upcoming exam today 

The next person is chewing gum.


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, need to stay awake for class and upcoming exam today
> 
> The next person is chewing gum.



False.

The next person is having surgery this week.


----------



## juggy4805

False, The next person didn't go to the Tiki Opening.


----------



## forever jewel

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False, The next person didn't go to the Tiki Opening.



True.

The next person wishes they could play outside today.


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wishes they could play outside today.



VERY true!!

THe next person had  a nice, long, yummy lunch at asahi today!


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> VERY true!!
> 
> THe next person had  a nice, long, yummy lunch at asahi today!



False!!! I wish!!! All I had for lunch was a bowl of cheerios, an orange, and a slim jim...lol, weird combination, I know   

The next person is thirsty.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!!! I wish!!! All I had for lunch was a bowl of cheerios, an orange, and a slim jim...lol, weird combination, I know
> 
> The next person is thirsty.



True

The next person just let the dog back in.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just let the dog back in.



False.  We don't have a dog (or any pets).

The next person is finishing up the Easter candy.


----------



## MDTerps

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  We don't have a dog (or any pets).
> 
> The next person is finishing up the Easter candy.



Flase

The next person is going to run 5 miles today


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase
> 
> The next person is going to run 5 miles today



False...no, but I biked 12.5 miles!

The next person is starving!!!


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...no, but I biked 12.5 miles!
> 
> The next person is starving!!!



True...but i'm to tired to make something

The next person just realized they still have a Christmas decoration out!


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...but i'm to tired to make something
> 
> The next person just realized they still have a Christmas decoration out!



False, my neck isn't that red!

The next person is exhausted from crying.


----------



## Midnightrider

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, my neck isn't that red!
> 
> The next person is exhausted from crying.


false


the next person's next is that red


----------



## Speedy70

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> 
> 
> the next person's next is that red


False.  I don't have a 'next'.

The next person wishes it was Friday.


----------



## justbeachy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I don't have a 'next'.
> 
> The next person wishes it was Friday.



True dat!

Next person hasn't had lunch yet.


----------



## sushisamba

justbeachy said:
			
		

> True dat!
> 
> Next person hasn't had lunch yet.


False

The next person is happily celebrating Administrative Professionals Day with an ice cream social!


----------



## Speedy70

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is happily celebrating Administrative Professionals Day with an ice cream social!



False.  Nobody at my office seemed to remember. 

The next person is typing in the nude.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  Nobody at my office seemed to remember.
> 
> The next person is typing in the nude.



False, no way...hard nipple weather in my room!    

The next person feels so much better tonight


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no way...hard nipple weather in my room!
> 
> The next person feels so much better tonight




False

The next person is still doing laundry at 11:02pm


----------



## BS Gal

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is still doing laundry at 11:02pm


False. 

The next person is spending the entire weekend on the couch.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

BS Gal said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is spending the entire weekend on the couch.


 


I am now, but early in the morning, I'll be trying to put a fence up to keep the neighborHOOD kids from camping out on my swing and calling to me constantly while I'm cooking, or cleaning, or on the phone, or walking to the bathroom..

I am not a FARKING DAYCARE!!!!


The next person would have loved my mexican fried 




BS Gal, That's a banana..   Ba  na   na!!!


----------



## BS Gal

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> I am now, bu tealry in the morning I'll be trying to put a fence up to keep the neighborHOOD kids from camping out on my swing and calling to me constantly while I'm cooking, or cleaning, or on the phone, or walking to the bathroom..
> 
> I am not a FARKIGN DAYCARE!!!!
> 
> 
> The next person would have loved my mexican fried


Mexican fried what?


----------



## bcp

> The next person would have loved my mexican fried


 
correct, I love mexican fried... ahhh, just to think about sitting around the campfire with the sound of the crackling flames, the popping of beer, and the screaming of the mexicans while you fry them in the barrel... life gets no better.

  the next person is waiting for someone to call them to go out and party tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> correct, I love mexican fried... ahhh, just to think about sitting around the campfire with the sound of the crackling flames, the popping of beer, and the screaming of the mexicans while you fry them in the barrel... life gets no better.
> 
> the next person is waiting for someone to call them to go out and party tonight.



False...I wish.  This week won't be fun at all! :tear:  

The next person just ate a rice krispie treat


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I wish.  This week won't be fun at all! :tear:
> 
> The next person just ate a rice krispie treat



False.  I just ate a Tastycake cupcake.    

The next person is watching the Nascar race today.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I just ate a Tastycake cupcake.
> 
> The next person is watching the Nascar race today.



False, if I had time, I might have 

The next person had an amazing weekend


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, if I had time, I might have
> 
> The next person had an amazing weekend



Amazing? Fri...took daughter to rehearsal 3 hrs.  Sat....took daughter to rehearsal 5hrs. Sunday was better...new Badfish restaurant...left after 20 min. Never waited on, even though we were seated by waitstaff. left and went to Catamarans. Then on to the Tiki.

The next person is baking.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> Amazing? Fri...took daughter to rehearsal 3 hrs.  Sat....took daughter to rehearsal 5hrs. Sunday was better...new Badfish restaurant...left after 20 min. Never waited on, even though we were seated by waitstaff. left and went to Catamarans. Then on to the Tiki.
> 
> The next person is baking.



False   

The next person just got back from the gym.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just got back from the gym.



False, I'm actually on my way to the gym

The next person is having pizza for lunch


----------



## Ecphora

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I'm actually on my way to the gym
> 
> The next person is having pizza for lunch



False, but sounds good. Having a samich from home  

Next person has to have their car repaired.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, but sounds good. Having a samich from home
> 
> Next person has to have their car repaired.



False, but I should take my car into a shop to get the brake line checked.  

The next person feels a headache coming on.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I should take my car into a shop to get the brake line checked.
> 
> The next person feels a headache coming on.



Kinda true, I've had one on and off since I got up this morning.

The next person has to attend a sports activity tonight


----------



## sockgirl77

MDTerps said:
			
		

> The next person has to attend a sports activity tonight



False unless you count cart derby at Target. 

The next person hates what they are wearing today...


----------



## forever jewel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False unless you count cart derby at Target.
> 
> The next person hates what they are wearing today...



False.  Don't necessarily hate it...just not too comfortable in the particular pair of jeans I'm wearing   

The next person is getting off SOMD for the morning, so she can get work done.


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> The next person is getting off SOMD for the morning, so she can get work done.


False. I'll be on off and on. Inbox is empty for the moment. Easy morning. 

The next person is eating a granola bar right now...


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'll be on off and on. Inbox is empty for the moment. Easy morning.
> 
> The next person is eating a granola bar right now...


FALSE!!  

The next person has a hot date at lunchtime today


----------



## sockgirl77

sushisamba said:
			
		

> The next person has a hot date at lunchtime today


False. 

The next person will eat at their desk today...


----------



## Ecphora

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will eat at their desk today...


True.. almost every day.

The next person likes Blackberries.


----------



## sockgirl77

Ecphora said:
			
		

> The next person likes Blackberries.


True. But Blueberries are the bestest! 

The next person itches...


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. But Blueberries are the bestest!
> 
> The next person itches...



False

The next person has to work late


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has to work late



Maybe.

The next person is eating a cheeseburger for lunch


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Maybe.
> 
> The next person is eating a cheeseburger for lunch



False.  Leftover pizza from Papa John's.

The next person is going out of town this weekend.


----------



## sockgirl77

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The next person is going out of town this weekend.


True. I'm going to La Plata. 
The next person is raiding the salad bar for lunch...


----------



## MDTerps

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. I'm going to La Plata.
> The next person is raiding the salad bar for lunch...




False, but I am having one from arbys

The next preson ate to much for lunch


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, but I am having one from arbys
> 
> The next preson ate to much for lunch



TRUE...but it was worth it 

The next person is working on an inorganic chemistry final....


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> The next person is working on an inorganic chemistry final....


False.
The next person loves cottage cheese w/ blueberries on top. ...


----------



## forever jewel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person loves cottage cheese w/ blueberries on top. ...



True!  

The next person wishes today was Friday!


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> The next person wishes today was Friday!


True. I miss my BF. 

The next person is on 2 IM's right now...


----------



## cwoehrer

False.
The next person is also from California, the state.


----------



## sockgirl77

cwoehrer said:
			
		

> The next person is also from California, the state.


False. Never been off of the East Coast.
The next person needs a lube job...


----------



## sushisamba

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Never been off of the East Coast.
> The next person needs a lube job...


  You need to get on SW, get you a ticket and get out of the EC for a minute!

False.

The next person CAN'T WAIT FOR THE AI ELIMINAITON SHOW TO BEGIN!!


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> You need to get on SW, get you a ticket and get out of the EC for a minute!
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person CAN'T WAIT FOR THE AI ELIMINAITON SHOW TO BEGIN!!



False...I don't get home until 10pm

The next person just gave-in to their child (She begged to eat a bowl of soup in her room, they cannot have food in the bedrooms)


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't get home until 10pm
> 
> The next person just gave-in to their child (She begged to eat a bowl of soup in her room, they cannot have food in the bedrooms)



False, no kids!

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## sushisamba

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no kids!
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


False, on the forum 

The next person is suffering from allergies.


----------



## MDTerps

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False, on the forum
> 
> The next person is suffering from allergies.



False, not today anyway.

The next preson has alot of work to do but isn't doing it


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, not today anyway.
> 
> The next preson has alot of work to do but isn't doing it



False, I have a lot of work to do, and I've been constantly doing it  

The next person is visiting their bf tomorrow


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I have a lot of work to do, and I've been constantly doing it
> 
> The next person is visiting their bf tomorrow




False, I'm married.    

The next person has a headache.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I'm married.
> 
> The next person has a headache.



True

The next person has to go into work early


----------



## MDTerps

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has to go into work early



Flase, I got here right on time!

The next person is going to have sea food for dinner tonight


----------



## dems4me

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase, I got here right on time!
> 
> The next person is going to have sea food for dinner tonight




false

next person is wearing blue


----------



## Speedy70

dems4me said:
			
		

> false
> 
> next person is wearing blue



False.  White tshirt.

The next person will wash their car this weekend.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  White tshirt.
> 
> The next person will wash their car this weekend.



False...I never wash the car

The next person is going to a progressive dinner tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I never wash the car
> 
> The next person is going to a progressive dinner tonight.



False.

The next person is moving today.


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is moving today.




True!!   

The next person is sick and tired of moving!!


----------



## Mikeinsmd

sugarmama said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person is sick and tired of moving!!


False

Next is gonna be lazy today


----------



## bcp

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next is gonna be lazy today


false. have to work on the chicken coop, change the oil in the truck and cut the grass.

 the next person is suffering a hangover


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> false. have to work on the chicken coop, change the oil in the truck and cut the grass.
> 
> the next person is suffering a hangover



False.

The next person has a Fred Flinestone knot on the back of their head.


----------



## Somdmommy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a Fred Flinestone knot on the back of their head.


 False:

The next person is off today!


----------



## Ecphora

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False:
> 
> The next person is off today!



False, but I have next Monday off.

The next person has a training class this week.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, but I have next Monday off.
> 
> The next person has a training class this week.



True, Electroplating and Surface Finishing...

The next person ate too much junk food tonight


----------



## sushisamba

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, Electroplating and Surface Finishing...
> 
> The next person ate too much junk food tonight


False.  I never eat at night.

The next person is looking at the nasty pics in the link Pete posted in another thread.


----------



## camily

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.  I never eat at night.
> 
> The next person is looking at the nasty pics in the link Pete posted in another thread.


What pics? Where?


----------



## MysticalMom

camily said:
			
		

> What pics? Where?


----------



## camily

MysticalMom said:
			
		

>


Who you laughin' at sista'?


----------



## Speedy70

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.  I never eat at night.
> 
> The next person is looking at the nasty pics in the link Pete posted in another thread.




False.  I don't know what you're talking about.

The next person will leave work early today.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> The next person will leave work early today.



False...I left 3 minutes after my time! See how dedicated I am.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## Flipside

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I left 3 minutes after my time! See how dedicated I am.
> 
> The next person is hungry.


WRONG

Next person is going to answer another stupid question.


----------



## trixie

True.

The next person has alzheimers.


----------



## sushisamba

trixie said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has alzheimers.


False.

The next person is making


----------



## forever jewel

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is making



False.

The next person is wearing a skirt today


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wearing a skirt today



False

The next person is going to be late for work if they don't log off the forums.


----------



## daydreamer

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to be late for work if they don't log off the forums.


False

The next person is bored already and wants to go home.


----------



## stockgirl

daydreamer said:
			
		

> The next person is bored already and wants to go home.



True. Work has been done for the past hour. 
The next person is going to a forumite's house this weekend.


----------



## sushisamba

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True. Work has been done for the past hour.
> The next person is going to a forumite's house this weekend.


False.  Going to the beach!

The next person is heading out to lunch.


----------



## Speedy70

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False.  Going to the beach!
> 
> The next person is heading out to lunch.




False.  I already ate.

The next person is thinking of a way out of cooking dinner.


----------



## stockgirl

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> The next person is thinking of a way out of cooking dinner.


True.
The next person has swollen fingers.


----------



## greyhound

stockgirl said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person has swollen fingers.



Um False (are you having issues?)

The next person is going to have a bowl of cereal before bed


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Um False (are you having issues?)
> 
> The next person is going to have a bowl of cereal before bed



True (I did last night).

The next person has sinus troubles.


----------



## sushisamba

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True (I did last night).
> 
> The next person has sinus troubles.


False, not this week 

The next person had pizza for lunch.


----------



## greyhound

sushisamba said:
			
		

> False, not this week
> 
> The next person had pizza for lunch.



False...Tots

The next person had a meeting today.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Tots
> 
> The next person had a meeting today.



False, switched from contractor to gov't...fun times running around the base   

The next person is going to bed in a few.


----------



## bcp

The next person is going to bed in a few



 wrong, Im going to bed in my bed.... what the hell is a "few" by the way,,, is it comfy?



 The next person will give out red on their next rep given.


----------



## onebdzee

bcp said:
			
		

> wrong, Im going to bed in my bed.... what the hell is a "few" by the way,,, is it comfy?
> 
> 
> 
> The next person will give out red on their next rep given.



True....I gave it to you and I didn't sign it  
oh, wait....now you know *waiting for the red*

the next person just brought their dog in for the night


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....I gave it to you and I didn't sign it
> oh, wait....now you know *waiting for the red*
> 
> the next person just brought their dog in for the night



False, we don't have a dog.

The next person will leave work early today.


----------



## bcp

onebdzee said:
			
		

> True....I gave it to you and I didn't sign it
> oh, wait....now you know *waiting for the red*
> 
> the next person just brought their dog in for the night



Oh great, now I'll never know who it was.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, we don't have a dog.
> 
> The next person will leave work early today.



False, actually left 10 min late 

The next person is allergic to pollen


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, actually left 10 min late
> 
> The next person is allergic to pollen



True...

The next person is having coconut cake


----------



## MDTerps

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is having coconut cake




 False

The next person feels like


----------



## Speedy70

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person feels like



False.  I feel great!  

The next person will get a haircut this week.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I feel great!
> 
> The next person will get a haircut this week.



False, got my hair cut and colored a couple weeks ago.

The next person is watching House tonight


----------



## Geek

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, got my hair cut and colored a couple weeks ago.
> 
> The next person is watching House tonight




False, I did not get a chance.

The next person has Lost on Tivo and can not wait to watch it


----------



## MDTerps

Geek said:
			
		

> False, I did not get a chance.
> 
> The next person has Lost on Tivo and can not wait to watch it



False

The next person just got back from CiCi's


----------



## Speedy70

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just got back from CiCi's



False.  I don't know what Cici's is. :shrug:

The next person is going away this weekend.


----------



## sushisamba

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I don't know what Cici's is. :shrug:
> 
> The next person is going away this weekend.


True, but not far.

The next person is surfing porn on the internet.


----------



## forever jewel

sushisamba said:
			
		

> True, but not far.
> 
> The next person is surfing porn on the internet.



False, not at the moment  Just somd!

The next person just woke up.


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not at the moment  Just somd!
> 
> The next person just woke up.



False: been up since 5

the next person deceided to back out of their plans this weekend


----------



## BRITUSA

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: been up since 5
> 
> the next person deceided to back out of their plans this weekend



FALSE..........never had any plans   


The next person has had some beer today


----------



## bcp

false, no beer today.

 the next person is concerned about those little oozing bumps on their private parts.


----------



## Jeepinmpd

bcp said:
			
		

> false, no beer today.
> 
> the next person is concerned about those little oozing bumps on their private parts.




False Im clean 

The next person is having a cookout Tomorrow


----------



## bcp

Jeepinmpd said:
			
		

> False Im clean


 good, I really didnt want to find out that someone had such an issue.



			
				Jeepinmpd said:
			
		

> The next person is having a cookout Tomorrow



 True.

 The next person is going to fly somewhere in the next 10 days


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

bcp said:
			
		

> good, I really didnt want to find out that someone had such an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> The next person is going to fly somewhere in the next 10 days


 
:jameo" I DON"T FLYYYYYYYYYY




The next person has something nasty to say and is doing theri best to hold their tongue.


----------



## forever jewel

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> :jameo" I DON"T FLYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has something nasty to say and is doing theri best to hold their tongue.



True....

The next person is seeing XMen 3 today


----------



## onebdzee

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person is seeing XMen 3 today



False: kids saw it yesterday and X-Men really doesn't interest me

the next person is going to a party today


----------



## jackoholic

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: kids saw it yesterday and X-Men really doesn't interest me
> 
> the next person is going to a party today


 
false. party's coming here

next person is going to try and get a tan today


----------



## greyhound

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false. party's coming here
> 
> next person is going to try and get a tan today



false... I did to much damage to my skin when I was younger

The next person went to the Ballet last night


----------



## jackoholic

greyhound said:
			
		

> false... I did to much damage to my skin when I was younger
> 
> The next person went to the Ballet last night


 
Yea right!! false went to see Steel Pulse at the House of Blues


next person is just stopping by to see whats up on the forums then back to drinking and eating


----------



## forever jewel

jackoholic said:
			
		

> Yea right!! false went to see Steel Pulse at the House of Blues
> 
> 
> next person is just stopping by to see whats up on the forums then back to drinking and eating



True and false...just stopping by, but not eating or drinking tonight.

The next person had dessert before dinner


----------



## jackoholic

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True and false...just stopping by, but not eating or drinking tonight.
> 
> The next person had dessert before dinner


false. no dessert for quite awhile 

next person won't respond until 2:00


----------



## greyhound

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false. no dessert for quite awhile
> 
> next person won't respond until 2:00




False

The next person is having dinner at the neighbors today


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having dinner at the neighbors today



False, nope...at home.

The next person is about to tough the heat and go walking with the dog.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, nope...at home.
> 
> The next person is about to tough the heat and go walking with the dog.



False. I no longer have a dog.

The next person will get a haircut today.


----------



## onebdzee

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False. I no longer have a dog.
> 
> The next person will get a haircut today.



False: letting it grow out so I can donate it again to "locks of love"

the next person is going out tonight


----------



## hborror

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: letting it grow out so I can donate it again to "locks of love"
> 
> the next person is going out tonight




False for now anyway, I never know when something may come up.

The next poster likes Fruit 2O


----------



## Speedy70

hborror said:
			
		

> False for now anyway, I never know when something may come up.
> 
> The next poster likes Fruit 2O



False.  I've never tried it.

The next person will go to the bank after work.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I've never tried it.
> 
> The next person will go to the bank after work.




False...I came straight home and I am not leaving

The next person is putting off doing laundry


----------



## Foxhound

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I came straight home and am not leaving
> 
> The next person is putting off doing laundry





True: But it's a never ending story.


The next person will be sunburned.


----------



## Speedy70

Foxhound said:
			
		

> True: But it's a never ending story.
> 
> 
> The next person will be sunburned.



False (Not if I can help it!).

The next person is wondering when this thread will die.


----------



## Dukesdad

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False (Not if I can help it!).
> 
> The next person is wondering when this thread will die.


True
The next person is wondering why they keep coming back to this....


----------



## greyhound

duke'sdad said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is wondering why they keep coming back to this....



False...I want to see how long it will stay active

The next person had too many Margaritas


----------



## onebdzee

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I want to see how long it will stay active
> 
> The next person had too many Margaritas



False: working on too many Long Island Iced Teas

the next person just came in from sitting on their porch


----------



## Speedy70

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False: working on too many Long Island Iced Teas
> 
> the next person just came in from sitting on their porch




False.  I've been on iChat with a friend.

The next person will lose electricity tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I've been on iChat with a friend.
> 
> The next person will lose electricity tonight.



False.

The next person is sick.


----------



## barncat

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick.



True (sick of being pregnant)

The next person is always late to work.


----------



## MysticalMom

barncat said:
			
		

> True (sick of being pregnant)
> 
> The next person is always late to work.



False.

The next person is bored half to death.


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is bored half to death.



False...tired.

The next person can't seem to get enough sleep.


----------



## Foxhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...tired.
> 
> The next person can't seem to get enough sleep.





False: Just can't get ENOUGH!

The next person is wet!


----------



## forever jewel

Foxhound said:
			
		

> False: Just can't get ENOUGH!
> 
> The next person is wet!



False....but only because I'm sick.

The next person just ate a pork chop for dinner.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False....but only because I'm sick.
> 
> The next person just ate a pork chop for dinner.



False...Crab dip & Steamed shrimp at Stoneys

The next person is scared of storms


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Crab dip & Steamed shrimp at Stoneys
> 
> The next person is scared of storms



False, storms don't bother me.

The next person is sitting next to her sister.


----------



## bcp

False.

 The next person is doing some home repair tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is doing some home repair tomorrow.



False, visiting a friend in Annapolis.

The next person just ate a brownie


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, visiting a friend in Annapolis.
> 
> The next person just ate a brownie



False...Pasta salad

The next person is going to take a nap


----------



## bcp

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, visiting a friend in Annapolis.
> 
> The next person just ate a brownie



 Hey how come you didnt stop by and say hi? you had to drive right past me to get there.


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> Hey how come you didnt stop by and say hi? you had to drive right past me to get there.



Awww, if I had of known, I would have


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Pasta salad
> 
> The next person is going to take a nap



False, going to bed soon.

The next person has to be at work tomorrow by 7:30


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, going to bed soon.
> 
> The next person has to be at work tomorrow by 7:30



True.

The next person grilled up some  food for dinner.


----------



## Wenchy

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person grilled up some  food for dinner.



False, but the carryout was 

The next person will sleep in tomorrow.


----------



## bcp

Wenchy said:
			
		

> The next person will sleep in tomorrow.



 false, I have to get my daughter to school

 the next person will go to florida this summer.


----------



## CableChick

bcp said:
			
		

> false, I have to get my daughter to school
> 
> the next person will go to florida this summer.


 

false, but we're planning to next summer!  

The next person sent their hubby out for ice cream!


----------



## bcp

CableChick said:
			
		

> The next person sent their hubby out for ice cream!


false. Im not a homo.

 The next person just got out of the shower


----------



## perdnee

Nope, heading there now.....

The next person should be in bed.


----------



## greyhound

perdnee said:
			
		

> Nope, heading there now.....
> 
> The next person should be in bed.



True...But after Friday school is out and I'm off work until the end of August.

The next person is late for work


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...But after Friday school is out and I'm off work until the end of August.
> 
> The next person is late for work



True, I was!

The next person can't wait for lunch!


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True, I was!
> 
> The next person can't wait for lunch!



False...Can't wait for the rain to stop...was supposed to meet friends at the beach.

The next person loves the rain


----------



## Hornet

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Can't wait for the rain to stop...was supposed to meet friends at the beach.
> 
> The next person loves the rain



True, I love to sleep to the sound of rain.

The next person is suffering a broken heart.


----------



## Terps

False.

The next person works in marketing and PR like i do


----------



## greyhound

Terps said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person works in marketing and PR like i do




False

The next person is tired.


----------



## MDTerps

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is tired.



False even though I got to be late last night I feel pretty good this morning. Guess it helps to actually sleep through the night.

The next person is going on Vacation next week.


----------



## juggy4805

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False even though I got to be late last night I feel pretty good this morning. Guess it helps to actually sleep through the night.
> 
> The next person is going on Vacation next week.




False

The next person is going to Monks tonight.


----------



## MDTerps

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to Monks tonight.




 FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The next person is going to cut the grass after work


----------



## LexiGirl75

*Don't be tellin' me what ta do'...*

Who are you working for? 



			
				MDTerps said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The next person is going to cut the grass after work



50/50 (I REALLY need to go get some twiny string for the weed wacker). 

The next person is contemplating what they will have for lunch.


----------



## Somdmommy

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> Who are you working for?
> 
> 
> 
> 50/50 (I REALLY need to go get some twiny string for the weed wacker).
> 
> The next person is contemplating what they will have for lunch.


 False eating it now!

Next Person already knows whats for dinner?


----------



## warneckutz

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False eating it now!
> 
> Next Person already knows whats for dinner?



True... thinking about having to re-heat the same crap from last night!   

True or False: The next person is headed to Solomon's Island this weekend...


----------



## Somdmommy

FALSE!! Staying home cutting the grass, cleaning the house and doing laundry

The next person: Is off tomorrow?


----------



## juggy4805

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> FALSE!! Staying home cutting the grass, cleaning the house and doing laundry
> 
> The next person: Is off tomorrow?




True   

The next person is bored at work.


----------



## greyhound

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is bored at work.



False...haaa, I don't go back to work until the middle of August....

The next person is bored at work.......


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...haaa, I don't go back to work until the middle of August....
> 
> The next person is bored at work.......



TRUE!!!  My boss is in Florida all week and the other two are gone for the day.  

The next person is cooking dinner on the grill tonight.


----------



## CandyRain

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!  My boss is in Florida all week and the other two are gone for the day.
> 
> The next person is cooking dinner on the grill tonight.


False.  My stomach's upset so I'm going for a grilled cheese sammich.  

The next person is leaving early today.


----------



## MDTerps

CandyRain said:
			
		

> False.  My stomach's upset so I'm going for a grilled cheese sammich.
> 
> The next person is leaving early today.



False, I wish, but I'm making up hours from Monday and yesterday.

The next person needs have the oil changed in their car


----------



## Somdmommy

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I wish, but I'm making up hours from Monday and yesterday.
> 
> The next person needs have the oil changed in their car


 TRUE TRUE TRUE::: In both cars!

The next person: Has plans to go out of town this weekend?


----------



## forever jewel

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> TRUE TRUE TRUE::: In both cars!
> 
> The next person: Has plans to go out of town this weekend?



False, dog sitting for a boss woman at work for the next week.  

The next person is exhausted.


----------



## IcePrincess

True, exhausted.

The next person ran in to some extra money today...


----------



## Foxhound

IcePrincess said:
			
		

> True, exhausted.
> 
> The next person ran in to some extra money today...




True if you call pay day extra money.

The Next person will be going to Neptunes Friday.


----------



## greyhound

Foxhound said:
			
		

> True if you call pay day extra money.
> 
> The Next person will be going to Neptunes Friday.



False...Relay for Life

The next person is having a cup of hot tea.


----------



## Somdmommy

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Relay for Life
> 
> The next person is having a cup of hot tea.


 False: Pepsi 

The next person: is having a cookout this weekend?


----------



## Geek

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: Pepsi
> 
> The next person: is having a cookout this weekend?



Yes! We are having a campfire. Toasted Marshmellows mmmm

The next person hates the word "pupa"


----------



## Speedy70

Geek said:
			
		

> Yes! We are having a campfire. Toasted Marshmellows mmmm
> 
> The next person hates the word "pupa"



True..even though I've never heard of it. :shrug:

The next person wants to go to Geeks house for toasted marshmallows.


----------



## Somdmommy

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True..even though I've never heard of it. :shrug:
> 
> The next person wants to go to Geeks house for toasted marshmallows.


 True 

The next person: Has laundry to do?


----------



## sarahblk

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person: Has laundry to do?



True...ALWAYS

The next person: Has 1 child?


----------



## Somdmommy

sarahblk said:
			
		

> True...ALWAYS
> 
> The next person: Has 1 child?


 True!!!

The next person: Has more than 2 children?


----------



## migtig

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> True!!!
> 
> The next person: Has more than 2 children?


False.  

The next person is going to drink a 10 oz this weekend


----------



## forever jewel

migtig said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to drink a 10 oz this weekend



False, but I know someone who will 

The next person just got paid!


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I know someone who will
> 
> The next person just got paid!




True.

The next person ate too much at dinner.


----------



## warneckutz

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person ate too much at dinner.



FALSE  

Left the table feeling a lil' empty...

(Shameless plug coming up)

TRUE or FALSE:
The next person is a member or has at least worked out at Pro Fitness!


----------



## greyhound

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> Left the table feeling a lil' empty...
> 
> (Shameless plug coming up)
> 
> TRUE or FALSE:
> The next person is a member or has at least worked out at Pro Fitness!



False

The next person does not have to work tomorrow


----------



## IcePrincess

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person does not have to work tomorrow



False.

The next person is hungry, but has nothing to eat.


----------



## jackoholic

IcePrincess said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry, but has nothing to eat.


false i'm eating a tonio's pizza

next person wishes they had someone to hold tonight


----------



## Somdmommy

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false i'm eating a tonio's pizza
> 
> next person wishes they had someone to hold tonight


 False: "Tonight" Was 2 days ago

The next person: Will take a long lunch today?


----------



## greyhound

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: "Tonight" Was 2 days ago
> 
> The next person: Will take a long lunch today?



True...My lunch will be as long as I want

The next person got in trouble for taking a long lunch


----------



## MDTerps

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...My lunch will be as long as I want
> 
> The next person got in trouble for taking a long lunch




False, I always take a long lunch and no one says a word!

The next person had Mexican for lunch


----------



## Somdmommy

False:

The next person: Is having Steak for dinner?


----------



## greyhound

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False:
> 
> The next person: Is having Steak for dinner?



Hummm, I don't know yet...I an going out for dinner

The next person is going to be late for dinner


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> Hummm, I don't know yet...I an going out for dinner
> 
> The next person is going to be late for dinner




False.  I'm never late for dinner. 

The next person thought this thread died ages ago.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I'm never late for dinner.
> 
> The next person thought this thread died ages ago.



False...I like this thread

The next person is glad to see the sun


----------



## Geek

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I like this thread
> 
> The next person is glad to see the sun



True...

The next person uses sunless tanner..


----------



## Schizo

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I like this thread]



 




			
				Geek said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person uses sunless tanner..



False.

The next person has been gone for a while from SOMD.


----------



## somd whisper

Schizo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has been gone for a while from SOMD.




False.

True or False: The next person is wearing ladies underwear......


----------



## sarahblk

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> True or False: The next person is wearing ladies underwear......


True

True or False: The next person isn't wearing any underwear


----------



## mainman

sarahblk said:
			
		

> True
> 
> True or False: The next person isn't wearing any underwear


 
False...

I do not like the next person.....


----------



## deino2002

mainman said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> I do not like the next person.....


False....at least I hope so.....

The next person is going to the beach soon...


----------



## jwwb2000

deino2002 said:
			
		

> False....at least I hope so.....
> 
> The next person is going to the beach soon...



If it ever stops raining, I will.

The next person is having a hard time typing from skipping lunch to go a sweat


----------



## Hules

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> If it ever stops raining, I will.
> 
> The next person is having a hard time typing from skipping lunch to go a sweat



False.

The next person doesn't want to hear anymore about rain!


----------



## greyhound

Hules said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person doesn't want to hear anymore about rain!



True, True, True

The next person went to a store to pick up an order, and they ordered the wrong item.   Arrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Enigma

greyhound said:
			
		

> True, True, True
> 
> The next person went to a store to pick up an order, and they ordered the wrong item.   Arrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


False

The next person is still wearing work clothes even though they are at home.


----------



## MysticalMom

Enigma said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is still wearing work clothes even though they are at home.



False

The next person loves forum gossip.


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person loves forum gossip.



True. 

The next person is in a weird mood...


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is in a weird mood...



False.

True or False...the next person is looking forward to the Holiday.


----------



## Angel

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> True or False...the next person is looking forward to the Holiday.


True.

The next person will be weeding their garden this weekend.


----------



## Hules

Angel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will be weeding their garden this weekend.



False.

The next person is visiting a friend this weekend.


----------



## greyhound

Hules said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is visiting a friend this weekend.



False

The next person just cleaned out their vehicle.


----------



## warneckutz

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just cleaned out their vehicle.



FALSE... for now (I'll get it cleaned up this evening)...

The next person has the NEXT 4 days OFF...


----------



## greyhound

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE... for now (I'll get it cleaned up this evening)...
> 
> The next person has the NEXT 4 days OFF...



True,True, True...well I don't go back to work until the middle of August!!!

The next person has to work tomorrow.


----------



## warneckutz

greyhound said:
			
		

> True,True, True...well I don't go back to work until the middle of August!!!
> 
> The next person has to work tomorrow.




TRUE   

The next person has been watching the World Cup action...


----------



## Nanny Pam

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE
> 
> The next person has been watching the World Cup action...


True

The cup action I'm watching is in my bra!  

The next person has been watching "Big Love"


----------



## forever jewel

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The cup action I'm watching is in my bra!
> 
> The next person has been watching "Big Love"



False.

The next person went from a good mood, to real pissed off.


----------



## Angel

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person went from a good mood, to real pissed off.


False.

The next person will spend the weekend painting.


----------



## rack'm

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will spend the weekend painting.



False

The next person got 2 hours sleep last night.......


----------



## Speedy70

rack'm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person got 2 hours sleep last night.......




False.   I got about 6 hrs.

The next person will have a cookout this weekend.


----------



## Angel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.   I got about 6 hrs.
> 
> The next person will have a cookout this weekend.


False.

The next person is enjoying a beer.


----------



## forever jewel

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is enjoying a beer.



False...I can't enjoy beer.

The next person is watching TV tonight, going out tomorrow


----------



## rack'm

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I can't enjoy beer.
> 
> The next person is watching TV tonight, going out tomorrow




True and false.....I'll take the kids fishing tomorrow.

The next person is watching History Channel


----------



## Angel

rack'm said:
			
		

> True and false.....I'll take the kids fishing tomorrow.
> 
> The next person is watching History Channel


Negative.

The next person is watching the Food Network.


----------



## somd whisper

Angel said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> The next person is watching the Food Network.



TRUE!

I love the food network. 

True or False.....the next person is going to get lucky this weekend.


----------



## Hules

somd whisper said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> I love the food network.
> 
> True or False.....the next person is going to get lucky this weekend.



Hopefully 

The next person is going to bed early.


----------



## Somdmommy

Hules said:
			
		

> Hopefully
> 
> The next person is going to bed early.


 False

The next person: Will be watching fireworks tomorrow night?


----------



## greyhound

False...I'll be out of state.

The next person is not finished packing for a trip.


----------



## Somdmommy

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'll be out of state.
> 
> The next person is not finished packing for a trip.


 False: Have not started yet, vacation is not for a few weeks

The next person: Cant sleep tonight! (TRUE)


----------



## mainman

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: Have not started yet, vacation is not for a few weeks
> 
> The next person: Cant sleep tonight! (TRUE)


 
False, not ready to go to bed yet


The next person is typing in their underwear...


----------



## Kain99

mainman said:
			
		

> False, not ready to go to bed yet
> 
> 
> The next person is typing in their underwear...


I don't wear under wear.... God how gross is that! 

The next person has corn in their teeth!


----------



## StarCat

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I don't wear under wear.... God how gross is that!
> 
> The next person has corn in their teeth!


 Eww false

The next person is going away for the weekend


----------



## Kain99

StarCat said:
			
		

> Eww false
> 
> The next person is going away for the weekend


I'm gone!

The next person has long term health care insurance.


----------



## StarCat

Kain99 said:
			
		

> I'm gone!
> 
> The next person has long term health care insurance.


False

The next person needs to go to bed


----------



## greyhound

StarCat said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person needs to go to bed



True (back to bed)

The next person is leaving for the weekend today.


----------



## Hules

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'll be out of state.
> 
> The next person is not finished packing for a trip.



False. 

The next person is visiting her best friend today


----------



## greyhound

Hules said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is visiting her best friend today



Hules...you missed an entire page.


----------



## Hules

greyhound said:
			
		

> Hules...you missed an entire page.



Hey now, I'm still new!  Doesn't this forum come with an idiot warranty? You're allowed to make idiot mistakes up to one month after registering!


----------



## greyhound

Hules said:
			
		

> Hey now, I'm still new!  Doesn't this forum come with an idiot warranty? You're allowed to make idiot mistakes up to one month after registering!



Your allowed to make idiot mistakes 10 years after registering. Just check out most of the threads.


----------



## BOHDEN

greyhound said:
			
		

> Your allowed to make idiot mistakes 10 years after registering. Just check out most of the threads.




must be true


next person must be wearing a clown suit for the day


----------



## forever jewel

BOHDEN said:
			
		

> must be true
> 
> 
> next person must be wearing a clown suit for the day



False...I despise clowns.  Ever seen that Steven King movie, IT?!  That movie did me in   

The next person woke up at 7:30 this morning.


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I despise clowns.  Ever seen that Steven King movie, IT?!  That movie did me in
> 
> The next person woke up at 7:30 this morning.




FALSE... 5:00am

The next person is going to (or has come from) the gym?


----------



## Somdmommy

False: Just coming from bed

The Next Person: Was out at the bar last nite


----------



## Angel

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: Just coming from bed
> 
> The Next Person: Was out at the bar last nite


False.

The next person is not doing a damn thing today.


----------



## Lilypad

True dat-
The next person has lost their innocense


----------



## Hules

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: Just coming from bed
> 
> The Next Person: Was out at the bar last nite



False.  Just a couple more months...  

The next person had their bf change their car oil


----------



## Midnightrider

Hules said:
			
		

> False.  Just a couple more months...
> 
> The next person had their bf change their car oil


nope,  no BF and my GF is a slacker!!!!    

the next person put tranny fluid in their oil yesterday


----------



## greyhound

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> nope,  no BF and my GF is a slacker!!!!
> 
> the next person put tranny fluid in their oil yesterday



False...I don't even know what "tranny fluid" is.

The next person needs a nap.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't even know what "tranny fluid" is.
> 
> The next person needs a nap.



"Tranny fluid" = transmission fluid 

True, but I'll wait until tonight and then crash!

The next person is sticky from working outside.


----------



## bcp

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't even know what "tranny fluid" is.



 If you dont know what it is, how can you be so sure you didnt do it?


----------



## meangirl

forever jewel said:
			
		

> "Tranny fluid" = transmission fluid
> 
> True, but I'll wait until tonight and then crash!
> 
> The next person is sticky from working outside.


 
False

The next person is going to have a few drinks tonight.


----------



## greyhound

bcp said:
			
		

> If you dont know what it is, how can you be so sure you didnt do it?



I can see why someone would put transmission fluid in the oil, if they call it Tranny Fluid.


----------



## The Jackoholic

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to have a few drinks tonight.


 
False. Past a few, heading toward many.

next person is having many drinks tonight too


----------



## HottChild

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> False. Past a few, heading toward many.
> 
> next person is having many drinks tonight too




False. 

The next person has a crush on someone here...


----------



## The Jackoholic

HottChild said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a crush on someone here...


true but it's purely sexual

next person is going to get busy tonight with their SO


----------



## BS Gal

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> true but it's purely sexual
> 
> next person is going to get busy tonight with their SO


False.  He's sleeping.  The next person is going for a motorcycle ride tomorrow.


----------



## The Jackoholic

BS Gal said:
			
		

> False. He's sleeping. The next person is going for a motorcycle ride tomorrow.


false. Go wake him up mby kissing his little husband.

next person will be getting some if she does that to her hubby/BF


----------



## bcp

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> next person will be getting some if she does that to her hubby/BF


 false, im a guy, and I damn sure aint waking up no other guy by kissing him, cause I will get F-ed, but not in a good way.

 the next person is having a cookout with friends and planning to watch some pyrotechnics this evening.


----------



## Foxhound

bcp said:
			
		

> false, im a guy, and I damn sure aint waking up no other guy by kissing him, cause I will get F-ed, but not in a good way.
> 
> the next person is having a cookout with friends and planning to watch some pyrotechnics this evening.




True and false. I ate over at my aunts house, but I aint watching no farworks tonight!!


The next person is trying to get Lucky tonight.


----------



## jackoholic

Foxhound said:
			
		

> True and false. I ate over at my aunts house, but I aint watching no farworks tonight!!
> 
> 
> The next person is trying to get Lucky tonight.


false. Too late got to work tomorrow


next person wants sex all weekend long. hell with the lawn and wash.


----------



## TWLs wife

jackoholic said:
			
		

> false. Too late got to work tomorrow
> 
> 
> next person wants sex all weekend long. hell with the lawn and wash.


False

The next person wants to skip a day of work tomorrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

False. I'm scheduled off tomorrow.

The next person is writing their life story.


----------



## MysticalMom

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I'm scheduled off tomorrow.
> 
> The next person is writing their life story.



True

The next person's life story would be a best seller ( I know mine will be. )


----------



## Foxhound

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person's life story would be a best seller ( I know mine will be. )




False. It would be a decent comedy though.

The next person is planning a trip this weekend.


----------



## HollowSoul

Foxhound said:
			
		

> False. It would be a decent comedy though.
> 
> The next person is planning a trip this weekend.


true
the next person forgot to wash their feet today


----------



## Jameo

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> true
> the next person forgot to wash their feet today



where u going?

False

The next person is confuseded too


----------



## forever jewel

Jameo said:
			
		

> where u going?
> 
> False
> 
> The next person is confuseded too



False...what are you confuseded about???

The next person is calling in sick tomorrow


----------



## Somdmommy

False: I dont have to work tomorrow

The Next Person: Is getting laid tonight?


----------



## forever jewel

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: I dont have to work tomorrow
> 
> The Next Person: Is getting laid tonight?



False.  With the family tonight.

The next person is watching Big Brother 7.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  With the family tonight.
> 
> The next person is watching Big Brother 7.



False (I never watched 1-6)

The next person is missing someone a whole lot.


----------



## juggy4805

False, My wife is still here.

The next person is going to Tiki.


----------



## forever jewel

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False, My wife is still here.
> 
> The next person is going to Tiki.



False. Not quite of age  

The next person is eating rice krispies for breakfast


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. Not quite of age
> 
> The next person is eating rice krispies for breakfast



FALSE - Had eggs & oatmeal

The next person is going out for lunch...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE - Had eggs & oatmeal
> 
> The next person is going out for lunch...



False, probably eating something here quick before we head out on the road.

The next person needs a shower!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, probably eating something here quick before we head out on the road.
> 
> The next person needs a shower!!!



Sniff, Sniff    I can't wait to get off work and jump in the shower!   


The next person has a friend serving time in jail...


----------



## MysticalMom

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Sniff, Sniff    I can't wait to get off work and jump in the shower!
> 
> 
> The next person has a friend serving time in jail...



True. But around here, who doesn't?  

The next person is afraid of spiders.


----------



## forever jewel

MysticalMom said:
			
		

> True. But around here, who doesn't?
> 
> The next person is afraid of spiders.



TRUE!!!   

The next person ate pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Hules

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person ate pancakes for breakfast.



False.

The next person is trying to convince herself to go for a walk/run.


----------



## somd whisper

Hules said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is trying to convince herself to go for a walk/run.


 TRUE, because I had a stack of pancakes for breakfast...

True or False..the next person is going to the mall today


----------



## forever jewel

somd whisper said:
			
		

> TRUE, because I had a stack of pancakes for breakfast...
> 
> True or False..the next person is going to the mall today



False. waiting for the pay check at the end of the week.

The next person is going to the Eastern Shore next weekend.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. waiting for the pay check at the end of the week.
> 
> The next person is going to the Eastern Shore next weekend.


 

False. But going to Va. Beach.

The next person is watching NASCAR right now.


----------



## Angel

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> False. But going to Va. Beach.
> 
> The next person is watching NASCAR right now.


True and False (the man is flipping between NASCAR, The World Cup, and National Geographic). 

The next person is fixin' Enchilada's for Supper.


----------



## greyhound

False

The next person just got home from visiting the neighbors.


----------



## somd whisper

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just got home from visiting the neighbors.




True, well sorta went to Upstate NY to visit old friends.

True or False

The next person is getting ready to go to the movies.


----------



## Geek

somd whisper said:
			
		

> True, well sorta went to Upstate NY to visit old friends.
> 
> True or False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go to the movies.




False


The next person hates weeding the garden..


----------



## forever jewel

Geek said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person hates weeding the garden..



True!

The next person visited with three people today!


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person visited with three people today!




True.


True or false....the next person is wearing a red panties or red boxers.


----------



## Somdmommy

False: ~no comment~


The Next Person: Didnt eat lunch today?


----------



## warneckutz

somd whisper said:
			
		

> red boxers.


----------



## greyhound

Somdmommy said:
			
		

> False: ~no comment~
> 
> 
> The Next Person: Didnt eat lunch today?



True...I was so busy I forgot to eat.

The next person is hungry right now!!!!!!!


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...I was so busy I forgot to eat.
> 
> The next person is hungry right now!!!!!!!




False.  I filled up at lunch time.


The next person has a birthday party to attend this evening.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I filled up at lunch time.
> 
> 
> The next person has a birthday party to attend this evening.



False...but...I will be attending a birthday party tomorrow.

The next person ate cake tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...but...I will be attending a birthday party tomorrow.
> 
> The next person ate cake tonight.



False... a brownie

The next person is going to a wedding this weekend.


----------



## goldielocks7

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False... a brownie
> 
> The next person is going to a wedding this weekend.




LOL False But My ex is getting remarried, that was good


Next Person is short and has a mustang


----------



## MDTerps

goldielocks7 said:
			
		

> LOL False But My ex is getting remarried, that was good
> 
> 
> Next Person is short and has a mustang



False, 5'9 and I have a Highlander

Next person is leaving for Vacation tomorrow?


----------



## Purplefox

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, 5'9 and I have a Highlander
> 
> Next person is leaving for Vacation tomorrow?




False:  I leave on Friday 

Next person has a coin collection of some sort.


----------



## Dutch6

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False: I leave on Friday
> 
> Next person has a coin collection of some sort.


True: Not very big though.

The next person loves this heat.


----------



## Speedy70

Dutch6 said:
			
		

> True: Not very big though.
> 
> The next person loves this heat.




FALSE!!    


The next person has an MPD.


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> FALSE!!
> 
> 
> The next person has an MPD.



False....  

The next person is going to a Birthday party tonight


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person is going to a Birthday party tonight




True, sort of.  I'm taking my mom out to dinner for her birthday.

The next person went swimming today.


----------



## chernmax

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True, sort of.  I'm taking my mom out to dinner for her birthday.
> 
> The next person went swimming today.



False (almost)

But I got drenched by my sprinkler moving it!!!

The next person will hate tomorrows heat?


----------



## Bronwyn

chernmax said:
			
		

> False (almost)
> 
> But I got drenched by my sprinkler moving it!!!
> 
> The next person will hate tomorrows heat?



False - I plan on sleeping all day

True/False: The next person would like the power to block at least one person from ever posting on SOMD forums again.


----------



## tikipirate

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - I plan on sleeping all day
> 
> True/False: The next person would like the power to block at least one person from ever posting on SOMD forums again.


 
True! True dat, double-true!

The next person would like to toss all the Swarovski-crystal-beading, man-size-feet biatches into a pit of fiery heck.


----------



## greyhound

tikipirate said:
			
		

> True! True dat, double-true!
> 
> The next person would like to toss all the Swarovski-crystal-beading, man-size-feet biatches into a pit of fiery heck.



I don't know what that is all about, but False.

The next person has to go back to work tomorrow after being off all summer.


----------



## Bustem' Down

greyhound said:
			
		

> I don't know what that is all about, but False.
> 
> The next person has to go back to work tomorrow after being off all summer.


False, been at work. Am at work now.

The next person believes that the Apollo Moon landings were faked by the govt. and the loss of the tapes only proves that.


----------



## CandyRain

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, been at work. Am at work now.
> 
> The next person believes that the Apollo Moon landings were faked by the govt. and the loss of the tapes only proves that.


False.

The next person is going to play hookie today because it's going to be a BEAUtiful day!


----------



## forever jewel

CandyRain said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to play hookie today because it's going to be a BEAUtiful day!



False   

The next person is working at the computer all day.


----------



## Midnightrider

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is working at the computer all day.


false, that person is sitting in front of me doing NOTHING!!!!


the next person is going to bust out another forumite


----------



## forever jewel

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, that person is sitting in front of me doing NOTHING!!!!
> 
> 
> the next person is going to bust out another forumite



MR,   

False.

The next person is STARVING!!!


----------



## CandyRain

forever jewel said:
			
		

> MR,
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person is STARVING!!!


True dat!

The next person is having PASTA for lunch


----------



## Purplefox

CandyRain said:
			
		

> True dat!
> 
> The next person is having PASTA for lunch




False, I had a smoked BBQ pork sandwich.

The next person has more than one pet.


----------



## forever jewel

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False, I had a smoked BBQ pork sandwich.
> 
> The next person has more than one pet.



True!!! A cat, a dog, a fish and four horses!

The next person is putting hay up this evening.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!!! A cat, a dog, a fish and four horses!
> 
> The next person is putting hay up this evening.



False. No horses or livestock of any kind.

The next person is just starting to buy thier kids school clothes this weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. No horses or livestock of any kind.
> 
> The next person is just starting to buy thier kids school clothes this weekend.



False, I don't have kids.

The next person likes spinning


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't have kids.
> 
> The next person likes spinning



False

The next person is watching the lifetime movie "The Fantasia Barrino Story"


----------



## greyhound

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is watching the lifetime movie "The Fantasia Barrino Story"



False...But I watched the movie before it.

The next person isn't sure what spinning is.


----------



## chernmax

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...But I watched the movie before it.
> 
> The next person isn't sure what spinning is.



True, I have no idea what spinning is...

The next person got laid today or dreamed she/he did...


----------



## forever jewel

chernmax said:
			
		

> True, I have no idea what spinning is...
> 
> The next person got laid today or dreamed she/he did...



FYI, spinning is stationary bicycling. 

False...but the day is young   

The next person is tired.


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:
			
		

> FYI, spinning is stationary bicycling.
> 
> False...but the day is young
> 
> The next person is tired.



Tru dat...considering it's 4am and I haven't been to bed yet.

The next person loves the smell of fresh cut cucumbers...


----------



## Bustem' Down

Purplefox said:
			
		

> Tru dat...considering it's 4am and I haven't been to bed yet.
> 
> The next person loves the smell of fresh cut cucumbers...


Yes I do.

Speaking of smells....
The next person has had thier dog clean it's anal glands in you lap.


----------



## greyhound

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Yes I do.
> 
> Speaking of smells....
> The next person has had thier dog clean it's anal glands in you lap.



False...My dogs are to big to sit in my lap.

The next person wishes the school system would start school after Labor Day.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...My dogs are to big to sit in my lap.
> 
> The next person wishes the school system would start school after Labor Day.



False, I enjoy having my first weekend after school starts as a three day one 

The next person ate pork chops and corn bread for dinner


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I enjoy having my first weekend after school starts as a three day one
> 
> The next person ate pork chops and corn bread for dinner



False-Steak, tater and salad

The next person has not completed their yearly physical.


----------



## HillBillyChick

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False-Steak, tater and salad
> 
> The next person has not completed their yearly physical.




True. 

The next person will be going out for lunch today?


----------



## MDTerps

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will be going out for lunch today?



True... False.. I'll be out running around today, so I may or maynot eat out.

The next person has to take their kid/kids to school today, to meet their new teacher


----------



## Purplefox

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False-Steak, tater and salad
> 
> The next person has not completed their yearly physical.



For the person that left me red karma for this post.....go pizz up a tree.  You gotta be kidding me!  What are you one of those PETA freaks that are really offended that I gorge myself on animals???  

I could see someone posting and debating on my politics/opinions on various topics, but come on....get a life!    

Gotta run now, my bucket of KFC chicken with the special baby seal sauce is getting cold.


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True... False.. I'll be out running around today, so I may or maynot eat out.
> 
> The next person has to take their kid/kids to school today, to meet their new teacher



False, no kids!

The next person rode their bike over 13 miles today


----------



## Angel

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no kids!
> 
> The next person rode their bike over 13 miles today


Negative.

The next person is debating their weight loss plan.


----------



## virgovictoria

Angel said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> The next person is debating their weight loss plan.


False...

The next person has a purty bad headache...


----------



## forever jewel

Angel said:
			
		

> Negative.
> 
> The next person is debating their weight loss plan.



False...so far its working :knockonwood:

The next person needs a nebulizer treatment...


----------



## virgovictoria

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...so far its working :knockonwood:
> 
> The next person needs a nebulizer treatment...


Probably 

The next person needs to work on chores before bed, but probably won't.


----------



## mjkc135

*Where in OKLAHOMA?*



			
				teverheart2002 said:
			
		

> True, I live in Oklahoma
> 
> The next person doesn't have animals.


TRUE
I am from Oklahoma. What part are you from?


----------



## forever jewel

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Probably
> 
> The next person needs to work on chores before bed, but probably won't.



...mjkc35, I think you missed a few posts   

That was true last night   

The next person is leaving work early today


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> ...mjkc35, I think you missed a few posts
> 
> That was true last night
> 
> The next person is leaving work early today



Nope, probably working late again.

The next person needs a new car/truck?


----------



## bigtw34

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Nope, probably working late again.
> 
> The next person needs a new car/truck?



True.... one that gets better then 12 mpg

The next person hates their job...


----------



## Ecphora

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> True.... one that gets better then 12 mpg
> 
> The next person hates their job...



I don't hate it.. but I can't say that I like it either.

The next person is thinking about s*x


----------



## MDTerps

Ecphora said:
			
		

> I don't hate it.. but I can't say that I like it either.
> 
> The next person is thinking about s*x




False I'm thinking of taking a nap

The next persons electric bill was over 300.00


----------



## scottrobts

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False I'm thinking of taking a nap
> 
> The next persons electric bill was over 300.00




True, to the tune of over $400  


The next person has a commute of over 50 miles each way


----------



## Ecphora

scottrobts said:
			
		

> True, to the tune of over $400
> 
> 
> The next person has a commute of over 50 miles each way



That would be me!

The next person thinks  a storm is in the air


----------



## bigtw34

Ecphora said:
			
		

> That would be me!
> 
> The next person thinks  a storm is in the air




True I just got my ass wet outside

The next person is going out and having some fun tonight


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> True I just got my ass wet outside
> 
> The next person is going out and having some fun tonight



False...staying in tonight.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...staying in tonight.
> 
> The next person is hungry.



True, but it's not time to eat, need to finish my coffee first

The next person is going to the Jason Aldean concert tonight


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, but it's not time to eat, need to finish my coffee first
> 
> The next person is going to the Jason Aldean concert tonight



False...I wanted to take my lil sister to that concert, but she's showing her horse today at the MD state fair and couldn't go. 

The next person is moving into school tomorrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> The next person is moving into school tomorrow.



False: But I will be starting school (College) next week!

True/False The next person has cheated on a spouse at least once.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True/False The next person has cheated on a spouse at least once.



False!  Never!!!

The next person is going to Wally world today.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!  Never!!!
> 
> The next person is going to Wally world today.




False

The next person wants to bring me breakfast


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to bring me breakfast



False...maybe lunch!

The next person is going to eat lunch at Cheeseburger in Paradise!


----------



## bigtw34

False, Japanese Steak House


The next person is goin to a cookout this weekend


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> False, Japanese Steak House
> 
> 
> The next person is goin to a cookout this weekend



False...

The next person is starving!


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is starving!



False had lunch at Coffee Quarter with the SO. I'm FULL!


The next person has class tonight


----------



## bigtw34

True... but im considering on skipping


The next person could use a drink


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> True... but im considering on skipping
> 
> 
> The next person could use a drink



True!

The next person is about to watch Opera...


----------



## Midnightrider

false
the next person is taking tomorrow off to have the ol' 4 day weekend


----------



## sugarmama

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is taking tomorrow off to have the ol' 4 day weekend



false... you biatch!   

The next person is still full from lunch at cheeseburger in paradise.


----------



## Ecphora

sugarmama said:
			
		

> false... you biatch!
> 
> The next person is still full from lunch at cheeseburger in paradise.



No I didn't eat lunch.

Next person is lonley


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> No I didn't eat lunch.
> 
> Next person is lonley



False, I have my girls, my man and my family...I'm set 

The next person made homemade chicken and rice soup for dinner


----------



## greenbag13

True and I fed it to the kids I keep in my basement.

The next person has webbed feet.......


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True and I fed it to the kids I keep in my basement.
> 
> The next person has webbed feet.......



False!

The next person slept in this morning


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person slept in this morning




False     

The next person is going to get WET while camping this weekend!!


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to get WET while camping this weekend!!



 Most likely!

The next person is getting dressed, right now!


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Most likely!
> 
> The next person is getting dressed, right now!




False

The next person was up at 4am this morning


----------



## Softballkid

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person was up at 4am this morning




False - 3:15 


The next person is going to watch the football game tonight


----------



## MDTerps

Softballkid said:
			
		

> False - 3:15
> 
> 
> The next person is going to watch the football game tonight



FALSE!!!!!!!!  

The next person wants to finish my homework for me


----------



## greyhound

MDTerps said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!!!!!
> 
> The next person wants to finish my homework for me



False....

The next person got up late.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person got up late.



False, early, 5am!

The next person is going for a bike ride on this sunny afternoon


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, early, 5am!
> 
> The next person is going for a bike ride on this sunny afternoon



False, have to work until 5, class at 530-7, then home to cook some dinner

The next person had chocolate for lunch


----------



## mv_princess

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, have to work until 5, class at 530-7, then home to cook some dinner
> 
> The next person had chocolate for lunch


 True I had a milkshake.

The next person would like to go on vacation.


----------



## Cockdiesel

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True I had a milkshake.
> 
> The next person would like to go on vacation.



True. Far, far away from here for quite some time.

The next reply to this will be over one hour from now.


----------



## thakidistight

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True I had a milkshake.
> 
> The next person would like to go on vacation.



Hells yeah, wanna take me?

The next person waiting on quitting time...


----------



## bigtw34

Who isnt?

The next person is going to MIR tomarrow night


----------



## CMC122

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> Who isnt?
> 
> The next person is going to MIR tomarrow night


Nope, not even tomorrow night.




The next person is making scrambled eggs and toast for dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Nope, not even tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is making scrambled eggs and toast for dinner.



True, maybe...that sounds good!!!

The next person is exhausted!


----------



## Ecphora

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> True. Far, far away from here for quite some time.
> 
> The next reply to this will be over one hour from now.



True

The next person is going to a football game tonight.


----------



## Angel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to a football game tonight.


False.

The next person is enjoying a nice, cold, Coors Light.  :ahhh:


----------



## forever jewel

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is enjoying a nice, cold, Coors Light.  :ahhh:



False, I don't care for beer.

The next person is trying to decide what to make for breakfast.


----------



## Wenchy

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False-cereral is aready made.
> 
> The next person has started shopping for Christmas.



False.

The next person is still throwing out crap from last Christmas, and the Christmas before, and the Christmas before...


----------



## forever jewel

Wenchy said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is still throwing out crap from last Christmas, and the Christmas before, and the Christmas before...



False.

The next person is baking chicken for dinner


----------



## bigtw34

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is baking chicken for dinner




False, got class tonight so im eatin arby's


The next person drives a sports car


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> False, got class tonight so im eatin arby's
> 
> 
> The next person drives a sports car



False, just a cavalier...

The next person is eating breakfast.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just a cavalier...
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast.



False, I'm getting ready to have dinner though.

The next person loves this cooler weather.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I'm getting ready to have dinner though.
> 
> The next person loves this cooler weather.



False.  While I find this weather extremely comfortable, I dislike knowing it precedes a cold winter, which I hate. 

The next person is or will talk on the phone soon.


----------



## bigtw34

True, This guy will not shutup. 

The next person voted yesterday.


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> True, This guy will not shutup.
> 
> The next person voted yesterday.



False, classes all day...couldn't make it up the road.  Besides, I had no idea who to vote for anyway.

The next person ate a hamburger for lunch


----------



## Ecphora

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, classes all day...couldn't make it up the road.  Besides, I had no idea who to vote for anyway.
> 
> The next person ate a hamburger for lunch



Nope..not eating lunch

The next person would like to met someone from the forums


----------



## bigtw34

True, single hot blond girl would be nice. 

The next person did not go on vacation this past summer.


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> True, single hot blond girl would be nice.
> 
> The next person did not go on vacation this past summer.



False, OBX!!!

The next person just finished classes for the day.


----------



## unixpirate

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, OBX!!!
> 
> The next person just finished classes for the day.




True, just got back from the OBX!

The next person just got a haircut


----------



## remaxrealtor

unixpirate said:
			
		

> True, just got back from the OBX!
> 
> The next person just got a haircut


False, but made an appt. for one today.

The next person lives in a townhouse.


----------



## forever jewel

unixpirate said:
			
		

> True, just got back from the OBX!
> 
> The next person just got a haircut



False.  My bf doesn't think so, but I probably should get my hair cut, an inch or two. 

The next person had cereal for dinner.


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  My bf doesn't think so, but I probably should get my hair cut, an inch or two.
> 
> The next person had cereal for dinner.




False.  I had porkchops cooked on the grill and lima beans from my Dad's garden. 

The next person will stay up too late tonight.


----------



## desertrat

wasntme said:
			
		

> i live in compton


And..........?


----------



## MDTerps

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  I had porkchops cooked on the grill and lima beans from my Dad's garden.
> 
> The next person will stay up too late tonight.




I hope not!

The next person is hungry..


----------



## Ecphora

MDTerps said:
			
		

> I hope not!
> 
> The next person is hungry..


Yes.. and my company is having a cookout today


----------



## Ecphora

Ecphora said:
			
		

> Yes.. and my company is having a cookout today


ohh  ... the next person answers phones all day


----------



## MDTerps

Ecphora said:
			
		

> ohh  ... the next person answers phones all day



Only the one on my desk

The next person just came in from the rain


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Only the one on my desk
> 
> The next person just came in from the rain



False, been in class for the last hour.

The next person got a package in the mail today


----------



## Speedy70

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, been in class for the last hour.
> 
> The next person got a package in the mail today




True! 

The next person forgot their umbrella.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> False, got class tonight so im eatin arby's
> 
> 
> The next person drives a sports car


 
False....Volvo Station wagon

The next person has peed in the last 24 hours..


----------



## Bronwyn

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> False....Volvo Station wagon
> 
> The next person has peed in the last 24 hours..


 
True   doesn't everyone?

The next person was once in a bad car accident.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True   doesn't everyone?
> 
> The next person was once in a bad car accident.



True, when I was 3, my mother, sister and I were rear-ended...

The next person is drinking tea this morning


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, when I was 3, my mother, sister and I were rear-ended...
> 
> The next person is drinking tea this morning




False. 

The next person needs a  massage today.


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a  massage today.



TRUE!!! I'd love a massage 

The next person is eating chili for lunch


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!! I'd love a massage
> 
> The next person is eating chili for lunch




False, although that would have tested better than what I had. 

The next person is having horrible back pains today... and is a big baby because of it.


----------



## Midnightrider

that you are.... I mean false

The next person wants to leave work NOW!!!


----------



## maliberry

TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The next person will will be heading to the bar tonight...


----------



## Midnightrider

maliberry said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The next person will will be heading to the bar tonight...


true, but not until after golf


the next person will be enjoying 9 holes this afternoon


----------



## sugarmama

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> that you are.... I mean false
> 
> The next person wants to leave work NOW!!!


----------



## sugarmama

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true, but not until after golf
> 
> 
> the next person will be enjoying 9 holes this afternoon




True, but not the kind of holes you're talking about.   

The next person will be partaking in some gardening this afternoon.


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> True, but not the kind of holes you're talking about.
> 
> The next person will be partaking in some gardening this afternoon.



False.

The next person is getting ready to start dinner, so she can eat by 5


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> True, but not the kind of holes you're talking about.
> 
> The next person will be partaking in some gardening this afternoon.



False.

The next person is getting ready to start dinner, so she can eat by 5


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to start dinner, so she can eat by 5


 
False. Had Besche Oil Company here performing their finest (it's another, soon to be thread, _maybe_)

The next person is reading SOMD.com forums and will respond to this thread.


----------



## greyhound

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> False. Had Besche Oil Company here performing their finest (it's another, soon to be thread, _maybe_)
> 
> The next person is reading SOMD.com forums and will respond to this thread.




TRUE....amazing......   

The next person wants a cup of hot tea.


----------



## nyte-angel82

True. How did you know? orange spiced tea'd be good..


----------



## buddy999

greyhound said:
			
		

> TRUE....amazing......
> 
> The next person wants a cup of hot tea.



False.  

The next person voted for JPC in the primary.


----------



## forever jewel

buddy999 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person voted for JPC in the primary.



FALSE! Hell no, I didn't vote for that idiot!

The next person is eating/ate cereal for breakfast.


----------



## bigtw34

False ... I dont eat breakfast


The next person is goin to Checkers for lunch


----------



## forever jewel

bigtw34 said:
			
		

> False ... I dont eat breakfast
> 
> 
> The next person is goin to Checkers for lunch



False, cookin' something in the kitchen.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## greenbag13

Very true....
The next person has had a relationship with a penguin.....


----------



## baileydog

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> Very true....
> The next person has had a relationship with a penguin.....




I guess that me, bytheway....the penquin was great!  
The next person is playing hookey from work.


----------



## forever jewel

baileydog said:
			
		

> I guess that me, bytheway....the penquin was great!
> The next person is playing hookey from work.



False. I was at work by 6am this morning  

The next person hates cold weather!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. I was at work by 6am this morning
> 
> The next person hates cold weather!



FALSE! I LOVE it!!! 

The next person is SO excited for the 4 day weekend!!


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> FALSE! I LOVE it!!!
> 
> The next person is SO excited for the 4 day weekend!!



TRUE!  Although I do have lots of hw to do...but a four day weekend is still great!!!!

The next person is eating Quizno's for dinner.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!  Although I do have lots of hw to do...but a four day weekend is still great!!!!
> 
> The next person is eating Quizno's for dinner.



False.

The next person is all jacked up


----------



## Ecphora

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is all jacked up



False, maybe this weekend though

Next person has big plans for the weekend


----------



## greyhound

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, maybe this weekend though
> 
> Next person has big plans for the weekend



All depends on your definition of BIG.   

The next person is looking forward to happy hour tomorrow!!!!


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> All depends on your definition of BIG.
> 
> The next person is looking forward to happy hour tomorrow!!!!



False. _Almost_ 21...a little over a month left 

The next person is seeing "The Departed" this weekend


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. _Almost_ 21...a little over a month left
> 
> The next person is seeing "The Departed" this weekend



False

The next person is having hamburgers for dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having hamburgers for dinner.



False.

The next person is on the phone for a few minutes.


----------



## greenbag13

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is on the phone for a few minutes.



True, but after 2 minutes my butt got numb and I fell off the phone.

The next person is wondering why they are up at 1 in the morning reading meaningless posts such as this one.....


----------



## TWLs wife

Welcome back Green bag. I missed you.


----------



## MDTerps

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, but after 2 minutes my butt got numb and I fell off the phone.
> 
> The next person is wondering why they are up at 1 in the morning reading meaningless posts such as this one.....



Flase, I was sleeping

The next person is at work today


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase, I was sleeping
> 
> The next person is at work today



False.

The next person is going to the gym this morning.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to the gym this morning.



False.

The next person is going to the Sotterley Wine Festival today.


----------



## Nupe2

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to the Sotterley Wine Festival today.



False (going tomorrow)

The next person just fired up their computer.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False (going tomorrow)
> 
> The next person just fired up their computer.



False (been fired up)

Next person just ate lunch.

(maybe we'll see you tomorrow at the fest)


----------



## Nupe2

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (been fired up)
> 
> Next person just ate lunch.
> 
> (maybe we'll see you tomorrow at the fest)



False (getting ready to now though)

Next person is wondering what to have for dinner tonight.

(look for you there!)


----------



## forever jewel

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False (getting ready to now though)
> 
> Next person is wondering what to have for dinner tonight.
> 
> (look for you there!)



False, ate already! Leftover chinese 

The next person is seeing _The Departed_ tonight


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, ate already! Leftover chinese
> 
> The next person is seeing _The Departed_ tonight



False

The next person is cooking something in a crockpot.


----------



## Angel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is cooking something in a crockpot.


False.

The next person is reheating something in a dutch oven.


----------



## forever jewel

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is reheating something in a dutch oven.



 dutch oven! 

...False 

The next person just ate homemade bread her roommate made


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

forever jewel said:
			
		

> dutch oven!
> 
> ...False
> 
> The next person just ate homemade bread her roommate made



False

The next person is up late at night on the internet


----------



## forever jewel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is up late at night on the internet



False.

The next person is watching the Today show.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching the Today show.



False.

The next person is going to make an appointment with their therapist.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to make an appointment with their therapist.



False (I ain't nuts  )

The next person is making breakfast.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (I ain't nuts  )
> 
> The next person is making breakfast.



False.

The next person is going to lick someone's face!


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to lick someone's face!



False 

The next person is eating dinner.


----------



## peaches

False-already ate.

The next person knows whats for dinner tomarrow


----------



## greyhound

peaches said:
			
		

> False-already ate.
> 
> The next person knows whats for dinner tomarrow



False...I don't even know what is for dinner tonight.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## Angel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't even know what is for dinner tonight.
> 
> The next person is hungry.


True.

The next person is watching Orange County Chopper.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Angel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is watching Orange County Chopper.



Does video count? If yes then true


I think Mikey is HOT

the next person will be taking tomorrow off.


----------



## forever jewel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> Does video count? If yes then true
> 
> 
> I think Mikey is HOT
> 
> the next person will be taking tomorrow off.



Nicole, like the avatar!    

False.

The next person had a wonderful day today!!!


----------



## greenbag13

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Nicole, like the avatar!
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person had a wonderful day today!!!


Too early to tell, so far so good.....

The next person has food stuck between their teeth......


----------



## CandyRain

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> Too early to tell, so far so good.....
> 
> The next person has food stuck between their teeth......


  Just brushed!

The next person is making   .


----------



## forever jewel

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Just brushed!
> 
> The next person is making   .



False, not at the moment...but in a few minutes I will 

The next person is eating a piece of toast.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not at the moment...but in a few minutes I will
> 
> The next person is eating a piece of toast.



False!  I hate toast.

The next person is going to confront someone today.


----------



## mainman

lillymay said:
			
		

> False! I hate toast.
> 
> The next person is going to confront someone today.


False (I'm a lover, not a fighter 

The next person needs to shave her back.


----------



## janey83

mainman said:
			
		

> False (I'm a lover, not a fighter
> 
> The next person needs to shave her back.




Uhh false.

The next person is wearing heels.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

janey83 said:
			
		

> Uhh false.
> 
> The next person is wearing heels.




True, but right now that is about it....late for work as always....  

The next person will be surfing the internet


----------



## lillymay

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> True, but right now that is about it....late for work as always....
> 
> The next person will be surfing the internet



True.

The next person will smile and say hello to a complete stranger today.


----------



## Ecphora

lillymay said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will smile and say hello to a complete stranger today.



True, I do it every day!

The next person is hungry and hasn't had lunch yet.


----------



## lillymay

Ecphora said:
			
		

> True, I do it every day!
> 
> The next person is hungry and hasn't had lunch yet.



Yep and that's really freaky because that's what I was going to write.  Hmm.

The next person is going to buy a tube of toothpaste today.


----------



## nachomama

lillymay said:
			
		

> Yep and that's really freaky because that's what I was going to write.  Hmm.
> 
> The next person is going to buy a tube of toothpaste today.



That's freaky, just came back from CVS and one thing I bought was Mentadent...

The next person rearranged furniture over the holiday weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> Yep and that's really freaky because that's what I was going to write.  Hmm.
> 
> The next person is going to buy a tube of toothpaste today.



false.  

The next person is doing laundry.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person is doing laundry.



False.  Did it all yesterday.

The next person is going to have an ephinany.


----------



## greenbag13

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Did it all yesterday.
> 
> The next person is going to have an ephinany.


 

True, hence the divorce I'm going through.....
The next person is bored with their life......


----------



## lillymay

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, hence the divorce I'm going through.....
> The next person is bored with their life......



False.  I'm helping my friend that is pretty much bed ridden today so I would never say I'm bored.  A friend in need...blah, blah, blah.

The next person is going to the gym this afternoon.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  I'm helping my friend that is pretty much bed ridden today so I would never say I'm bored.  A friend in need...blah, blah, blah.
> 
> The next person is going to the gym this afternoon.



False, rode 13.5 mi on my bike this morning 

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## Hules

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, rode 13.5 mi on my bike this morning
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False.

The next person is full from dinner


----------



## forever jewel

Hules said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is full from dinner



False, just satisfied.

The next person is fighting off a pissy mood...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just satisfied.
> 
> The next person is fighting off a pissy mood...



True (been fighting it all day  )


The next person is ready to go to bed.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (been fighting it all day  )
> 
> 
> The next person is ready to go to bed.



True!

The next person should be researching, but doesn't feel like it.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person should be researching, but doesn't feel like it.



False.

The next person wants a snack before bed.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants a snack before bed.



False.

The next person needs a


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a



True 

The next person will give some a hug before bed


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will give some a hug before bed



Thanks, that actually made me feel a bit better, even if it was an e-hug,


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Thanks, that actually made me feel a bit better, even if it was an e-hug,



Anytime  I actually love to make people feel good.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Anytime  I actually love to make people feel good.



 Well you're quite good at it!


----------



## gumbo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will give some a hug before bed


False.................  Allright heres a    up for grabs.

The next person doesn't have a damn thing better to do.


----------



## tikipirate

gumbo said:
			
		

> False.................  Allright heres a  up for grabs.
> 
> The next person doesn't have a damn thing better to do.


 
False... I'm going night-night.

The next person is going to respond to this thread, crawl into bed, and reach for the wascally wabbit...

(I hope the next person is a 'she'!)


----------



## MDTerps

tikipirate said:
			
		

> False... I'm going night-night.
> 
> The next person is going to respond to this thread, crawl into bed, and reach for the wascally wabbit...
> 
> (I hope the next person is a 'she'!)



False

The next person had pancakes for breakfast


----------



## Bronwyn

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person had pancakes for breakfast



False. Cookie Crisp 

The next person just got a promotion


----------



## lillymay

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Cookie Crisp
> 
> The next person just got a promotion



False.  Most likely not.

The next person will not allow others to pressure them into something today.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Most likely not.
> 
> The next person will not allow others to pressure them into something today.



False...I'm not so easily convinced all the time 

The next person just got out of the shower!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I'm not so easily convinced all the time
> 
> The next person just got out of the shower!



False, took one last night. 

The next person is hungry already.


----------



## forever jewel

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False, took one last night.
> 
> The next person is hungry already.



False, ate a bowl of cereal with blueberries for breakfast 

The next person needs a haircut.

 Suga!


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, ate a bowl of cereal with blueberries for breakfast
> 
> The next person needs a haircut.
> 
> Suga!



False.  Hit the dollar menu up this a.m.

The next person will forgive someone today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person responding will be one of SOMD.Enigma's many MPD's



False

The next person is contemplating what is for lunch.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is contemplating what is for lunch.




TRUE, I am starving...

The next person will be thinking about this weekend.


----------



## MDTerps

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> TRUE, I am starving...
> 
> The next person will be thinking about this weekend.



True and False, I have thought about this weekned but currently I'm thinking about what class to take in the spring

The next person will go to the gym at some point today


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True and False, I have thought about this weekned but currently I'm thinking about what class to take in the spring
> 
> The next person will go to the gym at some point today



True, went this morning.

The next person wants to hit something!


----------



## Midnightrider

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, went this morning.
> 
> The next person wants to hit something!


true. hehehehe

the next person is glad the day is half over


----------



## mygoldnhorse

True  
The next person is getting ready to take a nap.


----------



## nitwhit3286

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is getting ready to take a nap.




False, I want to take a nap but I have work at 5pm

The next person is going to come home and prepare something really elegant for dinner.


----------



## MDTerps

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> False, I want to take a nap but I have work at 5pm
> 
> The next person is going to come home and prepare something really elegant for dinner.



True, If tacos are elegant  

The next person would like a nice cold Diet A&W Rootbeer


----------



## peaches

False-don't like diet soda.
The next person will go to the Farm Life Festival


----------



## forever jewel

peaches said:
			
		

> False-don't like diet soda.
> The next person will go to the Farm Life Festival



False...not enough time in the day...

The next person is tired.


----------



## ScorchTomato

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...not enough time in the day...
> 
> The next person is tired.



False.

The next person is Playing Breath Of Fire on Super Nintendo Entertainment System.


----------



## forever jewel

ScorchTomato said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is Playing Breath Of Fire on Super Nintendo Entertainment System.



False...

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False.  I will be in two minutes.

The next person will make a cup of coffee.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  I will be in two minutes.
> 
> The next person will make a cup of coffee.



True, because of you I grabbed my third cup 

The next person is contemplating lunch.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, because of you I grabbed my third cup
> 
> The next person is contemplating lunch.



False.  

The next person will have lunch with a friend today.


----------



## peaches

False-home alone, unless you count the dog and cats

The next person will plan a date for the weekend


----------



## somd whisper

peaches said:
			
		

> False-home alone, unless you count the dog and cats
> 
> The next person will plan a date for the weekend




False....have not dated in a while.....too gun shy...


The next person is going to shop on the internet...


----------



## forever jewel

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False....have not dated in a while.....too gun shy...
> 
> 
> The next person is going to shop on the internet...



False.

The next person ate at asahi for lunch


----------



## Midnightrider

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person ate at asahi for lunch


true, 

the next person can raise their eyebrows one at a time


----------



## MDTerps

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> true,
> 
> the next person can raise their eyebrows one at a time



False

The next person wants to have it out with a co-worker


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to have it out with a co-worker



False

The next person is sad today


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is sad today




False

The next person is off tomorrow


----------



## nitwhit3286

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is sad today




True I am kinda sad that the stupid mofo's at VW in waldorf don't know what is going on with our car. 

The next person will be going christmas shopping tonight.


----------



## juggy4805

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> True I am kinda sad that the stupid mofo's at VW in waldorf don't know what is going on with our car.
> 
> The next person will be going christmas shopping tonight.




False did to much clubbing over the weekend.



The next person hates the Redskins.


----------



## Ecphora

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False did to much clubbing over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person hates the Redskins.



No.. still a diehard Redskins fan  But I might be a Ravens fan also  

The next person is going to a high school homecoming game tomarrow night


----------



## virgovictoria

Ecphora said:
			
		

> No.. still a diehard Redskins fan  But I might be a Ravens fan also
> 
> The next person is going to a high school homecoming game tomarrow night


Don't think so...

The next person also choked on their soda thinking about being at a HS homecoming game tomorrow night...


----------



## Ecphora

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Don't think so...
> 
> The next person also choked on their soda thinking about being at a HS homecoming game tomorrow night...



My son is a senior and the starting defensive linebacker


----------



## forever jewel

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Don't think so...
> 
> The next person also choked on their soda thinking about being at a HS homecoming game tomorrow night...



False.

The next person is busy, busy, busy today!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is busy, busy, busy today!



True.

The next person is working late this evening.


----------



## ScorchTomato

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is working late this evening.


False.

The next person is on Southern Maryland Community Forums


----------



## jaybeeztoo

ScorchTomato said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is on Southern Maryland Community Forums



True 

The next person is using a wireless connection.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is using a wireless connection.



False.

The next person is eating a Nature Valley Sweet-n-Salty bar


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating a Nature Valley Sweet-n-Salty bar



False (but I have them in the kitchen  )

The next person is watching Runaway Bride.


----------



## Fallen

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (but I have them in the kitchen  )
> 
> The next person is watching Runaway Bride.


False

The next person is going out of town for the weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going out of town for the weekend.



False...kinda.

The next person is going home for the weekend.


----------



## mv_princess

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...kinda.
> 
> The next person is going home for the weekend.


 Well true I guess, I go home every weekend. 

The next person wishes they were playing in the snow!!


----------



## forever jewel

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Well true I guess, I go home every weekend.
> 
> The next person wishes they were playing in the snow!!



False, I don't like playing in the snow all that much.

The next person is superstitious


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't like playing in the snow all that much.
> 
> The next person is superstitious




True, very much so....

The next person is going to skip lunch to go home early.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False  
The next person had a crabcake for lunch


----------



## nitwhit3286

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> The next person had a crabcake for lunch




Nope!  Had okada for lunch!

Next person is going to be making a trip to target!


----------



## CMC122

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Nope! Had okada for lunch!
> 
> Next person is going to be making a trip to target!


True, probably tomorrow.



The next person will be snuggling under the covers and watching a movie tonight.


----------



## peaches

True-Snuggling   Movie-maybe

The next person will go to Walmart this weekend


----------



## greenbag13

True- 3AM on a Saturday, man you talk about some good scenery......

The next person is sitting on inflatable furniture....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True- 3AM on a Saturday, man you talk about some good scenery......
> 
> The next person is sitting on inflatable furniture....



False.

The next person is watching Deal or No Deal.


----------



## peaches

True

The next person will eat a snack before bed


----------



## greenbag13

True, but that won't be until 6AM.....

The next person bites their fingernails (no, that's not my snack).......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, but that won't be until 6AM.....
> 
> The next person bites their fingernails (no, that's not my snack).......



False (used to, but not anymore)

The next person is getting sleepy.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (used to, but not anymore)
> 
> The next person is getting sleepy.


 Very true......
The next person misses watching Saturday morning cartoons.....


----------



## somd whisper

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> Very true......
> The next person misses watching Saturday morning cartoons.....




False I still watch them and use the kids as a excuse....  

The next person is in love......with themselves.....no just kidding but the next person is in love.....


----------



## slotted

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False I still watch them and use the kids as a excuse....
> 
> The next person is in love......with themselves.....no just kidding but the next person is in love.....


true/false.... 

The next person wants to be Meg Ryan.


----------



## greenbag13

slotted said:
			
		

> true/false....
> 
> The next person wants to be Meg Ryan.


False......
The next person is eyeing a chip they dropped on the floor.......


----------



## sunflower

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False......
> The next person is eyeing a chip they dropped on the floor.......


 
False

The next person is getting ready to go to bed for the 2nd time tonight


----------



## forever jewel

sunflower said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go to bed for the 2nd time tonight



False...

The next person is worried sick about someone dear to them...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is worried sick about someone dear to them...




True......

The next person is looking forward to today to spend with their kid(s)


----------



## river rat

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> True......
> 
> The next person is looking forward to today to spend with their kid(s)




False, don't have kids.

The next person is an Redskins fan.


----------



## HollowSoul

river rat said:
			
		

> False, don't have kids.
> 
> The next person is an Redskins fan.


false, i don't follow sports

the next person didn't wipe well this morning


----------



## lillymay

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> false, i don't follow sports
> 
> the next person didn't wipe well this morning



Probably True due to a serious hangover.    

The next person is going to take a shower.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> Probably True due to a serious hangover.
> 
> The next person is going to take a shower.



Eventually 

The next person is contemplating breakfast.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Eventually
> 
> The next person is contemplating breakfast.



False, made french toast for my lil sister and I 

The next person is tired.


----------



## virgovictoria

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, made french toast for my lil sister and I
> 
> The next person is tired.


True!  Ugh.

The next person cannot decide what to do today!


----------



## Speedy70

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> True!  Ugh.
> 
> The next person cannot decide what to do today!




False, I just need to get off of the internet to do it. 

The next person is a myspace geek.


----------



## somd whisper

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I just need to get off of the internet to do it.
> 
> The next person is a myspace geek.



False....but I know many that are.

The next person is going to fix a snack and watch some DVD's.


----------



## peaches

False-just got back from the Ravens game

The next person is looking forward to that lovely commute to work on Monday morning


----------



## Speedy70

peaches said:
			
		

> False-just got back from the Ravens game
> 
> The next person is looking forward to that lovely commute to work on Monday morning




True, considering it's only 15 minutes for me and no stop signs or stop lights. 

The next person has a headache.


----------



## greenbag13

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True, considering it's only 15 minutes for me and no stop signs or stop lights.
> 
> The next person has a headache.



False, I get off work in 2 hours, headache is gone......

The next person is working on a good sick voice to call in with.....


----------



## princess73

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, I get off work in 2 hours, headache is gone......
> 
> The next person is working on a good sick voice to call in with.....



false...  I get off work in 3 hours.

the next person is dreading going out in the cold this morning.


----------



## Bustem' Down

princess73 said:
			
		

> false...  I get off work in 3 hours.
> 
> the next person is dreading going out in the cold this morning.



False, I love the cold.

The next person did something they regret this weekend.


----------



## somd whisper

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, I love the cold.
> 
> The next person did something they regret this weekend.




False. WONDERFUL weekend.

The next person will send someone green karma just to be nice.


----------



## lillymay

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False. WONDERFUL weekend.
> 
> The next person will send someone green karma just to be nice.



True.

The next person is going to eat chili today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False...   had it yesterday
The next person is going to lunch with friends


----------



## mainman

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False...  had it yesterday
> The next person is going to lunch with friends


 
False

The next person is going to bring me lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

mainman said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to bring me lunch.



false, I don't know where you are...

The next person got a flu shot today


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> false, I don't know where you are...
> 
> The next person got a flu shot today



False.

The next person is terrifiied of shots.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False ...I love shots of Goldschlager  :hiccup:  


The next person is playing hooky from work.


----------



## lillymay

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False ...I love shots of Goldschlager  :hiccup:
> 
> 
> The next person is playing hooky from work.



False.   I'm heading out to work in a minute.

The next person will have to change a flat tire today.


----------



## greenbag13

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.   I'm heading out to work in a minute.
> 
> The next person will have to change a flat tire today.



False, but I did a brake job.....
The next person was late for work today......


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, but I did a brake job.....
> The next person was late for work today......



False. 

The next person has taken care of a sick bf/gf for the past few days.


----------



## peaches

False

The next person is sleepy


----------



## lillymay

peaches said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is sleepy



True.  Just got in from work.

The next person is going to forget their umbrella.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True.  Just got in from work.
> 
> The next person is going to forget their umbrella.



True.

The next person is battling online drama.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is battling online drama.




True/False....I had some but it just ain't worth the time ....but there does seem to many of those going on still.

The nextperson is going to go to out to dinner tonight


----------



## lillymay

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> True/False....I had some but it just ain't worth the time ....but there does seem to many of those going on still.
> 
> The nextperson is going to go to out to dinner tonight




False because I'm broke.

The next person is not going to get involved in any drama today!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False because I'm broke.
> 
> The next person is not going to get involved in any drama today!



False (I already am involved  )

The next person packed their lunch today.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (I already am involved  )
> 
> The next person packed their lunch today.



False.

The next person is bored.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (I already am involved  )
> 
> The next person packed their lunch today.



False.  Not going anywhere that requires packing 

The next person is doing laundry.


----------



## peaches

true-
the next person is planning what to do with the kids on Friday (school closed)


----------



## nachomama

False.  I'm making a list of things THEY will be doing while I'm at work!

The next person is trying to figure out where/what's for lunch today.


----------



## somd whisper

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  I'm making a list of things THEY will be doing while I'm at work!
> 
> The next person is trying to figure out where/what's for lunch today.




False.....already ate lunch but I am planning on dinner

The next person is thinking about their next payday


----------



## lillymay

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False.....already ate lunch but I am planning on dinner
> 
> The next person is thinking about their next payday



False.

The next person will answer my previous post.


----------



## lillymay

Kittie said:
			
		

> True
> The next person didn't see your previous post



False.  I posted it.  LOL!

The next person will bake brownies today!  YUM!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False....does sound yummy though.

The next person is going on a job interview tomorrow.


----------



## nachomama

False...wishing I was though...

The next person is getting ready to make tracks out the door.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False...wishing I was though...
> 
> The next person is getting ready to make tracks out the door.



False (still an hour and a half to go  )

The next person LOVES their job.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

True....absolutely 

The next person is off tomorrow


----------



## lillymay

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True....absolutely
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow



True.

The next person will make dinner reservations.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

lillymay said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will make dinner reservations.



True but in the past tense

The next person will be getting ready for work tomorrow


----------



## forever jewel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> True but in the past tense
> 
> The next person will be getting ready for work tomorrow



False...class.

The next person is exhausted, but can't sleep.  Too worried about my bf in Washington Medical Center


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False   

The next person is having pancakes for breakfast


----------



## lillymay

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having pancakes for breakfast



False.  Had steak and eggs.

The next person is getting ready to hit the sack!


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Had steak and eggs.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to hit the sack!



False.

The next person can't concentrate today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't concentrate today.



True.

The next person is broke.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is broke.



True.  You already knew that!~   

The next person is going to eat BooBerry cereal!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True.  You already knew that!~
> 
> The next person is going to eat BooBerry cereal!



False (I don't have any money for food)

The next person is going to check their email


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (I don't have any money for food)
> 
> The next person is going to check their email



False, haven't done that in a few days...

The next person ate an orange.


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, haven't done that in a few days...
> 
> The next person ate an orange.




TRUE!

The next person is going to go surf the forums for something interesting to get into.


----------



## chernmax

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Had steak and eggs.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to hit the sack!



False, I was scratching it!!!   

The next person is going to read my response twice before laughing...


----------



## Daffy

chernmax said:
			
		

> False, I was scratching it!!!
> 
> The next person is going to read my response twice before laughing...



False...it took me three times!    

The next person works on base.


----------



## nachomama

(still laughing at chernmax's reply...)

False - work in DC.  

The next person is going to a high school football game tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False...going to visit my 90 yr old Grandfather  

The next person is not feeling well today.


----------



## lillymay

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False...going to visit my 90 yr old Grandfather
> 
> The next person is not feeling well today.



False.

The next person will call a long lost friend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will call a long lost friend.



True 

The next person is eating breakfast.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast.



True. Candy Corn!    

The next person needs to get that stick outta their azz.


----------



## rack'm

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast.




False, I ate it an hour ago.......


The next person won all three last night.


----------



## lillymay

rack'm said:
			
		

> False, I ate it an hour ago.......
> 
> 
> The next person won all three last night.



False.

The next person will take it to a whole different level.


----------



## rack'm

lillymay said:
			
		

> The next person will take it to a whole different level.




True........


The next person needs more sleep


----------



## jaybeeztoo

rack'm said:
			
		

> True........
> 
> 
> The next person needs more sleep



True (always  )

The next person is swamped at work today.


----------



## rack'm

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (always  )
> 
> The next person is swamped at work today.




False. 


The next person will be taking lunch in an hour......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

rack'm said:
			
		

> False.   to Rack'm
> 
> 
> The next person will be taking lunch in an hour......



False 

The next person will be taking lunch in two hours.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be taking lunch in two hours.



False! Wow, you wait until noon for lunch??? I'm starving at 11! 

The next person is driving up to WHC in DC tonight.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False! Wow, you wait until noon for lunch??? I'm starving at 11!
> 
> The next person is driving up to WHC in DC tonight.



False....
The next person is counting down the minutes till it's time to leave work...


----------



## nachomama

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False....
> The next person is counting down the minutes till it's time to leave work...



True (1 hour; 10 minutes...)

The next person is going to a Halloween Party this weekend and NOT wearing a costume...


----------



## nitwhit3286

nachomama said:
			
		

> True (1 hour; 10 minutes...)
> 
> The next person is going to a Halloween Party this weekend and NOT wearing a costume...




false...not going to a halloween party unfortunately...

The next person will try to do some home organization this evening.


----------



## peaches

False-chilled with Survivor and pizza

The next person is partying tomarrow night


----------



## jaybeeztoo

peaches said:
			
		

> False-chilled with Survivor and pizza
> 
> The next person is partying tomarrow night



False.

The next person is yawning and ready to go to bed.


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is yawning and ready to go to bed.




False, I actually slept pretty well last night!

The next person is having their 3 cup of coffee for the day


----------



## greenbag13

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I actually slept pretty well last night!
> 
> The next person is having their 3 cup of coffee for the day


False, but my second red bull.......
The next person is eating soggy fruit loops......


----------



## Foxhound

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, but my second red bull.......
> The next person is eating soggy fruit loops......



False. I've decided to fast today.

The next person is daydreaming.


----------



## Bronwyn

Foxhound said:
			
		

> False. I've decided to fast today.
> 
> The next person is daydreaming.



True   

The next person is about to go to a funeral


----------



## greyhound

Foxhound said:
			
		

> False. I've decided to fast today.
> 
> The next person is daydreaming.



False, Just finished a messy art project.

The next person is cleaning up after a messy art project.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

greyhound said:
			
		

> False, Just finished a messy art project.
> 
> The next person is cleaning up after a messy art project.



False, I'm not good at art!!

The next person just finished a meatball sub for lunch...and is now way too stuffed!


----------



## greenbag13

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, I'm not good at art!!
> 
> The next person just finished a meatball sub for lunch...and is now way too stuffed!


False, 2 cans of tuna....
The next person is going to blow off the rest of the day at work....


----------



## somd whisper

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, 2 cans of tuna....
> The next person is going to blow off the rest of the day at work....





False.

The next person is going to go to the movies this weekend.


----------



## MDTerps

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to go to the movies this weekend.




False

The next person is ready to take a nap


----------



## cdsulhoff

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is ready to take a nap





true!!!!


    The next person is wondering when in the hell this thread is going to stop!!


----------



## greenbag13

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> true!!!!
> 
> 
> The next person is wondering when in the hell this thread is going to stop!!


False, it helps me get through these boring days at work.......
The next person didn't brush their teeth this morning.....


----------



## lillymay

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, it helps me get through these boring days at work.......
> The next person didn't brush their teeth this morning.....



False.  Brushed them twice!

The next person is excited about something.


----------



## MDTerps

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Brushed them twice!
> 
> The next person is excited about something.



True

The next person is cleaning the house


----------



## lillymay

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is cleaning the house



False.  Not no but hell no I am not!

Okay, the next person is so bored out of their minds that they are going to stay in this place for the next 535 posts or so!


----------



## IcePrincess

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Not no but hell no I am not!
> 
> Okay, the next person is so bored out of their minds that they are going to stay in this place for the next 535 posts or so!



False 

The next person has BIG plans for this evening.


----------



## greenbag13

IcePrincess said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has BIG plans for this evening.


True... SLEEP... gotta work early on Sunday.....
The next person is going out to eat tonight.....


----------



## MDTerps

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True... SLEEP... gotta work early on Sunday.....
> The next person is going out to eat tonight.....



True for last night, but false for tonight

the next person is going to do some x-mas shopping today


----------



## greenbag13

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True for last night, but false for tonight
> 
> the next person is going to do some x-mas shopping today


True!!!!  Just ordered a couple DVD's from Amazon for my kids.......
The next person has a HANGOVER (loud enough for you?).......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True!!!!  Just ordered a couple DVD's from Amazon for my kids.......
> The next person has a HANGOVER (loud enough for you?).......



False.

The next person is going to breakfast with loved ones.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to breakfast with loved ones.



False.

The next person is going to answer the phone.


----------



## greenbag13

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to answer the phone.


True.... if it ever rings

The next person is not a Skins fan......


----------



## lillymay

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True.... if it ever rings
> 
> The next person is not a Skins fan......



True no False no True no False   

The next person will take a cold shower.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True no False no True no False
> 
> The next person will take a cold shower.



False, don't need one 

The next person just spoke to their bestest friend on the phone.


----------



## Nupe2

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, don't need one
> 
> The next person just spoke to their bestest friend on the phone.



False

The next person did the "wild thang" last night/this morning!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person did the "wild thang" last night/this morning!



True  

The next person plans on doing the wild thing again today.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person plans on doing the wild thing again today.


True as long as I can open up the peanut butter jar......
The next person likes to chew on aluminum foil balls......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True as long as I can open up the peanut butter jar......
> The next person likes to chew on aluminum foil balls......



False (but that does remind me of my sister  )

The next person just got back from brunch


----------



## greyhound

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (but that does remind me of my sister  )
> 
> The next person just got back from brunch



False...

The next person is cleaning the coffee maker.


----------



## Bustem' Down

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person is cleaning the coffee maker.


False, just made coffee

The next person thinks the Redskins will lose today.


----------



## forever jewel

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, just made coffee
> 
> The next person thinks the Redskins will lose today.



True... 

The next person is catching up on hw.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is catching up on hw.




False.

The next person is going to go into work late Monday.


----------



## Geek

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to go into work late Monday.




False 

The next person needs clean the house


----------



## Bustem' Down

Geek said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person needs clean the house


False.

The next person is not ready for the weekend to be over.


----------



## Fallen

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is not ready for the weekend to be over.


 True
The next person is sleepy


----------



## FireBrand

Fallen said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is sleepy


 
False,
need more valium.....


The next person has at least one MPD......


----------



## Fallen

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> need more valium.....
> 
> 
> The next person has at least one MPD......


  True (technically)

The next person drank too much tonight


----------



## KaZamm1061

Fallen said:
			
		

> True (technically)
> 
> The next person drank too much tonight




False Drank soda

The next person  Is going to bed


----------



## Fallen

KaZamm1061 said:
			
		

> False Drank soda
> 
> The next person Is going to bed


 False
The next person sucks


----------



## Bustem' Down

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> The next person sucks


False.

The next person is a freak.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is a freak.



Huh? Did someone say my name??



Oh!!



The next person has a problem with  dysfunction


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Huh? Did someone say my name??
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a problem with  dysfunction


True 

The next person likes the back of an SUV


----------



## Bustem' Down

Fallen said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person likes the back of an SUV


Sometimes true.

The next person likes trolls.


----------



## Fallen

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Sometimes true.
> 
> The next person likes trolls.


True

The next person is a troll


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a troll



False I'm a good witch

The next person wants something hot.


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False I'm a good witch
> 
> The next person wants something hot.


 True

The next person has something hot


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has something hot



True.. The cherry on my  is the hottest thing I've seen all weekend.... 







The next person is hot for a forumite


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> True.. The cherry on my  is the hottest thing I've seen all weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is hot for a forumite


Hrmph False 

The next person stayed home on the computer tonight


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> Hrmph False
> 
> The next person stayed home on the computer tonight



Sorta true.... 
I went out both Friday and Saturday nights.....


I got on here to do some English homework
I need someone to edit my latest essay   Nine year olds aren't so hot at telling you where your run-ons and split infinitives are

On an unrelated note... I am the shopping   I go to the grocery store and buy about 200 dollars worth of food and what not... With the store sales, my coupons and discount card.. I only paid 137 dollars
They hate me at the grocery store I take forever in the check out line.


----------



## Dougstermd

Fallen said:
			
		

> Hrmph False
> 
> The next person stayed home on the computer tonight




False

but wow this brings back some memories i cant remember typing those replys in page 1 &2. 


the next person has had seex in a parking lot.


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Sorta true....
> I went out both Friday and Saturday nights.....
> 
> 
> I got on here to do some English homework
> I need someone to edit my latest essay  Nine year olds aren't so hot at telling you where your run-ons and split infinitives are
> 
> On an unrelated note... I am the shopping  I go to the grocery store and buy about 200 dollars worth of food and what not... With the store sales, my coupons and discount card.. I only paid 137 dollars
> They hate me at the grocery store I take forever in the check out line.


How about a 26 year old with perfect grammar  I like to think so anyway although, I have been known to use too many commas. I also hate the grocery store and avoid it whenever I can. 

PS-You forgot to put a "next person...."


----------



## Fallen

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> False
> 
> but wow this brings back some memories i cant remember typing those replys in page 1 &2.
> 
> 
> the next person has had seex in a parking lot.


Almost did tonight   

False

The next person is bisexual


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> Almost did tonight
> 
> False
> 
> The next person is bisexual




False.. I'm buy-sexual


The NEXT person would hit that THREE TIMES!!!!


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False.. I'm buy-sexual
> 
> 
> The NEXT person would hit that THREE TIMES!!!!


Hit what 3 times


----------



## Dougstermd

Fallen said:
			
		

> Hit what 3 times


----------



## Fallen

Dougstermd said:
			
		

>


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> Hit what 3 times




SHHHH.. The forums have ears.....He's really close by though.... I bet he's reading...

:idhiththat10times:

Ummmmm you forgot your next person....


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> SHHHH.. The forums have ears.....He's really close by though.... I bet he's reading...
> 
> :idhiththat10times:
> 
> Ummmmm you forgot your next person....


 If you're talkin about what I think youre talkin about  :idlosecounthittinit:  

The next person has NO CLUE what any of this is about


----------



## Fallen

*Dearest BW*

Betcha could.

Love,
Fallen


----------



## Dougstermd

Fallen said:
			
		

> If you're talkin about what I think youre talkin about  :idlosecounthittinit:
> 
> The next person has NO CLUE what any of this is about




umm? true

the next person has got to work bmorrow?


----------



## Fallen

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> umm? true
> 
> the next person has got to work bmorrow?


 False
The next person is drunk


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> umm? true
> 
> the next person has got to work bmorrow?






False, I go to school almost everyday  I don't work enough  



The next person is gonna give me a job


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is drunk




FALSE!!!! I got  last night 



The next person can't keep up......


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!! I got  last night
> 
> 
> 
> The next person can't keep up......


Dammit  true

The next person is busy in PMs

Lemme delete the other post


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Fallen said:
			
		

> Dammit  true
> 
> The next person is busy in PMs
> 
> Lemme delete the other post




sychoticfriend:

 TRUE DAT!!



The next person wants to watch


----------



## Fallen

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> sychoticfriend:
> 
> TRUE DAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> The next person wants to watch


False, watching is no fun

The next person thinks they made someone feel like  tonight


----------



## lillymay

Fallen said:
			
		

> False, watching is no fun
> 
> The next person thinks they made someone feel like  tonight



True in the beginning False at the end.    

The next person will take a long look in the mirror and realize they need a much needed mustage bleaching or waxing.      and Good Luck with That!


----------



## juggy4805

lillymay said:
			
		

> True in the beginning False at the end.
> 
> The next person will take a long look in the mirror and realize they need a much needed mustage bleaching or waxing.      and Good Luck with That!




False. I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about. I do have a mustache though.






The next person Is watching the monday night football game tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False. I'm not exactly sure what you are talking about. I do have a mustache though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person Is watching the monday night football game tonight.



False, no time.

The next person is eating a banana.


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no time.
> 
> The next person is eating a banana.



True...sort of I packed am about to have a banana with my oatmeal..


The next person is going to go to the gym tonight..


----------



## Fallen

somd whisper said:
			
		

> True...sort of I packed am about to have a banana with my oatmeal..
> 
> 
> The next person is going to go to the gym tonight..


False

The next person wants to go back to bed


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to go back to bed



TRUE :

The next person got plenty of sleep, but is exhausted today.


----------



## Fallen

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> TRUE :
> 
> The next person got plenty of sleep, but is exhausted today.


False
The next person is waiting for something

PS-


----------



## Bustem' Down

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is waiting for something
> 
> PS-


False

The next person needs more coffee.


----------



## forever jewel

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person needs more coffee.



False...didn't drink any this morning.

The next person needs someone to tell her everything will be okay.


----------



## Fallen

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...didn't drink any this morning.
> 
> The next person needs someone to tell her everything will be okay.


True
The next person is confused


----------



## meangirl

Fallen said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is confused


 
False

The next person should be calling someone right now.


----------



## Fallen

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person should be calling someone right now.


True!

The next person is on the phone with MG


----------



## forever jewel

False.  

The next person is eating clam chowder for lunch.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating clam chowder for lunch.




False.. I am very peculiar about how I eat my clams...


The next person is playing hookie...


----------



## MDTerps

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False.. I am very peculiar about how I eat my clams...
> 
> 
> The next person is playing hookie...



False

The next person is cold


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is cold



False

The next person is going to take a smoke break


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to take a smoke break



False. I don't smoke.

The next person just watched a dog lover's type video.


----------



## Fallen

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. I don't smoke.
> 
> The next person just watched a dog lover's type video.


False

The next person is bored to death


----------



## forever jewel

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is bored to death



False.  More like, tired! 

The next person got into a car accident last week in DC.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  More like, tired!
> 
> The next person got into a car accident last week in DC.




False

The next person is drinking a cup of coffee


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is drinking a cup of coffee




False...Sierra Mist Free
But I would rather have coffee....



The next person would love to bring my cold self a hot steaming cup of coffee and some electric socks....:brr:


----------



## MDTerps

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False...Sierra Mist Free
> But I would rather have coffee....
> 
> 
> 
> The next person would love to bring my cold self a hot steaming cup of coffee and some electric socks....:brr:




Sure I can do that.. what's your flavor


The next person is getting ready to leave work


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Sure I can do that.. what's your flavor
> 
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work



Coffee flavored coffee please...


False.... I'm getting ready to check my roast..



The next person has a fetish for garters....


----------



## mainman

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Coffee flavored coffee please...
> 
> 
> False.... I'm getting ready to check my roast..
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has a fetish for garters....


 
Fal...no Tr... wait, define Fetish????

The next person is wearing new socks...


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

mainman said:
			
		

> Fal...no Tr... wait, define Fetish????
> 
> The next person is wearing new socks...




False... I'm wearing YOUR socks...

Fetish tutoring available by request in the back room 


The next person just got a dirty karma...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False... I'm wearing YOUR socks...
> 
> Fetish tutoring available by request in the back room
> 
> 
> The next person just got a dirty karma...



False.

The next person just finished dinner


----------



## Fallen

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just finished dinner


 False

The next person wishes everyone would STFU and leave them alone


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Fallen said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wishes everyone would STFU and leave them alone



False.

The next person is sharing their evening with a loved one.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sharing their evening with a loved one.



False, but probably tomorrow evening 

The next person received the best news tonight!


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but probably tomorrow evening
> 
> The next person received the best news tonight!



 I'm sitting here alone on the computer while the SO has been asleep since 7. So unless you have some good news for me... 

The next person goes to bed by 10 during the week


----------



## lillymay

MDTerps said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here alone on the computer while the SO has been asleep since 7. So unless you have some good news for me...
> 
> The next person goes to bed by 10 during the week



False.  Just leaving for work them.

The next person just got home from work.


----------



## MDTerps

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Just leaving for work them.
> 
> The next person just got home from work.



False, I was just getting up at the time you posted to go to work.

The next person will be spending the day outside :brrr:


----------



## BrassieChic

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I was just getting up at the time you posted to go to work.
> 
> The next person will be spending the day outside :brrr:




Nope!  False.

The next person just woke up from a nap.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> Nope!  False.
> 
> The next person just woke up from a nap.



False.

The next person is in a BAD :angry: mood today.


----------



## Choklatjunkeee

Nope, finally snapped out of the tude after a few days.

Next person ate too much for lunch...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False

The next person is getting ready to go into a meeting.....boring


----------



## nitwhit3286

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go into a meeting.....boring




false...sitting here watching the computer screen until I have to pick up hubby from work..

Next person needs to go to a social gathering this evening


----------



## rack'm

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> Next person needs to go to a social gathering this evening




False, washing the cars and doing some Visio work.


The next person is ready to get the F out of here..........


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

MDTerps said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here alone on the computer while the SO has been asleep since 7. So unless you have some good news for me...
> 
> The next person goes to bed by 10 during the week



true, usually by 9.

The next person has to get up at 5:30am to feed horses!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

True  ...but only Monday-Friday  

The next person just saw a spider


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True  ...but only Monday-Friday
> 
> The next person just saw a spider



False.   The spider that's been living on my deck all summer died the other day. From the cold weather I suppose.


The next person is going to talk me down from this happy place I'm in right now


----------



## Roberta

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to talk me down from this happy place I'm in right now




False: I wouldn't do that to you.


----------



## MDTerps

Roberta said:
			
		

> False: I wouldn't do that to you.




there's no next question....


The next person will have lunch with a friend today


----------



## lillymay

MDTerps said:
			
		

> there's no next question....
> 
> 
> The next person will have lunch with a friend today



False.  

The next person will have a headache today (sorry).


----------



## mygoldnhorse

False 

The next person is getting a new puppy.


----------



## lillymay

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting a new puppy.



False.

The next person is going to cry over spilled milk.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to cry over spilled milk.



False.  I only cry when it matters.

The next person has class at 9:20.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  I only cry when it matters.
> 
> The next person has class at 9:20.



TRUE, I have class all of the time 

The next person is enjoying breakfast made for them by a loved one.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> TRUE, I have class all of the time
> 
> The next person is enjoying breakfast made for them by a loved one.




False.  But could yours come over and make it for me? 

The next person needs to take a long much needed bubble bath.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  But could yours come over and make it for me? MY LOVED ONE IS AT WORK
> The next person needs to take a long much needed bubble bath.



True.

The next person could use a neck/back massage.


----------



## Bustem' Down

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person could use a neck/back massage.


Very true

The next person would like to give me one.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Very true
> 
> The next person would like to give me one.



False, sorry.

The next person wants to give Bustem' Down a neck/back rub.


----------



## forever jewel

...false.  sorry bust'em.

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## janey83

forever jewel said:
			
		

> ...false.  sorry bust'em.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False.

The next person is wearing a green sweater.


----------



## forever jewel

janey83 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wearing a green sweater.



False, pink.

The next person is very content


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, pink.
> 
> The next person is very content


True.......Live Well...Love Much...Laugh Often

The next person is starving  (not literally)


----------



## LexiGirl75

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True.......Live Well...Love Much...Laugh Often
> 
> The next person is starving  (not literally)



True, but for what? 

The next person was bored and came here to post.


----------



## lillymay

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> True, but for what?
> 
> The next person was bored and came here to post.



True and False.  Was trying to get some sleep and couldn't so here I am.

The next person is going to a mad hot party this weekend!


----------



## Ecphora

lillymay said:
			
		

> True and False.  Was trying to get some sleep and couldn't so here I am.
> 
> The next person is going to a mad hot party this weekend!



No, inventory at work  

Next person wants to give someone a big


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ecphora said:
			
		

> No, inventory at work
> 
> Next person wants to give someone a big



True COME HERE LILLYMAY 

The next person is eating leftovers for lunch.


----------



## julz20684

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True COME HERE LILLYMAY
> 
> The next person is eating leftovers for lunch.



False, bought sandwich in the cafeteria

The next person is having   for lunch


----------



## jwwb2000

False.

Next person wants the day to hurry up and be over with.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person wants the day to hurry up and be over with.



True.

The next person can't wait to see their bestest friend again.


----------



## janey83

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person can't wait to see their bestest friend again.



True.

The next person loves "Greys Anatomy"


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True COME HERE LILLYMAY
> 
> The next person is eating leftovers for lunch.



False.  You have to actually have food initially to be able to eat leftovers!

The next person is going to   JB2!     Kidding!  Here's some    for you too!  Teehee.


----------



## lillymay

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  You have to actually have food initially to be able to eat leftovers!
> 
> The next person is going to   JB2!     Kidding!  Here's some    for you too!  Teehee.



My turn again!?

True.  Awesome show.

The next person is going to make home made chix noodle soup and take it to a friend that is sick and laid up in the house and really hungry and they are really bored so they might take them a few movies to watch too.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> My turn again!?
> 
> True.  Awesome show.
> 
> The next person is going to make home made chix noodle soup and take it to a friend that is sick and laid up in the house and really hungry and they are really bored so they might take them a few movies to watch too.



False, but are you hinting for something 

The next person has two hours of work left to do.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, but are you hinting for something
> 
> The next person has two hours of work left to do.




False..:shrug: According to my ex, cleaning houses is not a real job, nor is being a full-time single parent or a college zombie or a nanny.



The next person knows someone in the mafia....:hitman:


----------



## jaybeeztoo

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False..:shrug: According to my ex, cleaning houses is not a real job, nor is being a full-time single parent or a college zombie or a nanny.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person knows someone in the mafia....:hitman:



False.

The next person just got freaky.


----------



## L8trHtr

False but darn I wish I had!


----------



## L8trHtr

The next person just at dinner....... whatcha have


----------



## forever jewel

L8trHtr said:
			
		

> The next person just at dinner....... whatcha have



False.  

The next person has to get up at 5am tomorrow morn.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has to get up at 5am tomorrow morn.



I'm suppose to get up at 5am but I slept in until 545 this morning! Talk about starting the day out rushed.

The next person had IHOP for Breakfast this morning


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> I'm suppose to get up at 5am but I slept in until 545 this morning! Talk about starting the day out rushed.
> 
> The next person had IHOP for Breakfast this morning



False 

The next person wants to curl back up in bed.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to curl back up in bed.



True, if I was home now...

The next person is tired!!!


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, if I was home now...
> 
> The next person is tired!!!




True, it's been a long week. (I'm sure it has been for you, too )

The next person is ready for FRIDAY!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sugarmama said:
			
		

> True, it's been a long week. (I'm sure it has been for you, too )
> 
> The next person is ready for FRIDAY!



True, ready for Friday at 5:00 p.m. 

The next person ate their lunch for breakfast.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, ready for Friday at 5:00 p.m.
> 
> The next person ate their lunch for breakfast.



False 

The next person ate a bowl of cereal for lunch.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person ate a bowl of cereal for lunch.



Flase, salad

the next person went target at lunch time


----------



## jwwb2000

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase, salad
> 
> the next person went target at lunch time



False, haven't even left the building since I got here.

The next person feels like putting a hurtin on someone.


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Flase, salad
> 
> the next person went target at lunch time



False, SFW.

The next person is cold!!! BBBRRRRR...


----------



## L8trHtr

False... it's mighty warm in the cubicle hell!
The next person is ready for a cold beer


----------



## lillymay

L8trHtr said:
			
		

> False... it's mighty warm in the cubicle hell!
> The next person is ready for a cold beer



False.

The next person is watching a scarry movie.


----------



## MDTerps

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching a scarry movie.



False, sitting at work waiting for the time to pass

The next person VERY hungry!!!!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, sitting at work waiting for the time to pass
> 
> The next person VERY hungry!!!!



False, just ate a pop tart 

The next person can't wait for 5:00!!!


----------



## somd whisper

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, just ate a pop tart
> 
> The next person can't wait for 5:00!!!



TRUE....but not for work reasons.....


The next person is thinking going out to dinner tonight


----------



## CMC122

somd whisper said:
			
		

> TRUE....but not for work reasons.....
> 
> 
> The next person is thinking going out to dinner tonight


False.

The next person knows what ever happened to Schizo.


----------



## casey04

False

Next person thinks Detroit Tigers are going to win the World Series. Who is Schizo?


----------



## Pete

casey04 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person thinks Detroit Tigers are going to win the World Series. Who is Schizo?


False

The next person suffers from chronic rectal itch.


----------



## forever jewel

casey04 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person thinks Detroit Tigers are going to win the World Series. Who is Schizo?



False. 

The next person is glad today is Friday


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is glad today is Friday



Yes... I am so glad its been a long week.

The next person is going to the movies  tonight.


----------



## cdsulhoff

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> Yes... I am so glad its been a long week.
> 
> The next person is going to the movies  tonight.




 False! But will be at home watching movies.

  The next person has to get up early tomorrow?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> False! But will be at home watching movies.
> 
> The next person has to get up early tomorrow?



False...Thank God 

The next person is enjoying a cold drink


----------



## L8trHtr

False but I did have a few drinks earlier.

The next person is getting ready to take a nice hot shower.


----------



## forever jewel

L8trHtr said:
			
		

> False but I did have a few drinks earlier.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to take a nice hot shower.



False, took one about an hr ago.

The next person has a meeting at 4pm.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, took one about an hr ago.
> 
> The next person has a meeting at 4pm.


False,  Out of here.

The next person will be driving across the Solomon's bridge to get to
 home sweet home.


----------



## somd whisper

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False,  Out of here.
> 
> The next person will be driving across the Solomon's bridge to get to
> home sweet home.




False....

The next person just stocked the halloween candy and is getting the childrens costumes ready for tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

somd whisper said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person just stocked the halloween candy and is getting the childrens costumes ready for tomorrow.



False...no candy and no kids. 

The next person will have a visitor tomorrow


----------



## Azzy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...no candy and no kids.
> 
> The next person will have a visitor tomorrow


 False
The next person is making themselves crazy


----------



## greenbag13

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is making themselves crazy


Very TRUE!!!!!!
The next person is jonesing for a Scooby Snack.....


----------



## Bustem' Down

Jaded said:
			
		

> False
> The next person hates this smilie




False.

The next person works nights.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person works nights.


False
The next person really needs a cigarette


----------



## BrassieChic

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person really needs a cigarette



False.  

Tkhe next person is going Trick-or-Treating tonight.


----------



## lillymay

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Tkhe next person is going Trick-or-Treating tonight.



False.

The next person needs to take their dog for a walk.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs to take their dog for a walk.



False...i don't have a dog here.

The next person is eating a banana.


----------



## sugarmama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...i don't have a dog here.
> 
> The next person is eating a banana.




False.

The next person's a$$ HURTS from spinning class last night!!


----------



## sockgirl77

sugarmama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's a$$ HURTS from spinning class last night!!


False. 

The next person shot in a pool tournament last night.


----------



## FallenAngel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person shot in a pool tournament last night.


False
The next person has been up for 24 hours (if you dont count the hour nap they snuck)


----------



## sockgirl77

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has been up for 24 hours (if you dont count the hour nap they snuck)


False.
The next person is a reincarnation of a reincarnation.


----------



## FallenAngel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person is a reincarnation of a reincarnation.


True
The next person has so much crap to do today that half of it wont get done


----------



## jwwb2000

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has so much crap to do today that half of it wont get done



False.

Today is the day somone you know said "I do"


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Today is the day somone you know said "I do"


False.
Today is the day that someone you know said "I DON'T"


----------



## FallenAngel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> Today is the day that someone you know said "I DON'T"


False
The next person got red karma from some obsessive person


----------



## jwwb2000

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> False
> The next person got red karma from some obsessive person



False.

The next person cannot wait to go home this evening.


----------



## FallenAngel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person cannot wait to go home this evening.


False
The next person is already home


----------



## sockgirl77

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person cannot wait to go home this evening.


TRUE. I'm leaving at Noon! 
The next person is going to have a Bob the Builder and Bunny in the car tonight.


----------



## jwwb2000

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> TRUE. I'm leaving at Noon!
> The next person is going to have a Bob the Builder and Bunny in the car tonight.



False.

The next person is about to eat lunch.


----------



## lillymay

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is about to eat lunch.



True.  Making a hot ham and cheese samich.

The next person is going to bet on something.


----------



## FallenAngel

lillymay said:
			
		

> True. Making a hot ham and cheese samich.
> 
> The next person is going to bet on something.


False
The next person wants something they can't have


----------



## sockgirl77

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wants something they can't have


True. Warm fudge brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side. 
The next person is wearing a cute shirt.


----------



## mkd20012001

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Warm fudge brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side.
> The next person is wearing a cute shirt.


False, wearing pants.
The next person is taking there kids trick or treating tonight.


----------



## FallenAngel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Warm fudge brownie with a scoop of vanilla ice cream on the side.
> The next person is wearing a cute shirt.


False, my shirt sucks but I'll put on something cute when I get outta the shower.

The next person is doing laundry


----------



## sockgirl77

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> False, my shirt sucks but I'll put on something cute when I get outta the shower.
> 
> The next person is doing laundry


False. I have to do mine in the middle of the night.
The next person is on a job search.


----------



## FallenAngel

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I have to do mine in the middle of the night.
> The next person is on a job search.


False, too busy doing laundry and trying to get ready for Halloween 

The next person has a really cute lil tiny frog in their fish tank


----------



## forever jewel

FallenAngel said:
			
		

> False, too busy doing laundry and trying to get ready for Halloween
> 
> The next person has a really cute lil tiny frog in their fish tank



False, just a pretty beta! 

The next person is eating lunch and doing laundry


----------



## Azzy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just a pretty beta!
> 
> The next person is eating lunch and doing laundry


 False just laundry
The next person needs to get the hell off the computer


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Azzy said:
			
		

> False just laundry
> The next person needs to get the hell off the computer



false gotta get some work done!

The next person has got to find the kids costumes for tonight...


----------



## MDTerps

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> false gotta get some work done!
> 
> The next person has got to find the kids costumes for tonight...




False

The next person will be gettng a flu shot this week


----------



## mygoldnhorse

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be gettng a flu shot this week




False, not yet.

The next person will have 50 kiddie's come knock'n tonight.
TRICK OR TREAT


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False, not yet.
> 
> The next person will have 50 kiddie's come knock'n tonight.
> TRICK OR TREAT



False. 

The next person is cooking dinner.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is cooking dinner.




False.  I'm eating breakfast.

The next person was a witch   last night.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.  I'm eating breakfast.
> 
> The next person was a witch   last night.



False...didn't dress up. 

The next person is very frustrated...*sigh*


----------



## mustangniki

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...didn't dress up.
> 
> The next person is very frustrated...*sigh*




TRUE!!  With my job!

The next person HATES their job!!  (I know I'm NOT alone)!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mustangniki said:
			
		

> TRUE!!  With my job!
> 
> The next person HATES their job!!  (I know I'm NOT alone)!



False.

The next person wants to quit their job.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to quit their job.


 
False. I enjoy my job.

The next person is eating lunch


----------



## Ecphora

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. I enjoy my job.
> 
> The next person is eating lunch



Not yet but it looks like a good day to spend lunch outside.

The next person is eating Halloween candy.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> Not yet but it looks like a good day to spend lunch outside.
> 
> The next person is eating Halloween candy.



False...just ate some chocolate chips though... 

The next person is ready for the WEEKEND!


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...just ate some chocolate chips though...
> 
> The next person is ready for the WEEKEND!



TRUE.  I'm ALWAYS ready for the weekend!

The next person is wearing black & white today.


----------



## greenbag13

nachomama said:
			
		

> TRUE.  I'm ALWAYS ready for the weekend!
> 
> The next person is wearing black & white today.


False, tatical black and gray
The next person is thinking about going on a trip.....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, tatical black and gray
> The next person is thinking about going on a trip.....



True 

The next person wants to move to a new house.


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants to move to a new house.



True, and the plans are in the works!!!

The next person is eating dinner out tonight


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True, and the plans are in the works!!!
> 
> The next person is eating dinner out tonight



False.  But I am going out for lunch tomorrow 

The next person exercised today.


----------



## Angel

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  But I am going out for lunch tomorrow
> 
> The next person exercised today.


  False.

The next person is trying to figure out what the hell they are going to have for Supper.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is trying to figure out what the hell they are going to have for Supper.



False (steak and baked potato)

The next person had a visit from their bestest friend this evening.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (steak and baked potato)
> 
> The next person had a visit from their bestest friend this evening.



True I guess...I live with her 

The next person wants the week to be over.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True I guess...I live with her
> 
> The next person wants the week to be over.



False (life is too short for the week to be over)

The next person is irritated about something.


----------



## Tina2001aniT

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (life is too short for the week to be over)
> 
> The next person is irritated about something.



False.....surprising enough at this second I am not irritated about anything, although I could think of something if I had to


The next person hates their commute....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Tina2001aniT said:
			
		

> False.....surprising enough at this second I am not irritated about anything, although I could think of something if I had to
> 
> 
> The next person hates their commute....



False (thank God I am in the county again)

The next person is sitting next to their loved one.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (thank God I am in the county again)
> 
> The next person is sitting next to their loved one.



False....Boy, do I miss him.  

The next person is watching the news


----------



## buddy999

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False....Boy, do I miss him.
> 
> The next person is watching the news



False.  If I were, I wouldn't be typing this message.   

The next person is planning a trip home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Bustem' Down

buddy999 said:
			
		

> False.  If I were, I wouldn't be typing this message.
> 
> The next person is planning a trip home for Thanksgiving.


False, I try to go home as little as possible.

The next person's favorite holiday is Thanksgiving.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, I try to go home as little as possible.
> 
> The next person's favorite holiday is Thanksgiving.


 False

The next person has run out of stuff to do to occupy their time.


----------



## sunflower

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has run out of stuff to do to occupy their time.


 
False. But Im going to bed anyways

The next person is going grocery shopping today...


----------



## Azzy

sunflower said:
			
		

> False. But Im going to bed anyways
> 
> The next person is going grocery shopping today...


False, I would rather die than go to the grocery store 

The next person finally found something they were looking for


----------



## greenbag13

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, I would rather die than go to the grocery store
> 
> The next person finally found something they were looking for


False, at least not yet......
The next person is trying to figure out if these posts are the highlite of their night right now......


----------



## Azzy

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, at least not yet......
> The next person is trying to figure out if these posts are the highlite of their night right now......


True and if they are, thats sad.

The next person is annoyed about something.


----------



## Bustem' Down

False, just bored and tired.

The next person like broccoflower.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, just bored and tired.
> 
> The next person like broccoflower.


True, I guess, I like broccoli and cauliflower 

The next person is gonna go to bed soon.


----------



## MDTerps

Azzy said:
			
		

> True, I guess, I like broccoli and cauliflower
> 
> The next person is gonna go to bed soon.



False, although I wish I was still in bed 

The next person needs new tires for their car/truck/suv


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, although I wish I was still in bed
> 
> The next person needs new tires for their car/truck/suv



False, but I'm getting a new fender and bumper...

The next person is eating oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## MDTerps

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I'm getting a new fender and bumper...
> 
> The next person is eating oatmeal for breakfast.




False, had a protein shake and bagle

the next person has a college class to attend tonight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, had a protein shake and bagle
> 
> the next person has a college class to attend tonight



False, but been there, done that 

The next person's computer is moving REALLY slow this morning.


----------



## julz20684

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, but been there, done that
> 
> The next person's computer is moving REALLY slow this morning.



It always moves slow, NMCI SUCKS!

The next person likes who they are?


----------



## mygoldnhorse

julz20684 said:
			
		

> It always moves slow, NMCI SUCKS!
> 
> The next person likes who they are?



True,  although occasionally I do pi$$ myself off.

The next person is getting ready to take a walk.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True,  although occasionally I do pi$$ myself off.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to take a walk.



False, just did   

The next person is NOT hungry for lunch.


----------



## Ecphora

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, just did
> 
> The next person is NOT hungry for lunch.



Not yet, but I don't take lunch untill 2:15

The next person is having company this weekend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ecphora said:
			
		

> Not yet, but I don't take lunch untill 2:15
> 
> The next person is having company this weekend.



False (at least I am not aware of any company)

The next person is bored to tears


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (at least I am not aware of any company)
> 
> The next person is bored to tears



False;  never bored here.

The next person is going to go home and ride off into the wind.


----------



## MDTerps

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False;  never bored here.
> 
> The next person is going to go home and ride off into the wind.



False, I'm going home to lay on the heating pad take some drugs and sleep the night away

The next person doesn't have to work tomorrow


----------



## mygoldnhorse

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I'm going home to lay on the heating pad take some drugs and sleep the night away
> 
> The next person doesn't have to work tomorrow




False........but that's okay cause   ITS FRIDAY!!!

The next person is going to have a nice quiet evening at home.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False........but that's okay cause   ITS FRIDAY!!!
> 
> The next person is going to have a nice quiet evening at home.



True and the power is out :candles: 

The next person is in love


----------



## Azzy

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True and the power is out :candles:
> 
> The next person is in love


False
The next person needs to clean out their fish tank


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person needs to clean out their fish tank



False. Dont like fish

The next person has something to watch on tv soon


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False. Dont like fish
> 
> The next person has something to watch on tv soon


 False, I never watch TV

The next person is going out tomorrow night


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, I never watch TV
> 
> The next person is going out tomorrow night



True 

The next person wants some hot cocoa.


----------



## JumpinJack

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants some hot cocoa.



True
The next person is looking for a relationship


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is looking for a relationship


 False

The next person is tryin to get rid of their relationship


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is tryin to get rid of their relationship



False
The next person loves to meet new people


----------



## RoseRed

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False
> The next person loves to meet new people


True

The next person is trolling


----------



## JumpinJack

(Is there an order? or just post when it fits?)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is trolling



False

The next person will respond to my post, in order.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will respond to my post, in order.


True

The next person read and followed the directions


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person read and followed the directions



True 

The next person is watching Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is watching Wheel of Fortune.


False

But the next persons kid will be watching


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> But the next persons kid will be watching



False.

The next person is up for a raise at work.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is up for a raise at work.



TRUE!  

The next person will be enjoying a three day kidless weekend


----------



## greyhound

RoseRed said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person will be enjoying a three day kidless weekend



False...but my kids are always out with friends.

The next person is sleepy!!!


----------



## RoseRed

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...but my kids are always out with friends.
> 
> The next person is sleepy!!!


False

The next person will take responsibility for scaring off the newb


----------



## JumpinJack

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will respond to my post, in order.



True

The next person will win lots of money


----------



## RoseRed

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will win lots of money



False, I have my own already

The next person will say they are tired - again


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False, I have my own already
> 
> The next person will say they are tired - again



True...I'm tired - again.

The next person will respond to MY post, not some other post further up.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True...I'm tired - again.
> 
> The next person will respond to MY post, not some other post further up.



True

The next person just placed a tooth under the pillow for the Tooth Fairy tonight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just placed a tooth under the pillow for the Tooth Fairy tonight



False (awww, how much does the tooth fairy pay these days?)

The next person is brewing up a stew.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (awww, how much does the tooth fairy pay these days?)
> 
> The next person is brewing up a stew.


False - my Tooth Fairly pays $1.00 per tooth (cheapo) 

The next person is going to watch Earl


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False - my Tooth Fairly pays $1.00 per tooth (cheapo)
> 
> The next person is going to watch Earl



($1.00 a tooth is good)

False

The next person doesn't know what's on tv tonight.


----------



## gumbo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> ($1.00 a tooth is good)
> 
> False
> 
> The next person doesn't know what's on tv tonight.


True..I don't watch TV


The next person blamed the dog for something stinky.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

gumbo said:
			
		

> True..I don't watch TV
> 
> 
> The next person blamed the dog for something stinky.



False (did you get a new dog?)

The next person is watching Deal or No Deal.


----------



## gumbo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (did you get a new dog?)
> 
> The next person is watching Deal or No Deal.


False.....Like I said I don't watch TV  ...........  

Yep and he's a pretty boy.


The next person likes to eat Fruit Loops.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

gumbo said:
			
		

> False.....Like I said I don't watch TV  ...........
> 
> Yep and he's a pretty boy.
> 
> 
> The next person likes to eat Fruit Loops.



OUCH, stop smacking me DGumbo

TRUE

The next person wants to :####:


----------



## gumbo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> OUCH, stop smacking me DGumbo
> 
> TRUE
> 
> The next person wants to :####:


Well you know thats true.. Look who you're talkin too  


The next person is wearing a purple nighty.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

gumbo said:
			
		

> Well you know thats true.. Look who you're talkin too
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a purple nighty.



False..  I'm sportin' the sweats... It's cold outside !!


The next person has the feeling someone was talking about them today.


----------



## gumbo

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> False..  I'm sportin' the sweats... It's cold outside !!
> 
> 
> The next person has the feeling someone was talking about them today.


True   




The next person likes  during sex


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

gumbo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person likes  during sex





The next person knows what it means to "plead the fifth"


----------



## LordStanley

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> The next person knows what it means to "plead the fifth"




true  

The next person has been photographed naked


----------



## greenbag13

LordStanley said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person has been photographed naked


False, that would hurt too many people......
The next person ate too much of their kids candy........


----------



## gumbo

LordStanley said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person has been photographed naked


True..I was in the bath tub with Rubber Ducky and Mr Bubble.


The Next person thinks I'm strange.


----------



## forever jewel

gumbo said:
			
		

> True..I was in the bath tub with Rubber Ducky and Mr Bubble.
> 
> 
> The Next person thinks I'm strange.



False, I don't pass judgement on people I don't know...

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## gumbo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't pass judgement on people I don't know...
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


False......But I am on the couch, the phone is so uncomfortable.


The next person is wearing fuzzy slippers


----------



## Pandora

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't pass judgement on people I don't know...
> 
> The next person is on the phone.





Just hung up.  

The next person has awesome plans this weekend.


----------



## Azzy

Pandora said:
			
		

> Just hung up.
> 
> The next person has awesome plans this weekend.


 True

The next person is in AIM with a really cute guy


----------



## gumbo

Pandora said:
			
		

> Just hung up.
> 
> The next person has awesome plans this weekend.


True...Racing all weekend.


Next person is it...........................................Tag


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> True...Racing all weekend.
> 
> 
> Next person is it...........................................Tag


Ummm scuse me slow ass but ya missed mine


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> Ummm scuse me slow ass but ya missed mine


*No I didn't!*...............SEE---->


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> *No I didn't!*...............SEE---->


  You posted back to Pandora


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> You posted back to Pandora


Why don't ya cry?


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> Why don't ya cry?


 Why dont ya eat me?


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> Why dont ya eat me?


Sorry I don't eat Ho ho's


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> Sorry I don't eat Ho ho's


 Then stop asking me to give you a


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> Then stop asking me to give you a


Telling you to  on my  is not asking.


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> Telling you to  on my  is not asking.


 You're all talk anyway


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> You're all talk anyway


Which voice was mine?


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> Which voice was mine?


 The high pitched biatch one


----------



## gumbo

Azzy said:
			
		

> The high pitched biatch one


:Sittingonnutz:


----------



## Azzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> :Sittingonnutz:


 Now I know what was tucked in your butt


----------



## Keesa

......AND BACK TO THE FORUM TOPIC.....

TAG I'M IT.......  

The next person just got their heart broken into a zillion little pieces.


----------



## Azzy

Keesa said:
			
		

> ......AND BACK TO THE FORUM TOPIC.....
> 
> TAG I'M IT.......
> 
> The next person just got their heart broken into a zillion little pieces.


 False
The next person has a really small  :herecomesgumbo:


----------



## sunflower

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has a really small  :herecomesgumbo:


 
I Plead the 5th

The next person has seen


----------



## Azzy

sunflower said:
			
		

> I Plead the 5th
> 
> The next person has seen


 False 
The next person is trying to find a freakin lesbian avatar they use to have, on the internet cuz they are too lazy to go get it off the laptop


----------



## Bustem' Down

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is trying to find a freakin lesbian avatar they use to have, on the internet cuz they are too lazy to go get it off the laptop



True.


the next person has had waaaaay too much coffee.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> the next person has had waaaaay too much coffee.


  False, I hate coffee

The next person still hasnt found their stupid avatar


----------



## Bustem' Down

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, I hate coffee
> 
> The next person still hasnt found their stupid avatar


True.

The next person is about to make some more coffee.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is about to make some more coffee.


 False
The next person needs another cigarette


----------



## Bustem' Down

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person needs another cigarette


True, going right now.


The next person likes africam.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, going right now.
> 
> 
> The next person likes africam.


False
The next person is too cold to go outside to smoke


----------



## buddy999

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is too cold to go outside to smoke



False,  I don't smoke.

The next person has cast their vote for HydaFX.


----------



## forever jewel

buddy999 said:
			
		

> False,  I don't smoke.
> 
> The next person has cast their vote for HydaFX.



False.  I don't even know what that is...

The next person is going to the gym today.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  I don't even know what that is...
> 
> The next person is going to the gym today.


False, I need to though.
The next person has a wedding to go to this weekend!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, I need to though.
> The next person has a wedding to go to this weekend!



False.

The next person is hungover.


----------



## LordStanley

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungover.




False... wish I was... Then I would have had some fun last night

The Next person, should be working but isnt.


----------



## nachomama

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False... wish I was... Then I would have had some fun last night
> 
> The Next person, should be working but isnt.



False.  Feels like it's Monday around here!  

The next person has more than one job.


----------



## mv_princess

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Feels like it's Monday around here!
> 
> The next person has more than one job.


 True. 

The next person is leaving for the weekend?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is leaving for the weekend?



False.

The next person is going to hear live music this evening


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to hear live music this evening



False.  Tomorrow night I will though, after I get off from work 

The next person is wearing underarmor today.


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Tomorrow night I will though, after I get off from work
> 
> The next person is wearing underarmor today.




False, but do Underoos count...

The next person is having a bad hair day


----------



## Ecphora

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False, but do Underoos count...
> 
> The next person is having a bad hair day



False, I'm having a great hair day  

The next person is their favorite tunes.


----------



## Cockdiesel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, I'm having a great hair day
> 
> The next person is their favorite tunes.



False, because I have no idea what you are talking about.

The next person misses Summer already.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> False, because I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> The next person misses Summer already.



True 

The next person is enjoying peace and quiet.


----------



## nachomama

Cockdiesel said:
			
		

> False, because I have no idea what you are talking about.
> 
> The next person misses Summer already.



OMFG TRUE!  I hate cold weather!!!

The next person is working on their Christmas Wish List.


----------



## forever jewel

nachomama said:
			
		

> OMFG TRUE!  I hate cold weather!!!
> 
> The next person is working on their Christmas Wish List.



I hate cold weather too! Sometimes, I could swear I'm cold-blooded...

Anyway, false, but probably should be. 

The next person is busy.


----------



## mv_princess

forever jewel said:
			
		

> I hate cold weather too! Sometimes, I could swear I'm cold-blooded...
> 
> Anyway, false, but probably should be.
> 
> The next person is busy.


 VERY false....I am super bored!

The next person would like something sweet


----------



## purplepassion

True. 

The next person is looking for another of the same sex to play with.


----------



## forever jewel

purplepassion said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is looking for another of the same sex to play with.



False.

The next person is glad its Friday!!!!


----------



## LordStanley

True

The next person is going to get drunk tonight


----------



## purplepassion

LordStanley said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to get drunk tonight



True

The next person will be puking tonight.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

purplepassion said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person will be puking tonight.



False...atleast I hope not  

The next person is staying in this evening.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False...atleast I hope not
> 
> The next person is staying in this evening.


True

The next person is enjoying the peace and quiet


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is enjoying the peace and quiet



True (I posted the same thing earlier today in this thread  )

The next person is watching the news.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is enjoying peace and quiet.



True 

The next person is watching the news.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is watching the news.


True - I missed that 

The next person is changing into confortable old sweats


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True - I missed that
> 
> The next person is changing into confortable old sweats



False (but did 15 minutes ago)

The next person will be taking off those old sweats in exchange for "going out" jeans in about an hour.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (but did 15 minutes ago)
> 
> The next person will be taking off those old sweats in exchange for "going out" jeans in about an hour.



False 

The next person found an I Love You note written in the dust on their dresser


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person found an I Love You note written in the dust on their dresser



False 

The next person is hungry for steamed crabs.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is hungry for steamed crabs.



False

The next person is bored with TV


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is bored with TV



True.

The next person is toasty warm and cuddled up on the couch.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is toasty warm and cuddled up on the couch.


False

The next person doesn't have a wireless laptop


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person doesn't have a wireless laptop



False 

The next person loves the show Sex and the City.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person loves the show Sex and the City.



True

The next person just had a phone call from Isla Tagoba


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just had a phone call from Isla Tagoba



False 

The next person is cuddling with their pooch.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is cuddling with their pooch.


False - Isla Taboga is an island off of Panama (my Dad)

The next persons cat is snuggled on their down comforter


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False - Isla Taboga is an island off of Panama (my Dad)
> 
> The next persons cat is snuggled on their down comforter



False (thank you for the geography lesson  )

The next person is spending Thanksgiving without family.


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (thank you for the geography lesson  )
> 
> The next person is spending Thanksgiving without family.


False

The next person is freezing


----------



## jaybeeztoo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is freezing



False.

The next person is heading out the door to jam it up


----------



## RoseRed

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is heading out the door to jam it up


False

The next person is telling you to have a great time!


----------



## greenbag13

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is telling you to have a great time!


False....
The next person decided to stay in bed where it's warm instead of getting up early......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False....
> The next person decided to stay in bed where it's warm instead of getting up early......



False 

The next person is listening to their loved one snore away.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is listening to their loved one snore away.


False, but her boyfriend probably is.......
The next person is going to make grilled cheese for lunch.....


----------



## Keesa

False.  It's time for COFFEE.....
The next person has a big decision to make.
(einie meenie minnie moe.........)


----------



## lillymay

Keesa said:
			
		

> False.  It's time for COFFEE.....
> The next person has a big decision to make.
> (einie meenie minnie moe.........)



True.

The next person needs to gargle with mouth wash.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person needs to gargle with mouth wash.



False.

The next person is looking forward to a relaxing Sunday.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is looking forward to a relaxing Sunday.


True, even if it's here at work....
The next person regrets something that happened last night....


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, even if it's here at work....
> The next person regrets something that happened last night....



False.

The next person is tired.


----------



## mamissa3

True...
The next person has to go to wrok in the am.


----------



## meangirl

mamissa3 said:
			
		

> True...
> The next person has to go to wrok in the am.


 
False

The next person got their hair did today.


----------



## jwwb2000

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person got their hair did today.



False.

The next person would really like to crawl back into bed and sleep all day.


----------



## Bronwyn

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person would really like to crawl back into bed and sleep all day.


True: But I'm heading to DC for the day.

The next person has been married for over 20 years.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

mv_princess said:
			
		

> VERY false....I am super bored!
> 
> The next person would like something sweet


True and I just ate a cookie!

The next person is glad it's a Monday!!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True and I just ate a cookie!
> 
> The next person is glad it's a Monday!!


FALSE!!!   I hate Monday's

The next person needs a haircut.


----------



## greenbag13

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!   I hate Monday's
> 
> The next person needs a haircut.


False (shaved it this morning)
The next person is going to the dump today


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False (shaved it this morning)
> The next person is going to the dump today



True, if I get home in time.

The next person is leaving work at 4PM today!!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True, if I get home in time.
> 
> The next person is leaving work at 4PM today!!


True..right on the dot

The next person likes to


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True..right on the dot
> 
> The next person likes to



True

The next person is eating pudding for dessert.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is eating pudding for dessert.



True that I'm eating pudding but False because I'm eating it for breakfast.

The next person is gonig to laugh hysterically when they receive red krama jama and challenge the person that left the threatening note in their box to step forward and claim their silly little message with their newly found balls!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True that I'm eating pudding but False because I'm eating it for breakfast.
> 
> The next person is gonig to laugh hysterically when they receive red krama jama and challenge the person that left the threatening note in their box to step forward and claim their silly little message with their newly found balls!



False, are you threatening me with red krama jama? 

The next person just ate a yummy breakfast


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, are you threatening me with red krama jama?
> 
> The next person just ate a yummy breakfast



False, but I am contemplating lunch...

The next person has already voted!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nachomama said:
			
		

> False, but I am contemplating lunch...
> 
> The next person has already voted!



True...

The next person is going to be receiving   today.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is going to be receiving   today.



False. 

The next person is eating lunch at 11:30.


----------



## BrassieChic

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person is going to be receiving   today.



False. Unless someone knows something I do not.

The next person is going to read the Thread I started in the Religion boards.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> False. Unless someone knows something I do not.
> 
> The next person is going to read the Thread I started in the Religion boards.




True...and very touching

The next person is dreading having to go outside.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...and very touching
> 
> The next person is dreading having to go outside.



False 

The next person is waiting for those  

Seriously, the next person was hand delivered lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is waiting for those
> 
> Seriously, the next person was hand delivered lunch.



False. 

The next person is drinking a diet root beer...


----------



## LordStanley

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking a diet root beer...




False, but that sounds good.

The next person hasnt voted yet


----------



## BrassieChic

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False, but that sounds good.
> 
> The next person hasnt voted yet



False.  I voted and did my patriotic duty.

The next person needs a nap and a big bowl of chix noodle soup!


----------



## jwwb2000

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> False.  I voted and did my patriotic duty.
> 
> The next person needs a nap and a big bowl of chix noodle soup!



False.

The next person is awaiting on a package to be delivered to the house.


----------



## deino2002

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is awaiting on a package to be delivered to the house.


True!

The next person can't wait to get off from work!


----------



## virgovictoria

deino2002 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person can't wait to get off from work!


False!!!

The next person is thinking about going to bed really soon!


----------



## RoseRed

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False!!!
> 
> The next person is thinking about going to bed really soon!



False.

The next person is waiting on a phone call...


----------



## FireBrand

RoseRed said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is waiting on a phone call...


 
False, 
The next person got "poled" on erection day


----------



## virgovictoria

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> The next person got "poled" on erection day


Can we have an option "C" for "other" in this case?


----------



## lillymay

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Can we have an option "C" for "other" in this case?



Okay True.

The next person likes my avatar!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> Okay True.
> 
> The next person likes my avatar!



True 

The next person is hungry but has nothing to eat.


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is hungry but has nothing to eat.



False.

The next person is going to spend over 2 hours at the gym today.


----------



## lillymay

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to spend over 2 hours at the gym today.



True and False.  I'll be working out but not at the gym.

The next person is suffering from a U.D.I. (Unidentified Drunken Injury)


----------



## greenbag13

lillymay said:
			
		

> True and False.  I'll be working out but not at the gym.
> 
> The next person is suffering from a U.D.I. (Unidentified Drunken Injury)


False....
The next person regrets not voting


----------



## TWLs wife

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False....
> The next person regrets not voting


False,  I voted on tuesday.  
The next person went to be to relax to go get some sleep.


----------



## Bustem' Down

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,  I voted on tuesday.
> The next person went to be to relax to go get some sleep.


Ummm, false?

The Next person understood that.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Ummm, false?
> 
> The Next person understood that.


True

The next person is gay because they would rather watch wild animals than do the kinda stuff normal people do


----------



## Azzy

Oh, come on! I saw ya lookin


----------



## buddy999

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is gay because they would rather watch wild animals than do the kinda stuff normal people do



False.  Not even close!!      I'd look if you included pics.    

The next person is happy with the results of the election.


----------



## Bustem' Down

buddy999 said:
			
		

> False.  Not even close!!      I'd look if you included pics.
> 
> The next person is happy with the results of the election.


Kinda true.  I kinda wanted the dems in office just to see thier plan fail.  Some kids actually have to burn thier hand on the stove to understand.

The next person likes Queen.


----------



## forever jewel

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> Kinda true.  I kinda wanted the dems in office just to see thier plan fail.  Some kids actually have to burn thier hand on the stove to understand.
> 
> The next person likes Queen.



True 

The next person is at work.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is at work.



True.  

The next person is off tomorrow!!!


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow!!!



True.... arent we all.

the next persons breath stinks


----------



## lillymay

LordStanley said:
			
		

> True.... arent we all.
> 
> the next persons breath stinks



False.  Just brushed.

The next person is going to call their Mom today.


----------



## forever jewel

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Just brushed.
> 
> The next person is going to call their Mom today.



True. 

The next person is going on a bike ride


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> The next person is going on a bike ride


False. I'm chicken.
The next person has a headache.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I'm chicken.
> The next person has a headache.


False
The next person is about to go somewhere.


----------



## sockgirl77

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is about to go somewhere.


False. I still have over an hour left in this damn place.
The next person's ass itches.


----------



## deino2002

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I still have over an hour left in this damn place.
> The next person's ass itches.


 False.

The next person has tomorrow off.


----------



## sockgirl77

deino2002 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has tomorrow off.


True. 
The next person needs a hug.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person needs a hug.


True  
The next person has done something they regret recently


----------



## sockgirl77

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has done something they regret recently


False. What's the use in regretting it? It's not going to change things.
The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. What's the use in regretting it? It's not going to change things.
> The next person is drinking coffee.


False
The next person would feel better if they could smash a beer bottle over someones head


----------



## sockgirl77

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person would feel better if they could smash a beer bottle over someones head


False. I think. 
The next person works next to a hottie.


----------



## Azzy

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I think.
> The next person works next to a hottie.


False.
The next person just found out something that makes them happy


----------



## CMC122

Azzy said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person just found out something that makes them happy


Sure.

The next person is going to the parade this saturday.


----------



## smoothmarine187

True.....

The next person wants to do me!


----------



## forever jewel

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> True.....
> 
> The next person wants to do me!



False....don't know ya 

The next person is busy this evening.


----------



## Bronwyn

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow!!!



False. Today was the last day of my vacation.

The next person is cleaning house due to company coming for the weekend.


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Today was the last day of my vacation.
> 
> The next person is cleaning house due to company coming for the weekend.


False
The next person is going out with a hot girl tomorrow night


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is going out with a hot girl tomorrow night



False.

The next person got new furniture today.


----------



## cdsulhoff

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person got new furniture today.



  False, But did get a new Dyson ( Animal Ball) Vacume cleaner. Awesome!!!! 

  The next person got stuck in the cluster F**k of cars on route 4 on their way home tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> False, But did get a new Dyson ( Animal Ball) Vacume cleaner. Awesome!!!!
> 
> The next person got stuck in the cluster F**k of cars on route 4 on their way home tonight.


 
False.

The next person is eating a banana.


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating a banana.




False.  Just some coffee.

The next person thinks that Wal-Marts decision to change "Happy Holidays" to "Merry Christmas" is nothing more than a marketing ploy.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. What's the use in regretting it? It's not going to change things.
> The next person is drinking coffee.



True and this coffee sucks! 
The next person is planning their weekend todo list!!!


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True and this coffee sucks!
> The next person is planning their weekend todo list!!!



True...I have way too much to do 

The next person is watching the Today Show


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True...I have way too much to do
> 
> The next person is watching the Today Show



False.

The next person is at work


----------



## deino2002

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is at work


 True....and I have to work 8-12 tomorrow 

The next person is home relaxing and NOT at work...


----------



## forever jewel

deino2002 said:
			
		

> True....and I have to work 8-12 tomorrow
> 
> The next person is home relaxing and NOT at work...



True...kind of...I'm not at work, at home but NOT relaxing...

The next person ate a turkey sammich for lunch


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True...kind of...I'm not at work, at home but NOT relaxing...
> 
> The next person ate a turkey sammich for lunch



False.

The next person is still full from breakfast.


----------



## deino2002

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is still full from breakfast.


False, but I am full from lunch 

The next person plans on seeing an old friend this weekend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

deino2002 said:
			
		

> False, but I am full from lunch
> 
> The next person plans on seeing an old friend this weekend.



Maybe, but I wouldn't call her old to her face 

The next person doesn't have any plans for the weekend.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I wouldn't call her old to her face
> 
> The next person doesn't have any plans for the weekend.



false got lots to do..

The next person is leaving work about 3PM.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I wouldn't call her old to her face
> 
> The next person doesn't have any plans for the weekend.



False,  I'm going riding at a new horse park  

The next person is outside for a breath of fresh air.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False,  I'm going riding at a new horse park
> 
> The next person is outside for a breath of fresh air.



True  (but I just got back)

The next person is extremely excited about something


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True  (but I just got back)
> 
> The next person is extremely excited about something




False

The next person just woke up from a nap


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just woke up from a nap



False.

The next person would like to take a nap.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person would like to take a nap.


True, and just might do that
The next person forgot how they got home....


----------



## CandyRain

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, and just might do that
> The next person forgot how they got home....



  False!

The next person is going to church this morning.


----------



## forever jewel

CandyRain said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is going to church this morning.



False. 

The next person is hungry for breakfast.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry for breakfast.



True

The next person is to lazy to get up and get a cup of coffee.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is to lazy to get up and get a cup of coffee.



False, I'm on my second cup. 

The next person will clean their house today.


----------



## Pete

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I'm on my second cup.
> 
> The next person will clean their house today.


False, did it Friday.

The next person is going to watch the Skins game in DE with their ex's Eagles fan hubby.


----------



## CMC122

Pete said:
			
		

> False, did it Friday.
> 
> The next person is going to watch the Skins game in DE with their ex's Eagles fan hubby.


False.

The next person is making Taco Mac for lunch.


----------



## Azzy

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is making Taco Mac for lunch.


False
The next person really misses someone right now


----------



## forever jewel

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person really misses someone right now



True!

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## greenbag13

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


False, can't balance on it anymore.......
The next person ordered pizza for dinner


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, can't balance on it anymore.......
> The next person ordered pizza for dinner


 
False, made a big pot of Cajun Sausage Bean Soup 
The next person  doesn't want to go to work today......


----------



## Bronwyn

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> False, made a big pot of Cajun Sausage Bean Soup
> The next person  doesn't want to go to work today......


 True, thank goodness I'm off.

The next person's kid skipped school last week.


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, thank goodness I'm off.
> 
> The next person's kid skipped school last week.


 True 
The next person is taking their kids to breakfast


----------



## greyhound

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is taking their kids to breakfast



False...My kids are old enough to get their own breakfast.

The next person has seasonal affective disorder (self diagnosed, of course).


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...My kids are old enough to get their own breakfast.
> 
> The next person has seasonal affective disorder (self diagnosed, of course).




Uh, false.

The next person is wondering what Greyhound is talking about.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> Uh, false.
> 
> The next person is wondering what Greyhound is talking about.



False,  I know what it is... on days just like today.

The next person hates Mondays.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False,  I know what it is... on days just like today.
> 
> The next person hates Mondays.



TRUE! Never liked them!

The next person is tired and drinking tea.


----------



## somd whisper

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE! Never liked them!
> 
> The next person is tired and drinking tea.




true! Lemon Cozy tea to be exact.  

The next person is thinking about taking off work early.


----------



## forever jewel

somd whisper said:
			
		

> true! Lemon Cozy tea to be exact.
> 
> The next person is thinking about taking off work early.



False, but if I was working today, I would 

The next person is eating lunch soon.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but if I was working today, I would
> 
> The next person is eating lunch soon.



If you call a cup of soup lucnh then yea afraid so...  
the next person is COLD


----------



## forever jewel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> If you call a cup of soup lucnh then yea afraid so...
> the next person is COLD



False...for once! It's a bit warm in this room 

The next person is busy all afternoon.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...for once! It's a bit warm in this room
> 
> The next person is busy all afternoon.



Not too bad, tomorrow will be worse...

The next person has NOTHING on their calendar for tonight (for once!)


----------



## forever jewel

nachomama said:
			
		

> Not too bad, tomorrow will be worse...
> 
> The next person has NOTHING on their calendar for tonight (for once!)



True, nothing exciting, if hw doesn't count...

The next person drank coffee today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, nothing exciting, if hw doesn't count...
> 
> The next person drank coffee today.



False.

The next person is bored to tears


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is bored to tears


True, just 10 more hours.......
The next person has belly button lint......


----------



## mygoldnhorse

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, just 10 more hours.......
> The next person has belly button lint......




Nope, not me.
The next person is sorry for something they have done.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> Nope, not me.
> The next person is sorry for something they have done.



False.  At least, not recently.

The next person is eating cereal for breakfast.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  At least, not recently.
> 
> The next person is eating cereal for breakfast.



False.  Never eat breakfast...although I'm contemplating lunch.

The next person is in the midst of a personal crisis.


----------



## CMC122

nachomama said:
			
		

> False. Never eat breakfast...although I'm contemplating lunch.
> 
> The next person is in the midst of a personal crisis.


False.

The next person needs daycare.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs daycare.



False, finally pass that stage.

The next person went to 3 Bros for lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, finally pass that stage.
> 
> The next person went to 3 Bros for lunch.



False, went to my kitchen.

The next person is stressed.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, went to my kitchen.
> 
> The next person is stressed.



False.

The next person took medication to relieve their stress.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person took medication to relieve their stress.




True...daily  

The next person is scared of storms.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...daily
> 
> The next person is scared of storms.



false, for the most part.

the next person is just about ready to head home from work!


----------



## goldielocks7

false,  have another hour to go.

next person is getting off the phone piss!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

goldielocks7 said:
			
		

> false,  have another hour to go.
> 
> next person is getting off the phone piss!



 what is phone piss?


----------



## lillymay

goldielocks7 said:
			
		

> false,  have another hour to go.
> 
> next person is getting off the phone piss!



False. Not today at least.

The next person is making plans to go to Club 911 Saturday night.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False. Not today at least.
> 
> The next person is making plans to go to Club 911 Saturday night.



True.

The next person is going to respond to the one person that has been trying to reach them all day


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going to respond to the one person that has been trying to reach them all day



True or False, I guess.  Not sure if you are talking to me or not!  If so, the batery in my cordless is dead.    

The next person has a cat eating their toes!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> True or False, I guess.  Not sure if you are talking to me or not!  If so, the batery in my cordless is dead.
> 
> The next person has a cat eating their toes!



False.

(Yes, I am talking to you.  That's what pm'ers are for when your battery is dead  )

The next person is cooking up some seafood for a snack


----------



## Azzy

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> (Yes, I am talking to you. That's what pm'ers are for when your battery is dead  )
> 
> The next person is cooking up some seafood for a snack


False
The next person is done with someone.


----------



## LordStanley

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is done with someone.





The next person is doin someone   true

the next person needs to go to bed


----------



## Bronwyn

False, I slept my 8

The next person isn't sure what they are doing for thanksgiving yet.


----------



## smoothmarine187

False....unfortunately I do know.

The next person has received a Dirty Sanchez and has "washed the dog" before.


----------



## lillymay

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> False....unfortunately I do know.
> 
> The next person has received a Dirty Sanchez and has "washed the dog" before.



I don't know if that's a true or false because I'm a bit confused.

The next person is going to hear from a long lost friend.


----------



## greenbag13

lillymay said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's a true or false because I'm a bit confused.
> 
> The next person is going to hear from a long lost friend.


I hope so.....

the next person likes the taste of their own toe jam.....


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> I hope so.....
> 
> the next person likes the taste of their own toe jam.....



false, can't say I've ever tried it and I couldn't get my foot to my mouth now if I tried.  

The next person gets to go home from work right now!!!!!!


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> false, can't say I've ever tried it and I couldn't get my foot to my mouth now if I tried.
> 
> The next person gets to go home from work right now!!!!!!



False, already at home, but finished class at 1:30!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, already at home, but finished class at 1:30!



You forgot "The next person....." part.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> You forgot "The next person....." part.



Okay False, I did that in an earlier post!    

The next person is getting ready to log onto myspace.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> Okay False, I did that in an earlier post!
> 
> The next person is getting ready to log onto myspace.



False, I don't have one 

The next person is worn out from a full days work.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, I don't have one
> 
> The next person is worn out from a full days work.



HAHAHAHA!  That truly is funny that I'm answering this and the answer would be False!    

The next person needs a trim (hair on your head kind)!


----------



## BrassieChic

lillymay said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA!  That truly is funny that I'm answering this and the answer would be False!
> 
> The next person needs a trim (hair on your head kind)!



False.

The next person is really hungry!


----------



## HollowSoul

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is really hungry!


true...i could eat the azzhole out of a goat    
the next person has to go pee


----------



## forever jewel

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> true...i could eat the azzhole out of a goat
> the next person has to go pee



False, but probably in 10 min or so.

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## lillymay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but probably in 10 min or so.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False.  No phone calls yet today!

The next peson is going to enjoy a tall glass of Egg Nog!  Yuuummmmy!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  No phone calls yet today!
> 
> The next peson is going to enjoy a tall glass of Egg Nog!  Yuuummmmy!



False.

The next person is enjoying a warm cup of java


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is enjoying a warm cup of java




False

The next person is looking in the fridge for something yummy to eat for lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is looking in the fridge for something yummy to eat for lunch.



True, did that 20 minutes ago.

The next person is watching the Ellen Degeneres show!


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, did that 20 minutes ago.
> 
> The next person is watching the Ellen Degeneres show!



False.

The next person is still debating on what to have for lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is still debating on what to have for lunch.



True.

The next person is leaving work for a bit to run errands.


----------



## smoothmarine187

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is leaving work for a bit to run errands.




False.

The next person is still upset that they no longer sell 64 oz bottles of Old English!


----------



## jwwb2000

smoothmarine187 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is still upset that they no longer sell 64 oz bottles of Old English!



FALSE!!

The next person wants the day to hurry up and end.


----------



## mv_princess

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> FALSE!!
> 
> The next person wants the day to hurry up and end.


 True

The next person is freezing!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mv_princess said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is freezing!



True, burrrrr.

The next person is STARVING


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, burrrrr.
> 
> The next person is STARVING




True..I'm gonna go make a sammich.

The next person is dieing for a cigarette even though they stopped smoking


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True..I'm gonna go make a sammich.
> 
> The next person is dieing for a cigarette even though they stopped smoking



False.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## deino2002

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a headache.


True.

The next person is off all this week......


----------



## forever jewel

deino2002 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is off all this week......



False, just thursday and friday.

The next person is drinking tea.


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just thursday and friday.
> 
> The next person is drinking tea.



False.

The next person is leaving in 15 minutes.


----------



## MDTerps

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is leaving in 15 minutes.




False

The next person is going out of town for Thanksgiving


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  No phone calls yet today!
> 
> The next peson is going to enjoy a tall glass of Egg Nog!  Yuuummmmy!



False, Egg Nog I don't like.

The next person just got some new carpet installed today.


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, Egg Nog I don't like.
> 
> The next person just got some new carpet installed today.



False.

The next person's feet are cold.


----------



## CandyRain

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's feet are cold.



ALWAYS!  

The next person is going grocery shopping for Turkey day today.  :gobblegobble:


----------



## Bustem' Down

CandyRain said:
			
		

> ALWAYS!
> 
> The next person is going grocery shopping for Turkey day today.  :gobblegobble:


False, already got what I need.

The Next person bought a turkey larger than 25lbs.


----------



## onebdzee

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False, already got what I need.
> 
> The Next person bought a turkey larger than 25lbs.



False....didn't buy turkey at all(kids don't like it....we are grilling steaks and oysters)

the next person wants the holidays to be over


----------



## Bustem' Down

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....didn't buy turkey at all(kids don't like it....we are grilling steaks and oysters)


Are the oysters hard to keep on the grill?


----------



## Bustem' Down

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....didn't buy turkey at all(kids don't like it....we are grilling steaks and oysters)
> 
> the next person wants the holidays to be over



False, it comes with winter and I like winter.

The next person has finished holiday shopping.


----------



## Bronwyn

onebdzee said:
			
		

> False....didn't buy turkey at all(kids don't like it....we are grilling steaks and oysters)
> 
> the next person wants the holidays to be over


 False - I love the holidays!

The next person hasn't had a good hard belly (wet your pants) laugh in a long time.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - I love the holidays!
> 
> The next person hasn't had a good hard belly (wet your pants) laugh in a long time.



True.

The next person is tired and hungry.


----------



## Shetiger

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is tired and hungry.




False

the next person is a redskins fan


----------



## nachomama

Shetiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> the next person is a redskins fan



Absolutely False.

The next person is drinking Starbucks (yummy).


----------



## Ecphora

nachomama said:
			
		

> Absolutely False.
> 
> The next person is drinking Starbucks (yummy).



False, not really a coffee person.

The next person is having a healthy afternon snack.


----------



## Gwydion

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, not really a coffee person.
> 
> The next person is having a healthy afternon snack.



True - Diet Coke

The next person went to SMCM


----------



## ScorchTomato

Gwydion said:
			
		

> True - Diet Coke
> 
> The next person went to SMCM


False or what does SMCM stand for anyhow?

The next person is playing Dragon Warrior III for Nintendo Entertainment System.


----------



## Bronwyn

ScorchTomato said:
			
		

> False or what does SMCM stand for anyhow?
> 
> The next person is playing Dragon Warrior III for Nintendo Entertainment System.



False - Don't have it.

The next person has been avoiding someone they don't want to talk to


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Don't have it.
> 
> The next person has been avoiding someone they don't want to talk to



True.

The next person just spoke to their mother.


----------



## Purplefox

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person just spoke to their mother.




True, but only through my prayers.

The next person is _NOT_ planning on shopping this Friday.  (Black Friday)


----------



## Bustem' Down

Purplefox said:
			
		

> True, but only through my prayers.
> 
> The next person is _NOT_ planning on shopping this Friday.  (Black Friday)


True, I'll be at work from 11 to 11.

The next person is waking up before sunrise to go shopping fri.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, I'll be at work from 11 to 11.
> 
> The next person is waking up before sunrise to go shopping fri.



False 

The next person is putting up the Christmas tree on Black Friday.


----------



## greyhound

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, I'll be at work from 11 to 11.
> 
> The next person is waking up before sunrise to go shopping fri.



Flase...I don't fall for all that marketing crap...I don't even go near the malls during the christmas season.

The next person doesn't have to work today and woke up to early.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> Flase...I don't fall for all that marketing crap...I don't even go near the malls during the christmas season.
> 
> The next person doesn't have to work today and woke up to early.



False, I'm working a full day, so I had to wake up early.

The next person is excited about Turkey Day tomorrow!!!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I'm working a full day, so I had to wake up early.
> 
> The next person is excited about Turkey Day tomorrow!!!



True and false.

The next person needs to get ready for work now.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True and false.
> 
> The next person needs to get ready for work now.




 False...I did that at 6 am.

The next person is not cooking dinner tomorrow.


----------



## nachomama

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False...I did that at 6 am.
> 
> The next person is not cooking dinner tomorrow.



False.  Got 20 people coming to my house tomorrow.  Kids are doing the dishes though 

The next person is PRAYING they get released early today...


----------



## Gwydion

SMCM = St. mary's College of MD



			
				nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Got 20 people coming to my house tomorrow.  Kids are doing the dishes though
> 
> The next person is PRAYING they get released early today...



TRUE

the next person doesn't celebrate Turkey day


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Don't have it.
> 
> The next person has been avoiding someone they don't want to talk to



True, my boss.

The next person has all the kids home except for one so far for Thanksgiving and I'm stuck at work!!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True, my boss.
> 
> The next person has all the kids home except for one so far for Thanksgiving and I'm stuck at work!!




False no workie for me.

The next person loves pumkin pie


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Got 20 people coming to my house tomorrow.  Kids are doing the dishes though
> 
> The next person is PRAYING they get released early today...



prision


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False no workie for me.
> 
> The next person loves pumkin pie



(You guys are CLOSED today?)

True 

The next person just ate breakfast.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> (You guys are CLOSED today?)
> 
> True
> 
> The next person just ate breakfast.



False - No breakfast at all today

The next person is going to take a nap


----------



## nachomama

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> prision




shhhh....


----------



## nachomama

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - No breakfast at all today
> 
> The next person is going to take a nap



False.  But the next person wishes they could take a nap.

The next person has to work on Friday


----------



## Bronwyn

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  But the next person wishes they could take a nap.
> 
> The next person has to work on Friday



True    you too?

The next person needs to wash dishes


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True    you too?
> 
> The next person needs to wash dishes




False

The next person did not sleep well last night.


----------



## mv_princess

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person did not sleep well last night.


 false...but it did take me forever to fall asleep.

The next person can't wait to have leftovers!


----------



## desertrat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> false...but it did take me forever to fall asleep.
> 
> The next person can't wait to have leftovers!


True, in fact I'm not waiting.  
The next person can't wait to go shopping.


----------



## mv_princess

desertrat said:
			
		

> True, in fact I'm not waiting.
> The next person can't wait to go shopping.


 Very false...I wont do any shopping until after christmas. 

The next person get's very lonely around the holidays


----------



## Bronwyn

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Very false...I wont do any shopping until after christmas.
> 
> The next person get's very lonely around the holidays


 
False, but hunny always gets sad about daughter far away...

The next person had an "incident" during their thanksgiving celebration yesterday.


----------



## desertrat

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but hunny always gets sad about daughter far away...
> 
> The next person had an "incident" during their thanksgiving celebration yesterday.


That made me think about something funny....


----------



## nachomama

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but hunny always gets sad about daughter far away...
> 
> The next person had an "incident" during their thanksgiving celebration yesterday.



Nope, made it by "incident free" (although I remember a Christmas a few years back in which the cops had to be called...)

The next person is at work, hoping they'll be able to duck out unnoticed...


----------



## greyhound

nachomama said:
			
		

> Nope, made it by "incident free" (although I remember a Christmas a few years back in which the cops had to be called...)
> 
> The next person is at work, hoping they'll be able to duck out unnoticed...



False...I go back to work on Monday!

The next person is putting up Christmas decorations.


----------



## Azzy

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I go back to work on Monday!
> 
> The next person is putting up Christmas decorations.


 False
The next person smoked too gotdamn many cigarettes last night


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person smoked too gotdamn many cigarettes last night




False

The next person did to many drugs this morning


----------



## Bronwyn

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person did to many drugs this morning



False - Not even Tylenol

The next person just bought a new car


----------



## JumpinJack

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Not even Tylenol
> 
> The next person just bought a new car



False

The next person can't even buy a match box car


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Not even Tylenol
> 
> The next person just bought a new car



False....but if mine keeps going into the shop; might be buying a new one.

The next person has not used an MPD......


----------



## Bronwyn

> The next person has not used an MPD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True - I've thought about it a few times, but then I just think that it's way too much work!
> 
> The next person will quit their job after the holidays.
Click to expand...


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Thank God!



So you have used an MPD?


----------



## JumpinJack

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....but if mine keeps going into the shop; might be buying a new one.
> 
> The next person has not used an MPD......



True
The next person worries to much about who is who


----------



## Bronwyn

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> True
> The next person worries to much about who is who



False. I've wondered who people are, and I'd like to meet a few, but that's it.

The next person is going to seel their house soon.


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I've wondered who people are, and I'd like to meet a few, but that's it.
> 
> The next person is going to seel their house soon.


 False
The next person is irritated with the person next to them


----------



## meangirl

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is irritated with the person next to them



False

The next person just ate some yummy cake their best friend made for them.


----------



## Azzy

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just ate some yummy cake their best friend made for them.


 False  
The next person still needs to upload the picture for their best friend


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person still needs to upload the picture for their best friend




False....the next person is going christmas shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Dougstermd

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> False....the next person is going christmas shopping tomorrow.




False except I need some ornament hangers.

the next person smokes menthols


----------



## forever jewel

Dougstermd said:
			
		

> False except I need some ornament hangers.
> 
> the next person smokes menthols



False, I don't smoke.

The next person is sad the weekend is over.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I don't smoke.
> 
> The next person is sad the weekend is over.



False, it's not over yet.

The next person wants brunch.


----------



## Azzy

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, it's not over yet.
> 
> The next person wants brunch.


 False
The next person wants to hit someone in their head


----------



## Bronwyn

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wants to hit someone in their head


TRUE! Almost every day

The next person is fighting a cold.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> TRUE! Almost every day
> 
> The next person is fighting a cold.



False.  Only been sick once so far this winter.

The next person is still eating leftovers.


----------



## Azzy

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> False. Only been sick once so far this winter.
> 
> The next person is still eating leftovers.


 False, leftovers  Once it hits the fridge, I'm done with it.

The next person is about to go to bed so they can get up early and play some more.


----------



## Bronwyn

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, leftovers  Once it hits the fridge, I'm done with it.
> 
> The next person is about to go to bed so they can get up early and play some more.



False, no bed until 7   

The next person think "play" means something kinky


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, no bed until 7
> 
> The next person think "play" means something kinky


 True

The next person doesnt WANT to go to bed.


----------



## juggy4805

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesnt WANT to go to bed.




False


The next person has a Christmas party this weekend.


----------



## jwwb2000

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person has a Christmas party this weekend.



False.

The next person can't wait for Thursday to get here.


----------



## bcp

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't wait for Thursday to get here.


false
 The next person is just glad that its monday and they can finally go back to work and get away from the house.


----------



## greyhound

bcp said:
			
		

> false
> The next person is just glad that its monday and they can finally go back to work and get away from the house.



False...

The next person wishes they didn't have to go back to work!!!!!


----------



## sunflower

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person wishes they didn't have to go back to work!!!!!


 
False... Need to pay the bills...

The next person had a 4 day weekend


----------



## C-Murda

sunflower said:
			
		

> False... Need to pay the bills...
> 
> The next person had a 4 day weekend



False, I was hustlin all weekend.

The next person would ratha be sippin on a bottle of Mad Dog.


----------



## greyhound

C-Murda said:
			
		

> False, I was hustlin all weekend.
> 
> The next person would ratha be sippin on a bottle of Mad Dog.



Aren't you really a wine person?


----------



## C-Murda

greyhound said:
			
		

> Aren't you really a wine person?



I likes me some crooked eye every now and then, but I loves me some Mad Dawg 20/20


----------



## luckystar

C-Murda said:
			
		

> False, I was hustlin all weekend.
> 
> The next person would ratha be sippin on a bottle of Mad Dog.



True, Blue Raspberry.  *drools*

The next person works a 9-5 on a military base.


----------



## luckystar

C-Murda said:
			
		

> I likes me some crooked eye every now and then, but I loves me some Mad Dawg 20/20



I thought MD _was _ a type of wine...


----------



## forever jewel

luckystar said:
			
		

> True, Blue Raspberry.  *drools*
> 
> The next person works a 9-5 on a military base.



False.

The next person had a wonderful Thanksgiving break!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a wonderful Thanksgiving break!



True.

The next person is happy to be back at work and back to routine.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is happy to be back at work and back to routine.




True.  Weekends just wear me out.

The next person went out   Saturday night and had a blast.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True.  Weekends just wear me out.
> 
> The next person went out   Saturday night and had a blast.



False.

The next person is ready for lunch already.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is ready for lunch already.



False. I ate lunch about 20 min ago 

The next person can't wait until Christmas!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. I ate lunch about 20 min ago
> 
> The next person can't wait until Christmas!



Neutral.

The next person still hasn't eaten lunch.


----------



## lillymay

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Neutral.
> 
> The next person still hasn't eaten lunch.



False.  Just dropped the fork.

The next person is going to run a mile today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

lillymay said:
			
		

> False.  Just dropped the fork.
> 
> The next person is going to run a mile today.



Maybe 

The next person will take a walk tonight if they don't run a mile.


----------



## Hules

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> Maybe
> 
> The next person will take a walk tonight if they don't run a mile.



False, I don't like running.

The next person is tired.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Hules said:
			
		

> False, I don't like running.
> 
> The next person is tired.



False 

The next person will NEVER eat McDonald's again


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will NEVER eat McDonald's again



True! McDonald's is DISGUSTING!

The next person needs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True! McDonald's is DISGUSTING!
> 
> The next person needs



False.

The next person needs a


----------



## greyhound

luckystar said:
			
		

> I thought MD _was _ a type of wine...



I guess it qualifies by technically. But have you tasted MD?   
I would never put it on the same shelf as _real_ wine.


----------



## Azzy

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs a


 False. Beer is nasty.
The next person is getting ready to work on their anger management workbook


----------



## Bronwyn

Azzy said:
			
		

> False. Beer is nasty.
> The next person is getting ready to work on their anger management workbook


 
False... but where can I get one of those??

The next person just dyed their hair.


----------



## JumpinJack

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't wait for Thursday to get here.


False-friday is better

the next person can't sleep but needs to


----------



## JumpinJack

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False... but where can I get one of those??
> 
> The next person just dyed their hair.



False

The next person is to slow to keep up


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False... but where can I get one of those??
> 
> The next person just dyed their hair.


 Borders, I have so many different workbooks its not even funny  Each one is for a different issue.


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False-friday is better
> 
> the next person can't sleep but needs to


 False
The next person can sleep but doesnt want to.


----------



## Ninurta

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person can sleep but doesnt want to.


False, can't sleep for some reason.

The next person is thinking about McDonalds for breakfast. (Big Breakfast )


----------



## Pandas_Mom

Ninurta said:
			
		

> False, can't sleep for some reason.
> 
> The next person is thinking about McDonalds for breakfast. (Big Breakfast )



I am NOW!!  TYVM     


The next person braved the crowds at the mall on Friday.


----------



## forever jewel

Pandas_Mom said:
			
		

> I am NOW!!  TYVM
> 
> 
> The next person braved the crowds at the mall on Friday.



True! 

The next person is eating/ate cereal for breakfast.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is eating/ate cereal for breakfast.


True..cereal for breakfast everyday  

The next person is a compassionate person.


----------



## jwwb2000

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True..cereal for breakfast everyday
> 
> The next person is a compassionate person.



True and False.  Depends on the situation.

The next person is having a very slow day at work.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True and False.  Depends on the situation.
> 
> The next person is having a very slow day at work.



False.

The next person is battling with an insurance company


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is battling with an insurance company



False, thank God! 

The next person just ate a few Hershey Kissables


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, thank God!
> 
> The next person just ate a few Hershey Kissables



False.

The next person is craving something sweet


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is craving something sweet




False.

The next person will be sweating at the gym a little after 4 today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be sweating at the gym a little after 4 today.



False.

The next person is completing an employment application.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is completing an employment application.



False.

The next person is procrastinating.


----------



## candoez

true, why do today what you can gaff off till tomorrow!

The next person is a Redskins fan...


----------



## greyhound

candoez said:
			
		

> true, why do today what you can gaff off till tomorrow!
> 
> The next person is a Redskins fan...



FALSE!!!!

The next person can't get to sleep.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!
> 
> The next person can't get to sleep.



I don't know...I haven't tried yet.  

The next person is listening to Christmas music


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> I don't know...I haven't tried yet.
> 
> The next person is listening to Christmas music



False, I'm the only one still awake - No music here

The next person just bought a Christmas CD


----------



## Azzy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, I'm the only one still awake - No music here
> 
> The next person just bought a Christmas CD


 False, I despise Christmas music

The next person is about to smoke a cigarette and go to bed.


----------



## forever jewel

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, I despise Christmas music
> 
> The next person is about to smoke a cigarette and go to bed.



False, don't smoke and I just got out of bed a couple hrs ago.

The next person is eating a delicious breakfast.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, don't smoke and I just got out of bed a couple hrs ago.
> 
> The next person is eating a delicious breakfast.



False.  (I wish)

The next person has a cold.


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.  (I wish)
> 
> The next person has a cold.



False.

The next person is plotting for tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is plotting for tomorrow.



False.

The next person is watching tv.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching tv.



False.

The next person is taking a carribean vacation soon.


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is taking a carribean vacation soon.



False.

The next person wants today to hurry up and get over with....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants today to hurry up and get over with....



False.

The next person has no plans for the weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has no plans for the weekend.



False.

The next person is hungry.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry.



True.

The next person is going to have spagetti for dinner


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going to have spagetti for dinner



False, I had rockfish 

The next person is busy.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I had rockfish
> 
> The next person is busy.



True. Busy night at work tonight

The next person bought flowers for someone this week


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Busy night at work tonight
> 
> The next person bought flowers for someone this week



False.

The next person has to get up before 5am tomorrow morning


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has to get up before 5am tomorrow morning



False

The next person will have no life on the weekends after the first of the new year.


----------



## JumpinJack

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will have no life on the weekends after the first of the new year.



False- Already don't have one   

The next  person is gonna kill His/Her boss one day


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False- Already don't have one
> 
> The next person is gonna kill His/Her boss one day


 False, I dont have a boss.
The next person is smart enough not to post something like that, even if they were thinking about doing it


----------



## FireBrand

Azzy said:
			
		

> False, I dont have a boss.
> The next person is smart enough not to post something like that, even if they were thinking about doing it


 
Yes I am smart  and my boss is a really really great guy !!!!!!.......really *!*

The next person is an insomniac.........


----------



## JumpinJack

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Yes I am smart  and my boss is a really really great guy !!!!!!.......really *!*
> 
> The next person is an insomniac.........



True-aren't we all? LoL

The next person needs a PM


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> True-aren't we all? LoL
> 
> The next person needs a PM


 False
The next person is  a stalker


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is  a stalker



True
The next person loves it though


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> True
> The next person loves it though


 False 
The next person has to pee


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person has to pee


False
The next person doesn't have to hold it cause they have indoor plumbing


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False
> The next person doesn't have to hold it cause they have indoor plumbing


 True  
The next person has cute fish and an adorable frog on their desk.


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> The next person has cute fish and an adorable frog on their desk.



false-most people keep such animals in a tank   

The next person needs to goto  bed


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> false-most people keep such animals in a tank
> 
> The next person needs to goto bed


 They are in a tank, on my desk 

False
The next person took a long nap so they could stay up all night


----------



## JumpinJack

Azzy said:
			
		

> They are in a tank, on my desk
> 
> False
> The next person took a long nap so they could stay up all night



False
The next person needs to goto internet rehab


----------



## Azzy

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False
> The next person needs to goto internet rehab


 True
The next person wishes a certain person would talk to them.


----------



## Bronwyn

Azzy said:
			
		

> True
> The next person wishes a certain person would talk to them.



False. (But that must have been aimed at someone  )

The next person wishes that someone they work with would get fired or just quit!


----------



## Bustem' Down

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. (But that must have been aimed at someone  )
> 
> The next person wishes that someone they work with would get fired or just quit!



True, several actually.

The next person is very busy and not happy about it.


----------



## Ninurta

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, several actually.
> 
> The next person is very busy and not happy about it.



Nope, just can't sleep.

The next person also has insomnia.


----------



## forever jewel

Ninurta said:
			
		

> Nope, just can't sleep.
> 
> The next person also has insomnia.



Nope, just woke up early.

The next person has to be at work by 6am.


----------



## CandyRain

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Nope, just woke up early.
> 
> The next person has to be at work by 6am.




   Nope.

The next person is going to a holiday party this weekend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

CandyRain said:
			
		

> Nope.
> 
> The next person is going to a holiday party this weekend.



False.

The next person has CWS tomorrow.


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has CWS tomorrow.



False...No CWS 

The next person has been christmas shopping online this morning.


----------



## LordStanley

nachomama said:
			
		

> False...No CWS
> 
> The next person has been christmas shopping online this morning.




False....  I've been sleeping at my desk  

the next person has ugly feet


----------



## forever jewel

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False....  I've been sleeping at my desk
> 
> the next person has ugly feet



False.  I wouldn't call them ugly...just flat.


The next person went to the gym today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.  I wouldn't call them ugly...just flat.
> 
> 
> The next person went to the gym today.



False.

The next person is enjoying a well deserved


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is enjoying a well deserved



False. I'm enjoying my last soda   before my diet starts tomorrow.

The next person is on the atkins diet....


----------



## Purplefox

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I'm enjoying my last soda   before my diet starts tomorrow.
> 
> The next person is on the atkins diet....




False.....

The next person has already been thinking about their New Year's resolution.


----------



## jwwb2000

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False.....
> 
> The next person has already been thinking about their New Year's resolution.



False.

The next person is having an energy drink but is thinking another one is in order to wake up.


----------



## forever jewel

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is having an energy drink but is thinking another one is in order to wake up.



False, never tried one.

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, never tried one.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False.

The next person locked themselves out of their house today


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person locked themselves out of their house today



False.

The next person is so tired the toothpicks holding up the eyelids have just about reached max capacity before breaking


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is so tired the toothpicks holding up the eyelids have just about reached max capacity before breaking



False.

The next person's friend broke a promise


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's friend broke a promise



False.

The next person cried today


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person cried today



True 

The next person is REALLY pissed off right now.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is REALLY pissed off right now.



False...not at the moment at least.

The next person is eating yogurt.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...not at the moment at least.
> 
> The next person is eating yogurt.



False

The next person has a stalker.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a stalker.



false. 

The next person got 5 hrs of sleep last night.


----------



## Jameo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person got 5 hrs of sleep last night.



True. Plus some

The next person doesn't wanna be at work today


----------



## CMC122

Jameo said:
			
		

> True. Plus some
> 
> The next person doesn't wanna be at work today


True.  I never leave this joint.

The next person will be testing their recipe for toffee to pass out as Christmas presents.


----------



## jwwb2000

CMC122 said:
			
		

> True.  I never leave this joint.
> 
> The next person will be testing their recipe for toffee to pass out as Christmas presents.




False.

The next person just isn't waking up this morning.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just isn't waking up this morning.



False.

The next person has back to back meetings all day.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has back to back meetings all day.


False..just 1 for me today.

The next person needs a day off,  just to catch up!


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False..just 1 for me today.
> 
> The next person needs a day off,  just to catch up!



So true, more like a week!!

The next person hasn't even started Christmas shopping..


----------



## jwwb2000

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> So true, more like a week!!
> 
> The next person hasn't even started Christmas shopping..



False.

The next person isn't all that hungry for lunch.


----------



## danceintherain

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person isn't all that hungry for lunch.


 
True, saving my appetite for the chili thats been cooking all day in my crock pot.

The next person ate chili for lunch.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True, saving my appetite for the chili thats been cooking all day in my crock pot.
> 
> The next person ate chili for lunch.



False, had penne with sausage and shrooms!

Next person is on a diet like I should be!!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, had penne with sausage and shrooms!
> 
> Next person is on a diet like I should be!!



False.

The next person is ready for a snack


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is ready for a snack



False

The next person has to work late


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has to work late



False.

It's quiting time for the next person.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> It's quiting time for the next person.



False, the day has just begun!

The next person woke up at 7am.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, the day has just begun!
> 
> The next person woke up at 7am.



False.

The next person has a secret crush on someone.


----------



## pingrr

False

Pingrr is the worlds coolest person.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

pingrr said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Pingrr is the worlds coolest person.



Hmmm, don't know how cool you are, but if you say so.

The next person is going to go Christmas shopping today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> Hmmm, don't know how cool you are, but if you say so.
> 
> The next person is going to go Christmas shopping today.




False.

The next person received an early Christmas present today.


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person received an early Christmas present today.



False...unless my 42" HDTV was delivered today without my knowledge 

The next person is taking off Friday to go shopping.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False...unless my 42" HDTV was delivered today without my knowledge
> 
> The next person is taking off Friday to go shopping.



False.

The next person just got home from work.


----------



## Azzy

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just got home from work.


 False
The next person got to meet some really cool people on Friday night


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> The next person got to meet some really cool people on Friday night



False 

The next person will go through a HUGE life change today.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will go through a HUGE life change today.



False, I hope not.

The next person went to a spinning class yesterday.


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I hope not.
> 
> The next person went to a spinning class yesterday.




I was spinning...but it was from a glass, not a class!   

The next person has laundry to do.


----------



## C-Murda

Purplefox said:
			
		

> I was spinning...but it was from a glass, not a class!
> 
> The next person has laundry to do.



Hell naw, I got all my white Tees and Khackis pressed and cleaned yesterday.

The next wil be celebratin Kwaanza!


----------



## desertrat

C-Murda said:
			
		

> Hell naw, I got all my white Tees and Khackis pressed and cleaned yesterday.
> 
> The next wil be celebratin Kwaanza!


False.
The last person is an MPD.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

desertrat said:
			
		

> False.
> The last person is an MPD.



True 

The next person has a lunch date today.


----------



## SxyEboni

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a lunch date today.



I wish.

The next person will ask me to lunch.


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a lunch date today.



False (leaving early) 

The next person is going to a basketball game tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

nachomama said:
			
		

> False (leaving early)
> 
> The next person is going to a basketball game tonight.



False. 

The next person is eating leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating leftovers for lunch today.


False.  I'm having lunch catered by Adam's Ribs  

The next person can't wait for lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.  I'm having lunch catered by Adam's Ribs
> 
> The next person can't wait for lunch.



True.

The next person received a Christmas bonus today.


----------



## SxyEboni

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person received a Christmas bonus today.



Wrong. 

The next person will have to cook dinner tonight.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> Wrong.
> 
> The next person will have to cook dinner tonight.



True.

The next person is leaving work early.


----------



## Queentree

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is leaving work early.




Yup, even though it's 20 minutes early, it still counts!!!


The next person have on solid colored underwear?


----------



## cwoehrer

Queentree said:
			
		

> Yup, even though it's 20 minutes early, it still counts!!!
> 
> 
> The next person have on solid colored underwear?



True, white.
The next person isn't wearing any underwear?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

cwoehrer said:
			
		

> True, white.
> The next person isn't wearing any underwear?



False.

The next person is bored silly.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is bored silly.



I wish I had time to be bored...

The next person is getting sick.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> I wish I had time to be bored...
> 
> The next person is getting sick.



False. Everyone in the house just got over a shared cold.

The next person will dye their own hair today.


----------



## SxyEboni

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Everyone in the house just got over a shared cold.
> 
> The next person will dye their own hair today.



False. 

The next person will be going out partying this weekend.


----------



## Queentree

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be going out partying this weekend.



HELL YEAH...the weekend are the time for fun!!


The next person will put their christmas tree up tonight?


----------



## forever jewel

Queentree said:
			
		

> HELL YEAH...the weekend are the time for fun!!
> 
> 
> The next person will put their christmas tree up tonight?



False, don't have one.

The next person is exhausted and in a pissy mood. 


Time for more


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, don't have one.
> 
> The next person is exhausted and in a pissy mood.
> 
> 
> Time for more



True & False.  I'm exhausted, but I'm not in a pissy mood.

The next person is hoping to wake up to a whole lot of SMOW tomorrow!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> True & False.  I'm exhausted, but I'm not in a pissy mood.
> 
> The next person is hoping to wake up to a whole lot of SMOW tomorrow!



True

The next person thinks it is warm outside.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just got home from work.



False

The next person is just about ready to leave from work to go home!!


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is just about ready to leave from work to go home!!



False.

The next person wants to go to bed.


----------



## meangirl

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to go to bed.



False

The next person is in a great mood.


----------



## FireBrand

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is in a great mood.


 
True, I'm in a great  mood !!!!

The next person is stoned cold sober..........


----------



## buddy999

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True, I'm in a great  mood !!!!
> 
> The next person is stoned cold sober..........



True!! Have to be to go to work.    

The next person has completed most of their shopping for Christmas this year.


----------



## forever jewel

buddy999 said:
			
		

> True!! Have to be to go to work.
> 
> The next person has completed most of their shopping for Christmas this year.



True, only a couple more people to buy for.

The next person has to write out their Christmas cards.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, only a couple more people to buy for.
> 
> The next person has to write out their Christmas cards.




True...I'm doing our company cards today, 200 of them  

The next person can't wait till next Thursday when I deliver them Christmas cookies...lol


----------



## nachomama

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...I'm doing our company cards today, 200 of them
> 
> The next person can't wait till next Thursday when I deliver them Christmas cookies...lol



True!! And thanks in advance.../jk 

The next person overslept this morning...


----------



## forever jewel

nachomama said:
			
		

> True!! And thanks in advance.../jk
> 
> The next person overslept this morning...



False, woke up at 6am on the dot.

The next person froze their azz off this morning!!!


----------



## Shetiger

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, woke up at 6am on the dot.
> 
> The next person froze their azz off this morning!!!



True... no heat


The next person Called in sick


----------



## nachomama

Shetiger said:
			
		

> True... no heat
> 
> 
> The next person Called in sick



False.  I tried, but was unsuccessful.

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  I tried, but was unsuccessful.
> 
> The next person is sleepy.



True.

The next person slept like a baby last night


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  I tried, but was unsuccessful.
> 
> The next person is sleepy.


True,  I need a day off just too play catch up from the weekend.

The next person feels like   their


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True,  I need a day off just too play catch up from the weekend.
> 
> The next person feels like   their



if by   you mean   then TRUE

The next person has to take their kids to the "Ex" for Christmas this year.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> if by   you mean   then TRUE
> 
> The next person has to take their kids to the "Ex" for Christmas this year.



False, no kids to worry about.

The next person ate ice cream today


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no kids to worry about.
> 
> The next person ate ice cream today



False, but I talked about it 

The next person is about to watch Deal or No Deal.


----------



## greyhound

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, but I talked about it
> 
> The next person is about to watch Deal or No Deal.



False...I don't watch tv very often

The next person wants to start the day all over again


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't watch tv very often
> 
> The next person wants to start the day all over again



False, life is too short to live the same day twice.

The next person just received a call from a good friend.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, life is too short to live the same day twice.
> 
> The next person just received a call from a good friend.



False, no calls in the past couple hrs. 

The next person is excited about tomorrow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no calls in the past couple hrs.
> 
> The next person is excited about tomorrow



True

The next person is eating a candy cane.


----------



## juggy4805

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is eating a candy cane.




False


The next person is going to the gym today


----------



## Buckets

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is going to the gym today




True


Is the next person having a good day?


----------



## forever jewel

Buckets said:
			
		

> True
> 
> 
> Is the next person having a good day?



True.  

The next person has a meeting at 3.


----------



## nmpali

False - I had one at 9a.

The next person ate a french fry yesterday...


----------



## nachomama

nmpali said:
			
		

> False - I had one at 9a.
> 
> The next person ate a french fry yesterday...



False.  No fries yesterday; haven't had anything to eat all day, but planning to tear up some Arizona Pizza tonight...

The next person has their Company Christmas Party this weekend.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  No fries yesterday; haven't had anything to eat all day, but planning to tear up some Arizona Pizza tonight...
> 
> The next person has their Company Christmas Party this weekend.


False....next Friday  

The next person still has a whole lot of Christmas shopping left to do.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False....next Friday
> 
> The next person still has a whole lot of Christmas shopping left to do.



False.

The next person has a belly FULL of cookies.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a belly FULL of cookies.


False
The next person is going to Flat Iron Farm tonight to see the beautiful Christmas lights.


----------



## smurfie

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is going to Flat Iron Farm tonight to see the beautiful Christmas lights.



I visited them last night... was pretty amazing setup they have there...


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> The next person is going to Flat Iron Farm tonight to see the beautiful Christmas lights.



False. 

The next person had a head cold that morphed into a chest cold


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a head cold that morphed into a chest cold



Very True.  Two weeks later and I'm still fighting it.  Upper Respiratory Infection.

The next person is getting off work early today!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> Very True.  Two weeks later and I'm still fighting it.  Upper Respiratory Infection.
> 
> The next person is getting off work early today!



False.

The next person may work late today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person may work late today.


True...too many things to do

The next person is loving this weather.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...too many things to do
> 
> The next person is loving this weather.



True.

The next person ready for the first snow of the season.


----------



## Buckets

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person ready for the first snow of the season.



True. I am soo ready for snow

The next person is ready to start their weekend


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Buckets said:
			
		

> True. I am soo ready for snow
> 
> The next person is ready to start their weekend



True 

The next person is dragging their feet, tired


----------



## Ecphora

True, but I got some caffine

The next person has a new special someone in their life.


----------



## Bronwyn

Ecphora said:
			
		

> True, but I got some caffine
> 
> The next person has a new special someone in their life.



True. We hired a new girl at work and she is turning into a good friend!

The next person is handmaking at least one christmas gift.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. We hired a new girl at work and she is turning into a good friend!
> 
> The next person is handmaking at least one christmas gift.



False but I did intend to.

The next person is already in their pj's.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False but I did intend to.
> 
> The next person is already in their pj's.



True, been in my pj's all day.

The next person might go shopping tomorrow.


----------



## greenbag13

False, working all day.
The next person has a bizarre secret that involves cheez whiz.....


----------



## greyhound

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, working all day.
> The next person has a bizarre secret that involves cheez whiz.....



False
The next person wishes that a certain forum member would start posting as thier MPD's agian because they are just to boring on their own.


----------



## BrassieChic

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wishes that a certain forum member would start posting as thier MPD's agian because they are just to boring on their own.



True.  Many of them should to keep things interesting!

The next person is getting ready to wrap some Christmas presents!


----------



## forever jewel

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> True.  Many of them should to keep things interesting!
> 
> The next person is getting ready to wrap some Christmas presents!



False.

The next person is still sick


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is still sick



True, working on three weeks now.  (If you got the crud, it takes forever to go away.)

The next person is jamming to tunes.


----------



## greenbag13

The next person is jamming to tunes.  [/QUOTE]
True, Miles Davis......

The next person has belly button lint.....


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> The next person is jamming to tunes.


True, Miles Davis......

The next person has belly button lint.....[/QUOTE]

False.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## greenbag13

The next person has a headache.[/QUOTE]

False....
 The next person did not know that oculolinctus is a fetish in which people are sexually aroused by licking a partner's eyeball


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False....
> The next person did not know that oculolinctus is a fetish in which people are sexually aroused by licking a partner's eyeball



True...

The next person needs antibiotics.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person needs antibiotics.



False...But someone might need it if they are into eyeball licking. 

The next person is starting to panic over Christmas shopping.


----------



## Buckets

True. Haven't started yet and it is becoming stressful.....

The next person is going out of town for Christmas?


----------



## chess

Buckets said:
			
		

> True. Haven't started yet and it is becoming stressful.....
> 
> The next person is going out of town for Christmas?



False, I think that going out of town is stupid

The next person loves midgets?


----------



## greenbag13

chess said:
			
		

> The next person loves midgets?


True, if smothered in cheez whiz......
The next person is wearing green......


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, if smothered in cheez whiz......
> The next person is wearing green......



True!

The next person is laughing.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is laughing.



Not at the moment...

The next person is craving chocolate.


----------



## CMC122

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Not at the moment...
> 
> The next person is craving chocolate.


False.


The next person thinks Greenbag13 was drunk posting


----------



## LordStanley

CMC122 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person thinks Greenbag13 was drunk posting




Dont know who that is.....

The next person got rear ended recently.


----------



## BrassieChic

LordStanley said:
			
		

> Dont know who that is.....
> 
> The next person got rear ended recently.



False.  Thank God!

The next person is planning a big party!


----------



## greenbag13

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> False.  Thank God!
> 
> The next person is planning a big party!



True, it's 'Scritmas.....
The next person loves Starbucks.....


----------



## cdsulhoff

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, it's 'Scritmas.....
> The next person loves Starbucks.....




 Oh yeah!!!! That is so true. I even got a Starbucks Machine for my Latte's

   The next person thinks that people become a$$hole around this time of the year..........


----------



## mrweb

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!!! That is so true. I even got a Starbucks Machine for my Latte's
> 
> The next person thinks that people become a$$hole around this time of the year..........


 
True, driving around last weekend, so many idiot's driving wherever they please, I got skeered and went home.

The next person is waiting until the last minute to Christmas shop.


----------



## Buckets

mrweb said:
			
		

> True, driving around last weekend, so many idiot's driving wherever they please, I got skeered and went home.
> 
> The next person is waiting until the last minute to Christmas shop.




So true....thinking about putting it off today as well   

The next person is dreaming of a white christmas


----------



## juggy4805

Buckets said:
			
		

> So true....thinking about putting it off today as well
> 
> The next person is dreaming of a white christmas




False


The next person loves monkeys.


----------



## greenbag13

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person loves monkeys.



Yeah!!!!  Especially when they are bad and you need to discipline them...
The next person is trying to find the perfect gift for someone special.....


----------



## Purplefox

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!!  Especially when they are bad and you need to discipline them...
> The next person is trying to find the perfect gift for someone special.....



True.

The next person got a Christmas Card in the mail from someone they have not thought of in quite a while.


----------



## cdsulhoff

Purplefox said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person got a Christmas Card in the mail from someone they have not thought of in quite a while.




 So true. Got a couple of Cards from long lost friends and family. I guess they want money!!! LOL    Had to turn around and send them a card, damn them they just cost me and extra 38 cent for each of them . What do they think I am made of money.   

  The next person is now broke and will be paying for Christmas for the next 6 months.


----------



## nachomama

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> So true. Got a couple of Cards from long lost friends and family. I guess they want money!!! LOL    Had to turn around and send them a card, damn them they just cost me and extra 38 cent for each of them . What do they think I am made of money.
> 
> The next person is now broke and will be paying for Christmas for the next 6 months.



FALSE!  I learned a long time ago that if you don't have the money, don't make the bill.  My Christmas is paid for in full!  

The next person is going out of town tomorrow.


----------



## Ecphora

nachomama said:
			
		

> FALSE!  I learned a long time ago that if you don't have the money, don't make the bill.  My Christmas is paid for in full!
> 
> The next person is going out of town tomorrow.



false

The next person gets depressed at Christmas.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Ecphora said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person gets depressed at Christmas.


False..It's a great time for spending time with the family.

The next person is getting a early Christmas present tomorrow.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False..It's a great time for spending time with the family.
> 
> The next person is getting a early Christmas present tomorrow.



False.

The next person is having fish for lunch


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is having fish for lunch


OMG, yes I did, Gorton's rules!!!!!!!!!!!
The next person has already eaten all their candy canes off their tree.....

BTW.... (Yes I am a freak!!) 
Ode to the Gorton's fisherman...
he sailed into the stormy harbor,
one November day
looking for some fish to turn 
into sticks someway
-
he sailed for his boss, Mrs. Gorton,
sailed for a schoolkid's lunch
clad in a bright yellow raincoat
that around the rear did bunch.
-
O! Hail that Gorton's fisherman
risking his life for a fishstick or two.
Sail on, Gortons fisherman,
our lunchtime pride goes with you. 
-


----------



## cdsulhoff

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> OMG, yes I did, Gorton's rules!!!!!!!!!!!
> The next person has already eaten all their candy canes off their tree.....
> 
> BTW.... (Yes I am a freak!!)
> Ode to the Gorton's fisherman...
> he sailed into the stormy harbor,
> one November day
> looking for some fish to turn
> into sticks someway
> -
> he sailed for his boss, Mrs. Gorton,
> sailed for a schoolkid's lunch
> clad in a bright yellow raincoat
> that around the rear did bunch.
> -
> O! Hail that Gorton's fisherman
> risking his life for a fishstick or two.
> Sail on, Gortons fisherman,
> our lunchtime pride goes with you.
> -




 False did not put the candy cane on the tree this year. My friend has some on her tree from 3 years ago you want them!!!

  the next person is going to watch A Christmas Story.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> False did not put the candy cane on the tree this year. My friend has some on her tree from 3 years ago you want them!!!
> 
> the next person is going to watch A Christmas Story.



True   (Is it on tonight or do you mean the marathon?)

The next person hasn't eaten dinner yet.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True   (Is it on tonight or do you mean the marathon?)
> 
> The next person hasn't eaten dinner yet.



False, ate an hr ago.

The next person is going to a concert.


----------



## Azzy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, ate an hr ago.
> 
> The next person is going to a concert.


 False

The next person is getting ready to go find something constructive to do.


----------



## FireBrand

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go find something constructive to do.


 
True, I still have gifts to wrap.

The next person still has gifts to wrap.......


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True, I still have gifts to wrap.
> 
> The next person still has gifts to wrap.......



False.

The next person is working late AGAIN


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is working late AGAIN


True, till 5:30am....
The next person loves fruit cake.......


----------



## Ecphora

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, till 5:30am....
> The next person loves fruit cake.......



True

The next person got a great compliment today.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person got a great compliment today.



False, not today, but I did yesterday.  Thanks, MR! 

The next person has plans for Friday night!


----------



## cdsulhoff

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not today, but I did yesterday.  Thanks, MR!
> 
> The next person has plans for Friday night!




 Sort of! We have a Christmas Party to go to during the day At Petey Greens.  But then again it is Friday night and We do have family to go and see. 

   The next person is going to reply to this thread.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not today, but I did yesterday.  Thanks, MR!
> 
> The next person has plans for Friday night!



True...It's our Anniversary

The next person cleaned the house all day.


----------



## cdsulhoff

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...It's our Anniversary
> 
> The next person cleaned the house all day.




 Hell NO!!!! I am not cleaning my house until this weekend. 

   The next person is wrapping gifts and getting sick of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> Hell NO!!!! I am not cleaning my house until this weekend.
> 
> The next person is wrapping gifts and getting sick of it!!!!!!!!!!!



False.

The next person is not buying any presents this year.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is not buying any presents this year.



False, already bought and wrapped my presents.

The next person ate beef for dinner tonight.





Happy Anniversary, Greyhound!!!!!!!


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, already bought and wrapped my presents.
> 
> The next person ate beef for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Anniversary, Greyhound!!!!!!!



Thank You, Jewel!

False...Chicken

The next persons New Years resolution is to be more organized.


----------



## cdsulhoff

greyhound said:
			
		

> Thank You, Jewel!
> 
> False...Chicken
> 
> The next persons New Years resolution is to be more organized.


So True!!!!
  The next person is going to a New years eve party!!!!


----------



## forever jewel

cdsulhoff said:
			
		

> So True!!!!
> The next person is going to a New years eve party!!!!



Maybe, I have the option to if I want...

The next person is excited for Christmas!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Maybe, I have the option to if I want...
> 
> The next person is excited for Christmas!



True 

The next person has the house lit up with Christmas decorations.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has the house lit up with Christmas decorations.


True

The next person got their early Christmas present yesterday  .


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person got their early Christmas present yesterday  .



False (congrats to your family though!!!)

The next person is eating Mickey D's for breakfast.


----------



## Redskinsmama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (congrats to your family though!!!)
> 
> The next person is eating Mickey D's for breakfast.



false unfortunately

the next person is painting st. mary's county red tonight!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> false unfortunately
> 
> the next person is painting st. mary's county red tonight!



I dunno.  

The next person is annoyed with their office mate.


----------



## Ecphora

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> The next person is annoyed with their office mate.



False, everybody is in a good mood today.

The next person is having a New Years Eve party.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, everybody is in a good mood today.
> 
> The next person is having a New Years Eve party.



I dunno.

The next person welcomed a new addition to their family this week.


----------



## juggy4805

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> The next person welcomed a new addition to their family this week.



False.


The next person is an Atlanta Falcons fan.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is an Atlanta Falcons fan.



False.

The next person is going to knock their office mate OUT


----------



## Nupe2

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to knock their office mate OUT



False

The next person is going to try to give green Karma to Jay but will fail miserably as I just did! Gotta spread the green love...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Nupe2 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to try to give green Karma to Jay but will fail miserably as I just did! Gotta spread the green love...



False (who's Jay?)  

The next person is sick of listening to Christmas music


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (who's Jay?)
> 
> The next person is sick of listening to Christmas music



True.  Listening to the 3 Days Grace CD now...

The next person STILL has Christmas shopping to do.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.  Listening to the 3 Days Grace CD now...
> 
> The next person STILL has Christmas shopping to do.



True (I haven't even started yet  )

The next person is going out of town for the holidays.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (I haven't even started yet  )
> 
> The next person is going out of town for the holidays.



False, but oh do I wish I were!

The next person is going to flat iron farm this weekend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but oh do I wish I were!
> 
> The next person is going to flat iron farm this weekend.



I dunno.

The next person is working through the holiday.


----------



## JumpinJack

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno.
> 
> The next person is working through the holiday.


False
The next person wants it to snow


----------



## forever jewel

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False
> The next person wants it to snow



True, I guess...a few flakes is fine, but no more.

The next person is excited about Christmas tomorrow


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, I guess...a few flakes is fine, but no more.
> 
> The next person is excited about Christmas tomorrow



True!

The next persn will be lonely tomorrow.


----------



## JumpinJack

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next persn will be lonely tomorrow.



False: I have the people in my head
The next person stuck with a normal tree this year instead of the upside down one lol


----------



## greenbag13

JumpinJack said:
			
		

> False: I have the people in my head
> The next person stuck with a normal tree this year instead of the upside down one lol


False, but was thinking of going with an upside down Festivous pole
The next person has a dog that ate tinsel and will be pooping little sparkly scooby snacks.....


----------



## Deal_With_It

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, but was thinking of going with an upside down Festivous pole
> The next person has a dog that ate tinsel and will be pooping little sparkly scooby snacks.....


false
the next person didn't get what they wanted for christmas


----------



## DealWithIt

False - I got everything I wanted by seeing my kid happy 

The next person got thongs for Christmas ......


----------



## greenbag13

DealWithIt said:
			
		

> False - I got everything I wanted by seeing my kid happy
> 
> The next person got thongs for Christmas ......


True, leopard skin.....
The next person is working today


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, leopard skin.....
> The next person is working today



False.

The next person needs to get presentable for Christmas dinner.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person needs to get presentable for Christmas dinner.



False.  

The next person is at work today.


----------



## StrwberryKisses

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is at work today.



False:

The Next Person Will be recovering from Christmas day.


----------



## Bronwyn

StrwberryKisses said:
			
		

> False:
> 
> The Next Person Will be recovering from Christmas day.



True. I'm off today, and finally ate breakfast at 10 this morning.   

The next person is on vacation for the rest of the week.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. I'm off today, and finally ate breakfast at 10 this morning.
> 
> The next person is on vacation for the rest of the week.



False, working today, tomorrow and thursday.  

The next person is seeing Dreamgirls tonight


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, working today, tomorrow and thursday.
> 
> The next person is seeing Dreamgirls tonight



False.

The next person is going to visit old friends tonight and exchange gifts.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to visit old friends tonight and exchange gifts.



False.

The next person is going to take a break from the holiday festivities tonight.


----------



## Ecphora

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to take a break from the holiday festivities tonight.



True

The next person misplaced something.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person misplaced something.



Most likely true 

The next person went to the gym at the butt-crack of dawn.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Most likely true
> 
> The next person went to the gym at the butt-crack of dawn.



False.  My butt-crack was still in bed at dawn...

The next person got a new tv for Christmas.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  My butt-crack was still in bed at dawn...
> 
> The next person got a new tv for Christmas.


False. 

The next person got a headache for Christmas.


----------



## FireBrand

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person got a headache for Christmas.


True, but it should be all better before
the next one on New Year's Day........ 

The Next person is deslixic


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True, but it should be all better before
> the next one on New Year's Day........
> 
> The Next person is deslixic



False

The next person is anorexic


----------



## Jawbreaker25

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is anorexic



false

the next person has NO idea who I am


----------



## X-Factor

True.

the next person doesnt live in the Ranch Club


----------



## forever jewel

X-Factor said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> the next person doesnt live in the Ranch Club



True!

The next person knows someone in the Ranch club.


----------



## sockgirl77

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person knows someone in the Ranch club.


True. Doesn't everyone? Good luck trying to find them in the dark. I always get lost over there.

The next person has a sore throat.


----------



## juggy4805

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Doesn't everyone? Good luck trying to find them in the dark. I always get lost over there.
> 
> The next person has a sore throat.




False, Not anymore. 

The next person is going to a fantasy footbal party tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False, Not anymore.
> 
> The next person is going to a fantasy footbal party tonight.


False. 
The next person has to visit their ex's parents tonight.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person has to visit their ex's parents tonight.


Unfortunately, false.  My last ex's parents are all that and then some.  I talk to them about once a month and would love it if they lived close by...  

The next person hates the fact that he/she cannot drive for another 10 or more days...


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, false.  My last ex's parents are all that and then some.  I talk to them about once a month and would love it if they lived close by...
> 
> The next person hates the fact that he/she cannot drive for another 10 or more days...


False. I have a car.
The next person just had a sneezing fit.


----------



## virgovictoria

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I have a car.
> The next person just had a sneezing fit.


:blessyou: False

The next person to quit smoking so much...


----------



## sockgirl77

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> :blessyou: False
> 
> The next person to quit smoking so much...


True. This next person does want to quit smoking and plans to in 3 days. 
The next person is almost done with their work for the rest of the week.


----------



## Purplefox

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. This next person does want to quit smoking and plans to in 3 days.
> The next person is almost done with their work for the rest of the week.



Oh so true...outta here in 45 mins.....

The next person is staying home on New Year's Eve....


----------



## PrchJrkr

Purplefox said:
			
		

> Oh so true...outta here in 45 mins.....
> 
> The next person is staying home on New Year's Eve....



True 

The next person got karma wanting them to ask pingrr if Ashlie still had a mole on her .


----------



## nachomama

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person got karma wanting them to ask pingrr if Ashlie still had a mole on her .



False 

The next person is single.


----------



## Cowgirl

nachomama said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is single.



False.  

The next person is wondering what to watch on TV tonight.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wondering what to watch on TV tonight.



True.

The next person is READY to leave work for the day.


----------



## greyhound

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wondering what to watch on TV tonight.



False...I don't watch TV very often.

The next person is having pasta for dinner.


----------



## Bronwyn

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I don't watch TV very often.
> 
> The next person is having pasta for dinner.



True!

The next person is excited about the upcoming new year!


----------



## meangirl

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person is excited about the upcoming new year!



True

The next person is still wide awake.


----------



## rack'm

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is still wide awake.




True. :sigh:


The next person will be getting up at 4am


----------



## meangirl

rack'm said:
			
		

> True. :sigh:
> 
> 
> The next person will be getting up at 4am



False.  Maybe 9 or 10... 

The next person NEEDS to go to sleep!


----------



## Bronwyn

meangirl said:
			
		

> False.  Maybe 9 or 10...
> 
> The next person NEEDS to go to sleep!



False, I slept until 3:30 this afternoon

The next person is reading a good book


----------



## meangirl

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, I slept until 3:30 this afternoon
> 
> The next person is reading a good book



True  

The next person is going to tell which book they are reading.


----------



## jazz lady

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to tell which book they are reading.



True.  "Wicked" by Gregory Maguire.  Heck of a read and can't hardly wait to see the play based on it next month.  

The next person's payday is tomorrow.


----------



## Purplefox

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.  "Wicked" by Gregory Maguire.  Heck of a read and can't hardly wait to see the play based on it next month.
> 
> The next person's payday is tomorrow.




True, thankfully.

The next person is taking Tuesday off as well, extending their Holiday weekend...


----------



## meangirl

Purplefox said:
			
		

> True, thankfully.
> 
> The next person is taking Tuesday off as well, extending their Holiday weekend...



True  (I take everyday off, )

The next person has plans for New Years Eve.


----------



## greenbag13

meangirl said:
			
		

> True  (I take everyday off, )
> 
> The next person has plans for New Years Eve.


False, not yet at least, any ideas?
The next person wants snow this year......


----------



## meangirl

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, not yet at least, any ideas?
> The next person wants snow this year......



(sadly, no ideas YET. )

True

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## Bronwyn

meangirl said:
			
		

> (sadly, no ideas YET. )
> 
> True
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


 False, everyone I know is sleeping!

The next person is flirting with a married man/woman


----------



## buddy999

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, everyone I know is sleeping!
> 
> The next person is flirting with a married man/woman



False.

Sorry, the only person I flirt with is my wife.   

The next person is going to get drunk on New Years Eve.


----------



## meangirl

buddy999 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Sorry, the only person I flirt with is my wife.
> 
> The next person is going to get drunk on New Years Eve.



True (I think)

The next person is bored.


----------



## Bronwyn

meangirl said:
			
		

> True (I think)
> 
> The next person is bored.


 False... This person is about to go to sleep finally!

The next person is enjoying the sunrise this morning


----------



## warneckutz

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False... This person is about to go to sleep finally!
> 
> The next person is enjoying the sunrise this morning




FALSE, missed the sunrise, already in work...

The next person is OFF on Tuesday...


----------



## pappy

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE, missed the sunrise, already in work...
> 
> The next person is OFF on Tuesday...


True
The next person is gay and has an infatuation with gerbils


----------



## nachomama

pappy said:
			
		

> True
> The next person is gay and has an infatuation with gerbils



 VERY FALSE.  I hate gerbils.  

The next person is off on Tuesday!    :RIPFordandthanksforthedayoff:


----------



## cwoehrer

True, I'm off.
The next person has a two or more tattoos.


----------



## greyhound

cwoehrer said:
			
		

> True, I'm off.
> The next person has a two or more tattoos.



False...but two of my friends just got their eyes tattooed.

The next person is going out for lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...but two of my friends just got their eyes tattooed.
> 
> The next person is going out for lunch.



False.  Someone made me hot wings for lunch 

The next person's office is closing early for the holiday weekend?


----------



## Ecphora

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...but two of my friends just got their eyes tattooed.
> 
> The next person is going out for lunch.



False. Co-worker brought in baked ziti & meatballs to share   

The next person wants to get a second tatoo


----------



## purplepassion

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False. Co-worker brought in baked ziti & meatballs to share
> 
> The next person wants to get a second tatoo



True. Can't wait to get the next

The next person won't remember what they did for New Year's Eve.


----------



## Cowgirl

purplepassion said:
			
		

> True. Can't wait to get the next
> 
> The next person won't remember what they did for New Year's Eve.



False...I'm not a sloppy drunk.

The next person is about to fall asleep at work.


----------



## Bronwyn

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False...I'm not a sloppy drunk.
> 
> The next person is about to fall asleep at work.



False

The next person hasn't spent all their gift cards from Christmas yet


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person hasn't spent all their gift cards from Christmas yet


True

The next person is sooo ready for a long weekend.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is sooo ready for a long weekend.



True.

The next person is a remaining straggler in the office.


----------



## jazz lady

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> The next person is a remaining straggler in the office.



True.  

The next person is expecting a package when they get home.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is expecting a package when they get home.



True 

The next person is waiting on a friend.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is waiting on a friend.



False. 

The next person ate fried chicken for dinner


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person ate fried chicken for dinner



False.

The next person is the DD for New Year's Eve festivities.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is the DD for New Year's Eve festivities.



False!

The next person walked the dog today.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person walked the dog today.



False

The next person needs a nap.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person needs a nap.




False (not at the moment, anyway).

The next person will be in bed before midnight tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False (not at the moment, anyway).
> 
> The next person will be in bed before midnight tonight.



False, I stayed up till one.

The next person didn't drink last night.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, I stayed up till one.
> 
> The next person didn't drink last night.



False.

The next person is completely happy.


----------



## Buckets

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is completely happy.



Well true enough....

The next person is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Shetiger

Buckets said:
			
		

> Well true enough....
> 
> The next person is looking forward to the weekend




True...

the next person is hoping for snow soon?


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Shetiger said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> the next person is hoping for snow soon?


False...It could go on like this all winter long for me.

The next person wishes they were outside enjoying this beautiful day.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False...It could go on like this all winter long for me.
> 
> The next person is wishes they were outside enjoying this beautiful day.



True 

The next person gained at least five pounds over the holidays.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person gained at least five pounds over the holidays.



False - stayed the same

The next person has to work outside in the rain today


----------



## jwwb2000

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - stayed the same
> 
> The next person has to work outside in the rain today



False.

The next person is in need of a nap.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is in need of a nap.



True...... rainy days=
The next person has alot of running around to do tonight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...... rainy days=
> The next person has alot of running around to do tonight



False.

The next person is clock watching.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is clock watching.



False.

The next person is going on a bike ride today!


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going on a bike ride today!



False - Did that yesterday

The next person is really angry at someone right this moment


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Did that yesterday
> 
> The next person is really angry at someone right this moment



False.

The next person is visiting family today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is visiting family today.



False - did that yesterday.

The next person is taking down the Christmas decorations today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False - did that yesterday.
> 
> The next person is taking down the Christmas decorations today.




False-did that Saturday

The next person is getting ready for a boat load of work that will be arriving tomorrow  .


----------



## nachomama

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False-did that Saturday
> 
> The next person is getting ready for a boat load of work that will be arriving tomorrow  .



False.  It was in my office this morning.  

The next person has been very sick.


----------



## jwwb2000

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  It was in my office this morning.
> 
> The next person has been very sick.



False.

The next person is about to go home


----------



## warneckutz

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is about to go home




TRUE - In 41 minutes... ehhh...

The next person is going to the gym after they get off work?


----------



## nachomama

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE - In 41 minutes... ehhh...
> 
> The next person is going to the gym after they get off work?



True (kinda - practice).

The next person will be watching the BCS Championship game tonight!


----------



## warneckutz

nachomama said:
			
		

> True (kinda - practice).
> 
> The next person will be watching the BCS Championship game tonight!




TRUE... Florida is winning - 2nd quarter - perhaps it'll be a down-to-the-wire type of game!!!!!

The next person picked the Eagles to beat the Saints this weekend...


----------



## greyhound

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE... Florida is winning - 2nd quarter - perhaps it'll be a down-to-the-wire type of game!!!!!
> 
> The next person picked the Eagles to beat the Saints this weekend...



False....Could careless about foozball.

The next person has to get up earlier than usual tomorrow morning.


----------



## warneckutz

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....Could careless about foozball.
> 
> The next person has to get up earlier than usual tomorrow morning.



TRUE, 4am to go to the gym   

The next person picked the Patriots to win this weekend...


----------



## angel11284

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE, 4am to go to the gym
> 
> The next person picked the Patriots to win this weekend...




False b/c my teams are the Redskins, Broncos, and Colts so I don't pay attention to the Patriots

The next person is looking forward to Valentine's Day


----------



## nachomama

angel11284 said:
			
		

> False b/c my teams are the Redskins, Broncos, and Colts so I don't pay attention to the Patriots
> 
> The next person is looking forward to Valentine's Day



False.  heh.

The next person is going to the Ravens game Saturday :fingerscrossed!:


----------



## forever jewel

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  heh.
> 
> The next person is going to the Ravens game Saturday :fingerscrossed!:



False.

The next person got under 5 hrs of sleep last night.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person got under 5 hrs of sleep last night.


False slept like a   

The next persons car is ready to die


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False slept like a
> 
> The next persons car is ready to die



True... you too?

The next person wants to trade in their hunk of junk for a Jag!


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True... you too?
> 
> The next person wants to tade in their hunk of junk for a Jag!



True..well something better than my van. I don't think it has much longer to go

The next person needs to quit one of there two jobs.


----------



## Azzy

greyhound said:
			
		

> True..well something better than my van. I don't think it has much longer to go
> 
> The next person needs to quit one of there two jobs.


 False. I wish I had two jobs 

The next person has pictures of themselves on the internet riding some dude with their kid watching.


----------



## Azzy

Azzy said:
			
		

> False. I wish I had two jobs
> 
> The next person has pictures of themselves on the internet riding some dude with their kid watching.


 
<TABLE class=tborder cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY id=collapseobj_usercp_reputation><TR><TD class=alt2 noWrap>01-12-2007 09:36 AM</TD><TD class=alt1 width="50%">Your sick!</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Isn't me and if you look in the right place, you can find the pics posted :shrug:


----------



## forever jewel

Azzy said:
			
		

> False. I wish I had two jobs
> 
> The next person has pictures of themselves on the internet riding some dude with their kid watching.



False.

The next person split firewood today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person split firewood today.



False.

The next person is ready for bed


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is ready for bed



Truem heading that way now.

The next person had lice when they were a kid


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Truem heading that way now.
> 
> The next person had lice when they were a kid



False.

The next person is watching "Vacation".


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching "Vacation".



False.

The next person is going to Target and BJs.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to Target and BJs.



False...Just got back from Severna Park.

The next person is going to get a nice cup of hot tea.


----------



## StrwberryKisses

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Just got back from Severna Park.
> 
> The next person is going to get a nice cup of hot tea.



False...Not a tea Fan

The Next person is packing there stuff for a trip


----------



## jaybeeztoo

StrwberryKisses said:
			
		

> False...Not a tea Fan
> 
> The Next person is packing there stuff for a trip



True.

The next person is going to Vegas


----------



## bcp

false.

 the next person wants to win the lottery, even though they never play.


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> the next person wants to win the lottery, even though they never play.



True.

The next person is sick, again.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is sick, again.



False.

The next person has to work tomorrow


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has to work tomorrow



False. 

The next person made spinach/crab pasta for dinner.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person made spinach/crab pasta for dinner.



False, but that sounds good.  

The next person is watching a movie.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, but that sounds good.
> 
> The next person is watching a movie.



False.

The next person had a birthday yesterday


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a birthday yesterday



False

The next person has the day off today!!!!!!!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has the day off today!!!!!!!


False..I wish

The next person is getting off early though


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False..I wish
> 
> The next person is getting off early though



False, not working today.

The next person has class tomorrow.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, not working today.
> 
> The next person has class tomorrow.



False

The next person had to work today!!


----------



## Cowgirl

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person had to work today!!



False!  

The next person had Checkers for lunch!


----------



## forever jewel

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person had Checkers for lunch!



False.

The next person uses a humidifier.


----------



## IcePrincess

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person uses a humidifier.



False...I wish I had one.

The next person just got engaged.


----------



## forever jewel

IcePrincess said:
			
		

> False...I wish I had one.
> 
> The next person just got engaged.



False.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## PJay

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a headache.



False  (for once)

The next person thinks this is dumb.


----------



## Bronwyn

Homesick said:
			
		

> False  (for once)
> 
> The next person thinks this is dumb.




False

The next person is in therapy


----------



## Angel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is in therapy


False. 

The next person had a massage today.


----------



## forever jewel

Angel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a massage today.



False, but I need one.

The next person has class today.


----------



## LordStanley

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I need one.
> 
> The next person has class today.




False..... 

the next person wants smow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False.....
> 
> the next person wants smow



False.

The next person wants Spring to arrive.


----------



## hairybeast

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants Spring to arrive.



False...get to hot with all my hair.

The next person has not had lunch yet.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

hairybeast said:
			
		

> False...get to hot with all my hair.
> 
> The next person has not had lunch yet.



True.

The next person wants someone to go get them lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person wants someone to go get them lunch.



False.

The next person just finished cooking their lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just finished cooking their lunch.



False.

The next person went out in the cold and got their own dang lunch.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person went out in the cold and got their own dang lunch.



False - Ravioli's today

The next person perfers Papa John's over Dominio's


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Ravioli's today
> 
> The next person perfers Papa John's over Dominio's



True...but my fav is Pizza Hut   

The next person has indigestion from wolfing down their lunch on the run.


----------



## LexiGirl75

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...but my fav is Pizza Hut
> 
> The next person has indigestion from wolfing down their lunch on the run.



False. My bowels are clean so my food is not backed up into my chest. 

Next person got wierded out by what I just typed above.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> False. My bowels are clean so my food is not backed up into my chest.
> 
> Next person got wierded out by what I just typed above.



True 

The next person has big plans this evening.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has big plans this evening.



False, just homework and american idol.

The next person wants to buy Christina Aguilera's new CD.


----------



## Cowgirl

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just homework and american idol.
> 
> The next person wants to buy Christina Aguilera's new CD.



That's a big FALSE!  

The next person already has Christina Aguilera's new CD.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> That's a big FALSE!
> 
> The next person already has Christina Aguilera's new CD.



False...I only have Stripped.  (love it)

The next person is watching American Idol.


----------



## greenbag13

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False...I only have Stripped.  (love it)
> 
> The next person is watching American Idol.


False, a perimeter.....
The next person is on a diet.....


----------



## The Jackoholic

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False, a perimeter.....
> The next person is on a diet.....


 
who the hell isn't
the next person is going to be doing a little mooooaaaning tonight


----------



## forever jewel

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> who the hell isn't
> the next person is going to be doing a little mooooaaaning tonight



False, but I will be cheering for my sister: she's graduating nursing school tonight!!!

The next person is busy today!


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I will be cheering for my sister: she's graduating nursing school tonight!!!
> 
> The next person is busy today!




True, maybe... (I have time to add to this thread, so I guess FALSE?)

The next person is going to the gym tonight...


----------



## comebabycome

warneckutz said:
			
		

> True, maybe... (I have time to add to this thread, so I guess FALSE?)
> 
> The next person is going to the gym tonight...



HECK YEAH, gotta stay in shape and have a little muscle tone!!

the next person had breakfast this morning?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

comebabycome said:
			
		

> HECK YEAH, gotta stay in shape and have a little muscle tone!!
> 
> the next person had breakfast this morning?



True.

The next person takes illegal drugs.


----------



## LexiGirl75

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person takes illegal drugs.



False, they're legal in Canada. 

The next person is having a hard time completely waking up today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> False, they're legal in Canada.
> 
> The next person is having a hard time completely waking up today.



False.  (I just had my first caffeine in WEEKS   )

The next person is stuffed from breakfast.


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.  (I just had my first caffeine in WEEKS   )
> 
> The next person is stuffed from breakfast.



False.

The next person can see another formite from a window


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can see another formite from a window



False   (You aren't in my building are you?)

The next person has a date this evening.


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False   (You aren't in my building are you?)


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

>



  I did look out the window


----------



## angel11284

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False   (You aren't in my building are you?)
> 
> The next person has a date this evening.




false 

The next person is looking out the window waiting for snow


----------



## jaybeeztoo

angel11284 said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person is looking out the window waiting for snow



True (it stopped already)

The next person wants to go away for the weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (it stopped already)
> 
> The next person wants to go away for the weekend.



True. Don't we all?

The next person is afraid of spiders


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Don't we all?
> 
> The next person is afraid of spiders



TRUE 

The next person wants to seek revenge on their co-worker for a "spider incident".


----------



## jwwb2000

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> TRUE
> 
> The next person wants to seek revenge on their co-worker for a "spider incident".





What did you do with all those spiders I gave you?


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> What did you do with all those spiders I gave you?



She taped the frogs on her desk   You want them back?  The spider still makes his way around the office scaring people.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> TRUE
> 
> The next person wants to seek revenge on their co-worker for a "spider incident".




False.  I'm not scared of spiders.

The next person hates snakes.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.  I'm not scared of spiders.
> 
> The next person hates snakes.



True, but not as much as spiders.

The next person is going out to lunch.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, but not as much as spiders.
> 
> The next person is going out to lunch.



False. Sounds nice though.

The next person is afraid of snakes


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Sounds nice though.
> 
> The next person is afraid of snakes


True   

The next person is going to be spending tomorrow with someone   very special in their life.


----------



## warneckutz

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to be spending tomorrow with someone   very special in their life.




TRUE... (all my fellow Gym Go'ers) (I know, it doesn't count, but...)

The next person is going to Annapolis Mall tomorrow...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE... (all my fellow Gym Go'ers) (I know, it doesn't count, but...)
> 
> The next person is going to Annapolis Mall tomorrow...



False.

The next person is going out with the girls Saturday night.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going out with the girls Saturday night.



False, maybe.  Not sure yet.

The next person is going up to Annapolis on Sunday.


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, maybe.  Not sure yet.
> 
> The next person is going up to Annapolis on Sunday.



False...big screen tv, beer, football

The next person is rooting for the Colts!


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False...big screen tv, beer, football
> 
> The next person is rooting for the Colts!



False.

The next person was disappointed that the snow stopped before they could make a snow angel!


----------



## somdebay

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person was disappointed that the snow stopped before they could make a snow angel!



SOOOOO True

The next person is upset they have to work tomorrow.


----------



## LexiGirl75

somdebay said:
			
		

> SOOOOO True
> 
> The next person is upset they have to work tomorrow.



False. Just upset that my son has no school.

The next person doesn't have to worry about school closings tomorrow.


----------



## princess73

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> False. Just upset that my son has no school.
> 
> The next person doesn't have to worry about school closings tomorrow.




True.  My son isn't old enough for school yet.


The next person is wishing that they didn't have to go scrape the ice off of their car this morning.


----------



## forever jewel

princess73 said:
			
		

> True.  My son isn't old enough for school yet.
> 
> 
> The next person is wishing that they didn't have to go scrape the ice off of their car this morning.



True!!!

The next person is leaving for work in a few minutes.


----------



## LexiGirl75

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True!!!
> 
> The next person is leaving for work in a few minutes.



False. 

The next person has already had their first cup of


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has already had their first cup of



True (3).

The next person does not want to go to work today


----------



## warneckutz

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (3).
> 
> The next person does not want to go to work today





TRUE... Soooooo TRUE... but, I'm at work already.

The next person is going to bean their co-worker with an icy snowball when they go out for lunch.


----------



## LexiGirl75

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE... Soooooo TRUE... but, I'm at work already.
> 
> The next person is going to bean their co-worker with an icy snowball when they go out for lunch.



False. Not even if I were at work. 

The next person is at work and having a slow morning.


----------



## forever jewel

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> False. Not even if I were at work.
> 
> The next person is at work and having a slow morning.



True, my morning was slow and boring!

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## greyhound

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, my morning was slow and boring!
> 
> The next person is on the phone.



False...I'm on So. Md. community forums

The next person's having pasta for dinner.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...I'm on So. Md. community forums
> 
> The next person's having pasta for dinner.




False, I had ham.


The next person is wearing sweatpants.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False, I had ham.
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing sweatpants.



False.

The next person is tired


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is tired



False

The next person had a sports activity to attend tonight


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person had a sports activity to attend tonight



False.

The next person is suffering from allergies.


----------



## princess73

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is suffering from allergies.




false.

The next person would like a new puppy.


----------



## warneckutz

princess73 said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person would like a new puppy.





TRUE!  I'd love to have a new Boston Terrier, Pug or Boxer... but, no time with work and college.   

The next person REALLY, REALLY, REALLY wants it to be Friday...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE!  I'd love to have a new Boston Terrier, Pug or Boxer... but, no time with work and college.
> 
> The next person REALLY, REALLY, REALLY wants it to be Friday...



True, that would be lovely!!! 

The next person has a meeting at noon.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, that would be lovely!!!
> 
> The next person has a meeting at noon.



False. A dinner meeting at 6

The next person is getting ready to go on a business trip out of state.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. A dinner meeting at 6
> 
> The next person is getting ready to go on a business trip out of state.


False.


The next person is still shook up from Sunday's snow when their car decided to adventure out on its own


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person is still shook up from Sunday's snow when their car decided to adventure out on its own



False (oh my, what happened?)

The next person should have avoided caffeine this morning


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (oh my, what happened?)



My car decided to do a couple of 360's before taking out a "work ahead" sign ,  of which I am thankful was there because if not we would of probably flipped.  



			
				jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> The next person should have avoided caffeine this morning




False

The next person needs a massage.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> My car decided to do a couple of 360's before taking out a "work ahead" sign ,  of which I am thankful was there because if not we would of probably flipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False
> 
> The next person needs a massage.



 (Glad you are okay.)

TRUE!!

The next person has a dinner date.


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> (Glad you are okay.)
> 
> TRUE!!
> 
> The next person has a dinner date.





False.  

The next person's plans for the evening have been drastically changed.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's plans for the evening have been drastically changed.


False

The next person is out of here....till tomorrow that is


----------



## princess73

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is out of here....till tomorrow that is



False.  I am still here until 7am...

The next person gets paid today.


----------



## forever jewel

princess73 said:
			
		

> False.  I am still here until 7am...
> 
> The next person gets paid today.



False 

The next person feels sore and accomplished


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person feels sore and accomplished



TRUE.

The next person will be at the gym at 7am tomorrow morning...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE.
> 
> The next person will be at the gym at 7am tomorrow morning...



False 7am tomorrow morning I will still be snoozin

The next person is having a hectic day at the office.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False 7am tomorrow morning I will still be snoozin
> 
> The next person is having a hectic day at the office.



True (now who is it making me work   )

The next person just ate breakfast.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True (now who is it making me work   )
> 
> The next person just ate breakfast.


False, I just ate lunch.

The next person wishes this dam@ phone would stop ringing


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False, I just ate lunch.
> 
> The next person wishes this dam@ phone would stop ringing



False.

The next person is going to the gym today.


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to the gym today.





  TRUE!!!!    

The next person is going to the gym tomorrow!


----------



## greenbag13

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!
> 
> The next person is going to the gym tomorrow!


True!!!  (Just got back from there too)
The next person is having tuna for dinner.....


----------



## forever jewel

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True!!!  (Just got back from there too)
> The next person is having tuna for dinner.....



False, I had homemade chicken and rice soup for dinner, along with a small yam.

The next person is on antibiotics (again ).


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I had homemade chicken and rice soup for dinner, along with a small yam.
> 
> The next person is on antibiotics (again ).



False

The next person is waiting for their husband/wife to get out of the shower


----------



## greenbag13

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is waiting for their husband/wife to get out of the shower


False  (Cuzin' wife)
The next person is thinking about calling in sick on Tuesday....


----------



## mygoldnhorse

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> False  (Cuzin' wife)
> The next person is thinking about calling in sick on Tuesday....




False


The next person is hoping for smow on Thursday night so that they can have a 3 day weekend.


----------



## sunflower

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is hoping for smow on Thursday night so that they can have a 3 day weekend.


 
True and Fasle

I need to go to work, but smow would be nice.

The next person wants to go swimming


----------



## forever jewel

sunflower said:
			
		

> True and Fasle
> 
> I need to go to work, but smow would be nice.
> 
> The next person wants to go swimming



False, but a bike ride would be nice 

The next person has a stuffy/runny nose.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but a bike ride would be nice
> 
> The next person has a stuffy/runny nose.




False...Use Zicam at the 1st sign and zap its gone....really!

The next person missed General Hospital yesterday.  Damn VCR.


----------



## warneckutz

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False...Use Zicam at the 1st sign and zap its gone....really!
> 
> The next person missed General Hospital yesterday.  Damn VCR.




TRUE... thankfully... Soaps, ugh!   

The next person is going OUT for LUNCH...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE... thankfully... Soaps, ugh!
> 
> The next person is going OUT for LUNCH...



False, ate lunch here today.

The next person tried Zicam and found out it doesn't prevent sinus infections


----------



## danceintherain

False, the next person probably dated my boyfriend


----------



## Ecphora

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, the next person probably dated my boyfriend


Who's your BF?


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Ecphora said:
			
		

> Who's your BF?




 good question


----------



## Bronwyn

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, the next person probably dated my boyfriend



False

The next person doesn't know how to play this game.


----------



## Cowgirl

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person doesn't know how to play this game.




One time I saw a pretty tree.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> One time I saw a pretty tree.



True  go cowgirl.

The next person is going out with friends   tomorrow night


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True  go cowgirl.
> 
> The next person is going out with friends   tomorrow night



True   (Are we gonna be at the same place?  )

The next person is READY for the weekend to begin.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True   (Are we gonna be at the same place?  ) .




I'm going to Legend's.



			
				jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> The next person is READY for the weekend to begin.



Oh Hell yes!  

The next person is all done with the tax man at least for this year


----------



## Go G-Men

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> I'm going to Legend's.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell yes!
> 
> The next person is all done with the tax man at least for this year



True...

The next person has 1 tooth....


----------



## SerenitStables

Go G-Men said:
			
		

> True...
> 
> The next person has 1 tooth....



False......

The next person is in love with their boss!!


----------



## forever jewel

SerenitStables said:
			
		

> False......
> 
> The next person is in love with their boss!!



Ewww.....False!!!!

The next person is going to a purse party tonight.


----------



## Geek

forever jewel said:
			
		

> Ewww.....False!!!!
> 
> The next person is going to a purse party tonight.




False...that would be fun

The next person has a sleeping baby in the house


----------



## warneckutz

Geek said:
			
		

> False...that would be fun
> 
> The next person has a sleeping baby in the house




FALSE!!!! 

The next person is going to be at the gym at 7am tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE!!!!
> 
> The next person is going to be at the gym at 7am tomorrow!!!!



False.

The next person is having "friends day out" tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is having "friends day out" tomorrow.



False.  

The next person is judging the SMC Science Fair tomorrow


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is judging the SMC Science Fair tomorrow



False

The next person prefers Target over Walmart


----------



## warneckutz

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person prefers Target over Walmart



VERY TRUE...

The next person is taking off this Monday to recover from the Super Bowl...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> VERY TRUE...
> 
> The next person is taking off this Monday to recover from the Super Bowl...



False.

The next person has a fairly busy day today.


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a fairly busy day today.



TRUE!!!  Didn't know it was going to be so busy - the gym was hoppin'!!!   

The next person has already stood in line at the grocery store for waaaaay too long...


----------



## Bronwyn

warneckutz said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!  Didn't know it was going to be so busy - the gym was hoppin'!!!
> 
> The next person has already stood in line at the grocery store for waaaaay too long...



False. At least not recently.

The next person has walked out of a store due to a rude clerk/cashier


----------



## greenbag13

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. At least not recently.
> 
> The next person has walked out of a store due to a rude clerk/cashier


True- very easy to do around here.
The next person is wearing flannel PJ's.....


----------



## mygoldnhorse

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True- very easy to do around here.
> The next person is wearing flannel PJ's.....




Eww No way!

The next person is getting a facial today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> Eww No way!
> 
> The next person is getting a facial today.



False.

The next person is exhausted today


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is exhausted today



True....Superbowl party  

The next person is worn out from family drama.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True....Superbowl party
> 
> The next person is worn out from family drama.



True, life's drama.

The next person is exiting the work office real soon!!


----------



## greenbag13

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True, life's drama.
> 
> The next person is exiting the work office real soon!!


True, if 10 hours is considered soon......
The next person ordered pizza tonight....


----------



## warneckutz

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, if 10 hours is considered soon......
> The next person ordered pizza tonight....



FALSE, Ground Beef and veggies.

The next person sat through the entire Prince/Super Bowl Halftime show and regrets it...


----------



## Bronwyn

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE, Ground Beef and veggies.
> 
> The next person sat through the entire Prince/Super Bowl Halftime show and regrets it...



False. At least the regret part of it.

The next person is going to snuggle in bed with their hubby/wife all day today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. At least the regret part of it.
> 
> The next person is going to snuggle in bed with their hubby/wife all day today.



False.

The next person wore extra layers to fight off the cold today.  BRRR


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wore extra layers to fight off the cold today.  BRRR



TRUE!!!

The next person just ate lunch.


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person just ate lunch.



False.

The next person has no clue what to have for lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has no clue what to have for lunch.



True.

The next person is leaving on business travel within the next week.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is leaving on business travel within the next week.


(have fun)

False.  same ol same ol  

The next person is bored  .


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> (have fun)
> 
> False.  same ol same ol
> 
> The next person is bored  .



(I'm not always necessarily talking about me...you know what I do  )

False.

The next person wants lunch but has decided it's too cold to go outside


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> (I'm not always necessarily talking about me...you know what I do  )
> 
> False.
> 
> The next person wants lunch but has decided it's too cold to go outside



Very True!  I'll hit a drive-thru window on my way home.

The next person is praying we get a foot of snow tonight.


----------



## Bustem' Down

nachomama said:
			
		

> Very True!  I'll hit a drive-thru window on my way home.
> 
> The next person is praying we get a foot of snow tonight.


True, they will at least give us a 2 hour delay that way.

The next person thinks we'll only get an inch or two.


----------



## Bustem' Down

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, they will at least give us a 2 hour delay that way.
> 
> The next person thinks we'll only get an inch or two.


I'm not expecting to get anything tonight...I couldnt tell you how long it's been since I got any inches...
c'mon people sign your karma.  That was funny.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> I'm not expecting to get anything tonight...I couldnt tell you how long it's been since I got any inches...
> c'mon people sign your karma.  That was funny.


True, not worth talking about anyway.

The next person has already run to the store for milk, bread and TP (just incase)


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Bustem' Down said:
			
		

> True, they will at least give us a 2 hour delay that way.
> 
> The next person thinks we'll only get an inch or two.



True.

The next person hates this cold weather.


----------



## princess73

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person hates this cold weather.




True!


The next person needs to put new wiper blades on their car.


----------



## Bronwyn

princess73 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> 
> The next person needs to put new wiper blades on their car.



True

The next person is planning something big for valentines day


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is planning something big for valentines day



False.

The next person is shocked schools are closed today.


----------



## LordStanley

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is shocked schools are closed today.




False

The next person is eating lunch


----------



## jaybeeztoo

LordStanley said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is eating lunch



True.

The next person had lunch catered today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person had lunch catered today.



False.

The next person got to work late because they're scared of a little snow.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person got to work late because they're scared of a little snow.



True, but we follow the court schedule, I wasn't scared, I was entitled 

The next person is planning a trip to the Carribean.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, but we follow the court schedule, I wasn't scared, I was entitled
> 
> The next person is planning a trip to the Carribean.




False..... I WISH!!!!!

The next person's worst co-worker just put in their notice!


----------



## MDTerps

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False..... I WISH!!!!!
> 
> The next person's worst co-worker just put in their notice!




False

The next person has class tonight


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has class tonight



False 

The next person is getting ready to leave work...


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to leave work...




True

The next person has a meeting tonight.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a meeting tonight.



False. 

The next person had a great day!


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a great day!



True

The next person has a fax machine at home that they have never used once.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a fax machine at home that they have never used once.


False.

The next person has company for the weekend.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has company for the weekend.



false, well sort of, son usually drops by on the weekend.

The next person has to spend all weekend cleaning...


----------



## Ecphora

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> false, well sort of, son usually drops by on the weekend.
> 
> The next person has to spend all weekend cleaning...



False, just a little bit.

Next person needs to wash the salt of their vehicle tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

Ecphora said:
			
		

> False, just a little bit.
> 
> Next person needs to wash the salt of their vehicle tomorrow.



False.

The next person is happy and content today


----------



## nicole_M

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is happy and content today



True.

The next person is going out to dinner tonight....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nicole_moreland said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going out to dinner tonight....



False.

The next person is going away for the weekend.


----------



## Hotpocket

False

The next person is going out drinking tonight


----------



## keekee

Hotpocket said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going out drinking tonight



False (drinking at home).

The next person has been in jail.


----------



## forever jewel

keekee said:
			
		

> False (drinking at home).
> 
> The next person has been in jail.



False.

The next person is eating chinese for lunch.


----------



## greenbag13

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating chinese for lunch.


True, believe it was a poodle......
The next person is very bored.....


----------



## princess73

greenbag13 said:
			
		

> True, believe it was a poodle......
> The next person is very bored.....



Very true

The next person wants a big glass of sweet tea.


----------



## Toxick

princess73 said:
			
		

> Very true
> 
> The next person wants a big glass of sweet tea.





Semi-True. (I prefer unsweetened... why do no stores around here have unsweetened tea?!)



The next person has adequately shopped for bread, milk and TP in preparation for the forthcoming snow/ice storm.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Toxick said:
			
		

> Semi-True. (I prefer unsweetened... why do no stores around here have unsweetened tea?!)
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has adequately shopped for bread, milk and TP in preparation for the forthcoming snow/ice storm.



True

The next person has a very upset stomach


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has a very upset stomach



True 

The next person doesn't know what they want for lunch.


----------



## danceintherain

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesn't know what they want for lunch.



True.

The next person is going a snow dance


----------



## nachomama

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going a snow dance



Very true.  Just as long as it's not ice.

The next person needs to wash their vehicle.


----------



## Bronwyn

nachomama said:
			
		

> Very true.  Just as long as it's not ice.
> 
> The next person needs to wash their vehicle.



Very True

The next person will be staying up all night tonight.


----------



## Mojo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Very True
> 
> The next person will be staying up all night tonight.



False

The next wants to run naked in the snow.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Mojo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next wants to run naked in the snow.



False, too cold for me.

The next person is hitting the sack...


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, too cold for me.
> 
> The next person is hitting the sack...



True, in about 1/2 hr.

The next person had a bad day today.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, in about 1/2 hr.
> 
> The next person had a bad day today.



False

The next person likes to make snow angels


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person likes to make snow angels



False...hate going out in the snow...but I do like snow days!

The next person was mentally prepared for a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## princess73

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...hate going out in the snow...but I do like snow days!
> 
> The next person was mentally prepared for a snow day tomorrow.




True!

The next person has plenty of housework to keep them busy if they are snowed in tomorrow...


----------



## Bronwyn

princess73 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person has plenty of housework to keep them busy if they are snowed in tomorrow...



True   

The next person is thinking about an old friend they haven't seen in years.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is thinking about an old friend they haven't seen in years.



False.

The next person doesn't like snow.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person doesn't like snow.



False.

The next person is confused about something.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is confused about something.



false

the next person is wishing for lots of snow


----------



## Bronwyn

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person is wishing for lots of snow



True

The next person decided what they were having for dinner after reading a thread on SOMD


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person decided what they were having for dinner after reading a thread on SOMD



False.  

The next person is excited about this weekend!!!


----------



## Toxick

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is excited about this weekend!!!




True.

The next person loves to get a cup of hot coffee and a cup of ice cubes, and alternate between sips of coffee, and chewing on chunks of ice, so that their chewing gum gets all hot and soft and melty, and then hard and almost solid.


----------



## greyhound

Toxick said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person loves to get a cup of hot coffee and a cup of ice cubes, and alternate between sips of coffee, and chewing on chunks of ice, so that their chewing gum gets all hot and soft and melty, and then hard and almost solid.



Ummm.... False

The next person is trying to get hubby to make a pot of coffee.


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> Ummm.... False
> 
> The next person is trying to get hubby to make a pot of coffee.



False, no hubby and not in the mood for coffee.

The next person ate breakfast for dinner


----------



## warneckutz

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, no hubby and not in the mood for coffee.
> 
> The next person ate breakfast for dinner




True - Sort of: Eggs with Ground Turkey & Veggies...

The next person wouldn't mind a ton of snow dropped on SMC...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> True - Sort of: Eggs with Ground Turkey & Veggies...
> 
> The next person wouldn't mind a ton of snow dropped on SMC...



False, I would mind.

The next person is tired.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I would mind.
> 
> The next person is tired.



True 

The next person ate too much for breakfast.


----------



## Ecphora

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person ate too much for breakfast.



false, but ate to much lunch! Work bought us pizza!

next person lost power during the storm


----------



## juggy4805

Ecphora said:
			
		

> false, but ate to much lunch! Work bought us pizza!
> 
> next person lost power during the storm





False



The next person lost the internet during the storm.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person lost the internet during the storm.


True since the internet goes along with no power.

The next person just got back to work from having the stomach virus.  YUK!


----------



## nachomama

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True since the internet goes along with no power.
> 
> The next person just got back to work from having the stomach virus.  YUK!



False.  (hope you're feeling better...)

The next person just got their arse chewed for something that wasn't their fault.


----------



## Bronwyn

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  (hope you're feeling better...)
> 
> The next person just got their arse chewed for something that wasn't their fault.



False... that was Monday.

The next person suffers from depression.


----------



## warneckutz

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False... that was Monday.
> 
> The next person suffers from depression.




FALSE - except when the monthly bills hit   

The next person has made some out-of-town plans for this weekend...


----------



## forever jewel

warneckutz said:
			
		

> FALSE - except when the monthly bills hit
> 
> The next person has made some out-of-town plans for this weekend...



False. Not really out of town.

The next person had a good day


----------



## princess73

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False. Not really out of town.
> 
> The next person had a good day




True.  I got to spend the day with my son and husband

The next person got chocolate for Valentine's Day.


----------



## nachomama

False.

The next person got something sparkly for Valentine's Day.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person got something sparkly for Valentine's Day.



False.

The next person didn't get anything for Valentine's Day.


----------



## rack'm

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person didn't get anything for Valentine's Day.




True.......


The next person is dead tired.


----------



## traelman

rack'm said:
			
		

> True.......
> 
> 
> The next person is dead tired.





True.......cant seem to get a good nites rest. 

The next person is a Jeff Gordon HATER


----------



## Hotpocket

False  I don't really follow racing.

Next person likes chocolate.


----------



## forever jewel

Hotpocket said:
			
		

> False  I don't really follow racing.
> 
> Next person likes chocolate.



TRUE!

The next person is excited about this weekend!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

forever jewel said:
			
		

> TRUE!
> 
> The next person is excited about this weekend!!!



False.

The next person wants to take a nap.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to take a nap.



True 

The next person doesn't want lunch.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person doesn't want lunch.


False.

The next person wishes she were a bear and could hibernate for the winter.


----------



## forever jewel

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wishes she were a bear and could hibernate for the winter.



False.

The next person is going to an exercise class tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to an exercise class tonight.



False: Though I should.

The next person has a projector they could loan me?


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False: Though I should.
> 
> The next person has a projector they could loan me?



False

The next person is wearing a uniform....


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is wearing a uniform....



False.

The next person smells popcorn.


----------



## princess73

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person smells popcorn.




False

The next person wants to be home in their nice warm bed right now!


----------



## mygoldnhorse

princess73 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to be home in their nice warm bed right now!


False

The next person is enjoying the   drama in the horse forum.  Its been a tad on the boring side in here lately


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is enjoying the   drama in the horse forum.  Its been a tad on the boring side in here lately



False, I don't even own a horse!

The next person has only ridden a horse once in their life.


----------



## happy_bee4

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, I don't even own a horse!
> 
> The next person has only ridden a horse once in their life.



False.

The next person is excited that Monday is a HOLIDAY!!!!


----------



## warneckutz

happy_bee4 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is excited that Monday is a HOLIDAY!!!!



OH YEAH!!!!   

The next person is going grocery shopping today...


----------



## happy_bee4

warneckutz said:
			
		

> OH YEAH!!!!
> 
> The next person is going grocery shopping today...



False.

The next person is going to do a whole lot of nothing today.


----------



## greyhound

happy_bee4 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to do a whole lot of nothing today.



False...Sunday is my only day to clean.

The next person is not going to watch that race today!


----------



## sunflower

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Sunday is my only day to clean.
> 
> The next person is not going to watch that race today!


 
False.. Watching

The next person went out last night and had a good time.


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...Sunday is my only day to clean.
> 
> The next person is not going to watch that race today!




False!  

The next person is pregnant.


----------



## I like it

sunflower said:
			
		

> False.. Watching
> 
> The next person went out last night and had a good time.



False, I stayed home

next person does not have to work tomorrow


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is pregnant.




Damn it.


----------



## sunflower

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person is pregnant.


 
BIG OLE FALSE

The next person wants to be pregnant.


----------



## I like it

sunflower said:
			
		

> BIG OLE FALSE
> 
> The next person wants to be pregnant.




False,

the next person hates Nascar


----------



## Speedy70

I like it said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> the next person hates Nascar




FALSE!

The next person wants more .


----------



## greyhound

I like it said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> the next person hates Nascar



TRUE

The next person plans to take a nap today


----------



## Speedy70

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wants more .


----------



## greyhound

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wants more.



That's why you're pregnant!


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> That's why you're pregnant!




*giggle*


----------



## happy_bee4

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person wants more .



False.

The next person is tired of the freeeezing temperature.


----------



## mkd20012001

happy_bee4 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is tired of the freeeezing temperature.


False.

The next persons favorite season is summer.


----------



## Bronwyn

mkd20012001 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next persons favorite season is summer.



False

The next person knows someone with Aids.


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person knows someone with Aids.


 
False,
the next person knows someone with CRS....


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> the next person knows someone with CRS....



 What's that?


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> What's that?


 
*C*an't *R*emember *S*hiat !
The next person suffers from CRS.


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> *C*an't *R*emember *S*hiat !
> The next person suffers from CRS.



At times.    But then again, it may be Selective Memory.  

The next person can't wait for the warmer temperatures to get here.


----------



## princess73

jazz lady said:
			
		

> At times.    But then again, it may be Selective Memory.
> 
> The next person can't wait for the warmer temperatures to get here.




Absolutely True!

The next person really needs their car washed!


----------



## _MightyMouse_

princess73 said:
			
		

> Absolutely True!
> 
> The next person really needs their car washed!



True. Wanna wash it??

The next person will respond true or false?


----------



## I like it

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> True. Wanna wash it??
> 
> The next person will respond true or false?




  true

The next person will be married


----------



## sunflower

I like it said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person will be married


 
True... One day
The next person was off yesterday.


----------



## greyhound

sunflower said:
			
		

> True... One day
> The next person was off yesterday.



True

The next person wants to be off today....


----------



## Speedy70

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants to be off today....



True! (And tomorrow, and the next day....)

The next person had cereal for breakfast.


----------



## forever jewel

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> True! (And tomorrow, and the next day....)
> 
> The next person had cereal for breakfast.



True 

The next person is busy today.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is busy today.



True. Cleaning the house.   

The next person ate pop tarts for breakfast.


----------



## jwwb2000

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Cleaning the house.
> 
> The next person ate pop tarts for breakfast.



False.

Next person is going to go upstairs to get a snack.


----------



## juggy4805

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> Next person is going to go upstairs to get a snack.




False


The next person is listening to Sirius radio.


----------



## SxyEboni

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person is listening to Sirius radio.



False.

The next person is typing on the keyboard.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SxyEboni said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is typing on the keyboard.




True

The next person is having a ham & cheese & chips sammich for lunch.


----------



## I like it

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is having a ham & cheese & chips sammich for lunch.




True

The next person loves horses


----------



## mygoldnhorse

I like it said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person loves horses


True  

The next person is waiting for that special someone to call.


----------



## Foxhound

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is waiting for that special someone to call.



Too true!


The next person wants to go fishing!


----------



## princess73

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Too true!
> 
> 
> The next person wants to go fishing!




False

The next person is tired of hearing about the Britney Spears crap!


----------



## juggy4805

princess73 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is tired of hearing about the Britney Spears crap!





False


The next person cannot wait to see Lost tonight.


----------



## Speedy70

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next person cannot wait to see Lost tonight.




False.  Never watched it.

The next person will leave work early today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Speedy70 said:
			
		

> False.  Never watched it.
> 
> The next person will leave work early today.


False

The next person watched American Idol last night.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person watched American Idol last night.



True.

The next person will watch American Idol again tonight and tomorrow night.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will watch American Idol again tonight and tomorrow night.


True

The next person is having Pizza from Ledo's for lunch today.  Yummy!


----------



## danceintherain

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is having Pizza from Ledo's for lunch today.  Yummy!


False, I had the pub fish and chips at Damons.

The next person is fasting.


----------



## Bronwyn

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, I had the pub fish and chips at Damons.
> 
> The next person is fasting.



False.

The next person has a salt water aquarium


----------



## princess73

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a salt water aquarium




nope just regular water for the goldfish!
I would love to have a salt water one though.  The fish are so neat looking.  Just don't have the time for maintenance.


The next person can't wait for spring!


----------



## warneckutz

princess73 said:
			
		

> nope just regular water for the goldfish!
> I would love to have a salt water one though.  The fish are so neat looking.  Just don't have the time for maintenance.
> 
> 
> The next person can't wait for spring!



True (especially since we didn't have a REAL winter  )

The next person isn't feeling all that great today and is thinking about staying home from work...


----------



## greyhound

warneckutz said:
			
		

> True (especially since we didn't have a REAL winter  )
> 
> The next person isn't feeling all that great today and is thinking about staying home from work...



True & false....I feel fine, but would like to take off the whole day. I am taking an hour early so that I can go and watch my daughter dance during open classes this afternoon.

The next person needs another cup of coffee.


----------



## danceintherain

greyhound said:
			
		

> True & false....I feel fine, but would like to take off the whole day. I am taking an hour early so that I can go and watch my daughter dance during open classes this afternoon.
> 
> The next person needs another cup of coffee.


 False, I'm still trying to drink the first cup.

The next person is making a date for lunch.


----------



## juggy4805

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, I'm still trying to drink the first cup.
> 
> The next person is making a date for lunch.




False

The next person ate Manwich for lunch.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person ate Manwich for lunch.



False, I had a wrap.

Next person is waiting for their Drs. Appt...


----------



## greenbag13

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, I had a wrap.
> 
> Next person is waiting for their Drs. Appt...


False, free clinic hooked me up...
Next person is so bored they are replying on SOMD forums....


----------



## Redskinsmama

true

the next person loves their job


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Redskinsmama said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person loves their job



false, it pays the bills!

The next person would love to work from home.


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> false, it pays the bills!
> 
> The next person would love to work from home.



TRUE and I do! 

The next person is going to Lone Star for lunch.


----------



## forever jewel

bubble_gum_yum said:
			
		

> TRUE and I do!
> 
> The next person is going to Lone Star for lunch.



False, just had leftovers.

The next person has sore knees.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, just had leftovers.
> 
> The next person has sore knees.




True,  riding horses is hard on the knees.

The next person is going to see Badhorse    at Club 911 on Saturday night  .


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True,  riding horses is hard on the knees.
> 
> The next person is going to see Badhorse    at Club 911 on Saturday night  .



False

The next person is eating dinner with a relative visiting from another state, on Saturday...


----------



## danceintherain

False, but I wish it were true.

The next person will be eating leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, but I wish it were true.
> 
> The next person will be eating leftovers for lunch today.



False 

The next person recently had surgery.


----------



## oldnavy

false.  eating out.

the next person is excited about spring arriving.



			
				danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, but I wish it were true.
> 
> The next person will be eating leftovers for lunch today.


----------



## nachomama

oldnavy said:
			
		

> false.  eating out.
> 
> the next person is excited about spring arriving.



Very VERY True!  Summer is right around the corner!  

The next person is planning their summer vacation.


----------



## PAXJobs.com

*False*



			
				nachomama said:
			
		

> Very VERY True!  Summer is right around the corner!
> 
> The next person is planning their summer vacation.




*FALSE * - I get no summer vacation.....

The next person is thinking about getting a new job....


----------



## nachomama

PAXJobs.com said:
			
		

> *FALSE * - I get no summer vacation.....
> 
> The next person is thinking about getting a new job....



Very true.  You got any?  

The next person has a headache.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> Very true.  You got any?
> 
> The next person has a headache.



True.

The next person has a backache too.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has a backache too.



False, but I DO have a headache too!

The next person is ready to head home from WORK!!!


----------



## RadioPatrol

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but I DO have a headache too!
> 
> The next person is ready to head home from WORK!!!




False - I have been out of work since Jun 06    

the next person will ......... be getting lucky


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

RadioPatrol said:
			
		

> False - I have been out of work since Jun 06
> 
> the next person will ......... be getting lucky



False - hubby is working.
The next person is going outside to enjoy this beautiful day


----------



## baseballmom

bubble_gum_yum said:
			
		

> False - hubby is working.
> The next person is going outside to enjoy this beautiful day




 The answer will be false. I think I am going to sit here and post all day like azzy..  

   The next person is going to eat popcorn today.


----------



## Azzy

baseballmom said:
			
		

> The answer will be false. I think I am going to sit here and post all day like azzy..
> 
> The next person is going to eat popcorn today.


 False

The next person is a loser ass MPD who posts weird stuff about pissing on rugs and riding the


----------



## bcp

Azzy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is a loser ass MPD who posts weird stuff about pissing on rugs and riding the



 True, 
 the next person forgot to take their medications this morning and has been wandering lost in the mall naked all day.


----------



## princess73

bcp said:
			
		

> True,
> the next person forgot to take their medications this morning and has been wandering lost in the mall naked all day.




False.  But it has probably happened at St. Charles Mall.


The next person is really tired and wants to go to sleep.


----------



## CrunchTime

princess73 said:
			
		

> False.  But it has probably happened at St. Charles Mall.
> 
> 
> The next person is really tired and wants to go to sleep.



 True. I didnt get enough sleep last night. 

The next person doens't have to work today.


----------



## oldnavy

False

The next person has won a lotto prize in the past...of some amount.


----------



## Bronwyn

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has won a lotto prize in the past...of some amount.



True. Scratch off lottery ticket winners.

The next person has inherited money in the will of a long lost relative.


----------



## CrunchTime

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Scratch off lottery ticket winners.
> 
> The next person has inherited money in the will of a long lost relative.



False.   The next person will be wearing blue jeans.  Also, the next person will be wearing a white t-shirt with their jeans.   

By the way, you just reminded me I bought a scratch off ticket yesterday and didn't scratch it.  Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nachomama

CrunchTime said:
			
		

> False.   The next person will be wearing blue jeans.  Also, the next person will be wearing a white t-shirt with their jeans.
> 
> By the way, you just reminded me I bought a scratch off ticket yesterday and didn't scratch it.  Thanks for the reminder.



Half True.  Blue Jeans, red turtleneck sweater.

The next person is ffffrrrreeeezzzzziiiinnnngggg.....


----------



## juggy4805

nachomama said:
			
		

> Half True.  Blue Jeans, red turtleneck sweater.
> 
> The next person is ffffrrrreeeezzzzziiiinnnngggg.....





False, I'm actually warm and cozy.




The next person is watching heroes tonight.


----------



## MDTerps

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False, I'm actually warm and cozy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is watching heroes tonight.



False, I did not watch the show.


The next person is going on a trip this weekend


----------



## jwwb2000

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I did not watch the show.
> 
> 
> The next person is going on a trip this weekend



False.

The next person is deciding on what to have for lunch.


----------



## juggy4805

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is deciding on what to have for lunch.




False Brought it with me.





The next person just went to the gym.


----------



## nachomama

juggy4805 said:
			
		

> False Brought it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person just went to the gym.



False.

The next person is hoping that we DON'T get any smow tomorrow (reverse psychology on mother nature...)


----------



## MDTerps

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hoping that we DON'T get any smow tomorrow (reverse psychology on mother nature...)




True/False I really don't care one way or the other.

The next person was sick yesterday


----------



## mygoldnhorse

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True/False I really don't care one way or the other.
> 
> The next person was sick yesterday


False.

The next person watched the new Borak movie last night.


----------



## oldnavy

False.  Suffered through a chick flick (devil wears prada   ) with my SO.

Next person wishes it would warm up...for good.


----------



## nitwhit3286

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False.  Suffered through a chick flick (devil wears prada   ) with my SO.
> 
> Next person wishes it would warm up...for good.




True I want it to be 85 degrees! 

The next person wishes they were doing something besides work.


----------



## forever jewel

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> True I want it to be 85 degrees!
> 
> The next person wishes they were doing something besides work.



True.

The next person is tired.


----------



## danceintherain

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is tired.


True, very true.

The next person stocked up on groceries and toilet paper last night.


----------



## Foxhound

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True, very true.
> 
> The next person stocked up on groceries and toilet paper last night.





Buzzzzz! False.

The next person talked to that special someone last night.


----------



## bcp

Foxhound said:
			
		

> Buzzzzz! False.
> 
> The next person talked to that special someone last night.



 False, the only person I talked to was my wife


 the next person wishes they could send their children to a baltimore city school.


----------



## vanbells

bcp said:
			
		

> False, the only person I talked to was my wife
> 
> 
> the next person wishes they could send their children to a baltimore city school.



False, I have no children.

The next person wants summer to come a lot sooner.


----------



## greyhound

vanbells said:
			
		

> False, I have no children.
> 
> The next person wants summer to come a lot sooner.



TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!

The next person is having hot tea.


----------



## danceintherain

greyhound said:
			
		

> TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The next person is having hot tea.


False, having hot coffee.
The next person is going out for lunch.


----------



## nachomama

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, having hot coffee.
> The next person is going out for lunch.



False.

The next person is sick of this COLD weather!


----------



## jwwb2000

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick of this COLD weather!



True!!

The next person is wanting to take a nap.


----------



## Geek

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> True!!
> 
> The next person is wanting to take a nap.




OMG YES, YES!!!!!!! I really really do.

The next person is sick of Geek Island...


----------



## nitwhit3286

True

The next person wants a nestled pirate to sleep with.


----------



## nomoney

nitwhit3286 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person wants a nestled pirate to sleep with.


 
if i hadn't of stomped this then it would've been stupid


----------



## ScorchTomato

No I don't wanna Pirate to sleep with (last post before this one I am posting didn't have a True or False type question).

Anyways the next person loves Diet Dr. Pepper (I do though).


----------



## bcp

Diet Dr Pepper sucks.   sorry but its true.

 the next person is thinking about calling in sick tomorrow.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

bcp said:
			
		

> Diet Dr Pepper sucks.   sorry but its true.
> 
> the next person is thinking about calling in sick tomorrow.



False, pay to play.

The next person ate pizza for dinner.


----------



## bcp

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, pay to play.
> 
> The next person ate pizza for dinner.


false. steak on the grill, baked taters and some veggie thing.

 the next person is getting ready to take a shower.


female and is willing to submit picture of said shower I hope.


----------



## princess73

bcp said:
			
		

> false. steak on the grill, baked taters and some veggie thing.
> 
> the next person is getting ready to take a shower.
> 
> 
> female and is willing to submit picture of said shower I hope.




false.  before I came to work last night.

the next person washed their car today since the weather was so nice.


----------



## forever jewel

princess73 said:
			
		

> false.  before I came to work last night.
> 
> the next person washed their car today since the weather was so nice.



False. 

The next person snacked on a granola bar.


----------



## ScorchTomato

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person snacked on a granola bar.



True I ScorchTomato (Jason) have snacked on a Granola Bar before in my life.

The next person dislikes Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## greyhound

ScorchTomato said:
			
		

> True I ScorchTomato (Jason) have snacked on a Granola Bar before in my life.
> 
> The next person dislikes Diet Dr. Pepper.



True...I dislike any diet drink & I dislike Dr. Pepper

The next person drank coffee and now cannot get to sleep


----------



## princess73

greyhound said:
			
		

> True...I dislike any diet drink & I dislike Dr. Pepper
> 
> The next person drank coffee and now cannot get to sleep




False.  I need some coffee to try to stay awake.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## danceintherain

princess73 said:
			
		

> False.  I need some coffee to try to stay awake.
> 
> The next person has a headache.


True, just took some tylenol rapid release gels - hope they work.
The next person will be taking a long walk at lunch.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True, just took some tylenol rapid release gels - hope they work.
> The next person will be taking a long walk at lunch.



True.

The next person is very confused.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is very confused.



False.

The next person is drinking crystal light lemonade.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking crystal light lemonade.



False.

The next person can't do any work because their server is down.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person can't do any work because their server is down.


False.

The next person is off work Thursday & Friday!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is off work Thursday & Friday!



False 

The next person wishes they could be outside enjoying this beautiful day.


----------



## wineo

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wishes they could be outside enjoying this beautiful day.


True  
The next person will leave work early today


----------



## Bronwyn

wineo said:
			
		

> True
> The next person will leave work early today


False

The next person has been to Savannah this year.


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has been to Savannah this year.



False - I wish I was there now because they throw an awesome St Patricks Day Party!

The next person is going out partying tonight .....


----------



## SLIM

bubble_gum_yum said:
			
		

> False - I wish I was there now because they throw an awesome St Patricks Day Party!
> 
> The next person is going out partying tonight .....



False....Too many cops out tonight.

The next person saw all the awsome kites at the base of the Solomons bridge today


----------



## Geek

SLIM said:
			
		

> False....Too many cops out tonight.
> 
> The next person saw all the awsome kites at the base of the Solomons bridge today




False. I wish I did though.


The next person owns a Great Dane


----------



## Bronwyn

Geek said:
			
		

> False. I wish I did though.
> 
> 
> The next person owns a Great Dane



False. But we are thinking about buying a (smaller) dog.

The next person is looking to buy a house.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. But we are thinking about buying a (smaller) dog.
> 
> The next person is looking to buy a house.



False.

The next person is sick.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is sick.


False.

The next person is totally exusted from a fun filled weekend.


----------



## BrassieChic

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is totally exusted from a fun filled weekend.



True.  
The next person will be cracking open their bible today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

BrassieChic said:
			
		

> True.
> The next person will be cracking open their bible today.



False.

The next person is exhausted today.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is exhausted today.


True very exhausted!  K & I cut down a dead tree last night.  We had a couple cold ones  and than a romantic night by the fire .

The next person thinks this seasons American Idol sucks!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True very exhausted!  K & I cut down a dead tree last night.  We had a couple cold ones  and than a romantic night by the fire .
> 
> The next person thinks this seasons American Idol sucks!



True.  

The next person ate a salad for lunch.

(sounds like a great evening, other than the work part  )


----------



## danceintherain

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person ate a salad for lunch.
> 
> (sounds like a great evening, other than the work part  )


False, I had soup and a sandwich from Applebees.

The next person knows when Marshalls is opening.


----------



## Shetiger

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, I had soup and a sandwich from Applebees.
> 
> The next person knows when Marshalls is opening.



False

Next person lost cell phone


----------



## forever jewel

Shetiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person lost cell phone



False. 

The next person is eating cereal.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating cereal.



False.

The next person is hungry for breakfast.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry for breakfast.



False. Just finished my cereal.

The next person is home with the kids today.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Just finished my cereal.
> 
> The next person is home with the kids today.



False. 

the next person ate cereal for breakfast.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> the next person ate cereal for breakfast.



False.  Don't eat breakfast.  Don't eat lunch most days either, for that matter...

The next person has softball practice tonight.


----------



## mrweb

nachomama said:
			
		

> False. Don't eat breakfast. Don't eat lunch most days either, for that matter...
> 
> The next person has softball practice tonight.


 
False, after the way I played this weekend, I gotta hit the driving range and a BIG bucket of balls.

The next person is trying to figure how to leave work early today.


----------



## MDTerps

mrweb said:
			
		

> False, after the way I played this weekend, I gotta hit the driving range and a BIG bucket of balls.
> 
> The next person is trying to figure how to leave work early today.




False, if I want to leave I just get up and walk out. I don't have to come up with reasons to leave.


The next person has a surprise b-day party to go to this weekend


----------



## Bronwyn

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, if I want to leave I just get up and walk out. I don't have to come up with reasons to leave.
> 
> 
> The next person has a surprise b-day party to go to this weekend



False.
The next person was out on their boat yesterday.


----------



## kathie54

false
the next person was out yesterday ride a bike


----------



## forever jewel

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false
> the next person was out yesterday ride a bike



True, the first bike ride of the season for me 

The next person is tired.


----------



## kathie54

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, the first bike ride of the season for me
> 
> The next person is tired.


true 
the next person hates kettle corn


----------



## MDTerps

kathie54 said:
			
		

> true
> the next person hates kettle corn




False

the next person has a headache


----------



## Shetiger

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> the next person has a headache




False

Next person want to go home for the day


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Shetiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person want to go home for the day



True.

The next person is going out of town for the weekend.


----------



## Cowgirl

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going out of town for the weekend.





False....but it'd be nice to go out of town for my Bday!

The next person is paper-baggin' it for lunch today...


----------



## kathie54

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False....but it'd be nice to go out of town for my Bday!
> 
> The next person is paper-baggin' it for lunch today...


false 
i would but im on spring break
next person is going to sleep when they get home


----------



## nachomama

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false
> i would but im on spring break
> next person is going to sleep when they get home



False.  Ball practice when I get home.

The next person isn't buying any candy for Easter.


----------



## MDTerps

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Ball practice when I get home.
> 
> The next person isn't buying any candy for Easter.



False
I went to Target on Friday and got a few things for my little one but not much.

The next persons S/O returned to town this morning


----------



## Bronwyn

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> I went to Target on Friday and got a few things for my little one but not much.
> 
> The next persons S/O returned to town this morning



False. My hubby was home all day!

The next person has their car in the shop.


----------



## nachomama

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. My hubby was home all day!
> 
> The next person has their car in the shop.



False.

The next person is getting a mani/pedi tonight.


----------



## Purplefox

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is getting a mani/pedi tonight.




False.

The next person is daydreaming about the beach......


----------



## kathie54

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is daydreaming about the beach......


true 
the next person wants to just stay home the rest of the week


----------



## danceintherain

kathie54 said:
			
		

> true
> the next person wants to just stay home the rest of the week


True
The next person loves to eat Cadbury Creme Eggs


----------



## jaybeeztoo

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True
> The next person loves to eat Cadbury Creme Eggs



False.

The next person is not celebrating Easter with family.


----------



## somddove

*It's TRue*



			
				rack'm said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> The next poster will have hair.




yupe


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is not celebrating Easter with family.


False.
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jaybeeztoo again.
 


The next person is....out of here! later....


----------



## SLIM

FALSE                                          

The next person froze thier tush off trying to hide Easter eggs this morning


----------



## princess73

SLIM said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> The next person froze thier tush off trying to hide Easter eggs this morning




False.

The next person is wondering if their yard is going to survive this horrible weather.


----------



## Bronwyn

princess73 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wondering if their yard is going to survive this horrible weather.



True

The next person plans on sleeping all day today.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person plans on sleeping all day today.



False...I would if I had time.

The next person is fighting off a cold.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...I would if I had time.
> 
> The next person is fighting off a cold.



False. I feel perfectly fine.

The next person is on somd.com at work?


----------



## TotalElite

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. I feel perfectly fine.
> 
> The next person is on somd.com at work?



True and watching South Park.

The next person has an STD that itches.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

TotalElite said:
			
		

> True and watching South Park.
> 
> The next person has an STD that itches.




False!   Ewwwww!

The next person's receptionist resigned and they are swamped with their work and answering the damn phone


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False!   Ewwwww!
> 
> The next person's receptionist resigned and they are swamped with their work and answering the damn phone



True, she resigned, false that I am picking up her workload.

The next person has a terrible headache, still


----------



## leslie3977

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, she resigned, false that I am picking up her workload.
> 
> The next person has a terrible headache, still



False, I feel perfectly fine. 

The next person is pregnant, since it seems contagious on the forums these days.


----------



## forever jewel

leslie3977 said:
			
		

> False, I feel perfectly fine.
> 
> The next person is pregnant, since it seems contagious on the forums these days.



False.  

The next person had soup and salad for lunch.


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had soup and salad for lunch.



False.  Fresh pineapple.  

The next person needs a haircut.


----------



## Bronwyn

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.  Fresh pineapple.
> 
> The next person needs a haircut.


True, that I do

The next person has hemroids


----------



## The Dude

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, that I do
> 
> The next person has hemroids



False?   

The next person has a new car and loves every minute of it!


----------



## jaybeeztoo

The Dude said:
			
		

> False?
> 
> The next person has a new car and loves every minute of it!



False.

The next person's belly is full of dinner.


----------



## bcp

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's belly is full of dinner.


If massive gas counts, true.

 the next person just got out of the shower


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> If massive gas counts, true.
> 
> the next person just got out of the shower



False

The next person has a migrane


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a migrane


how come you dont shower


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> how come you dont shower




 the next person *just got out * of the shower

Took mine in the morning. Does that count as "just got out"?


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> the next person *just got out * of the shower
> 
> Took mine in the morning. Does that count as "just got out"?


well, this morning in relationship to the age of the earth,,


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> well, this morning in relationship to the age of the earth,,


You must be booooored


----------



## Sera

The next person loves cheese and crackers


----------



## meangirl

Sera said:
			
		

> The next person loves cheese and crackers


 
True.  Especially the Handi-snacks ones from Kraft. 

The next person is sleepy.


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a migrane



False

The next person can't sleep


----------



## Bronwyn

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person can't sleep



True

The two of you must be on the same wave length

The next person is disfigured


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The two of you must be on the same wave length
> 
> The next person is disfigured



true.
 the next person wants to call in sick tomorrow


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> true.
> the next person wants to call in sick tomorrow


false. I'm off already

The next person is a transvestite(sp?)


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> false. I'm off already
> 
> The next person is a transvestite(sp?)


you trying to trick me?


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> false. I'm off already
> 
> The next person is a transvestite(sp?)


False ! Lace undies irritate my  

the next person is trying to trick BCP.......


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False ! Lace undies irritate my
> 
> the next person is trying to trick BCP.......


False. I would never!   

The next person is eating fruit


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I would never!
> 
> The next person is eating fruit



False, I'm drinking water.

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## riderup

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I'm drinking water.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


False, I am on the computer.
The next person owns more than one dog.


----------



## riderup

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I'm drinking water.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


False.
The next person takes lithium.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

riderup said:
			
		

> False.
> The next person takes lithium.



False.

The next person is watching Crossroads with Hank Williams Jr. and Kid Rock


----------



## StrwberryKisses

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching Crossroads with Hank Williams Jr. and Kid Rock




False

The next person Wants to play Hooky from work/school tomorrow to just stay home and do nothing.....


----------



## princess73

StrwberryKisses said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person Wants to play Hooky from work/school tomorrow to just stay home and do nothing.....




false...  I am already here!

The next person is tired of the crappy cold weather and want the real spring to come on already!


----------



## forever jewel

princess73 said:
			
		

> false...  I am already here!
> 
> The next person is tired of the crappy cold weather and want the real spring to come on already!



True! Its half way through April...it should be in the 60s by now 

The next person might go on a bike ride today.


----------



## Happygirl

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True! Its half way through April...it should be in the 60s by now
> 
> The next person might go on a bike ride today.




False, I'm walking as much as I can these days!  Practice practice!   

The next person has a vegetable garden


----------



## Bronwyn

Happygirl said:
			
		

> False, I'm walking as much as I can these days!  Practice practice!
> 
> The next person has a vegetable garden


False.

The next person has a flower garden.


----------



## jazz lady

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a flower garden.



True.  And a vegetable garden.  Both are unfortunately overrun with weeds right now.    (I also have an herb garden, Firebrand.  )

The next person is so tired they can hardly keep their eyes open.


----------



## FireBrand

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True. And a vegetable garden. Both are unfortunately overrun with weeds right now.  (I also have an herb garden, Firebrand.  )
> 
> The next person is so tired they can hardly keep their eyes open.


 
false, I'm all jazzed up on Samuel Adams right now but crash-n-burn can come at any given moment.

The next person is all prepared for the Nor'easter this weekend.


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:
			
		

> false, I'm all jazzed up on Samuel Adams right now but crash-n-burn can come at any given moment.
> 
> The next person is all prepared for the Nor'easter this weekend.


 false, but now that I know about it I might be.

 the next person is drinking wine


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> false, but now that I know about it I might be.
> 
> the next person is drinking wine


False: Coke

The next person was on a boat today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False: Coke
> 
> The next person was on a boat today.



False.

The next person will be on a bike today.


----------



## forever jewel

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be on a bike today.



False. 

The next person will take a nap today.


----------



## bcp

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will take a nap today.


false. however, I do wish it could be true.

 the next person has been attacked by a pack of rabid roof rats because they were teasing them with a bag of marshmallows.

 Or maybe thats just me


----------



## FireBrand

Yup, just you......

the next person is a nappy-headed ho pimp daddy


----------



## Sera

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Yup, just you......
> 
> the next person is a nappy-headed ho pimp daddy



False.... but close! A nappy headed prostitue!   

The next person lives near Solomons.


----------



## bcp

Sera said:
			
		

> False.... but close! A nappy headed prostitue!
> 
> The next person lives near Solomons.


 if we look at distance to solomons in relationship to the country, 
 true.

 the next person drives a rice burner car


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:
			
		

> if we look at distance to solomons in relationship to the country,
> true.
> 
> the next person drives a rice burner car


 
false! never owned a ricer !

the next person wears depends.....


----------



## TNA

FireBrand said:
			
		

> the next person wears depends.....


The next person just lost electricity.


----------



## mommarock

TNA said:
			
		

> The next person just lost electricity.




You didn't answer the depends question????

False.  Still have electricity.

The next person thinks that it is a good day for ducks!!!


----------



## FireBrand

mommarock said:
			
		

> You didn't answer the depends question????
> 
> False. Still have electricity.
> 
> The next person thinks that it is a good day for ducks!!!


 
 quack quack quack......

the next person thinks it a good day for duck soup and quackers


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> quack quack quack......
> 
> the next person thinks it a good day for duck soup and quackers



False.

The next person just woke from a nap.


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just woke from a nap.


False

The next person is getting ready to fix dinner.


----------



## bcp

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to fix dinner.


False,
 the next person is getting the children ready for bed


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> False,
> the next person is getting the children ready for bed


False,  My kids are already sleeping.

The next person is watching the Simpsons.


----------



## greyhound

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,  My kids are already sleeping.
> 
> The next person is watching the Simpsons.



False....Posting on SoMdforums.

The next person is getting ready to fold laundry.


----------



## The Jackoholic

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....Posting on SoMdforums.
> 
> The next person is getting ready to fold laundry.


wow you must be psychic.

next person is going to open a bottle of wine


----------



## TNA

The Jackoholic said:
			
		

> next person is going to open a bottle of wine


False. 

The next person is drinking tea.


----------



## bcp

TNA said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is drinking tea.


 true
 the next person went to bed 20 minutes ago,, wait, that cant be right,

 the next person is going to bed in the next 20 minutes


----------



## Bird Dog

bcp said:
			
		

> true
> the next person went to bed 20 minutes ago,, wait, that cant be right,
> 
> the next person is going to bed in the next 20 minutes



True

the next person will start the Monday morning thread


----------



## TNA

Bird Dog said:
			
		

> True
> 
> the next person will start the Monday morning thread


False.

The next person just sneezed.


----------



## Bronwyn

TNA said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just sneezed.



False. Not today.

The next person watches "Lost"


----------



## greyhound

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Not today.
> 
> The next person watches "Lost"



False...

The next person can't sleep


----------



## TNA

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...
> 
> The next person can't sleep


False. I haven't tried yet.
The next person is off to do dishes.


----------



## SLIM

TNA said:
			
		

> False. I haven't tried yet.
> The next person is off to do dishes.


Nope, been done.
The next person will probably not work tomorrow(Monday) because of the rain


----------



## TNA

SLIM said:
			
		

> Nope, been done.
> The next person will probably not work tomorrow(Monday) because of the rain


False. I work inside.
The next person is wearing purple.


----------



## princess73

TNA said:
			
		

> False. I work inside.
> The next person is wearing purple.



false

the next person has a terrible mess in their yard from all of that wind.


----------



## bcp

princess73 said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person has a terrible mess in their yard from all of that wind.


true.

 the next person is posting half awake from work.


----------



## forever jewel

bcp said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> the next person is posting half awake from work.



False. 

The next person has a doc appt today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a doc appt today.



False, Thursday 

The next person does NOT feel like being at work today.


----------



## leslie3977

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, Thursday
> 
> The next person does NOT feel like being at work today.



True, of course. 

The next person has posted in this thread before.


----------



## Bronwyn

leslie3977 said:
			
		

> True, of course.
> 
> The next person has posted in this thread before.



True

The next person is staying home due to the weather.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is staying home due to the weather.



True, but I have to get there first 

The next person is doing laundry this evening.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, but I have to get there first
> 
> The next person is doing laundry this evening.



True, if the power stays on

The next person has relatives coming to visit.


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, if the power stays on
> 
> The next person has relatives coming to visit.


 
OMG, I hope not  

the next person's power has been blinking off and on.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> OMG, I hope not
> 
> the next person's power has been blinking off and on.



False.

The next person is planning a late spring vacation.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is planning a late spring vacation.


False.

The next person is going away for a overnight-weekend trailride.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going away for a overnight-weekend trailride.



False (beautiful weekend for it though)

The next person is hungry but doesn't know what they want for lunch.


----------



## kathie54

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (beautiful weekend for it though)
> 
> The next person is hungry but doesn't know what they want for lunch.


false it's moring now and the next person wants to go on a spa trip for the weekend


----------



## Bronwyn

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false it's moring now and the next person wants to go on a spa trip for the weekend


True, I would love it!

The next person has an upcoming surgery to deal with.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, I would love it!
> 
> The next person has an upcoming surgery to deal with.



False.

The next person is graduating soon.


----------



## Shetiger

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is graduating soon.



False

Next person is going to be a grandma


----------



## nachomama

Shetiger said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Next person is going to be a grandma




Absolutely, positively FALSE!  (not for at least 5 years...make sure you tell my girls that...) 

The next person wore orange and maroon today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> Absolutely, positively FALSE!  (not for at least 5 years...make sure you tell my girls that...)
> 
> The next person wore orange and maroon today.



True, well orange at least.

The next person is eating lunch.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, well orange at least.
> 
> The next person is eating lunch.



True, just finished.

The next person is going to the Tiki Bar today.


----------



## Bronwyn

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> True, just finished.
> 
> The next person is going to the Tiki Bar today.


 False. No way. No how.

The next person is playing "Taxi" for a friend going to Tiki tonight.


----------



## MDTerps

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. No way. No how.
> 
> The next person is playing "Taxi" for a friend going to Tiki tonight.



False

The next person is having Dinner at CIP tonight


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is having Dinner at CIP tonight



False 

The next person wants to be outside in this beautiful weather.


----------



## BS Gal

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wants to be outside in this beautiful weather.


True. 

The next person is cooking something on a bbq grill tonight.


----------



## Qurious

BS Gal said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is cooking something on a bbq grill tonight.



false... I'm going to Olive Garden.

The next person will give me red karma.


----------



## bcp

Qurious said:
			
		

> false... I'm going to Olive Garden.
> 
> The next person will give me red karma.


false. (im out of red, only got green left now)

 the next person is getting ready to open their third beer.


----------



## greyhound

bcp said:
			
		

> false. (im out of red, only got green left now)
> 
> the next person is getting ready to open their third beer.



False...but I am getting ready to go to happy hour

The next person is avoiding the Solomons area this weekend.


----------



## bcp

greyhound said:
			
		

> False...but I am getting ready to go to happy hour
> 
> The next person is avoiding the Solomons area this weekend.


false
 the next person is doing yardwork today, then some adult type activity this evening


----------



## _MightyMouse_

bcp said:
			
		

> false
> the next person is doing yardwork today, then some adult type activity this evening



false, but have to work later so true about the adult type activity

The next person is enjoying the sun rays today


----------



## TotalElite

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> false, but have to work later so true about the adult type activity
> 
> The next person is enjoying the sun rays today



False. I am going to sleep right through them.

The next person enjoys frequent self-pleasure.


----------



## TWLs wife

TotalElite said:
			
		

> False. I am going to sleep right through them.
> 
> The next person enjoys frequent self-pleasure.


False

The next person is watching t.v.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is watching t.v.




False.

The next person sunbathed today.


----------



## TWLs wife

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person sunbathed today.


False

The next person went for a walk outside today.


----------



## forever jewel

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person went for a walk outside today.



False.

The next person will go on a ride today.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will go on a ride today.



False. Just in a car...

The next person is verrrry hungry.


----------



## kathie54

false the next person has been picking on me and called me a ho on karma


----------



## Midnightrider

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false the next person has been picking on me and called me a ho on karma


False, maybe, can't remember, are you a ho?
The next person thinks Kathie54 is a ho....


----------



## forever jewel

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> False, maybe, can't remember, are you a ho?
> The next person thinks Kathie54 is a ho....



False.  

The next person is hungry.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry.



True, starving actually.  Sheetz here I come 

The next person got too much sun yesterday.


----------



## nachomama

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, starving actually.  Sheetz here I come
> 
> The next person got too much sun yesterday.



False.

The next person is going for a walk today.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

nachomama said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going for a walk today.



True, well maybe...if it doesn't rain.

The next person has a splitting headache


----------



## Purplefox

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, well maybe...if it doesn't rain.
> 
> The next person has a splitting headache



True....

The next person actually thought today was Wednesday when they woke up....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Purplefox said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person actually thought today was Wednesday when they woke up....



True and it just now hit me that it's not Wednesday 

The next person wants it to rain today.


----------



## Richard Cranium

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True and it just now hit me that it's not Wednesday
> 
> The next person wants it to rain today.



False. I'd have to actually get off my ass.

The next person thinks Qurious and smcop should hook up.


----------



## Qurious

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> False. I'd have to actually get off my ass.
> 
> The next person thinks Qurious and smcop should hook up.



False B!tch....i use real handcuffs in my bedroom...fake ass gary coleman.   

The next person thinks RichardCranium has 3 sign-ons or in otherwords is a MPD.


----------



## trilogy

Qurious said:
			
		

> False B!tch....i use real handcuffs in my bedroom...fake ass gary coleman.
> 
> The next person thinks RichardCranium has 3 sign-ons or in otherwords is a MPD.


false!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!not dickey!!!11yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i vote 4 rc yay!!!!!!!!!!!send good kamra!yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nachomama

trilogy said:
			
		

> false!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!not dickey!!!11yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i vote 4 rc yay!!!!!!!!!!!send good kamra!yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The next person thinks trilogy is retarded.



True.  

The next person is hungry.


----------



## mkd20012001

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is hungry.


True.  Very hungry!

The next person is going to watch American Idol tonight.


----------



## danceintherain

mkd20012001 said:
			
		

> True.  Very hungry!
> 
> The next person is going to watch American Idol tonight.


True

The next person went to McDonalds for lunch.


----------



## mommarock

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person went to McDonalds for lunch.



False - ritz crackers

The next person will check their a/c unit for freon.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

mommarock said:
			
		

> False - ritz crackers
> 
> The next person will check their a/c unit for freon.



False.

The next person spent all day in the ER.


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person spent all day in the ER.


 
false.

the next person loves raspberries.....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> the next person loves raspberries.....



True.

The next person is confused about something.


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is confused about something.


 
True ! I'm alway confused about something............


The next person can't wait to read the new J.R.R. / Christopher Tolkien book ....


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True ! I'm alway confused about something............
> 
> 
> The next person can't wait to read the new J.R.R. / Christopher Tolkien book ....



False.

The next person is watching AI.


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is watching AI.


 
Very False ! 

The next person loves Hostess Sno-Balls


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> Very False !
> 
> The next person loves Hostess Sno-Balls



False 

The next person loves to dunk Fritos in Orange Sherbert ice cream


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person loves to dunk Fritos in Orange Sherbert ice cream


 
False (Holy Shiat Batman ! )

The Next person votes for NEWT in 08


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False (Holy Shiat Batman ! )
> 
> The Next person votes for NEWT in 08



I dunno

(don't know the Fritos and Sherbert until you try it!!!)

The next person is hungry but has no food other than ho ho's


----------



## StrwberryKisses

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno
> 
> (don't know the Fritos and Sherbert until you try it!!!)
> 
> The next person is hungry but has no food other than ho ho's




False:


The next person Is so bored they are willing to watch anything including Americas Next Top Model.


----------



## mainman

StrwberryKisses said:
			
		

> False:
> 
> 
> The next person Is so bored they are willing to watch anything including Americas Next Top Model.


False

The last person is supposed to be lawn mower shopping,...


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> I dunno
> 
> (don't know the Fritos and Sherbert until you try it!!!)
> 
> The next person is hungry but has no food other than ho ho's


 
false, neither nappy headed or otherwise..........

The next person is just too happy !


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> false, neither nappy headed or otherwise..........
> 
> The next person is just too happy !



False, I am too hungry to be happy 

The next person just spoke to an old friend on the phone.


----------



## bcp

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False, I am too hungry to be happy
> 
> The next person just spoke to an old friend on the phone.



 if you mean old as in age. true.

 the next person had a rough day and is looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## spike2763

bcp said:
			
		

> if you mean old as in age. true.
> 
> the next person had a rough day and is looking forward to the weekend.



FALSE (my weekend is looking rougher than my week!!)


The next person actually watched the democratic presidential debate


----------



## jaybeeztoo

spike2763 said:
			
		

> FALSE (my weekend is looking rougher than my week!!)
> 
> 
> The next person actually watched the democratic presidential debate



False.

The next person wants to be left alone


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person wants to be left alone




FALSE

Everybody wants to be touched at least once.


----------



## TNA

Cletus_Vandam said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> Everybody wants to be touched at least once.


true
The next person needs more sleep.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TNA said:
			
		

> true
> The next person needs more sleep.



True 

The next person has no plans for the day.


----------



## TNA

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has no plans for the day.


true....just sitting here eating leftover lasagna.


The next person needs a glass of wine.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

TNA said:
			
		

> true....just sitting here eating leftover lasagna.
> 
> 
> The next person needs a glass of wine.



True. Several.

The next person is eating leftover lasagna?


----------



## TNA

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> True. Several.
> 
> The next person is eating leftover lasagna?


true...for breakfast.


the next person just turned their msn on.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

TNA said:
			
		

> true...for breakfast.
> 
> 
> the next person just turned their msn on.



False. It's been on for awhile

The next person has been on MSN Messenger for awhile


----------



## TNA

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. It's been on for awhile
> 
> The next person has been on MSN Messenger for awhile


false..i forget to turn it on.

the next person just ate too much.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. It's been on for awhile
> 
> The next person has been on MSN Messenger for awhile



True but no one is talking to me 

The next person really needs to get a few more hours of zzz's.


----------



## TNA

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True but no one is talking to me
> 
> The next person really needs to get a few more hours of zzz's.


true..only 5 last night.

the next person just may go to the gym today. 







or not.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TNA said:
			
		

> true..only 5 last night.
> 
> the next person just may go to the gym today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or not.



False.  I got a workout yesterday uch:

The next person feels crappy today.


----------



## TNA

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.  I got a workout yesterday uch:
> 
> The next person feels crappy today.


true..i think my allergies are kicking in.


the next person needs to shave.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TNA said:
			
		

> true..i think my allergies are kicking in.
> 
> 
> the next person needs to shave.



True.

The next person is on their third glass of wine


----------



## _MightyMouse_

TNA said:
			
		

> true..i think my allergies are kicking in.
> 
> 
> the next person needs to shave.



True. After I shave it looks like I still havent

The next person needs some sun


----------



## TNA

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> True. After I shave it looks like I still havent
> 
> The next person needs some sun


true...i could use a little more color.

the next person takes little blue pills.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TNA said:
			
		

> true...i could use a little more color.
> 
> the next person takes little blue pills.



True, I had to look...they ARE blue 

The next person is watching videos.


----------



## TNA

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True, I had to look...they ARE blue
> 
> The next person is watching videos.


false..

the next person is going to go for a walk right now.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

TNA said:
			
		

> false..
> 
> the next person is going to go for a walk right now.



True. In 25 mins a patrol.

The next person has piercing blue eyes


----------



## jaybeeztoo

TNA said:
			
		

> false..
> 
> the next person is going to go for a walk right now.



False...too much work.

The next person may go for a bike ride.


----------



## TNA

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False...too much work.
> 
> The next person may go for a bike ride.


false...don't have a bike.

the next person is leaving now.


----------



## Bronwyn

TNA said:
			
		

> false...don't have a bike.
> 
> the next person is leaving now.



False. I ain't goin' no where!   

The next person has a butterfly garden


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I ain't goin' no where!
> 
> The next person has a butterfly garden




False.

The next person is waiting for someone.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is waiting for someone.



True. Papa John's delivery any minute.

The next person is late for something.


----------



## Cowgirl

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Papa John's delivery any minute.
> 
> The next person is late for something.




False!  Nothing to do today except plant the garden and then go fishing!!  



The next person is planning on staying inside all day.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> False!  Nothing to do today except plant the garden and then go fishing!!
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is planning on staying inside all day.



False. While at work yes but later tonite, no...

The next person works on base


----------



## TNA

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. While at work yes but later tonite, no...
> 
> The next person works on base


true

The next person is doing laundry.


----------



## Cowgirl

TNA said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person is doing laundry.




True, just got a load in off the line.  

The next person is eating steak for dinner tonight.


----------



## sockgirl77

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> True, just got a load in off the line.
> 
> The next person is eating steak for dinner tonight.


False. Cheeseburgers.

The next person is uses a dryer.


----------



## TNA

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Cheeseburgers.
> 
> The next person is uses a dryer.


true...

The next person is going to bed soon.


----------



## oldnavy

false...it's way too early

the next person is going to have icecream tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

oldnavy said:
			
		

> false...it's way too early
> 
> the next person is going to have icecream tonight.



False. Went to Baskin Robins last night.

The next person is trying to motivate themselves to do something they don't want to.


----------



## nachomama

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Went to Baskin Robins last night.
> 
> The next person is trying to motivate themselves to do something they don't want to.



True.

The next person has a short work week this week.


----------



## MDTerps

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has a short work week this week.



False 

The next person will be eating lunch at Ruby Tuesdays


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will be eating lunch at Ruby Tuesdays



False.

The next person will be eating at their desk today, if they eat at all.


----------



## Bronwyn

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be eating at their desk today, if they eat at all.



False. I'm home today.

The next person forgot to take their medication this morning.


----------



## oldnavy

False...thankfully not on any

The next person likes Cici's Pizza


----------



## MDTerps

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False...thankfully not on any
> 
> The next person likes Cici's Pizza



Ah it's ok, wouldn't be my first choice

The next person is in a crappy mood today.


----------



## TWLs wife

MDTerps said:
			
		

> Ah it's ok, wouldn't be my first choice
> 
> The next person is in a crappy mood today.


false,  I'm in my normal mood .

The next person has made appointments to get stuff done for this week.


----------



## desertrat

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> false,  I'm in my normal mood .
> 
> The next person has made appointments to get stuff done for this week.


True, stuff is now done.
The next person wishes they had   from someone.


----------



## TWLs wife

desertrat said:
			
		

> True, stuff is now done.
> The next person wishes they had   from someone.


True

The next person want to get their little ones to go down for a nap.


----------



## MDTerps

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person want to get their little ones to go down for a nap.



False, my 9 year old wouldn't be happy with me if I tried to put him down for a nap. But I'll take one!!

The next person is sick


----------



## TWLs wife

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, my 9 year old wouldn't be happy with me if I tried to put him down for a nap. But I'll take one!!
> 
> The next person is sick


False

The next person is getting ready to make dinner.


----------



## mommarock

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to make dinner.



True

The next person is watching the storm roll in....


----------



## TWLs wife

mommarock said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is watching the storm roll in....


True & they are here.


The next person just their TV back on,because of the storm.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True & they are here.
> 
> 
> The next person just their TV back on,because of the storm.



False. At work w/ no TV

The next person is going to Myrtle Beach Bike Week...


----------



## jaybeeztoo

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. At work w/ no TV
> 
> The next person is going to Myrtle Beach Bike Week...



True 

The next person got a roommate today.


----------



## _MightyMouse_

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person got a roommate today.



False. Going with family tomorrow thru the 12th... When you going to be there?

The next person will have a cold beverage tonight


----------



## sockgirl77

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> False. Going with family tomorrow thru the 12th... When you going to be there?
> 
> The next person will have a cold beverage tonight


True. Ice cold water.

The next person saw his best friend while he came from Japan to Vegas.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. Ice cold water.
> 
> The next person saw his best friend while he came from Japan to Vegas.



False.

(MM, we'll be there on the 17th)

The next person's cell phone just rang.


----------



## sockgirl77

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> (MM, we'll be there on the 17th)
> 
> The next person's cell phone just rang.


False. You should turn yours off for the day. 

The next person is ready for night night.


----------



## TWLs wife

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. You should turn yours off for the day.
> 
> The next person is ready for night night.


false.  I'm getting the kids ready for night night.

The next person is going tomorrow to Cici's Pizza to help Green Holly Elem. fundriser.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> false.  I'm getting the kids ready for night night.
> 
> The next person is going tomorrow to Cici's Pizza to help Green Holly Elem. fundriser.


False. I have to get up at 6am for work. 


The next person is wearing makeup.


----------



## TWLs wife

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. I have to get up at 6am for work.
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing makeup.


false

The next person wanted it to rain today so they wouldn't have to water their garden.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person wanted it to rain today so they wouldn't have to water their garden.


True. It will rain here briefly tomorrow.


The next person has a rubber ducky in their tub.


----------



## TWLs wife

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> True. It will rain here briefly tomorrow.
> 
> 
> The next person has a rubber ducky in their tub.


True,  I have kids.

The next person is kissing a boo-boo for their kid.


----------



## sockgirl77

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True,  I have kids.
> 
> The next person is kissing a boo-boo for their kid.


False. Thing 1 stubbed his toe hours ago.

The next person is watching The Good Night Show.


----------



## Bronwyn

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Thing 1 stubbed his toe hours ago.
> 
> The next person is watching The Good Night Show.



False

The next person is under weight


----------



## MDTerps

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is under weight



False, I'm just right

The next person is off work today


----------



## forever jewel

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I'm just right
> 
> The next person is off work today



True.

The next person has finals this week.


----------



## oldnavy

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has finals this week.



False, but my daughter does...and today is her 19th b-day.

the next person got caught in the storm yesterday afternoon


----------



## pingrr

True

The next person is a member of NAMBLA


----------



## spicy

pingrr said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is a member of NAMBLA



True, I am indeed a member of 
National Association of Marlon Brando Look Alikes.

The next person has seen the movie Snakes on a plane


----------



## Big Fatty

spicy said:
			
		

> True, I am indeed a member of
> National Association of Marlon Brando Look Alikes.
> 
> The next person has seen the movie Snakes on a plane



False. You would have to pay me to see it.

The next person snores like a freight train.


----------



## jaybeeztoo

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> False. You would have to pay me to see it.
> 
> The next person snores like a freight train.



False.

The next person is hungry for dinner.


----------



## FireBrand

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is hungry for dinner.


 
true,

The next person rides a jap bike


----------



## jaybeeztoo

FireBrand said:
			
		

> true,
> 
> The next person rides a jap bike



False.

The next person is going on vacation in two weeks.


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going on vacation in two weeks.



False, but I could surely use one!!!

The next person will be going to the spring festival this weekend


----------



## jaybeeztoo

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, but I could surely use one!!!
> 
> The next person will be going to the spring festival this weekend



False (maybe), is that what's going on at the Fairgrounds?

The next person is eating breakfast.


----------



## MDTerps

jaybeeztoo said:
			
		

> False (maybe), is that what's going on at the Fairgrounds? Yes
> 
> The next person is eating breakfast.



False

The next person has heartburn issues


----------



## Bay_Kat

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has heartburn issues



True the Dominos pizza I ate last night really messed me up.

The next person is starting their vacation tomorrow.


----------



## FireBrand

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> True the Dominos pizza I ate last night really messed me up.
> 
> The next person is starting their vacation tomorrow.


 
TRUE ! a two day vacation, Saturday and Sunday !

the next person is a Hobbit !


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:
			
		

> TRUE ! a two day vacation, Saturday and Sunday !
> 
> the next person is a Hobbit !


well I do have furry palms,, but when I was just a teen, people warned  me that would happen


 the next person wants to drink to excess and forget that other people live in the house with them.


----------



## TWLs wife

bcp said:
			
		

> well I do have furry palms,, but when I was just a teen, people warned  me that would happen
> 
> 
> the next person wants to drink to excess and forget that other people live in the house with them.


False

The next person just finished eatting their dinner.


----------



## Geek

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person just finished eatting their dinner.




False

The next person loves Grey's Anatomy


----------



## TWLs wife

Geek said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person loves Grey's Anatomy


False,  I've never even seen that show yet.

The next person just had a late breakfast.


----------



## forever jewel

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,  I've never even seen that show yet.
> 
> The next person just had a late breakfast.



True.

The next person is on the phone.


----------



## FireBrand

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is on the phone.


 
True, I still have dial-up and only one phone line !

The next person is guarding the windmill !


----------



## (((echo)))

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True, I still have dial-up and only one phone line !
> 
> The next person is guarding the windmill !


not quite a windmill but close....

The next person is fed up with it


----------



## Big Fatty

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> not quite a windmill but close....
> 
> The next person is fed up with it



I am fed up with stupid people, so True.

The next person ate crabs this past weekend...


----------



## Bronwyn

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> I am fed up with stupid people, so True.
> 
> The next person ate crabs this past weekend...



False

The next person is retired


----------



## deino2002

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is retired


False

The next person is dreading going to work in the morning......


----------



## TWLs wife

deino2002 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is dreading going to work in the morning......


False,  My work never stops.


The next person is watching the news.


----------



## MDTerps

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,  My work never stops.
> 
> 
> The next person is watching the news.




False At 1127 pm I was sleeping

The next person had lunch bought for them


----------



## Shetiger

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False At 1127 pm I was sleeping
> 
> The next person had lunch bought for them




false

the next person is cold


----------



## nachomama

Shetiger said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person is cold



True.  I'm always freezing in my building.

The next person is going a ballgame tonight.


----------



## lovinmaryland

nachomama said:
			
		

> True.  I'm always freezing in my building.
> 
> The next person is going a ballgame tonight.




true..........well i wouldn't actually call it a ball game but.....balls will be involved 

the next person is hungry.


----------



## TWLs wife

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> true..........well i wouldn't actually call it a ball game but.....balls will be involved
> 
> the next person is hungry.


False,just eat a late lunch.

The next person couldn't sleep last night at all.


----------



## deino2002

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,just eat a late lunch.
> 
> The next person couldn't sleep last night at all.


False, had no problem falling asleep.


The next person is really missing someone special right now.......


----------



## Bronwyn

deino2002 said:
			
		

> False, had no problem falling asleep.
> 
> 
> The next person is really missing someone special right now.......



True.

The next person is missing someone that they will never see again


----------



## Keesa

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is missing someone that they will never see again




False.  "Never" is a very long time, and there is always the chance......

The next person keeps getting hurt by the one they love.


----------



## MDTerps

Keesa said:
			
		

> False.  "Never" is a very long time, and there is always the chance......
> 
> The next person keeps getting hurt by the one they love.



False!!! He is the bestest person in the world!

The next person still has not gotten their mother a card or gift for mothers day


----------



## TWLs wife

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False!!! He is the bestest person in the world!
> 
> The next person still has not gotten their mother a card or gift for mothers day


True, But my mother asks for a phone call on Motherday.


The next person is drinking coffee.


----------



## Big Fatty

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True, But my mother asks for a phone call on Motherday.
> 
> 
> The next person is drinking coffee.



False. Drinking Diet Mt. Dewbie

The next person is playing games on their computer rather than working.


----------



## TWLs wife

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> False. Drinking Diet Mt. Dewbie
> 
> The next person is playing games on their computer rather than working.


False,I'm here on the forums.

The next person is being lazy today somehow.


----------



## lovinmaryland

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,I'm here on the forums.
> 
> The next person is being lazy today somehow.




true, should be working but here i am   

the next person went to the movies this past weekend


----------



## TWLs wife

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> true, should be working but here i am
> 
> the next person went to the movies this past weekend


False, I'm lucky to make it the movies 3 times a year.

The next person is playing  True or False on SOMD.com .


----------



## Bronwyn

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False, I'm lucky to make it the movies 3 times a year.
> 
> The next person is playing  True or False on SOMD.com .



TRUE   How did you know????

The next person is realated to a hollywood actor/actress


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> TRUE   How did you know????
> 
> The next person is realated to a hollywood actor/actress


 almost. A has been singer that had a few semi big hits in the 80s.
 (hint, sailing was one of them)

 the next person is not going out tonight to get drunk and have meaningless sex with multible unknown partners under the table at that local bar.


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:
			
		

> almost. A has been singer that had a few semi big hits in the 80s.
> (hint, sailing was one of them)
> 
> the next person is not going out tonight to get drunk and have meaningless sex with multible unknown partners under the table at that local bar.



(Christopher Cross, I love that song)

True, I'll just stay home, get drunk and have wonderful sex with one well known partner.   

The next person is planning to go to yard sales tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> (Christopher Cross, I love that song)
> 
> True, I'll just stay home, get drunk and have wonderful sex with one well known partner.
> 
> The next person is planning to go to yard sales tomorrow morning.



False

The next person used to be a groupie


----------



## bcp

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person used to be a groupie



 never a groupie.

 the next person should be doing yard work, but is finding it easier to sit at the computer.




			
				Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> True, I'll just stay home, get drunk and have wonderful sex with one well known partner.


 I waited up for your call but it never came.. did you change plans?


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:
			
		

> never a groupie.
> 
> the next person should be doing yard work, but is finding it easier to sit at the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> I waited up for your call but it never came.. did you change plans?


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> never a groupie.
> 
> the next person should be doing yard work, but is finding it easier to sit at the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> I waited up for your call but it never came.. did you change plans?



True

The next person needs to clean out their gutters..... badly.


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person needs to clean out their gutters..... badly.


True

The next person is answering this question.


----------



## FireBrand

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is answering this question.


 
False ! Name, Rank and Serial number only !.......

The next person needs a long winter's nap on a fine spring evening


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False ! Name, Rank and Serial number only !.......
> 
> The next person needs a long winter's nap on a fine spring evening



True, Everyone needs naps from time to time!

The next person used to have a mohawk


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, Everyone needs naps from time to time!
> 
> The next person used to have a mohawk



False..But I did have a Sheila E haircut.

The next person's husband made their Mother's Day awesome  .


----------



## MDTerps

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False..But I did have a Sheila E haircut.
> 
> The next person's husband made their Mother's Day awesome  .




False, I'm not married, but my b/f did treat my mom, me, my son, and my step father to dinner! He's so sweet!   

The next person is having a cook out this weekend


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, I'm not married, but my b/f did treat my mom, me, my son, and my step father to dinner! He's so sweet!
> 
> The next person is having a cook out this weekend



At this point false, but things change..

The next person is on their way home from work right about now!!!!


----------



## MDTerps

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> At this point false, but things change..
> 
> The next person is on their way home from work right about now!!!!




I'm on my way out the door 

the next person will be eating chicken for dinner tonight


----------



## lovinmaryland

MDTerps said:
			
		

> I'm on my way out the door
> 
> the next person will be eating chicken for dinner tonight




false... i am having the bruschetta burger from applebees yummy  

the next person is going to the somd Brew&Que this weekend


----------



## MDTerps

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> false... i am having the bruschetta burger from applebees yummy
> 
> the next person is going to the somd Brew&Que this weekend




False, basket bingo, spring carnival, and birthday party

The next persons SO pizzed them off this evening


----------



## Bronwyn

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, basket bingo, spring carnival, and birthday party
> 
> The next persons SO pizzed them off this evening



False. I saw him all of 30 minutes today

The next person ordered Papa John's tonight


----------



## (((echo)))

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I saw him all of 30 minutes today
> 
> The next person ordered Papa John's tonight


false...
the next person has big plans this weekend


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I saw him all of 30 minutes today
> 
> The next person ordered Papa John's tonight


False, We had KFC.

The next person is playing True or false.


----------



## FireBrand

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False, We had KFC.
> 
> The next person is playing True or false.


 
maybe ! What's the rules :shrug:  

The next person likes a lotta' salt


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:
			
		

> maybe ! What's the rules :shrug:
> 
> The next person likes a lotta' salt



Love lots of salt. 


The next person is off work tomorrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> Love lots of salt.
> 
> 
> The next person is off work tomorrow.



True

The next person is jewish


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is jewish


False,I'm a Mormon.

The next person is a parent.


----------



## Bay_Kat

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> False,I'm a Mormon.
> 
> The next person is a parent.



.....of 5, well two are step kids.

The next person is doing absolutely nothing this weekend.  (I hear the weather isn't supposed to be so great).


----------



## princess73

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> .....of 5, well two are step kids.
> 
> The next person is doing absolutely nothing this weekend.  (I hear the weather isn't supposed to be so great).



False.  I have a ton of stuff to do around the house.

The next person has had a terrible time with the pollen for the past few weeks.


----------



## TWLs wife

princess73 said:
			
		

> False.  I have a ton of stuff to do around the house.
> 
> The next person has had a terrible time with the pollen for the past few weeks.


true

The next person just finished their garden.


----------



## Big Fatty

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> true
> 
> The next person just finished their garden.



False. But I will be starting one in a month.

The next person had too many brewskis...


----------



## Bronwyn

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> False. But I will be starting one in a month.
> 
> The next person had too many brewskis...



False. I only wish

The next person is laughing


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I only wish
> 
> The next person is laughing


True, now!

The next person had the morning from hell!


----------



## oldnavy

False...bored out of my mind

The next person is going to Toots this weekend.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False...bored out of my mind
> 
> The next person is going to Toots this weekend.



False

The next person is getting ready to head home for the weekend.....


----------



## nmpali

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is getting ready to head home for the weekend.....


 False, but I am heading my in-laws' in NC NEXT weekend :~)


The next person is overweight...


----------



## _MightyMouse_

nmpali said:
			
		

> False, but I am heading my in-laws' in NC NEXT weekend :~)
> 
> 
> The next person is overweight...



No. lol

The next person is underweight


----------



## Big Fatty

_MightyMouse_ said:
			
		

> No. lol
> 
> The next person is underweight



False. And a damn proud that I am not.

The next person is happy about not being perfect...


----------



## Qurious

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> False. And a damn proud that I am not.
> 
> The next person is happy about not being perfect...




False.

That damn Eve!!!!

The next person loves rap music.


----------



## mgaiser

FALSE

The next person had a great Monday at work


----------



## Bronwyn

mgaiser said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> The next person had a great Monday at work



True - So busy that it flew fast

The next person hates beets


----------



## princess73

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True - So busy that it flew fast
> 
> The next person hates beets




True - they taste like dirt

The next person is tired and wants to go home and sleep.


----------



## MDTerps

princess73 said:
			
		

> True - they taste like dirt
> 
> The next person is tired and wants to go home and sleep.




TRUE!! A nap would be great

The next person is and ex-smoker


----------



## lovinmaryland

MDTerps said:
			
		

> TRUE!! A nap would be great
> 
> The next person is and ex-smoker



True.... sometimes i miss it too  

The next person is having a party @ there house for Memorial Day.


----------



## MDTerps

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> True.... sometimes i miss it too
> 
> The next person is having a party @ there house for Memorial Day.




False- going to some friends house and then maybe hitting up the Tiki

The next person is falling asleep at work


----------



## Homer J

MDTerps said:
			
		

> The next person is falling asleep at work



True. Gotta cut back on the liquid lunch.

Then next person is putting off doing something that needs to be done.


----------



## Celts

Homer J said:
			
		

> True. Gotta cut back on the liquid lunch.
> 
> Then next person is putting off doing something that needs to be done.



True: I hate doing laundry....

The next person works on their truck.


----------



## MDTerps

Celts said:
			
		

> True: I hate doing laundry....
> 
> The next person works on their truck.




False, that's what Bayside Toyota is for

The next person is hungry


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

MDTerps said:
			
		

> False, that's what Bayside Toyota is for
> 
> The next person is hungry



False, ate lunch about an hour ago.

The next person is ready to leave work now..


----------



## MDTerps

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> False, ate lunch about an hour ago.
> 
> The next person is ready to leave work now..



True!

The next person going out of town for the weekend


----------



## mgaiser

False

The next person will have go to the movies this weekend


----------



## HillBillyChick

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will have go to the movies this weekend



False. 

The next person will have a family cook-out this weekend for Memorial Day.


----------



## forever jewel

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will have a family cook-out this weekend for Memorial Day.



False. 

The next person is really tired.


----------



## Big Fatty

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is really tired.



True! Stayed up to watch the Bball game. (Lebron is Mr. Clutch...)

The next person has given red karma to UnHappyTrail today...


----------



## UnHappyTrail

Big Fatty said:
			
		

> True! Stayed up to watch the Bball game. (Lebron is Mr. Clutch...)
> 
> The next person has given red karma to UnHappyTrail today...




False: Unfortuantly I can't give myself Red Karma!

The next person has Anal Discharge!


----------



## SLIM

UnHappyTrail said:
			
		

> False: Unfortuantly I can't give myself Red Karma!
> 
> The next person has Anal Discharge!


False: Everything is just fine!  
The next person is going FISHING in the morning


----------



## Bay_Kat

SLIM said:
			
		

> False: Everything is just fine!
> The next person is going FISHING in the morning



TRUE, I can't wait.

The next person has to work tomorrow.


----------



## GRSHPPR

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> TRUE, I can't wait.
> 
> The next person has to work tomorrow.



False, I just worked the whole weekend.  

The next person didnt fly their American flag this memorial day


----------



## kathie54

SLIM said:
			
		

> False: Everything is just fine!
> The next person is going FISHING in the morning


false next guy or gal is doing barbucue today


----------



## mgaiser

False

The next person washed their car today


----------



## GRSHPPR

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person washed their car today



False,
Next person will get mad at work today


----------



## Homer J

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> False,
> Next person will get mad at work today



Doubt it. Too soon to tell though.

The next person needs more coffee.


----------



## mgaiser

False ,one in the a.m.-good to go

The next person ordered from QVC today


----------



## FireBrand

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False ,one in the a.m.-good to go
> 
> The next person ordered from QVC today


 
False,

The next person is a friend of the Pope....


----------



## devinej

false.

the next person is lactose intolerant


----------



## GRSHPPR

devinej said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> the next person is lactose intolerant



False, I love milk

Next person had diaherra?


----------



## USNavyMike

true. ever eat my wifes cooking?

the next person is a female!


----------



## MDTerps

USNavyMike said:
			
		

> true. ever eat my wifes cooking?
> 
> the next person is a female!




True! 

the next person has a headache


----------



## Bay_Kat

MDTerps said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> the next person has a headache



False (had one yesterday though)

The next person is playing hooky.


----------



## danceintherain

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> False (had one yesterday though)
> 
> The next person is playing hooky.


False, i'm working hard. 

The next person is going swimming today.


----------



## GRSHPPR

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, i'm working hard.
> 
> The next person is going swimming today.



False, Getting ready to go to work

Next person will kick their pet


----------



## mygoldnhorse

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> False, Getting ready to go to work
> 
> Next person will kick their pet


FALSE!

The next person is lov'n life!


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> 
> The next person is lov'n life!



True, that I am!   

The next person plays softball


----------



## mgaiser

False

The next person went to MetCom today


----------



## Homer J

mgaiser said:
			
		

> The next person went to MetCom today



False, I got well water.

The next person is going to sneak out of work early today.


----------



## mgaiser

False, but maybe I'll sneak out early on Friday


----------



## Bay_Kat

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False, but maybe I'll sneak out early on Friday



I think this thread died because there is no true/false for the next poster.


----------



## kom526

False


The next person loves raw oysters.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

True  
The next person is going to have Corona's  while lounging around the pool when they get home!


----------



## mgaiser

False

The next person will eat dinner out tonight


----------



## Bay_Kat

mgaiser said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person will eat dinner out tonight



False, I made Fajitas at home.   

The next person is going to the beach tomorrow.


----------



## GRSHPPR

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> False, I made Fajitas at home.
> 
> The next person is going to the beach tomorrow.



False, Im cooking outside today
Next person will go to a garage sale this morning?


----------



## mgaiser

True

The next person is washing their car today


----------



## shiki

mgaiser said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is washing their car today



false

the next person will be spending a good portion of their summer at cove point pool


----------



## oldnavy

False.  I'll be spending it on my boat...cruising the patuxent

The next person had a "lazy, enjoy the rainy day" day yesterday.


----------



## Bronwyn

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False.  I'll be spending it on my boat...cruising the patuxent
> 
> The next person had a "lazy, enjoy the rainy day" day yesterday.




False. I had to drive home from New Jersey in it.

The next person goes to a tanning salon.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. I had to drive home from New Jersey in it.
> 
> The next person goes to a tanning salon.



False, never been.

The next person has allergies.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, never been.
> 
> The next person has allergies.



False. Which is sooo nice.

The next person is a cosmotologist


----------



## Homer J

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Which is sooo nice.
> 
> The next person is a cosmotologist



False, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.

The next person needs more sleep.


----------



## GRSHPPR

Homer J said:
			
		

> False, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.
> 
> The next person needs more sleep.



True, Stayed up late watching a stupid movie "Blood in Blood out"

Next person had road rage on the way to work


----------



## spike2763

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> True, Stayed up late watching a stupid movie "Blood in Blood out"
> 
> Next person had road rage on the way to work[/QUOTE
> 
> True, the green pick-up really ticked me off!!! Try goin the speed limit dummy!
> 
> The next person feels sorry for Paris Hilton in prison


----------



## forever jewel

spike2763 said:
			
		

> GRSHPPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, Stayed up late watching a stupid movie "Blood in Blood out"
> 
> Next person had road rage on the way to work[/QUOTE
> 
> True, the green pick-up really ticked me off!!! Try goin the speed limit dummy!
> 
> The next person feels sorry for Paris Hilton in prison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  She deserves it.
> 
> The next person had an anxiety attack last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Homer J

forever jewel said:
			
		

> spike2763 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.  She deserves it.
> 
> The next person had an anxiety attack last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False, had a couple beers instead.
> 
> The next person is looking for a new car.
Click to expand...


----------



## oldnavy

Well, yeah, kinda, sorta.  My son just got his DL and is begging for a set of wheels.  Won't be new though.

The next person is anxious to get off work and enjoy this wonderful weather?


----------



## dems4me

oldnavy said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, kinda, sorta.  My son just got his DL and is begging for a set of wheels.  Won't be new though.
> 
> The next person is anxious to get off work and enjoy this wonderful weather?




Very true! 

Next person has life insurance issues.


----------



## Bronwyn

dems4me said:
			
		

> Very true!
> 
> Next person has life insurance issues.



True. Why do I keep procrastinating on that phone call?   

The next person is in therapy


----------



## oldnavy

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Why do I keep procrastinating on that phone call?
> 
> The next person is in therapy



Yep, physical therapy for a banged up elbow and back.  Not the mental kind, thank goodness.   

The next person has dressed up as the opposite sex...and liked it.


----------



## GRSHPPR

oldnavy said:
			
		

> Yep, physical therapy for a banged up elbow and back.  Not the mental kind, thank goodness.
> 
> The next person has dressed up as the opposite sex...and liked it.



False,  Maybe I should try it

Next person has wiped their hands under their arms pits and smelled it?


----------



## Homer J

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> False,  Maybe I should try it
> 
> Next person has wiped their hands under their arms pits and smelled it?




Only because I'm a SUPERSTAR.

The next person has abused prescription medications.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Homer J said:
			
		

> Only because I'm a SUPERSTAR.
> 
> The next person has abused prescription medications.



Why never....  That was a serious pain when I broke my toe.

The next person got drunk on a work night this week.....


----------



## Purplefox

SouthernMdRocks said:
			
		

> Why never....  That was a serious pain when I broke my toe.
> 
> The next person got drunk on a work night this week.....



False....although the weekend is here now!    

The next person finally broke down and turned the AC in their house on today.


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False....although the weekend is here now!
> 
> The next person finally broke down and turned the AC in their house on today.



False. May AC has been on for weeks!

The next person is a maryland native


----------



## mommarock

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. May AC has been on for weeks!
> 
> The next person is a maryland native



True. Born and raised! No comments from the peanut gallery!!!  

The next person has a busy weekend ahead.


----------



## oldnavy

mommarock said:
			
		

> True. Born and raised! No comments from the peanut gallery!!!
> 
> The next person has a busy weekend ahead.



Weekend is over, but true...it was.

Next person drives a new (2005 or newer) truck.


----------



## Bay_Kat

oldnavy said:
			
		

> Weekend is over, but true...it was.
> 
> Next person drives a new (2005 or newer) truck.



False, I drive a 2005 car

Next person is about to take a long vacation


----------



## GRSHPPR

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> False, I drive a 2005 car
> 
> Next person is about to take a long vacation




True, I'll be leaving to Japan very soon

Next person sleeps with the AC on and uses a blanket.


----------



## jp2854

true.

next person likes icecream


----------



## oldnavy

jp2854 said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> next person likes icecream



Yepper.  Can't wait to go to the new Brewsters.

Next person would like to meet (in person) some of the folks here on SOMD?


----------



## bcp

oldnavy said:
			
		

> Yepper.  Can't wait to go to the new Brewsters.
> 
> Next person would like to meet (in person) some of the folks here on SOMD?


True. I dont think there is anyone here that I dont like.


 next person is taking off on friday for a long weekend.


----------



## FireBrand

bcp said:
			
		

> True. I dont think there is anyone here that I dont like.
> 
> 
> next person is taking off on friday for a long weekend.


 
False ( I woosh I could buy some time off !)


The next person should have been in bed by now !


----------



## jazz lady

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False ( I woosh I could buy some time off !)
> 
> 
> The next person should have been in bed by now !



True, but I'm waiting for the dishwasher and dryer to finish.  

The next person is going on vacation next month like me.


----------



## danceintherain

jazz lady said:
			
		

> True, but I'm waiting for the dishwasher and dryer to finish.
> 
> The next person is going on vacation next month like me.


True, The next person doesnt want to go to work today.


----------



## forever jewel

danceintherain said:
			
		

> True, The next person doesnt want to go to work today.



True, but I'm here...

The next person is waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Poohhunny1605

True...Waiting on a friend to call to see what is going on for the weekend over in Calvert!

The next person is looking out the window at the thunderstorm.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

Poohhunny1605 said:
			
		

> True...Waiting on a friend to call to see what is going on for the weekend over in Calvert!
> 
> The next person is looking out the window at the thunderstorm.


False, not here yet!

The next person has a busy evening planned and does not want it to rain, until after midnight that is.


----------



## bcp

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False, not here yet!
> 
> The next person has a busy evening planned and does not want it to rain, until after midnight that is.


 false.
 now tomorrow night I have to do a thing at the annapolis pier with the chamber of commerce,, so I hope it doesnt rain then.

 the next person wishes they could find a new job that paid twice as much for half the work and no boss to see if they get it done or not.


----------



## Sera

bcp said:
			
		

> false.
> now tomorrow night I have to do a thing at the annapolis pier with the chamber of commerce,, so I hope it doesnt rain then.
> 
> the next person wishes they could find a new job that paid twice as much for half the work and no boss to see if they get it done or not.



False. I love my job. The next best thing would be winning the lottery and working for myself!

The next person is allergic to just about everything.


----------



## oldnavy

Sera said:
			
		

> False. I love my job. The next best thing would be winning the lottery and working for myself!
> 
> The next person is allergic to just about everything.



False.  Allergic to nothing.

The next person is current or prior military.


----------



## GRSHPPR

oldnavy said:
			
		

> False.  Allergic to nothing.
> 
> The next person is current or prior military.



True (Currently) I hope the GOV offers me a good deal to stay in
Next person tripped and fell during this week?


----------



## danceintherain

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> True (Currently) I hope the GOV offers me a good deal to stay in
> Next person tripped and fell during this week?


Nope but I did last week.
The next person went to Brewsters for lunch.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

danceintherain said:
			
		

> Nope but I did last week.
> The next person went to Brewsters for lunch.


False.

The next person thinks this weather sucks!


----------



## jp2854

False 
the next person has been in a car accident in the last year.


----------



## virgovictoria

jp2854 said:
			
		

> False
> the next person has been in a car accident in the last year.


False

The next person thinks that this day has been a wash.


----------



## bcp

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks that this day has been a wash.


false, this day was rather productive.

 the next person ate a candy bar for lunch.


----------



## Bay_Kat

bcp said:
			
		

> false, this day was rather productive.
> 
> the next person ate a candy bar for lunch.



no, I had chicken nuggets and waffle fries with my 9 year old.

The next person is going to OC for the Firemen's Convention.


----------



## Bay_Kat

PS, I would have killed for a candy bar at lunch though.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> no, I had chicken nuggets and waffle fries with my 9 year old.
> 
> The next person is going to OC for the Firemen's Convention.



False, but I have friends that are.

The next person just got divorced.


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but I have friends that are.
> 
> The next person just got divorced.


 
False,
The next person is "fishin' the lake"


----------



## bcp

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> The next person is "fishin' the lake"


 false.
 the next person has crabs but will lie about it and say they dont anyway.


----------



## Chainsaw Slayer

False
The next person owns a chainsaw


----------



## forever jewel

Chainsaw Slayer said:
			
		

> False
> The next person owns a chainsaw



False, my father does though...

The next person wants to leave early.


----------



## jp2854

false already home.

the next person did a good deed today


----------



## bcp

jp2854 said:
			
		

> false already home.
> 
> the next person did a good deed today


 would you have asked the good deed one if you knew I would be the next one???

 the next person needs to cut their grass.


----------



## Bronwyn

bcp said:
			
		

> would you have asked the good deed one if you knew I would be the next one???
> 
> the next person needs to cut their grass.



False

The next person went swimming in the Bay today!


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person went swimming in the Bay today!


 
False, 

The next person has a fig tree


----------



## forever jewel

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> The next person has a fig tree



False.

The next person just finished lunch.


----------



## lovinmaryland

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just finished lunch.




False... 15 minutes until lunch

The next person is playing hookie from work tomorrow


----------



## mygoldnhorse

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> False... 15 minutes until lunch
> 
> The next person is playing hookie from work tomorrow


False.

The next person is off work next week.


----------



## Homer J

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is off work next week.



False, Not until the end of July.

The next person has inherited a large sum of money.


----------



## kathie54

nope the next person is going out to eat today


----------



## mygoldnhorse

kathie54 said:
			
		

> nope the next person is going out to eat today


True...Mamma Lucia  
The next person has insomnia.


----------



## Homer J

mygoldnhorse said:
			
		

> True...Mamma Lucia
> The next person has insomnia.



True, at least I did last night.

The next person is taking off work early today.


----------



## Bronwyn

Homer J said:
			
		

> True, at least I did last night.
> 
> The next person is taking off work early today.



False. I wish

The next person is working late tonight


----------



## SLIM

False: the next person is going to sit at the car wash during the Doobie Brothers concert tonight!


----------



## FireBrand

SLIM said:
			
		

> False: the next person is going to sit at the car wash during the Doobie Brothers concert tonight!


 
False, the Doobie Bros. concert is tomorrow night !....

The next person gave up doobies with adolescence !


----------



## SLIM

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False, the Doobie Bros. concert is tomorrow night !....
> 
> The next person gave up doobies with adolescence !



OOPS! Guess I don't know WHAT day it is!    

True but it's nice to relive the past once in a while!
The next person is just 'chillin' in the A.C. this afternoon!


----------



## TWLs wife

SLIM said:
			
		

> OOPS! Guess I don't know WHAT day it is!
> 
> True but it's nice to relive the past once in a while!
> The next person is just 'chillin' in the A.C. this afternoon!


True

The next person is going to have KFC for dinner tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

TWL's wife said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is going to have KFC for dinner tonight.



False.

The next person is going to work from home tomorrow


----------



## GRSHPPR

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going to work from home tomorrow




False, Im on Vacation!!!

Next person wore socks during the week with holes in them?


----------



## forever jewel

False.

The next person needs their back cracked, but can't do it themselves


----------



## jp2854

false

the next person getting ready to change jobs


----------



## bcp

jp2854 said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person getting ready to change jobs


false.
 the next person just sat in traffic


----------



## Sera

bcp said:
			
		

> false.
> the next person just sat in traffic



False

The next person has done something kinky in their car in the last month


----------



## jp2854

False
the next person is a nightowl


----------



## FireBrand

jp2854 said:
			
		

> False
> the next person is a nightowl


 
False, I never stay up after 10 pm !

The next person wears reversible thongs.


----------



## forever jewel

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False, I never stay up after 10 pm !
> 
> The next person wears reversible thongs.



False.

The next person just finished their morning coffee.


----------



## kathie54

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person just finished their morning coffee.


false i don't drink coffee
the next person is going to walmart


----------



## Midnightrider

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false i don't drink coffee
> the next person is going to walmart


false, the next person is old enough to post on the forums *with out * mommies permission


----------



## sockgirl77

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, the next person is old enough to post on the forums *with out * mommies permission


True. By a few years.
The next person is wearing jeans.


----------



## kathie54

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> false, the next person is old enough to post on the forums *with out * mommies permission


false,don't need permmission next person is going nuts from there kids driving them up the wall


----------



## sockgirl77

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false,don't need permmission next person is going nuts from there kids driving them up the wall


False. Mine are in daycare.
The next person is old enough to have kids.


----------



## danceintherain

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> False. Mine are in daycare.
> The next person is old enough to have kids.


True, but almost too old to have anymore.
The next person has a flat tire.


----------



## Trena

*Flat Tire?!!*

That was false when I left my car, hope it's still false.

The next person will have answered the previous question instead of the one I'm posting right now!


----------



## GRSHPPR

Trena said:
			
		

> That was false when I left my car, hope it's still false.
> 
> The next person will have answered the previous question instead of the one I'm posting right now!




False,

Next person farted at work and acted like nothing ever happened


----------



## SLIM

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> Next person farted at work and acted like nothing ever happened



True, but I was outside and the bastards didn't hear me!  
The next person needs to run out and roll their windows up in their vehicle before it rains


----------



## GRSHPPR

SLIM said:
			
		

> True, but I was outside and the bastards didn't hear me!
> The next person needs to run out and roll their windows up in their vehicle before it rains



False,
Next person gets tired of writing in this trend, but for some reason keeps coming back


----------



## Sera

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> False,
> Next person gets tired of writing in this trend, but for some reason keeps coming back



False. I can walk away any time. I'm not addicted... I swear. I'm only here right now because I want to be.   

The next person has a great sense of humor.


----------



## virgovictoria

Sera said:
			
		

> False. I can walk away any time. I'm not addicted... I swear. I'm only here right now because I want to be.
> 
> The next person has a great sense of humor.


False - fairly warped   j/k  

The next person would like to be outdoors with lots of energy today.


----------



## Homer J

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> False - fairly warped   j/k
> 
> The next person would like to be outdoors with lots of energy today.



False, I'd rather be back in bed.

The next person will fly their flag on the 4th.


----------



## forever jewel

Homer J said:
			
		

> False, I'd rather be back in bed.
> 
> The next person will fly their flag on the 4th.



True.

The next person is doing yard work tomorrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is doing yard work tomorrow.



False

The next person is worried about losing their job


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is worried about losing their job



False.

The next person's muscles are sore from all the yard work yesterday!


----------



## nachomama

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person's muscles are sore from all the yard work yesterday!



False.  Laid out by the pool most of the day.

The next person had to go to work today.


----------



## Happygirl

nachomama said:
			
		

> The next person had to go to work today.



True.

The next person is going out of town for the weekend.


----------



## jazz lady

Happygirl said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person is going out of town for the weekend.



Several times.    Up to DC on Saturday then down to the Outer Banks on Sunday for a week at the beach.  

The next person still hasn't taken a vacation this year.


----------



## forever jewel

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Several times.    Up to DC on Saturday then down to the Outer Banks on Sunday for a week at the beach.
> 
> The next person still hasn't taken a vacation this year.



True, but I'm counting down the days...2 weeks to go!

The next person is moving this weekend!


----------



## Homer J

forever jewel said:
			
		

> True, but I'm counting down the days...2 weeks to go!
> 
> The next person is moving this weekend!



False. 

The next person is thinking they should have taken the two days after the holiday off.


----------



## qmind

True.

The next person has never been to Las Vegas.


----------



## cassheart

qmind said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has never been to Las Vegas.




True. 


The next person loves to go to the movies when a new one hits theaters.


----------



## bcp

cassheart said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person loves to go to the movies when a new one hits theaters.


false

the next person just took a shower


----------



## MLGTS08

bcp said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person just took a shower


false.

The next person has a tattoo.


----------



## cassheart

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person has a tattoo.




false.


The next person goes on a summer vacation every year.


----------



## MLGTS08

cassheart said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> 
> The next person goes on a summer vacation every year.


True.


The next person is having spaghetti for dinner tonight. (yummy)


----------



## danceintherain

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is having spaghetti for dinner tonight. (yummy)


False, left over chicken casserole

The next person leaves for vacation tomorrow.


----------



## cassheart

danceintherain said:
			
		

> False, left over chicken casserole
> 
> The next person leaves for vacation tomorrow.




False, working and more work!

The next person plans on going out to dinner this evening.


----------



## MLGTS08

cassheart said:
			
		

> False, working and more work!
> 
> The next person plans on going out to dinner this evening.


True, went to Monterys yum.

The next person drives a red sports car.


----------



## Bronwyn

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True, went to Monterys yum.
> 
> The next person drives a red sports car.



False   

The next person wonders daily if their car will get them to work.


----------



## MLGTS08

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person wonders daily if their car will get them to work.


False I LOVE my car   

The next person read the new Harry Potter book.


----------



## cassheart

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False I LOVE my car
> 
> The next person read the new Harry Potter book.




False, have yet to even buy the new Harry Potter book.

The next person likes to play cards.


----------



## MLGTS08

cassheart said:
			
		

> False, have yet to even buy the new Harry Potter book.
> 
> The next person likes to play cards.


False.


The next person works on Pax River NAS


----------



## cassheart

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person works on Pax River NAS




False.  


the next person would like to go sky diving.


----------



## lovinmaryland

cassheart said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> the next person would like to go sky diving.



false (way to scary for me  )

the next person is wearing thong underwear


----------



## MLGTS08

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> false (way to scary for me  )
> 
> the next person is wearing thong underwear


True.


The next person is going out to lunch today.


----------



## forever jewel

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> 
> The next person is going out to lunch today.



If you mean too my house, then its definitely true 

The next person is waiting for noon to roll around, so they can roll out the door!


----------



## Chuck Norris

forever jewel said:
			
		

> If you mean too my house, then its definitely true
> 
> The next person is waiting for noon to roll around, so they can roll out the door!


Chuck Norris CAN slam a REVOLVING DOOR...

Chuck Norris has a few people to dismember and won't make it out the door by noon - FALSE...


The next person is going to watch the Chuck Norris-thon on TBS this weekend (any answer other than TRUE will lead to a swift roundhouse kick)...


----------



## MLGTS08

Chuck Norris said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris CAN slam a REVOLVING DOOR...
> 
> Chuck Norris has a few people to dismember and won't make it out the door by noon - FALSE...
> 
> 
> The next person is going to watch the Chuck Norris-thon on TBS this weekend (any answer other than TRUE will lead to a swift roundhouse kick)...



False   

The next person really does not like Chuck Norris.


----------



## warneckutz

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person really does not like Chuck Norris.




True  , but the jokes really got us through the last few days...   

The next person will be out of town for the weekend...


----------



## MLGTS08

warneckutz said:
			
		

> True  , but the jokes really got us through the last few days...
> 
> The next person will be out of town for the weekend...


False

The next person is ready to leave work.


----------



## Fingel_Hymer

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is ready to leave work.


 
True [already gone...]

The next person would is going to go see Hot Rod [the movie] tonight.


----------



## GopherM

Fingel_Hymer said:
			
		

> True [already gone...]
> 
> The next person would is going to go see Hot Rod [the movie] tonight.


 
False

The next person proves that the size of their feet does indicate the size of their whatever.


----------



## HumpArump

GopherM said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person proves that the size of their feet does indicate the size of their whatever.




False

The next poster likes diet soda


----------



## SLIM

HumpArump said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next poster likes diet soda




FALSE
The next person is aggrevated because the cable is out!


----------



## MLGTS08

False.

The next person is not feeling awake on this monday morning.


----------



## keekee

False, cuz it's not Monday morning any more.

The next person is scared of bugs.


----------



## greyhound

keekee said:
			
		

> False, cuz it's not Monday morning any more.
> 
> The next person is scared of bugs.



False

The next person is leaving for football practice


----------



## NTER

False.

The next person is wishing for better internet access other than Bootlegging Neighbors.


----------



## Sera

NTER said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is wishing for better internet access other than Bootlegging Neighbors.



False. DSL is good enough for me.   

The next person stuck their thumb somewhere they shouldn't have.


----------



## JustTheFax

false   but maybe something else 



The next person likes Chocolate Milk Shakes


----------



## Homer J

JustTheFax said:
			
		

> The next person likes Chocolate Milk Shakes



True

The next person just got back from a great vacation.


----------



## Bronwyn

Homer J said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person just got back from a great vacation.



False, Would've been nice though!

The next person ate at Captain Pat's yesterday


----------



## Purplefox

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, Would've been nice though!
> 
> The next person ate at Captain Pat's yesterday




False.....cooked dinner at home.

The next person is soooo hungry, they are going to eat their lunch early today.


----------



## MLGTS08

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False.....cooked dinner at home.
> 
> The next person is soooo hungry, they are going to eat their lunch early today.


true true true!!!

The next person is about to make a large purchase.


----------



## ImnoMensa

False:  Never wore a Macintosh, I prefer Trojans.

True or false the next person spell Saint Inigoes with a "D"

Saint Indigo's


----------



## kathie54

I'mno Mensa said:
			
		

> False:  Never wore a Macintosh, I prefer Trojans.
> 
> True or false the next person spell Saint Inigoes with a "D"
> 
> Saint Indigo's


false i don' know who they are
the next person hates me


----------



## Midnightrider

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false i don' know who they are
> the next person hates me


True....

The next person thinks katie54 is nitwit, or at least a retarded MPD


----------



## MLGTS08

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person thinks katie54 is nitwit, or at least a retarded MPD


    true.

The next person owns a swimming pool.


----------



## kathie54

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> True....
> 
> The next person thinks katie54 is nitwit, or at least a retarded MPD


try again


----------



## greyhound

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> true.
> 
> The next person owns a swimming pool.



False

The next person hasn't even opened the front door today


----------



## forever jewel

greyhound said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person hasn't even opened the front door today



False, technically opened it 3 or 4 times already today.  

The next person is going out to lunch.


----------



## MLGTS08

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, technically opened it 3 or 4 times already today.
> 
> The next person is going out to lunch.


False. 

The next person has CWS so today is like their friday.


----------



## cavemanken

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has CWS so today is like their friday.



False......No CWS for me.

The next person wears whitey tighties or granny panties?


----------



## dn0121

False

The next person sleeps cowboy style at night?



			
				cavemanken said:
			
		

> False......No CWS for me.
> 
> The next person wears whitey tighties or granny panties?


----------



## MLGTS08

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person sleeps cowboy style at night?


False I dont know what cowboy style is?


The next person is ready for a nap.


----------



## Purplefox

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False I dont know what cowboy style is?
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for a nap.




OH How True!!!!!

The next person had a nightmare last night.


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:
			
		

> OH How True!!!!!
> 
> The next person had a nightmare last night.



False

The next person is home sick today from work.


----------



## MLGTS08

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is home sick today from work.


Fasle 

It is raining where the next person is at.


----------



## dn0121

False

The next person got some tonight.


----------



## NRIT

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person got some tonight.



False.

The next person has just gotten a new job.


(BTW what were you doing up so early?)


----------



## dn0121

False but my GF did.  Up early?  I was just checking email before going to bed.

The next person loves Nathan's hot dogs.



			
				NRIT said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has just gotten a new job.
> 
> 
> (BTW what were you doing up so early?)


----------



## NRIT

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False but my GF did.  Up early?  I was just checking email before going to bed.
> 
> The next person loves Nathan's hot dogs.



Oh, in that case get some   in the morning.


----------



## Sera

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False but my GF did.  Up early?  I was just checking email before going to bed.
> 
> The next person loves Nathan's hot dogs.



False. Never had one

The next person got in a fist fight this month


----------



## MLGTS08

Sera said:
			
		

> False. Never had one
> 
> The next person got in a fist fight this month


 False.

The next person is going shopping this afternoon/evening.


----------



## maxima87

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is going shopping this afternoon/evening.




False--I went over the weekend!

The next person is at work--not really working?


----------



## MLGTS08

maxima87 said:
			
		

> False--I went over the weekend!
> 
> The next person is at work--not really working?


True.   

The next person has at least two pets.


----------



## Sera

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has at least two pets.



True... if each fish counts!   

The next person watches X file re-runs.


----------



## MLGTS08

Sera said:
			
		

> True... if each fish counts!
> 
> The next person watches X file re-runs.


False.


The next person will be spending the day outside.


----------



## Purplefox

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> 
> The next person will be spending the day outside.



False...gonna get hot today!

The next person needs to get gas today....almost on empty.


----------



## Dede

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False...gonna get hot today!
> 
> The next person needs to get gas today....almost on empty.




False. Got gas over the weekend



Next person is eating pizza for lunch


----------



## chevylover

False, I had a hot dog.

The next person needs a manicure.


----------



## dn0121

False, I like how my nails look all uneven  and manly! LOL

The next person will get a kiss tonight.


----------



## Bronwyn

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False, I like how my nails look all uneven  and manly! LOL
> 
> The next person will get a kiss tonight.



True. Kissed hubby as I walked out the door.

The next person feels lucky today.


----------



## MLGTS08

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True. Kissed hubby as I walked out the door.
> 
> The next person feels lucky today.


False

the next person is going away this weekend.


----------



## madMAX

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> the next person is going away this weekend.




False -- that is next weekend

the next person is getting paid tomorrow!


----------



## FireBrand

madMAX said:
			
		

> False -- that is next weekend
> 
> the next person is getting paid tomorrow!


 
True !

The next person gets paid FAR too much for what they do !


----------



## Sera

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True !
> 
> The next person gets paid FAR too much for what they do !



Hell No! That's false

The next person is eating M&M's


----------



## Tomahawk202

Sera said:
			
		

> Hell No! That's false
> 
> The next person is eating M&M's




False....

The next person is a Democrat


----------



## FireBrand

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person is a Democrat


 
very false !

The next peson has secured the windmill for the night !


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:
			
		

> very false !
> 
> The next peson has secured the windmill for the night !



False

The next person believes in witches


----------



## BEAR

False!

The next person luvs bears.


----------



## MLGTS08

BEAR said:
			
		

> False!
> 
> The next person luvs bears.


I guess true they are cute.

The next person is going to a concert this weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> I guess true they are cute.
> 
> The next person is going to a concert this weekend.



False.

The next person is eating Chesapeake bay crabs this weekend


----------



## dmh

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is eating Chesapeake bay crabs this weekend




true -- tomorrow

The next person will have beer tonight.


----------



## Poohhunny1605

dmh said:
			
		

> true -- tomorrow
> 
> The next person will have beer tonight.



True..just one though

The next person is getting off early from work to go on Vaca!


----------



## MLGTS08

Poohhunny1605 said:
			
		

> True..just one though
> 
> The next person is getting off early from work to go on Vaca!


False I wish.

The next person is married.


----------



## Tomahawk202

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False I wish.
> 
> The next person is married.



True: Happily? different question...

 The next person likes their steaks medium well-done....


----------



## lovinmaryland

Tomahawk202 said:
			
		

> True: Happily? different question...
> 
> The next person likes their steaks medium well-done....




False... medium rare  

The next person is going to the hunting expo tomorrow at the charles county fair grounds


----------



## dn0121

False. Don't even know where Charles County is.

The next person had corn on the cob for dinner.


----------



## u gotta love me

dn0121 said:
			
		

> False. Don't even know where Charles County is.
> 
> The next person had corn on the cob for dinner.



False, tomorrow with my crabs I will

The next person will win the lottery tonight


----------



## greyhound

u gotta love me said:
			
		

> False, tomorrow with my crabs I will
> 
> The next person will win the lottery tonight



I hope that is true

The next person is going to a football game tomorrow.


----------



## SLIM

greyhound said:
			
		

> I hope that is true
> 
> The next person is going to a football game tomorrow.




False!
The next person may not have to work Monday because of the RAIN!


----------



## MLGTS08

SLIM said:
			
		

> False!
> The next person may not have to work Monday because of the RAIN!


False... I WISH!!

The next person was awake half the night from the storms.


----------



## forever jewel

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False... I WISH!!
> 
> The next person was awake half the night from the storms.



False...but I did wake up once.

The next person has a meeting at 9am.


----------



## Homer J

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False...but I did wake up once.
> 
> The next person has a meeting at 9am.



If I did, I missed it so False.

The next person is ready for the kids to go back to school.


----------



## ITS ME

Homer J said:
			
		

> If I did, I missed it so False.
> 
> The next person is ready for the kids to go back to school.


 

False -- because my son is not old enough to go to school yet, and I really hate getting stuck behind the school buses that stop at every street.

The next person will be off work tomorrow.


----------



## forever jewel

ITS ME said:
			
		

> False -- because my son is not old enough to go to school yet, and I really hate getting stuck behind the school buses that stop at every street.
> 
> The next person will be off work tomorrow.



False, I'm off Friday though 

The next person has PT today.


----------



## MLGTS08

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, I'm off Friday though
> 
> The next person has PT today.



False. 

The next person has a child starting school tommorrow.


----------



## kathie54

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a child starting school tommorrow.


False i don't go back till next week


the next person is gald schools are opening up


----------



## Midnightrider

kathie54 said:
			
		

> False i don't go back till next week
> 
> 
> the next person is gald schools are opening up


Thank freaking christ the online playground will be closed


----------



## SLIM

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has a child starting school tommorrow.




False! Not til next week!  
The next person has been off the past 2 days and maybe tomorrow because of the rain!


----------



## jazz lady

SLIM said:
			
		

> The next person has been off the past 2 days and maybe tomorrow because of the rain!


False, although I was off today because I felt like crap.  

The next person is looking forward to getting out of town for a long Labor Day weekend.


----------



## BEAR

False.

The next person is looking forward to a Fall vacation (after the crowds).


----------



## MLGTS08

BEAR said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is looking forward to a Fall vacation (after the crowds).


True!

The next person has big plans for this weekend.


----------



## kathie54

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Thank freaking christ the online playground will be closed


not really i get home an hour earlier


----------



## kathie54

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True!
> 
> The next person has big plans for this weekend.


True we have a puppy coming home

the next person is missing there kids


----------



## MLGTS08

kathie54 said:
			
		

> True we have a puppy coming home
> 
> the next person is missing there kids


False I have no kids.

The next person is ready to leave work.


----------



## madMAX

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False I have no kids.
> 
> The next person is ready to leave work.




Been ready to leave since I got here, but not leaving yet!

The next person is a Redskins fan -- GO Skins!!!!!!!


----------



## LusbyMom

madMAX said:
			
		

> Been ready to leave since I got here, but not leaving yet!
> 
> The next person is a Redskins fan -- GO Skins!!!!!!!




False Raiders all the way  

The next person just watched a movie


----------



## belvak

LusbyMom said:
			
		

> False Raiders all the way
> 
> The next person just watched a movie



False - at work watching the computer!

The next person drives an SUV.


----------



## MLGTS08

belvak said:
			
		

> False - at work watching the computer!
> 
> The next person drives an SUV.


False.

The next person will be leaving work early today.


----------



## belvak

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person will be leaving work early today.



Damn Straight!!

The next person will go to a bar this evening...


----------



## MLGTS08

belvak said:
			
		

> Damn Straight!!
> 
> The next person will go to a bar this evening...


false.

The next person will be at NOPI this weekend.


----------



## belvak

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> false.
> 
> The next person will be at NOPI this weekend.



False

The next person is watching NASCAR right now.


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is watching NASCAR right now.



False, but I have a co-worker AT the race!

The next person uses "Secret" for women.


----------



## meangirl

belvak said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is watching NASCAR right now.


 
False

The next person has had a few tonight.


----------



## belvak

meangirl said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has had a few tonight.



True, though it's bedtime now. 4:30 comes awfully early.

The next person went fishing over the weekend?


----------



## BEAR

False.

The next person is already on their 3rd coffee this morning ...


----------



## MLGTS08

BEAR said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is already on their 3rd coffee this morning ...


False. 

The next person had a very busy weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person had a very busy weekend.



TRUE

The next person cried last night


----------



## dawn

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> TRUE
> 
> The next person cried last night



True 

The next person is working late tonight.


----------



## GRSHPPR

dawn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person is working late tonight.




TRUE, WORK THE NIGHT SHIFT

Next person fell asleeps at work sometime this week


----------



## This_person

GRSHPPR said:
			
		

> TRUE, WORK THE NIGHT SHIFT
> 
> Next person fell asleeps at work sometime this week


FALSE you never know when IT is monitoring what you write on forums

The next person has ever driven drunk.


----------



## Bronwyn

This_person said:
			
		

> FALSE you never know when IT is monitoring what you write on forums
> 
> The next person has ever driven drunk.



False, I have never driven drunk. Luckily I always had a ride!   

The next person has had  a   while driving!


----------



## Homer J

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, I have never driven drunk. Luckily I always had a ride!
> 
> The next person has had  a   while driving!



False  

Why do blondes like tilt steering wheels?  

More head room! :rimshot:


The next person is taking work home this weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

Homer J said:
			
		

> False
> 
> Why do blondes like tilt steering wheels?
> 
> More head room! :rimshot:
> 
> 
> The next person is taking work home this weekend.



FALSE

The next person has to WORK this weekend.


----------



## MLGTS08

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> The next person has to WORK this weekend.


FASLE!!!


The next person is going away for labor day


----------



## ITS ME

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> FASLE!!!
> 
> 
> The next person is going away for labor day




True for the whole week!!! yippee

The next person will go on a boat this weekend.


----------



## WWWDD

ITS ME said:
			
		

> True for the whole week!!! yippee
> 
> The next person will go on a boat this weekend.



False,
I'm not a very good swimmer so I tend to stay off boats.

TNP (The next person) will go see a movie this weekend.


----------



## belvak

WWWDD said:
			
		

> False,
> I'm not a very good swimmer so I tend to stay off boats.
> 
> TNP (The next person) will go see a movie this weekend.



False - Prefer to wait for the videos and watch them at home!

The next person will have to go to the grocery store (  ) this weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:
			
		

> False - Prefer to wait for the videos and watch them at home!
> 
> The next person will have to go to the grocery store (  ) this weekend.



True, but it wasn't that bad.   

The next person had a party at thier house this weekend.


----------



## Jeff

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, but it wasn't that bad.
> 
> The next person had a party at thier house this weekend.


 
false.. 

The next person has to work tonight


----------



## Bronwyn

Jeff said:
			
		

> false..
> 
> The next person has to work tonight



 True

The next person has called the psychic (sp) hotline


----------



## Jeff

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has called the psychic (sp) hotline


 
False. 

The next person has been hypnotized before


----------



## Bronwyn

Jeff said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person has been hypnotized before



False, but I would like to be!

The next person has flown in a hotair balloon before.


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person has called the psychic (sp) hotline


 
False,

the next person called the bridge jump hotline and got a busy signal !


----------



## Jeff

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> the next person called the bridge jump hotline and got a busy signal !


 
False

The next person thinks the Bridge Jump Hotline calls should be forwarded to DoWhat


----------



## Bronwyn

Jeff said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks the Bridge Jump Hotline calls should be forwarded to DoWhat



False.

The next person thinks the crisis hotline should be forwarded to Firebrand, so he can walk outside and watch!


----------



## FireBrand

Jeff said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person thinks the Bridge Jump Hotline calls should be forwarded to DoWhat


 
True !

The next person has cooties !


----------



## Bay_Kat

FireBrand said:
			
		

> True !
> 
> The next person has cooties !




False! ewww

The next person is going to spend this beautiful day outside.


----------



## greyhound

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> False! ewww
> 
> The next person is going to spend this beautiful day outside.



True

The next person turned the air off and opened the windows


----------



## belvak

greyhound said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person turned the air off and opened the windows



True -- but then it got "hot"! (Now, it's cool again)

The next person cooked out on the grill today!


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:
			
		

> True -- but then it got "hot"! (Now, it's cool again)
> 
> The next person cooked out on the grill today!



False, that was yesterday

The next person owns a motorcycle


----------



## dn0121

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, that was yesterday
> 
> The next person owns a motorcycle




True the next person went to bed after this post.


----------



## spike2763

dn0121 said:
			
		

> True the next person went to bed after this post.




True, I am sleepy,

The next person watched the Bravo channel recently


----------



## Bronwyn

spike2763 said:
			
		

> True, I am sleepy,
> 
> The next person watched the Bravo channel recently



false

The next person has a job interview today.


----------



## Mrgaritavill

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person has a job interview today.



false

the next person thinks britney should go away.


----------



## belvak

Mrgaritavill said:
			
		

> false
> 
> the next person thinks britney should go away.



TRUE, TRUE, TRUE!!! The next person is eating lunch right now!


----------



## Poohhunny1605

belvak said:
			
		

> TRUE, TRUE, TRUE!!! The next person is eating lunch right now!



False! Already ate 

The next person is wearing Red, White, and Blue for 9/11 today


----------



## Homer J

Poohhunny1605 said:
			
		

> False! Already ate
> 
> The next person is wearing Red, White, and Blue for 9/11 today



False, I didn't on the 11th but as it happens, I am today.

The next person needs to watch their blood pressure.


----------



## MLGTS08

Homer J said:
			
		

> False, I didn't on the 11th but as it happens, I am today.
> 
> The next person needs to watch their blood pressure.


False I am a youngin I will when I get older tho.

The next person is a diabetic.


----------



## Bronwyn

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> False I am a youngin I will when I get older tho.
> 
> The next person is a diabetic.



False - Thank goodness no!

The next person has more than 5 children.


----------



## virgovictoria

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False - Thank goodness no!
> 
> The next person has more than 5 children.


   

FALSE

The next person is wondering what they're doing up.


----------



## Bronwyn

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> FALSE
> 
> The next person is wondering what they're doing up.



True, I should be in bed!

The next person feels lucky today.


----------



## lorry68

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, I should be in bed!
> 
> The next person feels lucky today.


true 

the next person thinks kathie54 is a complete moron


----------



## beachcat

lorry68 said:
			
		

> true
> 
> the next person thinks kathie54 is a complete moron



false.  the next person farts in crowded elevators


----------



## Bronwyn

beachcat said:
			
		

> false.  the next person farts in crowded elevators



False

The next person is going to mop their floors today.


----------



## Jeff

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person is going to mop their floors today.


 
False,

The next person has a crapload of work to get done this weekend.


----------



## (((echo)))

Jeff said:
			
		

> False,
> 
> The next person has a crapload of work to get done this weekend.


FALSE!
the next person...besides me...will be on their way to OC in the morning


----------



## Bronwyn

(((echo))) said:
			
		

> FALSE!
> the next person...besides me...will be on their way to OC in the morning



False, but I wish!

The next person has a CPR class tomorrow.


----------



## maxima87

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False, but I wish!
> 
> The next person has a CPR class tomorrow.



False

The next person skipped their morning workout today...


----------



## lovinmaryland

maxima87 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person skipped their morning workout today...



false... I worked my little tushy hard this morning 

the next person can't wait to get a funnel cake from the fair this weekend


----------



## MLGTS08

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> false... I worked my little tushy hard this morning
> 
> the next person can't wait to get a funnel cake from the fair this weekend


So so true!

The next person has been out of the country before.


----------



## Bay_Kat

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> So so true!
> 
> The next person has been out of the country before.



False, never left the country.

The next person has nothing to do this weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> False, never left the country.
> 
> The next person has nothing to do this weekend.



True.

The next person has already done some christmas shopping.


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person has already done some christmas shopping.



 No Way! It's more fun at the last minute!

The next person was stuck on the TJ bridge last weekend.


----------



## Bronwyn

belvak said:
			
		

> No Way! It's more fun at the last minute!
> 
> The next person was stuck on the TJ bridge last weekend.



So true!   

The next person was UNAWARE of the *daytime* bridge work until they got in line!


----------



## maxima87

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> So true!
> 
> The next person was UNAWARE of the *daytime* bridge work until they got in line!



False...I saw the sign while driving by.

The next person avoids the bridge at all costs.


----------



## Bronwyn

maxima87 said:
			
		

> False...I saw the sign while driving by.
> 
> The next person avoids the bridge at all costs.



Yeah I saw the signs too! They said night work on the bridge, expect delays!   


Any way... false. Momma lives over there on the utta side!

The next person hasn't eaten breakfast yet.


----------



## Cletus_Vandam

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw the signs too! They said night work on the bridge, expect delays!
> 
> 
> Any way... false. Momma lives over there on the utta side!
> 
> The next person hasn't eaten breakfast yet.



TRUE.  Unless you call a cup of choc milk breakfast.

The next person will have sex tonight [and I don't mean with themself].


----------



## MLGTS08

Cletus_Vandam said:
			
		

> TRUE.  Unless you call a cup of choc milk breakfast.
> 
> The next person will have sex tonight [and I don't mean with themself].


True (I hope.)

The next person is going to Presidents cup at MIR this weekend.


----------



## forever jewel

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True (I hope.)
> 
> The next person is going to Presidents cup at MIR this weekend.



False, but I saw the advertisement for it one directv! 

The next person is freakin' tired.


----------



## Mrgaritavill

forever jewel said:
			
		

> False, but I saw the advertisement for it one directv!
> 
> The next person is freakin' tired.



VERY true....falling asleep on my desk actually.   

The next person is off tomorrow.


----------



## julz20684

Mrgaritavill said:
			
		

> VERY true....falling asleep on my desk actually.
> 
> The next person is off tomorrow.



False 

The next person has a date tomorrow night.


----------



## NTER

julz20684 said:
			
		

> False
> 
> The next person has a date tomorrow night.



False.

The next person is rich.


----------



## lovinmaryland

NTER said:
			
		

> False.
> 
> The next person is rich.


false

The next person is going to the Lobster Festival this weekend @ the Charles County Fair Grounds


----------



## dmh

lovinmaryland said:
			
		

> false
> 
> The next person is going to the Lobster Festival this weekend @ the Charles County Fair Grounds



false, but I am going to the fair at calvert county fairgrounds.

the next person is going out for happy hour


----------



## Bronwyn

dmh said:
			
		

> false, but I am going to the fair at calvert county fairgrounds.
> 
> the next person is going out for happy hour



False

The next person is in a wheelchair


----------



## kathie54

MLGTS08 said:
			
		

> True (I hope.)
> 
> The next person is going to Presidents cup at MIR this weekend.


false my dad is working there though 

next person is staying home today


----------



## Bronwyn

kathie54 said:
			
		

> false my dad is working there though
> 
> next person is staying home today



True, for most of it I'll be sleeping

The next person thinks drug addicts are stupid!


----------



## Mrgaritavill

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> True, for most of it I'll be sleeping
> 
> The next person thinks drug addicts are stupid!




False, they just know how to party!! (kidding)

The next person will be drinking tonight. (woohoo friday!)


----------



## BEAR

Mrgaritavill said:
			
		

> False, they just know how to party!! (kidding)
> 
> The next person will be drinking tonight. (woohoo friday!)



True.

The next person will be drinking on Saturday and Sunday nights, too.


----------



## NTER

BEAR said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> The next person will be drinking on Saturday and Sunday nights, too.



False, False, False!

The next person is contemplatiing on all the S@#$ a$$ drivers on way home from work.


----------



## dmh

NTER said:
			
		

> False, False, False!
> 
> The next person is contemplatiing on all the S@#$ a$$ drivers on way home from work.




True 

Today was payday for the next person!


----------



## Purplefox

dmh said:
			
		

> True
> 
> Today was payday for the next person!



False....first Friday is my payday.

The next person has a headache.


----------



## SShewbert

Purplefox said:
			
		

> False....first Friday is my payday.
> 
> The next person has a headache.




False



The next person is drunk.


----------



## FireBrand

SShewbert said:
			
		

> False
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is drunk.


 
Flase......the next parson is werkin on it


----------



## SShewbert

False



The next person is not married.


----------



## dn0121

True

The next person hates the idea of marriage.


----------



## Bronwyn

dn0121 said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person hates the idea of marriage.



False. Happily married

The next person has not yet found true love


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:
			
		

> False. Happily married
> 
> The next person has not yet found true love


 
False.........I found my one true love!

The next person is staying up much too late as a form of profession, I quess....


----------



## meangirl

FireBrand said:
			
		

> False.........I found my one true love!
> 
> The next person is staying up much too late as a form of profession, I quess....


 
True

The next person *should* go to bed.


----------



## SShewbert

meangirl said:
			
		

> True
> 
> The next person *should* go to bed.





False- I just woke up


The next person works as a car salesman


----------



## greyhound

SShewbert said:
			
		

> False- I just woke up
> 
> 
> The next person works as a car salesman



False....

The next person is going to a football game today.


----------



## maxima87

greyhound said:
			
		

> False....
> 
> The next person is going to a football game today.



Yup...went to my sons game...and we won!

The next person will be glued to the tv watching football, eating wings and drinking beer all day Sunday!


----------



## Bronwyn

maxima87 said:
			
		

> Yup...went to my sons game...and we won!
> 
> The next person will be glued to the tv watching football, eating wings and drinking beer all day Sunday!



False, but hubby might be!   

The next person peed their pants today, laughing.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:


> False, but hubby might be!
> 
> The next person peed their pants today, laughing.



False.

The next person rode or will ride a bike today.


----------



## lovinmaryland

forever jewel said:


> False.
> 
> The next person rode or will ride a bike today.



False... But I used the elliptical 

The next person will make an apple pie this weekend


----------



## MLGTS08

lovinmaryland said:


> False... But I used the elliptical
> 
> The next person will make an apple pie this weekend



False,but yumm 

The next person is already decorating for halloween.


----------



## bubble_gum_yum

MLGTS08 said:


> False,but yumm
> 
> The next person is already decorating for halloween.



TRUE! I'm actually sewing my little ones costume now 

The next person is going to spend the day gardening .........


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

bubble_gum_yum said:


> TRUE! I'm actually sewing my little ones costume now
> 
> The next person is going to spend the day gardening .........



False, I hate gardening cuz I stink at it,,,,
The next person is leaving work and going to look at some baby pygmy goats for sale....


----------



## Mrgaritavill

SouthernMdRocks said:


> False, I hate gardening cuz I stink at it,,,,
> The next person is leaving work and going to look at some baby pygmy goats for sale....



false. i've never even heard of that.

today is the next person's friday.


----------



## forever jewel

Mrgaritavill said:


> false. i've never even heard of that.
> 
> today is the next person's friday.



TRUE 

The next person wishes they were off today.


----------



## yankee44

Mrgaritavill said:


> false. i've never even heard of that.
> 
> today is the next person's friday.



False Next Thursday is my Friday that week.

The next person likes the Redskins (GO GIANTS!!!)


----------



## MLGTS08

yankee44 said:


> False Next Thursday is my Friday that week.
> 
> The next person likes the Redskins (GO GIANTS!!!)



FALSE. (GO SAINTS) 

The next person will be having a football party sunday.


----------



## Bronwyn

MLGTS08 said:


> FALSE. (GO SAINTS)
> 
> The next person will be having a football party sunday.



False

The next person has to do the dishes from last night


----------



## jp2854

False 

The next person owns a zoo (meaning more than just dogs and cats)


----------



## Bronwyn

jp2854 said:


> False
> 
> The next person owns a zoo (meaning more than just dogs and cats)



False, I don't count fish as a zoo.

The next person owns an iguana


----------



## LusbyMom

Bronwyn said:


> False, I don't count fish as a zoo.
> 
> The next person owns an iguana




False but I have 12 cats

The next person just doesn't like Halloween


----------



## Bronwyn

LusbyMom said:


> False but I have 12 cats
> 
> The next person just doesn't like Halloween



False. Always loved it.

The next person still dresses up for halloween.


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> False. Always loved it.
> 
> The next person still dresses up for halloween.


False......I don't need to "dress up" anymore to be scary.

The next person howls at the moon


----------



## broncosrule

FireBrand said:


> False......I don't need to "dress up" anymore to be scary.
> 
> The next person howls at the moon



True, well at least sometimes

The next person is already buying Christmas decorations.


----------



## Callie girl

broncosrule said:


> True, well at least sometimes
> 
> The next person is already buying Christmas decorations.



True, at a yard sale last week!!!!

The next person doesn't like yardsales


----------



## Bronwyn

Callie girl said:


> True, at a yard sale last week!!!!
> 
> The next person doesn't like yardsales



false - I got a 20$ TV this summer!

The next person has been kissed by someone insane (and I mean literally)


----------



## virgovictoria

Bronwyn said:


> false - I got a 20$ TV this summer!
> 
> The next person has been kissed by someone insane (and I mean literally)



True!  

The next person is trying to wake up with a hot cup of joe


----------



## kayelle

virgovictoria said:


> True!
> 
> The next person is trying to wake up with a hot cup of joe



False, I don't drink coffee.

The next person was the victim of a practical joke yesterday.


----------



## bfncbs1

kayelle said:


> False, I don't drink coffee.
> 
> The next person was the victim of a practical joke yesterday.




False.....


The next person just realized my life is absolutely terrible, boring and useless because its a Saturday night and I'm at home posting on somd.com


----------



## Bronwyn

bfncbs1 said:


> False.....
> 
> 
> The next person just realized my life is absolutely terrible, boring and useless because its a Saturday night and I'm at home posting on somd.com



False. SOMD is the place to BE!

The next person plays the guitar


----------



## SLIM

Bronwyn said:


> False. SOMD is the place to BE!
> 
> The next person plays the guitar



False, I learned a few cords years ago but never went any further with it!

The next person is going/has been to th PRAD parade at 2 this afternoon?


----------



## Bronwyn

SLIM said:


> False, I learned a few cords years ago but never went any further with it!
> 
> The next person is going/has been to th PRAD parade at 2 this afternoon?



True. I thought it was too funny that Linda Kelly's car stalled out!

The next person is amazed at the weather today!


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> True. I thought it was too funny that Linda Kelly's car stalled out!
> 
> The next person is amazed at the weather today!


True, one of the warmest PRAD's that I can remember !

The next person had fried clam strips today....


----------



## bfncbs1

FireBrand said:


> True, one of the warmest PRAD's that I can remember !
> 
> The next person had fried clam strips today....




False I had Pizza Hotline


The next person is praying that Cowboys get there butts kicked tomorrow night.


----------



## u gotta love me

bfncbs1 said:


> False I had Pizza Hotline
> 
> 
> The next person is praying that Cowboys get there butts kicked tomorrow night.



 YEP YEP YEP!!!!

The next person believes the redskins are superbowl bound this year!


----------



## On_the_Water

False


The next person knows that the Indy Colts will make it to the playoffs?


----------



## ITS ME

On_the_Water said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person knows that the Indy Colts will make it to the playoffs?



Flase (hoping the redskins do)

The next person is going to a halloween party this weekend.


----------



## FireBrand

ITS ME said:


> Flase (hoping the redskins do)
> 
> The next person is going to a halloween party this weekend.


 

Flase  (go schkinz )
The next person is glad that the tiki dies this weekend !


----------



## wineo

ITS ME said:


> Flase (hoping the redskins do)
> 
> The next person is going to a halloween party this weekend.



More then likely.

The next person will wish the rain had stopped by thursday evening.


----------



## FireBrand

wineo said:


> More then likely.
> 
> The next person will wish the rain had stopped by thursday evening.


 
too late!


----------



## Purplefox

wineo said:


> More then likely.
> 
> The next person will wish the rain had stopped by thursday evening.



False....want it to rain all day tomorrow.  I'm off so I'd love to curl up with a good book and listen to the rain.

The next person is planning on attending their company Christmas Party.


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:


> False....want it to rain all day tomorrow.  I'm off so I'd love to curl up with a good book and listen to the rain.
> 
> The next person is planning on attending their company Christmas Party.



False. (unless I change jobs. )

The next person had lunch with an old friend today.


----------



## onebdzee

Bronwyn said:


> False. (unless I change jobs. )
> 
> The next person had lunch with an old friend today.



False....didn't have lunch

the next person is tire of the insomnia that they have


----------



## forever jewel

onebdzee said:


> False....didn't have lunch
> 
> the next person is tire of the insomnia that they have



False.

The next person is going home early today


----------



## Rienell

forever jewel said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is going home early today



True. and what a good idea.


The next person likes watching old kung fu movies.


----------



## SlowTwist

Rienell said:


> True. and what a good idea.
> 
> 
> The next person likes watching old kung fu movies.



False. I like 80's movies.

The next person drives a gas guzzler.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

SlowTwist said:


> False. I like 80's movies.
> 
> The next person drives a gas guzzler.



True..I have 2 gus guzzlers.  One is a F350 Ford dually and the other is a turbo charged 95 camaro...varoom

The next person loves fast cars


----------



## Bann

mygoldnhorse said:


> True..I have 2 gus guzzlers.  One is a F350 Ford dually and the other is a turbo charged 95 camaro...varoom
> 
> The next person loves fast cars



True, but I don't own one.      Instead, I have a boring & sensible (but paid off!) car. 

The next person has already started Christmas shopping.


----------



## Bronwyn

Bann said:


> True, but I don't own one.      Instead, I have a boring & sensible (but paid off!) car.
> 
> The next person has already started Christmas shopping.



False.

The next person has hit the lottery for more than $10,000


----------



## JAthey

Bronwyn said:


> False.
> 
> The next person has hit the lottery for more than $10,000





False, gotta play to win!


The next person is in college.


----------



## justsara

JAthey said:


> False, gotta play to win!
> 
> 
> The next person is in college.



False

The next person has more then one MPD


----------



## Purplefox

justsara said:


> False
> 
> The next person has more then one MPD



False...Don't even have one.  My life is complicated enough as it is!

The next person has a stupid song stuck in their head and just can't get it out....


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:


> False...Don't even have one.  My life is complicated enough as it is!
> 
> The next person has a stupid song stuck in their head and just can't get it out....



false

the next person is off for the next two days!


----------



## Bronwyn

miracleboy said:


> False- but god how I wish it was true!
> 
> The next person has a cold.



false, the only on ein the huse that doesn't!

The next person is having a baby


----------



## belvak

Bronwyn said:


> false, the only on ein the huse that doesn't!
> 
> The next person is having a baby



No Way, Thank God!! (mine are 20 & 24)

The next person is going out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Purplefox

belvak said:


> No Way, Thank God!! (mine are 20 & 24)
> 
> The next person is going out of town for Thanksgiving.



False.....I'm cooking this year

The next person skipped breakfast


----------



## Bay_Kat

miracleboy said:


> False, was just about to unwrap my Pop Tart now.
> 
> Next person got wet walking into their office today.



False, working from home today.

The next person has family coming in from out of town for the holiday.


----------



## yankee44

Bay_Kat said:


> False, working from home today.
> 
> The next person has family coming in from out of town for the holiday.



False
We are going to Dad's house.

The next person is done with their Christmas shopping


----------



## Bronwyn

yankee44 said:


> False
> We are going to Dad's house.
> 
> The next person is done with their Christmas shopping



false, haven't even started yet

the next person just bought their first Iron


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> false, haven't even started yet
> 
> the next person just bought their first Iron


 

What the hell did you do before Iron ?

The Next person IS ! (some existential bs !)


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> What the hell did you do before Iron ?
> 
> The Next person IS ! (some existential bs !)



the dryer gets out wrinkles nicely!  You just have to remember to throw in the outfit 10 minuted before you get dressed!


----------



## Purplefox

FireBrand said:


> What the hell did you do before Iron ?
> 
> The Next person IS ! (some existential bs !)



True!! 

The next person has off the Friday after Thanksgiving...


----------



## forever jewel

Purplefox said:


> True!!
> 
> The next person has off the Friday after Thanksgiving...



True, only because I have training on my real CWS friday :sad:

The next person is hungry.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

forever jewel said:


> True, only because I have training on my real CWS friday :sad:
> 
> The next person is hungry.



True 2:22pm and still haven't stopped for lunch.

The next person is having a quiet relaxing Thanksgiving.


----------



## spike2763

mygoldnhorse said:


> True 2:22pm and still haven't stopped for lunch.
> 
> The next person is having a quiet relaxing Thanksgiving.



TRUE!!! No family or visitors, just me, hubby and kids!!!

The next person puts out all white xmas lights on thier house


----------



## greyhound

spike2763 said:


> TRUE!!! No family or visitors, just me, hubby and kids!!!
> 
> The next person puts out all white xmas lights on thier house



False....We put greenery around the windows and door. A big wreath and spotlights.

The next person hasn't finished cleaning the house


----------



## Bay_Kat

greyhound said:


> False....We put greenery around the windows and door. A big wreath and spotlights.
> 
> The next person hasn't finished cleaning the house



Hate to say it, but soooooooo true.  I don't even know where to start.

The next person will put their turkey in before the sun comes up!


----------



## jleger

*The next person...*



Bay_Kat said:


> Hate to say it, but soooooooo true.  I don't even know where to start.
> 
> The next person will put their turkey in before the sun comes up!



The next person will LOVE creamed onions (I don't).


----------



## FireBrand

jleger said:


> The next person will LOVE creamed onions (I don't).


 
That might be good ! ,
but peas and pearl onions make me !

The next person *is !* (more existential crap!).


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> That might be good ! ,
> but peas and pearl onions make me !
> 
> The next person *is !* (more existential crap!).



True, I IS a lot of things

The next person has a cold again


----------



## TWLs wife

Bronwyn said:


> True, I IS a lot of things
> 
> The next person has a cold again



False.

The next person is heatting up dessert. Pie


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is heatting up dessert. Pie



Fasle, no leftovers for me yet

The next person has decided to losse 50 pounds


----------



## Lexib_

true

The next person is  seriously debating going out shopping or staying home.



Bronwyn said:


> Fasle, no leftovers for me yet
> 
> The next person has decided to losse 50 pounds


----------



## JMILL24

False, even worse....I'm at work.  

The next person stills feels sick from gorging himself/herself on the Thanksgiving feast?


----------



## Bronwyn

JMILL24 said:


> False, even worse....I'm at work.
> 
> The next person stills feels sick from gorging himself/herself on the Thanksgiving feast?



false, I didn't over eat yesterday.

the next person has hunted bear before


----------



## Chain729

Bronwyn said:


> false, I didn't over eat yesterday.
> 
> the next person has hunted bear before



false.

The next person wants to  with   ASAP.


----------



## forever jewel

Chain729 said:


> false.
> 
> The next person wants to  with   ASAP.



So true!!!

The next person is talking on the phone.


----------



## getbent

False. 

The next person hasn't bought one Christmas present yet.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

getbent said:


> False.
> 
> The next person hasn't bought one Christmas present yet.



false, I've purchased one and a half....

The next person has to stay at work until midnight!!!


----------



## Bronwyn

SouthernMdRocks said:


> false, I've purchased one and a half....
> 
> The next person has to stay at work until midnight!!!



false, off tonight

the next person drinks too much coffee


----------



## dn0121

Bronwyn said:


> false, off tonight
> 
> the next person drinks too much coffee



False don't like coffee.

The next person has eaten a meal that was purchased at WAWA.


----------



## Bronwyn

dn0121 said:


> False don't like coffee.
> 
> The next person has eaten a meal that was purchased at WAWA.



true, on a regular basis

the next person has eaten a meal purchased at the frying pan in lusby


----------



## dn0121

False just heard about it last week.

The next person has gone swimming in bay in January.


----------



## Hules

dn0121 said:


> False just heard about it last week.
> 
> The next person has gone swimming in bay in January.



FALSE! 

The next person discovered they are allergic to the perfume they put on.


----------



## Bronwyn

Hules said:


> FALSE!
> 
> The next person discovered they are allergic to the perfume they put on.



 False

The next person's favorite perfume in the entire universe was discontinued


----------



## HumpArump

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person's favorite perfume in the entire universe was discontinued



Yes it was 


The next person likes to eat liver


----------



## Chain729

NoNut said:


> Yes it was
> 
> 
> The next person likes to eat liver



Nope.

The next person wants to steal my bottle of Merlot.


----------



## Bronwyn

Chain729 said:


> Nope.
> 
> The next person wants to steal my bottle of Merlot.



false

the next person has never tried merlot


----------



## Chain729

Bronwyn said:


> false
> 
> the next person has never tried merlot



True.  It was a gift.

The next person has a nice rack and wants to send me pictures.


----------



## (((echo)))

Chain729 said:


> True.  It was a gift.
> 
> The next person has a nice rack and wants to send me pictures.



ummm..false

the next person has plans for the weekend


----------



## Bronwyn

(((echo))) said:


> ummm..false
> 
> the next person has plans for the weekend



false - have to work as usual

the next person prefers pepsi over coke


----------



## Chain729

Bronwyn said:


> false - have to work as usual
> 
> the next person prefers pepsi over coke



True.

The next person believes that "hot sauce goes on everything."


----------



## FireBrand

Bronwyn said:


> false - have to work as usual
> 
> the next person prefers pepsi over coke


 
Never !

The next person is old enough to remember 'Cecil the Sea-Sick Sea-Serpent'


----------



## Bronwyn

FireBrand said:


> Never !
> 
> The next person is old enough to remember 'Cecil the Sea-Sick Sea-Serpent'



false

the next person remembers 'danger mouse'


----------



## hotmomma

false
the next person is watching wheel of fortune


----------



## Chain729

hotmomma said:


> false
> the next person is watching wheel of fortune



false.

The next person has motivation than I do at the moment.


----------



## forever jewel

Chain729 said:


> false.
> 
> The next person has motivation than I do at the moment.



False.  I just want to go home.

The next person drank lots of coffee this morning!


----------



## dn0121

False,

The next person has to pee.


----------



## mygoldnhorse

dn0121 said:


> False,
> 
> The next person has to pee.



False.

The next person is having Ledo's for lunch


----------



## dn0121

LMAO Ledo's was the name of  this nasty strip club where I used to live.  I guess it would be like this Rose's place that is in another post.


----------



## Bronwyn

mygoldnhorse said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is having Ledo's for lunch



False, sounds good though

The next person is a cross dresser


----------



## dn0121

False,  the next person wants a Wii for Christmas.


----------



## Purplefox

dn0121 said:


> False,  the next person wants a Wii for Christmas.



False...kinda.  The hubby wants one

The next person is skeered to drive in the snow today.


----------



## Bronwyn

Purplefox said:


> False...kinda.  The hubby wants one
> 
> The next person is skeered to drive in the snow today.



false, not snowing here

the next person slept too much last night


----------



## Hules

Bronwyn said:


> false, not snowing here
> 
> the next person slept too much last night



False, just enough 

The next person came in late today.


----------



## dn0121

False,  I came just in time.

The next person is craving a taco bell run.


----------



## Bronwyn

dn0121 said:


> False,  I came just in time.
> 
> The next person is craving a taco bell run.



true, you gonna get it for me?

the next person needs to get laid


----------



## getbent

Bronwyn said:


> true, you gonna get it for me?
> 
> the next person needs to get laid



Hmmm?  I don't know about "needs" but definitley a strong "wants", lol.

The next person ate cereal for dinner


----------



## forever jewel

getbent said:


> Hmmm?  I don't know about "needs" but definitley a strong "wants", lol.
> 
> The next person ate cereal for dinner



False.

The next person is tired.


----------



## Purplefox

forever jewel said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is tired.



OH SO TRUE!!!

The next person prefers chili without beans


----------



## dems4me

Purplefox said:


> OH SO TRUE!!!
> 
> The next person prefers chili without beans



False, next person is wondering what they missed in 633 pages of posts in this thread


----------



## Bronwyn

dems4me said:


> False, next person is wondering what they missed in 633 pages of posts in this thread



FALSE

the next person will take the time to read the last 633 pages because they do care.


----------



## forever jewel

Bronwyn said:


> FALSE
> 
> the next person will take the time to read the last 633 pages because they do care.



False,  I don't care 

The next person is busy every evening this week.


----------



## yankee44

forever jewel said:


> False,  I don't care
> 
> The next person is busy every evening this week.



Only if the wife says yes every night (But I highly doubt that)

The next person is listining to Christmas music.


----------



## Bronwyn

yankee44 said:


> Only if the wife says yes every night (But I highly doubt that)
> 
> The next person is listining to Christmas music.



false, listening to KoRn

the next person is going to buy a jump rope this weekend


----------



## dn0121

True

The next person like to go to the top of the largest tree and pee off of it.


----------



## hotmomma

false

the next person is finished with christmas shopping


----------



## Purplefox

hotmomma said:


> false
> 
> the next person is finished with christmas shopping



False...haven't even started

The next person Loves egg nog


----------



## belvak

Purplefox said:


> False...haven't even started
> 
> The next person Loves egg nog



True! Even bought some Captain Morgan to go with it this weekend.

The next person has a wreath or bow on the grill of their car.


----------



## SouthernMdRocks

Bustem' Down said:


> False.
> 
> The next person is retired military.




False

The next person has NOT started Christmas shopping!!


----------



## forever jewel

SouthernMdRocks said:


> False
> 
> The next person has NOT started Christmas shopping!!



False, almost DONE!!! 

The next person is going to Chipotle for lunch


----------



## Plan B

forever jewel said:


> False, almost DONE!!!
> 
> The next person is going to Chipotle for lunch



Failse; I brownbag.
The next person has an STD...


----------



## Purplefox

Plan B said:


> Failse; I brownbag.
> The next person has an STD...



A *S*erious *T*ired *D*isorder???  If so, then yup....

The next person has an inny (belly-button)


----------



## spike2763

Purplefox said:


> A *S*erious *T*ired *D*isorder???  If so, then yup....
> 
> The next person has an inny (belly-button)





True, most of the time


The next person will eat the cookies left out for santa on christmas eve


----------



## Tomahawk202

spike2763 said:


> True, most of the time
> 
> 
> The next person will eat the cookies left out for santa on christmas eve




TRUE !!!

The next person is allergic to cats.


----------



## CandaceMM

FALSE!  

The next person has a very big secret that could be disastrous if it got out.


----------



## forever jewel

CandaceMM said:


> FALSE!
> 
> The next person has a very big secret that could be disastrous if it got out.



False.

The next person was in a bad mood last night.


----------



## belvak

forever jewel said:


> False.
> 
> The next person was in a bad mood last night.



False.

The next person will be baking cookies this weekend.


----------



## TWLs wife

belvak said:


> False.
> 
> The next person will be baking cookies this weekend.



True


The next person just eat breakfast.


----------



## Bronwyn

TWLs wife said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person just eat breakfast.



False

The next person has been to china harbor this week for dinner.


----------



## dn0121

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person has been to china harbor this week for dinner.



False but I did try Jake and Als for lunch.

The next person doesn't have to goto work again until Jan 2nd.


----------



## Bronwyn

dn0121 said:


> False but I did try Jake and Als for lunch.
> 
> The next person doesn't have to goto work again until Jan 2nd.



False

But I did go to J&A after lunch today. Bartender is a friend of mine. 

The next person has to work christmas


----------



## dn0121

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> But I did go to J&A after lunch today. Bartender is a friend of mine.
> 
> The next person has to work christmas



False off till the 2nd.

The next person has 3 dogs driving them nuts as they sit him and take care of their sick gf/bf spouse whatever.


----------



## GreenHornet

dn0121 said:


> False off till the 2nd.
> 
> The next person has 3 dogs driving them nuts as they sit him and take care of their sick gf/bf spouse whatever.




False 

I drive me nuts.

The next person has played a game of "smiles" in P.I.


----------



## Haley

Ok, I want to play!

False...I don't even know what "smiles" in P.I. is.

The next person has every bit of their Christmas preparations finished, including shopping, wrapping, decorating, cleaning, and cards.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Haley said:


> Ok, I want to play!
> 
> False...I don't even know what "smiles" in P.I. is.
> 
> The next person has every bit of their Christmas preparations finished, including shopping, wrapping, decorating, cleaning, and cards.


True

The next person believes it will smow by xmas.


----------



## toppick08

Mikeinsmd said:


> True
> 
> The next person believes it will smow by xmas.



False                                                                                                

The next person is listening to Christmas Music.


----------



## TWLs wife

toppick08 said:


> False
> 
> The next person is listening to Christmas Music.



True & watching old Christmas cartoons.

The next person is teaching their kids about Christmas this year.


----------



## getbent

True, even though they are 5 and 8 , lol
My oldest wanted a video camera but I said it was too expensive and besides, mommy doesnt even have one.  She proceeded to tell me she would ask Santa for it because he doesn't have to buy toys.  He gets them for free.  I could have died laughing but somehow managed not to laugh at what she said.  Oh wait til you have kids little girl.........

The next person waits til Xmas eve to wrap all their gifts.


----------



## TWLs wife

getbent said:


> True, even though they are 5 and 8 , lol
> My oldest wanted a video camera but I said it was too expensive and besides, mommy doesnt even have one.  She proceeded to tell me she would ask Santa for it because he doesn't have to buy toys.  He gets them for free.  I could have died laughing but somehow managed not to laugh at what she said.  Oh wait til you have kids little girl.........
> 
> The next person waits til Xmas eve to wrap all their gifts.



False

The next person makes a big Christmas Eve breakfast every year.


----------



## SShewbert

TWLs wife said:


> False
> 
> The next person makes a big Christmas Eve breakfast every year.



False.  The next person has a tattoo on his pen*s. Can I say that?


----------



## meangirl

SShewbert said:


> False. The next person has a tattoo on his pen*s. Can I say that?


 
You just did.  

False

The next person had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:


> You just did.
> 
> False
> 
> The next person had a wonderful Christmas.



True.

The next person lies so they will fit in....


----------



## meangirl

tomchamp said:


> True.
> 
> The next person lies so they will fit in....


 
False

The next person is a retard who throws out retarded crap but never backs it up.


----------



## tomchamp

meangirl said:


> False
> 
> The next person is a retard who throws out retarded crap but never backs it up.



False...and you know why...I eat my veggies...and to use the retard term....palease....uhg.


----------



## rich70

meangirl said:


> False
> 
> The next person is a retard who throws out retarded crap but never backs it up.



false


The next person loves their job


----------



## SoMDGirl42

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person loves their job



false

The next person believes in love at first sight


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> false
> 
> The next person believes in love at first sight



false


The next person doesn't eat red meat


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person doesn't eat red meat



False

The next person has more than 5 children.


----------



## Beta84

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person has more than 5 children.



False

The next person has more than 2 MPDs.


----------



## BuddyLee

Beta84 said:


> False
> 
> The next person has more than 2 MPDs.


 
False

Never had one.



The next person has had sex in a car more than three times.


----------



## Bronwyn

BuddyLee said:


> False
> 
> Never had one.
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has had sex in a car more than three times.



True

The next person is hooked on perscription drugs


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> True
> 
> The next person is hooked on perscription drugs



False

The next person is a Saints fan.


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> False
> 
> The next person is a Saints fan.



False

The next person used to be a cheerleader


----------



## KVF323

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person used to be a cheerleader


True

The next person has sniffed their own undies


----------



## rich70

KVF323 said:


> True
> 
> The next person has sniffed their own undies



true   


The next person loves cats


----------



## SoccerMom2

rich70 said:


> true
> 
> 
> The next person loves cats



False

The next person loves apple pie


----------



## KVF323

rich70 said:


> true
> 
> 
> The next person loves cats


True...loves to eat them 

The next person likes their butt licked


----------



## KVF323

SoccerMom2 said:


> False
> 
> The next person loves apple pie


False 


ok, now next person likes their butt licked!


----------



## ImAChvyGirl

rich70 said:


> true
> 
> 
> The next person loves cats


 

false



the next person has peed in a pool


----------



## SA475

ImAChvyGirl said:


> false
> 
> 
> 
> the next person has peed in a pool


 

True, on purpose too.

The next person loves spicy food.


----------



## rich70

SA475 said:


> True, on purpose too.
> 
> The next person loves spicy food.



true


The next person likes to smell their own farts


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> true
> 
> 
> The next person likes to smell their own farts



False.

The next person has had a bi/trysexual experience.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

whome20603 said:


> False.
> 
> The next person has had a bi/trysexual experience.



false

the next person has masturbated in a public place


----------



## muttdog

SoMDGirl42 said:


> false
> 
> the next person has masturbated in a public place



True

the next person wears depends.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> the next person wears depends.



false

the next person drives a ford ranger with a sliver tool box


----------



## rich70

SoMDGirl42 said:


> false
> 
> the next person drives a ford ranger with a sliver tool box



false


The next person has never been married


----------



## GypsyQueen

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person has never been married



True


The next person is "in the mood"


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person is "in the mood"



True

The next person broke their arm.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> The next person broke their arm.



True

The next person is a penny pincher


----------



## Bronwyn

SoMDGirl42 said:


> True
> 
> The next person is a penny pincher



False

The next person wears black nail polish


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person wears black nail polish



True (only on weekends)


The next person shaves their private parts.


----------



## toppick08

muttdog said:


> True (only on weekends)
> 
> 
> The next person shaves their private parts.



true

The next person likes red beans and rice


----------



## atheos

toppick08 said:


> true
> 
> The next person likes red beans and rice


 

False


The next person is wearing a thong.


----------



## RubberDucky

atheos said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person is wearing a thong.



true

The next person is touching themselves while responding


----------



## atheos

RubberDucky said:


> true
> 
> The next person is touching themselves while responding


 

False...

The next person makes bath time so much fun.


----------



## whome20603

atheos said:


> False...
> 
> The next person makes bath time so much fun.



TRUE!

The next person is/has an MPD.


----------



## toppick08

whome20603 said:


> TRUE!
> 
> The next person is/has an MPD.



False

The next person can make biscuits.


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> False
> 
> The next person can make biscuits.



true

The next person likes porn.


----------



## somdfunguy

muttdog said:


> true
> 
> The next person likes porn.



False

The next person loves midget clowns.


----------



## Bronwyn

somdfunguy said:


> False
> 
> The next person loves midget clowns.



false

The next person eats popcorn every day


----------



## tyky

Bronwyn said:


> false
> 
> The next person eats popcorn every day



false

The next person has a vagina


----------



## Bronwyn

tyky said:


> false
> 
> The next person has a vagina



true

The next person has never seen one.


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> true
> 
> The next person has never seen one.



false

The next person has painted nails.


----------



## kelb

muttdog said:


> false
> 
> The next person has painted nails.



false

the next person is a lesbian trapped in a mans body


----------



## Pete

kelb said:


> false
> 
> the next person is a lesbian trapped in a mans body



true

The next person had tacos for dinner


----------



## kelb

Pete said:


> true
> 
> The next person had tacos for dinner



 

False


The next person dates boys


----------



## Beta84

kelb said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person dates boys



false


the next person likes cookies


----------



## kelb

Beta84 said:


> false
> 
> 
> the next person likes cookies



TRUE


the next person  listens to country


----------



## toppick08

kelb said:


> TRUE
> 
> 
> the next person  listens to country



True

the next person loves


----------



## Bronwyn

toppick08 said:


> True
> 
> the next person loves



True 

The next person has volunteered at a soup kitchen


----------



## toppick08

Bronwyn said:


> True
> 
> The next person has volunteered at a soup kitchen



True

the next person has a sore back.


----------



## RubberDucky

toppick08 said:


> True
> 
> the next person has a sore back.



false


The next person has wet dreams about me


----------



## RareBreed

RubberDucky said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person has wet dreams about me



false

The next person thought about playing hookey today.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

RareBreed said:


> false
> 
> The next person thought about playing hookey today.



true 

the next person will get 5+ inches of snow this weekend


----------



## betty99

SoMDGirl42 said:


> true
> 
> the next person will get 5+ inches of snow this weekend



Hopefully False

If we do get a bunch of snow, the next person is going to come shovel my walk and dig out my car.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

betty99 said:


> Hopefully False
> 
> If we do get a bunch of snow, the next person is going to come shovel my walk and dig out my car.



FALSE!!!

The next person has 3 months of emergency savings in the bank.


----------



## toppick08

SoMDGirl42 said:


> FALSE!!!
> 
> The next person has 3 months of emergency savings in the bank.



true...3 years worth......love rebar

the next person has a hamster...


----------



## RubberDucky

toppick08 said:


> true...3 years worth......love rebar
> 
> the next person has a hamster...



false

the next person likes Rubber Duckies


----------



## tyky

RubberDucky said:


> false
> 
> the next person likes Rubber Duckies



false

The next person is off today


----------



## Beta84

tyky said:


> false
> 
> The next person is off today



false

the next person likes toppick


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Beta84 said:


> false
> 
> the next person likes toppick



Thread killer 
*
True

The next person has cheated on a significant other/spouse*


----------



## tyky

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Thread killer
> *
> True
> 
> The next person has cheated on a significant other/spouse*





false

The next person has skid marks


----------



## betty99

tyky said:


> false
> 
> The next person has skid marks



False

The next person is getting drunk tonight


----------



## muttdog

betty99 said:


> False
> 
> The next person is getting drunk tonight



true

The next person is getting laid tonight.


----------



## White Buddah

muttdog said:


> true
> 
> The next person is getting laid tonight.



True

The next person is currently on the phone


----------



## tom88

White Buddah said:


> True
> 
> The next person is currently on the phone


False.

The next person voted for Obama.


----------



## Black-Francis

tom88 said:


> False.
> 
> The next person voted for Obama.



False

This game is retarded


----------



## tom88

Black-Francis said:


> False
> 
> This game is retarded


And yet you decide to play?


Schools will be closed on Monday.


----------



## jp2854

tom88 said:


> And yet you decide to play?
> 
> 
> Schools will be closed on Monday.



true

the next person likes stbernards


----------



## rich70

jp2854 said:


> true
> 
> the next person likes stbernards



false

The next person took a dump so big this morning that their pants fit better


----------



## toppick08

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> The next person took a dump so big this morning that their pants fit better



 false

The next persons loves his new tires.......man


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> false
> 
> The next persons loves his new tires.......man



false

The next person made a snow angel.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> false
> 
> The next person made a snow angel.



false


The next person made yellow snow


----------



## Bronwyn

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person made yellow snow



False

The next person has played ice hockey


----------



## rich70

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person has played ice hockey



true


The next person has posted in the 'last person' thread


----------



## Mama_Mia08

rich70 said:


> true
> 
> 
> The next person has posted in the 'last person' thread



False

The next person thinks kids should be in school today.


----------



## animalluvr4life

false

the next person has pets


----------



## ICit

animalluvr4life said:


> false
> 
> the next person has pets



True

The next person is pissed with their HOA because they didnt plow till late


----------



## muttdog

ICit said:


> True
> 
> The next person is pissed with their HOA because they didnt plow till late



True

The next person wants more snow.


----------



## jp2854

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> The next person wants more snow.



false.

the next person is still digging out from saturdays snowstorm


----------



## toppick08

jp2854 said:


> false.
> 
> the next person is still digging out from saturdays snowstorm



true

The next person has a sore back, but a fat wallet....


----------



## jp2854

true to sore back but no fat wallet

the next person's dog loves the snow


----------



## muttdog

jp2854 said:


> true to sore back but no fat wallet
> 
> the next person's dog loves the snow



True

The next person went slegh ridding.


----------



## rpexie

False!

The next person loves coffee!


----------



## rich70

rpexie said:


> False!
> 
> The next person loves coffee!



false


The next person has been divorced


----------



## ICit

rich70 said:


> false
> 
> 
> The next person has been divorced



false

next person stolen bunch of stuff from walmart


----------



## SoccerMom2

ICit said:


> false
> 
> next person stolen bunch of stuff from walmart



Define steal... False


The next person like to dance around naked while eating peanut butter?


----------



## White Buddah

SoccerMom2 said:


> Define steal... False
> 
> 
> The next person like to dance around naked while eating peanut butter?



False

The next person fell on the ice while trying to be a kid again.


----------



## muttdog

White Buddah said:


> False
> 
> The next person fell on the ice while trying to be a kid again.



False

The next person puts all their prescription drugs in one container.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> False
> 
> The next person puts all their prescription drugs in one container.



False

The next person slipped and fell on the ice this week


----------



## wharf rat

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person slipped and fell on the ice this week




True


The next person is off work today.


----------



## Bronwyn

wharf rat said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person is off work today.



False

The next person is glad to be at work today


----------



## White Buddah

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person is glad to be at work today


True

The next person carries someone else's perscription medication in their purse


----------



## Bronwyn

White Buddah said:


> True
> 
> The next person carries someone else's perscription medication in their purse



False (unless I am picking it up for the kids at the pharmacy )


The next one has gone to the ER faking pain to get perscrip. Pain meds.


----------



## shiki

Bronwyn said:


> False (unless I am picking it up for the kids at the pharmacy )
> 
> 
> The next one has gone to the ER faking pain to get perscrip. Pain meds.



False.

The next one is squeamish about blood.


----------



## Bronwyn

shiki said:


> False.
> 
> The next one is squeamish about blood.



False

The next person is squeamish about vomit


----------



## White Buddah

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person is squeamish about vomit


False (unless I hear it)

The enxt person believes we will get over a foot of snow this weekend.


----------



## betty99

White Buddah said:


> False (unless I hear it)
> 
> The enxt person believes we will get over a foot of snow this weekend.



True

The next person expects the Colts to win Sunday


----------



## muttdog

betty99 said:


> True
> 
> The next person expects the Colts to win Sunday



False

The next person is wearing boxers today.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> False
> 
> The next person is wearing boxers today.



False

The next person owns a boxer (dog)


----------



## Mojo

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> The next person owns a boxer (dog)



False

The next person has gone to Africa and humped a hippopatamus.


----------



## muttdog

Mojo said:


> False
> 
> The next person has gone to Africa and humped a hippopatamus.



False (i was in america, and she didnt look that big when I was drunk.)


The next person has crusty socks.


----------



## CRoyal

muttdog said:


> False (i was in america, and she didnt look that big when I was drunk.)
> 
> 
> The next person has crusty socks.



False. Crusty? Yuck. 


The next person looks at the TP after they wipe their arse before throwing it in the toilet.


----------



## toppick08

CRoyal said:


> False. Crusty? Yuck.
> 
> 
> The next person looks at the TP after they wipe their arse before throwing it in the toilet.



True.

The next person is ready for the Super Bowl..


----------



## RareBreed

toppick08 said:


> True.
> 
> The next person is ready for the Super Bowl..



False  (I don't watch football)

Next person is going to call in sick tomorrow.


----------



## muttdog

RareBreed said:


> False  (I don't watch football)
> 
> Next person is going to call in sick tomorrow.



False

The next person is going to have a meltdown on the fourms.


----------



## RPMDAD

False
 The next person is going to shovel snow over the weekend


----------



## Ibelieve

RPMDAD said:


> False
> The next person is going to shovel snow over the weekend



True.  The next person is going to book a flight to the Bahamas by Tuesday.


----------



## kelb

Ibelieve said:


> True.  The next person is going to book a flight to the Bahamas by Tuesday.



Ugh False

the next person will have sex tonight


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> Ugh False
> 
> the next person will have sex tonight



true

this game is retarded


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> true
> 
> this game is retarded



with someone other then himself.


----------



## Black-Francis

kelb said:


> with someone other then himself.



false

this game is retarded


----------



## kelb

Black-Francis said:


> false
> 
> this game is retarded



True


----------



## Terence

reviving "the game"

the next OP wishes they were in Florida


----------



## ashliekay711

Terence said:


> reviving "the game"
> 
> the next OP wishes they were in Florida



TRUE!

The next person wishes they still had scheduled nap time everyday


----------



## GypsyQueen

ashliekay711 said:


> TRUE!
> 
> The next person wishes they still had scheduled nap time everyday



True, if i actually slept.

The next person wants to take a bath with a rubber ducky


----------



## White Buddah

GypsyQueen said:


> True, if i actually slept.
> 
> The next person wants to take a bath with a rubber ducky


False

The next person actually wants more smow tonight.


----------



## somdfunguy

GypsyQueen said:


> True, if i actually slept.
> 
> The next person wants to take a bath with a rubber ducky



true, but only after I shower first so I dont have to sit in the dirt.

the next person will have a seizure soon


----------



## GypsyQueen

somdfunguy said:


> true, but only after I shower first so I dont have to sit in the dirt.
> 
> the next person will have a seizure soon



tru-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> tru-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u-u



True ummm I mean false ummmmmmm

The next person is confused also


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> True ummm I mean false ummmmmmm
> 
> The next person is confused also



Whome? (figures I pop in this thread now )

The next person will make a snow angel tomorrow.


----------



## somdfunguy

whome20603 said:


> Whome? (figures I pop in this thread now )
> 
> The next person will make a snow angel tomorrow.



False

The next person will create a smow baby tomorrow.


----------



## Bronwyn

somdfunguy said:


> False
> 
> The next person will create a smow baby tomorrow.



 False


The next person has some place important to go today.


----------



## ashliekay711

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person has some place important to go today.



if work is considered important, true lol

the next person has cheated on a significant other


----------



## toppick08

ashliekay711 said:


> if work is considered important, true lol
> 
> the next person has cheated on a significant other



False

The next person can't wait 'till Friday...


----------



## GypsyQueen

toppick08 said:


> False
> 
> The next person can't wait 'till Friday...



false.


the next person thinks that ice skating in the nude would be fun.


----------



## muttdog

GypsyQueen said:


> false.
> 
> 
> the next person thinks that ice skating in the nude would be fun.



false (shrinkage)


The next person wrecked their car in the snow.


----------



## Bronwyn

muttdog said:


> false (shrinkage)
> 
> 
> The next person wrecked their car in the snow.



False

The next person is going to be hurting to pay bills because of the storm


----------



## winters

False.  The next person didn't watch the superbowl.


----------



## stars24

winters said:


> False.  The next person didn't watch the superbowl.



True.  The Steelers weren't playing.  :shrug:

The next person is a Steelers fan.


----------



## Bronwyn

stars24 said:


> True.  The Steelers weren't playing.  :shrug:
> 
> The next person is a Steelers fan.



False


The next person watched the daytona 500 tonight


----------



## morningbell

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person watched the daytona 500 tonight



True?  
(I was switching over to see if the Simpsons were on and they weren't )



The next person got flowers for Valentine's day.


----------



## shiki

muttdog said:


> True ummm I mean false ummmmmmm
> 
> The next person is confused also



True.


The next person has a tummy ache.


----------



## whome20603

shiki said:


> True.
> 
> 
> The next person has a tummy ache.



Do you just pick which ones you want to answer?



morningbell said:


> True?
> (I was switching over to see if the Simpsons were on and they weren't )
> 
> 
> 
> The next person got flowers for Valentine's day.



True 

The next person is thinking about lunch already.


----------



## shiki

whome20603 said:


> Do you just pick which ones you want to answer?
> 
> 
> 
> True
> 
> The next person is thinking about lunch already.


I said I was confused :shrug:

true

the next person is bored


----------



## morningbell

shiki said:


> I said I was confused :shrug:
> 
> true
> 
> the next person is bored



False

I haz plenty to do.

The next person just farted.


----------



## muttdog

morningbell said:


> False
> 
> I haz plenty to do.
> 
> The next person just farted.



True 


The next person smells like fish.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person smells like fish.



FALSE (I knew your name would catch on, though you kept trying to correct me....SluttPuppy )


The next person has laundry to do when they get home


----------



## Bronwyn

whome20603 said:


> FALSE (I knew your name would catch on, though you kept trying to correct me....SluttPuppy )
> 
> 
> The next person has laundry to do when they get home



True


The next person collects trains


----------



## muttdog

Bronwyn said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person collects trains



False

The next person should be commited.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> False
> 
> The next person should be commited.



True, committed to one man.................on May 15th 


The next person is a bitter old hag.


----------



## Mojo

whome20603 said:


> True, committed to one man.................on May 15th
> 
> 
> The next person is a bitter old hag.



True 


The next person loves Tahitian Treats


----------



## KVF323

Mojo said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person loves Tahitian Treats


false 

the next person has already pooped atleast once this morning


----------



## muttdog

KVF323 said:


> false
> 
> the next person has already pooped atleast once this morning



True (it was twice)

The next person picked thier nose today.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> True (it was twice)
> 
> The next person picked thier nose today.



true (i just flicked it on your back)



The next person is ready for spring time


----------



## whome20603

rich70 said:


> true (i just flicked it on your back)
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is ready for spring time





True

The next person likes sushi


----------



## deino2002

whome20603 said:


> True
> 
> The next person likes sushi



 NO!

The next person has off this Friday


----------



## whome20603

deino2002 said:


> NO!
> 
> The next person has off this Friday



False, jerk


The next person likes to dance?


----------



## Bronwyn

deino2002 said:


> NO!
> 
> The next person has off this Friday



False (I wish)

The next person has a permit to carry a firearm.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Bronwyn said:


> False (I wish)
> 
> The next person has a permit to carry a firearm.



yeah right, in the state of MD??? FALSE

The next person is feeling stressed out


----------



## Bronwyn

SoMDGirl42 said:


> yeah right, in the state of MD??? FALSE
> 
> The next person is feeling stressed out



:shrug: I have one.


True


The next person is hungry for lunch already.


----------



## whome20603

Bronwyn said:


> :shrug: I have one.
> 
> 
> True
> 
> 
> The next person is hungry for lunch already.



so TRUE

The next person wears glasses


----------



## Bronwyn

whome20603 said:


> so TRUE
> 
> The next person wears glasses



False


The next person wears contacts


----------



## ICit

Bronwyn said:


> False
> 
> 
> The next person wears contacts


False

Next person wears a thong


----------



## betty99

ICit said:


> False
> 
> Next person wears a thong



True

The next person wishes they were in their pjs.


----------



## muttdog

betty99 said:


> True
> 
> The next person wishes they were in their pjs.



False (I sleep in my undies, not pjs)


The next person thinks im hot.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

muttdog said:


> False (I sleep in my undies, not pjs)
> 
> 
> The next person thinks im hot.



Temperature hot or hot, hot? 

I'll say true since you sleep in your tighty whities, you must be really warm.

The next person can't wait to get off work.


----------



## whome20603

muttdog said:


> False (I sleep in my undies, not pjs)
> 
> 
> The next person thinks im hot.



TRUE (ASSuming you look like your avatar)


The next person goes by the name Trixie on Tuesdays.


----------



## betty99

whome20603 said:


> TRUE (ASSuming you look like your avatar)
> 
> 
> The next person goes by the name Trixie on Tuesdays.



False (only on Thursdays)

The next person has a left foot slightly larger than their right foot.


----------



## toppick08

betty99 said:


> False (only on Thursdays)
> 
> The next person has a left foot slightly larger than their right foot.



false

the next person's right nut hangs lower than the left one..


----------



## muttdog

toppick08 said:


> false
> 
> the next person's right nut hangs lower than the left one..



True


The next person hates Lance.


----------



## shiki

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> 
> The next person hates Lance.


False.
I don't even know who he is.

The next person is Not the father....


----------



## SoMDGirl42

shiki said:


> False.
> I don't even know who he is.
> 
> The next person is Not the father....



True! but I am the mother 

The next  person is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## muttdog

SoMDGirl42 said:


> True! but I am the mother
> 
> The next  person is looking forward to the weekend



True

The next person will be drinking a 10 oz bud tonight.


----------



## shiki

muttdog said:


> True
> 
> The next person will be drinking a 10 oz bud tonight.



False uke:

the next person loves their PS3


----------



## ArkRescue

False - what's a PS3?  

The next person has a cat.



shiki said:


> False uke:
> 
> the next person loves their PS3


----------



## betty99

ArkRescue said:


> False - what's a PS3?
> 
> The next person has a cat.



True

The next person is looking forward to getting off work.


----------



## rich70

betty99 said:


> True
> 
> The next person is looking forward to getting off!


SO true!!!




The next person has big plans for the weekend


----------



## muttdog

rich70 said:


> SO true!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next person has big plans for the weekend



True and false. (its only monday, im not sure yet)


The next person had corn in their poo.


----------



## rich70

muttdog said:


> True and false. (its only monday, im not sure yet)
> 
> 
> The next person had corn in their poo.



True (and some peas too)



The next person is off work already


----------



## Beta84

rich70 said:


> True (and some peas too)
> 
> 
> 
> The next person is off work already



true


the next person loves their job!


----------



## playerhater

Beta84 said:


> true
> 
> 
> the next person loves their job!



False   50/50 but it pays the bills


The next person needs to work on their body.


----------

